# Spring Blossoms 2013 - 10 born; 5 pink and 5 blue rainbows!!



## baileybubs

Hi there ladies!!

I am so happy to be able to come over to this thread but I am soooooo nervous now!! I had a mmc in march at 12 weeks and it was the worst day of my life! Today I have been crying tears of joy and hoping this is my rainbow baby. But as my body failed to recognise the mc and I got to the 12 week scan fine I am now worried it will all happen again!! My edd is 9th April, if I managed to get my O day correct. But according to my LMP and what the doctors say is actually 2nd April.

Anyone want to be bump buddies?? 

TIA and sticky dust to everyone!!

EDD's;

*Leinzlove* - PAL guru - Rainbow baby Zoela Dawn born 15th January 2013 weighing 6lb 12oz!! :baby: 

*Bailey* Rainbow baby Emilia born 5th April 2013 weighing 7lb 6oz :baby:

*Jerseybean* Rainbow baby Jake born 14th April 2013 weighing 7lb 7oz :baby:

*Romatomato* Rainbow baby Clementine Adela born 5th April 2013 weighing 7lb 9oz :baby:

*Cheryl* Rainbow baby Leo born 16th April 2013 weighing 9lb 3oz :baby:

*Marathongirl* Rainbow baby Sabrina born 26th April 2013 :baby:

*pinkorblue11* Rainbow baby Castiel born 9th April 2013 weighing 6lb 9oz :baby:

*Rainkat* Rainbow baby Rayna Storme born 1st May 2013 weighing 8lb 12oz :baby:

*Storm* Rainbow baby Xander

*Mightymom* Rainbow baby Colton born 6th May 2013 weighing 8lb 14oz :baby:

Girlinyork :angel: recent :bfp: congratulations!!
srrhc :angel: recent :bfp: congratulations!!
ladykara :angel: recent :bfp: congratulations!!
Beccyboo :angel:
ginny83 :angel:
Ttcbabyisom :angel:

Left the thread but still cooking their rainbows;
Dan-o
tk2
elohcin
EMTamanda
H&H 9 months and good luck!


----------



## baileybubs

No-one just a teeny bit pregnant like me?


----------



## ThinkPositiv

hey! congrats on your pregnancy! i have had 2 consecutive losses, and am now 10 weeks with my first! i totally understand how you feel, but what helped me through this one and stay mostly positive was focusing on something my sister said - you can't change the outcome....so for as long as you know things are going well, enjoy it! its true - you cant prevent a MC..... its hard to be so positive when all you know are losses, but the end result is so worth it! 

i also have kept really busy - its been wedding season, so our weekends have been packed with events. 

the chances of this pregnancy going well far outweight it not...so focus on that. its hard at times, and sometimes i got really down, wondering how i would cope it things went sideways, but you have to just pick yourself up and move forward...your pregnant again, that is totally exciting!

wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months....you can msg. me anytime! we are looking forward to telling some more people starting next weekend....super excited to share this news with more people! we had a scan on friday and I fell in love! i want others to know how happy we are!


----------



## ginny83

Bailey - I'm also due in April and also had a MMC at 12 weeks, the baby measured 11+5... so I'm quite nervous about this pregnancy too now. 

Did you want to start a April PAL thread? I've been thinking about it, but too scared haha


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks thinkpositive, I think we spoke a while ago on another thread! And now look at us!

So happy for you and being 10 weeks now, so exciting! And I agree completely with what you are saying and its true! I don't want to hate this pregnancy all the way through because of worry, I enjoyed the time I spent with my little bean and want to enjoy it with this one too!! 

Thanks So much for your words! And have fun telling people! 

Ginny - wow, almost the same story as me! Sorry for your loss, I can't wait to get past 11 weeks now but as thinkpositive says, we just have to enjoy it and we will cope if the worst happens! I am so excited to be pregnant again though!

Yeah I might change the name if this to April Rainbow babies but might leave it a couple more days, or might just do it now, may as well!!

What's your edd ginny?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ginny, we're you born in 1983 too? Our stories are soooo similar if you were as I was born May 1983.


----------



## ginny83

Haha pretty freaky - I was born in September 83! 

I'm due 3rd April... It's actually kinda comforting to share this experience with someone who also had a latish 1st tri loss. Obviously I wish they had stuck the first time round though!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah me too, it was really hard to get my head round how I was almost on the 2nd trimester. If it had been a week or two later they probably would have run tests or something to see why, but I just got told miacarriage is a normal part of pregnancy. 

I'm just watching One Born Every Minute, I can bring myself to watch it again now I'm pregnancy again!!
Just been to the doctors and been referred to the midwife on Thursday. They didn't even get me to give a urine sample this morning, just did my blood pressure! But I did a frer again this morning and it's darker yay!! 

I'm so paranoid that im going to start bleeding! I don't know why I've get it in my head about chemical pregnancy seen as my mmc was 12 weeks! I think it's just coz I tested before AF was due. 

Do you keep trying to "feel" pregnant? Like thinking "ooh do my boobs hurt?" or "donut feel queasy?" lol xx


----------



## ginny83

I was also strangely worried about a chemical pregnancy too - but like you I think it's just because I tested early. I'm 4+5 now, so feel slightly more safe about it. 

I don't have any MS yet - but I have to keep reminding myself that it didn't start until almost exactly 6 weeks with both of my last pregnancies, so I have another week to go haha. The scarey thing is though I had all my symptoms even after I found out I had lost the baby :shrug:

I was lucky and did have some testing done - some of my blood tests only recently which I'm waiting on the results and the baby had chromosomal testing which came back all normal. 

I'm really scared about getting attached again - but at the same time I'm trying to stay positive! I think I'll have my dating scan at the end of next week/early following week.


----------



## baileybubs

Well according to my LMP I am 4 weeks + 6 but if I got my ovulation day right I'm only 3 weeks + 6 coz I was expecting AF tomorrow. I have told the doc that but they have still gone off my LMP anyway.


----------



## JerseyBean

Hi Ladies, 

It seems I am in the same boat as you all! 

I had 2 MMC (blighted ovums) one in April 2011 (at 10w5d) and one in August 2011 (8weeks). The first started with pain and a little bleeding so doctor sent me for an early scan, showed that it was a blighted ovum. 
The second time, in august, I requested an early scan and was able to get one at 8 weeks, i had no bleeding or pain just all the normal pregnancy symptoms like nausea, always tired etc. Turns out it was a blighted ovum again.

Me and my husband have been trying to conceive since october 2011 with no joy... until now!! I got my :BFP: on Saturday 28th July! 

I am currently 4w1 and hoping this little one is going to develop into an actual baby this time and be due on 7th April!!! 

Its such a mind-messer... i'm trying to be positive and not worry, but on the other hand i am kind of expecting it to happen again... if you know what i mean? 

The witch was due on saturday 28th, and on Wednesday 25th i was feeling nauseous and dizzy, and soooo god damn tired ALL day!! i thought something was wrong.. but didnt think I would be pregnant as it has been 10 months TTC with my hopes being dashed every month! 

I waited until the morning of my period being due and tested and was actually shocked to see the :BFP: !!! 

Looking forward to having some due date buddies, and I wish you all the best of luck and sticky baby dust in the world!!
Please... please let this be our time!!! 

XXXXxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi jersey bean and welcome!!!

I am so happy for you for your BFP congratulations!! What a lovely surprise!!

I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited and expecting bad things to happen again, but we have to keep the faith and try to enjoy the pregnancy! PMA! 

I am also absolutely shattered all the time!! I went to bed at 8pm on Saturday!! Wish I could just sleep all the time! Loving being able to take naps lol!!

Yay so we have a merry gang of 3 now lol!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi JerseyBean

Sorry for you losses - hopefully this time round it's sticky babies for all of us.

Will you be going for an early ultrasound?


----------



## Ttc1at34

Hi ladies,

Congrats to all of you on your BFPs! Do you mind if I join in? 

I have a really similar story to yours; BO diagnosed at 11 weeks, followed by a very long, drawn out process of my body getting back to normal (had a D&C, and retained tissue passed several months later, doc made a real mess of it :(

I got my BFP just as we got out IVF packet in the mail, due to DH diagnosed with 1% morphology. Can't tell you how happy I am at the timing of this BFP :)

Due date is April 1. Jersey bean I feel exactly the same way you do- I am scared to get my hopes up and keep checking my symptoms to see if they're still there (like poking my bbs ten times a day to see if they still hurt-- ouch! yep, they do :)

First scan is in two weeks, don't know what I'll do if there's nothing there again. At least I will find out earlier this time...we scheduled it for DHs birthday and took the day off. It was his idea, though I told him I didn't want to ruin his birthday in case we got bad news--but he wants to anyway. I know he is optimistic :)

Good news, ladies, is that repeated BOs are not common, and Jersey, even though you've had two your odds aren't much different because of it. So I try to stay positive and focus on the 80% odds of success vs. the 20% odds of failure.

And once we see that little heartbeat the odds go to 98%- it's not far away! I will distract myself for the next two weeks and cross my fingers for us all!


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome ttc1at34!!!

Ooooh we are growing as a group it's exciting!!! 

So I freaked myself out this morning!!! I had 2 boxes of twin pack Frers at the weekend, I took one on Sunday thinking it would be negative coz I thought AF was only due today, but got my BFP. So I thought I'd do a frer every morning to see the progression. Yesterday's was darker, opened the new box today and the frer looked different but thought nothing of it. Poas, and it was waaaaaaay lighter so I freaked out!! Thought maybe it had been a chemical and AF will come today!!! But then looked the box and realised they were ONE STEP first response not EARLY RESPONSE ones. I googled one step sensitivity and its 100miu which compared to the early resonate sensitivity at 25miu is really high so now I'm actually happy that I even managed to even get a faint line on the one step!!!

Sorry for that ramble I just needed to get that off my chest lol!!

I'm starting to think I got my O day wrong though coz I got a BFP on a digi on Sunday and a BFP on that 100miu one step today so I think maybe I'm more dpo than I think. Which is always a good thing lol!!

How are you ladies today? My boobs are really really sore ATM!


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi all,

Sorry to hear all your sad stories...but congratulations on the good news! Can I join in? :)

MC'd around 8 weeks back in April for no apparent reason - emergency scan looked fine, heartbeat and all, then 6 hours later I was in A&E... BUT got a nice BFP on 20 July! Think I'm due sometime in the first week of April.

Boobs are sore (and growing!) atm, and I'm still a bit crampy. No sickness yet, and I haven't had the mega bloating that I got last time - but still early days I guess!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cherry!!

Welcome to the thread!! 

My boobs are absolutely killing me today! Sooooo sore! Still no sign of ms but I didn't get it last time at all so don't know if I'll get it. I did just have a mega flip out at my oh for no real reason. Then started to cry. Then told him he should be more understanding of my outbursts lol!! So now we are going out for a meal (despite the fact we should be saving) to celebrate being pregnant because I was getting upset about not being able to be happy about it and not being able to tell anyone lol!

So when is everyone's edd and when's everyone's next doctors appointments or scans and I'll put all the info on the first page of the thread.


----------



## JerseyBean

ginny83 said:


> Hi JerseyBean
> 
> Sorry for you losses - hopefully this time round it's sticky babies for all of us.
> 
> Will you be going for an early ultrasound?


Hey Ginny, 

Yes I am hoping for one at around 8 weeks, so I will just have to wait another 3 half agonising weeks for that! 
In a way I don't want one, but on the other hand I do... I'm just so scared that I could have an early scan and then still miscarry at a later date.. Sounds like I am being very negative and not very optimistic, but my mind can't help thinking these things after 2 blighted ovums! 

I am trying my best to chill out, take naps, and be positive! Let's hope all that counts and I have an early scan that shows me a heartbeat! 

I am praying we all have sticky ones! 
X


----------



## ginny83

It's had to relax isn't it! 

I'm also going to be having an early scan at 8 weeks - 3 more weeks to go!

I found out my hcg results from my last blood test I had and they were great, doubling at a rate of 37.4hours :) This is what they are:

14DPO: 314
19DPO: 2900

Based on my LMP and O my estimated due date is 3rd April 2012... I'm gonna give myself some babydust in hoping it sticks hehe :dust:


----------



## Ttc1at34

Congrats on the news, Cherry! 

Bailey, I decided that spending is the way to go, so just went online and spent way more than I should have on DH's birthday present. That little bean better come through for me now because I don't think we can afford IVF!

Can you request an HCG test so you can see the numbers double? Doing this helped me a little, though it's really the first scan I'm afraid of. 

Jersey, I know what you mean about waiting for the scan. I have just under two weeks to go...scheduled for Aug 13. Wish I could just sleep it away and go straight to the day. 

Symptoms so far: bbs are very sore this morning, had a headache for two days straight that finally let up today. My energy seems to have come back today, though--not nearly as drained as I was for the last two weeks. Is this a bad sign? Still light cramping off and on but no spotting--just clearish whitish cm. I think this is normal?

Jersey, your doc should offer you an early scan if you've been through a loss. My clinic didn't on my first pg, but after the loss they told me they would do it this time. Do you think it is better to wait to 8 weeks, or will the heartbeat be visible by seven weeks? (that's when I have mine scheduled)

How are you all doing with symptoms?


----------



## cherrytomato

Morning all,

Can I just ask, all you gals who've had hcg tests and getting early scans thru your doc - are you all based in the US? I'm over in the UK and no one's (i.e. doctors etc) ever mentioned anything about hcg levels, and I don't think the way we're 'treated' (e.g. being offered early scans) changes until we've had 3MCs and they start investigating what's going on? Having said that, I'm talking about what we get on the NHS (so we get it for free) - we could go private for early scans easily enough (costs about £100 depending on what clinic you go to) and prob hcg to though I've not looked into it.....

Still sore bbs here today - but I'm sleeping a lot beter than last time! Around this time before the mc I think I was waking up around 5am and was boiling hot all the time. Ttc1at34 I'm glad to hear someone else is getting cramps! I didn't get any at all last time and I find it really unnerving that I'm still getting them now - constantly feels like AF is about to show up!

xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Just stopping in to say HI! I was born in June 1983! I MMC in March at 9w3d.

I had early scan at 9w2d... which is normal for low risk pg here in the US. I didn't get any extra HCG tests or scans. My Dr. doesn't find it necessary if you haven't had three losses.

Not due in April, Bailey... But PAL is awful. I had awful MC, baby born with defects nightmares. I went for my first appt./ultrasound... paranoid, already thinking the worst. I couldn't sleep the night before. It was miserable. I started crying before I entered the Dr. office at 9w2d. Dr. did abdominal ultrasound... found gummybear but so blurry. I asked Dr. if everything was ok. He said he didn't know. He did the STD testing swab and the whole time I was crying and squeezing DH's hand. He did vaginal and all was perfect.

I ordered a doppler and couldn't even find baby. Went for Dr. appt. at 13w2d. I couldn't sleep the night before I was so nervous. Went in and he found HB. I thought it sounded faint. Dr. reassured me it was normal.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Leinzlove me and you are almost the same age lol!! Thanks for all that, I think we are all mega nervous in this thread as we are only teeny tiny bit preggars, think we are all finding it hard to believe we are ATM!!

Cherry - as you know I'm in the uk too and I don't think we will get anything any different from our last pregnancies unless we pay for private. Personally I'm just going along with if now coz tbh if my hcg isn't doubling as it should theres nothing that nhs docs will do anyway. I was toying with the idea of a private scan, they are about £60 from some places but seen as my angel passed at 11 weeks + 3 then I don't think it would comfort much to see the my little hobbit any earlier.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Just thought I'd share my first trimester experience. I was soooo scared. There really aren't any January threads like this... there was one but it became inactive.


----------



## baileybubs

Ginny - so glad to hear your hcg levels are doubling as they should. Wish I lived in the us where they actually acknowledge mc and treat you differently. I get looked at like I've got two heads over here when I ask about early scans or blood tests!! 
How's the symptoms? Any sign of ms yet?

Jersey bean - I get what you mean about not wanting a scan but wanting one, I feel the same! But as mentioned I don't get one unless I pay for it and I can't justify that kinda money.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks leinzlove, 

I only started this thread a couple of days ago, I wasn't expecting so many people already! Once we get to people getting may BFPs too I'll probably change the name of the thread, but feel free to join us anyway leinzlove, I only put April edd in the thread coz all the established thread seemed to be for rainbow babies due way earlier than I am!


----------



## ginny83

I'm in Australia Bailey :) It really just depends which GP you go to here. Usually they don't do the hcg testing, but my GP is lovely and understands I need some extra support this time around so she offered it :)

No proper signs of morning sickness yet - yay it can stay away! Felt a tiny bit off yesterday and today, but normally I would have just dismissed it.


----------



## baileybubs

I felt a bit odd last night too but it was more woozy and tired that sicky lol!! I'm glad that I will finally be peeing in a pot tomorrow for the midwife so that my pregnancy is officially concerned. I got another BFP this morning with the 100miu tests so the doctors one should definately detect it now! I've finally used all my stash of Frers lol, think that's enough confirming my pregnancy to myself lol!!

So happy you have a good doctor. I am hoping that the midwife tomorrow is a bit more understanding of the fact that I have previously had a mc.


----------



## ginny83

yeah I did one last FRER today and the test line was about 10 times darker than the control line haha 

I'm going to stop now!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm tempted to buy a clear blue digital just so I can see it say "pregnant 3+ weeks" lol!!


----------



## JerseyBean

I think we are all driving ourselves bananas on is thread! Hehehehe 

It's hard not to though isn't it? Haha 

I was born and lived in jersey in the channel islands until 11 weeks ago, when me and my DH moved to Denmark (he is danish) to live! 

We needed a new start and after the 2 losses last reay, we waited until we got here to start trying properly... Looks like the Danish air is helping! 

The doctors in jersey offered me an early scan when I started bleeding with the first pregnancy, and then I requested one for the second which they agreed. 

The Danish health system is absolutely fantastic, they are all pro family and will do anything to help people who have had, or are having, or want to try having babies, so we are lucky and I am hopeful that they are going to offer us an early one when I go to the doctors on 20th august!

Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow the Danish health system sounds awesome jersey!! You are so lucky!!

I had my midwife appt today, was pretty useless. Just referred me for my booking appt and took my blood pressure. 

I'm feeling soooo tired today! As always lol, but not feeling very pregnant, if you know what I mean.

Hey is anyone else afraid of :sex:?? Or is it just me?

How is everyone else today?


----------



## cherrytomato

Nope, not just you! oh is banned from coming anywhere near me, but it's mostly because we dtd the day it all started going wrong last time so we don't want to risk it. All the medical staff we saw said it was nothing to do with it, but y'know....better safe than sorry we think. Prob just my over-sensitive insides if it did have anything to do with it!


----------



## baileybubs

Glad it's not just me lol! I think I'll be ok with it soon. We dtd all the time last time so I know it was nothing to do with it but I'm now afraid that it would cause the egg to dislodge or something lol!!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Wow, I wish I lived in Denmark...healthcare in the U.S. is a complete nightmare, though I must admit if your employer will pay for it, it seems a bit less stingy than in some other countries.

I personally will try to DTD regularly, though I must admit I don't have much appetite for it lately. I think the connection is important, you know, and I don't want to send the message that poor DH's job is done now that there's a bun in the oven. 

Symptoms: here's a new fun one: MASSIVE migraines. Like, puking, wretching, pain-worse-than-labor migraines that last 2 days at a time. Going to see my OBGYN tomorrow to see if they can prescribe sth that will be safe during pg. Tylenol just doesn't seem to cut it :(

bbs still sore, but not feeling tired the way I did a week ago. Horrible dreams every night, super vivid and life-like. DH also having bad dreams....they say men can get pg symptoms too!

Emotional: feeling skeptical. After my first loss, feels like it can never go right. Convincing myself that every symptom or lack of symptom means that it's over. 

One question for you ladies: anyone on progesterone supplements? If so, are you going to request regular scans, since progesterone can mask a miscarriage? I think the thing I worry about the most is another MMC.

On the bright side, first scan is coming up soon, and the statistics are reassuring...no real reason to think any of us are more likely to have something go wrong than anyone else. Funny how your heart and mind can play tricks on you, though, after you've been through something like that :(

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## RomaTomato

Hey ladies, may I join you?

I got a :bfp: on Tuesday, July 31! I am excited but very nervous and dare I say, a bit doubtful, after having a MMC/Blighted Ovum last summer and a chemical in June of this year. 

I am really hoping that the third time is a charm?!

I think I am going to go for bloods on Monday, which is my day off. I have been doing IC's and they are getting slightly darker each day. My boobs are huge and sore but beyond that I am not really having many symptoms.

I just wish I could be excited but I'm mostly just doubtful :(


----------



## RomaTomato

Oh and EDD is April 15!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc1at34 I have also started feeling doubtful I think the excitement at being pregnant has passed now (well I'm still excited but not quite as hyper lol) and the reality that the worst may happen again is sinking in! But that's where this group comes in, we are all going to have PMA!!! PMA all the way ladies, these are our rainbow babies and we will not have anymore mc's!! Everything will be just perfect with our gorgeous April rainbows and we have no need to worry!!

This is it ladies! Let's enjoy our pregnancies!! PMA!!

(sorry that was rather exuberant wasn't it lol, but I'm a firm believer of thinking positively to achieve your dreams) 

Romatomato - welcome!! Sorry for your losses hun, but congratulations on your BFP!! 

AFM - no symptoms today so far, although last night I got cramps and felt queasy in the middle of the night. Still could sleep for England too!! Loving my bed and my naps at the moment :rofl:

Hope everyone is well today!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Morning all,

Hope everyone's doing well! Thanks for the pep talk Bailey - it's so easy to be pessimistic I think it's good to have a kick up the backside with some positivity!

I've definitely got the quease here. If it doesn't get any worse I might get used to it over the next few weeks, but...eugh. It's unpleasant. I can't think of anything worse than eating at the mo. I've not thrown up yet, just felt horrible.

Has anyone had any little pains in their tummy? I occasionally get the odd stabby pain on one side or the other and try not to panic...was just wondering if anyone else was feeling that kind of thing..? I'm hoping the ms is a good sign and all is well with the bub - but still have a healthy dose of paranoia!

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ive not had stabby pains but lots of achey pains. I think it's just all the stretching of the muscles and stuff making room for baby!!

I really cannot wait for my 12 week scan! Can't believe I've got another 7 weeks to wait!! I'm sure they will fly by but I just want it to be here already so I can see my baby!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies can I ask your opinion on something? I may just be being an emotionally silly pregnant lady lol!!

I am going out with my friend for her birthday, I told her that I was pg again today so I can't drink, and she text back saying congratulations, I didn't know that you were trying again. And that's it. I also text her saying I was really worried about miscarrying again so not to tell anyone. And all she replied with was "can I tell my bf though coz if not ooops, sorry" which is fine I don't mind her telling him, but she didn't sound excited, didn't say anything reassuring or supportive. Am I being overly sensitive? Bear in mind that this same friend was surprisingly absent during the time I miscarried, I thought she just didn't know what to say to me at the time but now I'm beginning to wonder if she just doesn't like the idea of my having a baby. 

And then I think I'm being silly and how could I possibly get all this from a text message! You can't convey emotion through a text so how can I say she's not excited? *sigh*


----------



## Ttc1at34

Congrats, Roma! Don't worry about twinges....I have been having cramps on and off since I found out, and I've read everywhere that this is normal.

Bailey, you are a gem! your post really inspired me to get out of my pit of fear for a moment :) Just wondering, can you get your scan any earlier, considering you've had a loss? Or do you want to wait until week 12?

Curious about your friend....maybe she's had a loss of her own that she hasn't told you about, or is having a hard time TTC? I must admit after my loss I wasn't very receptive to my friends' announcements and I didn't go to a single baby shower (yes, four of them within two weeks of my D&C). Felt like the whole world was conspiring against me....though I know it's selfish to think that way.

10 days to my first scan. How to make the time go by? 

Saw a nurse at my clinic today to see if there was anything they could prescribe me for migraines. I don't think she believed me when I said it was the worst pain of my life...recommended tylenol and caffeine. I was like, "not going to cut it." So then she said all that was left was narcotics (I assume she means codeine?)

Do you ladies think that is safe during pg? I would try anything at this point to avoid having that experience again :(

symptoms: bbs very sore now, slight nausea, headache gone for today (yay!), slight tiredness, slight cramping off and on, vivid dreams and dry mouth/swollen throat in the morrning. 


How are you ladies faring?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ttc1at34 I thought that myself but she's really not the child-wanting type, she's always said she never wants kids, so I doubt she's ttc. Maybe it's just me misinterpreting the situation wrong. She's got loads of other friends who have kids so I don't get why she'd be ok with them and not me. It's probably all in my head!!

The symptoms sound good hun, except for the migraines!! Most are what I'm having as well, but I tend to have mine more in the evening and during the night strangely!! Still no ms which I should be happy about but I still really want it lol!!

And it's a definate no on an earlier scan for us British i'm afraid. Unless you have had 3 miscarriages then according to the nhs you are no more likely to have a miscarriae than anyone who hasn't so you don't get treated any differently. Which sucks. But as the midwife pointed out, if you are going to miscarry then having an earlier scan cant help in any way. To which I replied "yes but I had a mmc so at least I wouldn't have to wait until 12 weeks to find out my baby has died". She agreed but in my case my baby had died at 11 weeks so really an early scan would actually be useless to me. 
I think it should be offered though coz for some women it could be helpful! I could go and pay for one but as I said, until I get to 12 weeks I wouldn't be able to relax anyway so there's no point. 

Right well i'd best get my breakfast and get to work! 

Hope you are all well and :dust: to all, remember to keep the PMA ladies!!
These are our rainbow babies and in April we will all be sharing birth stories xxx


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone!

Glad to hear everyone is going well :) Trying to keep up the PMA - still nervous to let my guard down though!


----------



## Leinzlove

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies can I ask your opinion on something? I may just be being an emotionally silly pregnant lady lol!!
> 
> I am going out with my friend for her birthday, I told her that I was pg again today so I can't drink, and she text back saying congratulations, I didn't know that you were trying again. And that's it. I also text her saying I was really worried about miscarrying again so not to tell anyone. And all she replied with was "can I tell my bf though coz if not ooops, sorry" which is fine I don't mind her telling him, but she didn't sound excited, didn't say anything reassuring or supportive. Am I being overly sensitive? Bear in mind that this same friend was surprisingly absent during the time I miscarried, I thought she just didn't know what to say to me at the time but now I'm beginning to wonder if she just doesn't like the idea of my having a baby.
> 
> And then I think I'm being silly and how could I possibly get all this from a text message! You can't convey emotion through a text so how can I say she's not excited? *sigh*


I don't know hun, but I'd be wondering how good of a friend she is. I wonder if she's having her own experiences TTC. Etc.

However, a true friend will be supportive and happy that you've concieved again. :hugs:


----------



## Ttc1at34

texts and emails are hard for sure...she could be in tears of happiness for you and you would never know :)

true, that twelve week scan says it all, but I think I will feel a little better knowing I can rule out BO (assuming things go well!). That was really hard, knowing that I was fooled into thinking I had a new life inside of me for three months and then finding out it was never there. Weird, I had ms and sore bbs and everything....what a cruel joke.

Still, I think I truly believe things will go well this time. Just a couple months to go before I can really start to relax :)

My symptoms are worse at night, too....funny why they call it morning sickness. 

Just got a survey in the mail intended for new parents- funny how businesses know the most personal details of your life when you haven't even told your family and friends. I will hold on to it and fill it out in April :)

Anyone know any good excuses for not drinking in front of others? I told my mom I was ttc and finally told her about my loss (four months after the fact), but haven't told her I am pg. Dinner at her house next weekend, so I hope I can just say I'm on meds or something, as I usually am a champion wine drinker and she will for sure know something is up!

Hope everyone is positive and happy and healthy :)


----------



## baileybubs

I just had the same thing last night hun, ended up having to tell my best friend coz she kept asking questions (why are you in antibiotics? You can drink with some what did the doctor say? What does the leaflet say?)

But with everyone else it was so hard, I kept getting offered drinks and people couldn't understand me just saying no, it's as if they needed a reason! 

I'd try antibiotics as an excuse but make sure your mum doesn't know that you can actually drink with most antibiotics like my friend did lol!!


----------



## cherrytomato

I have the same problem - we've got THREE weddings in the next month and I somehow have to make excuses at all of them! Recently I just said I'd had a really heavy drinking session the night before and was still feeling fragile - a bit of a white lie but seems to be accepted more easily than antibiotics!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree that one would be accepted much better! 

Other people I was out with last night just kept asking if I wanted a drink and it was getting annoying lol!

Also it's amazing how many people question what you eat too!! We went to a Thai restaurant and someone had king prawns in the shell etc and offered me one, now I don't like prawns anyway but they wouldn't let go of the fact that I didn't want one. I felt like standing up and saying "I'm pregnant and can't eat them ok!!"
And then they were trying to get me to have a coffee, and then the worst was they decided to play a drinking game! Which I tried to say I'm not joining in with because i'm not drinking but I had to play, do you know how crap it is playing fuzzy duck when you are sober and everyone else is drunk. It's really not as funny as everyone seems to think it is!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry rant over lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh leinzlove by the way I meant to ask if you would like to be our rainbow baby guru as you always have loads of reassuring answers for us teeny bit preggers ladies?! What's your edd again? I know it's January but I will put you at the beginning of the thread too as baby guru lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

How's everyone doing?

I am feeling quite achey today and still no ms! I keep thinking that I don't feel pregnant but then I remember that I'm tired, have backache and achey uterus so there is something going on!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry, I've been MIA. DH was off yesterday and DD has been keeping me on my toes. :) I'm honored, Bailey. But, I am no guru. Just PAL.

I was terrified the whole first trimester. I felt better after my 13w2d scan. And have just had a few days of worry since.

I'm sorry you had such trouble hiding your newfound wonderful state from friends. It can be hard. I had it quite easy because I stayed away from most. I did pretend drinking at a home party one night. I played it so well, everyone thought I was drunk. I was drinking apple juice in my red cup instead of thier beer. :) I'm also a SAHM, so I didn't have to hide sickness at work or anything.

I still have achy uterus, excessive urination, headaches, and fatigue. MS has eased up alot though... Now its food adversions. Some days baby girl doesn't like anything.

I'm due January 20.


----------



## cherrytomato

Morning all, hope everyone's doing well :)

Sore boobs and nausea still my main symptoms here. Though yesterday I developed a overactive sense of smell! Someone in the office was eating an orange, which usually I quite like the smell of, but yesterday it brutally assaulted my nose. And then someone started on cheese and chive Pringles. I think. Up until yesterday, eating something cured my nausea instantly (just had to convince myself to put something in my mouth and swallow it..) but today it doesn't seem to be working. As horrible as it is (and I've only got mild ms, nothing major) a bit of me is kind of grateful for a sign things might be going normally. Every so often I keep prodding my boobs to check they're still sore and - ow - yup, they are.

This pregnancy feels so incredibly different to the one I mc'd. They're not even in the same ball park. Which I guess is a good thing given how the last one turned out.

Today is day is cd50. It was cd60 when it started to go wrong last time. If I can make it through the next 10 days I'll be a tiny bit less paranoid. Only a tiny bit, mind. It'll take the 12 week scan to convince me there really is a baby in there. And then another 26 weeks or so before I relax a bit!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, my sense of smell is amazing me at the moment!! I could smell petrol the other day that I thought was a gas leak coz it was that strong (well it was to me!!) but it was just next doors motorbike!! I love some smells but hate others!

My pregnancy so far is exactly the same as the last, but I'm not going to see that as a bad sign because my mmc wasn't until 12 weeks so I don't think my hcg or progesterone were a problem, I think it was just that the baby wasn't meant to be, maybe something wrong with the chromosomes. So I wouldn't expect a difference. Oh I do have slight queasiness that I didn't have last time, but that always seems to get better when I've eaten so I think I'm queasy coz I'm hungry lol!!

I could sleep for England at the moment!! I went to bed at midnight (quite late for me ATM!!) and didn't wake up til 12 noon!! Well except to go pee during the night!

I'm gonna be a nervous wreck until my 12 week scan, in one way I can't wait and in another in petrified as I did get to see my baby last time she was just not moving :-( but the odds of that happening again are so slim that I'm trying to keep positive!!

Leinzlove you always have good answers for us though so that makes you a little bit of a guru lol!! And I hope that you are feeling much more reassured now hun xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies someone has just pointed out to me that our babies are due around Easter, Easter Monday is 1st April 2013. We are expecting Easter babies!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for the Easter Babies! :happydance: I had a baby born on Easter Monday 2011. :) This one I'm calling my snowbaby! :)

There are still days bailey that I get worried and freak out, really. It really is awful what loss does to us. There was nothing like that first scan... I was crying before I even entered the Dr. office.

Cherry: I'm sorry for your loss, hun! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Leinzlove you freaked me out then I thought I'd missed a terrible post by cherry then (we have chatted for ages on another thread you see). Phew! Panic over!

And I know it's so sad that we get affected by mc in such a sad way. I know I will be a blubbering wreck the day of my 12 week scan, my last one was just horrible. I don't think I'll be able to look this time until I know the baby is ok. But you should be proud you have done so well and managed to get so far! Yay for your little sticky bean xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Bailey! :hugs: I didn't mean to freak you out, hun! I've never ran into Cherry before. :hugs: I definitley can see where that would. I'm sorry, hun.


----------



## baileybubs

No worries leinzlove, it was a momentary panic lol!

Hope you are all well today!


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi all,

Sorry for inadvertently freaking you out bailey! I added a post to the original thread from a few months back when I first started bleeding and was panicking about mc, just so that if anyone came to it later it would have a nice positive ending rather than being just horribly depressing!

Think everything's still ok here. Have added being thristy all the time to my list of symptoms (I usually don't drink much at all - I'm getting through a litre or two a day at the moment). I think I'm losing a bit of weight because of the nausea/general aversion to consuming anything which probably isn't great. I'm going to be utterly hopeless if I actually start throwing up rather than just feeling sick!

I wish there was a way of speeding up time just a few weeks.....reckon I'm going to be more scared at this scan than the one for my last pregnancy though (it hadn't really sunk in there really could be something wrong...)

xx


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies, 
Haven't been on for a while, but I've been away for a few days and sleeping like sleeping beauty in the afternoons! 

So from 4 weeks to now, (5 weeks 3 days) I seem to have morning sickness most days, on and off all day! Last Friday my nipples were so sore I cried! It felt like someone was slashing them with a razor blade! May sound a bit extreme but that is honestly what it felt like! 
My nipples were hard all day and felt bruised to the touch.. That disappeared on Monday and now I just have bruised-feeling boobies! They hurt when I go down stairs.. (prob because I am a 34 DD and normally wobble a bit even in the most supportive bra!)

I'm sleeping most afternoons and have to set the alarm for an hour and a half max, otherwise I would sleep all day! 

I'm hoping these symptoms all mean I have a little Raisin (as my DH calls it!) growing in there.. But as I had morning sickness and tiredness with last 2 pregnancies ending in blighted ovums, I'm trying to have a PMA, but obviously trying to be realistic too and not hyping myself up about it too much I case I am unlucky enough to have a 3rd MMC! 

Hope you ladies are having lots of symptoms and I am keeping fingers crossed for all of us hoping to have Easter babies! 

Xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cherry: I also had the very thirsty... first trimester! I hope these next weeks go fast for you. :hugs:

Jerseybean: I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs: I truly hope this bean is forever and you aren't third time unlucky. Will you get to see your Dr. earlier for a bit of reassurance. I sure hope so.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Stalking here!!!! Hope to join all you ladies soon. Congratulations on your BFPs :)


----------



## cherrytomato

After whinging about my preg symptoms I'm now really nervous because they've pretty much disappeared.

I wasn't queasey when I woke up, my nipples are back to normal after being super sensitive, and the last couple of days I haven't been as knackered. I know symptoms can come and go but I didn't think it would happen so early, so obviously I'm fearing the worst. I know it could just be a "good" day - I don't have any cramps, pain or bleeding - but disappearing symptoms screams of mc and I'm not far off when it went wrong last time.

Maybe they'll reappear later... :(


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey cherry, 

Try not to worry too much, this can cause stress and your body will react in different ways, just try and be positive and don't worry too much about the symptoms, I'm sure they will rear their ugly head again in the next few days!

X


----------



## ginny83

Cherry try not to worry (I should listen to my own advice!)

I've had hardly any MS compared to my last 2 pregnancies. I asked my GP about it and she said that the symptoms for each pregnancy is different and they don't indicate anything anyway.

I have a scan booked in for Monday - I'll be 6+5.... so nervous!


----------



## cherrytomato

Thanks guys, I'm trying... I'm just nervous that they came and went - I'd be less freaked out if they'd never showed up at all. Really hoping they're just regrouping and will hit back tomorrow..... (if they do, I'm sure I'll regret saying that...)


----------



## baileybubs

Please don't worry cherry, mine come and go all the time. The other day I didn't feel pregnant at all, yet yesterday I had to have a nap and was still shattered by 9pm!! And today my boobs are the sorest they've been, yet yesterday they felt fine! Please try not to worry, I know it's hard but keep the faith! PMA all the way!!

How's everyone getting on? I'm well jel of all you ladies having early scans. I tried my hardest but I'm being treated no differently to last time :-(
I did get my booking appointment through the post today, August 21st but all they will do at that is go through all by medical history and family history and take bloods. Roll on 12 weeks!!!


----------



## baileybubs

hopeforbfp said:


> Stalking here!!!! Hope to join all you ladies soon. Congratulations on your BFPs :)

Really hope you can join us soon too hun!!!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Cherry, I had a couple days earlier this week with NO symptoms, and I freaked out too, assumed it was over. Then yesterday I woke up with the ladies hurting worse than ever, sore nipples to boot, and nausea by the evening. 

I feel the hormones go in surges, body adjusts, and then another surge.....def nothing to be worried about.

Ladies, I am so scared for the scan on Monday! I am afraid of PMA, cause I don't want to feel the shock and surprise again. I am trying to stay calm and not think about it, focus on DHs birthday. I am scared that DHs low morphology caused the first BO and now will have the same result :(

Symptoms: tried to go running yesterday, felt like I was wearing a 100-pound body suit and running through cement. Ugh. Had to alternate walking.

BBs are now extremely tender, getting bigger, nice to finally feel like they're there. ;) slight nausea, no physical energy whatsoever, thirsty and dry mouth in the morning, vivid dreams that I remember every single morning.

Please cross your fingers for me on Monday....hoping there is a tiny heartbeat in there :)

Bailey, i think you aren't so bad off....I won't feel secure until twelve weeks anyway, so at least when you see your LO you will know you are in the clear!


----------



## ginny83

ttc1 - I have my scan on Monday also and I'm exactly the same as you - scared to have a PMA in case I'm actually setting myself up for disappointment


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ladies I've got everything crossed for Monday for you, I hope it all goes ok! I'm sure it will though for us all! It's hard to have PMA and feel we are setting ourselves up for a fall, so maybe trying thinking what it would mean for the worst outcome, how you would react etc what things would change and so on. So then when you do see those lovely heartbeats then you will all the more excited and happ! I hope that made sense!


----------



## cherrytomato

Thanks Ttc1at34, it's reassuring to hear that you had something similar. A small part of me is clinging to the fact that I don't have any cramps/pain, though I know that doesn't necessarily mean much. If nothing's started up again in the next few days I might call my GP and see if she takes pity on me and lets me have an early scan...or I might bite the bullet and have one done privately. I don't think I could handle another 6 weeks or so waiting with nothing happening and finding out the worst at my 12 week scan.

In happier news, one of my good friends had her baby yesterday which made me really happy (still suffering with a little envy/grumpiness at other people's baby news...). She gave birth at 5.10pm and was home an hour or so later to catch up on the Olympics!

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Someone asked me if I had thought about getting a private scan cherry. And it's not that I couldn't afford it, I could, I just don't know if it would make me feel better. Coz my baby passed at 11 weeks last time I probably wouldn't feel safe until then anyway, but then I think if I have an earlier scan at least I could possibly have a nice image of my baby alive and well (if i were lucky and that were the case) rather than the horrible image I still have in my head now from my 12 week scan. Does that make sense?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, everythings going to go great Monday! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

And for you too leinzlove with the op!

Hope it's all ok for you, and you feel better about it. I know it must be really hard. I've had issue with my teeth and have false ones at the front that I hate. It will all be ok though Hun I'm sure xxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Hello ladies. Can I join you? I'm due on the 24th. I'm pregnant after a mmc in January and a chemical in May.


----------



## baileybubs

Of course you can join hun! Welcome!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Welcome, York! 

Cherry, don't sweat it either if you do get some cramps- that's totally normal too. You should get the early scan if it will give you some comfort. My fear is another BO/MMC...so I think the scan will at least rule that one out. 

Ginny, do you know what kind of scan they will do for you? I just realized they told me to have a full bladder, which must mean an abdominal scan...but I read that seven weeks might be too early for anything to show on an abdominal scan? I think I will demand a TV scan if we don't see anything on the first one.

Do you ladies think seven weeks is too soon to throw in the towel if we don't see anything on either scan? I guess I am just trying to prepare myself for the worst :(. I am pretty certain about my dates, used OPKs and got a positive HPT 11DPO.

Two more days to go...hard to stay sane right now. Symptoms getting worse...nausea throughout the day now, almost lost it when I walked into the ladies bathroom yesterday, and when I had to pick up after my dog.

I guess most folks have food aversions...I seem to have poop aversions instead :)

Hope you ladies are well! PMA and looking forward to our April miracles!


----------



## baileybubs

I think at 7 weeks I'd wait a bit longer, just in case. But I'm hoping and praying you won't have to worry about that coz you will see that gorgeous little gummy bear with a lovely strong heartbeat!! Can't believe you will be 7 weeks already, well I guess I am too but it seems to fly by in a way and drag in other ways!!
Glad that the symptoms are all sounding good too, although poop aversion must be quite hard if you have a dog! Can your oh not do it all?!


----------



## ladykara

Hey girls, please can i join you !! due april the 10th.

I found out at my 12 week scan back in Jan this year that my baby had died at 9 weeks. D&C showed it was a partial mole and could not try again for 6 months while i got tested. We had one week left until i was allowed to try again (couldnt wait any longer) and we managed to catch it straight away. 

most women are worried about lack of sickness and low HCG levels, im now worried about the opposite due to another being a mole, i freaked out when my MS started much sooner than expected but HCG levels dont seem too high but until my 8 week scan i will not know for sure, but im hoping for the best but prepared for the worse. 

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome lady kara and congratulations!!

I get your way if thinking, hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. I also had a mmc at 12 weeks, baby measured 11 weeks but they never did any testing to see as I was another tiny statistic and the medical induction didn't work on me straight away and I passed baby at home after I came out of hospital!! Can I ask what is meant by a partial molar? Does that mean the baby still develops etc but has too many chromosomes?


----------



## ladykara

Im so sorry to hear you went through that, no one goes to their 12 weeks scan expecting to hear that ( I suppose most have this at the back of their mind) but its always someone else it happens to, not you. I lost a baby back in 2001 and I MC at home, they did say to me if you can get the fetus and bring it in they will test it. I was in such a state then I didn't know what was going on, just sat in the bath crying while my mum was there, she must have found got it out ( good old mum) of the bath and in a plastic box. As I was losing a lot of blood I was rushed into hospital ( xmas day too) my mum must have given it to them because 2 weeks later they called us in and said it was due to a extra chromosome.

This last one I didn't have a clue anything was really wrong, I had the worst MS in my life, I had every symptom going apart from actually feeling pregnant. I told the women when I had my scan, I don't feel pregnant but my mornings sickness is out of control. As I had a D&C they could see straight away it was a partial mole and two weeks later they confirmed it, the sickness should have been a give away but it's so rare it was never mentioned to me or even suspected. My doctor says high sickness than normal normally means twins or a mole pregnancy as the tumour brings on high levels of hcg.

A partial mole is when two sperm enter the egg, one turns into a baby but the other turns into a tumour, it killed the baby, a full mole is when one sperm enters and turns into a tumour , so no baby just all tumour. You then have to be tested for 6 months to make sure all the tumour cells have been removed, or you may end up having chemo. I was lucky my HCG levels came down and stayed down. But I now have to kept a eye on during and after my pregnancy to make sure it doesn't come back. The chances are low to get it again but it's higher than someone who has never had it. All I can do is sit and wait....I didn't want to tell anyone but there were people I had to, people I was going to TCC with and members of my family who if it went wrong again I would need their help.
Have you told many people yet ? X


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear that must have been horrible for you! I'd heard of partial mole pregnancy but never quite knew what it was that's terrible! I'm glad you are all ok now and you are going to be watched closely!

We have told my parents, his parents and all the brothers (neither of us have sisters), and I have told my boss and other seniors at work as I work in care and it's quite physical so there's some things I shouldn't be doing. I've also told my 2 close friends, one of them didn't seem very happy or supportive though. Not figured out why yet. I didnt want to tell too many people but I know it will get harder as I get very bloated during pregnancy and get a bloaty "bump" from really early on. Last time everyone was convinced it was twins because I looked so big early on!! I'm already feeling quite bloated now!!

It must be hard not wanting the ms so much. I keep hoping I do have it. It's so strange isn't it?! I didn't get it last time and I know that it wasnt a sign of anything wrong because in the end my body didn't even recognise the baby had passed so I think my hormones and hcg levels were fine! It's just odd the way you think after having a mc isn't it?

When will you have your first scan then?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi ladies, may I join in too? 

I lost my son Azriel at 20 weeks due to an incompetent cervix this past April. DH had secondary infertility and we used a donor to conceive him, it hurt so very much to lose him. DH and I agreed to wait three months and then set up donations again. We've had several perinatology consults and after speaking with them and doing our own research, we felt more confident about having a transabdominal cerclage placed and even found a surgeon to place it. We would have to pay out of pocket for the procedure because our insurance wouldnt cover an out of state provider. It also meant waiting until the spring of next year to ttc but we were fine with that. 

Then, August 6th came and went with no AF..? Odd but figured I must have ovulated a little later and she'll show her face soon. After four days with zero signs of her and no temp drop, I decided to take a test to rule out pregnancy. No way it could be positive, only to see two pink lines staring back at me. My husband is over the moon, he really thought his fertility was gone. I'm thrilled too but really scared of losing this one as well. I'm trying very hard to be positive. I'm going to back to the lab tomorrow to have my levels checked for rising hcg, then my OB visit is on the 16th. My tentative due date is April 19th.


----------



## girlinyork

So sad about your loss pinkorblue but soooo sweet about your husband getting you pregnant. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi pinkorblue!! 

I'm so sorry for the loss of your son, but congratulations on your natural BFP with your hubby. You must both be so chuffed. I completely understand your fear though. Will you still be getting the cerclage? And will you be able to take it easy this pregnancy and maybe not work? I suppose it depends what your job is on whether you would need to take time off though.

But welcome to the thread!! 

I really need to update the first page with EDD's!! I will do that tomorrow as I can't do it on my iPhone, it's too complicated!!

Hope everyone is feeling ok! Has anyone got a scan or appointment coming up this week? I know ttc1at34 you have a scan on Tuesday is it? Hoping it all goes brilliantly hun!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, girlinyork! :flower: 

Hi Baileybubs, thank you! I don't think I'll get the abdominal cerclage I wanted but the perinatologist DH and I liked best would place a transvaginal cerclage. (the McDonald) P-17 shots also so hopefully it works out and we have positive outcome. 

Congrats on your pregnancy as well! :) 

Lots of healthy 9 month vibes for all of us!


----------



## ginny83

With my last pregnancy I had a scan at 7 weeks and they were able to do abdominal no problems :)


----------



## girlinyork

having a wobbly today. Af due tomorrow or Tuesday and today is my would have been due date with the first loss. Scared this bean might not be snuggling in tight enough


----------



## baileybubs

I felt exactly the same hun a couple of weeks ago coz ingot my BFP at 12dpo, I was so frightened it was going to be a chemical. But don't worry, that little bean is snuggling in really well and will definately stick. It's hard not to panic isn't it? Maybe try a distraction, can you go out for the day or something?


----------



## girlinyork

No :( I damaged my hip ligament so I'm kind of immobile lol. Maybe I'll watch back to back disneys :)


----------



## baileybubs

That sounds like a good plan hun and sorry about your hip!! How did you manage that if you don't mind me asking?

Can I ask your advice and thoughts ladies? Apparently the nhs are supposed to allow women who miscarry reassurance scans to stop us becoming stressed worrying about another mc. My angel passed at 11 weeks and I found out at my 12 week scan. I has no idea if my baby had been growing properly and I didn't have tests done because unfortunately I ended up passing my angel at home and couldn't bear the thought of putting her in a tub and taking her to the hosptial (the nurses suggestion to me!!). I am petrified of going for the 12 week scan and seeing my baby lifeless again as the image still haunts me. I know there is nothing that can be done to stop it happening if it does but I feel if I had an earlier scan I might be able to see if baby is developing properly and if not then at least I will be more prepared. My doctor and midwife won't refer me for an early scan unless there's a problem but I've heard if you are really stressing out and not sleeping etc they will refer you to ease your mind. My oh doesn't want an early scan because he says how will it help as I will still be so worried about the 12 week scan anyway, he thinks I need to just be patient and whatever happens happens. What do you ladies think? I had nightmares about having another mmc last night and I've cried about it again this morning.


----------



## girlinyork

If they really won't refer you then wait til you pass six weeks and complain of very bad cramping and back pain. The EPU will scan you. Sneaky, but your mental health is important :hugs:

I'm always injuring my joints because they're floppy because of my condition :)


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think I could do that I'd feel guilty lol!! Do you think it's even worth me having an earlier scan?

Oh dear well I hope your oh is taking good care of you lol xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Lol well I reckon you're entitled to one. The bean I lost was a week too small so that's how i knew something was wrong. If its measuring okay then you could relax more x


----------



## baileybubs

Have you managed to get the Disney films going?


----------



## girlinyork

Not yet. I decided on playing a cute and laid back game on the Wii. Just as relaxing. :) Maybe Disney later :D


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh enjoy! I'm being brave and watching one born every minute! I know I'll cry!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies how are you all?

How are you feeling about tomorrow Ttc1at34?


----------



## girlinyork

I've not been able to watch One Born Every Minute since the mc. With today being the Angel's due date I think I'll give it a miss - might be too much for me but maybe in a few weeks - get myself mentally prepped


----------



## baileybubs

Good idea girlinyork. I love watching one born but couldnt watch it until I got my BFP again.

Leinzlove I hope you don't mind me stealing your idea, I have put everyones EDD's in a ticker on the first page so we can all see where each one is up to! Hope thats ok!!


----------



## girlinyork

What an amazing idea!


----------



## baileybubs

I can't take credit, I totally stole the idea from leinzlove!! I hope I got yours right girlinyork coz I just based it on you being 3 weeks 4 days, I may have miscalculated!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im due April 27th as far as i know my LMP was 21st July :)

I had a mc end of May 2011 at 8 weeks been trying since really and no luck
until this cycle :happydance: hoping for a sticky one!

:wave: everyone! & Congrats to everyone too!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi and congratulations becci boo!! 

I will add you to the first page! Wow you got an early BFP missy!!


----------



## girlinyork

Beccy, looking at your ov date, I'd say you're further along than your ticker says x


----------



## Becyboo__x

girlinyork said:


> Beccy, looking at your ov date, I'd say you're further along than your ticker says x


I don't know if my chart was right or not.. It looks like i Ov'ed like
CD9 but its really early for me if it was then i could be further but
i got 1-2 weeks on my digi yesterday so :shrug: i don't think im
much further and my LMP was 21st July so that takes me to 
3 weeks 2 days :lol: confuses me xx


----------



## baileybubs

I just did the due date calculator for you becci for your first page ticker and it's only coming up with 3 weeks exactly pregnant, is that correct? Are you only 7dpo today and got your BFP!! Or do you O earlier than cd14!! Such an early BFP congrats!!


----------



## girlinyork

From your chart I'd say you're 4 weeks today which makes 1-2 on your test just right :)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm still really confused lol!! Even looking at your chart I still get 3 weeks exactly pregnant, or am I befuddled lol!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im confused to lol! .. I would be 4 weeks 1 day from my chart
if i Ov'ed CD9 29th July.. which is likely... but from my LMP it makes
me 3 weeks 2 days so im abit confused :lol:


----------



## girlinyork

Going from your LMP only works if you have 28 day cycles. Going by my LMP I'm 6 weeks pregnant lol. You need to work back to ovulation and add two weeks x


----------



## Becyboo__x

By LMP on tickers iv been on it lets you change the cycle length 
.. so ian change it to 25 instead of 28 so i willbe right ..midwife will
date me by that aswell until a scan i assume so im not sure what to
put me dated as lol :wacko:

Ovulation was 29th July


----------



## girlinyork

I put your ovulation date into: https://www.pregnology.com/due-date.php
and it says today you are 3 weeks and 6 days pregnant x


----------



## baileybubs

Ahh well I have only ever gone by LMP because the nhs will only go by that and will book your scan based on edd from LMP! Lol, it's all so confusing!!

What would you like me to put your edd as on the first page beccyboo?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im not sure :haha:
I think by my LMP because i know thats what my midwife will date me as
and my scan on then after scan it will change... 

so put it at 3 weeks 2 days xx


----------



## baileybubs

So your LMP was July 21st was it hun? Bet you are so excited!!


----------



## ladykara

Welcome and congrats to the new girls xxx

baileybubs- great idea about the ticker. I understand ur concerns, if I had the money I would be going in for a private scan every week or more !! Tell them hose stressed u are, not sleeping, see what they say. I have to wait till 6th sep for my scan... It seems like forever !!! X

Girlinyork- my "due" date is tomorrow, I spent the last 6 months wondering how I will cope when this day comes, all I kept saying is maybe if I'm pregnant before the 13th of August it won't be so bad.. I'll be working and the guys at work know it's going to be a hard day.. So they planned to go line dancing during the shift, but they don't know I'm pregnant again so may have to come up with a excuse x


----------



## ladykara

Can't stop smiling at the ticker !!! How can the sight of a ticker be so overwhelming !!! X


----------



## girlinyork

We're all sweetpeas and seeds :)


----------



## baileybubs

Awww I'm so glad it made you smile lady kara!! And I love looking at mine and just seeing the days go by!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay!! Except our PAL guru leinzlove who is an onion!

I will also change the colours of the tickers if and when people find out gender, as you can see leinzlove's is pink as she is expecting a little girl.

Once again leinzlove sorry for stealing your idea it's just such a good one!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara I hope you get through tomorrow ok. My edd would be sept 30th and that's not far from when I will have my scan. I think my 12 week scan will be approx 20th sept.


----------



## ladykara

I can't confirm till sexing scan but I'm 99% sure it's a boy, infact I am that sure I have made a deal with one of my best mates that if it comes out a little girl I'll eat my own placenta lol ... That's how sure I am... !! 

I make my own Bnb sigs, I just taken my old one down ready to design a new one but until that scan next month I don't want to be too hasty. X


----------



## girlinyork

I get the feeling I've got a girl on board. Not that I mind either way. Just so stoked to have somebody on board


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure mines a boy too. But I have no idea why!!! Someone told me having a sweet tooth during pregnancy is an indication of a girl, now I got a chocolate craving last time and this time. 2 days before I got my BFP for no reason I bought a big bag of galaxy minstrels, a snickers bar and two bueno bars lol! And I never ever normally eat chocolate!!

Beccy I have added your ticker xxxx


----------



## ladykara

Always wanted savoury with jake, sweet and fruit with Paige... So reckon its true with me. X


----------



## baileybubs

Ahh so my theory about having a boy could be totally wrong lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Just read that apparently no ms is a proven sign of boys, as is cold feet because apparently bad circulation in pregnancy is related to boys. Both of which are true for me lol!! 
But then the sweet tooth ruins my theory!
They do say that a mothers intuition is right 70% of the time lol!!


----------



## girlinyork

Just did a digi. So nice seeing it in words :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that's lovely!! What weeks did it say?


----------



## girlinyork

1-2
Fighting the urge to post it in the gallery titled "does this look positive to you?" lmao


----------



## CherylC3

Hey lady of course il join u Hun... Thts hope we are all having our rainbows. PMA PMA xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay welcome Cheryl!! I'll add you to the first page! Whats your edd again?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, 1-2 is great!! I'm still avoiding buying one just to see 3+ lol!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: I hate to tell you this but no MS at all with DD, she's DD! 

This time everything said boy. Awful MS, physic reading, chinese gender, HB theory, instinct, Baby Dream... She's another DD.

I'm honored to be apart of this thread... Can't wait to hear how your scans go tomorrow. Perfect I'm sure. :) I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: Becy! :) 

Ladykara~ :hugs: for tomorrow and you'll be in my thoughts. My due date was the 31st of August, never imagined I would have a bfp before then.

Bailey~ Love the ticker idea! :) 

Girlinyork~ :thumbup: for digi tests. 

No cravings here yet so I'm looking forward to seeing if it's sweets or savory..


----------



## CherylC3

I think it's 15th Hun. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Okey dokey Cheryl I'm on it lol!!

Pinkorblue apparently scientists have claimed that cravings are a myth and aren't real but I honestly never normally eat chocolate!! And even 2 days before I knew I was pregnant this time I bought chocolate!! So I do believe in cravings, just not sure if they indicate gender lol!!

Leinzlove - glad you are a part of this thread hun. And thanks for the info on ms and you dd's!! I'm not sure if gender has anything to do with ms as my mum never had it and she had one girl (me!) and one boy so.....who knows lol!!


----------



## Leinzlove

My Mom had 5 girls, 2 boys. She said she got MS with some girls but not all of us. And for the boys MS with both.

I'm really starting to think... Ultrasound is the only way to know. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ I believe in them too. My oldest DS got me hooked on tomatoes when I was pregnant with him, hated them before that. :haha: I'm pretty sure it's another little boy baking in here. Mmmm chocolate! :D

:wave: Leinzlove!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm defo craving junk food and creamy mushrooms lol..xx


----------



## girlinyork

Dunno about cravings but I've gone right off the smell of tea and I adore the smell of the bin...

Oh yeah, and here's a pic :happydance:

https://i45.tinypic.com/do0y8z.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Isn't it strange the things we want to eat or go off (or smell in fact lol).

Pinkorblue, tomatoes that's a strange one!! Although at the moment I do have a thing for jalapeños but I love them anyway lol!! 

Cheryl your ticker is added! Oooh actually the thought if creamy mushrooms is actually quite off putting for me! It's the thought of the creamy sauce....Eurgh! That's off coz normally I'd love that lol!!

Yay for the digi girlinyork!!!

Leinzlove I agree, ultrasound is the only real way! I'm not sure if I think mines a boy because I love a boy firstborn and then a girl coz I always wished id had a big brother to look out for me. But honestly I don't care, as long as my hobbit is happy and healthy it doesn't matter.


----------



## girlinyork

I love having a big brother. And I have six adorable nieces. So either would be such a blessing :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Pinkorblue. :)

girlinyork: Love the digi! Yay! :)

Cheryl: All food sounds good to me. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I normally hate creamy sauces but love tomato and I could be sick the thot of a tomato sauce lol... Still don't want coffee too. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for the digi Hun i love digis I got my lovely 3+ this morning on mines Xx


----------



## girlinyork

This digi has been the highlight of my day lol


----------



## baileybubs

Ohhhh you ladies are making me want to do a digi lol!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

baileybubs said:


> Pinkorblue, tomatoes that's a strange one!! Although at the moment I do have a thing for jalapeños but I love them anyway lol!!

:rofl: I know, a lot of people tell me that. With my last pregnancy, it was lemons or anything lemon flavored, fruits, veggies and chicken.

I'd love a UK digi, I want to see numbers!


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm that all sounds brilliantly healthy pinkorblue!! Unlike my current sweet tooth!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Just means you'll have an extra sweet rainbow! ;)


----------



## girlinyork

Pinkorblue, you can get them on ebay x


----------



## CherylC3

In tht case il hav a fast food mushroom flavour one lol.. :rofl:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks girlinyork, I'll take a look on ebay. :) 

Cheryl~ :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha a fast food mushroom flavour rainbow lol!!

Awww but that was so lovely pinkorblue! I'll have an extra sweet rainbow lol!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yay for the digi Girlinyork!! :D
i only took mine yesterday because i didn't believe my strip :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

I believed all four of my other bfp tests but oh didn't. He said "those lined don't prove anything." dumbass lol. So I showed him the digi and now he is downstairs getting used to the idea :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was looking in th pregnancy disscussion bit where they do
like a list of when your due etc i was in January Garnets with my ds
and loved it as i made so many friends which i have had on fb throughout
it all ..

But there doesn't seem to be an april one :shrug: makes me sad..
But im glad this group has been made i can belong somewhere :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

girlinyork said:


> I believed all four of my other bfp tests but oh didn't. He said "those lined don't prove anything." dumbass lol. So I showed him the digi and now he is downstairs getting used to the idea :)

Haha men!

My OH believed it straight away even with my faint line!
he said he knew i was anyway just had a feeling & my mamar
the other day said to me "I had a dream that your pregnant"
and i said oh right well im not .. and then iv just found out i am
really spooky :rofl:

Ive ordered more digi's :dohh: so i can do each one 2-3 and 3+ 
:haha:


----------



## Tawn

Hi all! Thanks for the invite Bailey!

I just got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO so technically I am only 3w+4d but going by LMP I am 4w+1d today! I am excited about the early bfp, because last time i didn't get a positive test until 15-16dpo and it turned out it was ectopic. 

Hoping that the early bfp means something, but I know that really it doesn't and all I can do is wait and hope I get accepted for an early 6week scan to make sure the pregnancy is intrauterine. It seems to be all I can think about today, wondering if the bean is tubal again and I know I won't be able to attach TOO much until I know for sure. 

Darn miscarriages, they take the sunshine and butterflies out of pregnancy!

Hope you all are doing well and I will work on reading back to find out everyone's stories so I am more in the loop! :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Haha thats funny Beccy it's normally the women who get BFP dreams lol!!

And I'm glad you can fit in here! I'm part of another pregnancy thread but thought it would be nice if there was one for us April ladies! And I always find the PAL forum more helpful (not that the pregnancy one isn't) just coz I am so paranoid due to my mmc!


----------



## ladykara

Hey, Cheryl x

My highlight of the day was also doing my digi and seeing it go up to 3 + today !!! I was at work but couldn't wait to do it..but means bean is growing !!! Not too much and not to little.

I think I have worked out the sex of all my pregnancies, only from having Paige, I had hardly any sickness with her, my bump was rounder, liked sweet stuff, jake was the opposite, sickness and savoury foods throughout the pregnancy. Looking back at the pregnancies I lost I can pretty much guess what sex I was carrying.

Anyone else got a bump already? I have always suddenly had a bump very early, but I look about 6 months already !!! X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Tawn and welcome to the April rainbow thread!!

Hey ladies I feel like our thread should have a cool name, like how I've seen the December snowflakes and the January jellybeans, any suggestions??


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara I do!! I know it's only a bloaty bump but I'm going to put a pic on my journal tonight when it's a full bloat bump lol!! Its so bad in the evening!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I took a pic of my belly today and im bloated alot..
its very odd but my best friend looked 6 months gone when she
just found out and i even saw her like it :lol:

I haven't a clue for names im useless :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

Girlinyork I can't believe your oh didn't believe your other tests lol!! Men!! 

Tawn - your ticker is added my dear!!

Hmmmm how about something to do with spring for the name?


----------



## girlinyork

I like Spring Chickens


----------



## Becyboo__x

There was a few i think i remember of ..
Spring Lambs
Spring Chicks
Spring Hatchlings
Spring Blossoms


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ :) :hugs: That would be great to have a cool name for this thread. Hmm, April Raindrops, April Blossoms...

:wave: Tawn, congrats and fx for a sticky, intrauterine baby! :flower:

Bec~ Probably a bit early for an April one but it would be nice, I agree, at least there's this one and we're awesome! :) Yay for an excited OH!! 

Girlinyork~ Thanks again! I found them, just gotta wait on paypal funds..

Ladykara~ Just the standard bloat bump that always comes during the tww and stays during pregnancy for me.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I like April Raindrops!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Should have refreshed the page before posting :blush:

I like Spring Blossoms


----------



## baileybubs

Great suggestions ladies!!!

I love spring or April blossoms! Maybe we should pick one that starts with spring as I think April due dates are nearly up for any new upcoming BFPs and that way we can have May BFP'ers can join us too!

We need to take a vote on what people like.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ That's true, Spring is a better idea.. any more suggestions?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Tawn :wave: 

I like spring blossoms :)

There is a April thread I've posted on but I'm invisable on tht thread as no one ever replays to my posts so I won't be on it again. Xx

No bump here but proper pregnancy bloat lol..x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I will like any thats picked but i do like Blossoms even Raindrops will
sound good with spring at the front :D


----------



## baileybubs

Ah I've never seen the other april thread. Hmmmm I think spring blossoms seems like its quite popular! What do you ladies think?


----------



## girlinyork

Spring blossoms sounds nice :) I was literally about to suggest it


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so all in favour of spring blossoms say I and I shall change the name of the thread!


----------



## girlinyork

I


----------



## Tawn

Spring blossoms is cute!


----------



## CherylC3

Spring blossoms :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I :flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Okey dokey ladies, spring blossoms it is!


----------



## Leinzlove

:)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

baileybubs said:


> Okey dokey ladies, spring blossoms it is!

:happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind if I join. My EDD is April 4th, 2013. 
All the ladies here seem like so much fun!


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome srrhc!! Glad you could join us!! Everyone in here is lovely!!


----------



## girlinyork

Anyone here handy enough to make a Spring Blossoms graphic? :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

:wave: Srrhc


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good idea girlinyork
i wish i could :( hope someone can


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn is! No pressure Tawn lol! She designed the lucky thread one that we both have on our siggys.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: srrhc!!! Welcome and congrats!!! :)

Awesome job on the lucky thread graphic, Tawn! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv just been on nhs website and put my lmp in and cycle length 
and that says my due date would be 24th april so i think im going by
that as nhs seems best so im 3 weeks and 5 days


----------



## girlinyork

That's my DD too Beccy :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Becyboo! :happydance:

Tawn: I sure do love the graphic in my Signy! :)


----------



## CherylC3

As yawns amazing at stuff like tht. X


----------



## Tawn

Awww thanks ladies, that is really sweet! I felt very self conscious making that Lucky Thread siggy (didn't want you girls to think I was too cheesy!!!) but I'd love to make one for the SPRING BLOSSOMS if you all want me to! 

I will use it as a perfect excuse for a break during the work-day tomorrow!


----------



## Tawn

And PS: girlinyork and Beccyboo, that is my due date as well if I go by ovulation! My due date by LMP is April 20th, but I know from my OPKs etc that my O day was later and that due date would be April 24th!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Tawn please make a siggy pic for the spring blossoms!! Yay!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

:D
i think im sticking with 24th until i see a midwife and see what she says
should be right with my cycle length and lmp in ..

Tawn i also love the little graphic you did in you siggy ! can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## ladykara

Love the name spring blossoms !


I'm massive !! 5 weeks, and from past pregnancies I know this bloat will not go, it will just get bigger very quickly...and it hurts having to hold it in when my son or work mates are about..lol


https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/b4549233.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Mines pretty much the same lady kara (theres pics in my journal of my bloaty bump!) I think women at work have guessed with me coz of my bloat and how I'm not on my diet anymore. Plus I'm drinking decaf coffee whenever anyone makes a brew!

It's a lovely bump though lady kara!!!


----------



## srrhc

Awww I love the bump lady Kara! So cute! 

Bailey do you happen to know what page your bump pic is on in your journal. I missed it but would love to see it. 

And wow tawn you are talented. I wouldn't know where to start with a design for signatures!


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's page 2 or 3 srrhc, it's the first post on which ever page it is hun.


----------



## baileybubs

And isn't she awesome! Tawn you are very creative and fab lol!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Theres my bloat
looks small pic but it should enlarge clicking it


----------



## baileybubs

Wow we've all got these early bumps going!! Makes it hard to hide the fact we are pregnant lol!!


----------



## srrhc

Oh my becyboo what a cute lil bump! 

Bailey I found yours!!!! Soooo cute!


----------



## Becyboo__x

This is my 3rd (including mc) with ds i didn't even have anything til i
was like 20 weeks :dohh: .. 2nd i bloated majorily by 6 weeks and 
i had ms badly from finding out until 7 weeks .. and this one so far nothing
except bloating and a few twinges


----------



## baileybubs

Yours is such a cute little bump beccyboo! 

The bloat is definately a pregnancy theme for me as I was the same last time. Other symptoms so far include very sore :holly: exhaustion and peeing. As well as a severe case of preggo brain lol!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Peeing......
even saying that word i have to run to the loo :nope:
thats 1 thing im having atm but nothing else really ive started
to get tired alot but im thinking thats ds waking at 5:30am every
morning as hyper as anything!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that made me giggle beccy! I find that on days when I do more activity I feel more symptoms. I also seem to get more cramping and queasiness at night oddly, nothing major just slight. 

Aw bless your d's getting up that early Beccy!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm exhausted but I think waking up really early excited about being pregnant doesn't help. I also get nauseous when I'm hungry and I get up at night to wee


----------



## baileybubs

girlinyork said:


> I'm exhausted but I think waking up really early excited about being pregnant doesn't help. I also get nauseous when I'm hungry and I get up at night to wee

Me too with the nausea when hungry!! And peeing at night, oh my life!! I keep tripping over my dog in the dark!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Very cute bump pics ladies! :) 

Same here for peeing at night, adding to the insomnia I already have..


----------



## baileybubs

It's no wonder we are all so exhausted with all the peeing lol!!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies mind if I join? Just got my BFP on Aug.8. Am excited but nervous as you all know. Have had 2 losses in the last year one at 12 weeks in Nov and one at 6 weeks in June. Hoping I get to stay here for the next 8 months!!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm not complaining. I'm so stoked to be pregnant :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Of course you can join marathon girl!! Congratulations, and sorry for your losses! What's your edd?


----------



## baileybubs

girlinyork said:


> I'm not complaining. I'm so stoked to be pregnant :happydance:

Me neither! Bring it all on!! Anything for this baby to arrive happy and healthy in April!!


----------



## ladykara

Welcome marathongirl x

Great bumps Beckyboo and bailey ( found it) how good does it feel when you can let it all hang and waddle a bit..lol 

Anyone else watching the closing of the Olympics, I get a lump in my throat.. I'll be crying no doubt !! I cry at everything at the moment !! X


----------



## Pinkorblue11

baileybubs said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining. I'm so stoked to be pregnant :happydance:
> 
> Me neither! Bring it all on!! Anything for this baby to arrive happy and healthy in April!!Click to expand...

Exactly!!! :thumbup:

Hi Marathongirl, congrats on your bfp and welcome aboard! :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

I am lady kara and I find that elbow song emotional enough as it is!! Tears!!

Feeling very proud right now!!


----------



## girlinyork

ladykara said:


> Welcome marathongirl x
> 
> Great bumps Beckyboo and bailey ( found it) how good does it feel when you can let it all hang and waddle a bit..lol
> 
> Anyone else watching the closing of the Olympics, I get a lump in my throat.. I'll be crying no doubt !! I cry at everything at the moment !! X


OMG! I was listening to the score from Howl's Moving Castle earlier and I was moved to tears by it LOL


----------



## baileybubs

I have no idea what that is girlinyork but I am loving this happy crying I'm doing lol!! Its all very heart warming lol!!


----------



## girlinyork

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owddukdxFv4

This music


----------



## baileybubs

Won't let me play it, I'll type it into YouTube x


----------



## ladykara

I'll have to search for it also,Bound to make me cry too, if i see anyone cry I start, doesn't matter who or what they are crying at...and I feel stupid so I try to stop myself and just get a sore throat, songs, adverts, cute little puppies.... 

I tried to update my siggy for here to add my due in April and recent photos of jake and Paige , but it was far to emtional ...lol I hope I can man up soon !!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no!! It's Imagine sung by a load of children!!!! I am so crying!!!!

Oh and that music was haunting girlinyork!!


----------



## ladykara

Lol I was about to say that's just come on !!! Pass the tissues !!


----------



## girlinyork

It's the soundtrack to one of my favourite films ever. Soooo suggest you see it!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww lady kara just add them when you feel ready. I'm impatient me, as soon as I got my BFP I was adding a ticker lol!! I believe in PMA and that positive thinking is the way forward so I try (and I've been failing recently) to believe everything will be alright.

Ooh and bit of George now, strange song for the Olympic closing ceremony maybe?


----------



## baileybubs

Is it a disney film by any chance?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

ladykara said:


> I'll have to search for it also,Bound to make me cry too, if i see anyone cry I start, doesn't matter who or what they are crying at...and I feel stupid so I try to stop myself and just get a sore throat, songs, adverts, cute little puppies....
> 
> I tried to update my siggy for here to add my due in April and recent photos of jake and Paige , but it was far to emtional ...lol I hope I can man up soon !!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## srrhc

I love the positive attitude thinking!


----------



## girlinyork

Studio Ghibli. Like Japanese disney (english dubbed though - don't worry)


----------



## baileybubs

Don't get me wrong I have my bad days where i need to give my head a wobble, today and yesterday were two such days but it's my own fault for consulting doctor google for causes of mmc's and statistics!! Never consult doctor google ladies he only breeds fear and paranoia!!


----------



## baileybubs

girlinyork said:


> Studio Ghibli. Like Japanese disney (english dubbed though - don't worry)

Ooh sounds interesting!


----------



## girlinyork

If you really want to blub search youtube for Up: Love Story


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no no I couldn't watch that right now!!! I love that film and it makes me cry normally let alone when pregnant lol!! I love Up!!


----------



## girlinyork

I wish I had time for a disney day tomorrow


----------



## baileybubs

Me too. Gotta work a ten hour shift. In fact I'm sick of waiting up for oh now, he said he'd be home by 10.30 and he's not so I think I'm gonna go to bed.

Night all, hope you all sleep well!!


----------



## girlinyork

Good idea. Night night xx


----------



## srrhc

I still can't get use to the time differences:haha: It is only 5:35 pm here and very bright outside hahah! Have a good nights sleep!

I love the movie UP! Such a sweet sweet story.


----------



## ladykara

If he sings small bump that's it I'll cry for a week !!


----------



## ladykara

Night bailey xx


----------



## baileybubs

I thought that too lady kara!! Enjoy your evening srrhc!!

I've had enough of the ceremony now, off to bed!! Night everyone!!


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks for the welcome Ladies!! I can't do my ticker yet as I'm way too emotional and I don't know how to do it! Lol!! Anyways we will get there right! I love the PMA as well and strive to be like that as well. My edd is April 18 with the adjustment for length of cycle and I ov'd cd 10. If I just add my day of lmp it gives me a due date of April 21. Dh'd bday is April 22!! I'll go with the 18th for now.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sweet dreams, Bailey!


----------



## ladykara

My sons birthday is the 22nd of April too, he won't be happy to find out he is sharing his birthday month..l might keep that bit of info out when we tell him I'm pregnant lol x


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't go to sleep, I watched take that in the closing ceremony and watching Gary Barlow sing the words to that song after whats just happened to him and his wife really made me cry!! Buckets!! I am so sad for them!


----------



## Leinzlove

:hugs: DD's birthday is April 25... It's great fun having an April baby. :happydance:


----------



## Ttc1at34

wow! Can't believe how much longer this thread has gotten overnight! congrats to those of you who are new, and welcome!

Bailey, I think you should just go in and demand a scan. Tell them you had spotting, even if it's not true - spotting can be normal in early pg, but maybe it will get them moving on a scan! You deserve whatever comfort you can get right now--I bet it would make you feel a whole lot better to see little bean's hb :)

I am very down about my scan tomorrow- started crying in the car yesterday outside the grocery store, just felt doomed, I guess. I guess I just can't believe after what happened that things will go right this time! 

On top of it, nausea and fatigue are gone today, bbs not as sore, but my nose is going crazy! My mouth was so dry last night I had dreams I was choking on crackers because I couldn't swallow!

Don't know what it all means, but I am as prepared as I can be for whatever I will find out tomorrow. I have a tipped uterus, also, so I am scared they won't be able to find the HB and now I'm imagining all sorts of horrible scenarios in my head! 

Bailey, thanks for the tickers, they look great! Don't know if I'm ready to commit to a ticker yet, but hopefully after tomorrow? 

Just saw the closing ceremonies- very cool. Wondering, London must be a zoo right now?

Sweet dreams to all of you and your little beans ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

[email protected]: Everything will be great tomorrow. :hugs: This bean's gonna stick!


----------



## srrhc

[email protected] Don't worry! Today I only had a short spout of fatigue. My symptoms are here one min then gone then pop back. Everything will be great tomorrow. Keep telling yourself that! I know easier said than done. Hope you have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Leinzlove

Same for you exactly Srrhc... :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Ttc1at34 - the tipped uterus doesn't matter - they'll use the internal wand to scan you. I'm sure your belly bean is fine :)

Afm, woke up feeling SO pregnant this morning. It's awesome


----------



## Tawn

Wow you ladies were chatty last night! Love it! I however, passed out at 10pm as I was exhausted! 

Girlinyork, YAY for feeling super preggo this morning! Do you have your head wrapped around it yet or is it still surreal?

I took another IC this morning (I've decided to keep them all together with their dates etc to keep track of my progression) and it was definitely darker than yesterdays! :happydance: Still a faint positive, but since I am technically only 12DPO I will take it!

And I am looking forward to making our siggy later this afternoon, I appreciate the nice things everyone's said! I work as a graphic designer in advertising, so I kind of have an advantage with photoshop, illustrator, and art text programs on my laptop :winkwink:


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies you were very chatty last night

[email protected] your scan will go great Hun, thinking of u today. Cx

I watched it last night I thot he was going to sing small bump I swear it is the saddest song...x

Girlinyork yeah for feeling more pregnant Hun :happydance:

Hey Leinzlove how u doin Hun?xx
Tawn yeah for the darker tests ive kept all mines too lol... I've even kept the digis even tho the writing disappears lol...xx

Afm my bbs :holly: seem to be quite stingy sore through the night and when I wake up. Cx


----------



## ladykara

Tc1- I think the problem all of us will have is remembering our last scans were not a day of happiness which we would expect from having a scan. I think we all can re livethat moment. But out of all the times those sonographers have to tell bad news there are many many many more good visits and I am truly confident that your scan will be a happy one. X

Girlinyork- yay to feeling for pregnant... Always a good feeling even if it's not, if that makes sense, the one time your happy you feel like poop..lol x

Tawn- that must be a wicked job !!! I would have love to have got into something like that. I love playing around with photoshop although I do prefer paint shop pro for ease of use x

Bailey- as soon as I saw Gary there I also burst into tears, but what made me angry is the fact Robbie couldn't make it but Gary made the effort, and I highly doubt Robbie has a excuse bigger than what Gary could have used. Just glad the song small bump didn't get played, I'm not sure I could have handled that, but not really the right place to play it x

Can I ask a personal question about boob pain, I have had boob pain when my entire boobs hurt but this pregnancy it's just my nipple area, they feel burning feeling rather than sore if that makes sense.

I'm back at work, last shift before my 3 days off and couldn't come quicker, Paige kept me up all night and for some reason once I'm awake now I'm wide awake which never happens... X


----------



## ladykara

Girlinyork- just seen your post in the other group, no you would not be mad to order more, I just ordered 15 more from eBay, if peeing on a stick every day or every other day and seeing that line make me happy and more confident then what's the harm !!! I ran out on Saturday so went out and got the digi... £10 well spent I think ( although boots do two for £10 so feel a little cheated by tesco) I hope my cheapo tests are in today's post ! X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Your defiantly not mad if you are i am bonkers..
iv ordered like 30 strips, 2 digi's and 2 First response :rofl:
now thats nuts... :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Ladykara I think everyone's boob pain is different thru pregnancy it my boobs but my nipples feel ok...

You 2 are not mad everyone loves peeing on sticks lol..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Ttc1at34 - im thinking of you today hun, praying it all goes well. I think everything will be fine hun, it's hard to stay positive. And my symptoms also come and go hun. Got everything crossed for you. And thanks for the advice with the scan, I'm going to ask the midwife when i see her next week and lay it on thick about worry and not sleeping!!

Srrhc - good luck with your scan too. FX'd everything is fine and doing well!! Can't wait to hear how you all get on!! 

Leinzlove - good luck with the operation today, hope it's not too painful. 

Tawn - yay for our new siggy!! So excited to see it! You are a creative genius (no pressure lol). How are you feeling today? Any symptoms?

Cheryl - those :holly: are giving you some trouble aren't they!! When have you got your next appointment? Is your scan this week?

Ladykara - it was so sad wasnt it? And I wondered if robbie wasn't invited to sing coz he wasn't on that song? Of he was then he's a knob for not going when Gary did!! How are your symptoms today?

Girlinyork - yay for feeling pregnant that's awesome!! Hope it's not too bad for you!!

Pinkorblue - has it sunk in yet? Will you be seeing a consultant sometime soon? 

Cherry, Roma, ginny, everyone else who is a spring blossom, hope you are all well!! Keep us updated with the symptoms!!

Marathon girl I will try to get your ticker on the first page today before I go to work.

If I've missed anyone I'm truly sorry, there's so many of us now!!! But sticky :dust: :hug: and PMA to everyone!!'

AFM gotta work a 10 hour shift and I can't be bothered!! I got hip ache on Friday doing a 12 hour shift so today I'm gonna have to sit down more. So far I've told me boss and my fellow seniors but I'm thinking I might have to tell all the other girls so I dont end up overdoing it.


----------



## baileybubs

Argh Beccy boo!! I knew I'd missed someone I'm so sorry!! But now you get your own individual post! How are you feeling today? Did your ds get you up at 5.30 again?


----------



## CherylC3

It's this thurs for bloods and next we'd for my scan Hun...x u take it easy at work..x


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara I don't get burning nipples but as Cheryl said I think everyone's pain is different. Mine don't hurt to touch but they ache and when I lie down and their inevitably get in the way they feel more solid (if that makes sense) than squishy and they hurt!!

Everyone on here is a poas addict i think!! I did four Frers and a digi when I got my BFP. Although I've been good and not bought anymore!


----------



## baileybubs

What bloods are they taking again? Did you laugh in your doctors face when they confirmed the pregnancy lol!!!

And not long now Cheryl til the scan, how are you feeling?


----------



## CherylC3

Well I've not seen the dr yet lol it's to check the hcg levels are rising Hun... I'm ok just feel hungover and dead lazy don't want to do anything lol.... I'm just nervous about being pg. x


----------



## Tawn

Aww Cheryl, everything will be perfect this time, hun! Your hcg was spot on last week and it will be again! :hugs: Try not to be TOOO smug when you see that awful, snotty doctor! :winkwink:

Bailey, you go a mile a minute! Remember to take some time to relax too, you are pregnant girl!! :) My symptoms are the same as they were at the end of my TWW, slightly sore boobs and waves of nausea before & after eating. 

Ladykara, my nipples were super sore between conception and BFP, but now it has switched and my nipples are fine and boobs are sore! Like the others have said, just goes to show how it is soooo different for everyone! And thanks, I really do love my job (I kind of got into it by accident and then just stayed because my degrees and teaching experience from the US don't transfer here to the UK) but it is so nice to be able to work from home! Hopefully that means I can easily continue when bubba is born!

Ttc1at34, I know I am a newbie and all, but I gather from the other girls' posts that you have a scan today. I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and am sure it will all be just fine! :hugs:

Becyboo, now THAT is a good amount of tests! I am jealous! I had to sneak off when DH and I were in town the other day to get my 2 FRERs because he knows I already have 20 ICs and plenty of other brands in there, so he doesn't get why I want to buy MORE! Hahah the need is insatiable, isn't it!?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I felt well hungover this morning, feeling better now I've had a shower though. I can't be bothered doing anything either! Could just sit at home all day doing nothing at the moment! Hope the hcg levels are rising well then, but with the 3+ on the digi I'm sure they are!!


----------



## girlinyork

I don't think I'll ever wrap my head around being pregnant. Not even when I am holding my child lol. 
I've just had a delicious nap and feel better. But I feel completely different too if that makes sense :)


----------



## CherylC3

A I bet working from home is great Tawn..x

Yeh for 3+ xx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think I'm gonna wrap my head round it either girlinyork. I keep saying "if" when referring to having a baby and getting past 12 weeks. If I have a baby, if this pregnancy is successful, if I get past 12 weeks. Sucks that all the joy is taken from it.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm trying to stay positive and I'm saying when. If we lose this one we have to WTT until our wedding :/ x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh when you getting married! We were next sept but now we are postponing it. If (again with the if) the worst happens again I will bring it back forward and also be wtt.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Girlinyork this is it for u..x

This time is very different from last time I don't really hav cramps which I had all the time last time so I don't kno if this is gd or bad??? I'm now questioning everything :(


----------



## girlinyork

I'm getting married on August 16th 2013. I've decided not to postpone it though because I'm cheeky like that :)

Cheryl, maybe the lack of cramps are a good thing? x


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone and welcome to all the new ladies :)

so much to catch up on! 

I had my scan today and everything looked good. They found a heartbeat with a heartrate of 130bpm. I'm also measuring exactly according to my dates so I'm 6+5 :) Still so nervous about everything though!


----------



## girlinyork

Really good sign Ginny that you're measuring right :) I measured nearly a week under on the baby I lost


----------



## Tawn

Congrats on your scan ginny! Amazing news, glad the bubs is measuring right on track!

Ladies, I only had a few minutes free, it's a bit of a Manic Monday for me! But here is the siggy I managed to make up very quickly! Hope it is ok?! :flower:

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/SpringBlossoms2-1.jpg

(or without the https:// in front, so you can copy and paste rather than having to open a new window)

i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/SpringBlossoms2-1.jpg


----------



## girlinyork

Loved and linked already <3


----------



## ladykara

Bailey- 10 hour shift ouch !! After the Olympics I'm backs to 10 hours too, but it means more full days off so can't really complain. I am having waves of sickness but nothing I can't handle yet... I'm waiting for it to really hit me in a couple of weeks !! Did you tell everyone else at work ? X

Leinzlove- good luck with the op honey x

Srrhc- yay another scan photo to look forward to.. Good luck honey, I'm very jealous x

Ginny - congrats honey a good scan x

Girlinyork- I Was due to get married on June 21 2010 but we found out I was pregnant so we had a choice to postpone or bring forward, turned out the place we wanted was less than half price if we took march the 13th, it was stressful but organised it all in two months, saved us a fortune. Next year is going to be amazing for you x

Cheryl- I think I have always had cramps in most of my pregnancies, I am very careful when I get up because it feels very tight, I am always zoned in on my belly and every ache or slight pain I get worried...if I never knew I would not even notice it...as your uterus has been pregnant before it may not cause the ache and cramps some women get with their first pregnancy. my doctor said most women will feel some discomfort at some point because it's being stretched even by a little can have a effect. X


----------



## ladykara

Tawn it's brilliant !!! Thank you xxx


----------



## srrhc

Wow so much going on today I love it! Ginny congrats on the awesome scan. I pray mine is good as well. 

Love love love the spring blossom sig. I am going to add it once I get home. Getting ready to walk into the doc office now. Pray everything goes well. 

Hope everyone is having a great Monday


----------



## Tawn

Good luck srrhc! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!


----------



## cherrytomato

Seriously??! I don't check in for a couple of days and there's TWENTY PAGES to catch up on??! What did I miss?

I hope everyone's doing well. My symptoms have basically returned but not quite as strongly. Definitely still have the quease but it's not making me clamp my eyes shut and breath as deeply as I can.... Boobs still sore but nips not as sensitive. Abso-bloody-lutely knackered though. Keep almost dropping off at my desk. OH says I wander round like I'm sleep walking. The one time I could really do with some caffeine!! Anyone got any tips for staying awake?

We've still not told anyone but my in laws were down at the weekend and I reckon they guessed. OH wasn't terribly subtle in refilling everyone's wine glasses except mine without even offering - he thought it would be better if I didn't have to 'obviously' say no but I thought it made it look really suspicious! That and I could barely eat anything at the weekend - I seem to get full on half a plate of food at the mo...and only interested in potato and pasta. I'm really hoping all this is positive stuff....

Can I ask a question of all the UK-based girls - have you got appointments for your booking appointments/12-week scans yet? My GP decided that I should have mine at the hospital but when I called last week they said I shouldn't expect to hear from them re: appointments for another few weeks (by which time I'll be around 10 weeks...). Which is making me a bit nervous....


----------



## Becyboo__x

cherrytomato said:


> Seriously??! I don't check in for a couple of days and there's TWENTY PAGES to catch up on??! What did I miss?
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well. My symptoms have basically returned but not quite as strongly. Definitely still have the quease but it's not making me clamp my eyes shut and breath as deeply as I can.... Boobs still sore but nips not as sensitive. Abso-bloody-lutely knackered though. Keep almost dropping off at my desk. OH says I wander round like I'm sleep walking. The one time I could really do with some caffeine!! Anyone got any tips for staying awake?
> 
> We've still not told anyone but my in laws were down at the weekend and I reckon they guessed. OH wasn't terribly subtle in refilling everyone's wine glasses except mine without even offering - he thought it would be better if I didn't have to 'obviously' say no but I thought it made it look really suspicious! That and I could barely eat anything at the weekend - I seem to get full on half a plate of food at the mo...and only interested in potato and pasta. I'm really hoping all this is positive stuff....
> 
> Can I ask a question of all the UK-based girls - have you got appointments for your booking appointments/12-week scans yet? My GP decided that I should have mine at the hospital but when I called last week they said I shouldn't expect to hear from them re: appointments for another few weeks (by which time I'll be around 10 weeks...). Which is making me a bit nervous....

That is normal where i am..
after i take in a wee sample and wait for my results..
they ask how far along i am roughly and then i won't get
my first midwife appointment until 8-10 weeks im sure it might
be nearer 10 from what i remember anyway.. as the 12 week scan
was sorted on that day and i got a letter through to tell me 
the date and time, could be different each area i think how the
doctors do it where you are... But they usually would do an
early scan some places you have to ask and just obviously 
say your worried and want reasurance but like at mine they
have refused to let me have an early scan :nope:


----------



## ladykara

Normal here too, only way to get a earlier scan is to bleed or not know your dates. they say it's because before 12 weeks there is not a lot A scan is used for, I was told they leave everything so late because so many women MC and there isn't anything they can do and they don't have the money to put our minds at rest !! Which in a way I can understand but being that women who needs that reassuring its very hard to want to agree with their policy..

I might buy one of those scan machines, learn to use it and sell 5-10 min sessions, just long enough to give a quick scan for reassurance but at a cheap price so it's affordable !!

Cherry- must have been hard not to tell the inlaws, I told my parents but we were not going to tell my inlaws, but hubby went to see them yesterday while I was at work and he is a weak man !!!! X


----------



## cherrytomato

It wasn't really hard not to tell them, it was hard to hide it! I don't want them/us to have to go through telling them again that it's gone wrong, so I'd rather not tell them at all til much later. If I had my way we probably wouldn't tell anyone until I went into labour! We only told them about my last pregnancy because we'd found out that morning and were supposed to be helping them empty a house and we didn't know whether I should be lifting and shifting!

Ah well...I guess I should just be patient and wait another month or so for an appointment. I got my maternity exemption certificate in the post on Saturday (for US folks: it means we don't have to pay for prescriptions/dentist while we're pregnant/with a young child) - last time it arrived on the day of my mc so I feel like I'm one point up on last time :)


----------



## CherylC3

Ginny yeah for great scan Hun..x

Srr hope your goes well Hun...x

Ladykara I've got the odd ache twinge and backache but I did fall pg straight after my mc with no af so maybe im stiill stretched down there lol...cx

Tawn I love the siggy :)

Ladies I think u will only get early scans if u hav been bleeding or hav had more than one loss. Xx


----------



## srrhc

Hey ladies. I am not sure how to feel about my scan today. We only saw a sac and maybe the start of a yolk sac. Doc said it may be earlier than we thought or I could miscarry. The sac is also not as rough as the doc would have liked. I has blood work done and will have more done on Wednesday. I will know the results by Thursday and have another scan scheduled for next Monday. I pray everything is okay.


----------



## ladykara

Srrhc- I'm sorry your scan was not what you were hoping but as the doctor said you could just be a bit further behind than you thought... Fingers crossed honey all goes well, hugs x


----------



## girlinyork

Cherrytomato, I've been booked in for next week! My GP dated me six weeks by my LMP and wouldn't listen to me when I told him I'm not that far on.

srrhc, so sorry you didn't see what you hoped to see on the scan. Hopefully everything will turn out okay :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Srrhc, so sorry your scan was not all you hoped! Fx'd that you are just a bit earlier on than you though and everything else is perfect hun! :hugs:

AFM, I had a cry with DH today telling him how I can't attach to this pregnancy very well until I know it isn't ectopic. I had slight pains and pinching on my left side (ectopic side) today and though logically I know it would probably be too early to feel anything even if it was ectopic, it has me absolutely obsessed now that this is another tubal. 

My EPU won't let me self-refer for an early scan so I will have to see if I can conivnce my GP that it is necessary and then just wait for 2 weeks:dohh:... I am sure time will fly :haha:


----------



## marathongirl

Wow lots going on here!! Fx'd srrhc that all is well. I was on another thread where a woman didn't see anything at 6 weeks and bam it was there at 7 weeks! I love the siggy and will add it to mine as well! Nothing really to report other than the sore boobs and a little bit of heartburn. I have never really had a lot of nausea with my pregnancies so we will see?? Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## girlinyork

I went out to buy some wireless bras today for my poor, poor, sore boobies. So much comfier lol


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: Cherrytomato (that's great about your maternity exemption certificate! :) ) and Ginny! :) 

Bailey~ Kind of starting to sink in, but I use 'if' a lot too when referring to the baby. Just did my follow up blood work today and my OB appointment is on the 16th. Hopefully my hcg looks good.. Wow about your 10 hour shift! Is that your usual work shift? 

Srr~ Sorry your scan wasn't what you were hoping for, :hugs: I'm praying with you that it was just a bit too early for your rainbow and by next scan, your little one is right there to greet you. :hugs: 

Girlinyork~ Yay for positive thinking! :) FX for a sticky bean so you won't have to wtt. 

Tawn~ Nice!!! Love the graphic!! :D 

Cheryl~ :hugs: good luck with your scan next week! 

Hi to anyone I've missed, tons of positive thoughts your way! :)


----------



## girlinyork

I've become absolutely certain today that I'm carrying a pink flavoured one


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Glad you scored some comfy bras, Girlinyork. I need to do the same but most of my favorite stores don't have any good ones in my size. Looks like I'll have to head to Motherhood Maternity soon.


----------



## girlinyork

I suppose I'm lucky I've only gone up to a modest C cup. Although I can't see it staying that way


----------



## Becyboo__x

I hope my bb's don't grow :rofl: 
i already have DD bb's and thats managable
i was a C with ds but after having him i went to a D
now a DD i think any bigger won't look right on me :haha:

How come you think Pink Girlinyork?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies a unwired bra sounds perfect for my sore bbs :holly:

Tawn I kno u will be fine Hun we're having our rainbows lady. Xx

How come pink Hun?x


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies I'm due on the 23rd Of april (ish) all being well! Can I join your little group? :flower: I get a bit lost on that big April one!! :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies I'm due on the 23rd Of april (ish) all being well! Can I join your little group? :flower: I get a bit lost on that big April one!! :wacko:

:wave:

I went on it too and just got ignored no-one said hello
and i haven't been put on the front page as far as i know
i think its one of them over crowded groups if your not
in with the lingo your not noticed :dohh:

but you will be here for sure! :flower:
Congrats!!


----------



## srrhc

Congrats dano!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't know whats wrong with me but its not even that warm at this
time i walked to the shop which is like 5mins away from me and im sweating!
feel red hot :wacko: it happened earlier when i went to the doctors i was 
nearly keeling over i had to have a rest on the bench on the way :lol: :dohh:
if im like this now whats it going to be like when i have a bump!


----------



## ladykara

Hey dano, I know what you mean about that other group, I think it's the biggest group so far !! And can get ignored easily, I was so pleased to see your name in the other group... But don't think you saw my post directed to you..lol another ex mole gal, glad u made it here x

Beckyboo- you must have had a hot flush !! You will be your biggest in the winter, which has positives and negatives... I was heavily pregnant in the summer with Paige and had jake in April. I liked being able to wear maxi dresses in the summer and to be honest I didn't feel as hot and bothered as everyone said I would. X

Tawn - would a private scan be easier ? To rest your mind. X


----------



## ladykara

Ohhhh and my cheapy tests arrived today, I'm back to my daily peeing on a stick yay x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im thinking that too need to try not to give it anyway as i keep
coming to my families saying im really hot and they don't understand
why when there fine :rofl:

I was heavily pregnant with ds in winter :( its good because if it snows
which is likely then can stay in and relax but if you need to go out its
terrifying :( .. i fell over a few times on the ice as i had to go walk about
to help me go into labour and move me and baby abit :lol: but luckily i fell
right on my bum but its such a scary thought..


----------



## girlinyork

I just know she's a pink one :) same as I just knew I wad preggers before I tested x


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome dano I kno wot u mean I was invisable on tht one. Catch up tomoro ladies. Xxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Becyboo__x said:


> I hope my bb's don't grow :rofl:
> i already have DD bb's and thats managable
> i was a C with ds but after having him i went to a D
> now a DD i think any bigger won't look right on me :haha:

You and I have the same cup size, in my case though, any bigger than a DD and I'll have to hide from DH. :rofl: 

:hi: Dan-o Congrats and welcome to SB!! :D

Have fun poas, Ladykara! ;) 

Have a good night, Cheryl!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree :rofl:
But i have the problem already anyway of OH not leaving them alone :dohh:
its like hes never seen any before or hes in his favourite sweet shop :haha:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Men.. gotta love 'em :haha::haha:


----------



## marathongirl

So far I haven't had to but a new bra but the girls feel huge and full if you know what I mean? Yes dh is in heaven. I have definitely had those hot spells and especially at night. Some nights I am sooo hot. I think it's normal with all of the extra progesterone. BAck to work.


----------



## srrhc

I 100% understand that hot flashes! I am usually a cold natured person and I am getting hot very easy now!:haha:

My boobs havn't been too bad. They are tingley from time to time and my nipples are more sore than anything, but I have blue veins popping out like a road map!:haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Omg I have been sweltering today. Its ridiculous lol :)


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies!!

Took me ages to catch up there!! Hope you are all well!

Dano - welcome and congratulations!! I will add a ticker for you on the first page tomorrow hun!

Marathon girl - I will add your ticker tomorrow too, sorry I didn't get chance today!!

Tawn - love the siggy!! So sorry you felt sad and panicky today. I really hope your gp is nice and refers you. He should though really, just mention how you have actually had those twinges on that side too.

Cheryl - I think a wireless bra would be a great investment for you and your very sore :holly: !!! Still craving the creamy mushrooms lol?!

Lady kara - ooh well done planning a wedding in 2 months!! Hat off to you madamme!!

Ginny - yay for good scan!!! So happy for you!! 

Girlinyork - I was supposed to be getting married sept 13th next year. But with rubbish maternity pay I won't be able to afford the wedding :-( but I get my rainbow baby so I don't care!!

Pinkorblue - I wonder if it will ever sink in for us?? Sometimes I actually forget!!

Cherry - where have you been lol!!! I hope you are ok my dear, the group grew didn't it lol!! Glad the symptoms are back a bit though hun and hope your aren't worrying too much PMA!!

Ttc1at34 - how did it go?? Hope you are ok xxxxx

Srrhc - im hoping and praying that it's just too early to see your bubs properly. Keep the faith hun.


----------



## girlinyork

I can't believe I see the midwife a week tomorrow.


----------



## baileybubs

Beccy boo - hope you are coping well with being pregnant and your hyper ds lol!!

Cherry - forgot to say I bet it was hard hiding it! I'm no good at it so we have told parents. My mum would have killed me if I hadn't anyway!

I forget who asked but yeah I do shift work so some days I only do 5 hours and others I can do 12 but I do get 3 days off a week.

Also I am in the uk and I have my booking appointment next week (8 weeks) and when I have that I will be able to book my scan 4 weeks later. 

Oh and cherry I got my maternity exemption card in the post today!!


----------



## baileybubs

Leinzlove hope the op went well.

Romatomato and jerseybean, hope you both well!!

Hope I remembered everyone there!!


----------



## baileybubs

So do I girlinyork!!

And I too have been mega hot today, more than people I've been working with!!

But I still have cold feet!!

Does anyone else get flutters in their uterus area??


----------



## girlinyork

I have had a dull ache on and off and some tugging sensations but no flutters


----------



## girlinyork

Good night everyone. I am exhausted. Sleep well x


----------



## baileybubs

It's odd I don't remember these from last time! But I'm taking it all as a good sign! My ms seems to be more eq (evening queasiness lol). Feeling hungry and yet slightly queasy at the same time lol!!

I'm mega excited about my midwife appointment coz it means I can then book my scan!!


----------



## ladykara

I had a couple of flutters, I think it's just my uterus going " here we go again" lol x

When I went to see the doctor I went because I felt sick, I don't think she booked anything to see the midwife.. I will call tomorrow and see if she can do it without me visiting her again.


----------



## Ttc1at34

Hi ladies!

So much to catch up on again!

Srr: please do not fret, 6 weeks is too early for many preganancies to be seen on a scan. Especially an abdominal scan- I was worried about the same thing happening and I read stories right and left about nothing showing up on the 6-week scan. Also, do you know when you o'd, or do you just know your LMP? If you o'd late, it could make things even earlier than you thought.

Had my scan today too- I was ready to burst into tears before I even walked in the place. Fortunately they got us in quick, and a few minutes later I looked up and saw a little bean on the monitor! Not an empty sack like last time :) HB is 136, bean measures perfectly at 7 weeks 2 days! We got a little pic to take home and the whole way DH was so happy, he said it is the best birthday present ever :):)

Ginny, congrats :) I hope you are as relieved as I am. 

Bailey- you are indeed a hard worker. Be sure to take some time for yourself to relax- though I know it is easier said than done.

Welcome, Dan-O, 

Becy, I am in the opposite boat....hope my little b-cups grow to a nice big c and stay that way forever!


DH thinks pink, I think blue. Not sure if I really have a preference or not? 

Bbs still sore, but not as bad as last week....no nausea today, but not worried because I saw that little heart beating! Bad cold (or maybe it's just the rhinitis?), sneezing all day long. Going out for a nice dinner to top off DHs special day, then resting up for the workweek ahead. At least it will be a day shorter :)

Next checkup in four weeks, at the 11-week mark. Doc will listen on the doppler for the heartbeat. She said once I'm past that one I can breathe easy. For now....cautiously optimistic. That's a big step up from yesterday :)

Hugs to all of those I've missed, wish I could see all the posts in front of me while I type. Getting harder and harder to remember things as I get older (or can I blame that on the bean, too?)


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats TTC1 on your scan. What a relief and a huge milestone. I would be over the moon!! I will be going for more bloodwork this week and then hopefully a scan next week. Hoping we all get our rainbows!!


----------



## srrhc

Tha you [email protected] I did ovulate later so I went back and calculated by that. I would maybe be like 5 weeks and a few days but not quite 6 so I am praying that is why we only saw sac.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cherry: I'm sure they probably did guess. But, maybe not. There are really good excuses for hiding pg. Like I'm taking antibotics or new meds. Etc. For lack of appetite, Maybe I'm coming down with something. Tee-hee. As long as they don't see you for a long period of time. :)

Girlinyork: I wish they would've waited until you were 6 weeks for sure. Will you be having frequent scans? Maybe you are pink! I thought pink with DD, she was pink. I thought pg (Right 3 times out of 5), and this pg I thought blue and I'm pink. However, my sister still says I'm blue and my mother still says twins. I've had two ultrasounds. (9w2d & 14w4d). I love ultrasounds! My next one is Aug. 28 and I'm having a 4d, in November.

Srrhc: I know exactly what you mean about boobs being a road map. My are sorer if they are locked up in a bra. I'm sure baby is growing fine. :) Its common to see what you saw before 6 1/2ish weeks. I hope the time flies by so you can have the reassurance you need, hun.

Bailey: I hope you didn't work to hard today. :hugs:

Ladykara: I couldn't ever stop the POAS urge, either. :) Its so wonderful seeing all the BFP's and watching them get darker and darker.

Welcome Marathongirl and Dano! Congratulations!! :happydance:

Tawn: I love the signature! You are talented. :)

Cheryl: I'd like to know as Bailey asked... Are you still craving the creamy mushrooms? I craved bacon. :)

[email protected]: I'm so happy to hear your scan went great! It's a miracle seeing that heartbeating! :)

AFM: No surgery, long story... if you want to know story check out my journal. It's to depressing to try to type it all here. 

On positive note... we might have found our name... about 90% sure Zoela (Zo Ella). :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Leinz~ I'll take a look at your journal when I get back home but I couldn't just r&r, :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry you aren't getting surgery. 

Awww, Zoela is a very lovely name! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Pinkorblue: Thanks hun! I'm going to have the surgery... I'm not giving up. I just wish it all wasn't so confusing. I've been working on Dental for 8 months, and its been 5 weeks since my diagnosis. 

Thanks about the name! I really love it also! Zoela. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Leinz~ I'm so mad for you!!! :growlmad: To say that's beyond unprofessional is a HUGE understatement. Why not tell you how he doesn't want to perform the surgery beforehand? To add insult, he's the one who's late and has the nerve to accuse you of not taking care of your gums properly? :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you were treated like that, good for you not giving up and I hope you find an oral surgeon very soon.


----------



## ginny83

srrhc - sorry the scan wasn't what you'd hope it to be. Still hoping things will turn out OK

Ttc1at34 - so glad your scan went well!!

Leinzlove - lovely name :) Must be so exciting to be at that stage!

hello to everyone else, hope you're all well

AFM - I woke up to pink/beige brown discharge today. It's lasted all day so far but not gotten heavier. I'm really praying it doesn't mean anything, but even though we saw a heartbeat yesterday I feel so down and sad


----------



## CherylC3

Ttc1at34 yeh thts amazing Hun so happy for u. Xx

Leinzlove oh no il look at ur journal..x

Srr tht makes sense Hun at 5 wks I never had a yolk sack sat time im sure ur next scan will be ok. Cx

Ginny the discharge is probably from the scan Hun its normal to get tht after a internal. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Well ladies I was struggling to go yest for a change lol... I woke up at 2am with really bad cramps killing me went to the toilet and tried to go was in so much pain ended up going but still had cramping so I called nhs 24 and as soon as I spoke to the nurse they were gone and I felt really silly cos I thot I was miscarrying when I just needed a poop :blush: I'm a idiot was crying to hubby and everything..x

Yeah I'm loving creamy mushrooms :) had them the past 2 days..x


----------



## Tawn

Ginny, was it a vaginal/internal scan? Because those cause a tiny bit of spotting! Praying for you!!!!

Dano welcome and congrats on your bfp!!!

Leinzlove I'm sorry about your surgery. When I get a moment I will check up on your journal. :hugs:

Ladykara thanks for the advice about the private scan, I might go that route if my doctor refuses to refer me! 

To everyone else good morning!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Ginny, is this the first time it's happened?

leinz, I don't mind seeing the midwife early. I think she will be more likely to understand my concerns than my gp. There's a good reason I think pink but you ladies might think it is daft lol


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!!

Day off for me today yay!! And I'm dogsittinh for my parents so my bailey will have a playmate for a few days (baileys my dog btw lol). Got a driving lesson soon so I'll catch up quick lol!

Ttc1at34 - that is amazing news hun!!! I am so excited for you!!!! Is baby measuring spot on then?! Yay!! So glad it went alright for you!!

Tawn - yeah maybe private, I've seen some for £60 but you really should be able to get one from nhs. I think I'm the only one who won't be having an early scan! Coz you deffo will hun, they have to coz they don't want to risk your tube again. But I'm sure baby is snuggled in the right place this time!

Cheryl - Again Im so sorry you went through that last night! It's awful! Have you managed to "go" yet?

Ginny - yeah spotting is perfectly normal after a tv scan, and perfectly normal in early pregnancy. Just make sure if it gets heavier or bright red go to a&e hun. But still so glad your scan went well!!

Srrhc - how are you feeling today?

Cherry - hoes the symptoms? Coming back anymore? Have you told anyone else?

Beccy - have you managed to get a midwife appointment now then? 

Pinkorblue - how are you feeling today? Any signs of ms? I'm the same with the gender, I think blue oh thinks pink but that's probably just preference (I'll be happy with either though really!!)

Lady kara - Hope you are well, do you have any appointments or scans coming up?

Girlinyork - it won't be daft!! Come on tell us why you think pink!! I think blue for absolutely no reason!!

Anyone I've missed I'm really sorry!! Was in a rush typing this because I've got a driving lesson and I'm not even dressed yet!!

AFM the flutters have stopped and this morning I dont feel very pregnant but I'm not worrying. I seem to feel my symptoms more in the evening anyway.


----------



## girlinyork

Well, in June I was a bit desperate after my chemical. I asked two different psychics who said I'd get an August BFP from a baby girl.

Few days later I got a book about communicating with the spirits of the babies you're going to have. Normally, I wouldn't resort to things like that but I was feeling a bit desperate. It asks you to visualise the baby you're going to have which I did and I saw it as a baby girl. I didn't think much of it but I did this every now and then and then I got my period at the beginning of July which really upset me. Then, in lateish July I tried visualising the baby again and I saw her and she was smiling and doing this strange thing where she was reverting to a foetus and coming towards me and then going back into a baby and going away from me and repeating it. I assumed to be honest that I was imagining this because I was tired or had eaten too much cheese but I ended up getting my BFP. After OH and I had BD'd before conceiving I kept getting the image of a baby tucked up in a cradle jumping in my head.

I know all that sounds crazy and it may have been all in my imagination but it seems very coincidental and until the gender scan I believe I am team pink :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's not crazy or daft hun. I got a psychic reading after my mc which is weird coz I really dont believe in psychics!! Mine was wrong of course but maybe that's because I don't truly believe! If you have seen your little girl and you know that's what you are having then that's great hun!

I keep seeing a little girl at our wedding but I still think its a boy. I think I keep seeing a girl because I saw this gorgeous gold dress for a baby girl that I jokingly said could be for out daughter and that was a week before my BFP!


----------



## girlinyork

Then I would stick with a pink flavoured one :)


----------



## baileybubs

Either way as long as this baby sticks I don't care!! Still dreading my scan! Only 5 weeks to go!!


----------



## ginny83

I think it's fun to have a gender in mind - there's a 50% chance you're right ;)

My scan was abdominal one and I haven't dtd recently so I don't think the spotting is from either of those things. I just hope it goes away soon. 

girlinyork - yep, this is first time I've had spotting like this during pregnancy. My last pregnancy I had 1 day where the tiniest drop of brown blood at 9 weeks, had a scan and everything was fine. Then no more bleeding at all, went in for my 12 week scan to find out the baby had stopped growing a couple of days earlier.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv got to pick my results up tomorrow and then she will
give me a midwife appointment which won't be till next month
i don't think but its the next step!

My tests still are faint i think im just over reacting really but :shrug:
todays test looks the same as the last one i took :rofl: but what am i
expecting 2 dark lines :lol:


----------



## ladykara

Tc1- have a lovely day honey x

Leinz- omg what are those people on!! I really hope they sort it out soon, must be so frustrating !!! It's a great name, where did you see it ? X

Gunny- I didn't realise how common slight spotting was until I joined BnB, it's still very worrying when it happens x

Cheryl- I had some pain and it was exactly the same reason for it, but it's easy to be able to feel every ache and pain and automatically assume the worse x


Bailey- are you giving or taking the driving lesson ? No appointment till the 6th of sep..it sucks !! Lol. I kept seeing little girls in my dreams when I was pregnant with Paige. X

I am so please girlinyork posted about that because this is why I have said I will eat my placenta if it's a girl, because I'm that sure it's a boy.
When I was 16 I went to see a psychic, she said I would be married with a baby boy by the age of 21 to a man who would have travelled across the seas before we meet and would begin with the letter J. There would be a big gap before having a girl and then a boy to another man who would be my true love.

I was with a guy called Simon at time and didn't care about having kids and the fact I have had so many readings done over the years I just forgot about it. It wasn't until I met Jason and had my son before the age of 21 someone reminded me. But I was pregnant again and said well that's rubbish because I'm having another baby with Jason... Well I lost that baby, and we had broken up by the time jake was 5, I met grant but didn't want any more children. But yet again things changed and we started trying and planned a wedding.someone yet again reminded me and I said if this is a girl then there may be some truth but as I wanted a girl more than anything in world I couldn't see myself being that lucky. Well I was !!! I then got pregnant again end of last year but it felt like a girl, I said to grant I am suppose to be having a boy, I think some thing bad will happen...everyone thoughts I was nuts. Well it did go wrong. So that's why I am that sure this is a boy !! And everyone thinks I'm a crazy fool but we will see or I'll be eating my placenta..lol but I would be a little pleased that my future isn't set in stone 

X.


----------



## girlinyork

Aww our futures aren't set in stone. For example, I could have made the choice to be celibate and then there'd be no baby at all x


----------



## baileybubs

That's a good point girlinyork!! 

And I think that's great that your psychic prediction came true!!

Eurgh I'm annoyed at my oh. He's being really lazy and I genuinely thought that now I'm pregnant again after the mc that he wouldn't let me do anything but I guess I thought wrong :-(


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah, my OH is far more hands off this time round. Miscarrying really jades a pregnancy


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Girlinyork can I borrow him? My hubby is the same as ur oh bailey doesnt even believe I'm pg and everytime I spk of it he changes the subject and still won't clean :(


----------



## girlinyork

Cheryl, by hands off, I mean he's not getting involved. He's remained really distant :( He didn't believe I was pregnant after 4 or 5 positive tests until I did the digi and now he's acting like it's not even happening. It's really pissing me off


----------



## baileybubs

I think its more that I _*want*_ him to want to do everything, rather than actually do it. Does that make sense? That I would like to see his protective daddy side, that he wants to look after me and the baby but he'd rather play on his Xbox and on his words he "wanted a chilled out day" yesterday and he would clean today! Knowing full well that I would end up cleaning this morning coz today is my day off too. Am I being silly?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I get the feeling my oh is like that too.....he wasnt overly excited and barely mentions the pregnancy unless I do. Maybe it's their way of protecting themselves from getting hurt again if it goes wrong?


----------



## ladykara

someone told me men get bored and lose the excitment after the first pregnancy, grant was great but wasnt into the bump as much as i would have hoped, he would cook and sometimes clean but just wasnt excited as much as me, this time because of the MC he doesnt want to talk about the baby incase there is no baby. So feel kind of on my own. x


----------



## baileybubs

Love your new avatar lady kara!! 

Yeah maybe it's just really hard for men to connect to a baby after a mc. It's hard enough for us but at least we feel pregnant. I just wish he showed he cares a little bit, like maybe not letting me carry the hoover upstairs coz he was too lazy to do it yesterday!

Hes just gone and done it now but only coz I got upset and told him he's acting like he doesn't care. I don't want to have to get upset all the time with him though, so if he'd just be smart enough to do it without being nagged lol :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I read that wrong Girlinyork yeah bailey think it must be their way of dealing with it..Ladykara I feel the same way as you Hun. X


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey u should leave post its all over the house with notes on wt he shud do lol right enuf tht wud never work in my house..x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I might do that coz he's now claiming he "just forgot to do it alright" (said in a very Kevin the teenager Harry Enfield voice, I'm just waiting for him to go "god, it's so unfair, I hate you!!" lol)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol brilliant Kevin lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

I thought I might ask him if he's feeling worried etc about the Pregnancy and if he's trying to distance himself and I got a "no" and that's it! Why do I have to be marrying a guy who can't express his feelings......oh wait isn't that most men lol :rofl:


----------



## ladykara

Ha ha post it notes, what a wicked idea !! Grant seems to forget a lot or just chooses not to hear me. i have to ask him to do things which upsets me a bit, his only jobs are cooking on his days off 4 out of 8 days. and take the rubbish out, he fails at both.. arghhhh men !!! I may do some lists of things so he doesnt forget i had to do a Paige instruction manual when i went back to work for him, because he doesnt have a clue, 22 months on and he still doesnt get her changed most days, his excuse is they are having a PJ day !!!! sooooo lazy !!! 

Thanks bailey, Grant wanted me to put one of us up (as i normally have paige and jake in my sig) I need to dig out some nice ones first. thought it was nice to put a face to a name x


----------



## CherylC3

Lol no wot are men like I ask my hubby about it and he said the hardest thing about a mc is tht he just thinks we will try again but it's the end of the world for me wtf is tht all about???x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cheryl! It is the end of the world for us women, I think men find it hard because until we have a bump or see the baby on the screen moving they can't accept that it's real I think. I don't think they can connect at all and that causes so many arguments between pregnant ladies and their partners!! I bought my fella a book called the blokes guide to pregnancy but he never bloody reads it lol!!


----------



## ladykara

My husband has that book, and the other two books blokes guide they did, its brilliant and im about to chuck them out, but if anyone on here wants them for their men ill post it, rather someone will get use of them than throw them out, was going to take to charity shop but its more of a pain getting there


----------



## girlinyork

I ordered the booked guide to pregnancy. What other books are there?


----------



## JerseyBean

OMG LADIES! 

I haven't been on for a few days, and when I come back there are some 20+ pages extra! 

Welcome all the new ladies who are having spring blossoms too! 

At 6+2 today went to the doctors and saw the nurse who came back after I handed the pee test to herald said "you're VERY pregnant!, the test came up right away and it is a very strong line!" ....

I thought.... Okay, that's fine.. But how do you know I am definitely pregnant? May sound like I being nasty and sinister, but after two blighted ovums I find it annoying when the doctor says well you definitely pregnant... Definitely??? 

Sorry whine over, as I said I'm a Brit living in Denmark, so I can't see the doc until I'm 7+5 (supposed to be 8 weeks but I am on holiday back home in jersey for 2 weeks) so will have bloods etc then. Can't have an early scan without seeing the doctor first. Bummer... 

So I am really unsure what to do... Do I book a private scan somewhere before I go on holiday for two weeks to jersey on 26th August .. Or do I wait until I come back from holiday when I will be 10+2 and they will ultrasound me then? 

I dont know what to do, do I wait this time...or not? Xx


----------



## girlinyork

Id privately book the scan so you can get peace of mind for your holiday x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree. The only reason I'm not getting a private scan is because my angel passed at 11 weeks so I wouldn't really get much reassurance from an early scan (or so says my midwife).


----------



## ladykara

I agree, I would get a private scan, after the bleeding I had with Paige at the start I was 12 weeks when I went on my honeymoon so didnt have a scan booked till after I got back from the hospital but we paid for a private scan to be sure just before we left, best money I spent x

Girlinyork- blokes guide to pregnancy, babies and baby gadgets... X


----------



## girlinyork

Kara, I have the blokes guide to pregnancy but I'll gladly give you something towards those other two :flower:


----------



## Tawn

Ladies I know you are going to hate me for this but Hear me out. I have the opposite problem with my OH!!! He is über protective during this pregnancy because the mc made him realize how much he wants a baby with me.... Ok sounds great, and in some ways it is, but I wanted to dtd last night and HE told ME no bd until after we know it's out of "the danger zone" as he put it (meaning that we know it isn't ectopic) and if I say anything like "if the baby comes in April" or "if we miscarry again" he gets his feelings hurt and says that's not a nice way to talk about it!!! :doh: grass is always greener, eh?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn I've got a no sex rule just like ur hubby has lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol it's always the way isn't it, I know I would probably complain no matter what my oh does bless him!!
Your oh sounds like i do, although I am also saying "if we have the baby" and "if this pregnancy is successful" and so is my oh. Sad isn't it?

Anyone else needing naps in the afternoon? Think I'm gonna go have one now!


----------



## tk2

Hello Ladies, can I cautously join you. I just had a BFP for a few days now, with today being the darkest.. Thanks for the invite girlinyork:). AF was supposed to be due today or tomorrow, so it has to stay away..first BFP since our loss back in 2009 at 23 weeks. I am so ready and positive and hope this dream is a big Reality. OMG! Praying all is well. x


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations and welcome tk2!!

So sorry for your loss but so happy you can join us!! Are you still in shock lol!!


----------



## Tawn

So sorry for your loss tk2, but congrats on your BFP! So happy to have you join us!


----------



## girlinyork

Hello tk2 xx


----------



## ladykara

welcome and congrats TK2 xx

girlinyork- went to go and get them out of the black bag which is by front door and it smelt funny and wet, think next door neighbours cat had peed in it !!!! Those bloody things !!!! they are so annoying and only just the other day had a full blown up war on FB about it.. had to wash my hands in bleach.....x

Tawn- your husband sounds lovely, want to share ?? x

Does anyone know if that thing you get off of cats is from their poo or wee ?


----------



## ladykara

Here are my collection of sticks, starts the day i found out at 15 dpo all the way up to today (although i think im missing one due to running out lol) 



https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/AC3B28DC-41E0-45B7-8F00-58FB6AF0BD0A-14972-000016456F3E5BE2.jpg


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Better to be safe than sorry.. :hugs: 

Bailey~ Good luck with the driving lesson! :) I'm feeling pretty good, really hungry every 2 hours like clock work. MS usually comes in around week 6-7, do I should feel it by the end of the month. Same here with gender, I'll be very happy with either but still think I'm blue after 4 in a row. Like your DH, mine thinks pink too but he's been hoping for awhile. :) 

Ginny~ I hope the spotting stops for you soon. :hugs: 

Girlinyork~ Sorry about your OH, I hope comes around soon. :flower: 

JerseyBean~ Go for a private scan if you can arrange it, won't be much of a holiday if you're worried. :hugs: 

Tawn~ Aww, sounds like my DH, he wants me to think positive and stop saying 'if' all the time. I'm the one sticking to the no sex rule, even though DH mentioned it first, I tease him and tell him I knew he wouldn't last. :haha: 

TK2~ I'm so sorry, I had a second trimester loss also. :hugs: Congrats on your bfp and welcome to SB. :flower: 

LadyKara~ Awesome collection! :D 

Hi to anyone I may have missed!


----------



## Becyboo__x

ladykara said:


> Here are my collection of sticks, starts the day i found out at 15 dpo all the way up to today (although i think im missing one due to running out lol)
> 
> 
> 
> https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/AC3B28DC-41E0-45B7-8F00-58FB6AF0BD0A-14972-000016456F3E5BE2.jpg

Thank you for this!
im like 16dpo today i think.. and i was worried why my tests
were so faint still but seems normal! .. waiting for the day i get
2 strong dark lines


----------



## ladykara

Becyboo - i was spending hours looking through photos of other peoples tests because i have seen some which are less that 16dpo and they were darker, but from my HGC im doing good. as long as the line gets darker every 2-3 days then its fine.... 

I only did a cheap test because i was cleaning out the bottom shelf and found one, i didnt think i ovulated so didnt think that that one time we DTD would have worked anyway.. I saw that faint line and was a bit shocked, i kept looking at it in different lights, didnt tell hubby, hide it under my bed and text a photo to my best mate and asked her if she could see anything or if it was just the evap line. thats how faint it was. x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey tk2 welcome Hun..cx

Ladykara those lines are looking great did u hav to go back for more bloods???xx

Hey pinkorblue :wave: x


----------



## ladykara

no, they didnt ask to take any more bloods, i think they were more concerned they were rising to high , but they werent so guess they are leaving me. My doctor is great, very clever but also very scatty and tends to have to be nudged to remember to do things. She forgot to book me into MW and i cant ring doc while Jake is here, nor at work so i will ring her up once i had my scan. x


----------



## CherylC3

As ok I'm going for more on thurs. x


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara it's from their poo I think but as long as you have thoroughly washed your hands then you will be fine. 

Cheryl how are you feeling now? Hope no more pain!

Ive just been for a nap and just woke up feeling really queasy but i think it's coz I'm hungry.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Does anyone know when i could take another digi?
It says on the back that 1-2 is 3-4 weeks 2-3 is 4-5 weeks
and 3+ is 5 weeks 

so if im 4 weeks today would one show any day after today :shrug:
2-3 weeks :lol: might be an impossible question really i just don't want
to take one and it comes back 1-2 again :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

It all depends on your hcg levels Beccy, with my little angel i got 3+ with my first test at 16dpo!! I was amazed and I knew that I was 16dpo because I had 28 day cycles exactly at the time!

I would test anyway but dont worry if it's not saying any higher.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I got 3+ aswell this will sound very odd..but i was 9dpo
i got a fant on a normal test so my best friend nudged me to
take a digi in town and i did and i got 3+ :wacko: which is very very
weird.. 

im 16dpo now as far as i know and im getting faints so i guess i feel
abit insecure :shrug: .. I should get my digi's tomorrow so i think maybe
i should wait till friday to test with one.. i want the 3 answers :lol: for
pregression just hope i get them .. it will also keep me sane!


----------



## girlinyork

My non-pregnant friend did a test which said NOT PREGNANT 2-3


----------



## CherylC3

Feeling better bailey just dull aches which is normal not painful at all..x

I got 2-3 at 13dpo and 3+ at 20dpo. X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wow.. i guess every time and each person can be different then!
iv never got 1-2 aways 3+ so im thinking im really really early :wacko:
but i found out sooner with my last so im finding that rather odd and
confusing!


----------



## ladykara

I got. 2-3 at 16dpo and I did another a couple of days ago and it was 3+ it's bang on what I thought I was, didn't someone say if it says 3+ your hcg levels are over 2000 ? I did another digi two days before I got the 3+ and it said 2-3 still, wasn't happy lol x


----------



## girlinyork

Aww thanks for going through a uriney bag for me anyway Kara :) x

I just ordered two more digis. I really want to wee on a frer but Chris would think I am nuts


----------



## srrhc

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing good today. I am trying to get caught up on the reading but I am getting a headache again that I have has off and on. I will try to check in soon.


----------



## ladykara

srrhc - hope it goes soon honey, I dont cope well with headaches !!x

Did anyone else watch midwives ?


----------



## marathongirl

Good evening ladies. I'm feeling like I have gotten over one hurdle anyways. Still a lot to go I know. My hcg went from 441-2503 in 4 days! I'm hoping to get an early scan next week. Hope everyone is well. Sorry about the headache srrhc. Is anyone on here taking progesterone? My level dropped a little but is still within the norm. I will talk to doc about it tomorrow. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great news marathongil. Xx

Well I was woken again with they nasty cramps lasted for 10 mins then stopped... I googled severe cramping and a b &b thread came up with girls saying they had severe cramping went to there drs and got told take pain killers and deal with it it's normal so I'm hoping I've got nothing to worry about... Wed next wk can't come quick enough. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Sorry to those of you still waiting for your tickers I will do them today!! I usually come on here on my iPhone you see and I can't do the tickers from here so need my laptop to do them!

Marathon girl that's great news!! Doctors don't prescribe progesterone here in the uk as they don't check your levels, apparently they don't think it makes a difference, nice eh? So I can help you there I'm afraid!!

Srrhc - hope the headache is better hun. How are you feeling? Got everything crossed for you for Monday xxx

Cheryl does it only happen at night too?


----------



## girlinyork

Has anyone else had a crazy spike in libido? I wanted to hold off on sex til 12 weeks to be safe but these past few days....


----------



## baileybubs

How is everyone else today? I felt so sick last night and I'm really happy about it lol!! I didn't get ms at all last time not even queasiness so I'm glad to be having it now!!

Hope you don't work too hard today Cheryl, take it easy xx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Girlinyork I am so glad you said that! 

Yes me too, I am desperate to dtd, but it's actually DH who won't until after our first scan as he's worried he will knock things about or something! :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

No I haven't girlinyork. I've been so tired though it's been the last thing on my mind!! Plus I'm too afraid. But i do remember it happening last time I was pregnant.


----------



## girlinyork

Ah Tawn, I feel your pain. I might go hide out in a convent until I'm 12 weeks lol


----------



## baileybubs

Aww ladies I wish I wasn't as scared of dtd!! I don't know why I am really!! I was already a worry wart before I had the mc I'm ten times worse now lol!!


----------



## girlinyork

I know what you mean. Losing a baby strips joy from a subsequent pregnancy :(


----------



## ladykara

Marathongirl- no honey I don't, what's it for ? but so pleased your levels are going up...x

On the subject of DTD I only ever get high libido during ovulation, but I didn't feel it at all last month so presumed I didn't ovulate ( well I was certainly wrong about that) sex is the last thing on my mind at the mo but not from my husband, who I think is a little upset we never got to properly "try". I explained how I was worried about DTD and so he said he was happy to leave it but I felt bad so we were careful. But I would be happy to not do it for the rest of the pregnancy...lol.when I was pregnant with Paige he didn't want to do it at all near the end, he said he didn't feel right....and of course me being hormonal thought it was because he didn't find me attractive..!!! But after I was overdue I forced him !!! Every moment we could... 16 days overdue !!!!! I was willing to try anything at that point . X


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies just checking in with my 13dpo beta resulst which have finally come back.

hcg 197 Progesterone 190!!!

Very pleased with these.. 15dpo ones to follow as soon as I have them back. Roll on scan time!!!


----------



## dan-o

I am off the idea of BDing at the moment too, I'm also a little scared of upsetting things while I'm still at the implanating stage!


----------



## dan-o

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Sorry to those of you still waiting for your tickers I will do them today!! I usually come on here on my iPhone you see and I can't do the tickers from here so need my laptop to do them!

No rush for mine hun, take your time!! I usually post off my iphone too, now im getting quicker at typing on it lol!
Hope you're well xx


----------



## girlinyork

Your ticker on the front page is a day ahead of mine lol


----------



## baileybubs

Oh oops sorry girlinyork lol!! I think it's coz you may not have said your actual due date and I miscalculated lol!!

Dano I will deffo get round to doing it lol!! I've finally started feeling sick today. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Went to the doctors to get my results today and it obviously
said Positive :lol: but i got my booking in appointment for 31st
August.. the woman dated me more then i thought .. i gave her a 
few bits of info and she got the midwife down and she told me i was
5 weeks and 4 days around about :shrug: so i will take her word until
my scan obviously as she probs knows better then me :dohh:

so i have 2 weeks on friday to wait :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

girlinyork said:


> Your ticker on the front page is a day ahead of mine lol

My edd is the 23rd April for now, but I'm sure this will be changed after each scan lol!! 
What's your edd?


----------



## girlinyork

24th April.

I feel sick and crampy. Resting in my bed.


----------



## baileybubs

Okey dokey ladies, girlinyork I've changed yours, and tk2 marathon girl and dan-I I've added all your tickers xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Not sure if you saw my post..
but im 5 weeks 1 day now if you change mine?
xx


----------



## ladykara

Girlinyork- sorry to hear that honey, hope you get well soon x

I keep thinking I'm getting cramps, I don't know if it's just in my head or it's just the normal crampy feeling u get when your pregnant. 

Can anyone here relate, you know when ur waiting for the gasman, or a delivery... Or if your waiting to go out but you got ready really early, that feeling of waiting for something... Well that's what I'm like throughout my entire pregnancy and it's started already. I thought having Paige would help me, but it hasn't.... I'm just lazy and feel bored but not sure what else I would be doing if I wasn't pregnant.. It's really hard to explain.... Lol .... I think I'm losing the plot slowly !! : ) x


----------



## girlinyork

Lmao I know exactly what you mean! Felt just the same x


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi all,

Hope everyone's doing ok. I had my first proper meltdown today :(

I woke up this morning and hurt all over - I get that every so often, no idea why and never bothered going to the doc about it cos it generally passes within a day and because there's no outward sign I always assume I'll get a 'these things just sometimes happen' type response. It feels like I'm bruised all over, mainly over my torso and the top of my neck. For some reason I always think of it as a kind of allergic reaction to something, but I've never been able to work out what. Anyway, the last time it happened was - you guessed it - a few days before my mc. I remember thinking it was my body reacting to the 'foreign body' inside. Of course I didn't expect it to totally reject it...

So I got to work and it wasn't getting any better, and I'd stewed my entire commute. I managed 5 mins at my desk before I said I wasn't feeling well and was going home. I called oh outside the office and burst into tears. He instantly thought I had started bleeding, and I was trying so hard to control my blubbing that it took me a couple of mins before I could actually tell him that I wasn't. I got home, cried more and took myself to bed. Slept until midday.

It's not hurting so much now, but I'm getting occasional pains and twinges inside now. And just sad. I guess I'd really thought everything would be ok this time and now I'm totally freaked out. I know it could be nothing and everything could be fine, but I'm an emotional mess at the moment and this just sent me over the edge :(

Ok...I'm done. Sorry for the download...xx


----------



## girlinyork

cherrytomato, I get that but a lot more often. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia eventually x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cherrytomato~ :hugs:

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well today! :) 

Does anyone here have heartburn already?


----------



## cherrytomato

girlinyork said:


> cherrytomato, I get that but a lot more often. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia eventually x

Girlinyork - Really?? How did they test, if you don't mind me asking? I always thought it was so fleeting it'd never show up. Does it have any effect on pregnancy do you know? Thanks xx


----------



## girlinyork

It's a diagnosis of exclusion, although they can test it through the tender points. It's completely neurological and won't affect a pregnancy at all.

Try putting moderate pressure on these points. If it's unreasonably painful have a chat with your doctor.

https://www.home-health-care-physical-therapy.com/image-files/fibromyalgia_tender_points_chart-2-359x334.png


----------



## cherrytomato

girlinyork said:


> It's a diagnosis of exclusion, although they can test it through the tender points. It's completely neurological and won't affect a pregnancy at all.
> 
> Try putting moderate pressure on these points. If it's unreasonably painful have a chat with your doctor.

Thanks Girlinyork - it is more sore than it should be at a few of those points, but it's never lasted more than a day and doesn't happen very often which is why I've never been to the doc about it...sigh, maybe I should...


----------



## girlinyork

Have a word. Some sufferers suffer constantly and some only periodically. Better safe than sorry so get yourself looked at :hug:


----------



## ladykara

Cherry- I am so sorry honey, what a crap day you had : ( but as Girlinyork said go and speak to your doctor, it looks like you were meant to be in this group with finding out what it is with Girlinyork's help x

Pinkorblue- no heart burn but I got it bad with Paige.... But only from 3rd tri, I could drink the liquid but had bottles of tums which helped. X


----------



## srrhc

Sorry I forgot who asked but I take progrsteone. I was never tested to see if mine was low or anything but my doctor wanted to go ahead and put me on when I got my positive pregnancy test. 

Sorry for those of you havin a rough day. Now that I am back in school working I am having a hard time keeping up on bnb but I am going to try my best to stay up to date with everyone!


----------



## srrhc

Oh yeah my headaches have been much much better today. Super fatigued though of course and had waves of nausea throughout the day but nothing terrible.


----------



## tk2

Hello ladies, haven't been around today plus am on my phone which and it plays up sometimes.. Cherrytomato I'm sorry you're not feeling well, hope you feel better soon xx Oh I would love a ticker, don't know how to do it yet so thanks for putting so up for us xx I'm not sure yet how to count my EDD, since I have longer cycles,. but if I go with around when I ovulated it is 22 April, and if I go with LMP would be 15 April, so not sure.. at the moment just glad there is bean growing :), think he dr might go with LMP.. today I didn't POAS, only got one left plus waiting for the digi I ordered.. AF was due today, so, so far so good! I know what you mean about a previous loss making it a bit hard to enjoy the present one.. I'm trying to be positive but can't help it sometimes. Oh, don't have much happening, just EWCM which is unusual for me and once in a while I get cramps and lower backache.. Here to all of us!xxx


----------



## marathongirl

I definitely have a bit of heartburn. I've noticed it over the last few days. A little queasiness but nothing close to full on nausea. Of course the girls are getting progressively more sore so I take these as all good signs. I think when PAL we view any symptom as a good sign. Hope everyone is having a great day.

Cheryl- I hope that you don't get too stressed about your cramps. 
As far as DTD I always want to do it but am a little scared as well. WE have done it once carefully. I think once I have a scan I will feel more comfortable if all is good.


----------



## marathongirl

srrhc said:


> Sorry I forgot who asked but I take progrsteone. I was never tested to see if mine was low or anything but my doctor wanted to go ahead and put me on when I got my positive pregnancy test.
> 
> Sorry for those of you havin a rough day. Now that I am back in school working I am having a hard time keeping up on bnb but I am going to try my best to stay up to date with everyone!

It was me asking about the progesterone. My levels weren't low but they dropped a bit which freaked me out so my doctor said I could take it if it would make me feel better. I see lots of women who have had mc's and then go on to have healthy babies after taking the progesterone. Do you mind if I ask your doseage?
I'm glad your headaches are better:flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Cherry I'm so sorry you had a bad day! That must have been awful hun, are you feeling any better now? Its really awful that mc has done this to all of us, I remember in my first pregnancy I used to get bad cramps. I didn't think anything of them coz they were perfectly normal cramps that I expected in pregnancy but whenever I get them now I have a mini freak out because i think I might miscarry. I think maybe girlinyork is right and you should have a chat with your doctor about the pain and what it might be.

Tk2 - doctors will generally go with LMP. I think mainly because they don't trust us to have calculated ovulation correctly lol!! But also because you could have implanted anytime between 6 and 12 dpo anyway so there's always a margin of error with EDD's anyway. If that makes sense. If I go by when I think I O'd I'm nearly a week behind what my edd is if I go by LMP. It's a good thing for me actually because it means if I did get O right I will be getting my scan at 11 weeks really not 12, if my doctor went by my O date I'd have to wait another week for my scan! 

How's everyone else feeling today? It's been pretty quiet on here!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my word I forget what I've read 3 seconds after I've read it!!

Was meant to say srrhc I'm glad the headaches are better hun.

Touch wood so far no heartburn, but like you said marathon girl, any symptoms are good when you are PAL!!

I had my first real day of ms today! Had to force myself to eat lunch and then felt worse!! It felt like I had eaten too much or something hadn't settled on my stomach properly but that was before I'd even eaten!! By 9pm though the sickness had completely gone and I was starving! I'm still hungry now!

Anyway ladies I'm off to bed! Hope you all sleep well, especially you Cheryl, I hope no more scary cramps at night for you xxxx


----------



## srrhc

marathongirl said:


> srrhc said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot who asked but I take progrsteone. I was never tested to see if mine was low or anything but my doctor wanted to go ahead and put me on when I got my positive pregnancy test.
> 
> Sorry for those of you havin a rough day. Now that I am back in school working I am having a hard time keeping up on bnb but I am going to try my best to stay up to date with everyone!
> 
> It was me asking about the progesterone. My levels weren't low but they dropped a bit which freaked me out so my doctor said I could take it if it would make me feel better. I see lots of women who have had mc's and then go on to have healthy babies after taking the progesterone. Do you mind if I ask your doseage?
> I'm glad your headaches are better:flower:Click to expand...

Oh no problem! I take crinone 8%. I know many ladies who are on it to and had heathy babies. I also have had no side effects with it so yay!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ladykara~ I wish tums worked for me but it doesn't do very much, I'm not sure what else is safe to take, good thing my OB appointment is tomorrow. Glad they helped you! :) 

Srr~ Happy to hear your headaches are getting better. 

Marathon~ I hope the heartburn eases for you, this is the first time I've gotten it this soon usually it's much later on. I wonder if it's just a coincidence? Same here on the girls front, I've got burning and tingling going on. Happy to be going through this though ;) 

Cheryl~ :hugs: I hope the doctor can give you some answers and ease your concern. Thinking of you and sending anti-cramping vibes. :hugs:

Bailey~ How did the driving lesson go? MS can be a stinker like that, I hope the ms stage goes by quickly for you.


----------



## marathongirl

Pink or Blue good luck for your appointment tomorrow!!
I would be happy to have some ms!! I know it sounds weird but bring on the symptoms!!!


----------



## CherylC3

No scary crampe thru the night but 4 toilet trips :( no more drinks before bed.

Thanks they just come and go I've googled it and spoke to the lady at EPU and looks like its all normal unless u bleed with the cramps so I'm not even going to worry now. Gt more hcg bloods to get done today. X

Hope all u ladies are well. X


----------



## girlinyork

My boobs aren't as sore this morning. Trying to stay calm but this is how the mmc started


----------



## dan-o

Mine used to go up and down with my sucessful pregnancy, I bet they will start hurting again in the morning!


----------



## dan-o

Got my betas back, 13dpo-197 15dpo-411... with a doubling time of 37.7 hours!! 
Woohoo, it's sticking!!! :yipee:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Girlinyork don't worry symtoms come and go Hun...x 

Dano ht is great missy I've got bloods today it won't get results till mon or tues. x


----------



## dan-o

Oooh good luck cheryl!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Could you change my ticker on the front baileybubs?


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Dan-o, that is amazing news! :happydance:!

Sorry for the ladies who are uncomfortable with heartburn! :hugs: I have yet to experience that myself hopefully it means lots of hormones and a sticky bean!

Becyboo, I think bailey is at work today. I haven't seen her online yet this morning! But congrats on being pushed forward! Not long until the 31st, you must be so excited!

Hi everyone else!

AFM, I had an awful miscarriage nightmare last night that has me a little bit spooked. I am meeting my new doctor for the first time today at 4:30, so hoping not only for the scan but that I could get some betas done to put my mind at ease (a bit!) until we can rule out tubal/ectopic. 

For all you ladies that have managed to get bloodwork done early on, how did you convince your GP? Just fishing for ideas! ;)


----------



## girlinyork

I had a bad dream last night that I kept dropping my baby on her head D:


----------



## tk2

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> Tk2 - doctors will generally go with LMP. I think mainly because they don't trust us to have calculated ovulation correctly lol!! But also because you could have implanted anytime between 6 and 12 dpo anyway so there's always a margin of error with EDD's anyway. If that makes sense. If I go by when I think I O'd I'm nearly a week behind what my edd is if I go by LMP. It's a good thing for me actually because it means if I did get O right I will be getting my scan at 11 weeks really not 12, if my doctor went by my O date I'd have to wait another week for my scan!

Thanks Baileybubs, you are right, they probably wouldn't trust us, anyway it's week's difference. So in that case I am 5 weeks and 3 days:winkwink: yay! Gonna get a siggy too.. It's cool that you get to have a scan at 11 weeks. !! x


----------



## tk2

Hi Ladies

Sorry I just answered Baileybubs on quote while reading through the pages.. 

Girlinyork, mu boobs go on and off too and I worry when they don't hurt, but I believe it's OK, lets take it easy:thumbup:

Dan- O congratulations on your results!:happydance: I did another test this morning and it's the darkest ever! It's my last test, have to wait for my digis to arrive just so I can see the word on a test:blush:

Good luck with your bloods Cherly!:thumbup:

Sorry about the nightmares ladies:hugs:

Oh Baileybubs, could please move my dates up on my ticker please?..:happydance:

May you all have a good day:flower:


----------



## girlinyork

My docs have dated me so far ahead thanks to irregular cycles I'm getting scanned at 8 weeks :)


----------



## tk2

Wow girlinyork that's good news! I have long cycles.. I still have to call my dr..


----------



## ladykara

Tawn- I only had mine done because my last was a mole and I had early sickness.. Otherwise they wouldn't have bothered even tho my last was a mole I had to have sickness for them to worry.. !! It's stupid !! X

Girlinyork- I had all the symptoms at 5 weeks within a few days all gone.... But sore boobs came back today. So they can come and go... But we will still worry, because I did too. And yay on a scan, do you have a date ? X

Dano- that's great news honey x

I woke up with boobs that hurt so much I want to stick them in ice !!!!!!!! No sickness yet but as I was worried about lack of symptoms which disappeared I'm glad to have sore boobs again.


----------



## girlinyork

Seeing the midwife next week and she'll book me in :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Girlinyork..

Does it make a difference with irregular cycles?
i never had a problem with them before but this year my cycles
changed and i barely had any bleeding and that continued until
my last period .. im not sure if i need to mention that to my midwife
or not when i see her :shrug:


----------



## girlinyork

It only makes a difference for dating before a scan. Shouldn't affect the pregnancy although you could always ask your midwife for peace of mind x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im not seeing her until 2 weeks tomorrow :lol:
so i will be like 7-8 weeks by then anyway so i think it will
be abit late if they want to do anything about it to check
unless they might do something for a few weeks time 
I never had this with any others as my periods were normal and
regular but not had one properly for ages :shrug:


----------



## girlinyork

Maybe having your son changed them?? I've found as I've aged my cycles have changed x


----------



## Becyboo__x

They were the same after ds no change.. i had 5 day normal periods
and same afte mc too.. so thats what confused me it just random started
this year x


----------



## girlinyork

I wouldn't worry on it :) it didn't stop you getting preggers. The only thing it effects is your dating but doctors know people don't have 28 day cycles where they ovulate on day 14 so they estimate your due date assuming a 28 day cycle but they do the dating scan to confirm it x


----------



## ladykara

Quite in here tonight, hope everyone is well. Back to work tomorrow, back to holding my belly in and undoing the top button lol !!xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm all emotional. I actually felt sorry for Ian Beale on Eastenders and I can't stand Ian Beale


----------



## ladykara

Lmao !! Oh honey....I cried at the sky advert with all the football supporters watching the game... Every goal is important or something like that !! I'm losing it !! Lol x


----------



## girlinyork

I called my mum in tears for no real reason. She chuckled lol


----------



## ladykara

Lol, bless you, I know that feeling... And so does your mum by the sounds of it x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Grrr, stupid mobile device ate all my personals :dohh:

Looks like my dates will have to be set back but I'm not sure by how much yet, my OB said I should be close to 5 weeks but says he could barely make out a sac but does think its there. I go back tomorrow for the results, there's still a concern about an ectopic pregnancy. He seemed okay with hcg numbers though, 165 on Aug 10th and 632 on Aug 13th. Did another hcg check today so hopefully numbers are still climbing. 

Hope all you ladies are doing okay! :flower:


----------



## Ttc1at34

Hi ladies,

Hard to keep up with everything, this group has grown so much! 

Cherry, so sorry you were feeling bad--just don't be too quick to assume it has anything to do with your little bean. I think we are all likely to be a bit paranoid; in fact:

the day after my scan (where I saw a heartbeat at 135 bpm), my symptoms disappeared AND like Ginny, I had some faint brown spotting. I spent the next two days convinced I had lost the LO...anyway, woke up this morning again to aching bbs and nausea, and I guess I am right back on track.

Ginny, I did a lot of reading and there are so many women with babies that had spotting (or even all-out bleeding) during pg. I read in a few places that the number is 30%, over half of which can't be accounted for by BD or internal scan. Anyway, I don't think it's something to be concerned about.

UGH- how to make all the worrying stop???

Bailey, my dog's name is Bailey as well! she is a tricolor basenji...my sweetheart :)

Next checkup in four weeks- have to keep the paranoia at bay for just that long! 

hugs, all!


----------



## srrhc

Oh man I agree [email protected] I am having a hard time keeping up with everyone too but it seems like we has some good things happen today. 

Boob pain comes and goes for me too girlinyork. Today mine has immensely increase! So sore and all over. I think it could be because I am working so much harder. My body is so sore today. I need to take it easy tomorrow haha. 

So my doc was in surgery all day and couldn't sign off on my bloods from Wednesday so I will have wait till tomorrow to see if they are doubling. I did get the nurse to tell me my results from Monday. They were 2672 and that was about 28 dpo so I am not 100% sure if that is a good number or not but from research online is seems with a range but that only doesn't matter I know. Seeing what they did on Wednesday will tell more. So ladies if you don't mind keeping me in your prayers one more night I would greatly appreciate it. 

Hope you all have a great night!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Srrhc, fx for you....but I am sure no need since everything will be just perfect!


----------



## CherylC3

Srr I'm praying for u Hun...x

Well another broken sleep for me with bloody constipation... It's so painfully and I just can't go :( and this morning m feeling so sick and working 8 till half 7 :( wish me Luck il get thru my day without being sick. X


----------



## girlinyork

CherylC3 said:


> Srr I'm praying for u Hun...x
> 
> Well another broken sleep for me with bloody constipation... It's so painfully and I just can't go :( and this morning m feeling so sick and working 8 till half 7 :( wish me Luck il get thru my day without being sick. X

Ask your doctor for some fybogel. Its completely safe in pregnancy and world a treat.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Hun il try tht then. Xx


----------



## cherrytomato

Morning all,

Thanks for being so suppportive while I had my meltdown...think my hormones must've been off the scale....

All you ladies with sore boobs, I know this is prob a daft thing to say but have you got any bigger bras..? I'm usually a B cup but have a few C cuo bras lying around from when i used to be a bit bigger. The ladies would absolutely kill every time I took my bra off so I've switched to the C cups and it's really helped...

All you ladies who work long shifts - I have no idea how you're surviving. I'm wiped out all the time! I work normal 9-5, get home, pass out for an hour or two, got to bed by 10 and can only just drag myself from bed in the morning. Think my boss suspects (she's one of two people at work who knows about the mc) - she instructed me to work from home today...so I'm in bed with my laptop :)

Oh and another small milestone for me today - it's cd60. The day it all went wrong last time. And I actually o'd a couple of days earlier this time so hopefully my bean has passed the stage when I mc'd last time. One point to me, zero to evil mc gremlins. :thumbup:

I hope you're all doing well and the nausea, sore boobs, aches and pains aren't too bad today, and all test results and doc appointments are good!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I have definitely gotten bigger but I'm like an annoying b and a half so I'm mostly in sports bras.

7+4 was when my angel died but I found out at 8 weeks. Before 8 weeks is the biggest danger zone so yay for progressing well :)


----------



## Tawn

Congrats on your milestone cherry!!!

Cheryl I hope you make it through today, so glad you are easing up next week!!

I have a question for you ladies! Is anyone experiencing cramps as a symptom? I have been getting them on and off yesterday and today (light to medium intensity) as well as suddenly feeling "full" in my uterus today. Of course Dr Google has me convinced of the worst so I thought I'd compare symptoms with you girls and hope its normal


----------



## girlinyork

Yep I get tight feelings and cramps and I've been assured it's normal x


----------



## cherrytomato

I think when I was somewhere around 5 weeks I was getting crampy feelings...a bit like AF was on the way?


----------



## dan-o

girlinyork said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Srr I'm praying for u Hun...x
> 
> Well another broken sleep for me with bloody constipation... It's so painfully and I just can't go :( and this morning m feeling so sick and working 8 till half 7 :( wish me Luck il get thru my day without being sick. X
> 
> Ask your doctor for some fybogel. Its completely safe in pregnancy and world a treat.Click to expand...

Or prune juice! I used it in my successful pregnancy, worked well!


----------



## dan-o

Pinkorblue - Fingers crossed your level are still doubling nicely, sounds like a good rise and they won't see much this early anyway!

Cherry congrats on passing your first milestone, that's great news!

Srrh those numbers sound fine hun, the normal range is so big!

Tawn, cramps are super normal hun, i take it as a good sign that things are growing and stretching!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!!

Day off today so I can catch up!

Tawn - yeah I had cramps that were like AF coming a week or two ago, I still get dull achey cramps like like AF cramps now. It's perfectly normal and not to worry hun. Whenever you get them jus think of all the stretching your uterus is doing to accommodate baby and it should ease your worry.

Cheryl - yeah I forgot about fybogel! It's good stuff but not very tasty. Hope your day goes quickly!! Yay for your last long day!

Pinkorblue - FX'd it was all just too early to see anything hun. Praying it's all ok for you and your miracle baby!

Beccy - i wouldn't worry about irregular cycles. Mine got way longer after mc and I have also always had short AF (3 days) and its not affected me being able to get pregnant or the lining of my womb etc. At my last follow up scan apparently my lining was looking perfect and yet I still only bled for 2 and a half days for my next AF after that scan. 

Cherry - I dont know how I cope with the long shifts either! I'm so tired all the time!! I've got a 12 hour shift again tomorrow and again on Monday! All I do is make sure I sleep whenever I can when I'm tired. Today I'm off so I'll probably have a nap later and go to bed early too. How are you feeling now? Are you feeling more positive now you've passed cd60? 

All you other lovely ladies I hope you are all well!

Who wants me to change their tickers and whats your new EDD's? I will change them today (promise!!) coz I'm off all day. 

AFM - the ms seems to have been here for a day and then gone again lol! I've got to keep reminding myself though that just coz i dont get ms much doesn't mean anything. I have a strong stomach lol!! I have been getting really bad pins and needles in my hands though, anyone else get that?


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc1at34 - awwww another bailey!! Aren't dogs the best?!! I love my bailey so much, he looks after me when I'm sad lol!! My bailey is a golden retriever. I've never heard of that breed, sounds interesting lol!!

Dan-o how are you feeling today?


----------



## Tawn

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Yup, it does feel a bit like AF on the way. I am sure it is normal stretchy feelings, but I have been taking IC's every morning to compare lines and today is the first morning it isn't darker. In fact, today's is just a bit lighter than yesterday's so, along with the cramps this morning, I of course am a little nervous!

I get my first betas done today so will be interested to see what they come back at. I don't have a follow up until next Thursday though, so it will be quite a while before I find out my doubling rate!


----------



## girlinyork

Should I do housework or go for a nap?


----------



## cherrytomato

I think we all know the answer to that....housework. No wait! I meant nap.

You can tell I'm 'working from home' really effectively today....


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn I wouldn't use the IC's as any sort of indication it's going ok or not, stop doing them (I mean that in the nicest way possible!!). Some tests are more sensitive than others, sometimes your urine has more hcg dependent on how often you have peed, when you last peed, how much you drank in the day before you tested etc etc. It will be absolutely fine hun, don't panic. Just try and remember how subjective it is to read those IC's based on all the variables i just mentioned.


----------



## girlinyork

The amount of dye varies IC by IC


----------



## Tawn

Thanks again ladies! These are all the things my mind knows, and I would tell any other person but I can't seem to control my POAS compulsion lol! Is there POASA (Pee On A Stick Anonymous?)

Cherry, I work from home too and I am getting f-all done today. Can't believe it is almost noon already!


----------



## ladykara

Pink or blue- sometimes having a scan can worry you even more, your dates could be out, anything before 9 weeks is pretty tricky to see much, my mate had her scan and she didn't see much and was worried, went in two weeks later and it was all perfectly fine x

Srrhc- good luck honey but I have full confidence you won't need it x

Cheryl- the only time I don't have ibs is when I'm pregnant and after giving birth, I'm not sure what's worse constipation or ibs, cramps are more common than you think, your uterus won't stretch without some discomfort x

Cherry- congrats on reaching your milestone !! My tiredness comes in waves, once my 10 hour shifts kick back in I'm sure I'll be sleeping under my desk. My boobs are bigger but I'm
Still able to fit in my bra but I'm a dd e cup anyway so hoping I won't go that much bigger ( this I know is impossible ) x

Tawn- good luck on your bloods... Im still peeing in sticks too, I actually enjoy doing it, I know it's not full proof way of knowing I'm still pregnant but I still like seeing those two lines x

I'm so jealous of you girls able to sleep in the afternoon !! I work around my husband so I always have Paige to look after and once she is finally asleep I have loads to do... Only a few times I have wanted to sleep standing up..... I just hope that's the worse ill feel


----------



## girlinyork

I weed on a stick today. My digis arrived and I couldn't help it. 

Cautiously optimistic.
 



Attached Files:







WP_000300.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara - I'm sorry you don't get to rest as much! In a way I guess I'm lucky that I do shift work, I work long shifts sometimes but I get 3 days off a week and somedays I only have 5 hour shifts.

I'm enjoying peace and quiet and relaxing today before I have a long weekend at work. I really should do some more housework now though, Ive been putting it off all day lol.


----------



## ladykara

Girlinyork- that looks exactly what you should be !! Worth peeing in a stick for x

Bailey- I also work shifts , can I ask what you do ? I'm only part time though... I normally get a few days off in a row but with the Olympics I feel like I have not stopped !!! X


----------



## cherrytomato

You know, I have just realised that my experience of pregnancy thus far is mostly like an extended hangover....! Nausea, headache, thirst - but can't have caffeine (let alone hair of the dog), and the thought of a fry-up makes my stomach churn!

Good job the bub at the end of it will be worth it though :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Ouch, :(. I hope you make through today okay, constipation is the worst. :nope: :hugs: 

Tawn~ I'm still cramping on and off.. 

Dan~ Thank you. :) I figured they wouldn't yet, escpecially since I do think I O'ed later than my ff chart says. 

Bailey~ Woohoo for a day off! :D Thank you! I'll keep you posted on my possible ticker change, I have another OB appointment today and I'll ask him how far along I am. 

Tawn~ Good luck with your blood work today! Sorry you have a long wait for another blood draw though. 

Girlinyork~ Definitely a nap, housework can wait! ;) Nice digi result! :thumbup:

Ladykara~ I'm pretty sure my dates are a bit off, my positive opk was on the 24th of July and all signs pointed to O but I think it got held up and must have happened days later. 

Cherry~ Very nice of your boss! Congrats on the milestone! :flower: I'll look into going up a cup size when I go bra shopping. My nipples are always the last symptom so I have another few weeks before the pain settles in. 

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara - I'm a support worker with learning disabilities so it's quite physical and full on. And why it's shift work. It's a good job but not what I want to do forever, it sounds a little selfish of me but there's no money in it. I've already been promoted to senior in the year that I've been there but I won't get any further. They are the kind of company that brings in new people into management positions. So im always looking for a change, even now being pregnant lol!!

Cherry - you are right the bubs will be worth all this hangover feeling and worry and upset and hormones. I just need to get to the 12 weeks and maybe I'll be able to actually start believing that there will be a bubs to make it all worth it!


----------



## cherrytomato

baileybubs said:


> Cherry - you are right the bubs will be worth all this hangover feeling and worry and upset and hormones. I just need to get to the 12 weeks and maybe I'll be able to actually start believing that there will be a bubs to make it all worth it!

Yup - can't wait til the scan pics start appearing on here! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

cherrytomato said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Cherry - you are right the bubs will be worth all this hangover feeling and worry and upset and hormones. I just need to get to the 12 weeks and maybe I'll be able to actually start believing that there will be a bubs to make it all worth it!
> 
> Yup - can't wait til the scan pics start appearing on here! :happydance:Click to expand...

^^^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know I'm so excited to see them!! I don't actually know who's will be first yet. I know that some of you ladies have early scans but I don't know if they let you have pics at those early scans. Mine probably won't be until about sept 17th (which is exactly a month away yay, that sounds better than 5 weeks!).


----------



## girlinyork

I had a scan done at 6+4 last pregnancy and was given a picture :)


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies, 

Well I havent been on here that often as I have not had Internet at home, but I have now so will hopefully be able to keep up with everyone and keep track of what's going on! 

Since 4 weeks I have literally had 24 hour a day morning sickness.. It never stops.. If I wake up in the night or early morning to go pee then I can't get back to sleep because I feel sick! 

I have only been physically sick twice.. And I think that's because I've just heaved that much that I've forced myself too, if you know what I mean?! 

Tired pretty much all the time too, napping in the afternoons is the norm for me, I can sometimes have over 2 hours and then go to bed at 9pm and sleep right through until 7am! 

Boobs are sore on and off and mostly on the sides near my armpit, and nipples are tender only occasionally too... So I can just about cope with that! 

It's the morning (all day and night) sickness I'm struggling with...I didn't have it like this the last 2 pregnancies ending in MMC so I'm hoping it is a good sign and just have to try and get through the next 6/7 weeks until it stops hopefully!! 

I also had a mini meltdown this morning.. None of my jeans fit me.. I am SO bloated it's unreal and I look 20 weeks not 6! .. Leggings are my best friend right now.. And I'm convinced I'm having twins! If only this were true and it wasn't just bloating! 

Anyone else feeling the same? 

Baby dust to everyone and hope you are all coping with your little sticky beans and their symptoms!

Xxxxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

Jerseybean - I'm right there with you, except for the bloating... And I've not thrown up yet, but the ms is 24/7. I woke up around 5 this morning and just felt hideous. Eating used to help but doesn't seem to work so much now. Drinking cold water seems to give temporary relief (and helps deal with my constant thirst!)

bailey & girlinyork - I was given a pic from the scan I had just before I mc'd at 8 weeks - but it could have been because the lady took pity on me as I was blubbing so much. I couldn't bear to throw it out after the mc but oh didn't want to keep it...I think it's in a drawer... It'll be amazing to see something that looks like a baby rather than a blob next time though!


----------



## JerseyBean

cherrytomato said:


> Jerseybean - I'm right there with you, except for the bloating... And I've not thrown up yet, but the ms is 24/7. I woke up around 5 this morning and just felt hideous. Eating used to help but doesn't seem to work so much now. Drinking cold water seems to give temporary relief (and helps deal with my constant thirst!)

drinking cold water makes me feel worse! Flat coke/Pepsi is t so bad...but it has to be caffeine free for me.. I love me coffee but have limited myself to 2/3 coffees a week now! 

I find a cold apple from the fridge helps a little too! Golden delicious or granny smith! Hehe


----------



## cherrytomato

JerseyBean said:


> drinking cold water makes me feel worse! Flat coke/Pepsi is t so bad...but it has to be caffeine free for me.. I love me coffee but have limited myself to 2/3 coffees a week now!
> 
> I find a cold apple from the fridge helps a little too! Golden delicious or granny smith! Hehe

I'm not a fan of coke/pepsi...think i might go and put an apple in the fridge though! Might stick my head in it too - feel like it's 200 degrees at the moment...


----------



## girlinyork

My scan picture sits in this box by my fireplace

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Willow-Tree-Angel-Mine-Memory/dp/B0036TYWLA


----------



## cherrytomato

That just made me well up...


----------



## girlinyork

Chris bought that box for me as a Christmas present a week before our wee Peanut died. It was intended to hold more than just one scan picture


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's lovely girlinyork, well I guess the first scan pic could be anyone's!!

I'm slightly jealous of those with mad ms! I feel like I'm gonna miscarry again coz I don't have it :-( I've had one day of actually feeling sick and other than that just slight queasiness here and there. I should feel lucky though that I don't feel as bad as you ladies, hope it gets a bit easier for you all! I guess the tiredness should be enough of a symptom, just had another nap, if I could nap everyday I would!!

Jersey bean I too look really bloated! But I have IBS anyway so I get bloated preggers or not lol


----------



## cherrytomato

Bailey my ms has become more persistent in the last week or so, so yours could still kick in! But like all the good advice/info we ignore, lack of ms doesn't mean lack of bean. I'd say lock it up in that box of post-mc irrational panics, but I'd be being a bit of a hypocrite!

So I just caved in and called the hospital to ask when I could expect a booking appointment - and they didn't have me on the system. Said that ordinarily I would prob be having an appointment soonish but it depended on availability and I might now have my 12 week scan before my booking appt?? They didn't have a referral letter from my GP, so I called the GP surgery, and they said it had been sent two weeks ago. So I called the hospital back, and the receptionist asked me to hold while she rummaged through the letters that hadn't been put on the system yet. And she found me - apparently they got the letter on the 9th.

Can't believe it takes them so long to process stuff! Now I'm worried I won't get a scan before we go away for a couple of weeks on 17 Sept (I'll be bang on 12 weeks by then). If that's the case I think we'll have to get a private scan just for the sake of my sanity....is that just silly?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cherry, I know I suck at taking my own advice. I know it's all fine and ms isn't a sign of things going well or not, I just know it would ease my mind lol.

I'm bang on 12 weeks on sept 18th! And my mums on holiday til 19th and has made me promise I won't be my scan til after she gets back so she can be there after what happened last time. How long are you away for? I'd ask the hospital if you just book your scan now for the week before you go, all they do at the booking in scan is give you a phone number to ring and book it (or at least they do in my area). But your midwife has to have sent your info to them so you may need to get a phone number for the midwife team in your area. Have you seen/spoke to a midwife yet?


----------



## cherrytomato

We're away for a couple of weeks so it'd be October before I could have a scan if we don't get one before, so I'd be 14 weeks ish!

The GP said I should have my appointments at the hospital, but should also see the midwife at the health centre as well (presumably so they can keep track of me as well or something?) But I've not seen anyone since my appointment to tell the GP I was preggers 3 weeks ago. Fingers crossed I'll be at the top of the pile now the receptionist at the hospital has found my letter and I'll get a date through in the next week or so...maybe I should call next week when I'm 'in the system' and mention that I'll be away. Bit worried that all the appointments will already have been taken now though!

By the way, my ms just eased for like half an hour - I was relieved for a split second before I started worrying. Feeling a bit rubbish again now so should've enjoyed it while it lasted!

Is anyone else noticing that after you eat something, the taste of it stays in your mouth for _hours_? Totally not helping with the nausea...think I'm going to become obsessed with brushing my teeth....


----------



## girlinyork

Oh god yes, tastes are haunting my mouth like little tongue ghosts


----------



## CherylC3

Hey got my hcg 
15dpo 465 
24dpo 12406 

Doubling time of 45 hours so hoping I'm over the 1st hurdle. Xx


----------



## Tawn

It is amazing how us PAL girls get obsessed with our lack of symptoms. I don't have much of ANYTHING at the moment-- or so it feels!

I do have tiredness, mild cramping, headaches, and the occasional wave of nausea but really only if I haven't eaten in a while. Those are all symptoms, but I keep telling myself because my boobs don't hurt so much I want to tear them off or I'm not perched over the toilet praying to the porcelain gods constantly something MUST be wrong in there. :nope:

Can I just say, being pregnant again after a loss is amazing and I am so grateful! BUT, being PAL is going to make a neurotic, stressy, quivering mess out of me :haha:!


----------



## girlinyork

Tawn said:


> Can I just say, being pregnant again after a loss is amazing and I am so grateful! BUT, being PAL is going to make a neurotic, stressy, quivering mess out of me :haha:!

Yep, precisely


----------



## ladykara

Cherry I can't believe they have taken so long to book you in !! I had to ring my doctors to remind them to book me into a MW, get a scan done of they can't get you in before, you will only worry during your holiday x

Cheryl that's fab news hon x

Girlinyork- I love that box !!! Think it's perfect, the only scan I had done with the baby I lost this year was of when they told me it had died, and I know it must sound crazy but I wish I got a scan photo done even tho it had died, I feel I needed something to keep. With our rainbow baby memory box I would highly recommend the ones Next do, they will fit loads in and even a paper, which you should always have a copy of your fav newspaper the day they are born. X

Bailey- I'm in the emergency services, no one knows yet, I should tell them straight away but I'm so worried the same thing will happen and telling my work was the hardest people I had to tell. X

Pinkorblue- I think I'll be three days out, but I think I'm 3 days behind what my LMP date shows but I won't say anything to them unless they back date me a few days at the scan x


Jerseybean- my work trousers don't do up anymore and if I sit down I have to totally undo them, my work mates just think i have put on weight but too polite to comment. My heart really goes out to you honey, the sickness can be so bad you forget what it's like to be normal, you will start to find a sickness routine, keep plastic jugs all round the house and get some freezer bags to keep in your pocket. I found tonic water helped and sucking boiled sweets. I had packets of plain waffles by my bed to eat before I even sat up in the mornings. I'll be joining you soon with the sickness... X



And can relate over the worry of EVERYTHING, I was at the doctors because my sickness started a lot sooner than it normally does, I'm now thinking of seeing the doctor because of a lack of symptoms !!! But I started to feel sick today and I couldn't have been more happier !! I know I'll be so rough by 8 weeks. I was sick throughout my pregnancy with jake, but I wasn't so bad with Paige, I'm preying for a pregnancy like I had with her.

I came home today and was a total bitch !! Everything just upset me, I wrote three letters of complaint, shouted at my husband who had done no housework all day... X


----------



## girlinyork

I am outfarting my oh. This symptom is hilarious and he is horrified :D


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Alright Cheryl, awesome numbers! :D 

Girlinyork~ :hugs: it's beautiful. 

Jersey~ I'm with you on the bloating, no ms yet though. Fatigue is coming back and seems to be settling in. I hope you find a remedy to help your ms. 

Cherry~ I hope you're able to get a scan before you leave. 

Ladykara~ I'll keep my fingers crossed that your pregnancy symptoms mirror your pregnancy with your little girl. I mentioned possibly late ovulation to my OB but I'm wondering now if maybe I shouldn't have. 

Betas went from 632 to 2000. Still couldn't conclusively see much but I was expecting that. Will go back to the lab on Sunday and follow up on Monday, depending on the numbers I may get another scan from my OB.


----------



## girlinyork

You're still early pinkorblue. Beany will jump out at you soon x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Oh, Bailey I'll keep my ticker as is until my little bean shows up. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Cheryl - those numbers sound great hun! Very happy for you!!

Cherry - sorry no I don't get a taste left in my mouth, I am now annoyingly hungry though but don't actually like the thought of eating anything!! It's weird ms, it's like sickness but it's not!!!

Lady kara - I've kinda had to tell people really. I have found that it makes it easier at work. And I get told to sit down and relax which is good coz sometimes I need telling!!
I also wish I had got a picture of my baby at the scan. At the time I thought why on earth would I want that but now I feel like I have nothing physical as a memory of my angel and that makes me sad. But then again the image on that screen still haunts me now and I know I wont be able to look this time until they tell me that my baby is still with us. 

Girlinyork - little tongue ghosts lol!!

Tawn - I think I'm getting more neurotic and panicky as I go along!! I'm say here now wanting to cry for no real reason except the fact that I just want to be 12 weeks and have the scan!! I don't want to wish my life away but that's seriously how I feel. I feel like I'm going insane!!

Eurgh I feel poop and emotional tonight. I guess thats one symptom that I keep forgetting, the emotional rollercoaster, the tears for no reason, the anger for no reason, that's deffo gotta count for summat other than just because I'm scared coz I'm PAL.
And I just had a poop driving session and I've booked my test now and now I think I shouldn't have booked it coz I'm crap and kept stalling over and over again coz I can't get used to the clutch on my stupid rust bucket car!!! (now I really do sound like a crazy preggers lady don't I??!)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey pinkorblue,

Got everything crossed for you that it's just too early hun, I really hope so xxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Wow I was gone for a day and do much happening! Unfortunately I think I already have pregnancy brain because I can't remember what I just read??? 
Cheryl/ great numbers that must be a relief.
Bailey- sorry about your poop driving lesson.
Cherry and Jersey sorry for the sickness but I would give anything to feel really suck right now.
AFM- I'm away in Vegas with dh for a few days. I was stressed at first about flying but we already had the trip booked before we found out I was preggo. From what I read it's not directly linked to anything but being PAL makes us stress about everything. We are having a great time. My symptoms seem to come and go but the most consistent are the sore boobs and fatigue. Sometimes if I'm lying down and then get up they feel like they are going to fall off they are so sore. I am also quite hungry but when I eat I get slight heartburn. That's it so far. Hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Cramps w/o blood... Great sign! I had them the whole 9 months with DD. Love your Beta numbers! This bean is your rainbow! :happydance:

GirlNYork: My boobs had bad days and good days. They came and went. And It definitley scared me also. I love the willow tree box. I wish it held all the scan pictures of an entire pregnancy. How thoughtful for Chris to get it for you. :hugs: 

Dan-o- So very nice to here your numbers are excellent and doubling. This bean's forever :happydance:.

Tawn- I had so many first trimester MC nightmares that were just awful. I even had a down syndrome dream. I'd wake up crying they were so bad. But, here I am. Yes, cramps are normal see my line to Cheryl. :)

Beckyboo: I agree with GirlNYork. My cycles changed after I had DD. I went from perfect 28 day to 32-34 day cycles. With this pregnancy I ovulated on CD21. My Dr. never changed my EDD form LMP. With my LMP I'd be due January 20 (which I am), with ovulation I'd be due January 26. And with baby's measurements from 14+4 I'd be due January 25. My Dr. doesn't change EDD unless you aren't measuring within a week. I'm sure your midwife will take longer cycles into consideration. :hugs:

Pinkorblue: Your numbers are rising nicely. At this point thats a better indication than a scan. However, I'm very happy that your Dr. could make out a sac. Actually before 6 week a Heartbeat usually isn't present, thats all anyone will see. This bean is forever. :) I would think your ticker could be right on. :)

Cherry: So happy to hear you passed your MC milestone. What a good feeling. :wohoo:

Bailey: Yay for having a day off. I blame you for not doing housework. It can wait. :) No pins or needles here. I hope it isn't to uncomfortable. Don't worry about having no MS. I didn't have any with DD and she's sitting on my lap trying to takeover my computer at this very moment. :)

LadyKara: I still need afternoon naps. I've been more tired with #2 than #1 and I worked a full time job then. I now stay home with DD, and luckily she still takes naps... So, I rest when she does. I get everything done, I just don't know how. I hope it eases up for you in the second trimester. :hugs:

JerseyBean: Sickness and nausea is definitley a great sign. :wohoo: you are pregnant! :) You'll have relief from some symptoms in a few weeks and the rest when Spring gets here. :) 

AFM: It sure isn't easy being PAL. But, its the only way we can have our rainbows! And rainbow's we'll have... Beautiful Spring Blossoms that will be worth our whole journey... The minute they are placed on our tummies all will be forgotten but that sweet beautiful moment. That we all shall have, that we all deserve. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Marathongirl: My Dr. says flying is safe until the 8th month. Enjoy Vegas! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Leinzlove said:


> AFM: It sure isn't easy being PAL. But, its the only way we can have our rainbows! And rainbow's we'll have... Beautiful Spring Blossoms that will be worth our whole journey... The minute they are placed on our tummies all will be forgotten but that sweet beautiful moment. That we all shall have, that we all deserve. :hugs:

Love this! :flower::hugs:

Thank you, Leinz. :) I'm only getting scans this early due to concerns about an ectopic due to the pains I had so they want to be absolutely sure it's just a cyst. With the numbers rising the way they are and subsiding pain, my OB is feeling a bit more confident that its not. With my last little one, I wasn't scanned until almost 7 weeks. I'll keep my appleseed instead of going back to a poppy! ;)

Marathon~ Oooo Vegas!!! :happydance: Hope you and DH are enjoying yourselves! :)

Can someone help me figure out how to put the lovely Spring Blossom graphic in my signature? I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## Leinzlove

Do you have before and after the code?

I can see the concern hun. Then it is especially good the Dr. saw a sac. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/SpringBlossoms2-1.jpg[IMG] 

like this, right?


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies... Oh I feel so :sick: now and the good news is I've did a poo :) 
Been constipated all wk has been very painful but I got there this morning lol...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for going!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Pinkorblue11 said:


> i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/SpringBlossoms2-1.jpg[IMG]
> 
> like this, right?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your last [img] tag needs a forward slash before the img x


----------



## ladykara

I don't think my pregnancy is going to end well, I knew something was up last time, even with all the symptoms and I feel like that now.


----------



## girlinyork

Kara, I've seen loads of ladies in the second and third tris on here who've said the same thing :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw kara I'm sure everything is just fine Hun... Try not to worry..x


----------



## Tawn

Aww ladykara I think we all occasionally feel like that being PAL.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that we will all be bringing home our rainbow babies next Spring! Try not to give up hope! :hugs: hun


----------



## Pinkorblue11

girlinyork said:


> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/SpringBlossoms2-1.jpg[IMG]
> 
> like this, right?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your last [img] tag needs a forward slash before the img x[/QUOTE]
> 
> It's still not coming up, :( but thank you, I probably would have had better luck getting the graphic when Tawn first posted it.
> 
> Ladykara~ :hugs: These babies are sticking this time! :flower:
> 
> Cheryl~ That's great, hopefully that's the last of it! :)Click to expand...


----------



## Ttc1at34

happy weekend to everybody!

ladykara: I know it's hard hun but try not to let your past experience ruin the experience you are having now! I felt the exact same way but decided that if something bad happens, I'll have plenty of time to be sad then...I think we all have to fight the good fight and only give up when it's truly over! 

ladies, I attached the pic from my ultrasound. Hope this will give us all some encouragement, as I didn't expect to see a little heartbeat on that monitor, and even though I know I'm not out of the woods yet, at least I know I am in a better position than I was last time!

Cheryl, I am having the same problem- didn't know it was possible to not go for a week, and next thing you know, I am bff with the plunger. Doc said I could take fiber supplements, so we'll see if that helps. 

Week 9 coming up now, thought for sure the show was over when my symptoms disappeared on Monday and had spotting...but no, ms and sore bbs returned with a vengeance a few days later. 

Also, I can now fill my bra - if only they would stick around after this is all over #-o

Hugs to all of you and hope you are staying positive :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







BEAN.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hub great scan :) amazing xx


----------



## girlinyork

Ttc1at34 I am so happy for you! Beautiful blob :)

I have guests over and I've had to sneak out to fart a lot


----------



## Tawn

You know what Ttc1at34, that is the best thing I have heard since getting my BFP. You are right! I will have PLENTY of time to cry and stress and be sad if anything happens, and I spent the last 4 months wishing and praying SO HARD for this to happen that I am just going to enjoy it! 

I am going to try my best to let it come as it does, and I know I will still worry and check for blood when I go to the bathroom, but I don't have to spend the next however many weeks feeling sorry for myself that something (theoretically) bad is gonna happen!

Beautiful scan btw, did your OH get to be there with you?

Pinkorblue, if you take that link you have:

i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/SpringBlossoms2-1.jpg

Go into your User CP, go to edit signature. Then click on the mountain picture icon. then don't delete the https:// that is already in the text box that comes up, make sure you click and paste that whole bit above AFTER the https:// and it should work just fine! Let me know if you still can't get it and I will try to help you out! You should DEFINITELY have the spring blossom siggy! Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ttc1at34 said:


> ladies, I attached the pic from my ultrasound. Hope this will give us all some encouragement, as I didn't expect to see a little heartbeat on that monitor, and even though I know I'm not out of the woods yet, at least I know I am in a better position than I was last time!
> 
> Week 9 coming up now, thought for sure the show was over when my symptoms disappeared on Monday and had spotting...but no, ms and sore bbs returned with a vengeance a few days later.
> 
> Also, I can now fill my bra - if only they would stick around after this is all over #-o
> 
> Hugs to all of you and hope you are staying positive :hugs:


Wow! :D little beany! :cloud9: 
glad you saw the heartbeat on the monitor least it
put your mind in a good place stay positive this is your sticky one!
sorry about the ms coming back badly :hugs: it will pass eventually

Your bb's should stay like it if not get bigger?! specially when your
milk comes in if you chose to breast feed then you should stay bigger
:winkwink: when my milk came in with ds my god it hurt! i feelt like
i had a boob job looked nice but didn't feel it :haha:


----------



## Ttc1at34

That is good news, Becy! So I can hold on to the glory for a while :)

Taw, so glad you are happy :) :) yes, DH was there with me and he was completely giddy afterwards...the best part of the whole thing was seeing the smile on his face!

can't wait see everyone's pics when they come in--it will be sooner than you think!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Girlinyork~ :rofl: at least you're being polite about it. 

Tawn~ Woohoooo, thank you!!! :happydance: and everyone else that helped out too, this group ROCKS! :D 

TTC~ Awesome scan pic! Awww, about your DH, that's so sweet! :) 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! :)


----------



## ladykara

Thank you soooooo much , I guess I just has a complete melt down and hubby doesn't understand ... Don't know what I would do without this group x

Ttc1 - fantastic pic !!!The start of many pics in this group... Must be so relived to see all is well x

Girlinyork- Pmsl, that made me giggle !! X


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies!

Trc1at34 you are so right and thank you for those words of encouragement!! It's true that if the worst does happen I will have plenty of time to be sad and cry then. But I said when I mc'd that i loved the few weeks that I had with my angel and loved being pregnant. So I am going to try my hardest to enjoy my time with this little one, however long that may be. 
Lovely scan picture too hun, so happy for you!!!

Lady kara - I hope you are ok hun, I had a freak out the last couple of days too. It's such a shame how mc can take the joy out of things.

Cheryl -hows the movements coming along? Hope you relaxed this evening after work.

Hope everyone else is ok and having a lovely weekend!

AFM I've just finished a 12 hour shift and I'm not tired, not aching or sick! So I'm just embracing it and feeling happy for the break, to be honest I needed it today with having a 11 hour shift!!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies! 
Cheryl- do glad you are able to go!
Bailey- glad your 12 hour shift went well.
Ladykara- hang in there. I'm sorry you are having a hard time. Being PAL is so hard. 
TTC1- so happy to see your scan picture!! What a giant hurdle to have cleared! That has made my day totally. I am so appreciative of your words and am trying to live by them as well. We have all been given the miracle of new life inside of us and must embrace it everyday for however long it lasts.

Does anyone else notice that their sense if smell is super sensitive??? I feel like a hound dog right now and some smells are just way too icky!


----------



## ladykara

Marathon girl- I can smell a flys fart!!! I can smell everything !! My sense of smell has always been good but now it's even more hightened x

Totally agree ! Being PAL has completely taken the joy out of being pregnant !!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Mine is getting more and more sensitive each day, it tends to peak when MS sets in.


----------



## girlinyork

I smell everything :/ it's crazy!


----------



## baileybubs

I could smell petrol from my next doors garage coz he's got a motorbike and I swear it smelt like there was petrol in my front room!!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies so I was looking forward to my long lie today as I'm off but I've been up all night still constipated and cos I had Indian for dinner my god I've been in so much pain.:( not liking this symtom at all. X


----------



## JerseyBean

Constipation is a nightmare! And in the mornings it's gives me cramps and then I panic, then I realise it's cos kneed a #2! And I do this everyday! Hehe

Sense of smell is unreal... I am particularly sensitive to dog poo.. Coffee and smoke! I can smell these things a mile away! 

Xx


----------



## girlinyork

Constipation hit me yesterday :( My OH had friends over for poker and I've gone into the kitchen to be hit with the smells of beer, tequila, lime pickle, man sweat and enchiladas which have been left out. I told him he is making my food til he sorts that out.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yuk tht sounds awful, I hav ms today really bad and the pain I've been in trying to go poo is horrendous xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm calling my doctor tomorrow for some fybogel


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi ladies,

girlinyork - I think I'd have to leave the house! A few weeks ago we changed our washing detergent (just because this stuff was on offer), oh my god the smell makes me gag. I was feeling rubbish the other day, oh came over to give me a hug and I shoved him away cos his tshirt reeked of Ariel....

Really sorry all your girls have constipation - I had that last time and it was awful. Unfortunately I'm having the opposite problem today. We stayed at a B&B last night (had a wedding to go to yesterday) and I think something might have been a little off with the breakfast. Suffice to say I've spent a fair amount of time in the loo today. Which has freaked me out a little because I'm not very good at dealing with stabby tummy ache after the mc. But if nothing else it may have revealed a teensy tiny pre-bump! Cos there's definitely nothing else in my stomach right now!


----------



## girlinyork

Oh dear, I might have to pre-sniff boxes of detergent before buying them soon. Wonder if I'll be chucked out of many supermarkets...

My tummy and boobies are so itchy today. I was frantically scratching them while OH laughed and I just scowled at him and hissed, "YOU - YOU did this to me!" 

He laughed and said, "Yeah I did." I could tell he was mentally high fiving himself.


----------



## cherrytomato

girlinyork - sounds like my oh! Obviously he was drinking at the wedding we were at yesterday and I wasn't, and this morning there was lots of 'oooo I feel so rough....so sick...' and I was there going 'uh huh. Welcome to my world....'


----------



## girlinyork

He's just come in out the shower smelling of something horrible. He laughed and went, "Yay, I'm repellent!"


----------



## ukgirl23

hey can I join you? my edd is april 16th xx


----------



## baileybubs

Of course you can uk girl welcome!!

I will add you a ticker as soon as I get chance.

And I'm sure I still need to change some tickers too! Cherry I think yours is wrong, is your edd April fools day? Coz I'm sure you are a day ahead of me and I'm due on April 2nd?
Beccy I think yours needs changing what's your edd?
Can everyone check their tickers and let me know their EDD's if they are wrong? Cheers :cheers: 

So whats coming up this week?

Tomorrow we have cherry and ttc1at34 turning 8 weeks I believe, closely followed by myself and ginny!

Any appointments and scans? The ones I know of are;

Myself and girlinyork - booking in appointments on Tuesday.

Cheryl - scan on Wednesday

Anymore?


----------



## baileybubs

We also have jerseybean just turned 7 weeks, closely followed by Lady kara.

Then we will have Roma, Cheryl, Tawn, pinkorblue, marathon girl and I believe Beccy turning 6 weeks this week.

And last but not least girlinyork, dan-o and tk2 turning 5 weeks this week!!

Yay everyone!!!

Sadly I have heard some bad news from srrhc as her hcg levels have dropped (I hope you don't mind me saying srrhc) and the outcome may not be as we had all hoped for her. I am sending all my thoughts and prayers to you srrhc and I really hope that everything works out ok for you xxxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: srrhc I really hope that things turn out okay.


----------



## cherrytomato

srrhc :hugs: We're all thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

baileybubs said:


> And I'm sure I still need to change some tickers too! Cherry I think yours is wrong, is your edd April fools day? Coz I'm sure you are a day ahead of me and I'm due on April 2nd?

hiya bailey,

I think I've put different EDDs all over the place cos I'm not sure! My cycles were a little long and I didn't o til cd17, so GP guesstimated March 28 and I think I've decided April 1 is more likely so that's what I've plugged into the ticker in my sig I think. I think I said April 3 when I first joined the board so yeah my ticker on the first page prob needs updating if it's easy to do?

Thanks hun xx


----------



## girlinyork

Cherrytomato, what was the exact date of your ov? x


----------



## baileybubs

The tickers aren't hard cherry i just need my tired crappy old laptop to do them really so I'll do them all at once.

Eurgh just ate a magnum ice cream and now feel sick :sick:


----------



## Tawn

Welcome Ukgirl! Congrats on your bfp!

Man, listening to all of your symptoms makes me sort of feel left out! I feel absolutely fine! Honestly, besides being a bit tired and the occasional mild wave of nausea, I feel peachy. 

Which of course makes me want to panic, but instead I am going to embrace it with my new attitude thinking I am a lucky preggo who feels great throughout 1st tri---hopefully! Its a bit reassuring that my ICs are now almost as dark as the control line at 18dpo, so at the very least hcg is still rising :shrug:

What are all of you ladies up to today?


----------



## cherrytomato

girlinyork said:


> Cherrytomato, what was the exact date of your ov? x

Best guess looking at FF is 5 July I think...


----------



## CherylC3

A lazy day for me Tawn. X


----------



## baileybubs

I don't feel awful myself Tawn, I ate my ice cream too quick which is why i feel sick now, but yesterday even with a 12 hour shift I felt fine. Mines mainly tiredness. And I do get constipation but not like Cheryl. I have IBS so pregnancy actually helps my IBS stop and just makes me slightly constipated, instead of having IBS diarrhoea lol (sorry for tmi!). Sometimes I freak out and think why don't I feel worse but every pregnancy and every woman is different.


----------



## baileybubs

Glad you are having a lazy day Cheryl


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you for the welcomes x

I have IBS too and had lots of pain at the start of my pregnancy I am usually constipated but this is ridiculous lol..

I was complaining last week about how I didnt have many symptoms and now i feel mega sixk all day long :( lol xx


----------



## girlinyork

Cherrytomato, this might help you make sense of it :)

https://www.pregnology.com/due-date...01&year=2012&o1=2&omonth=7&oday=05&oyear=2012


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn enjoy it while it lasts. X


----------



## cherrytomato

girlinyork said:


> Cherrytomato, this might help you make sense of it :)
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/due-date...01&year=2012&o1=2&omonth=7&oday=05&oyear=2012

ooo thanks girlinyork - and it has pics! Well fingers crossed the hospital are working to a March edd and I might get a scan before I go away...


----------



## Ttc1at34

Tawn, you're definitely not out of the woods yet...my symptoms seems to come and go and it's a new one each time. I think you'll be surprised before too long!

In fact, woke up this morning feeling like a million bucks. Maybe I will resume my exercise today :happydance: I think getting lots of sleep makes my symptoms ease--anyone else experience this?

srrhc, fx for you--wishing with all my heart that everything's okay :hugs:

Bailey, according to the scan my new EDD is 3/29. Weird as it measured my bean two days ahead of where it really is--I know because I used OPK and had an early HPT. 

Next check-on on 9/11, to listen for the HB. Hope the next three weeks fly!


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so hun and anyway if you look on the nhs website it actually says that the dating scan doesn't have to be 12 weeks bang on, it says between 8 and 14 weeks actually so really you could argue that with them lol!! In fact so could I to get my scan a bit earlier lol, look it says sonon here, all us PAL ladies should quote it to get our scans at 8 weeks lol

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/ultrasound-anomaly-baby-scans-pregnant.aspx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: :hugs: Srr, thinking of you, hun. 

Ukgirl~ Welcome to SB and congrats! :flower: 

Bailey~ I have another scan coming up on Monday. :) Sorry your ice cream made you sick

Tawn~ Yay for darker lines! Today is laundry day for me, then I have to go for what may be my last blood draw. How about you? 

Cheryl~ Enjoy your day of relaxing! :) 

:wave: cherry and girlinyork!


----------



## girlinyork

Is anyone thinking of getting a doppler?


----------



## cherrytomato

Maybe I'll call again on Monday and just tell I'm going to be away and will come any day, any time they give me as long as it's before Sept 18th!!


----------



## baileybubs

I would deffo do that cherry!

Pinkorblue - yay for scan tomorrow!!

Girlinyork I will be getting one as soon as I have had my 12 week scan coz apparently it's hard to get a heartbeat before 12 weeks anyway.


----------



## girlinyork

I might get one once I've passed the dreaded 8 weeks. Lots of ladies on here have gotten their hb on the doppler between 8 and 10 weeks. Plus I want a new toy :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm thinking of getting a doppler, I have to start pricing them..


----------



## baileybubs

To me it's the dreaded 12 weeks, I won't feel safe until I've got passed the scan coz that's when I lost my angel so that's why I'm holding off until then. Think it would break my heart if I ordered a Doppler and then it happened again so I could never use it. Plus I'm already 8 weeks this week so not too long til my scan (only a month lol!!)


----------



## girlinyork

I think I'll go for the angel sounds one :)


----------



## baileybubs

That's the one that I'm gonna get, it's only £19.99 from amazon. Have you heard good reviews about it?


----------



## girlinyork

Yep, both from the women on this site and in the reviews on Amazon


----------



## Becyboo__x

I had the Angel one ... I wouldn't recommend it 
it was good to start with but after abit it wasn't
but that may just be the one i had i guess but i always
said if i had another i would get one abit more expensive as
they are better, im trying to find one this time that can do the
heartrate aswell as im sure you can get them :)


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah, you can rent a proper midwife's monitor for a tenner a month on eBay.

I was just lamenting my loss/lack of symptoms when I suddenly smelled next door's dog pooping in their garden through a window open in another room. Now I feel really sick. A lesson to be careful what you wish for lol


----------



## marathongirl

Too funny about the dog poo girlinyork. 
So sorry srrhc. We are thinking about you.

Cherry I would definitely push for a scan earlier than later. You would be more relaxed on your vacation.

AFM- feeling the itchy boobs and tummy too!! Weird. Still a bit of heartburn and sore boobs.
I get some weird pulling twinges around my belly button as well. All I can say is roll on weeks. Not that I'm wishing my life away but being in these early stages is hard. Hope everyone is having a great day. Good luck with all the apt's and your scan tomorrow pinkorblue!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Queasiness, especially after eating, has set in!


----------



## ladykara

Srrch- oh no : ( my thoughts are with you honey xxx

Sorry for all the constipation your girls are suffering x

I just came back from a&e, I started getting pains on my right side which got worse, they checked me over and took bloods... They said they are happy to let me go after a lot of prodding, they will send my blood results to the early scan unit and if it's over 1000 then some thing will be seen on a scan so they will call me in for a scan hopefully this week rather than when I'm 9 weeks..I'm still not feeling all is good but at least I won't have to wait three more weeks to find out, I may finally get some sleep as I just don't sleep at the moment because I'm so worried. X


----------



## marathongirl

Sending you all my good thoughts and vibes Ladykara. I hope you feel better soon and that all is good.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sending peaceful and positive thoughts your way, Ladykara. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Really hope it's just implantation pains. Sending positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Ladykara I'm sure everything will be just fine I think you worry more if u hav cramping and bleeding... Ive had cramps all wk and hav put it down to my toilet situation but Girlinyork fybogel worked a treat...x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm so glad Cheryl :) I'm asking my midwife for some tomorrow


----------



## CherylC3

I picked it up in the supermarket and called the chemist but is says on the back safe to take in pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh ladykara, I hope you get some relief soon hun! I am sure everything is just fine, but I really do hope you get a scan soon to put your mind at ease so that you can sleep properly. :hugs: hun!

I don't think I will be getting a doppler, I just think I would become obsessed and sit all day long with it on my tummy! Lol


----------



## ladykara

Just a quick pop in from me, hcg levels are not in yet but said my progesterone levels are 17 which she says is low so they expect a MC but I have looked and for the first tri it should be up to 20 for first tri so I don't know what else they know..the way I see it is at least I know today rather in 3 weeks... Scan is at 3.30 ...x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs: ladykara

iv got everything crossed for you


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: really hope things are okay Kara. Can you not take suppositories for progesterone? X


----------



## Tawn

Aww ladykara, :hugs: fingers and toes crossed for you hun. I hope they are wrong, and you see a strong healthy bean at your scan!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ladykara :hugs: hope all goes well hun. Xx


----------



## cherrytomato

Just caught up - ladykara I really hope everything is ok, we'll all be thinking of you this afternoon xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Finally got back, they found sac, no heart beat but the lady wasnt too bothered and just told me to come back next thurs for another scan, she gave me stuff for my low levels too, she seemed happy though..which made me feel better.. It's in the right place too.. Which is always a good start x


----------



## girlinyork

You're back Thursday 23rd? I've got my fingers and toes so tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh ladykara, that is fantastic news! I hope you see a nice strong heartbeat next Thursday! :hugs: must've been a loooong day


----------



## cherrytomato

ladykara said:


> Finally got back, they found sac, no heart beat but the lady wasnt too bothered and just told me to come back next thurs for another scan, she gave me stuff for my low levels too, she seemed happy though..which made me feel better.. It's in the right place too.. Which is always a good start x

That's really good news ladykara - I'm so glad the lady seemed to think it was all ok. And good that you've got another scan next week to check up. Must've been an emotional day for you, hope you're doing ok :hugs: xx


----------



## ladykara

Thanks girls, I won't stop worrying till then but I'm a lot happier than I was this morning, my work now know which i didn't want until much later so my job role will now change dramatically and I'll be stuck doing office based stuff...

When I walked to the waiting area there was a women who had clearly been crying, it was the same area I got told my bad news last time. The sonography said she had been giving bad news all morning and was nice to finally give some good news but it was strange because I was the only one who was ready for bad news, so to give good news to someone who was expecting the worse ( and seemed to have come to terms with that)was why she was smiling so much.. Fingers crossed all is good by next week x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh lady kara im sorry youve had such a bad day but I'm so relieved and happy for you that it seems to have gone well!! Praying that everything goes ok and glad your bean is in the right place hun xxxxxxx

I might try some fybogel too Cheryl and girlinyork. I feel so full and bloated that I think you could pop me with a needle!!!
My boobs seem to have gone massive overnight!!! I'm gonna have to get a new bra coz this one is digging in to me now!! And I've also lost half a stone since I last weighed myself 2 months ago!! I was on a diet though before I got my BFP.

Odd question, is anyone else wee very bright in colour? Mines very bright yellow?!!


----------



## girlinyork

I can't examine my pee because our cistern block turns our water blue so my wee looks green :D


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: so glad for you, Ladykara! 

Bailey~ Mine was yesterday but it went back to light yellow/clear today. 

Hcg 4000+ and my OB said it looks like the baby may have implanted at the top of the uterus but couldn't get a clear picture. Why don't they upgrade their machines in the office like the ones in the radiology department lol. So another blood draw Wednesday, next scan Sunday and next OB follow up on Monday.


----------



## cherrytomato

Bailey - mine was pretty much radioactive when I was taking extra B vitamins before my BFP, but I think it's calmed down now. But that could be because I'm drinking so much it's just dilute!


----------



## ukgirl23

baileybubs are you taking vitamins? mine is also glowstick yellow lol I notice it is stronger after I take the pregnacare tablet lol xx


----------



## marathongirl

Ladykara so glad that things looked good for you today! Be thinking about you for next Thurs. Did they give you progesterone for your low levels? I don't know why they said you will probably mc from looking at your progesterone levels? As long as hcg is still rising you are good. Lots of women have healthy babies with low progesterone. Anyways glad all is good.

Pinkorblue- hcg sounds good so a good sign. Yes the early scans can be a bit of a stress. I'm sure everything is good!

AFM- having an ok day. really busy day at work. Thought my boobs felt less sore this morning so stressed about that but they seem to be back now! Really hungry today. Anyone else notice this? Smelling everything like some guy walking by and I can smell his gum???


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: Saw a baby today at her scan. :happydance:

I got a doppler. (Sonoline B) Did some early reassurance with placenta sounds. Some women get a HB on it from 9 weeks or so. I didn't until after my 13w appt. It is a fun toy, I still use it often. However, most of the time I just shower and stand in the stream feel baby move.

My symptoms also come and go... As of late I have a achy feeling uterus. For the most part I feel better. My stomach is weak, I sometimes run to the loo changing DD's diaper.

Love the beautiful baby [email protected]!

Can't wait to hear about your scan Cheryl!

Hang in there Lady Kara! I felt 100 times that baby wasn't going to make it. That it was to good to be true. Even cried thinking it was over. But, here I am. It's hard being PAL. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Marathon. I'm trying not to stress over the scans, I'm sure you're right. Yes, about smells and the hunger too! I don't think our food budget can afford me anymore. :blush: I was waiting for the train downtown, I could smell the cigarette some guy was smoking from a block away. :sick: I had to go to another wait station to get away from it. When on the train, I could tell someone had eaten from McDonalds. :haha: 

Srrhc~ Woohooo!!! :happydance: Go, baby, GO!!! :D 

Leinz~ Awww, feeling baby move is the best, isn't it? :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Agreed! :)


----------



## girlinyork

I had to go round the supermarket yesterday and the cacophony of smells was overwhelming. Especially when I went into the washing detergent aisle lol


----------



## baileybubs

Oh good so the bright urine is ok!!

Yeah I'm taking pregnacare ukgirl! Apparently it's the vitamin b or summat (I asked doctor google lol)

Yay srrhc!!! So exciting!!

Leinzlove - that's a nice trick about standing in the shower stream, when you first feel it?

Pinkorblue - hope you are well, when is your next appointment?

Lady kara how are you feeling today? Hope you are feeling better and more reassured.

Girlinyork - how was your booking in appointment?

Hope everyone else is keeping well!!

And yes I also have the smell issue, marathon girl I can totally get smelling someone's gum, I could smell cheese the other day, raw cheese, from another room!! Just ordinary bog standard cheddar, that doesn't really have a strong smell but I could smell it from another room!!

AFM - had my booking in appointment, apparently I got my edd wrong, I'm due on April fools day!! And my blood pressure was 100/60, so good!! Plus I had the nicest midwife ever and she said she thinks baby aspirin is fine but to ask my gp.
Booked my dating scan for Sept 20th!! Yay!! 30 sleeps!!


----------



## cherrytomato

So relieved for srrhc...can't imagine what those apointments must be like for you ladies going through them xxx

Aw bailey I'm glad you mw is nice! I'm so jealous that you've had you're booking appt and have your scan booked in! Not heard anything from the hospital about mine yet...think I'll call if there isn't a letter on the doormat when I get home.

I had to go into London today to go to the passport office (never got round to changing my name on my passport after getting married, then booked our flights next month in my married name...). The train was fine, but the short tube ride...wow. I don't know how people manage that every day if they have ms. And standing in line at the passport office almost killed me! I'm such a weakling, I'm practically passing out at just 8 weeks' gone, love to see what I'm gonna be like in a few months' time!! Hopefully my body will sort itself the hell out by the 2nd tri...!


----------



## girlinyork

Hi Bailey, the appointment was fine. She decided to go with my dates which was nice but no early scan for me. I'm under consultant care because of my messed up joints. I went into m&s to get measured for a bra and I've sprung from a B to a DD. No wonder they've been hurting and itching!


----------



## cherrytomato

Wowsers girlinyork that's a bit of a jump!! Are they likely to keep growing or does it slow down after the first tri? Glad your booking appt went well xx


----------



## girlinyork

I've no idea. My sister had to keep buying new bras throughout her pregnancy :/


----------



## baileybubs

omg girlinyork thats a massive jump!! I thought I had it bad!! Mine went to a 34H when I was pregnant last time and never went back, although I was already a 34GG anyway, I'm gonna look like a weeble soon!! I'm only 5'2" and although I'm not skinny I'm not fat, so very top heavy!!

Right ukgirl I have added your ticker! And I have changed mine and yours Cherry. I hope you ladies don't mind but a few of us are sharing tickers for now as we are sharing due dates, thought it would be nice for us to share lol!! Plus we are so many now!! Once we get dating scans I will change accordingly so everyone has their own and then we can also stay green for those who want a surprise, or go pink or blue when we find out genders!!


----------



## girlinyork

I was so shocked when the fitter said I was a 32D or DD. I've been silly and using the online bra size calculators and that said I was a 34B LOL


----------



## baileybubs

ahh yeah its always more than you think when you get measured properly lol!!

I've got achey cramps at the mo, nothing too painful but I think I've had a busy day and so glad to relax now!!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. This is dragging. I need to find something to keep me busy


----------



## ukgirl23

I used the online ones too and every single one gave me a different size, I'm a 36DD normally but now I'm bursting over the tops of them so I'm off to get refitted as soon as I can stomach it! Urgh I am going for the sports bra! lol


----------



## cherrytomato

Wow you ladies are well endowed :winkwink: 

I've been wearing my 'big' trousers to work for weeks and today they were beginning to feel tight - but I think that's because I've been eating crap in pandering the whims of my ms :( I've got a mouth ulcer and desperate to use bonjela but there seem mixed reports online about whether its safe to use, so looks like I'll have to put up with it.

Thanks for tweaking the tickers bailey - looking forward to changing the colour next month!


----------



## girlinyork

Cherrytomato, put salt on it. It hurts like a b**ch but it'll dry it out


----------



## marathongirl

Yay for srrhc!! What a relief although I don't think any of us will feel relief until we are holding our babies! I agree that the time is moving at a snail's pace. I mean the days seem to be ticking by but to think that some of us are only 5 or 6 weeks seems incredible to me. Does anyone know if any of the tickers or due date calculators go by ovulation date as opposed to lmp? I ov'd early this cycle and think that I may be further ahead than I think. It would only be a few days but at this point I will take it!!


----------



## girlinyork

Marathon girl, find out your due date by ovulation (there are resources online for it) and then the ticker can go by that :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Oh man the detergent aisle, I told DH he's the one that has to go in there, I may pass out if I go lol. I thought the produce aisle would be an issue but nope, just makes me hungrier. 

Girlinyork~ Wow!!! :O 

Bailey~ Next appointment is on 8/27. Aww, an April fools baby! :D Great blood pressure read and yay for a very nice midwife! Best wishes for your scan, Sept. 20th will be here before you know it! :) 

Cherry~ Fingers crossed for your second trimester! Ouch :( I hope it heals soon.


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Girlinyork. So when I use ov date for calculation I get edd April 19 which puts me 5w4d today.
Starting to feel queasy when I get hungry! Yeah bring on the symptoms!


----------



## ladykara

Marathongirl- I have these things to insert which is suppose to help, she wasn't bothered about hcg levels result which was strange... X

Bailey- yay to 30 more sleeps !! You may end up being a march mummy x

Girlinyork- wow that's a big jump in size, mine never went down after having jake or Paige x

I now have 10 days off work !!! Woooohoooooo


----------



## baileybubs

Well I actually still think I am a bit behind coz I think I O'd late so I'm sure he will arrive in april (I have decided its a boy lol). 

Hope you are feeling well lady kara, How have you been today xx


----------



## ladykara

Bailey - I think I ovulated later too, I'm guessing 14th of April but I can't go much later because my sons birthday is the 22nd and not sure he will be pleased sharing, he will either love it or hate it. I have been really good, bless you for asking, I'm not panicking over every pain now, as I saw how much wind I have in there.lol the lady said I have a LOT of air and thinks I'm constipated..x


----------



## girlinyork

I woke OH up last night because I farted. He said it smelt like a corpse in a rubbish dump. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## ladykara

Pmsl !!! That made me giggle !!! I don't think my husband has noticed any different, except he has now seen the gas I have on the scan, he on the other hand has no excuse !!! X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless you!! And your son, he'll probably think its great at first then when he's older hate it! My brother was born on my 4th birthday and at the time I loved it but then it just became a pain!! Getting joint birthday cards, presents and cakes was not fun lol!!

I keep panicking over th opposite, I've even just said to my oh that I don't feel pregnant at all again. But then I thought that maybe I have become accustomed to that general pregnancy feeling so much so that when my symptoms aren't causing great discomfort or pain I just feel normal! Does that make sense? As if I have just gotten used to always having a slight queasiness and always having full uterus aches so much that they feel like normal lol!! Actually as I am typing think just got a definate dull cramp, so tiny that if I weren't laid in bed I probably wouldn't have noticed it lol!
I just wish I knew what was going on, it scares me to know you can technically loose the baby and not even know it! Isn't it strange how each of our individual experiences colours how we see our current pregnancy symptoms??

Sorry I'm rambling a bit this evening lol!! I try explaining all this to oh but he tends to look at me confused!


----------



## girlinyork

God, I dread to think what my gas must look like. I look four months pregnant :D


----------



## baileybubs

girlinyork said:


> I woke OH up last night because I farted. He said it smelt like a corpse in a rubbish dump. I'm so proud of myself.

Hahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Becca that made me proper lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't feel so bloated today, not as bad as yesterday anyway!! I think my IBS doesn't help though, I shouldn't eat bread and I had two slices of toast yesterday!! Although I'm still tooting a lot today lol! Oh just looks at me disgusted, I just tell him to try growing a human being and see if he farts more haha!


----------



## ladykara

I have ibs, but I didn't have any after 20 weeks with Paige, and after Paige I had constipation with piles ( due to pushing so much) the pain was worse than labour, I would cry !! My poor butt is not used to it !! Lol

As soon as I find out I'm pregnant I feel very bloated and feel my uterus straining when I stand up or stand for two long, not only do I look 6 months pregnant but walk and stand, I have trouble rolling over in bed. I also keep feeling little flutters, I know it's my muscles but brings back memories x


----------



## marathongirl

Well Ladies I definitely have gas but not too bad. Really hungry today and that feeling you don't really know what to eat? 
It's funny trying to talk to dh. I tell him I worry every day and he just looks at me like.....what??? He says " well don't you feel pregnant?" he has no idea what we go through on a daily basis. I can go from positive to negative and back and forth 100 times a day it seems???? Are we going crazy???


----------



## Pinkorblue11

girlinyork said:


> I woke OH up last night because I farted. He said it smelt like a corpse in a rubbish dump. I'm so proud of myself.

:rofl: :rofl: Too funny! 

Bailey and everyone else~ :hugs: None of us can really help it when it comes to negative thoughts and worry. We know the other side of the happy go lucky, innocent feelings of pregnancy. All we can do is let those feeling out and try to enjoy each day as best we can, which is why I'm so thankful for this group. There no need to hold our feelings in, we can vent them out and get support from those who understand. :flower:


----------



## rainkat

I haven't read all 66 pages but this seems like a great thread. Hope it's okay if I join in.

Still getting used to the idea, and swinging between bubbling with excitement to running and checking for spotting.


----------



## Ttc1at34

Welcome rainkat!

Bailey, I know how you feel (I am sure we all do!). My bbs suddenly didn't feel as sore today and even though week nine is supposed to be the worst, I had more energy today than I have in weeks! So hard not to be totally paranoid!

Also, DH cooked chicken last night and told me after, might have forgotten to wash the tongs. We spent the whole night in a panic, but feeling fine today :)

Girlinyork...you gave me a good laugh :) 

Srrhc, so happy to hear your good news :) :)

Hugs to all!


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry I didn't say earlier. Welcome Rainkat!! So glad you got your BFP!!


----------



## girlinyork

:hi: rainkat


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies and welcome newbies...x

Well scan went well measuring around 6 wks and saw the heartbeat so my next scan is the 5th sept at 8 wks. So I'm hoping all is good then too. Xx


----------



## girlinyork

That's so awesome Cheryl :) I'm chuffed to bits for you


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok today.

girlinyork - I sent oh running from the room last night thanks to a particularly noxious expulsion! Well, nice to get my own back for a change I guess!

rainkat - welcome! It is a lovely group, talked me down off the ledge when I had a meltdown the other week :) And I hear you about the spotting spotting - I've never paid so much attention when I go to the loo!!

All you scanned ladies - exciting! glad everything looks good!

AFM, I spent my lunch hour yesterday looking up when people usually go on maternity leave, and marking how many weeks I'll be in my calendar through to December.... My self preservation instinct of semi-expecting it to go wrong seems to be breaking down, which worries me on one hand and doesn't on the other. There's a part of me that is kind of happy that I'm trying to assume everything will be ok. Like someone said before, if it goes wrong, I'll have enough time to be miserable about it then.

Seriously wish ms would just give me a couple of hours off though...eugh.

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Just thought I'd post something for us all.

For those who are FIVE and SIX weeks pregnant
https://www.askamum.co.uk/upload/2458/images/5weekspregnant.jpg

For those who are SEVEN and EIGHT weeks pregnant
https://www.askamum.co.uk/upload/2462/images/7weekspregnant.jpg

For today I am choosing to be grateful for the chance to love this baby, even if things do go wrong. It's still my little miracle <3


----------



## cherrytomato

awww thanks girlinyork :)

I still find it so weird to think there's a little person in there. It was so weird when I saw the heartbeat last time - how could that be there and me not feel it beating?? I've not really had tummy symptoms this time, not really any bloating - just ms, exhaustion, headaches and thirst - so it's kind of weird to think that's where the little bean is....


----------



## ladykara

Rainkat- welcome honey and congrats, are you still in shock mode ? X

Ttc1 - I went to eat salmon yesterday, used by date was the 18... Luckily I checked but I forget I have to check these things now x

Cheryl - that's fab news !!! I can't wait to see the heart beat myself, it won't feel real for me till then x


Cherry- I find myself talking about when the baby is here, all positive.... When do you think you will take maternity leave ? I get 7 months full pay and plan to work up till My due date, but will see how I feel then. Sorry to hear your ms isn't giving you a break.. I'll be joining you soon with the major ms x

Girlinyork- I can't believe what a huge difference a couple of weeks could make. There is a video clip on YouTube from inside the human body and it says from 12 weeks the baby is formed and it just gets bigger, which is amazing !!

Well the start of my 10 days off work includes shipping today, waiting in for virgin tomorrow and waiting for man to come and fix my dryer.i have a teenager who won't get dressed in his bedroom playing games and a toddler who decided to torment the dog x


----------



## cherrytomato

Wow ladykara, 7 months full pay is pretty good!! I get 2 months full pay, then 16 wks half pay + lower rate stat mat pay, then 15 wks lower rate stat mat pay. I really need to look into what those actual numbers are though! Right now, I'd happily go on mat leave this minute. I'm really not very good at feeling like crap. At the moment I'm thinking of mat leave 4 weeks before due, some time late Feb (which also coincides with my birthday!). I do some freelance writing and editing so can still do a bit of that before bub comes to help top up the bank balance. Can't believe I'm actually thinking about this when I'm only two months' gone...tempting fate....


----------



## girlinyork

Yep, bubs is fully formed by 12 weeks :) That's why so many mcs happen before then. Apparently sometimes a gene can go missing during the development and when it gets to that stage where the gene is needed to form the baby the baby dies :( BUT, most of those babies are lost before four weeks. Our beans are far more likely to be perfect little things :)


----------



## cherrytomato

wow...I don't think I'd clicked that bub would be fully built by 12 weeks. I hope s/he found all the building blocks s/he needed in there this time...


----------



## JerseyBean

girlinyork said:


> I woke OH up last night because I farted. He said it smelt like a corpse in a rubbish dump. I'm so proud of myself.


HAHAHAHAHAAHA that made me howl out loud! My husband said something similar to me! 

On top of my wind smelling like rotting garbage...I have constipation one day, then diahorrea the next... Is this normal? (sorry if TMI!) 

Hope all you ladies are enjoying the lovely things we ave to endure with MS.. And welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Tawn

Welcome Rainkat! Congrats on your bFP!

I never knew the baby was fully formed at 12 weeks, that seems amazing!?!? 

I am really jealous of all of your symptoms. Any of you ladies like me and just have a mild/occasional symptom (like a few uterine cramps, headaches and tiredness but none of the big stuff like boobs so sore you want to curl up and die and loads of ms?) 

I get my second set of bloods drawn tomorrow, so I will be very nervous to get the results on Friday!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: welcome aboard, rainkat! :) 

Queasiness came and went, I'm back to just uterine cramps, headaches (more from stress I think though) and not so sore boobs anymore. I spoke to my midwife yesterday about my spotting and made the decision to go back on the progesterone cream she gave me.

Off for more blood work and to get my kiddo registered for Kinder.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Oh and congrats on seeing a heartbeat, Cheryl!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## rainkat

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Last night I was so exhausted I went to bed at 8:30. I felt like I couldn't take another step. 

I'm still in shock and disbelief. I took another test this morning :haha: The test line showed up before the control line and is darker than the control!! 

No other symptoms than tired and sore bbs. It doesn't feel real yet. My first midwife appt is Sept. 10.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there ladies!!!

Welcome rainkat!! I will add your ticker very shortly and congratulations!!! Its so exciting isnt it? And then after the initial excitment the worry starts to hit!! But everyone in this group is great and really supportive!

Cheryl - yay again on the good scan!! Is the fybogel still working a treat or is it causing runs now? I havent bought some yet and I went twice today :loo: :thumbup: so I think that either eating bread again or drinking pink grapefruit juice is what has helped me!

Tawn - its so hard when you hear everyones symptoms isnt it? My ms isnt really bad, I wouldnt even say its ms lol!! And apart from the tiredness I felt fine all over the weekend, despite my stupidly long shifts!! I was thinking that maybe we are becoming accustomed to the little niggles we have been having and so feel like normal and not pregnant, do you get what I mean? Like little cramps and slight quesiness are just how we should normally feel and so we dont see them as symptoms?? Maybe lol, maybe I'm clutching at straws!

Pinkorblue - I hope the progesterone cream helps hun, how are you feeling?

Lady kara - hwos the bloatedness now? Mine seems to come and go but as I have mentioned I have IBS like you too so sometimes its just what I've eaten. 

Becca - thanks so much for putting those pics up and the positive attitude. You are right we need to start thinking about the positive statistics, like the fact that most mcs happen before 4 weeks, so we are all already looking really good!! And the statistics also say that previous miscarriage has very little bearing on future miscarriages. And once you see that heartbeat the risks decrease again!! I hope that helps people, I think we all spend so long consulting doctor google an focusing on the negatives rather than the positives!!

Cherry - I know what you mean about starting to talk like the baby will arrive, I was chatting about how I will be saving my holidays so that I can go off at the end of feb as well and then have the 9 months at home, unfortunately my company are poo and I only get stat mat pay for the whole 9 months I'm off and then nothing for the last 3 months if I want to be off for a full year.

Everyone else I hope you are all ok today!!


----------



## girlinyork

I might post a picture of my belly. I already look like 14 weeks pregnant or something


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Rainkat~ That's cool about the pregnancy test with darker lines. I tried another one yesterday and it looks the same as the others, control line is darker. :haha: 

Bailey~ Me too but I have high hopes, it worked wonders last time. :) I'm feeling okay, looking forward to a quiet weekend before my next appointment. How are you?


----------



## rainkat

girlinyork said:


> I might post a picture of my belly. I already look like 14 weeks pregnant or something



That's insane! Do twins run in your family?


----------



## girlinyork

Yes. Both sides. Haha


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies. 
Cheryl- congrats on the scan and seeing the hb!! Yay! Another step closer to your rainbow.

It's funny we don't really know where everyone lives but I live in Canada and here we get a full year off for mat leave. I don't think it's full pay but some companies top it up so that it's 100%. I don't qualify at all as I'm self employed so I will likely only be able to take 3 months off or so.

AFM- I had an early scan today and saw a hb!!! I was so nervous and not expecting to see a hb as I am only 5w5d. The gestational sac was measuring 6 weeks bang on. My doc was very sweet he said he would see me as often as I like to keep my stress down.


----------



## girlinyork

Awww I'm so glad you saw a hb. I wish I had a doc that kind lol :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats great marathon girl!! so happy for you!

I am in the UK and here some companies here are nice and will pay you full pay for a year, but mine will only allow the government maternity pay which is only £132 a week for 9 months, so thats all I am taking, if I can afford it for that long!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks girls... Marathon yeah for ur scan too Hun hope we are all getting our rainbows..x

Well since I'm self employed I only get the government stat pay I think it's £127 per week for 6 months but since I work with a clientele I don't want to lose my buisness if I'm off too long I will take 4 months off finish up the beginning of April and go back to work in August. Xx


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Ladies. It does seem a bit more real now. Yes my doc is amazing. he is the FS in town and we were thinking of doing an IUI and then we got pregnant. He insisted on seeing me in the early stages and said today that whatever I need to keep my stress levels down. As we all know that stress is not good for baby.

I'm glad everyone is talking about mat leave. That makes it more real for sure.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, that's wonderful news, Marathon :hugs: and you have an awesome doctor. :)


----------



## ladykara

Marathongirl- what a wicked doctor you have !!! So pleased you got to see a heart beat x

Bailey- I have always had a belly since having jake but I would say its about 4 times bigger than that, it doesn't go down and I can't hold it in.... But I have always been like this with my pregnancies X

Girlinyork- post a pic !!!! Your bloat won't go, it will get bigger but filled with a baby so it's the start of bump pics !! X

I told someone I trusted at work I'm pregnant and they told everyone else in the office and the excuse was because they were worried I was going to lose the baby. the whole reason you don't tell people is incase your lose it... Arghhhhhhh it's been bugging me all week !!! Why are people so bloody stupid !!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm sorry Ladykara, :hugs: that was really insensitive and rude of them to assume they had the right to spread your news around. =/ I hope they try to give you some space and not hound you too much.


----------



## girlinyork

Wow Kara, how infuriating! I'll get a (b)lump picture and upload it tomorrow. Got a headache :(


----------



## marathongirl

Geez that's terrible LAdykara. What were they thinking??

Pinkorblue we are the same 5w5d!! What is your edd? I guess it would be the same?Duh?? My mind isn't really working that well these days.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ No worries lol, it's nice to have a ticker twin! :winkwink:


----------



## rainkat

Ladykara that is so disrespectful of her! It's stories like that that make me afraid to tell anyone. My bff has told me "in confidence" about other mutual friends. If she will tell me about them I worry she will tell them about me.

Marathongirl congrats on the hb! 

I'm in Canada too (Victoria BC) so we get a full year, but my company doesn't top up. Government benefits are 55% of gross income. I work from home so I doubt I will take time off. I haven't really thought about it. That's really getting ahead of myself :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry Ladies! DH has been off of work, so busy here... Will catch up soon. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara that is terrible!! Its up to you to tell people when you want to tell them!! My bf told her brother and his wife (who are my friends too) and I was really annoyed at her. She said that it's coz his wife has had a miscarriage and now has a baby so might be helpful to talk to her, but I know she has had a mc and now a baby so it's up to me if I wanted to talk to her about my worries!! She apologised anyway, but someone telling everyone at work thats awful!!

Hope everyone has a good day, I'm off to work now boo!!


----------



## girlinyork

my CB digi still says 2-3 weeks. I am so upset


----------



## CherylC3

Lady kara wot a bitch tht woman is for blabbing. Cx

Becca don't get upset Hun everyone's levels are different when did it last say 2-3?xx


----------



## girlinyork

A week and a day ago with 2mu at 4 weeks exactly. Todays was fmu so it should have gone up :(


----------



## girlinyork

actually, my mistake. It was six days ago


----------



## CherylC3

Hun I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. X


----------



## girlinyork

Hope so. I woke oh up this morning crying. He looked mortified. I am trying to tell myself that the 3 litres i drank yesterday has something to do with it


----------



## Tawn

Girlinyork, first off :hugs:! But really, the CB digi conception calculator is only 45% accurate (or something close to that, you'd have to look on the packaging) in determining how far along you are so try not to worry too much hun! 

Have you had any betas done yet? Because that would be so much more accurate of a way to see how your levels are doing!


----------



## girlinyork

No, my GP says they only do betas for people with recognised fertility or miscarriage problems. I need to have three miscarriages for them to help. 

I feel a little better though after reading several infuriated reviews from women who've freaked out for the same reason I have and gone on to have healthy babies.


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## girlinyork

I forgot that I promised to share my bloaty pictures!

This is me last Summer (sorry about the pic. I don't have many full body shots..
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251766_10150192261881739_7742327_n.jpg

This is me last night
https://i50.tinypic.com/2j6a736.jpg


----------



## JerseyBean

LadyKara - that is awful that they told the whole office.. i would have gone nuclear hormonal on them on purpose and told them how out of order it was! 

some people just can't help themselves though... and its usually people without kids who dont understand how much you want to spread your own baby news! 

GirlinYork - I know how you feel re; the doctor doing betas/levels etc, my doctor wouldn't do it for me in my last pregnancy (#2 mmc) as he said i haven't had 3 miscarriages. Couldn't believe it, it came across really insensitive.

This is now my 3rd pregnancy, and as much as i am trying to stay positive, its so hard to, the symptoms are different to my last 2 pregnancies, i have had 24hr MS from 4 weeks up until today... where it comes and goes every few hours now! 
Im bloated like mad and look 4/5 months already, and my boobs feel like Mike Tyson has used them as punch bags! SO SORE!!! 
As much as I hate nausea, boob pain and the tiredness... i hope it stays for another 4 weeks when i will have my first scan at 12 weeks! 

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## rainkat

That is one beautiful bump! I have no bloating at all.

Easier said than done but we have to take the home tests with a grain of salt. With so many variables they are hardly accurate. Celebrate when it's good, ignore it when it isn't what you hope to see. It's so hard not to keep testing when it's the only thing you have.


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you rainkat. Can't believe how bloated I am already! People are looking at me funny. My mmc I never showed at all - even a tiny bit. Today for the first time the line on my IC was the same darkness at the control. I don't know why I overlooked that. I suppose the digi spooked me.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi everyone! :) 

Becca~ Very nice hair color! :D Gotta love progesterone, eh? ;)


----------



## girlinyork

My hair isn't that colour any more but thanks :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Becca - dont worry about hpts, everyone stop doing them lol!!!They are all so variable and arent meant to be used to measure progression of your pregnancy, so please please dont upset yourself by doing any more. With my first bfp the only hpt I did was a digi and 2 days after AF was due it said 3+ and that baby I mmc'd. This pregnancy I only got a 1-2 on the digi 2 days before AF was due (thats if I even got my O date correct, according to my LMP I was already 5 weeks by that point) so please dont let them make you question it. Your symptoms are signs that your hcg is definately present and helping you grow a baby. I hope that didnt come across all shouty it was all meant in the nicest way possible, so in the nicest way possible dont do anymore digis Becca lol!!
BTW lovely bloat bump!


----------



## baileybubs

Jerseybean - sorry you are feeling so awful but yay for all the symptoms :thumbup:
Only 4 more weeks for us both hun!! Have you booked your scan yet, mines Sept 20th!! Exactly 4 weeks today!!

Cheryl - is the fybogel doing ok now? I read on the packet that it can cause problems for the first few days until you get used to it. Ive bought some Califig thinking as its fig syrup I could use it but it says to ask your doctor before use in pregnancy doh!! But then Ive consukted doctor google and I think its ok, its just warned against in late pregnancy coz it can bring on labour, apparently. Should I use it do you think? Stupid me why didnt I just buy fybogel!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## baileybubs

Everything ok beccy? Hope you are alright xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I hope I didnt upset you with what I said about digis hun, I was just trying to ease Beccas worry (girlinyork) about getting 2-3 weeks again, not anything to do with you getting 3+ hun, she was worried it wasnt progressing and I was just pointing out to her that just because it wasnt 3+ yet didnt mean it was a bad sign about her pregnancy, and I didnt even see your post about 3+ weeks, I was just responding to Becca. I am so so sorry if you thought I was responding to you, I can see how you would be upset by that, but it really wasnt meant it that way at all hun. 
Please dont leave this thread because of me and my silly big mouth!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its okay im not being horrible or anything i just don't feel welcome
Im stalking your journal anyway so i will be going in there when im online

I feel because i haven't posted in awhile and now i have as iv had no updates
except for my digi today being my last step of knowing im progressing still
but no-one has replied to me :shrug: nothing personal even if it seems that
way im not a nasty person at all

It wasn't you im not personally pin pointing it at you at all or anyone i just thought
at least 1 person would of said something to me :nope: but no-one did 
its okay i may still look into here now and again

Sorry if this has came across wrong or anything i think anyone will understand
if it happened to them, just made me feel like no-one wanted to speak to me 
or didn't like me :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sorry hun! I thought you thought my post was aimed at you seen as I said Becca (girlinyorks actual name) I was just meaning that a low hcg doesnt mean that things are bad. And I am sorry again that you dont feel like we respond in the thread :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv replied to your PM anyway now :)
explaining 

:hugs: i understand about it all xxx


----------



## ladykara

Evening ladies xx

Becyboo- I can only see . On your posts...I posted on the large April thread and always got ignored, so can understand what u must feel but i dont think thats the case here. please don't leave... Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee I'll hound you till your back x

Girlinyork- that's a brilliant bump, and I can see why that must show more on you, I already have a flabby belly lol . I did another digi the day after it should have been 3+ and was devastated it wasn't, it work me 4 days before it did...after my slow building levels I have been told by so many people they had the same thing happen x


----------



## girlinyork

That's made me feel a lot better Kara. Thanks so much. I've felt very pregnant today so I suppose all is well :) x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs::hugs: Becy, I hope you choose to stay. This has been a fantastic group to come to for support and you are definitely apart of it. :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Becca~ Glad the other pic came up, it wouldn't show up at first. Nice bump pic! I'm excited for more pics to come, I'd share but mine is all flab mixed with bloat. :haha:

Ladykara~ How is everything going today?


----------



## girlinyork

I was disappointed with the mmc that I missed out on a bump. Definitely more bloated with this baby :) this whole pregnancy is completely different in fact


----------



## ladykara

Did i say that there was a lady in a&e when I was and she was 4 weeks pregnant and was there because she felt tired and lazy and as she didn't feel like this with the first 3 she was worried something was wrong... I told her how that's one of the main symptoms... I asked if it was the same dad, she said no this one wasn't, I then explained that different dads can cause totally different pregnancy symptoms... She didn't know tiredness was a symptom ... I'm a little shocked she went to a&e with it, but shows how women worry over different things. X


----------



## girlinyork

Oh bless her. She must have really worried to go into a+e


----------



## Pinkorblue11

That's good to hear, Becca. :) 

Awww, she sounds sweet, Ladykara. Good thing you were there to offer helpful insight.


----------



## ladykara

All I could think of is you guys and my other pregnant friends who have had non stop suffered from tiredness ... There was me worried I haven't been tired and there's her in a&e because she is !!! Should have told her to come on here..lol x


----------



## marathongirl

Aww Ladykara that's so sweet you were there to help her out. 
BeccyBoo sorry about you leaving. I feel like I'm just getting to know people now. I wish you a H&H 9 months. Let's hope we all make it and have out rainbows!!
Rainkat- too funny I live in Victoria BC as well! What a small world. I'm sure that's why you used that name! Lol!!

AFM- feeling slightly queasy today when hungry and starting to get picky about what I eat. Not all of my usual foods are sounding as good as they normally do. Also still quite hungry. 

Girlinyork- don't worry about the digi test. I would say if you have symptoms then you know your hcg is rising. Sometimes it takes longer to rise. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

marathongirl said:


> AFM- feeling slightly queasy today when hungry and starting to get picky about what I eat. Not all of my usual foods are sounding as good as they normally do. Also still quite hungry.

^^^ yep! I'm heading to the grocery store tomorrow for that very reason.


----------



## rainkat

Marathongirl that is too funny! Now I wonder if I know you. Not ready to out myself yet. Nobody knows!!!

In a few weeks we'll have to figure it out. 2 degrees of separation in this town.


----------



## girlinyork

I am spending a small fortune on grapes and strawberries. This baby is going to come out looking like a fruit basket


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thank you to all the girls that actually have said something
means alot :hugs:

i will be stalking you all in a different way if you have a journal.. 
as iv told Bailey but i may still pop in now again for you that haven't
got one 

(I never said this group wasn't good etc so please no-one say that as
i never said it i was so happy to find this group after my loss .. its defiantly
not like the massive april thread)


----------



## girlinyork

I don't like the massive April thread. There's so many babies coming that there's also so many losses and it scares the bejeezus out of me! Everyday there are one or two more losses. Its hard to stay positive when you see that!


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi everyone,

Caught up on yesterday's antics, I hope you're all doing well today! And Becyboo, this group is really supportive, so if you do drop back in the future we'll all welcome you with open arms :hugs:

girlinyork - hope you're feeling better about that test now. I only just stopped temping, I was freaking out about 0.3 degree drop...think it was then that I realised it wasn't good for me anymore! And I'm jealous that you're after grapes and strawberries! My head would love them, my stomach just turns at the thought! My drawer at work is currently stuffed with crackers, breadsticks and rich tea biscuits. And my meals are 98% pasta. Eugh. Bless though, oh went out and bought a ridiculous number of ready meals the other day cos it turns out cooking doesn't come so easily when the smell makes you want to run screaming from the house (I think he partly did it cos he thought I might tell you guys about it...he's trying to win oh brownie points....)

ladykara - that was nice of you to comfort the other lady. I had a panic yesterday that I was temporarily _not _exhausted...all rationality left the building quite some time ago....

AFM, I finally called the hospital again and I still wasn't on their system. I explained I was going on hols and was a bit anxious about getting the scan booked in before I left, and the nice lady booked me an appointment! September 12th!! I still might not have had a booking appointment by then though, which is a bit strange, but at least we'l have seen the bub (all being well, fingers crossed, etc etc etc....). I couldn't sleep last night thinking about it, and how we'd show people the scan pic...then started panicking that there wouldn't be anything there....god knows what I'll be like the day before! 19 days and counting......

xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hoping to join you! I noticed some of you were in the April PAL thread also but I thought I'd pop over here too hoping I have a Spring Blossom! I have been nervous about coming over to the PAL thread but for some reason I feel like it's time. I am 8 weeks today and due on April 4th.

Here's a little about me... I have been TTC since 2009. I am 39 (DH is 41) and this is my 5th pregnancy after 4 losses (all D&C's). I have been seeing an RE since my 3rd loss and have been through all of the RPL testing. My doctor has not been able to find a reason for my losses. My 3rd loss was a chromosomal issue. During that pregnancy they found that my pregnant progesterone level was low. By the time we discovered this and started taking the meds I was already about 7 weeks and I think it was too late. I did have 3 scans that time with heartbeats but I was always measuring just over a week behind. That loss was around New Years. After that loss I took a 6 month break, started taking CoQ10 to help my egg quality as well as my prenatals, extra folic acid (Folgard 2.2) and baby aspirin. I also started taking progesterone 5 DPO. Last month I found out that I was pregnant and I am nervously excited, hoping that this will be our sticky bean. I have had 2 scans so far with heartbeats - one at 5w6d and another at 7w6d (yesterday). I seem to be measuring right on track this time and everything looks good (so far!). They did see on my 1st scan this time that my ovaries are not as active as they should be producing progesterone so I am hoping that was my problem, which now should be resolved with the supplements. These next couple weeks will be a critical time for me but I feel more positive this time! Hopefully this will be a H&H 9 months for us all. 

I hope you girls don't mind, but I posted my scan pic from yesterday below. If anyone has some to share I would love to see them. 

Looking forward to chatting with you girls, I will try to go back and catch up.
 



Attached Files:







082312_7w6d.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## girlinyork

cherrytomato, sounds like a right kerfuffle but at least you're sorted now.

Welcome beachchica, looks like everything is going great and that is a gorgeous little bean.

I've just had my scan appointment in the post for 11th October - eek! That's AGES away! I'll be 12 weeks and 1 day by my calculations. Soooo nervous already!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Becy~ I go back and forth a lot about starting a journal, somehow I just can't bring myself to do it. I hope you will pop in on occasion, and I can always say hi through your journal if that's okay with you. :) 

Becca~ No kidding about the small fortune part. Not sure if food prices have gone up in the UK but they have here. 

Cherry~ That was very nice of your OH to do that, even if it was partly for brownie points. ;) Yay for getting an appointment for a scan and lots of positive thoughts your way, there will be a healthy little rainbow waiting to greet you on the screen. :hugs: 

BeachChica~ Welcome! I'm sorry about your losses but congrats on your pregnancy! H&H 9 months to you and great scan pic! I'm not quite sure when I'll actually get a pic to take home, maybe around 10-12 weeks this time. Last time was 6.6 weeks but then again, they're treating this pregnancy differently.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Becca! Will this be your first scan at 12 weeks?


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah, the won't scan me any earlier although I might go into my GP next week and burst into tears and hope he lets me have a reassurance scan


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Jerseybean - sorry you are feeling so awful but yay for all the symptoms :thumbup:
> Only 4 more weeks for us both hun!! Have you booked your scan yet, mines Sept 20th!! Exactly 4 weeks today!!

hi bailey, 

I will be 12 weeks exactly on the 23rd sept... But I am on holiday as from this Sunday for 2 and a bit weeks.. I was at the doctors today and asked her if she could request my scan for either 12/13/14 sep as I am unable to have an early scan, and she said she would request for me but can't promise..
So while I'm on holiday I am going to keep ringing my mother in law to see if the post has come with my date in it!! Can't wait to have a date so I can countdown the days! 

BecyBoo - please don't leave, we have all been through the same experiences here, and all need to stick together and help each other when we have bad days... And also celebrate the good days too! 
Although this thread isn't as big as the other one, it may mean your post gets overlooked sometimes, and people miss it, because pages get filled so quickly! 

Welcome BeachChica! 

Hope everyone is okay! 
Xxxxx


----------



## rainkat

Sorry you felt overlooked Becyboo. I've felt that way before too. I had a look back and though I can't see what you posted because it's gone, I wonder if yours was overshadowed by Becca's pictures. I am guilty of skimming when I only have a few minutes and easily could have missed it. I hope we can move forward. This seems like a very supportive group of ladies, particularly considering we are all pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think it's hitting me this morning. I'm hungry but can't think of anything to eat. I want eggs, but the thought of the smell of them cooking is turning me off. 

Bailey: do I need to send you something to be added to the first post? I'm not sure where to get the appleseed ticker. I have an account on countdowntopregnancy but I couldn't find the tickers.


----------



## girlinyork

I decided to stop staying in and wallowing in worry and go get a herbal tea or something. I caught one whiff of the coffee and ran for the toilets. Hello morning sickness, I did NOT miss you!


----------



## JerseyBean

girlinyork said:


> I decided to stop staying in and wallowing in worry and go get a herbal tea or something. I caught one whiff of the coffee and ran for the toilets. Hello morning sickness, I did NOT miss you!

Becca you are cracking me up with your comments! Especially the one the other day about your farting! Hahaha at least we can try to make light of these symptoms! 

Here's one for you, I basically had to grovel to my husband tonight for us NOT to eat the salad in the fridge I had bought, but for him to drive to the town and get me burger and chips.. Because I "just fancied it, and felt like I deserved a junk food treat!" - he finally caved in and went, had to wait in the queue for the food for 45 mins... Drove home, walked in the door and as soon as I smelt the burger I ran to the toilet and puked! Hahaha he was raging!! 
Needless to say I didn't eat the burger, or the chips.... Oops! :haha:


----------



## rainkat

That's a great problem to have Becca :winkwink:


----------



## girlinyork

Oh Jerseybean that is too funny! I love my symptoms really :)

I've stashed a chocolate fudge cake aside with some cream and I'm going to go to town on that bad boy


----------



## rainkat

burgers and fries, chocolate fudge cake, you ladies aren't helping with my plan to eat healthy!

All I could think of this morning was a sausage mcmuffin. This niblet has me wanting grease.


----------



## JerseyBean

Go to town on that bad boy! HAHAHAHAHAAHA 

The problem is, I crave junk food, and eggs, and mcmuffins, and chocolate, cake.. But when I get it.. I don't want it! 

Before being pregnant, I used to eat chocolate everyday... Only a little, like a cube of dairy milk a day.. I just love something sweet after my dinner, but since I've been pregnant I've gone right off chocolate, my other half is convinced this baby is for real as I NEVER go a day without chocolate! Haha

I'm craving Irn Bru and Monster munch as well now... And as I live in Denmark, is posing a problem! But it's okay.. I'm off home to Jersey on Tuesday so can get my fill of the, both when I get there! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Omg, monster munch <3 I have a friend in jersey. She's gone back for the summer and I miss her :(


----------



## JerseyBean

girlinyork said:


> Omg, monster munch <3 I have a friend in jersey. She's gone back for the summer and I miss her :(

Oh yeah... Pickled onion, beef, or flamin hot! I'm not fussy! Hehe

Really? .. This may sound random, but what's her name? I probably know her as jersey is that small! X


----------



## girlinyork

I'll message you. Her name is pretty unique and she probably won't want it posted :)


----------



## marathongirl

Yay ms Girlinyork!! Bring on the symptoms.

Rainkat-too funny. Well when we are ready we can maybe see if we know each other? Or not.... ? I'm ok with waiting.

Welcome Beach Chia. All sounds great so far!!!

AFM- Soooo hungry but not sure what to eat???? Feeling lots of pulling and twinges around my belly button. Looking forward to the next few weeks flying by!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

girlinyork said:


> I decided to stop staying in and wallowing in worry and go get a herbal tea or something. I caught one whiff of the coffee and ran for the toilets. Hello morning sickness, I did NOT miss you!

:haha: but yay for progress! :D 



JerseyBean said:


> Here's one for you, I basically had to grovel to my husband tonight for us NOT to eat the salad in the fridge I had bought, but for him to drive to the town and get me burger and chips.. Because I "just fancied it, and felt like I deserved a junk food treat!" - he finally caved in and went, had to wait in the queue for the food for 45 mins... Drove home, walked in the door and as soon as I smelt the burger I ran to the toilet and puked! Hahaha he was raging!!
> Needless to say I didn't eat the burger, or the chips.... Oops! :haha:

:rofl: Your poor DH but at least he went out to get it for you. Did he end up eating it? :)

Marathon~ Hope you find something to eat soon! 

Ok, now I really want a piece of chocolate cake, thanks a lot! LOL


----------



## ladykara

Beccyboo- will get one started .. You better stalk me if I do..lol x

Welcome beach ( I'll shorten it to that in time so might as well start now..lol) congrats honey . All sounds very positive for you this time round. My levels are low, no heart beat at scan just hope the meds they have given me was done in time, I go back next thurs to see if a heart beat can be seen.... X

Cherry- they still haven't done it ! That's awful !! X

Jersey - Pmsl !!!! Brilliant, but if you can get away with it it can only be allowed when your pregnant x

AFM- no sickness , boobs not so sore, don't feel pregnant at all...but only have less than a week now until I know what's going on. x


----------



## girlinyork

Kara :hugs: I'm sure beany is fine and snuggled in. Remember, this is what our bodies are built for x


----------



## BeachChica

Girlinyork- I think a few tears couldn't do any harm when you go to the doctor :winkwink: I was always in a panic when I got to my appointments so my doctor would do scans so to calm me. 

Rainkat- I feel like that too. Always hungry but the thought of some foods just turns my stomach. When I do eat I only feel like I can eat a little. I have never had this symptoms for any of my other pregnancies so I hope it's a good sign! Also, if you want your own fruit ticker, you can click mine below and it should take you to the site to set up your own. Then just copy and paste the code into your signature. Don't cancel it until you check to make sure it works on here because one of the codes works, the other does not. 

You girls are killing me :sick: with all this food talk :rofl:


Ladykara- how far along are you? Hoping everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

I should be 7+2 today but I think I'm 3 days behind than that, which I'm hoping is the reason why no heart beat could be seen... But because of the lack of feeling pregnant and my past lost I feel prepared for the worse a lot more now, or maybe expecting the worse..lol..

Girlinyork- do what you have to do to give you peace of mind honey..I would do anything to have a mate who is a sonographer right now !!!!! X


----------



## Ttc1at34

Once again I am behind, but hope I am still okay to jump in-

Rainkat, chocolate chocolate chocolate. that's all I can say. Oh, and greasy cheeseburgers, pizza, and more chocolate. So much for trying to stay healthy :( 

Ladyykara, keep us posted- fx and I believe everything will turn out fine. I always seem to read the same thing everywhere I look- symptoms are different for everybody, not consistent for most, and totally absent for some. 

Mine come and go...this week has been the worst so far, but still not puking or unable to eat. Mostly I just feel uncomfortable and irritable and wow- almost cried on the way to work this morning listening to a story about a muslim rapper. How crazy is that?

How are you ladies doing on the weight gain? I was hoping to keep it at zero until week 12, but I seem to be packing on the pounds. Couldn't have anything to do with the chocolate? 

Bad dreams every night...bloating has set in....belly getting bigger but I think just gas and will pop like a balloon if I poke it.

And anxiety. So afraid for that 11 week doppler. I just try to remember, the odds are on my side--already had my bad times, now it's time for the good ones. A bit lonely, too...all the friends that I avoided because they were having babies during my loss have seemed to moved on. All my own fault, I know, just wish I had been more gracious and handled it better.

hugs to all xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

"already had my bad times, now it's time for the good ones" very true!

The hormones have well and truly hit me. I was up last night sobbing for the women who have lost their babies recently. Chris called me a softie and cuddled me til I fell asleep where I muttered a running commentary all night of my crazy dreams haha! Where abouts do you live? X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Sorry I havent been on for a while - had a bad couple of days. Including really bad cramos last night that scared the life out of me and then oh getting drunk after work rather than coming home so he's not in my good books and my dog had got a limp and I'm really worried about him *sigh*

lady kara - not long now and you will see that your gorgeous bean is perfectly fine, I just know it hun, its just coz it was too early to see a heartbeat last time. I totally understand preparing for the worst though, I am still expecting no heartbeat at my scan and to not be pregnant by October.

girlinyork - I am well jel of how gorgeous and skinny you are!! Makes your bloat look like a gorgeous little bump! Mine just makes me look ft lol, I'm like a weebke lol!! Although my bloat seems to have died down now.

jersey bean - oh i did love that about the burger, so funny! And yay for ms, hope it doesnt get too bad though.

ttc1at34 - aww hun I am sorry you feel lonely! Its hard to see others having healthy babies after a mc, even when you are happy for them. I am feeling bad for a girl at work she has had 4 mcs and the other day she was working with me, a girl who's 24 weeks and a girl who's 28 weeks, must have felt awful for her. I'm sure your friends would understand how you felt, have you tried getting in touch with them? I also felt like my SIL would be annoyed at me the other week, she announced she was pg just a week after my mc. Now she knows I am pg again and we have bought her some baby clothes and I got paranoid that she is thinking "oh shes happy for me now and buying clothes now shes pg again!!" but she wasnt thinking that at all, she was just happy for me.

rainkat - hmmm I thought I had done your ticker, bloody preggo brain I will check lol!! And I dont need anything except your edd which is April 25th I see.

Cherry - oooh so glad you got your scan date!! How exciting!!! I cant wait, I will countdown to yours and then mine will be right after lol!! And the panic is normal. Some days I am happy and think yay I'll be pg at xmas, but yesterday I just couldnt see it, I kept saying "if I'm still pregnant at xmas". The hard side of being PAL.

pinkorblue - hope you are well, is that miracle baby doing ok?

Marathon girl - I am like you, very hungry but dont know what to eat as nothing seems good to me!!

Beach chica - welcome!! so sorry for your losses, but congratulations on this pregnancy and glad it seems to be going well!! Whats your edd hun?

Everyone else I hope you are well, sorry I havent messaged everyone, I have forgotten what I read coz theres so much to catch up on but I hope you are all well!


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: I don't feel gorgeous lol. I'm full of spots and my hair is all lank. Wives tales say baby girls take beauty away from mums so we'll see lol.

Have your cramps eased up? X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they are fine now, turned out to just be IBS pains as I had really bad diarrhea (sorry tmi). But I was still so scared that it was the beginning of a mc, coz when I mc'd (after medical induction) the cramps caused diarrhea at first cause I know contractions cause you to evacuate your bowels. And I convinced myself it was that. Then I told me oh and instead of coming home straight after work he got pissed with his mates so I'm currently not talking to him. He's really annoying me at the minute, he's acting irresponsible and like he doesnt care. Men!!


----------



## cherrytomato

aww bailey I'm sorry your oh is being a pain....I think I'd react exactly the same as you if my oh had gone to the pub when I thought I was about to mc. I would be absolutely livid. After the silent treatment I'd just repeatedly ask what part of him thought that was a good idea!! I'm really glad the cramps were a false alarm :hugs:

And I'm glad we can countdown to the scan together! Does anyone else have their 12 week scan in mid-Sept?

ladykara - I've got everything crossed for you hun. Having a scan when you're on the cusp of being able to see a heartbeat or not can be more of a curse than a blessing when it leaves you uncertain... We'll all be thinking of you :hugs:

Ttc1at34 and girlinyork - I was crying at Toy Story 3 last night. Toy Story, for crying out loud....

Beachchica - don't think I've said hello yet...hello!

And as for all those food cravings....eeeesh! I've only had what I could call cravings twice - once for chocolate biscuits (dash to the vending machine at work, felt thoroughly sick for hours afterwards..) and cheese and tomato on toast the other week. I was just saying to oh yesterday I can't remember the last time I was hungry, the quease completely steals my appetite, and then I just feel worse!

AFM, I think my ms is becoming slightly patchier, which oh keeps saying is probably normal, but of course panics me. And - this will be the only time I say this in the history of ever - I wish I was fatter. I've not really had anything in the way of bloating this time. My uterus is supposed to be the size of a grapefruit or something by now. I'm usually a size 8-10 (UK) and I lay flat on my back this morning and tried to feel something even vaguely bump-like and there was nada. Definitely no grapefruit. :nope: Oh well. Maybe next week when I hit double figures something will start happening...


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cherry I wouldnt worry about it, i dont have any bloat anymore now either. Dont have the remotest bit of a bump, but then again I have flab to hide it coz im a uk size 14 lol!

My oh is gonna get it in the neck any minute, he's just got up. I have taken my engagement ring off and I am telling him I dont want to marry someone who would rather drink at the pub when his pregnant girlfriend has just told him she is having bad crampos after already having a mc earlier in the year. I know all he will do is say sorry but its gonna take more than that this time. Sorry is just a bloody word to him, I dont think he means it coz he says it and then does the same thing again a few days later.


----------



## baileybubs

oops spelling 'crampos' lol


----------



## girlinyork

I don't blame you bailey. I would be livid. First time I mc'd my oh was in town and when I told him I was spotting he came straight home. I hope your oh gets his bloody act together x


----------



## girlinyork

Cherrytomato I thought I felt something but it only my constipated bowels hahaha. Ew!


----------



## BeachChica

Ladykara- when did you go in for your first scan ? When I went in for mine at 6 weeks the doc told me that If I had come the day before I probably would not have seem the HB, that it has just started beating! 

Ttc1- I feel like I am putting on the pounds. I feel hungry all the time even though the though or smell of some foods is really turning my stomach. The anxiety is normal. I am almost in a panic every time I go to the doctor. The joys of RPL. Sorry about your friends. If they are good friends they will understand and take you back. Just tell them you have had a difficult time. :hugs:

Bailey- my Edd is April 4th. The tickers you set up on the front page are great!! Cramps at this stage are definitely scary! I am so in tune to what is going on with my body that every little twitch makes me worry I have IBS too, its awful. Some people say it gets worse when you are pregant. Not looking forward to that!!! ! Sorry about your OH... Men!!!

Cherry- I will have a 10 week scan on sept 6th and an 11 week scan on sept 14th. I will be counting down with you girls! The next couple of weeks will be critical for me! My bloat seems to come and go for me too, not sure where these oranges or grapefruits are either and I am a size 4 so I should def see some thing down there!!! :shrug: 

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## baileybubs

Ok ladies, after having a bad couple of days I thought I'de maybe cheer myself up looking at names, and being more positive about this little hobbit. So, as I dont think I can legally name him/her hobbit (I'm sure it would be abuse lol) I was looking at names and struggling!! I do have some names I like but none that I love and oh doesnt like my names anyway lol.

Thought I'd see what everyone elses ideas were and we can compare any useful websites etc!!

My current names are;

Niamh (pronounced Neve)
Caitlyn
Isabelle

Connor
Kiefer
Thatcher
Sebastian (ruined by stupid 50 shades now though)
Riley


----------



## cherrytomato

girlinyork said:


> Cherrytomato I thought I felt something but it only my constipated bowels hahaha. Ew!

haha... Last week i tried the same lying down trick and I was like 'Mike! (oh) I think I can feel a bump! Feel!' and he came over and we were all grinny cos there was definitely Something There. Then I went to the loo. Afterwards I had to say to him, 'umm..you know that 'bump' earlier? Not so much a bump..' 

'You made me think your poo was my unborn child?!!'

(tmi...sorry! But it made me laugh...)

Beachchica - ooo lots of scans! I'm glad we can count down together :) It's good that you get so many scans when you've been through so much to get where you are. Sounds like all you ladies in the US get monitored more closely than we do over here. But then again the health care system is a bit different I guess!

bailey - has your oh repented yet? I really hope he's trying to make it up to you. Everything seems 10 times worse when your hormones are up the spout anyway so I hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok today xx


----------



## Ttc1at34

Bailey, men are just clueless sometimes...I am sure it's not that he didn't care, it probably just didn't even occur to him that something serious may have been going on because sometimes they can't see things until they're hit in the face with it. 

I like the name Connor...Caitlyn is also pretty, especially with that spelling.

TMI:
So now I am totally freaking out again- just had an extremely painful b.m. and lo and behold, brown/faint pink spotting again (I'm certain it came from the baby hole). Should I call my doc and ask for a scan? Also symptoms are gone again this morning. Anyone else dealing with occasional spotting?

hugs to all xxx


----------



## cherrytomato

baileybubs said:


> Ok ladies, after having a bad couple of days I thought I'de maybe cheer myself up looking at names, and being more positive about this little hobbit. So, as I dont think I can legally name him/her hobbit (I'm sure it would be abuse lol) I was looking at names and struggling!! I do have some names I like but none that I love and oh doesnt like my names anyway lol.
> 
> Thought I'd see what everyone elses ideas were and we can compare any useful websites etc!!
> 
> My current names are....

oooooo NAMES! Yay!

I'm rubbish with names. I've tried a few with oh but the ones I like, he scrunches his nose up at.

Lovely list of names though bailey :) Y'know, I never knew that was how you pronounced Niamh! One of my friends just named her son Sebastian so it took it off the table for us. And my best friend has a niece called Riley so I guess you could use that if it's a girl or a boy!

My mum had a thing about not giving my sister or I names that could be shortened...I don't know why. I think she wanted to make sure we were called the names SHE HAD CHOSEN (she's a bit like that...) I think I'd almost rather our kids had names that had some flexibility so they could stamp a bit of themselves on there...

What does your oh think about names? Or is he not getting a say at the moment...


----------



## cherrytomato

Ttc1at34 - so sorry you're having a stressful time :hugs:

What time is it where you are? Is it worth leaving it a couple of hours and seeing if it happens next time you go to the bathroom? Are you getting stomach pains? Some spotting can be entirely normal so it might be nothing at all, and brown sounds like old blood so could just have been dislodged courtesy of the other shifting in your insides?

My symptoms are definitely coming and going more now. And tend not to be there in the morning after a good night's sleep...could that be happening with you?

If it would help you feel better I don't think there's any harm in calling your doctor for some reassurance xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with Cherry ttc1at34, I dont think you should panic as spotting is perfectly normal in pregnancy especially as its brown, and I know this is tmi, but when I went for BM whilst bleeding for mc, whenever I pushed it caused more blood to come out, I reckon you just had a bit of normal spotting that the pushing of BM helped to dislodge. Have you dtd recently? Apparently that can cause the cervix to bleed a tad but its nothing to worry about. If you get a lot more or it goes red I would go to a&e though, but I'm sure thats not the case. And I was also panicking about symptoms disappearing, I think that being PAL can take all the joy out of pregnancy. Plus you are getting closer to the 2nd tri and so symptoms will start to ease soon anyway, maybe its that hun xxxxx

Cherry - I love the name Niamh but my oh doesnt :-( and Kiefer, I love Irish names, coz mines Irish lol, so I love having a unique name and want my kids names to be unique too. I love the name Bella but our niece is called Stella so I dont think it would sound good. I dont know where to look for good names though cox all the sites give weird names or the most popular names, neither of which I want lol


----------



## Ttc1at34

Cherry, I think have noticed that my symptoms seem to be better after a long night's sleep, so maybe that's it. I don't have any stomach pains or cramping; it was just a bit of brown mixed into the normal creamy white discharge (sorry for TMI!). And it seems to be just about gone again already, mostly clear now. 

Haven't dtd either, though I had the same spotting the day after my 7week ultrasound where we saw the heartbeat. So I know for sure this was going on while the baby was proof positive 100% alive....I know I read that spotting can be normal---do you ladies really think it's true? 

I'm so tempted to beg for another scan, just to reassure myself. Argghh, this is so stressful!

Kiefer is a nice name...I'm a big fan of nicknames myself, I agree with Cherry- seems to add a bit of personality/individuality.

Currently 11:00 here- I live in Minnesota, fall colors just starting to come out now. My favorite time of year :)

Thanks so much for your encouragement and support :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw it sounds beautiful where you are!! Its dreary and rainy here, typcial English weather!!

A friend of mine had what she was periods until 2nd tri, she didnt know she was pg until 12 weeks!! So i guess its deffo possible to bleed or spot and by fine!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ttc~ :hug: No one can predict how they'll feel, act, ect. after they lose a child. You did what you felt was best for you when you lost your little one, anyone who hasn't gone through it themselves wouldn't truly understand. I'm sorry you're feeling a bit lonely though, maybe if you feel up to it, try to get in touch with them. :flower: I agree, if it will put you at ease, you should contact your doctor. 

Bailey~ Oh no, I hope those cramps have settled down. Sorry your DH is being less than helpful right now. :hugs: Sending healing vibes to your dog, sorry to hear he's limping, I hope he'll be okay. I'm okay, hoping the scan tomorrow reveals little miracle is growing in the right spot but honestly, I'm dreading my OB visit on Monday. It's approaching the time to discuss cerclage placement. I've already expressed my fears and concerns of the tvc not being enough to prevent my cervix from opening, but my concerns are always brushed off. That's why I was willing to go out of state to pay for the cerclage I wanted. It's so hard talking to people about it because no one understands. 

Cherry~ :hugs: 

Ladykara~ Think of you! xxxxxx

Beach~ :wave:

No weight gain for me, actually I lost a couple of pounds..

Aww, the girls names are adorable Bailey, I've always liked Riley too! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Pinkorblue, i really hope they will pay attention to your concerns, just be firm with them! Are you in the US, does that mean you have to pay insurance for your healthcare? I would just demand that they listen and make sure they are giving you the best help they cn.
Praying for a little sticky bean on your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Bailey. Yep, I'm in the US and we do pay for our insurance. Sigh, it really is emotional being PAL.. I'm all the more thankful for you ladies. :hugs:

You know, I think I'm going to take a page out of your book and find something to cheer me up. :)


----------



## baileybubs

You shoudl try reading the funny birth stories thread, I'm reading some now and although some are scary they are quite amusing. They are in the labour and birth forum


----------



## girlinyork

Pinkorblue, I'd keep requesting the cerclage until you get it!

Ttc1, the spotting is probably caused by the straining but for your piece of mind run it by your doctor xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

You're both right, I have to be firm and request until they listen. My emotions are just all over the place..


----------



## marathongirl

PinkorBlue-sorry for you being so emotional. It goes with the territory!! Praying hard for you that you will see your sticky bean tomorrow. I agree I would push for what you believe in. People don't give us women enough credit for our instincts.
Bailey- so sorry that your fiancé wasn't being very supportive. Men can just be so insensitive sometimes.

Ttc- sorry about feeling lonely. I totally understand about the way you were with your friends. One of my co- workers gf was pregnant at the same time as I was last year. He announced it and that it was an 'accident'. They were trying to time things and not get pregnant, yeah well guess who had a healthy baby. I was so resentful when I had my mc I couldn't even talk about it with him. When the baby was born she brought him to the office and I couldn't even p


----------



## marathongirl

I sent my post by accident. I couldn't even look at the baby. I feel bad but what do you do? I think your friends would understand.

AFM- cycling between feeling fine and feeling terrified. It's so hard to be PAL. I think I will stop temping as well as the fluctuations freak me out. Feeling still quite hungry and nauseous when I'm hungry. Super tired today. Do you think my kids would mind if I just lay on the couch all day?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Marathon. :hugs: We really aren't given enough credit sometimes. I heard about temp fluctuations, I retired my bbt right after I took that hpt in my avatar. How old are your kids?


----------



## girlinyork

Marathongirl, stop temping. Seriously :) Jessica28 on here is 15 weeks pregnant after a loss and was freaking out over her temps until everyone made her stop x


----------



## BeachChica

Bailey - I like the names you've choosen! I also like Aiden for a boy. A friend of ours has a son by that name so it's out for us. 

Cherry- :rofl: I was laughing so hard when I read your posts. Yes lots of scans for me. My RE has been really good on monitoring me closely after my 3rd loss. 

Ttc1- like the others said, if you had sex or did anything strenuous it could cause the spotting. If it turns red at all I would definitely insist on going in for a scan. I started spotting last time over New years and had to talk to an on call doctor. They told me not to come in unless it was heavy. I went 3 days before I could see my regular doctor due to the holiday and by then I was full on miscarrying. I will never wait again.

Marathongirl- I just stopped temping too. It's hard when you're used to doing it but I think it's better to keep those stress levels down! I'm just laying onto couch today too so u say go for it!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Beachchica, I had my d+c on the same day you had your last miscarriage


----------



## marathongirl

Pinkorblue my kids are 10 and almost 9. They are 14 months apart. My dd is the older and Ds younger. They are very active in sports so once hockey season starts in 2 weeks my weekends will be very busy. That's why I'm thinking that today is a good couch day!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Nice, I have a 10 year old too. :) In that case, I would definitely declare today couch day for you! ;)


----------



## BeachChica

girlinyork said:


> Beachchica, I had my d+c on the same day you had your last miscarriage

Gilinyork- I had a D&C actually the next morning. I guess we were both spending our New Years in the hospital. :sad1:


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah, beany died on new year's eve and I found out new year's day. This new year's eve I'll be 22 week pregnant though - yay!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

BeachChica said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Beachchica, I had my d+c on the same day you had your last miscarriage
> 
> Gilinyork- I had a D&C actually the next morning. I guess we were both spending our New Years in the hospital. :sad1:Click to expand...




girlinyork said:


> Yeah, beany died on new year's eve and I found out new year's day. This new year's eve I'll be 22 week pregnant though - yay!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

BeachChica said:


> Bailey - I like the names you've choosen! I also like Aiden for a boy. A friend of ours has a son by that name so it's out for us.

I got really confused then Beach coz I dont remember putting Aiden lol, but then I realise you were just saying you like that name lol but it is a lovely name. Its always such a pain when you like a name and someone else already has it lol!!

Hope all you ladies are well, I cant sleep boo!


----------



## rainkat

Thanks for adding me Bailey :flower:

I was out running errands today and had to unbutton my jeans to sit in the car. I know it's just bloating but it still made me happy :haha:


----------



## Storm7

Nervously stepping over to join you ladies. Got my BFP yesterday and confirmed with a digi this morning 1-2 weeks pregnant! 

My EDD is 4th May 2013. Hope that qualities me for a spring blossom? Too nervous to start a May thread.


----------



## CherylC3

Omg storm congrat Hun.....xxxxx


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Storm and Congrats! :flower:


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Storm :) Your little girl is gorgeous xx


----------



## rainkat

Congrats on your :bfp: storm :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay storm!! Congrats!!! So happy for you!! I will add you a ticker to the first page, and of course you can join, we purposely named the group Spring Blossoms so we could have more ladies join us!! 

Afternoon ladies how are we all today?

I have been feeling very tired and a little sick this afternoon so I'm gonna go have a lovely nap which seems such a waste of sunshine as its glorious outside for a change but I am so sleepy!!

Ooh and I have a few more names for thought (just a few :rofl:)

Nathaniel
Taylor
Lucas
Xander
Ethan
Samuel
Charlie
Mitchell
Parker
Evan 
Rhys
Brogan

Layla
Ysobel
Elayna
Ellie
Lexi
Bethanie
Elisa
Isobel
Eloise
Hope
Paige
Erin
Sheridan
Elysia
Mollie
Megan

Do you think I've got enough to choose from lol!!! My faves at the mo are Eloise and Nathaniel.


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies there are so many of us now!! And loads of raspberries!!

SO who has any important appointments this week? Sorry I have the memory of a goldfish at the best of times let alone adding baby brain to that!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my names are 

Leo. Sienna
Harrison. Sophia


----------



## baileybubs

Aw they are lovely Cheryl, I love Harrison but oh has vitoed it. We have agreed that any names we each really dont like automatically gets a vito, like on an episode of Friends lol. He has also vitoed Thatcher and Noah boo. But the list above are the ones we both agree on. I came up with them all though lol. He has only come up with Daisy and I vitoed it coz I think it sounds silly with his last name lol.


----------



## CherylC3

My favourite from ur lists are Lucas and Layla. X


----------



## girlinyork

I like Paige, Erin and Xander. I suggested those to OH and he won't use them :(


----------



## baileybubs

I'm quite lucky that he likes those names, but I think he's only saying that for now, I think the closer we get to the baby arriving the more he'll vito lol!!

I'd love Lucas and Layla together if I had twins (obviously if I had one of each)


----------



## Storm7

Thank you for the welcome!

I love the name Elysia it is one of my top girls names. We really struggled with girl's names when we had Aviana but found one we loved! 

I actually need to update my picture of her but don't think I can from my phone.


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Storm!! And welcome. I saw you on the Feb PAL thread. I was quietly stalking and didn't have the courage to post. I had a mc on June 24 just before you. Here's hoping these are our sticky beans! At least I felt I had the courage to post this time. It just felt right so maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## Storm7

Hi Marathongirl (from your name I am guessing you are a more energetic exerciser than me!). Sorry for your losses and thank you for the welcome. I am pleased that you felt able to post this time. I actually feel more positive about this pregnancy than my last. Fingers crossed these are our sticky beans!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats and welcome to SB, Storm! :flower: You have an adorable little girl!

Bailey~ Nice list! ;) I like Xander and Elayna. :) 

Kind of hard to tell since I had to look at a bunch of small, distorted screen shots after getting redressed while the ultrasound tech was on the phone. Looks like a sac and yolk sac has appeared somewhere in there but I won't know for sure until tomorrow. Lousy code of silence! :dohh:


----------



## ladykara

Hey guys, hope everyone is well. I have just got back from spending the weekend in shakespeare country.... It was lovely but missed the kids..

Beach- yes I was about 6 weeks, the lady wasn't too worried, but I googled it ( which we all know just causes more worry) and American women were saying when they went for their scan at 6 weeks and didn't get a heart beat their doctors were saying they should get it by now and trying to book them in for a d&c the next day !!!! X

Storm- congrats and welcome honey x

So many beautiful names ! I have so many for girls but only the name Taylor for a boy..... I said to hubby we would be stuck if we had twin boys..

I feel as pregnant as a pebble !!! No sickness, no sore boobs, nothing ! If it wasn't for my bloated belly ( which to be honest Is this size anyway, it just when your pregnant you let it out more) I wouldn't even know I was.. I have convinced myself so much that's it's over that I think I'm at peace with it now... Sounds crazy I know and hubby refuses to talk about it.. 

X


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ladykara~ :hugs: Thinking of you and hope your next scan shows a healthy little spring bean. <3


----------



## marathongirl

Pinkorblue your us sounds promising! Can't wait for an update tomorrow.
Lady- I understand how you feel but please don't give up hope! I'm sending you all of my positive vibes for your next scan! 

Storm- thanks. I feel more positive this time too. One day at a time right? Are you going to get blood work or an early scan?

Felt quite nauseous this morning so was weirdly happy about that. Does anyone feel really irritated right now? I just feel I've got no patience or tolerance for anything.


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: Kara, I bet everything is okay xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hello!

Storm - I'm so glad that you are feeling more positive about this pregnancy! Same question as above, will you be getting any bloods or early scans done?

Lady kara - I am really hoping that what you have read from American doctors is poppy cock! Did you actually know your exact ovulation date? I really really hope that all is well and there will be little gummy bear beanie there when you have your next scan. When is it again? (sorry goldfish memory). And dont worry about lack of symptoms hun, I really dont think that always signifies bad things.

Pinkorblue - glad it seems to look ok hun, why coulnt they tell you at the scan what was going on? I'm confused, the tech at my scan was the person who told me everything. Do they have to have a doctor tell you it all where you are?

Marathon girl - I'm glad you felt you could post on here and become a spring blossom :flower:

Becca - hows things today hun, is chris still being a sweetie? 

AFM - just been for a 2 hour nap coz I was shattered again. I'm having to do a wake shift tomorrow which I may find very hard so I'm going to try and stay up really late tonight so I can sleep all day tomorrow!! 
And I'm 9 weeks tomorrow eeeek!! I'm starting to get really panicky now!!


----------



## baileybubs

BTW hi to everyone else hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## girlinyork

Chris is always a sweetie. He said goodbye to the baby before leaving for work this morning. He walked home in the rain and put dinner on for me and then cuddled up to me on the sofa. He's now bringing me ice lollies for my sickness :)


----------



## baileybubs

Awww bless him! Thats so lovely. Meanwhile I havent even heard from my oh lol! To be fair he's at work and probably busy.


----------



## girlinyork

I am a very very lucky woman :)


----------



## Storm7

One day at a time indeed. 

Got to book a doctors appointment and see. However, all shut till Tuesday! Hopefully I will get an appointment for Thursday or Friday and will know more then. I was told when I had my second mc that they will give me a seven week scan but that typically they don't do blood tests.


----------



## baileybubs

Typical nhs!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join in! I had a MMC at 9 weeks (had ultrasound on June 13th that reveled an empty sac and passed everything naturally June 16th)

I just got my BFP on August 21st at 10dpo (had Very very faint shadow lines at 8dpo) I have my first appointment Sept 4th and I'm terrified :-/ my boobs don't hurt continuously yet I have been having vivid dreams and craving meats (something I did with DS2) I'm just praying for symptoms because with our loss I didn't have any :-/


----------



## girlinyork

Hello Amanda and congrats on the bfp.

My breast pain has fluctuated but I am bring constantly reassured that its normal :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amanda and welcome! Congratulations! Your boys look beautiful!

Whats your edd, I will add you a ticker if you like to the front page. Its so hard being PAL isnt it, every symptom or lack of symptoms make you worry! But I think that we feel it all so much more and are so much more aware when PAL, the cravings and vivid dreams are both excellent signs though!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> No-one just a teeny bit pregnant like me?

Me, i am i am!!! VERY teeny bit pregnant...like 5 minutes preggers. He, he!!!


----------



## girlinyork

ttcbabyisom said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> No-one just a teeny bit pregnant like me?
> 
> Me, i am i am!!! VERY teeny bit pregnant...like 5 minutes preggers. He, he!!!Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, welcome ttcbabyisom!! So happy for you!! I wanted to invite you here coz I love the other thread we chat on but sometimes feel bad talking about being pg when others on there are still ttc whereas here I can complain about ms or lack of ms without upsetting anyone (the ladies on that thread would always say that they dont mind anyway coz they are all so lovely lol but I always feel bad).

Yes you are a teeny bit pregnant lol, such an awesome bfp on that frer (on the other thread) was that only 11dpo?? Very good!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Lol, welcome ttcbabyisom!! So happy for you!! I wanted to invite you here coz I love the other thread we chat on but sometimes feel bad talking about being pg when others on there are still ttc whereas here I can complain about ms or lack of ms without upsetting anyone (the ladies on that thread would always say that they dont mind anyway coz they are all so lovely lol but I always feel bad).
> 
> Yes you are a teeny bit pregnant lol, such an awesome bfp on that frer (on the other thread) was that only 11dpo?? Very good!!

Thank you so much for inviting me to this forum. I'm with you, now that I got my bfp, i definitely don't want to rub it in their faces...that was still me just last week...before i knew, you know?! So i get it! I just wanted to give them my news and now this can be my new home...of course will need to check back on those pages for any questions and to thank peeps for their congrats! 

Did you see the digi bfp? that one is the most impressive in my eyes since it's only at 9 dpo...crazy! but yes, the frer was only 11 dpo...love it!


----------



## ladykara

Welcome Amanda and tccbaby who is just 5 mins pregnant Pmsl... That made me chuckle... Congrats to you both x

Can I say sorry for my post, I know we are all worrying and I didn't help...I tried to tell my mate who just gets angry with me for being so negative, and my husband switches off...I guess it's how I cope x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah a cb bfp at 9dpo is really good!! They arent as sensitive as frers so either you have an early implanter or it could be twins!! Either way it shows that your hcg levels are excellent!!

Ive added your ticker!!

Amanda - I will add your ticker as soon as I get your edd hun, welcome again to the group xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara - dont be so silly!! The whole point of this group is so that we can express our worries, fears, joys and excitement with ladies who feel exactly the same and to give and receive support. Any worry you have please dont feel you cant say it on here, or how you feel because however you feel we all understand xxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Kara, if you have any worries you can always voice them to us xx


----------



## EMTAmanda

My EDD is May 4th, 2012 :-D 
My birthday is May 8th!

Experiencing a loss makes all those icky preggo symptoms seem like the best feelings in the world! Haha  Thank you ladies for such a warm welcome!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Yeah a cb bfp at 9dpo is really good!! They arent as sensitive as frers so either you have an early implanter or it could be twins!! Either way it shows that your hcg levels are excellent!!
> 
> Ive added your ticker!!
> 
> Amanda - I will add your ticker as soon as I get your edd hun, welcome again to the group xx

Gosh, you just got me so excited and made me smile huge!  I'd be happy with WHATEVER! Thanks for adding my ticker. Now...let's hope i get to keep it.


----------



## baileybubs

ttcbabyisom - yes you will get to keep it hun, PMA lol, this is your sticky bean hun, they are all our sticky beans :flower:

Amanda - aw what a lovely birthday present that will be!! Your ticker is added, and you are ticker twins with Storm :thumbup:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Ttcbaby when is your EDD? I'm just a teeny bit preggers too! I found out on Aug 19 at 8dpo (shadow lines on wondfo), faint lines on wondfo 9 dpo, and PREGNANT on CB Digi on Aug 21st! I never even had a period since my MMC! I also started taking Vitex two weeks before I ovulated so I owe this pregnancy to God and vitex! :-D


----------



## EMTAmanda

Omgosh thank you so much!!!!! I'm so excited to have found this support! We are on our way home from a vacation since Thursday and I haven't gotten to test since Thursday morning so I can't wait to get home and pee on a stick and see how dark my lines are now!!!!! :-D


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, its funny how everyone here has a POAS addiction lol, thankfully mine has been cured now :rofl: now I'm a symptom spotting addict instead....everything gets attributed to baby now, even dandruff lol, coz I never had it before being pregnant lol!!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm bleeding and it doesn't look good


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no! Becca what kind of bleeding? Is chris with you? :hugs: Try and remember that bleeding in pregnancy is fairly common and normal and does not mean the worst hun> Praying its all ok for you hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

marathongirl said:


> Does anyone feel really irritated right now? I just feel I've got no patience or tolerance for anything.

Me. It happens more often at the hospital though, I swear the second I set foot in the parking lot, total mental shift. I'm starting to scare people. :haha:



girlinyork said:


> Chris is always a sweetie. He said goodbye to the baby before leaving for work this morning. He walked home in the rain and put dinner on for me and then cuddled up to me on the sofa. He's now bringing me ice lollies for my sickness :)

:thumbup::thumbup: for Chris! Oh no, Becca, praying hard for you, hun. xxxxxxx

Bailey~ I think in a lot of ways, the UK has a better maternity system than America. They can't say anything for liability reasons, but a little reassurance wouldn't hurt, I mean it's not like they don't know what they're looking at. Depending on what's going on, you can get sent back to the OB office while the results are brought up rather quickly. In most cases, you have to wait for your appointment or your OB can call with the results. Yay for almost 9 weeks!!! :happydance: and :hugs:

Ladykara~ No apologies, totally what Bailey and Becca said, that's what we're here for. You have every right to vent your feelings, no one knows better than we do how stressful PAL can be. 

Amanda~ Welcome aboard and congrats!!! :) 

ttcbaby~ Woohooo for a bfp on a Friday, what a great start to your weekend! Congrats!! :D


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I suppose the nhs is better in that way pinkorblue, although I havent received any reassurance or tests and am having to wait until 12 weeks, but i suppose i just have to be patient.

becca I hope you are alright xxxxx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Praying for you Becca!!!!!


----------



## ladykara

Becca-is it fresh blood ? Clots? With or without cramps ? I know I have already said this but I bled ( poured) out, I literally sat in the bath thinking or was over, with cramps and clots... And she was perfectly fine... But I know no matter what you will think the worse. If it was day time I would suggest go to a&e as they could scan you but they may keep u in or send you home and come back when scan people contact you...thinking of you honey, keep us updated xx


----------



## girlinyork

Its like a period with clots :( I am distraught


----------



## baileybubs

Becca I really hope it's not the end, and I hope you aren't alone right now xxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Chris is here and his mum rushed over x


----------



## ladykara

Stay in bed if you can hon.... They suggested a hot water bottle to me. Any cramps with it ? I know how upsetting it is...and I have been thinking about you since you posted. If you do go to a&e they may be able to tell if your cervix is closed or open... Was it you who's MIL is a nurse ? X


----------



## girlinyork

No she's not a nurse. I'm on bed rest. I've had some dull cramping and aches. I just don't have a good feeling about this :(


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Becca~ Still praying for you, sweetie and glad you aren't by yourself. xxxx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hugs to you Becca!!!! I'm praying for you and your family sweetie! I'm hoping your bean is okay!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EMTAmanda said:


> Ttcbaby when is your EDD? I'm just a teeny bit preggers too! I found out on Aug 19 at 8dpo (shadow lines on wondfo), faint lines on wondfo 9 dpo, and PREGNANT on CB Digi on Aug 21st! I never even had a period since my MMC! I also started taking Vitex two weeks before I ovulated so I owe this pregnancy to God and vitex! :-D

Hi EMTAmanda! Just going by my last period, it would be May 9, 2013. Congrats to you too!!! Here's to this being our rainbow babies! I owe mine to God and Progesterone/Prometrium and possibly the several other natural remedies I tried this cycle. Feel free to stalk my chart. It's fun!


----------



## marathongirl

Oh no Becca. I'm praying so hard for you. I hope your little beany is ok. I'm glad you are not alone as well.


----------



## girlinyork

doesn't look good. Woken up and all my symptoms are gone


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Becca thinking of u Hun... :hugs: call epu and demand a scan of bloods Hun...xx


----------



## Storm7

Thinking of you Becca. Cheryl is right - call the EPU and they should check your bloods. They were very good with me last time.


----------



## baileybubs

I agree Becca, try and call an emergency doctor or epu again and insist on being seen, its not right that they make you wait until Wednesday. Big big hugs hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

Oh Becca I'm so sorry you're going through this. We're all here for you whatever happens. Just look after yourself and keep Chris close xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

I called the epu and they're jam packed. They've given me first priority on cancellations and told me to keep the sac in a Tupperware box if I pass it and bring it in for tests


----------



## baileybubs

girlinyork said:


> I called the epu and they're jam packed. They've given me first priority on cancellations and told me to keep the sac in a Tupperware box if I pass it and bring it in for tests

oh hun I am so so sorry :nope:


----------



## Storm7

girlinyork said:


> I called the epu and they're jam packed. They've given me first priority on cancellations and told me to keep the sac in a Tupperware box if I pass it and bring it in for tests

I don't have any words of comfort but send lots of :hugs:


----------



## cherrytomato

Oh Becca :hugs: Are there any other hospitals you could go to? I wish there was more we could do...a board like this can only do so much but we're all thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I am not religious Becca but I'm still praying to whoever or whatever (the universe?) that this is just a terrible scare for you. Please you and chris look after each other and keep us posted. As all the other ladies have said we are all here and thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you everyone. Your kind words mean so much to me :cry: :hugs: I'm cramping up now and it really feels like a miscarriage. It's upsetting because about an hour ago my symptoms hit with a vengeance. I'm so frightened I'll never get to be a Mummy :(


----------



## ladykara

Becca- A&E took my bloods and had results back in a hour..could this be a option ? Has the bleeding stopped yet ? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Becca :hugs: u will be a mum Hun...x


----------



## girlinyork

:nope: I have such serious doubts. Even before the losses I always thought I'd never be a mum


----------



## CherylC3

Hun I kno u think tht the now but u will be one...x

My hubby sent me an article the other day from the paper saying

The reason woman hav recurrent Miscarrages is because we are super fertile and fertilise the bad embryos tht most woman would not fertilise... So most woman will hav babies if they hav had previous Miscarrages.

A nurse told me falling pg is the hard part and if u can fall pg any problems can be fixed, but if u can't fall pg u are more likly not to hav a baby cause of unexplained infertility...x

Sorry for the novel but there is light at the end of the tunnel Becca u will hav a baby.. I'd try and get bloods done or try another hospital. Xx


----------



## girlinyork

Other hospitals are so far away. I'm not sure that bloods would put my mind at rest because they'd call me back in on Wednesday to check the levels and I'll be in anyway then for a scan


----------



## ladykara

Has the bleeding stopped ? If you put a post in 3rd tri asking how many have bleed in first tri, you will see that it's common, I know you are preparing for the worse right now i think All women do, only one full day left before you have a scan... But hope they get a cancellation for you..you will be a mum honey, and there is still a good chance it will be in April x


----------



## BeachChica

Whoa! I missed a lot since yesterday so I will try to catch up!

Ladykara  6 weeks is def early so it could be that youre a couple days off. I think you will see it at your next scan. Dont worry about the symptoms. Sending lots of positive vibes your way!! :thumbup:

GirlinYork Oh no! Thinking of you. I had bleeding this pregnancy too, it completely freaked me out but when I went in to see the doc he said everything was fine. I hope thats the case for you too! :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your BFPS! :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Becca~ I've been thinking of you all night. :hugs: Still praying and hoping a cancellation happens so you can get into the hospital. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

I passed something big. I took the remains into hospital and they said the sac was empty. So it was probably a blighted ovum. Got a scan at 9.50am tomorrow to check everything is gone. Thanks everyone for being so nice and positive :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Girlinyork- words can not express how sorry I am... I am so sad.....Sending my love to you both... Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I posted in your journal already but again, I'm sorry you're going through this. :cry: Keeping you and Chris in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm so sorry Hun... Thinking of u and Chris xxxx


----------



## BeachChica

GirlinYork - I posted on the other thread too but I am so so sorry :sad1:


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'm sooooo tired today! I guess that's a good thing though. With our loss I had plenty of energy.


----------



## rainkat

.


----------



## Ttc1at34

Girlinyork, my thoughts and prayers are with you, I know you are going through such a hard time right now. When you get through this moment, please don't give up hope- I've read plenty of posts from women who've had three or more MC and go on to have babies. Also, BO is one of the least likely types off MC to be caused by a recurring issue- it's usually just a freak accident and sometimes people are unlucky enough to get it more than once. 

I am so sorry for your loss, hun xxxx

I am going in for a scan in one hour because of the bleeding I've had...I can feel the anxiety and dread welling up in me and I just want to curl up into a ball and cry. I'm so afraid of another MMC.

Bailey, I like your idea of posting a thread for those who have had bleeding- this would be a great comfort to me right now, to hear from others that this is normal.

Welcome, Amanda, Storm, babyisom- so happy to see you here, congrats on your BFPs!

Girlinyork- my symptoms seem to change every day. Two days ago--nothing. Yesterday, horrible nausea....today, no nausea at all. Don't panic about the symptoms, it's just misleading and stressful. I know it's so hard not to worry when you feel normal :( What a cruel joke we all have been through xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

I so badly want my baby but I never want another miscarriage. It depends on which is stronger - my fear of miscarriage or my want of a baby


----------



## Ttc1at34

hun, you have been through this already and you are stronger than you think. Don't let fear get in the way of your dreams....but anyway, you shouldn't worry about having to make that decision now. Give yourself some time to heal, and you might feel differently. 

Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storm7

Becca - I felt the same after my second and then I realised that no matter what pain I have to go through to get my rainbow I will face it. You are stronger than you know. All women are.


----------



## marathongirl

Becca please don't give up hope. You will be a Mommy one day. 

TTC1- thinking about you for your scan. Hoping all is well with your little bean.

WElcome to the newbies!! Congrats on your BFP's!!


----------



## ladykara

Becca- I was the exact same, I kept saying I can't do this again, but I did and you will too honey xx


----------



## BeachChica

Becca- please don't give up hope, I have had 4 losses and I am still here chugging along just taking it one day at a time. It HAS to work out for us at some point. Even after each of my awful MC, I keep trying hoping that one day I will get my rainbow. I have made changes to my meds with each pregnancy and I am hoping that one of these times I have the right fix for my issues. If you have any question or just someone to vent to feel free to PM me.

Ttc1- how did you make out with your appointment?

Amanda- I am exhausted too! By 7pm I am pooped! I have a class starting back next week that is supposed to go until 10pm, I don't know how I'm going to make it!!! :dohh:


----------



## Ttc1at34

Beach chica, thank you for your inspiring confidence and positivity- I truly believe things will work out for you this time, and you'll be rewarded for your patience :)

Scan was- amazing! I went in fully expecting the worst, and instead we saw a perfect nine-week old baby complete with wiggling arms and a heart rate of 173! I couldn't believe it when I saw it move, it finally sunk that I might not lose this little one :)

Doc said spotting can be caused by any type of abdominal strain, said she doesn't worry about brown spotting in general if it's just light. 

I think nine weeks is a big milestone- I may actually have some confidence now :)

hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## rainkat

Ttc1at34 said:


> Scan was- amazing! I went in fully expecting the worst, and instead we saw a perfect nine-week old baby complete with wiggling arms and a heart rate of 173! I couldn't believe it when I saw it move, it finally sunk that I might not lose this little one :)
> 
> Doc said spotting can be caused by any type of abdominal strain, said she doesn't worry about brown spotting in general if it's just light.
> 
> I think nine weeks is a big milestone- I may actually have some confidence now :)
> 
> hugs to all xxxxx

Congrats! That sounds wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Becca~ Your rainbow will come, don't let go of your dream to become a mom. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ttc~ That's such great news!! :) 

Beach~ :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Ttc thts grea Hun... So pleased for u xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm off for my scan to make sure everything is gone. I'm going to say goodbye and good luck because I'll be taking a break from the internet so Chris and I can heal and come to terms with things and make decisions on where to go from here:hugs: thank you everyone for being so amazing. I bet your babies will be beautiful


----------



## ladykara

Girlinyork- love and hugs honey, hope to speak to you again once you guys have healed... Thinking of you both xx



TTC- really pleased the scan went well honey... At least you can sleep and not worry now...x


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Becca - I am so, so sorry! Good luck to you! Take some time to heal and then come back, it will happen for you! :hugs:

TTC1 - That's great news :yipee: Do you have a pic to post?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Becca~ Thinking of you and Chris. Take all the time you need and hope to see you again, hun. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Storm7

Thinking of you Becca. 

Ttc - great news! Must be lovely to see


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ttc1at34 said:


> Beach chica, thank you for your inspiring confidence and positivity- I truly believe things will work out for you this time, and you'll be rewarded for your patience :)
> 
> Scan was- amazing! I went in fully expecting the worst, and instead we saw a perfect nine-week old baby complete with wiggling arms and a heart rate of 173! I couldn't believe it when I saw it move, it finally sunk that I might not lose this little one :)
> 
> Doc said spotting can be caused by any type of abdominal strain, said she doesn't worry about brown spotting in general if it's just light.
> 
> I think nine weeks is a big milestone- I may actually have some confidence now :)
> 
> hugs to all xxxxx

YAY, YAY, YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> I'm off for my scan to make sure everything is gone. I'm going to say goodbye and good luck because I'll be taking a break from the internet so Chris and I can heal and come to terms with things and make decisions on where to go from here:hugs: thank you everyone for being so amazing. I bet your babies will be beautiful

I'm just so so sorry again girl...you just hang in there and you can Chris take your time to heal and we'll be here when you return. Hugs sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Becca - I really hope that you and Chris are ok and can come to terms with your losses together and become stronger as a couple, I know that it may not seem it now but you will make it through and I am sure you will be a mother and an amazing one at that. Good luck hun, and I hope that I will see you on here again sometime in the future with your rainbow baby xxxxxxxx :hugs: 

Ttc1at34 - thats is awesome news huni I am so happy for you!! And yay for the confidence that is amazing!! :happydance:

Beach - I admire your courage hun, and taking each day at a time is the best way, this is your rainbow baby hun I can feel it

Lady kara - how are you feeling now hun? How long until the scan?

Cheryl - hope the ms isnt too bad for you today

Tawn - hi hope you are enjoying time with your family

Everyone else I hope you are well!! How is everyone feeling today? Any milestones pased, scans this week etc?

AFM - my boobs are mega sore today!! They feel like they have grown a cup size overnight!!


----------



## CherylC3

Well I've never got this far b4 so I'm getting excited :) I'm a proper blueberry


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Becca - I really hope that you and Chris are ok and can come to terms with your losses together and become stronger as a couple, I know that it may not seem it now but you will make it through and I am sure you will be a mother and an amazing one at that. Good luck hun, and I hope that I will see you on here again sometime in the future with your rainbow baby xxxxxxxx :hugs:
> 
> Ttc1at34 - thats is awesome news huni I am so happy for you!! And yay for the confidence that is amazing!! :happydance:
> 
> Beach - I admire your courage hun, and taking each day at a time is the best way, this is your rainbow baby hun I can feel it
> 
> Lady kara - how are you feeling now hun? How long until the scan?
> 
> Cheryl - hope the ms isnt too bad for you today
> 
> Tawn - hi hope you are enjoying time with your family
> 
> Everyone else I hope you are well!! How is everyone feeling today? Any milestones pased, scans this week etc?
> 
> AFM - my boobs are mega sore today!! They feel like they have grown a cup size overnight!!

I don't even get my HCG levels check until NEXT Tuesday! That's forever away! They want me to have a missed period first. This is a little stressful. I will be testing a couple of times before that day to make sure it still says PREGNANT!


----------



## CherylC3

Ttcbabyisom I must have done around 20 tests since my BFP just to see the lines get darker lol..x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Way to go, Cheryl! Congrats on becoming a blueberry! :)

Ttcbaby~ I hope the week flies by for you so you can get your blood work done.

Bailey~ Sorry for the mega sore boobs, but yay for symptoms! ;)

Scan results came back for me... ticker is right on! My sweetpea came out of hiding with a heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw pinkorblue thts amazing Hun congrats :)


----------



## rainkat

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Scan results came back for me... ticker is right on! My sweetpea came out of hiding with a heartbeat! :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## ladykara

Pinkorblue- that's fab news so pleased for you honey xxx

I have a friend who was 9 days ahead of me we were pg buddies, the exact same morning I woke up feeling not pregnant anymore she also felt the same, we have been saying how we both have now come to terms with the lose but just need it confirmed, I have scan thurs so I'm ok but hers wasn't until the 20th of sep, she demanded a scan done via her doctor today and has messaged me to say it had died the same time as she woke up not feeling pregnant. I had hoped she was wrong and that would give me some hope I am...

I had no sickness at all , until I was in asda today and a guy with his mum stood next to me and they stunk, it was the worse smell EVER I have been so sick since x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun so sorry for ur friend... I hope thurs brings good news for u Hun...xx


----------



## marathongirl

Pinkorblue- yay that's amazing!! So happy for you.
TTC1at34- congrats on your great scan as well. I feel so positive that this is your rainbow!

Ttcbaby-hang in there. I hope the week flies by for you.
Cheryl- sorry you are so sick but what a positive sign that this is your rainbow. Congrats on being a blueberry!!

AFM- Happy to be a sweetpea!! Feeling nauseous on and off. Feel better about things when I feel nauseous,weird eh? Has anybody had the dream of losing baby or bleeding? I have had it twice and it scares the heck out of me. Taking things one day at a time. hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## marathongirl

So sorry about your friend Ladykara.
I'm praying that you see your little bean on Thursday.


----------



## ladykara

Vent alert !!! I really don't understand why hospitals don't do scans routinely until 12 weeks, they say it's down to cost but I personally would be willing to pay a small charge to have scans done. Some women ( like myself start of this year) thought I was pregnant for 13 weeks !!! I suffered with the worse sickness ever, I couldn't even get out of bed.. Apart from actually losing the baby the thought of wasting 3 months with all that hope and joy has got to be the worse feeling ever !! My mate would have been left till 12 weeks, she knew something wasn't right, she worried for the first couple of weeks, so much so it made her ill, she tried to tell them but they didn't listen, luckily she demanded a scan today. 

Even a scan to reassure women in my eyes is a good enough reason, the stress from worry can make things very difficult and dangerous in pregnancy. 

Ok rant over.... Lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree ladykara i think sometimes its the fact that if they offered
everyone who wanted a scan early they would be piled up and people
would take advantage iykwim.. not the people who are worried and
generally feel they need that reasurrance, i think people should get offered
a early one if they need one for a reason like being upset/worried wanting
to know things are okay, the only thing will be is 1st tri is the most worrying
as all you hope is you make it past 12 weeks so you feel abit more in a safer
zone, im sure they don't offer a scan until 12 weeks because of cost and
because if something happens they don't want to make it worse by telling
someone somethings wrong (even though it would happen eventually) at an
early stage :shrug:

Might be wrong but thats how iv always seen it and heard of it




Anyone know a help for sickness :nope: i feel dehydrated and very nauseous
:cry: i know eat little and often and im doing that and sipping water but its
not helping


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I think every one should get a 8 wk scan. Cx

Becyboo oh my lord I hav had the sickness from hell went to the drs today and the pills she has prescribed I googled and on the NHS website it says not to be taken if pregnant so I'm not taking them. 

I do feel a little better today forced my self to drink Ribena and thts helped hydrate...x


----------



## ladykara

Have you tried tonic water, I buy those small cans and keep them very cold... And suck lemon sherbets. What type of sickness is it ? Stomach sickness or gagging throat ? Bless you I remember that feeling well.. X

I would be willing to pay for a quick standard scan... Don't even want a photo..I just cant afford the £95 the private places charge.. I might see how much it is to train as a sonographer, but I'm sure someone said it was 4 years hard training...and the machine is very expensive x


----------



## Storm7

Ladykara - Fully agree that scans should be more readily available I knoew with my first mc that something was wrong but I wasn't bleeding enough for them to scan me.

Pinkorblue :wahoo: Great News!

I have had no success curing sickness but have been told ginger helps - might just be an old wives tale.

AFM: Doctor's on Friday and I can sign up for midwife when there. Couldn't see the same Doctor as last time but hoping this one will be nice too.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv got like nausea badly .. im struggling to eat im eating crackers
and wholegrain bread at the minute just plain .. and sipping ice cold
water .. im not being sick as iv always stopped myself for some reason
since i was little.. i get the sick feeling in my throat and belly :nope:
i think im worried because im so tired no amount of sleep is making me
less tired :( iv read that if your tired it will make sickness worse and ill
be dehydrated (needing a drip) hope that isn't the case tbh!

Im allergic to Ginger aswell :dohh: thats the 1 thing everyone is telling
me does work and i just can't have it last time i did i swelled up :nope:


----------



## marathongirl

I agree that everyone should at least get an 8 week scan. 12 weeks is a long time to wait and many of us have had or known women who have had a mmc. I didn't even know that could happen when I was pregnant with my first 2 babies. I sometimes long for being that naive again. I remember worrying a bit but nothing like I feel being PAL.
Ladykara only 2 more days to wait. I'm praying you see your little bean where it's supposed to be.

Beach- I read on the other thread that you were taking progesterone? I am too. How much are you taking daily?


----------



## cherrytomato

hi becyboo - I've had pretty much constant nausea and thirst for the last few weeks. Feels a bit like a constant hangover? It's started to get a bit patchier in the last week thank goodness. I was doing the same as you - nibbling at crackers and drinking lots of water. I've found that I don't notice it as much when I'm walking outside or am busy - any chance you could have a walk around the block in the fresh air? The nausea might come back as soon as you sit down again but it might give you a bit of a break...?

AFM - I've finally got my booking appointment! 17 September - 5 days after my 12-week scan and the day before we go on holiday! Bonkers...I told my GP when I was 5 weeks pregnant and it's taken that long to get an appointment in the system. Ah well, at least it's there now!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Just a quick pop on before I get home! 

Pinkorblue - yay for the good news that amazing!!

Lady kara - I hope everything is ok on Thursday hun. And I agree wholeheartedly with your rant. I also had no problems with my last pregnancy only to find out at the 12 week scan my baby had died. I am now 9 weeks and my gp and midwife refuse to give me an early scan. I dont feel any different to last pregnancy really and so have no idea what I will see when I finally get my scan but will have waited 8 weeks since finding out I am pregnant with all the tiredness, acheyness and queasiness but could find out again that I have spent 2 months being pregnant when I am not. It sucks!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ladykara~ I hope it's your body just giving you a bit of a break before everything comes back in full force. I'm so sorry for your friend :( :hugs: There's still hope, especially since you felt sick today and still do... Lots of sticky baby vibes and good scan results on Thursday!!! xxx

Another vote for 8 week scans! 

Marathon~ Thank you! Sorry you're having such scary dreams. I'm glad right along with you! :D 

Becy~ That was me last pregnancy, I felt so bad for my kidneys and bladder but couldn't help it. Water was not my friend and food wasn't that great either. My midwife encouraged lots of protein, that's the only thing that helped me. :hugs: I'm sorry you feel so ill right now, I hope you find some remedy that works for you. 

Cherry~ Woohoooo for your booking appointment! Yikes that it took that long but SO glad you got it. Now you both can totally enjoy your holiday, awesome news!!! :)

Bailey~ Thank you! :) Hopefully with enough patient protesting, the medical system can start doing earlier scans. They should want to make sure the baby is looking good and growing how and where it should be.


----------



## marathongirl

Pinkorblue- will you have another scan or not until 12 weeks?

Bailey- So sorry you had to go through that with your last pregnancy. I just don't get why they can't make the rules different depending on your history?? It makes no sense to me.

I'm seeing a FS because of my age I didn't want to leave things to long. Luckily we got our BFP before having to go through any procedures. That is why he has told me he would see me for a scan as often as I want.He said the anxiety isn't going to help the pregnancy. I feel so lucky but now I'm not sure how often to go. It is a bit stressful to go for a scan but at the same time I think it's better to know if things aren't progressing. What do you ladies think?


----------



## ladykara

I think I would go every 10 days to 2 weeks ( daily if I could) but 10 days seems like a good gap x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ I think the next scan will be around 10 weeks when I see a perinatologist. My appointment is set for Sept. 25th. I'm going to push for weekly scans for cervical length checks.

I think every 2 weeks or so would be a reasonable time frame. :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

I was in a car accident today with both babIes in the car :-( no one was seriously hurt but now I'm incredibly poppy, soar, and stiff...I feel incredibly tired and queasy too :-( I hope my May Flower is okay!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw god I hoe ur all ok Hun..x :hugs:


----------



## cherrytomato

EMTAmanda - That's awful! What hapened?? Did you get checked out after the crash? Might be worth telling your doc what happened so they can keep a closer eye on things? I hope you're not too sore...xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Amanda I hope you and your babies are ok hun! Even if no injury its still a shock, I hope you are alright xxxxx

Marathon girl - I agree with the other ladies, every 2 weeks is good for a scan so you can keep an eye but not too many stresses. 

Cherry - yay for booking appointment!! Not long now hun, just over 2 weeks!! Mines in 3 weeks and I am so excited I may burst!! I have to say this last week has gone quick, if I think that I booked my scan 8 days ago that has flown by!!

Cheryl - hows the ms?

Beccy - hi there!

Hows everyone else doing? I did read back but forgotten whats gone on? Anyone with a good memory lol?!

I just made yummy pancakes and fruit with fresh cream and ate less than half and couldnt finish it :-(


----------



## Becyboo__x

cherrytomato said:


> hi becyboo - I've had pretty much constant nausea and thirst for the last few weeks. Feels a bit like a constant hangover? It's started to get a bit patchier in the last week thank goodness. I was doing the same as you - nibbling at crackers and drinking lots of water. I've found that I don't notice it as much when I'm walking outside or am busy - any chance you could have a walk around the block in the fresh air? The nausea might come back as soon as you sit down again but it might give you a bit of a break...?

I went to the park with ds yesterday and it helped i think but it
was quite warm so i feelt like i was melting :haha: .. but it feelt
nice but like you said soon as i got back i feelt sick again :dohh:
not sure what else i can do for it i feel a little better today but still 
don't want to eat anything and water isn't helping much with 
dehydration :wacko: which i find odd



Pinkorblue11 said:


> Becy~ That was me last pregnancy, I felt so bad for my kidneys and bladder but couldn't help it. Water was not my friend and food wasn't that great either. My midwife encouraged lots of protein, that's the only thing that helped me. :hugs: I'm sorry you feel so ill right now, I hope you find some remedy that works for you.

It worries me because my last pregnancy i had bad nausea and 
had mc :( i didn't have anything with ds .. but im hoping to get past
8 weeks that will put my mind at rest abit.. ive been looking up 
what could help and what to avoid but not sure if its true or not
not sure if being sick might actually help but i don't really want to
be sick can just feel it all in my throat/belly :sick:


----------



## Becyboo__x

EMTAmanda said:


> I was in a car accident today with both babIes in the car :-( no one was seriously hurt but now I'm incredibly poppy, soar, and stiff...I feel incredibly tired and queasy too :-( I hope my May Flower is okay!

Oh no!
i hope your all okay!
and i hope your beany is too :(
:hugs:


----------



## cherrytomato

Becyboo - I know it's absolutely the last thing you feel like doing, but I've found just eating something tiny can help. At the moment I permanently have a breadstick in my hand to nibble and it seems to help.

Hi to everyone else too by the way, I'm sneaking on at work and trying not to let anyone see my screen so it's hard to respond to everyone's posts! I hope you're all doing ok :) xx


----------



## Storm7

Also sneaking on at work so not got chance to catch up fully. Hope all is well. 

Amanda - hope you and your family are all ok


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my ms isn't as bad but still yucky forcing myself to eat a mddonalds it's weird how all the greasy stuff thts bad for me really helps my tummy. X


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - Whoa this thread moves fast. Let me try to catch up. 

Becyboo - I have found that gum and mints help get that extra saliva feeling out of your mouth that kinda makes you feel sick. Other than that I have been having small meals throughout the day to constantly keep something in my stomach. Last night I was trying to get down a few of my pills before bed and I must have not had enough food in my stomach because I started to feel so nauseous! :sick:

Bailey - I've got sore boobs too, its really hard to get comfortable at night. 

Pink or Blue - yeah for the great scan!! :yipee: Do you have a pic to post? 

Lady - I agree about the scans, they should be done earlier. So will you not get one tomorrow? Maybe you could say a little white lie and say you have had a little cramping. 

Amanda - Oh no! I hope everyone is OK. Did you go to the doctor for a check up? It might not be a bad idea. 


Storm - yes ginger is supposed to help too with nausea. Have you tried eating some ginger snap cookies?

Marathongirl - I am using the Endometrin suppositories (100mg 2 times per day).

Cheryl - McDonalds sounds sooooooo good right now!!! 


:wave: to anyone I missed. Hope you are all feeling OK.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats what i was thinking of going to get from the shop in a minute
mints.. its worth trying it as i haven't yet .. i feel abit better if im honest
i just ate chicken and chips.. thought it would make me worse but i only
had a small portion.. and i feel okay nothing seems to make me feel any
different i just have the same nauseous feeling all the time :wacko:

think having 3 things in 1 isn't helping tired,sickness and everytime i walk
somewhere or eat a warm meal i get red hot like im melting! :nope:


----------



## ladykara

Amanda - omg honey, I am so sorry.... Must have been awful, it takes ages for that feeling to shake off x

Becyboo- hope your ms has got better, I felt really bad yesterday.. X

I still have my scan tomorrow, I started getting my hopes up a bit which has made me feel even worse. My bloat seems to have gone down now a bit, boobs no longer sore and the sickness was only slight this morning. I have been doing test and swear its getting lighter...x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Amanda~ Oh no, how awful and scary! :( Hope you guys are doing ok.. :hugs:

Becy~ I know it's scary and hard but you will get through this, hun. :hugs: I'm glad the chicken you had went pretty well. I hope you find mints helpful and pretty soon, ms will ease a little more each day. 

Cherry and Storm~ :hi: hope you both have a good day at work! 

Beach~ Thanks! :) I wish but no pics, just an informal US.. :/ I was lucky with my last, my nurse practioner loves taking pics, so I have 1 from 6+ weeks and five from 10 weeks. Most of the time you're lucky if you get one. 

Cheryl~ McDonalds does sound good, I want their fries and BBQ sauce!! Very yummy :D 

Ladykara~ Giant :hugs: please keep us posted and sending lots of love and sticky baby vibes to you.


----------



## rainkat

Amanda I hope you and your little ones are okay. How scary!

Ladykara fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Marathongirl you are so lucky!! I bet I know who you're seeing :winkwink:

I'm going to miss someone if I try so a big :hi::hugs: and :dust: to everyone

AFM yesterday I was convinced my symptoms were gone and it was just a matter of time. My boobs have been on fire and huge for the last week and suddenly they weren't sore and seemed to have gone down. I had mild cramping and I kept thinking I was spotting. Every time I went to the bathroom I expected to see blood on the tissue. 
I broke down and bought a digital test to take this morning with FMU. It came up 3+. I know not to put too much stake in home tests but it made me feel better. I thought the TWW was long. Time seems to have stopped!


----------



## baileybubs

I know what you mean rainkat......still only 9 weeks, its like I'm in a time warp!!


----------



## ladykara

Rainkat- I remember being pregnant with jake, I had no worries at all, it didn't even cross my mind..... Compared to pregnant again this time...... I'm wishing days away.... I'm so bored just waiting... I wouldn't be surprised if your symptoms come back and surprise you one morning.... Mine were coming and going and read its normal bit we will still worry !! Hugs honey x


----------



## rainkat

Yeah, it never crossed my mind with any of my other pregnancies. PAL is so very different. I wish I could go back to blissful ignorance.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hey girlies! I have an appointment on Sept 4th and they said I'm too early for anything to show on an ultrasound right now anyways for me to really come in unless I felt like I needed to or was cramping, bleeding, or spotting which I'm not...my boob (as in only ONE haha) is starting to hurt too which is making me feel pretty optimistic because with our angel I never had any symptoms except frequent urination. Our wreck was pretty minor too no dents or anything just scratches and a pretty good jarring around but no bruises or anything like that. Thank y'all for the concern! How is everyone feeling right about now? Has anyone told anyone? I've told hubby and my best friend (who is in labor as I'm typing this) but that's it.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Rainkat~ :hugs: I wish for the same thing, blissful ignorance.. I would love to have the pregnancy I had at 18 with my oldest. 40 weeks and no cervical issues.....

Amanda~ Glad you guys are okay! Wow, we have the same appointment date. :) Good luck to your friend, hope she has a speedy labor! :) 

I'm finding myself lingering at the sink more often after brushing my teeth but no true MS yet. I've told my mom, sister (who I've sworn to secrecy) and two very good friends of mine. I'm hoping to get to 28 weeks before I announce to friends on Facebook.


----------



## cherrytomato

evening all, hope everyone's suitably symptomatic while not feeling too crappy!

I think we'll put off anything like facebook til we've told as many people as possible in person. I'm going to see a good friend of mine in a couple of weeks - 2 days before my 12 week scan. She had her first baby a few weeks ago, and I last saw her a week or two before she popped. She knew about my mc, and when I saw her I was in the 2ww and told her she wasn't allowed to ask me anything about it after that day cos I wouldn't want to have to fib to her/tell her before I wanted to if I got a bfp! It's going to be so tricky - I think she'll spot it instantly!

IF, that is, the next two weeks ever pass! Also stuck in that time warp we all seem to be bogged down in.....


----------



## EMTAmanda

Pink~how exciting! My appointment is at 9:45am  I can't wait but I think it's just blood work that day.


----------



## ladykara

Well I'm already for tomorrow, I even shaved my girly bits...lol husband thought he was going to get lucky, poor boy ! But I'm the kind of person who washes and styles my hair before going to the hair dressers..lol

Pinkorblue- I was 19, apart from sickness and a one off panic attack I had no problems, was in labor for 30 mins and no stiches..... I didn't actually realise how lucky I was back then ! X

Amanda - wow, how exciting, will you be visiting her ? I remember waiting in the waiting room for my best mate to give birth..that little baby turned 5 yesterday... Time flys x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Amanda~ :) mine is 9:15am. Fingers crossed for your blood work. Mine is for paper work then the nurse will set up another OB appointment. 

Ladykara~ Wow, 30 minutes from beginning to end?!? Awesome!! I wish I could say the same, I did wind up with stitches, many in fact. :blush: after a 5 and a half hour labor. Those were the days, eh? xxx Poor DH :haha: good luck tomorrow, looking forward to hearing your update! :flower:


----------



## rainkat

LadyKara you made me laugh! 30 minutes is amazing. Pinkorblue, 5.5 hrs is pretty quick for a first. 

Amanda my friend is in labour right now too! She was admitted last night but they sent her home this morning. Now it's just a waiting game. Little guy is taking his time.

DH doesn't want anyone to know yet. I had to tell someone so I told my sister who lives in another city. I trust her not to say anything. Anyone else would blab. Not intentionally but they would drop hints until it's impossible not to guess. I can't tell how many times my bff has told me about a "friend" without naming names :dohh:
I will tell her and my mom after we tell the kids, but I have to wait until we are ready for everyone to know.

I'm having fun looking for ideas how to tell the kids. I can't wait to see the look on my daughter's face :cloud9:


----------



## BeachChica

Girls, girls, girls!!!! Stop taking HPT!!! You are just going to stress yourself out trying to analyze the shades of color etc!!!!

Lady- good luck for our scan tomorrow!!! 

Pink- I always tell them I want a pic when they are doing the scan. I have no idea why some u/s techs don't think to give you one, this is a very exciting time!!!! I am finding myself gagging a bit after brushing my teeth as well. 

Amanda- we've told our immediate family and a couple of my very closest friends but that's about it. I think I am going to wait as long as I can. It just gets sp hard to go back and tell people your not pregnant anymore when something goes wrong. It sucks to feel this way!


----------



## Storm7

Ladykara - good luck with your scan today. Hope all goes well. 

I am also avoiding telling people. I have only told the people who I would tell if I mc again so parents and my bf. no one else will know till after the 12 week scan. Don't think I will announce on Facebook this time as I know how hurtful those announcements have been to me at times and don't want to put anyone else through that. 

Pink and Ladykara: I had a perfect pregnancy with my daughter too. No concerns. Amazing the contrast with now. I am however jealous of your labour times - she took 28 hours to arrive!


----------



## rainkat

BeachChica said:


> Girls, girls, girls!!!! Stop taking HPT!!! You are just going to stress yourself out trying to analyze the shades of color etc!!!!

:blush::haha:

I totally agree and I'm the first to tell others to stop testing. Or disregard results. I wish I had invested in the HPT industry 6 years ago. With my first 3 pregnancies I didn't even take a home test. I waited till I was late and then went to the doctor for my first and midwife to test for the next 2. With my first I didn't even take a urine test. I was sent for a blood test on Wednesday and had to wait till Friday to get the results :wacko:

That 3+ made me feel so much better though, I think it was worth it. I know it doesn't really mean anything but it's all the reassurance I have that things might be progressing. A little glimmer of hope that I needed on a dark day.

Crossing fingers for lucky ladies having scans today xx Can't wait to hear how they go.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good luck Lady today!


----------



## EMTAmanda

My bf had her third little princess last night!!!!!!!! 6lbs 15oz of beautifulness! I'm gonna go snuggle on her today hopefully! I can't wait! I haven't even told my mom this time because everyone was so negative with the one we lost when I announced it. My MIL even asked if I knew what birth control was and told my hubby he was going to be broke....he has a very good paying job....I just don't feel like they deserve to experience this joy yet you know.


----------



## ladykara

I'm not out of the game yet !!! They found a heart beat !! But I'm way behind on my dates, instead of 8+2 I'm 6+6 and now due on the 20th April. Which explains a lot !!! Little gutted I am back dated by so much, but rather back dated than no heart beat... But I'm due on what jake was due on, he then arrived the 22nd.... I am having another scan on the 13th when I will be 9 weeks ( which was when my last baby died) my mum was with me as I was expecting to be booked in for a d&c book in straight after.

Thank you for putting up with me, couldn't have coped without you guys x


https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/F133D1D0-744F-4D58-9350-BE5BFBC20DCF-4539-00000587EFD2C0F6.jpg


----------



## rainkat

Beautiful pic! Congrats on the heartbeat. That must have been such a huge relief.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great news lady kara. Xx


----------



## rainkat

EMTAmanda said:


> My MIL even asked if I knew what birth control was and told my hubby he was going to be broke....he has a very good paying job....I just don't feel like they deserve to experience this joy yet you know.

Do people not think before they speak :dohh: I don't blame you for waiting.

and my friend had her baby boy this morning. What a long labour for her second... almost 24 hrs! I can't wait to hold him and breath in that wonderful newborn smell.


----------



## cherrytomato

ladykara - yaaaaaaaay! Brilliant news :) You must be so relieved! Relly happy for you :hugs:

EMTAmanda - aww congrats to your friend! it'll be nice to go and have a cuddle. I can probably count the number of babies I've cuddled on just one hand so next year will be a learning curve!! I can't believe you MIL said that to you. It infuriates me *so *much when I hear things like that. Particularly from family. Even if she thinks it's the worst idea in the world, she should be supportive and positive, and be there for you. I honestly don't understand people whose first reaction to news that someone's pregnant is 'well that's a stupid idea' - why say that to someone's face?? In what way is that going to help anyone? Particularly if it's something you've been planning on. Ooooo it winds me up :hissy:


----------



## Storm7

Brilliant news Ladykara - so pleased for you.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Ttcbabyisom I must have done around 20 tests since my BFP just to see the lines get darker lol..x

It's awesome now because we know it's going to be two lines or say pregnant! Love it!


----------



## ladykara

I have decided not to do any more pregnancy tests, I'm going cold turkey ! Wish me luck !

Amanda- that's fab news about your friend. But sorry to hear about your MIL, She sounds awful..x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Way to go, Cheryl! Congrats on becoming a blueberry! :)
> 
> Ttcbaby~ I hope the week flies by for you so you can get your blood work done.
> 
> Bailey~ Sorry for the mega sore boobs, but yay for symptoms! ;)
> 
> Scan results came back for me... ticker is right on! My sweetpea came out of hiding with a heartbeat! :happydance:

Woohoo for ticker being right on! yay! Yay for heartbeat! Can't wait to hear that!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EMTAmanda said:


> I was in a car accident today with both babIes in the car :-( no one was seriously hurt but now I'm incredibly poppy, soar, and stiff...I feel incredibly tired and queasy too :-( I hope my May Flower is okay!

OH NO, sorry to hear that. I hope everything's ok. Get some good rest and try not to do too much.


----------



## baileybubs

Hello everyone!

Lady kara that is great news!! Did you expect that anyway? Fxd this little bean gets stronger and stronger!!

Amanda - yay for your friend but boo for your MIL. My MIL wasnt happy first time we got our bfp,she was all "ooh are you sure you can afford a baby", I felt like saying its a bit late to question that now and make me feel bad isnt it?? But after the mmc this time she seems genuinely pleased. But still people bewilder me with how blase they can be with their comments, how about just saying congratulations??

I cant remember who originally asked about telling people but I have told everyone at work (had to as my job is physical) and close friends and family and I am very happy with that, but I think its everyones personal choice. I am a very open person and will openly discuss my mmc with anyone who wants to ask me about it, and I had so much support from everyone when I did mc that I feel if it were to happen again I would rather have everyones support again than have it be a secret. But like I said I am a very open person and thats just me. We havent openly annouced it to everyone like on facebook or to that friend of a friend we see once in a blue moon, coz the one thing me and oh did hate was people asking how I was and how many weeks etc _*after*_ I had the mc coz they weren't close enough to us as friends to have heard we had lost it. 

How is everyone doing then today?

Cheryl - you taking it easy I hope!!

Cherry and ttc1at34 - are the symptoms easing any now you are almost 10 weeks? I seem to be getting more tired!! And my :holly: are soooo sore and seem mahoosive!!

Everyone else ok?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Not much from me i still feel sick but i think its being nice
for me today iv managed to eat 2 small meals thankfully .. and
polo's are helping me too :thumbup: Can't wait for ds to go to
bed though! i tend to feel 100% better when i lay down or go
to bed! 

Got my booking in appointment tomorrow :)
not sure what she will say to me though as i don't 100% know
what my cycles have been doing and when my LMP was if spotting
don't count.. so itll either be an early scan (which is doubtful) or ill
have a month to wait for a scan :)


----------



## marathongirl

Wow Ladykara so happy for you!! What a relief!!!!

Thinking about the new babies being born brings tears to my eyes. I love babies!! This whole ttc I have had a friend's baby to snuggle with and it's been amazing!!

As for telling people I have told a few close friends and my boss at work and that's it. I haven't even told my Mom as she doesn't think we should be having another child. This will be my first with dh and I have 2 from my first marriage and my dh has 2. I am turning 43 in September and she goes on and on about the risks.,....,,, blah blah blah. I don't even listen but it makes me feel sad that she is so unsupportive.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ladykara~ :happydance: for a heartbeat!!!! So happy for you!! :D 

Amanda and Rain~ Huge congrats to your friends!! :) 

Sorry to hear about such negativity when you lost your little one, Amanda. :hugs: Same here when I lost my son, my oldest brother chose to inform me how disappointed he was that we were having "all these kids" and not focusing on making our lives better. Um, last I checked he wasn't paying our bills, keeping a roof over our head, food on the table. Other family members pretty much feel the same way, I can count on one hand how many family members are supportive. So they won't know about this baby until he/she is born or someone else says something. Why people insist on putting their foot in their mouth is beyond me. I haven't spoken to him or anyone else since..

Marathon~ :hugs: :hugs: sorry about your mom. :( 

Becy~ Yay for ms easing up a little bit and for your booking appointment! :) 

ttcbaby~ Thank you very much! :) Will you have a scan done soon?

Bailey~ I love your icon choice!  

Hi to everyone else!! :)


----------



## ladykara

Bailey- I walked into the room and told the women I know this will be bad news and I want a d&c straight away,I basically had everything planned... I wasn't expecting to be 10 days behind which would explain most things.. Doh !! But I'm happy to be wrong for a change..x

Beccyboo- if you tell them you don't haves a clue, not even a tiny one, they will send you in for a dating scan normally within the week at our hospital .. Worth a try x

Pinkorblue- omg that's so nasty !!! Don't blame you for not talking to him anymore ! X

My work know ( not through choice) a few friends who I'm pregnant with. My sister and parents and grants parents. My grandparents wouldn't be pleased as they think two is more than enough... I'm the same as bailey, I like to have support around me, would hate to suffer in secret x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EMTAmanda said:


> Hey girlies! I have an appointment on Sept 4th and they said I'm too early for anything to show on an ultrasound right now anyways for me to really come in unless I felt like I needed to or was cramping, bleeding, or spotting which I'm not...my boob (as in only ONE haha) is starting to hurt too which is making me feel pretty optimistic because with our angel I never had any symptoms except frequent urination. Our wreck was pretty minor too no dents or anything just scratches and a pretty good jarring around but no bruises or anything like that. Thank y'all for the concern! How is everyone feeling right about now? Has anyone told anyone? I've told hubby and my best friend (who is in labor as I'm typing this) but that's it.

I've told my mom, dad, one of my neighbors and a few of my closest friends (including a few work people) that have been through all of this with me since the beginning. I'm waiting for my blood levels to tell a few more and then I'll tell my work officially at around the 12 or 13 week mark and facebook at that time too! I can't wait! Baby please stick!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ladykara said:


> I'm not out of the game yet !!! They found a heart beat !! But I'm way behind on my dates, instead of 8+2 I'm 6+6 and now due on the 20th April. Which explains a lot !!! Little gutted I am back dated by so much, but rather back dated than no heart beat... But I'm due on what jake was due on, he then arrived the 22nd.... I am having another scan on the 13th when I will be 9 weeks ( which was when my last baby died) my mum was with me as I was expecting to be booked in for a d&c book in straight after.
> 
> Thank you for putting up with me, couldn't have coped without you guys x
> 
> 
> https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/F133D1D0-744F-4D58-9350-BE5BFBC20DCF-4539-00000587EFD2C0F6.jpg

YAY, YAY, YAY!!! Glad there was a heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Ladykara~ :happydance: for a heartbeat!!!! So happy for you!! :D
> 
> Amanda and Rain~ Huge congrats to your friends!! :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about such negativity when you lost your little one, Amanda. :hugs: Same here when I lost my son, my oldest brother chose to inform me how disappointed he was that we were having "all these kids" and not focusing on making our lives better. Um, last I checked he wasn't paying our bills, keeping a roof over our head, food on the table. Other family members pretty much feel the same way, I can count on one hand how many family members are supportive. So they won't know about this baby until he/she is born or someone else says something. Why people insist on putting their foot in their mouth is beyond me. I haven't spoken to him or anyone else since..
> 
> Marathon~ :hugs: :hugs: sorry about your mom. :(
> 
> Becy~ Yay for ms easing up a little bit and for your booking appointment! :)
> 
> ttcbaby~ Thank you very much! :) Will you have a scan done soon?
> 
> Bailey~ I love your icon choice!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!! :)

I'll know more after i get my HCG levels checked next week...i'm sure they'll do a scan here in a week or two...of course i'll keep everyone posted on that!


----------



## marathongirl

Ladies just wanted to report that I had another scan today and all is well. Baby measures 2 days ahead and I got to hear the hb this time!! My doc said that he is optimistic. I am happy for now. I had my mmc last Nov at 12 weeks and baby measured 11w5d. I had one us at 10 weeks and all seemed well. I do feel different this time. I felt like something was wrong the whole pregnancy with my mc. Does that make sense?


----------



## baileybubs

Marathon girl - my story was very similar to yours, I also had a mmc at 12 weeks, baby measured 11 weeks 3 days. Was horrible. Its probably why I am so impatient now. My midwife and gp have both said theres bascially no point having an early scan as it wont reassure me coz I lost my last angel so close to the 12 week scan. I am glad you are managing to get scans though, I would love to just know everything is developing as it should and heartbeat is strong. So glad all seemed well for you today!! Strangely I am not really worried about bleeding or cramping happening, its as if my head accepts that I will get to 12 weeks and that it will all go wrong at the scan!!

Pinkorblue, marathon girl and amanda - so sorry about your unsupportive families! I am a firm believer that families should be supportive when it comes to welcoming new babies into the family.....I think when those babies are here they will love them and dote on them so why be negative and nasty when you are pregnant with them?? Babies are a blessing, and its your own decision to have them. I know that families are entitled to an opinion, however, once you are pregnant is there any need to voice a negative opinion, and even worse when you have lost that little angel, almost saying "its for the best" is just the worst. 

ttcbabyisom - I will also be announcing on facebook after the scan, which I know sounds strange after having a miscarriage but I have a lot of friends who I dont see that I would like to know and get to see a picture of my baby. Has it finally sunk in yet that you are pregnant? Took me a good couple of weeks!!

Beccy - yay for booking in scan tomorrow!! 

AFM - the tiredness is really getting to be a permanent state now, I just had a 2 hour nap lol!! And my boobs are really sore especially when trying to sleep but I cant bring myself to buy a maternity bra until I have had the scan.


----------



## cherrytomato

marathongirl - totally. My mc was my first pregnancy, so I never knew how it was 'meant' to feel, but the whole time it felt like it wasn't....secure? I dunno it just didn't feel quite right. I mentioned that to my best friend when I told her about the mc - her sister had mc'd her first baby a few months earlier and apparently said exactly the same thing. I know it might be a touch of 20:20 hindsight, but this pregnancy does feel utterly different to the last one for me.

I'm really glad everything looks good for you! and the little bean xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well :) x


----------



## baileybubs

BeachChica said:


> Girls, girls, girls!!!! Stop taking HPT!!! You are just going to stress yourself out trying to analyze the shades of color etc!!!!

Well said Beach chica, no point causing more unecessary stress, we are already worry warts enough being PAL without comparing shades of hpt lines that could just be different due to amount of dye in the test, quality of the test, how much liquid you drank in the 12 hours before the test and so on!!

How are you feeling now with this pregnancy? I have to say I admire your positivity Beach, this is your rainbow baby hun, you deserve it!


----------



## baileybubs

rainkat said:


> I'm having fun looking for ideas how to tell the kids. I can't wait to see the look on my daughter's face :cloud9:

Aww do you think she will be wishing for a little sister, I notice you have 2 boys and a girl xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

cherrytomato said:


> I'm going to see a good friend of mine in a couple of weeks - 2 days before my 12 week scan. She had her first baby a few weeks ago, and I last saw her a week or two before she popped. She knew about my mc, and when I saw her I was in the 2ww and told her she wasn't allowed to ask me anything about it after that day cos I wouldn't want to have to fib to her/tell her before I wanted to if I got a bfp! It's going to be so tricky - I think she'll spot it instantly!
> 
> IF, that is, the next two weeks ever pass! Also stuck in that time warp we all seem to be bogged down in.....

Aww do you think she will guess and ask? Would you tell her if she does? I tried lying to my friend on her birthday saying I had a water infection so couldnt drink as on antibiotics but she asked so many questions. Saying that I wished afterwards that I hadnt told her because she didnt seem happy for me really, but maybe she's just not going to be over elated until she knows I'm safely in 2nd tri.


----------



## baileybubs

Ah you guys are worrying me now coz I feel the same this pregnancy as I did last one. I didnt know anything was wrong last time, except for a few days running up to the scan I did say that I was worried there would be no heartbeat, but that was more likely because my pregnant friend was expecting twins and at her first scan one of them had no heartbeat and was smaller than the other. And of course this time I am convinced there will be no heartbeat so I hope I am wrong this time!!


----------



## cherrytomato

baileybubs said:


> cherrytomato said:
> 
> 
> Aww do you think she will guess and ask? Would you tell her if she does? I tried lying to my friend on her birthday saying I had a water infection so couldnt drink as on antibiotics but she asked so many questions. Saying that I wished afterwards that I hadnt told her because she didnt seem happy for me really, but maybe she's just not going to be over elated until she knows I'm safely in 2nd tri.
> 
> I think she'll guess, but I think she's knows better than to ask :) I've just had a text from another really good friend of mine who lives an hour or so away asking if she and her husband can swing by in a week or so. It'll be three days before my scan. Oh, and she's just completed her training to be a MIDWIFE! If she doesn't spot it I'll be uber lucky....unless she's coming to tell us that she's pregnant! Which would be EPIC! Her sister is about 5 months preggers, but I'm pretty sure they were going to wait for 6 months or so before trying....Click to expand...


----------



## baileybubs

Wow you will be lucky if she doesnt spot it then!! Or mayne her midwife training needs tweaking lol!! You never know though, some people will only see what they want to see. My friend didnt have a clue I was pg she just kept asking what anitbiotics I was on, was I sure I couldnt drink with them, what were they for, when did I start taking them, thats why I had to tell her!!


----------



## cherrytomato

baileybubs said:


> Ah you guys are worrying me now coz I feel the same this pregnancy as I did last one. I didnt know anything was wrong last time, except for a few days running up to the scan I did say that I was worried there would be no heartbeat, but that was more likely because my pregnant friend was expecting twins and at her first scan one of them had no heartbeat and was smaller than the other. And of course this time I am convinced there will be no heartbeat so I hope I am wrong this time!!

Aw bailey I'm sorry don't panic - I think my bean was very not meant to be last time so just felt wrong from the start. To be honest it's probably daft trying to analyse something so subjective....things can be so different from pregnancy to pregnancy. That mate of mine that had her baby a few weeks ago had very similar symptoms to those I had when I mc'd, but she had her bub with no problems. xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah, its so hard not to worry about everything isnt it? I do have mild ms this time which I didnt last time, and I am not as stressed out either. I often wonder if my stress level didnt help the baby last time. I was working 50 hours a week, with an autistic girl who was slowly deteriorating and eventually was sectioned, and I was just so worked up that I wonder if that didnt help.


----------



## cherrytomato

Yeah I wonder about stress. People generally say 'it's not good for the baby', but I'm sure I read somewhere (when i was trawling through every medical bit of info I could get my hands on) that there hadn't been any firm evidence that stress harmed the baby. But I was working long hours to finish off a project at work that had been a year in the making, and I think my 2 bosses at work (the only people who know about the mc) made a connection between the workload and the mc. Your stressful situation sounds much more harrowing though :( 

I guess you can at least say that less stress makes US feel better, which can't be a bad thing!


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly, I wouldnt say that the stress was a definate cause or anything but my bosses are the same, they are making sure I am not doing anything too stressful and they dont tend to ask me to pick up extra shifts like they do with everyone else. I was off sick a couple of weeks ago coz I just didnt sleep and couldnt face a 12 hour shift and when I went back in my boss was saying she needed to do a back to work interview, I thought "thats a bit formal for one day off" but it turned out she was just worried and wanted to check I felt alright. 
And today my other boss was writing new rotas and has asked if I want to shorten my long shifts, so now the longest shift I will do (after next week) is a 10 hour shift, which is good, I am also going on the clients holiday for a weekend when i will be 14 weeks and they have asked repeatedly if I am 100% sure I want to go. So maybe they ahve made a connection with my hours last time and the mc too.


----------



## rainkat

baileybubs said:


> rainkat said:
> 
> 
> I'm having fun looking for ideas how to tell the kids. I can't wait to see the look on my daughter's face :cloud9:
> 
> Aww do you think she will be wishing for a little sister, I notice you have 2 boys and a girl xxxxClick to expand...

I'm hoping it's a girl for her sake. She would love a sister, and that is my wish for her. Of course I will be happy to have a healthy baby. 

I'm sure it's better for mom and babe not to be too stressed, but I don't believe it would be the cause of early miscarriage in a healthy pregnancy. It's hard not to analyze everything though. I flew the day after my BFP and I know that flight attendants fly pregnant all the time but I can't help but wonder if that's what caused my mc. It's natural to look for a reason.

Your bosses sound great Bailey. 

Cherrytomato if your friend does guess her midwife training should have taught her the tact not to ask. Although I would be tempted to tell. I have one friend who is very intuitive and I have a feeling she knows. Dh asked if I had told her because she kept giving him a knowing look when we saw her last.


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I always tell myself its silly to try and guess what may have caused it but being so desperate for it not to happen again you try to do anything you can differently to avoid it lol!
I am a lot more relaxed though this time and I'm just enjoying my time with bubs, I love being pregnant, despite the exhaustion and feeling poop!!

Aw I hope your daughter gets that little sister but like you said I'm sure as long as they are healthy and happy it doesnt matter does it xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Marathon girl - my story was very similar to yours, I also had a mmc at 12 weeks, baby measured 11 weeks 3 days. Was horrible. Its probably why I am so impatient now. My midwife and gp have both said theres bascially no point having an early scan as it wont reassure me coz I lost my last angel so close to the 12 week scan. I am glad you are managing to get scans though, I would love to just know everything is developing as it should and heartbeat is strong. So glad all seemed well for you today!! Strangely I am not really worried about bleeding or cramping happening, its as if my head accepts that I will get to 12 weeks and that it will all go wrong at the scan!!
> 
> Pinkorblue, marathon girl and amanda - so sorry about your unsupportive families! I am a firm believer that families should be supportive when it comes to welcoming new babies into the family.....I think when those babies are here they will love them and dote on them so why be negative and nasty when you are pregnant with them?? Babies are a blessing, and its your own decision to have them. I know that families are entitled to an opinion, however, once you are pregnant is there any need to voice a negative opinion, and even worse when you have lost that little angel, almost saying "its for the best" is just the worst.
> 
> ttcbabyisom - I will also be announcing on facebook after the scan, which I know sounds strange after having a miscarriage but I have a lot of friends who I dont see that I would like to know and get to see a picture of my baby. Has it finally sunk in yet that you are pregnant? Took me a good couple of weeks!!
> 
> Beccy - yay for booking in scan tomorrow!!
> 
> AFM - the tiredness is really getting to be a permanent state now, I just had a 2 hour nap lol!! And my boobs are really sore especially when trying to sleep but I cant bring myself to buy a maternity bra until I have had the scan.

i personally don't think it sounds strange to post on facebook after the 12 week scan as long as everything looks good and sounds good and doc is optimistic. I don't think it's totally sunk in yet that i'm actually pregnant. I know i feel completely excited and am smiling all the time but still have that bad feeling in the back of my mind that something will go wrong. I know I'll feel this way until a good scan and I hear the heartbeat!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think thats the curse of being PAL ttcbabyisom, and we will all always have that bad feeling I think, until the day we have our rainbows in our arms. But thats ok coz our rainbows will be so loved and appreciated that it wont matter how difficult our journey was to get them. Good things come to those who wait lol.


----------



## marathongirl

Awwwww Bailey don't worry I know this is your rainbow. With my mmc I was at my nt scan where they look for markers for Down's. The hb had stopped and the doc said that the nuchal fold was quite thick which is a marker for Down's. I had also had my blood work and it wasn't good either so obviously something really wrong with the bubs. 
I agree that good things happen to those that wait and we have all waited our fair share. I am so ready for this baby.
Ttc baby- hang in there you only have a few more days until bloodwork right?
So glad to have you Ladies to talk to.


----------



## ladykara

Marathongirl- yay to a good scan day, feeling that happiness xx

My last one,even with all the sickness and sore boobs I felt not pregnant, if you know what I mean, at 9 weeks the sickness hit harder and I suddenly felt odd, empty but everyone said I was crazy and I believed them, went to the scan and before she even looked I said to her, I don't have a good feeling about this. This time round I didn't get a sudden feeling, I just didn't have the symptoms I would normally have, I had energy, no sickness.. But didn't feel pregnant from the start, it wasn't a sudden change in feeling so that's why I just presumed the worse. But being two weeks behind may account for that feeling or it may the fact I'm PAL, it totally screws with your brain !!! I have a bit of hope back now, but I will never stop worrying until that baby is in my arms.... We will be at the stage when we can use a Doppler and hear the heart beat every day... Feel the kicks... Can't wait x


----------



## Storm7

PAL is definitely both a blessing and a curse. So lucky to be preg again but more worrying. When I look back to my first two pregnancies I never really worried just assumed I would have a healthy baby at the end - first time I did get one thankfully. With my third pregnancy I drove myself up the wall with worry as my dates were screwed up and I had a big bleed very early on (wasn't sure initially if it was a period but got BFP very soon after). This time feels more like the first two than the second as less confusion but I still feel the worry. Even did another digi this morning (2-3 weeks so progressing - never got passed this point with m last mc). With the first two i did a frer and a digi and then was happy in the knowledge that i was pregnant. Wish I could put the worry in a box and close the lid! 

Doctors this morning and I have to sign up for the midwife. They told me last time that I was entitled to early screening (scan) so hopefully will get that arranged or at least referral for it.


----------



## cherrytomato

Morning everyone, hope you're all doing well :)

So today I turn 10 weeks. Yesterday I was totally looking forward to it - today the bub 'officially' becomes a foetus rather than an embryo and has all kinds of things like fingernails and ears and most of its organs, and is apparently squirming round in there.

But instead I feel miserable! I don't know what's up with me - I slept really badly last night and have just wanted to cry since I woke up. My tummy feels flatter today so I didn't even have some reassuring bloat. My sickness has been fading for days and my boobs aren't half as sore as they were. A tiny part of me is trying to insist that it could all be normal, but a much bigger part is expecting to see nothing good on that scan in 12 days' time.

Maybe it's just tiredness. I don't know...something doesn't feel quite right at the moment..


----------



## Storm7

Cherry :hugs: - it may be that with the placenta taking over your hormones are dropping off slightly. I know they say that symptoms drop off as you near the 2nd trimester. I didn't have many symptoms at all with DD. I was only sick for about the first 6 weeks if that. 

AFM: Doctors went well. Referred for early scan and also gynaecologist. Had a chat about hcg level tests and feel reassured that they won't help long term as hcg will likely rise normally until something goes wrong anyway. Offered me a two week sick note which I declined - I am a self-confessed workaholic. I think he felt I should be on baby aspirin but can not prescribe himself hence the gynae referral. Also got my name in the midwife's book. 

In other news my cleaner is stealing from me! Only Andrex puppy points but I was hoping to get DD a puppy (I do know I am lucky to have a cleaner but didn't expect thievery!) .


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies for the reassuring comments, lady kara and marathon girl, if I wasnt a worry wart before mc and being PAL I sure am now!!

Cherry - I'm sorry you feel miserable hun, but storm is right symptoms do usually begin to drop off after 9 weeks. I read somewhere that the worst week is 8 weeks and then things get better. I'm sure its al fine. I too woke up with a flat stomach this morning, after just yesterday a new coworker I just met asked if I was expectimg coz my belly was so big!! Just remember PMA hun, it will all be fine (I know I am a hypocrite lol). You'll probably feel sick later and wonder what you were worried about. Maybe try a nap later to make you feel better, dont forget that tiredness is still a symptom. Hope you feel better.

Storm - yay for your nice gp and referral for a scan. I have been buying baby aspirin myself from the chemist and self prescribing, the midwife seemed to think there was no issue although she wouldnt say for definate that she recommended it but I think thats coz she cant actually say those words. She did say that if I had had 3 mc's the doctor would have prescribed it so it doesnt do any harm.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and cherry yay for being a prune hunny!!!


----------



## ladykara

Cherry- like what bailey said for me to tell you not to worry wouldn't be right because for two weeks that's all I did. I think the worse, prepare for the worse, it's how I Protect myself from getting bad news. But I'm living proof that even if you think all is wrong, doesn't mean it is. I even had the flat belly !! Congrats on your prune honey x

Storm- that's naughty !! How well and how long have you had her ? Sounds like your dOctor is fantastic. But what's baby aspirin ? X


----------



## cherrytomato

Right, I'm going to snap out of it...sorry for being a misery guts, guys. Thanks for pulling me back off the ledge..again.

I shall embrace my prune until I have a firm reason not to :)

Storm - glad you appointment went well, and sorry to hear your cleaner has sticky fingers!!

TGI Friday - it's only been a short week but I need the weekend!!

xx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hello headaches, sore boobies, nausea, and exhaustion......I've never been so happy to feel like poop in my entire life! Haha  I hope everyone is doing well! 

Storm-i'd definitely mention something to your cleaner!


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara - baby aspirin is 75mg aspirin thats used for people who have blood clotting problems to help thin the blood slightly (only ever so slightly) and its like a third the strength of a normal aspirin tablet so not considered harnful to baby. The line of thinking is that miscarriages can be caused by small blood clots in the placenta and so when women have had recurrent miscarriages the first thing doctors tend to do is prescribe this baby aspirin to be taken once a day. So I figured why wait until I MAY have 3 miscarriages and just try it after I have had one. I think I have decided to try it because my angel passed at around the time the placenta would have been taking over nourishing baby and so have somehow convinced myself that the placenta was the problem. It probably wasnt but I figure if it isnt harmful then why not.

Cherry - dont worry about worrying lol, thats what we are all here for, just you wait until the days before my scan I will be a wreck and will be rambling away on here!! Glad you are feeling better though. The way I am trying to look at it is like how ttc1at34 said a few weeks ago, if I am going to miscarry then I've got plenty of time to cry and worry about why it happened then, but for now I will enjoy my time with this little hobbit whilst I can. 

Amanda - yay for symptoms!! Its strange how we welcome them with open arms isnt it?!


----------



## ladykara

Well I never knew that ! My first MC is just didn't grow and had a extra chromosome, my last one was due to a tumour so I don't think clotting was my cause but it's a good idea to take if you don't know, if it does no harm why not.. I would do the same thing x


----------



## baileybubs

Woo we've reached 100 pages already and almost 1000 posts!!

Lady kara thats what I thought and i mentioned it to my midwife and she didnt see a problem with it but she also didnt say yes i recommend it coz i dont think legally she's allowed to as she's not a doctor.


----------



## marathongirl

Cherry sorry you felt so worried earlier but I'm glad we are all here for you and that you feel better! That's why we are all here. I would have to agree that at 10 weeks your symptoms are going to fade a bit as you getting so close to the 2nd tri!! OMG I can't wait until we are all there.
EMT- yay for the symptoms!!
Bailey- counting down to your scan. I know it's going to be good!! You are so right we just need to enjoy every moment we have with our little bubs. It's an amazing time.
AFM- still really sore and HUGE boobs. Nauseous on and off. Had my first bout of constipation today. Yikes! Looking forward to the weekend. Hockey starts for my DS so I'm excited to watch him play.


----------



## rainkat

Cherry, as storm said the placenta starts to take over and symptoms diminish. Congrats on being a prune :hugs:

Storm I'm jealous that you have a cleaner lol! Sorry to hear the situation. Nothing worse than having to confront someone about taking things.

The asprin can have risks. I bruise easily reducing the ability to clot would not be a good thing for me. Definitely something to discuss with the doctor/midwife before starting. I'm sure you're good Bailey as your midwife would have told you not to take it if she saw any cause for concern. 

Marathongirl are you guys going to the Saanich Fair this weekend? My kids can't wait, although I am so sensitive to smells I don't know how I'm going to handle the animal displays :sick:


----------



## marathongirl

rainkat said:


> Cherry, as storm said the placenta starts to take over and symptoms diminish. Congrats on being a prune :hugs:
> 
> Storm I'm jealous that you have a cleaner lol! Sorry to hear the situation. Nothing worse than having to confront someone about taking things.
> 
> The asprin can have risks. I bruise easily reducing the ability to clot would not be a good thing for me. Definitely something to discuss with the doctor/midwife before starting. I'm sure you're good Bailey as your midwife would have told you not to take it if she saw any cause for concern.
> 
> Marathongirl are you guys going to the Saanich Fair this weekend? My kids can't wait, although I am so sensitive to smells I don't know how I'm going to handle the animal displays :sick:

No Sannich Fair this weekend. My DS has his rep hockey try outs this weekend so it looks like I will be in a hockey rink for most of it:wacko: I wonder if we know each other? You could always PM me and I definitely wouldn't tell anyone about your little bubs. Even if we don't know each other we probably know people that us if you know what I mean?? I am not from here though so I don't have a huge network of friends. have fun at the Saanich Fair:thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:thumbup: for 100 pages! 

Hi everyone! Hope you wonderful ladies are doing well and have fun things planned for the weekend. 

Today was supposed to be Azriel's due date, his memorial starts in 3 hours. A big hug for all of our angels today... :hugs:


----------



## rainkat

marathongirl said:


> No Sannich Fair this weekend. My DS has his rep hockey try outs this weekend so it looks like I will be in a hockey rink for most of it:wacko: I wonder if we know each other? You could always PM me and I definitely wouldn't tell anyone about your little bubs. Even if we don't know each other we probably know people that us if you know what I mean?? I am not from here though so I don't have a huge network of friends. have fun at the Saanich Fair:thumbup:

I am absolutely positive we have aquaintances in common :thumbup: My kids don't play hockey but I have friends who are very involved. Victoria is like that lol. If you talk to someone long enough you can always find a link.

I think I would like to wait 2 more weeks, then all being well it would be great to connect. A real live bump buddy :flower:


----------



## ladykara

Pinkorblue, this is so strange, I was trying up message you to ask if you were the girl whos date was today for their due date.because I remember being in August fireflys with someone with your name who lost their baby ( I popped in now and then after)... So went to look at the thread again, saw little angle against my name and saw yours. Came in here to ask and saw your post.. I am so sorry honey, I felt better being pregnant again when my due date came x


----------



## marathongirl

Pinkorblue- I'm so sorry honey. I have tears in my eyes and feel your pain. Bless your little angel. I felt so blue when my due date passed in May this year. I wasn't pregnant and feeling like it was never going to happen again. I went to my church and lit a candle for my little angel. I hope that the memorial service gives you some closure. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## rainkat

Thinking of you Pinkorblue :hugs:


----------



## Ttc1at34

Hi all,

I need to make more time to get on here and read your posts- can't believe how much this thread has grown!

Bailey, I too am taking baby aspirin- just cause. I figured it can't hurt, and could only help.

Pinkorblue, wishing you well for today- must be so hard, but maybe a little easier knowing that you have something else to look forward to :)

Cherry, I've read the same thing everywhere too, and my doc said week nine would be the worst and things would get better after that. Also, don't assume your symptoms won't come back in a couple of days...though I hope you keep feeling well until you deliver your LO!

Bailey, you are ever so patient, but I think you will be able to relax once you have your scan. Twelve weeks is a big milestone....even though I saw my peanut at nine weeks, I still worry that weeks 10-12 carry risk, so I can't put my mind at ease even now. Especially hearing everyone's stories here of finding out that growth stopped at 11+ weeks :( 

Surely, though, it's not that common to MC after seeing heartbeat at nine weeks?

I am fighting with constipation, bbs still sore (seems to vary by day, severity and location), waves of nausea on and off, and now some fun other symptoms: my cheeks look suddenly quite tan, and I have a mysterious brown patch of skin on my arm...my veins are getting more noticeable and it seems every available last ounce of fat in my body has accumulated right on my bellybutton. Haven't gained more than a pound yet, but everything seems to be redistributing!

Also, the dreams keep coming every night....I wonder if that will change when I stop the premetrium? 

Good news is I have some more energy lately--my most tired week was actually 6-7. And today I went to the state fair and ate my weight in fried chocolate :)

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## ladykara

TTC- glad to hear your energy is back. Your symptoms look good, maybe you may missed the major sickness.. X


At work and feel sick !!! Not to the point I need a bucket next to me like I normally do but enough to make me take in big breaths... It may be because I'm not at home and notice it more. My boobs are a little sore but nothing like their were a few weeks ago. I'm preying for a pregnancy like I had with my daughter and not like with my son, there is many reasons why there is a 13 year age gap between them, and that's one of them, threatened to never get pregnant again as I was that bad with sickness...

As this is my last pregnancy I really want to enjoy it. I don't know if anyone else gets this but as my uterus grows it causes muscles to twitch now and then.. X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Aww ttcbabyisom I am really sorry, I have already posted on another thread to you but I hope that you are ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rainkat

ttcbabyisom said:


> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs:

I was shopping last night and started having the worst cramping. I was almost doubled over. I hurried to the bathroom fully expecting to pass everything right there. I was shocked to see no blood. I was with my daughter and a good friend so I made an excuse to go home. The cramping kept up for about an hour, the whole time I was just waiting. Then it stopped as suddenly as it had started. It must have been gastric :shrug: although nothing passed that way either.

Again I am wishing for my naive former self. When I was 3 months pregnant with dd I was on a road trip with my parents. I had cramping and it never occured to me I could be losing the baby. All I could think was that I needed to find a bathroom with some privacy. My mom told me later that she was watching me and trying to time the "cramps".


----------



## ladykara

TCC- I am so sorry honey : ( when did you last get a positive ? X


----------



## Storm7

ttcbabyisom - So sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Awwww ttcbaby so sorry. I have had that happen as well twice since ttc on top of my 2 mc's. It's not fair that this is so hard. :cry:


----------



## Storm7

With regards to the cleaner - we have had her about 6 months now I think. Possibly longer. I had words. Felt rather embarrassed to tell the truth (although not as embarrassed as she was!). She will not be doing it again. Apparently didn't want then going to waste - in which case surely she should have asked! It's one thing taking them as they go in the bin and a whole other one chopping them off the new packets!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you so much ladies for all of your sweet words and thoughts. His memorial went really well, full of support and love. The end was scary, felt a gush of wetness just as we released the balloons. I made my way to the bathroom to find bright red blood. I went straight to the ER but they couldn't find the source of the bleeding. Baby looks fine, gave me a pic to take home and cervix is tightly closed, so just taking it easy for the rest of this week. 

Ttcbaby~ Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh pinkorblue what an ordeal! I am so sorry that happened at the time it did but I am glad all is looking ok. And glad Azriel's memorial went well otherwise xxx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Praying for you ttc and pinkorblue! My symptoms are vanishing and I'm beginning to feel a bit scared my boobs feel different but still not really hurting all too much. I just wish I could know everything is going to be okay.


----------



## ladykara

Pink and blue - omg !! HOney u must have been terrified, what a day !! But it's a good sign ur cervix is closed x

Amanda- I Worried like crazy when I started to feel better symptom wise, but my sickness is getting worse...x


----------



## marathongirl

Pinkorblue I'm glad that the memorial went well. I'm sorry about the bleeding but glad that baby is ok. That is just a bit much for one person to handle. I sometimes wonder about the bigger picture that everyone seems to talk about??
EMT- I'm sure all is fine. That is the problem with being PAL we never really feel at ease. I'm sure your symptoms will return with a vengeance!!
AFM- sooo tired. My boobs are really sore and just really hungry but don't know what to eat??? Craving pizza and chips and junk.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Thank you! :flower: How are you doing today?

Kara~ I remembered you from August Fireflies when I came in and was so glad to see you expecting again. :hugs: I prayed hard the whole way there..

Amanda~ Thank you! Thinking of you and praying! xxxx 

Marathon~ It was a scary way to end the memorial but I'm thankful everything looks okay. I was thinking of the same thing, I have a huge craving for pizza but gotta wait for payday. 

I only meant to close my eyes for a minute today and ended up sleeping for almost 4 hours! :blush: DH took care of dinner and the kids, I asked why he didn't wake me up but he said he didn't have the heart to.


----------



## Leinzlove

Pinkorblue: I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing good. Keep the PMA, I know its hard. But your odds for your rainbow is better than now. :hugs:


----------



## Storm7

Pinkorblue - glad the service went well but sorry about the trauma following. Hope all is well today. 

Quick question - does anyone else feel wet a lot (TMI sorry!)? It worries me and I find myself constantly loo roll checking.


----------



## ladykara

Storm- glad you posted that, I keep thinking I am bleeding or weed myself !! I remember being like this near the end of my pregnancy but not this early...x

Pinkorblue- did you ever pop back to see them ? I couldn't bare to go in there for ages, I went in recently and wished them all luck with their new babies..... It will be us before we know it x

No sickness today for me.. Felt pretty bad last night...

I have no wee sticks left !!! I thought it was game over for me so used them all up....I said I wouldn't do anymore...... Be strong Kara be strong !!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well. I feel like poo today coz I had a horrible night shift at work and there are people bitching about me and I just cant wait to leave there!! I feel like not going in tomorrow because I have sore eyes, a headache and I just generally feel like shit. I dont get any thanks at my job for volunteering for the night shift so why should I go to work tomorrow when I feel horrible?

Anyway....hope you ladies are better!!

Pinkorblue - I feel like I could sleep permanently at the moment, I wish I could just take a week off work to sleep!!!

Storm - yes I got lots and lots of cm in the first few weeks, its not as bad now but I too kept checking for bleeding.

Lady kara - yay and boo for ms getting worse!! Good sign that bubs is ok but hope its not too bad for you!!

How is everyone else this weekend?


----------



## ladykara

Just had a thought, I did a clear digi which said 2-3 weeks when I worked out it was 4 weeks going by lmp... Then I did one at what I thought was 5 weeks and digi said 3+ weeks.... All good exactly what I thought they should be. Then at scan they dated me 10 days behind..... So either baby is slow at growing or my hcg levels are super high.... Non would be a good thing....... So yes, I'm nOw back to worrying !!!!!!! X


----------



## Ttc1at34

Aw Bailey, sorry you're having such a shit time at work! Is there any way you can a few days off? people should lay off you, especially if they know you are pg...I don't think people who haven't been through it can understand what we go through. 

Storm, I get lots of cm too- seems to be on and off, and still getting it in week 11. I've read this is norrmal and has to do with the hormones....well, doesn't everything have to do with the hormones? ;)

LadyK- early scans can be misleading, often the dates are off and then at the next scan they are right again. fx for you that this is the case....is it possible you mis-dated your O?

Pinkorblue, did your doc tell you anything yet about the bleeding? I guess there's a condition where blood can pool up called subchorionic hematoma...doesn't really mean anything bad for the baby, but can put you through quite a fright! hope you are doing okay xx

Same symptoms here as always...lucky that I still haven't thrown up once, but just generally feel like crap most of the time. I hope that things ease up in the next week, though I am sure I will be totally paranoid if they do.

Doppler in 10 days, then we will schedule frist tri screening (for Downs, etc.) in week 13. I think we've decided to announce after the week 13 ultrasound, though I might not tell work until I start to show (pray that I get that far!). 

Going to visit an old friend after three months apart; she just had a baby about two months ago. We met at a church gig last week and she actually apologized to me for not staying in touch over the summer- said she was 'in a different place' and didn't want to make my life any harder. She said she knew how hard it must have been when all three of my closest friends announced pg or gave birth right about the time we started going through fertility treatment, after a long, drawn-out miscarriage. I told her I was pg again and we saw the heartbeat and that it was a real baby this time, and she cried and hugged me and told me how happy she was. Tearing up a bit just writing about it...now for the first time I am looking forward to seeing her LO :)

hugs to all xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara - I dont know if this info might help you hun

1-2 weeks = 50-200 hcg
2-3 weeks = 200-2000 hcg and
3+ weeks is over 2000. 

And then levels for pregnancy for each week, with varying ranges;

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml

So from what I can gather, at 5 weeks it is totally possible to still have hcg as low as 18mIU whereas a reading of 2-3 weeks is actually 200-2000 mIU and its even possible to have just 1080 mIU at 6 weeks, again which would still only give 2-3 weeks reading on a digi. So I think your levels are fine hun, and most importantly dont forget how innaccurate these digis can be based on how diluted your urine is, what time of day it is, how much liquids you have drunk in the 12 hours before taking the test etc.

Please dont worry!

Heres the link to that page about normal pregnancy levels hun

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Leinz~ Thank you! :) Hope you're doing good. 
Storm~ Thank you, seems to be okay, just back to the brown spotting I've had since 4.6 weeks. Yes about feeling wet, a lot of the time I am though and go through several panties a day. 

Kara~ I still check in on them but haven't said anything yet, I should though. Yeah, I can't wait for our turn. xxx :hugs: when is your next visit to the doctor?

Bailey~ Yikes, sorry about your co-workers acting like that. :nope: How much longer do you have left to be there? Do you have to wait for maternity leave? :hugs: 

Ttc1~ The ER doc told me to follow up with my OB and I sent a message to him, his office is closed for the holiday so I should hear back by late Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll be seeing the nurse for an initial prenatal visit on Tuesday to go over my paperwork so I'll talk to her as well. Maybe that's what it could be, the ER had no real explaination, just that bleeding isn't that uncommon in the 1st trimester. I am doing okay, still spotting a bit but at least its brown now. Awww, that's great about you and your friend reconnecting! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and there is even a bullet point on that page that says not to worry about hcg levels coz a low hcg doesnt mean an unhealthy baby, as long as the hcg is increasing. Again hoe that helps hun, I always find reading stuff like that helps ease my mind.

ttc1at34 - awwwww thats is so lovely for you and your friend, I almost teared up reading it!! Bless her and you!!


----------



## ladykara

Tcc- I welled up just reading that, bless .... X

I could have been out by 4 days... Maybe even week tops ! Just seems strange I have hcg levels for being 2 weeks further along... Normally it wouldnt worry me but I'm on mole watch after my last mole ...my dads a twin so doctor put me on twin alert at the start but scan only showed one... Only 3 more shifts at work till next scan !!! X


----------



## baileybubs

Lady kara sorry I misread what you had said about hcg levels coz my oh was pestering me about lunch then the in laws came as I was in the middle of replying, I thought you were worried about them being too low but as you can see from the numbers I dont think your numbers are too high hun, sorry for my mix up doh!!


----------



## ladykara

Bailey- I was 440 at 1-2 weeks (4weeks from lmp) going by that I should have been 2-3 weeks which is exactly what I thought, until scan... So my levels are triple what they should have been, and as a mole ( tumour) also causes high hcg I'm paranoid. I'm hoping like said those early scans are off.

I have next scan on the 13th, no MW appointment yet but not really bothered, It's only the scans I get excited about lol

Anyone else noticed USA seem a lot stricter on taking vitamins and things, MW only ever suggests I take folic acid... X


----------



## ladykara

Lol already posted when I saw ur reply... I'm Stuck at work on my phone so can't see what I'm posting to well


----------



## baileybubs

Pinkorblue - I hope your OB can help give you some more answers as to why you were bleeding but if they saw nothing to worry about at the ER I'm sure its all ok . I understand how worried you'd be though.


----------



## baileybubs

I hope the high hcg is nothing to worry about though lady kara, but remember that those digis arent the best way to see hcg progression. Have you had your hcg levels tested with bloods at the doctors did you say?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I did notice that kara, my midwife was insistant on vitamin d though too and said its great that i'm taking pregnacare


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I don't think I'll get much more of an answer from my OB either, so I think it's ok too. Just doing the standard follow up.. Thanks Bailey. :)


----------



## Storm7

Thanks ladies. Now I can feel reassured as well as wet!


----------



## marathongirl

TTc1- glad about you and your friend. It does feel good to tell people as well that you can trust it just makes it feel more real.

Bailey- sorry about work. I would take a few days off and just rest.
Storm- I definitely feel wet a lot of the time. I am a very avid toilet paper checker as well!!
Kara- when was your lmp? Could you have ov'd late and that's why the us showed you behind? I wouldn't worry about your hcg levels for a molar pregnancy because they saw a baby on the us already. 
AFM- really tired like I want to sleep all of the time. I've been watching my DS play hockey all weekend and have been out of the house s lot. Really having trouble finding food that is both appealing and healthy! Still haven't had that pizza yet.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ladykara said:
 

> TCC- I am so sorry honey : ( when did you last get a positive ? X

wednesday, the 29th... :-(


----------



## marathongirl

So sorry ttcbaby. You probably had a chemical. I hate that word but I have had that twice as well. I think when that happens there is fertilization but the embryo is not viable and the hcg doesn't keep going up like it's supposed to. After it happened to me one of my good friends said that think of it as getting everything ready for the right one. You will get pregnant again and have a successful pregnancy. Please don't give up hope.


----------



## Leinzlove

Lady Kara: I'm sorry you are going through more worry. I hope the 3 sleeps go fast. I wouldn't look to much into the digi's with conception indicator as they aren't always accurate. 10 days is a bit much, but my Dr. says as long as the measurements are within a week... It's definitley possible. All my hugs and prayers for the best of outcomes.

TTCbaby: I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Pinkorblue: So happy to hear the bleeding has stopped and things are well. Bleeding is so scary definitley PAL. :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

I'm so bored, I seem to be bored every day now, just can't be bothered to do anything, I feel like I'm a child when everything seems boring to me..

I'm waiting for hubby to return home so we can go to tesco, I need something to do !!

We tried potty training today, she did a wee then got up and weed on the floor !!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## baileybubs

oh dear kara, bless her!! 

I know the feeling, I have taken the day off work coz I have been exhausted and quite stressed recently but I am bored with everything. I keep getting up and wandering for no reason.


----------



## cherrytomato

baileybubs said:


> oh dear kara, bless her!!
> 
> I know the feeling....

I read that and thought you'd wee'd on the floor..... :dohh:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ttcbaby~ :hugs: I'm so sorry, hun. 

Leinz~ Thank you! :flower:

Kara~ Sounds familiar, my youngest did that all the time. :haha: 

Bailey~ Glad you took a day off! :thumbup: Fx you come back to workers with a little more gratitude toward you. 

Cherry and everyone else~ :wave:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I can see how you thought that cherry!!

Hi pinkorblue how are you?

I have really enjoyed a nice relaxing day not at work! It's been great to just relax. Only problem now is I am really hungry and really want a pizza lol!! Sooooo tempted to order one but I should really be eating more healthy!!!


----------



## marathongirl

It's quiet on here today. Hope everyone had a good weekend.
Bailey- congrats for being a prune!! Yay for taking the day off work as well.
Rainkat- How was the Saanich Fair??
AFM- I wish I were bored. I'm at work on a stat holiday and I don't get paid any more because I am self employed. Sigh.... WE are supposed to have a heat wave this week so that's nice just in time for the kids to go back to school. How are everyone's symptoms today?


----------



## marathongirl

baileybubs said:


> Lol, I can see how you thought that cherry!!
> 
> Hi pinkorblue how are you?
> 
> I have really enjoyed a nice relaxing day not at work! It's been great to just relax. Only problem now is I am really hungry and really want a pizza lol!! Sooooo tempted to order one but I should really be eating more healthy!!!

You should definitely have the pizza:thumbup:


----------



## ladykara

I have put on 6lbs already !! I was on a diet and actually put on weight !! But I didn't know I was pregnant at the time...... 

My MW last time told me that I was over weight and I should diet during my pregnany and says I shouldn't put on any more than 6lbs through out my entire pregnancy... I felt awful when I left... I was only 11st 5lbs and for my height I was top end of normal going bmi...she is going to have a field day when I tell her I'm almost 12 stone now... I really wanted to get down to 10 stone before I got pregnant again. I'm going to see if I can cut out the crap during this pregnancy, I kind of took pregnancy as a chance to eat utter crap when ever I wanted.. But can't afford to do that this time round...

Woooooo reminds me brought fruit pastels today at tesco !!!


----------



## marathongirl

ladykara said:


> I have put on 6lbs already !! I was on a diet and actually put on weight !! But I didn't know I was pregnant at the time......
> 
> My MW last time told me that I was over weight and I should diet during my pregnany and says I shouldn't put on any more than 6lbs through out my entire pregnancy... I felt awful when I left... I was only 11st 5lbs and for my height I was top end of normal going bmi...she is going to have a field day when I tell her I'm almost 12 stone now... I really wanted to get down to 10 stone before I got pregnant again. I'm going to see if I can cut out the crap during this pregnancy, I kind of took pregnancy as a chance to eat utter crap when ever I wanted.. But can't afford to do that this time round...
> 
> Woooooo reminds me brought fruit pastels today at tesco !!!

What are fruit pastels? Sorry I must be really out of it! I wouldn't worry too much about your weight it could be the progesterone as well. It does tend to bloat you and maybe make you retain more water:shrug: When is your next scan?


----------



## ladykara

Rowntrees fruit pastilles the sweets... And I never ever eat sweets!! I think that 6lb is all on my belly, it sticks out a lot now...lol. Next scan the 13th should be 9 weeks ( 11 weeks going by LMP..) they will be looking for another mole, 9 weeks is when my last died because of a mole..it's also when my sickness started to get bad...

When is yours ? X


----------



## marathongirl

ladykara said:


> Rowntrees fruit pastilles the sweets... And I never ever eat sweets!! I think that 6lb is all on my belly, it sticks out a lot now...lol. Next scan the 13th should be 9 weeks ( 11 weeks going by LMP..) they will be looking for another mole, 9 weeks is when my last died because of a mole..it's also when my sickness started to get bad...
> 
> When is yours ? X

Wow so you're craving sweets! I'm craving protein all of the time it's like I want meat at every meal?? WEird:shrug:
I may go this week for a scan or wait until next week. My doc is amazing and said I can call and come in whenever I need to for piece of mind:flower:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm craving sweets too kara!! First it was chocolate and cakes and now it's sweets. Got oh to buy me some haribo tangfastics and star mix lol!! I ate too many though this afternoon and felt a bit sick! I too wanted to lose more weight. I was on a diet too and I'd lost half a stone and gone down to 11 stone (but I am quite short so that still puts me as overweight for my BMI apparently, only just though) but now of course I will have put weight on again. I daren't weigh myself but I know that the midwife will after my 12 week scan, if it all goes well of course. Don't worry too much about it hun, 12 stone isn't a great deal overweight and you don't want to be dieting really when pregnant. I'm surprised your midwife suggested that!!

Marathon girl I didn't end up getting the pizza, my stupid oh went out to play pool at 7pm and told me he wouldn't be long, 4 hours later he finally came back after ignoring my texts. Needless to say and argument ensued and it was too late to get pizza. I get so annoyed coz he acts like he doesn't care about me, and can be so selfish. I know that he was only out playing pool but it makes me feel like he'd rather be doing that than being with me and looking after me. I'm just so worried and scared at the minute and yet he's clearly not coz he's busy having fun playing pool with his mates. Men!


----------



## marathongirl

I totally understand Bailey. We love them to bits but they can drive us nuts sometimes. I think I have less expectations of my dh this pregnancy because I just realize that it isn't really real to them yet. Even though to us we are totally attached to our little beans already. I can't help it. I am just trying to be thankful everyday that I am pregnant. WEird that today I started with such a positive attitude about things and as the day as gone on I feel less so. I don't know why??Nothing had really changed. I guess that's the nature of being PAL??


----------



## Ttc1at34

Mg, I couldn't agree more...I seem to be up and down with my PMA depending what time of day it is. Yesterday I felt completely confident, today torn between anxiety over losing the LO and thinking that maybe I really don't want to have children after all...it's like this weird limbo between accepting another loss and at the same time starting to realize how much our lives will change if this does happen. Basically, can't tell my head from my ass these days. :shrug:

Bailey, so sorry DH is being such a....man. I guess it's a totally different experience for them, and he probably won't even realize until there is a little one peeing in his lap :haha: they never catch on until it's a million years too late.

Also- Glad to see you had a day off :)

Ten days until the Doppler, when doc says we can breathe easy. Today I feel very pessimistic about it, remembering what happened last time we tried to hear our baby's heartbeat :( 

DH is confident, now absorbed in video games. Wish I could be as relaxed as he is. 

Bailey, only a couple of weeks now until your scan? So excited for you,

LK, I am getting some serious belly fat as well....well, I guess its just going to get bigger from here fx 

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm just so sad... :cry:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Sorry you didn't get the pizza you wanted and for DH being a total guy. :hugs: He should make it up to you by getting you pizza and he can't have any! ;) I'm good, getting the kids ready for their first day of school tomorrow. Looking forward to the weekend, DH is going to BBQ! :)

Kara~ I'm surprised too at the midwife's suggestion, usually they just say not gain to much but dieting isn't a good idea. Do you have a new midwife now? 

Marathon~ Are we twins? We have the same cravings! :haha:

Ttcbaby~ :hug: :hug:

Ttc1~ Hope the next 10 days go by quickly and you guys are greeted with the lovely heartbeat of your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## rainkat

Holy Cow! Take a weekend off and 4 pages to catch up on :laugh2:

Pinkorblue I'm glad the memorial went well up to the release. What eerie timing. Good to hear everything looks okay.

Bailey sorry to hear your oh was such a jerk. Next time don't wait to have pizza delivered and make him pay for it.

Marathon girl Saanich fair was great! How were hockey tryouts? You're so lucky to be able to go in for a scan any time. 

Ladykara I've heard of suggesting not to gain too much but not trying to diet during pregnancy. I don't know how tall you are but 12st isn't that heavy. You don't look overweight in your picture. Hang in there.

ttcbaby :hugs:

ttc1 I think I'm in a similar place to you. I go between feeling so happy and thinking about telling people to "knowing" I'm going to mc and convincing myself I should be happy with 3 kids and move on. 

AFM I think all that cramping the other night was stretching and pulling. I've also gained 6lbs in by belly. I am so bloated I'm surprised no one has noticed. I guess that's the difference between being 25 and 37. When I was 6 weeks along with my daughter one of the mom's at the school where I worked asked if I was pregnant. This time people probably just think I'm getting fat.


----------



## ladykara

Tcc- have you had anything confirmed ? Hugs honey xxx

Rainkat- I was a skinny size 10 at 19 when I got pregnant with my son, l looked pregnant and had a belly straight away, now at 34 my belly never stopped looking like I was 6 months pregnant, just can't hold it in any more lol x

Pinkorblue- I hope not !!!! I will ask for another MW x


----------



## marathongirl

Ttcbaby- Big hugs. You know you can get pregnant. I know it doesn't help that much but I remember after each of my losses I did eventually find some solace in this fact.

TTC1-I'm with you on the PMA thing. Today hasn't been too bad. I find as long as I feel some of my familiar symptoms that I feel better and more positive.

Rainkat- glad the Sannich Fair was good. My DS made the A team at the Racquet Club so he is over the moon. He is only 8(turning 9 in Oct) but he takes his hockey pretty seriously. It really is fun to watch your kids do something that they love and that they are good at.

AFM- seems I cycle between being really hungry or feeling queasy at the thought of eating. It seems if I eat I feel better but what to eat??


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ladykara said:


> Tcc- have you had anything confirmed ? Hugs honey xxx
> 
> Rainkat- I was a skinny size 10 at 19 when I got pregnant with my son, l looked pregnant and had a belly straight away, now at 34 my belly never stopped looking like I was 6 months pregnant, just can't hold it in any more lol x
> 
> Pinkorblue- I hope not !!!! I will ask for another MW x

nope... :-( still waiting on doc's office to call...very impatiently mind you...


----------



## ladykara

TCC- I wish I could make it better, I hope you get some answers soon, not knowing is the worst xx


----------



## rainkat

ttcbaby waiting is the hardest part :-( I wish there were something I could say that would help. 

Marathongirl congrats to your son! That's great news :thumbup:

:devil: Hormone attack :devil: 
Poor dh :help: I shared a bit of news I thought he might be interested in and he responded with "yeah, so?"
It wasn't pretty :dohh:


----------



## marathongirl

rainkat said:


> ttcbaby waiting is the hardest part :-( I wish there were something I could say that would help.
> 
> Marathongirl congrats to your son! That's great news :thumbup:
> 
> :devil: Hormone attack :devil:
> Poor dh :help: I shared a bit of news I thought he might be interested in and he responded with "yeah, so?"
> It wasn't pretty :dohh:

Too funny. I have bitten Dh'd head off a couple of times in the last several weeks. What can we say?? Hormones!! How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv not been around as much i think due to the fact i lost
my last at 8 weeks :nope: so just a hard time.. and im having
a hard time with OH atm... but :shrug: ..


Im just wondering if any of you have MS and have something that has helped 
you? im not being sick so GP won't do much for me.. but iv got such bad nausea
and iv had a constant headache for 2 weeks :cry: .. im taking paracetmol but
that isn't working at all, im not even eating much now i was forcing myself to
eat little and often as told bland/plain things not anything major.. but now its
got to the point i can't even think about food without feeling more sick .. and
because im only able to drink water or small amount of milk im slowly not wanting
to even have that as it makes me feel worse :cry: .. But i know i have to.. :nope:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: my scan today went well got another in 2 wks...x

Becyboo I hav bad days and good days with the ms my dr gave me pills but I'm not taking them. X


----------



## rainkat

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv not been around as much i think due to the fact i lost
> my last at 8 weeks :nope: so just a hard time.. and im having
> a hard time with OH atm... but :shrug: ..
> 
> 
> Im just wondering if any of you have MS and have something that has helped
> you? im not being sick so GP won't do much for me.. but iv got such bad nausea
> and iv had a constant headache for 2 weeks :cry: .. im taking paracetmol but
> that isn't working at all, im not even eating much now i was forcing myself to
> eat little and often as told bland/plain things not anything major.. but now its
> got to the point i can't even think about food without feeling more sick .. and
> because im only able to drink water or small amount of milk im slowly not wanting
> to even have that as it makes me feel worse :cry: .. But i know i have to.. :nope:

I'm right at the time I started spotting with my last pregnancy too. It's an awful place to be. I'm so afraid that the next time I go to the bathroom I'll find blood.
Sorry I don't have any words of wisdom. Feeling nauseous is horrible. I would rather throw up. I hope it passes soon for you :hugs:

Marathongirl physically I'm good, thanks for asking. Exhausted and hungry but nothing's appealing. Blechy tummy if I don't eat or eat too much. A little insomnia tonight (it's 4:30am as I type this) How 'bout you?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Glad your scan went well Cheryl! :)

I feelt exactly like this with the one i lost headaches and
nausea all the time :( then it just went and i had mc few days after
so really i guess its good if its not going.. but :shrug: i think this time
im feeling worse then before, i would rather be sick then feel like this
i just constantly burp which makes me feel like i need to be sick :nope:
i just feel lousy not sure what to do about these headaches as on the
paracetmol box it says don't take more then 3 days :nope: and i have been
Im thinking to go get some B6 vitamins later or multi vitamins but alot of
people says b6 help alot for MS :shrug: worth a shot i guess


----------



## rainkat

Congrats on your scan Cheryl. I think you posted while I was typing earlier.

Becyboo have you tried preggy pop drops? They are a hard sour candy that help with ms. Might be worth a try if you haven't already.

I have an interesting dilemma... I'm very quickly running out of clothes that fit. I'm not ready to go out and buy maternity clothes yet, and I can't ask to borrow them because we're not ready to tell.

I can't do up any of my jeans or pants. I have one pair of Yoga pants I can wear. I have a few summer dresses but it's starting to get cold. What are you ladies doing for clothes first trimester?


----------



## Becyboo__x

rainkat said:


> Congrats on your scan Cheryl. I think you posted while I was typing earlier.
> 
> Becyboo have you tried preggy pop drops? They are a hard sour candy that help with ms. Might be worth a try if you haven't already.
> 
> I have an interesting dilemma... I'm very quickly running out of clothes that fit. I'm not ready to go out and buy maternity clothes yet, and I can't ask to borrow them because we're not ready to tell.
> 
> I can't do up any of my jeans or pants. I have one pair of Yoga pants I can wear. I have a few summer dresses but it's starting to get cold. What are you ladies doing for clothes first trimester?


Ive seen them and the lollipops that are ment to be good for
it but iv not tried them yet im getting some sea bands next
not sure they will work as i tried a cheaper brand last time
:shrug: .. i think this B6 vitamin might be helping (not sure)
as iv only taken it for 1 day so its pretty unlikely but iv started
to feel abit better already..

Im not sure what you can do clothes wise, i live in leggings
iv got black ones that can go under dresses, can wear them with
a t-shirt/vest .. and there stretchy obviously so they will be 
comfatable, I already have 2 pairs of maternity jeans that i 
didn't need with my DS.. with t-shirts i always brought long
ones so they will fit even with a bump :lol: .. i barely brought
any maternity stuff with DS i just wore my normal clothes 
just was lucky as i always had long tops and leggings and my
jeans still was okay


----------



## marathongirl

Cheryl great news on the scan!! Glad you are having some brighter days as well!
Rainkat- I'm doing ok as well. Battling the occasional nausea and just really worn out tired. My jeans are definitely not fitting so I am wearing leggings and yoga pants as well. I swear people are looking at me sideways as I do have a little bump. I am normally very fit as I normally run quite a bit.
Becky- I sure hope you find something to conquer your sickness. Although it is a good sign that all is well with little bean.

AFM/ had to go back to school and pick up Dd as she was feeling sick. She threw up in the car on the way home. That didn't do much for my queasiness!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ladykara said:


> TCC- I wish I could make it better, I hope you get some answers soon, not knowing is the worst xx




rainkat said:


> ttcbaby waiting is the hardest part :-( I wish there were something I could say that would help.
> 
> Marathongirl congrats to your son! That's great news :thumbup:
> 
> :devil: Hormone attack :devil:
> Poor dh :help: I shared a bit of news I thought he might be interested in and he responded with "yeah, so?"
> It wasn't pretty :dohh:

They FINALLY called me back at 4:30 yesterday and told me the bloodwork was negative but they are ruling it a chemical pregnancy since i had so many positive HPT's...oh well at least i know and now we can move on to trying again right away...at least we know we can get pregnant..that's twice now. We just can't get it to stick.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv not been around as much i think due to the fact i lost
> my last at 8 weeks :nope: so just a hard time.. and im having
> a hard time with OH atm... but :shrug: ..
> 
> 
> Im just wondering if any of you have MS and have something that has helped
> you? im not being sick so GP won't do much for me.. but iv got such bad nausea
> and iv had a constant headache for 2 weeks :cry: .. im taking paracetmol but
> that isn't working at all, im not even eating much now i was forcing myself to
> eat little and often as told bland/plain things not anything major.. but now its
> got to the point i can't even think about food without feeling more sick .. and
> because im only able to drink water or small amount of milk im slowly not wanting
> to even have that as it makes me feel worse :cry: .. But i know i have to.. :nope:

So sorry to hear about your loss and your OH. :-( Hang in there. We are here for you! Vent to us anytime!


----------



## ladykara

TCC- honey I'm glad it's been confirmed to give you closure but also very sad for you, I know many who have had two losses or more in a row and have had luck with beans soon sticking.... I hope to see you back very soon with another BFP and a sticky bean... Hugs honey xxx

Beccyboo- tonic water, sucky sweets and plain waffles first thing in the morning is what helped me... The quinny ( or what ever it's called) in tonic water is suppose to help...its awful feeing so sick for so long, it can rally make you depressed. X

Cheryl- yay that's fab news congratson a good scan x

Anyone else close to crying because they are so happy to suddenly want to cry because they are so sad, to even wanting to cry for no reason.... I was never like this before, I'm a complete head case !!! X


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kara~ :hugs:

Cheryl~ Glad you had a great scan! 

Becy~ Sorry hun, I know it seems like this is dragging on but each day that passes will bring you closer to feeling better. Glad to see B6 may be helping you. :) 

Marathon~ Your poor DD :( I hope she feels better soon. 

Rainkat~ I have a pair of maternity jeans waiting but haven't needed them yet. 

TTC~ I feel for you, sweetie. :hugs: Thinking of you and hope you get your sticky bean very soon!

Got my follow up scan today, got to hear the HB for the first time. 159 per minute. 

[IMG]https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/0905121420.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry about the size, I couldn't make it smaller... any tips for future pics?


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... baby is so cute Pinkorblue. :)

LadyKara: The emotional crying... that explains me. I was soooo bad in the first trimester. Still bad but not so much now. :)

Cheryl: I'm so happy bean is growing! Bring on the April Shower! :happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

Yay Pinkorblue-so happy for you! What a great sound to hear the hb!!! 
Kara- for sure I cry at everything or get mad. My emotions are very on the surface shall we say.
TTcbaby- So sorry but glad that you can move on. If you are ready you will be fine to start straight away. I pray you get your sticky bean very soon!!


----------



## rainkat

Kara: emotional roller coaster here. I'm normally pretty calm but I'm barely holding it together.

Pinkorblue: :happydance: and my guess based on old wives tale... heartrate over 140 is a girl :pink:

Is it bedtime yet? :sleep: I guess going to bed before 7pm wouldn't fly. I don't know how I'm going to stay awake for 2 more hours.


----------



## CherylC3

Pinkorblue so happy for u Hun...xxx

I swear I've got the sickness from hell it's awful and I hav to work today :(


----------



## ladykara

Pinkorblue- lovely scan pic honey !!! Makes all a bit more real when you see it on the screen..it didn't hit me until that evening when I was in the bath and a sudden thought that I'm actually pregnant hit me... !! Xx ps picture size is fine x


Cheryl - is this the first proper day of sickness or has it got worse over time X
Yay I'm not the only out of control hormonal women here !! Phewwwwwwq


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ladykara I've been sick from 5 wks and it's killing me I just feel awful... Well I found out today tht my brothers girlfriend is pregnant too and she's due 8 days after me... It's good but they live in brazil and hav a 9 month old which I've seen once they were supposed to be coming at Xmas for a holiday then coming in April to live and now none of this is happening so I'm quite upset about it and so are my parents...xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Leinz~ How are you?

Marathon~ How's your DD doing? 

Rain~ We'll see if the baby keeps it up :), Azriel had that rate at first then it dropped to the 130s... Not sure about my other boys, didn't get to hear until much later.

Cheryl~ Sorry to hear that, I hope you can make it through your work day. 

Kara~ Not at all, friend. I find myself ready to smack people for the silliest reasons. :blush: Hormones :haha:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, Hope you all are doing well. 

Well I am afraid I have bad news :cry: Went in for my appt this morning... no HB and measuring a week behind. My doc wanted me to come back for another U/S in the afternoon and it was the same so looks like MMC #5 for me. :cry: This journey is SO hard! DH and I are crushed, we really thought this was going to be the one for us. I am scheduled for a D&C in the morning. Hopefully my tissue will provide some answers. 

Good luck and wishing you all a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## Storm7

So sorry Beach chica. I hope you get some answers and your rainbow follows soon.


----------



## Storm7

Congrats to all the ladies with positive scans. I have my reassurance scan booked for the 17th so just over a week to go. Did a clear blue digi today and got 3+! Never got that with the last mc so fingers crossed this one is going to stay.


----------



## CherylC3

Beachchica I'm so sorry for your loss Hun :hugs: 

Storm thts great hun I'm sure this is ur rainbow Hun....xx


----------



## Storm7

Thanks Cheryl 

Does anyone else have milk? Well colostrum anyway. I breastfed Avi for 6 months so only stopped a year ago which could have something to do with it I guess....


----------



## Tawn

Ohh nooo BeachChica :cry: I am so sorry for your loss hun! I sincerely hope that they can give you some answers from analyzing the tissue and that they can support you to make sure your next bean is your forever baby! Massive :hugs: hun


----------



## ladykara

Beach- I am so sorry honey,I'm devastated for you... I hope you get some answers to why x hugs x

Cheryl- good and bad news about your brother. How long have they lived out there and what does he do ? X

Storm- I gave up BF when Paige was 6 months and was able to get something out of them up until 6 weeks ago, when it finally dried up but I thought as I am pregnant it would have done the opposite x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh beach chica I am so sorry hun, I hope you are ok hun xxxxxx Massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm so sorry, Beach :( :hugs: I hope you get some answers, hun and keeping you and your husband in my thoughts. xxxxx


----------



## rainkat

BeachChica I am so sorry :cry: I hope they are able to come up with some answers for you.

Storm congrats on your 3+. I think I read somewhere that early breast leakage can be associated with twins?? Can you tell I like my old wives tales :haha:

Cheryl hope you're felling better today :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ladykara his girlfriend is Brazilian he works as anything really... We're just upset cos he was full of promises to come when he was ttc. :(


----------



## marathongirl

Beach- so so sorry. You and your dh are in my prayers and thoughts. 
Pinkorblue- my DD is way better. She went to school yesterday and is eating but says her tummy still hurts a bit.
Cheryl- sorry you are still so sick. Have you ever thought of trying acupuncture? I still go once a week and was going while ttc as well.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls, Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> Well I am afraid I have bad news :cry: Went in for my appt this morning... no HB and measuring a week behind. My doc wanted me to come back for another U/S in the afternoon and it was the same so looks like MMC #5 for me. :cry: This journey is SO hard! DH and I are crushed, we really thought this was going to be the one for us. I am scheduled for a D&C in the morning. Hopefully my tissue will provide some answers.
> 
> Good luck and wishing you all a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:

ugh...i'm so sorry!!! :nope::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Storm7 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies with positive scans. I have my reassurance scan booked for the 17th so just over a week to go. Did a clear blue digi today and got 3+! Never got that with the last mc so fingers crossed this one is going to stay.

that's so exciting! happy for you!


----------



## ladykara

Cheryl - my sister lived abroad for a while, think it would have been wOrse if she had children x

No major sickness yet but my god my boobs hurt !


----------



## CherylC3

Aw can someone please take my sickness away??? The good thing is I'm off till wed now :)


----------



## baileybubs

Awww cheryl I wish I could take it away! Has your doctor not been able to help you with anything else? Have you tried eating something really greasy again? I dont know what else to suggest hun. Maybe nibbling on crackers, I hear that helps. Big higs hun :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Thank god for cream crackers lol..x


----------



## Ttc1at34

Been away for a while....beachchica, so sorry to hear your news! I hope they will figure out what is happening so can have your sticky bean soon. It must be so hard for you to go through this again :hugs:

Cheryl, sorry you are feeling so lousy. But, nine weeks, only a few more to go until the worst of it is behind you :)

Can't believe I am 11 weeks tomorrow. Doc. appt on Tuesday to hear the heartbeat...after that, if it goes well, I will be committing to this baby finally :). I decided I will buy a home Doppler on tuesday if all goes well too.

Bailey, your u/s is coming up soon, no? Can't wait to see your pic!

I seem to have a lot more energy this week, and nausea is almost gone. Bbs still tender an still having weird dreams every night...also, nice little pooch forming on my tummy (all fat at this point). Other than that, I feel almost normal? 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u must be so excited Hun to hear the heartbeat... I think il get a Doppler after my 12 k scan. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah me too on the doppler, after my 12 week scan though. i just want to make sure its a good one so I dont freak out if I cant find a heartbeat when its coz I bought a crappy doppler!!

ttc1at34 - I am the same as you, earlier in the week I was really emotional and exhausted coz of my night shifts, but today and yesterday I have just been fine, still my usual tired and could do with a nap, but other than that and the sore boobs I dont feel pg......looking very fat though lol!! Everyone keeps saying ooh you are showing already, but I know its all fat and bloat lol.
My scan is Sept 20th, 12 sleeps lol!!! I cant wait!

Cheryl - keep munching them crackers and fxd your sickness dwindles over the next week or so too.


----------



## ladykara

Just started a that about dopplers... I have the summer one and it's crap... 

Cheryl - so sorry honey to hear your still suffering, I thought my sickness would be here for me by now.... Im sure I'll be suffering with you very soon x

TCC- 10 weeks already !! Glad your starting to feel better x

Bailey- apart from sore boobs I don't feel pregnant either, and in all my pregnancies I have suffered by now... And that of course makes me worries as I can't be that lucky to have no sickness or any of the horrible symptoms. X


well after a month I finally have a appointment for my booking in with the MW, I wasn't bothered to be honest, it's just paper work, which takes forever. I always found MW visits boring, but it's at the children's center now and not the hospital which makes it a little easier to get too.


----------



## baileybubs

It's hard not to worry isn't it kara? My pregnancy this time has been pretty much the same as it was last time so I always worry that that's a bad sign, but just gotta keep telling myself that my angels passing was sudden and unexpected as my body kept carrying on the pregnancy so my hormone levels weren't a problem. I am hopefully just lucky that my ms is only slight queasiness. 

I have heard good things about the sonoline b Doppler but that ones nearer £50, but I found that some on eBay for nearer £40. 

Hope you are all well ladies xxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Good to know I'm not the only one.. Week 6 and 7 came and went, no ms and still just queasiness.


----------



## marathongirl

Yes me too Ladies. Only queasiness mostly when I'm hungry. I find if I eat even though I don't feel like it I feel better. 
I have to say that I feel a little more uneasy after Beach's news. It just makes it seem so fragile. I guess all we can do is be in the moment and be happy where we are today. 
I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## CherylC3

You ladies are very lucky with the ms I'm jealous...cx

I just think there's more chance of us having our babies than losing them I decided at the beginning of this pregnancy I wud not worry until I needed to like if I bleed or I get told bad news... I do think it's been hard trying to treat this pregnancy different after losses but ladies let's hope these are our rainbows and come April we will be talking about feeding and dirty nappies. Xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

CherylC3 said:


> You ladies are very lucky with the ms I'm jealous...cx
> 
> I just think there's more chance of us having our babies than losing them I decided at the beginning of this pregnancy I wud not worry until I needed to like if I bleed or I get told bad news... I do think it's been hard trying to treat this pregnancy different after losses but ladies let's hope these are our rainbows and come April we will be talking about feeding and dirty nappies. Xxx

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Good thinking Cheryl, I go through all the April threads and i get so upset when I see one of the girls post to say they have lost their beans. I remember myself last time getting upset losing girls in the August fireflys, you always think it will happen to other people but it made me realise very quickly it can easily be me ... You only have to go through it once to then worry about it happening again.

I have friends who have 2 or 3 kids and never lost a bean, they never seem to worry in the first tri, not like we do, I get jealous and wish I was able to be like that again.

I also remember seeing girls saying how little MS they have, while I'm sitting there with my plastic jug and hair tied back unable to move and sucking my lemon sherbets.... The problem is the only thing I hate about pregnany is the sickness and that's the only reason I wouldn't have anymore, so what happens if I don't suffer sickness in this pregnancy !! I won't have that reason anymore and I'll want another one !!!!


Went round to see a friend of mine who was due the exact same day as I was due (8th August ) , we even got our BFP the same day, she had a little girl and I couldn't get over how small she is, made me want this baby even more !!!!

God don't I go on !!!! Lol xx


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks for saying that Cheryl. I guess I needed to hear it from someone else. I'm so sorry about your sickness. I hope it passes soon. When will you have another scan?

Does anyone find they are getting really annoyed with dh? I feel bad because I am so happy to be pregnant but I'm not feeling 100% all of the time and I don't think he gets it? Oh well it's all good.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw kara the April thread upsets me so many losses on tht thread....x

My booking appointment is the 18th then my next scan is the 21st I think my ms is easing a bit now :)

My husband is doing my head in right now... His lack of affection :(


----------



## baileybubs

Mine too marathon girl....he's still staying at the pub after work (he works in a pub) having a drink with his mates when I'm at home on my own quietly panicking about everything and anything. He then says "I was only having a drink with my mates"......"Oh so should I got have a drink with my mates?" I reply, "No coz you cant your pregnant"....."Oh so you do remember that I am pregnant then?" Seems to be our level of conversation sometime.....he remembers I'm pregnant when it suits but "forgets" to hoover and do the garden (usually I do it then he tells me off saying he was going to do it tomorrow - tomorrow never comes!!). And he also never asks how the hobbit is, or how I'm feeling. Its really like he doesnt acknowledge I am pregnant sometimes!! Grrr men lol!! 

Kara - aw it must be so scary seeing all those other losses in the other April thread, but remember that it doesnt happen to all of us and that apparently that thread is much much bigger so the number of losses will be higher. I know its still sad but keep the faith hun, PMA xxxxx

Cheryl - oooh your next scan is the day after mine! Is the ms keeping away again today?

Has anyone else had weird pains around their ovaries? I have had twinges around both, but until now I have had no stretching pains at all!! I was wondering if thats because I got this far last time and it wasnt so long ago so theres no stretching needed....does that make sense? And maybe now the twinges are stretching coz the hobbit is all ok and actually growing bigger than my angel did......or am I clutching at straws here lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I'm with u I cud never imagine my dh touching my bump or speaking to baby well time will tell... Oh and I'm totally with u with the stretching pains not had any until like yesterday so was thinkingits cos I'm now further on than last time wot we like analysing everything lol. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know lol! I think I panicked when my preggo friend asked me if I'd had any stretching and I suddenly thought "No I havent!!". I did last time though so it must be coz it didnt need stretching yet lol!

Yeah my df will never be doing the speaking to the bump or anything, I still think he thinks I'm lying about being pregnant lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol men are a nightmare lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Agreed! I mean all the have to do is act sensitive and caring, not much to ask whilst we are growing their children!


----------



## CherylC3

No wonder some woman are gay lol. X


----------



## Tawn

CherylC3 said:


> No wonder some woman are gay lol. X

Awww you poor dears! Considering turning gay because your OH's are being pains! LOL

I was always a little worried about what it would be like getting pregnant with my DH because he already has stepson (who is 10) and I didn't think it would feel as special. But, because his ex refused to let him be involved during the pregnancy and they weren't together anymore, he has dreamt for so long of doing it all the "right" way this time, so he is actually really on board and supportive. It kind of surprises me that it turned out to be MORE special because of his experience with stepson, if that makes sense?

Cheryl & Bailey, that is so strange that you say that about your stretching pains but maybe you are spot on because I never made it to 6 weeks with my first, so I have had pretty constant cramps every day (mild-moderate) which feel pretty intense but I am assuming is my uterus stretching. So since you both have started getting them now, maybe you are exactly right that your uterus is getting past the point it has ever stretched before! Fx'd for your scans, sooooo SOON!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn when's ur next scan?cx


----------



## Tawn

Not sure hun. I saw my midwife on Friday, so I am assuming my 12 week scan date will come through the post sometime this week? So not for 3-4 more weeks! EEK, that feels like forever!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wasn't sure if u were getting another one b4 tht. X


----------



## Tawn

Nope, now that it is confirmed in utero, I am being put on a "normal" track so not until 12 weeks. 

Awkward question ladies, but I think I might have a mild yeast infection (just a bit uncomfortable/itchy). Do I call my midwife to sort it or make a normal appt with my gp?


----------



## CherylC3

I was itchy last wk it's passed tho I'm still getting the cm tho. X


----------



## ladykara

I'm used to my husband being useless...lol He tries, he read all the books when I was pregnant with Paige, he would always help me out of the bath, he even started to do all the cooking ( which he carried on even now) but it's different for us girls,we feel it emotional and physical, they can't do much and some men find it hard to be supportive when they don't really know what their role is suppose to be. It's not like it is in the movies !!! And I have heard men are even less interested the second time around because they have seen and done before and know how boring the wait can be....to be honest it gets boring for me too, I just like the 3rd tri... 

Bailey- you may be spot on there... I have had no pain at all, but my uterus has been there before twice... There was 13 years between my son and daughter and only 2 years between my daughter and this one... Will be interesting to see how I'll feel during this pregnancy, already noticed a huge difference with the MS... X


----------



## Storm7

Yawn - I would see your GP. I had this with dd and you can use OTC remedies late in preg but not sure about early. 

AFM- scan is now Friday. So excited yet so scared. Fingers crossed till then!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh good luck for friday storm, I hope it all goes well!!

I know it seems like forever waiting for scans doesnt it Tawn? Ive only got 10 days to wait now and that still seems forever! I hope it flies by for you though hun, my advice is to plan lots of stuff, I've not done much except work and sleep lol, so its dragged, but I've been too tired to do anything else!!

kara - yeah its no surprise its kinda boring for them, I am so bored waiting for my 12 week scan I feel like nothing is happening. Plus I cant wait for df to see our baby on the screen so maybe he'll feel like its more real!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and tawn I would just book with your gp hun, my midwife usually tells me to see gp if I need anything prescribing.


----------



## ladykara

Tawn- u can get over the counter cream, I used to get it a lot during pregnancy ... But if u go via doctors it will be free with ur exception x

Storm- yay !!! For Friday, mines thurs... This week is dragging xx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks so much for the advice ladies! I will try some yoghurt this week and see if it clears up (it is really mild so fx'd it will sort itself out) but if not I'll hit up my gp next week. 

Storm & kara! oooohh so exciting about your scan on Thursday and Friday! Hope you both plan on posting pictures!!!


----------



## ladykara

Anyone else notice the fruits go from a prune to a lime in a week ? That's a massive change in size, unless prunes are bigger than what I thought..lol

I have my booking in session with MW tomorrow, i did think about trying to find my last book and just tell them to change the date and add a extra pregnancy... Would save time...I'll have peewee with me and you just know she will play up.. !!! 

Hope everyone is doing good... Xx


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks for all the replies regarding our dh's. It makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one going through this. Just a little affection from time to time would be nice though. So glad to have you Ladies to talk to.
Storm- can't wait to see the results of your scan!!
Ladykara- Yay for a scan too! I hope the week flies by for all of us.

Cheryl-glad the ms is easing up a bit. I have a scan booked the day before you on the 20th!
Tawn-hope you get of your itchiness soon!
Bailey-I sure hope these next 10 days fly by before your 12 week scan!! That is such a big milestone and I can't wait until we all get there!

AFM- had an exhausting weekend with driving the kids to their activities. I'm just so tired all of the time. Yay to be a raspberry though!! That does seem like a big jump from prune to lime??


----------



## rainkat

I've just gotten home from my first MW appt. What a wonderful surprise, she has a scanner in her office now!!! I got to see little niblet with a good strong heartbeat :cloud9: I wasn't expecting that at all. It seems much more real now.

MG my husband isn't there yet either. He's trying to be patient with me but he doesn't get that I feel like I've been run over by a truck. I normally take care of all the cooking and cleaning. By dinner time I can barely keep myself upright, and the thought of food turns my stomach. He's made a few comments about the deviation from our usual standard :dohh:

prune to lime is a massive jump. Congrats to the ladies who are there :flower:


----------



## Ttc1at34

Congrats, rainkat, so happy to hear your news! It's a big hurdle you have out of the way now :)

Storm, good luck for Friday- can you be sure to bring back a pic to share with us?

My next appt is tomorrow, praying I hear a little heartbeat on that Doppler!

Hugs xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!

Rainkat that is amazing!! So glad you got to see your little nibblet! Yay!!

Storm and Kara, cannot wait for your scans this week! Hope to see pictures from you both!

Ttc1at34 - oooh hope you hear your gorgeous little beans strong heartbeat tomorrow!! Everythings all go this week for everyone!!

Marathon girl - its so tiring being pregnant isnt it!! Apparently our bodies work harder when we are pregnant and just resting than it does when we are running when not pregnant lol!!

I think if you think of a very large prune and a very small lime then its more like the right size lol!! Coz apparently my hobbit should measure 4.1cm from crown to rump, which is a bit small for a lime lol. But I cant think of anything else that size.....maybe a fig is more of an accurate description lol!

Tawn - yeah try yohgurt I hear thats pretty good! Hope it gets better!!

Cheryl - glad the ms is easing now, that placenta can take some of the work from you!! SO glad to see you are so far along now hun, so happy for you xxxx

Everyone else how are you?? 

Cherry is it not your scan today?? Or is it Thursday as well?


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all doing well! Sorry I've not been on here for a while... Think spending too much time on these boards made me worry about things a bit too much so I stayed away for a bit.

12 week scan tomorrow for me. Really uncomfortable mixture of excitement and terror at the moment. But fingers crossed I'll be able to upload a pic tomorrow afternoon.....

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Romatomato, tk2, ukgirl, ginny, pinkorblue, jerseybean, dan-o and EMTamanda I hope you are all well as well!!

I try to keep up with everyone and I have the memory of a goldfish so I hope you are all ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cherry, was just thinking about you, I though it was today your scan!!

Ooooh got everything crossed for you hun, I am sure it will all go amazing, cant wait to see your scan pic!!!


----------



## ladykara

Rainkat- that's fab news !!!! So jealous does that mean u may get a scan on every visit ?? Think they should do that as normal over here !!x

My MW appointment was quicker than normal, had go through all my pregnancies and she took blood and urine sample... All very boring stuff lol..


It seems like its scan week for a few off us !!! X


----------



## baileybubs

Its scan fortnight lol, mine and cheryls are next week lol! 9 sleeps yay!!


----------



## cherrytomato

baileybubs said:


> Hey cherry, was just thinking about you, I though it was today your scan!!
> 
> Ooooh got everything crossed for you hun, I am sure it will all go amazing, cant wait to see your scan pic!!!

Thanks :) It's at 1.30 tomorrow - I'm assuming there'll be a backlog by then so hoping I'll get in by two. The hospital's a bit of a drive away (we picked it over a closer one because it's scored much higher on satisfaction and cleanliness etc (https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/BirthChoiceUKFrame.htm)) so we'll probably leave before 1 just to make absolutely sure we get there in good time. So I'll have lots of time to stew and work myself into a lather about it!


----------



## RomaTomato

Hello hello!

Sorry I haven't checked in at all!
I am doing well, I have a scan on Monday that I am very nervous for. Saw a little HB at 6w and really hoping to see it again but I am quite nervous to be honest. :(

I haven't had much nausea for the last week, still really sore boobs and tired though.

I just want everything to be ok!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey roma!! Glad you are doing well!! I think a lot of have upcoming scans that we are all nervous about!!
I have every faith that all of our scans are going to be fine!


----------



## marathongirl

Cherry- I hope the best for your scan tomorrow! I know what you mean about working your way into a lather beforehand. I have had 3 scans so far and have almost thrown up from being so nervous before. Can't wait to see the pic!!

Roma- also will be thinking of you on Monday for your scan!! It is such a mixture of excitement and fear. So weird.
Bailey- I love your attitude. You're so positive and we all need that right now as we get a bit farther along.

Rainkat- brilliant news about the scan!! Do you mind if I ask who you are seeing? I haven't had a booking apt yet. I have one set for next week on Wed but I was thinking that I might prefer a mw?

At work today and just want to sleep. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks marathon girl, you should have seen me last week though, I was a wreck and had no positivity lol!! All I can do now though is hope and pray, theres nothing that can be done by me crying and stressing out like I was last week. If the worst happens I will have to cope with it but for now I am going to remain happy and enjoy my time with the hobbit. I have been talking to him daily now and I have found its made me a bit happier, I think I was distancing myself to protect myself but I dont want to look back and regret how I felt, whether this is a successful pregnancy or not I know I will regret it if all I do is worry and cry, there needs to be some happy memories from this pregnancy. PMA ladies, this time we will do it and have the rainbow babies we deserve xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RomaTomato

I am having a major non-PMA day today :(

I'm just so petrified I will get horrible news on Monday :(.


----------



## Tawn

Soooo many scans coming up, I am so excited! That means tons of pics of beautiful, healthy beans! Makes me jealous I have to wait 3-4weeks until my next one!

Ohhh, and I thought I would let you ladies know that there is a really cool video baby monitor on offer on Groupon today. It is 90 pounds off, and has 2 cameras and a dual video lcd screen.

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/storage-options/10179689

DH and I are bargain hunters so I had to snatch one up! PMA, right!?


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey I couldn't agree with you more. I want to have positive memories as well no matter what the outcome in the end. I have been talking to her everyday as well. My acupuncturist suggested it and I find it really helps as well. Don't get me wrong I still have my moments.
Roma- hang in there. We are all here for you. Just think of how amazing it will feel to see you little bean on Monday,really try to visualize it. 

Trying to eat a little bit as I'm feeling quite nauseous today. Feel like I just can't eat very much even when I am really hungry?


----------



## baileybubs

I found that when I was queasy eating a little eased the quease lol!!

Roma - I always try and picture the scan with a positive outcome hun, got everything x'd for you xxx

Ladies are any of you taking baby aspirin?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

baileybubs said:


> Thanks marathon girl, you should have seen me last week though, I was a wreck and had no positivity lol!! All I can do now though is hope and pray, theres nothing that can be done by me crying and stressing out like I was last week. If the worst happens I will have to cope with it but for now I am going to remain happy and enjoy my time with the hobbit. I have been talking to him daily now and I have found its made me a bit happier, I think I was distancing myself to protect myself but I dont want to look back and regret how I felt, whether this is a successful pregnancy or not I know I will regret it if all I do is worry and cry, there needs to be some happy memories from this pregnancy. PMA ladies, this time we will do it and have the rainbow babies we deserve xxxxxxxxxx

I love this entire quote! This: "All I can do now though is hope and pray, theres nothing that can be done by me crying and stressing out like I was last week. If the worst happens I will have to cope with it but for now I am going to remain happy and enjoy my time with the hobbit." is exactly what I thought when I left my Peri's office this morning. I adore this group so much and so thankful I have this group to turn to!! :flower:

Rainkat~ That is so awesome and yay for seeing your little one!!! 

Roma~ Thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts and hugs. 

Cherry~ Good luck tomorrow! :)

Kara~ Good thoughts for your scan coming up! :hugs: 

Marathon~ Hope your day goes by fast so you can get comfortable at home. 
Sounds like you've got a great acupuncturist. :) 

Tawn~ I hope the next few weeks go by quickly so you can post your scan pic! 

Bailey~ I asked about it and my doctor said we could discuss aspirin after surgery but he didn't see an indication for me needing it though. 

Treated myself to acupuncture over the weekend, she was happy about the progress I've made since my last visit. Still have a pale tongue I have to work on but really enjoyed it. She gave me some instructions to follow until I can see her again. I made an appointment to go over cerclage options and ended up with an unexpected scan. Little one looked good and measured well, even my cervix looked better than expected. The downside is insurance will not cover a TAC or TVCIC (the highest cerclage types available) since I haven't had a standard cerclage or any other surgery that may warrant a higher suture. So my Peri and I had a long talk, he was reassuring and made as many accommodations in my favor as possible so I won't have to travel so often. The plan is a double McDonald placed at 12 and a half weeks, 17p shots sent closer to home at 16 weeks, and I'm welcome to walk in anytime for reassurance.


----------



## rainkat

LadyKara- I hope I'll get a scan every time. She has it there so I don't see why I wouldn't if I ask for it. I remember with my first lying there for 10 minutes just listening to his hearbeat through the doppler. 

Marathongirl I go to Westcoast Midwives. Kim is a certified nurse midwife. She has delivered all 3 of mine. By the end of my first pregnancy I felt like my big sister was delivering my baby. I can't say enough good things about her. I've recommended her to all of my friends and no one has ever had anything but a wonderful experience. 
https://www.westcoastmidwives.com/

Looking forward to seeing wonderful scan news from everyone. Hang in there Roma.

pinkorblue I don't know much about cerclage but it sounds like you are in good hands. Congrats on seeing your little one again.

I read this quote and it helped me so I thought I would share:

If you are depressed you are living in the past
If you are anxious you are living in the future
If you are at peace you are living in the present (Lao Tzu)


----------



## baileybubs

Rainkat that is a much better way if saying what I was trying to say lol!! And I have to say that I do feel at peace for now. For now the hobbit is with me and no point worrying how long for.

Pinkorblue - I hope it all goes well with your cerclage hun, I'm glad you feel reassured too 

I have been taking baby aspirin as my midwife said she doesn't see why not but to check with my gp, my gp had no clue about baby aspirin and tbh I think he has no clue about pregnancy at all!! I just don't know when to stop taking it!


----------



## marathongirl

Pinkorblue- so glad that you saw your little bean again! I also don't know much about cerclage but I'm glad you have a plan in action. What does your acupuncturist say you can do for your pale tongue? I'm always curious. I love my acupuncture it really relaxes me and the woman I see specializes in fertility and pregnancy so I feel that I am in good hands.

Rainkat-thanks for the info. I will check it out today.

Bailey- I don't take baby aspirin but I have heard that lots of women take it. Are you taking it?


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey we must have been posting at the same time! I think most women take it until about 12 weeks but I'm not positive?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's what I've read but some take it up to the last tri! I don't think I want to do that really, I am panicky taking it now really. Part of me wishes I'd never taken it but I read a lot that it can't do any harm and loads of other people have been recommended it by their specialists. As I have only had the 1 mc I don't get any specialist consults so I asked my midwife and she basically said yeah it's fine but she couldn't directly say it coz she's not allowed to, if that makes sense.


----------



## ladykara

Bailey you wonderful wise women.... Love how you think !!! I need you in this pregnancy x

Roma- I know exactly how you feel about being worried about the scan... But as bailey said must be positive .... Or we could let bailey be positive for us both and we can just worry.!! X

Tawn- that's a fab deal, we can't live without out video monitor.. I have asked hubby if we should get that one as its split screen... I live a bargain too x

Cherry good luck for tomorrow.. Can't wait to see the photo x

Pink or blue- Pale tounge ??? You may need to explain what you put lol I'm lost x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Rainkat! :)

Bailey~ Yikes.. Is there another GP you can see that's a little more familiar with baby aspirin? 

Marathon~ I hope no one here ever needs to know anything about them. Mine specializes in those areas also, I was so happy when I found her last year. :) She highly advocates bone soup, particularly from chickens since she told me to limit red meat because of dampness issues. Lots of leafy greens and more iron building foods.


----------



## baileybubs

Honestly it was ttc1at34 who first said that she was not worrying coz she'd have plenty of time to worry if the worst did happen, so she was going to enjoy it. And I really took on board what she said, plus I have always been a PMA advocate! You've got to be able to believe that positive things can happen or they never will! So thank you to ttc1at34!!


----------



## baileybubs

Pinkorblue - no there's no other gp really, they are all old fuddy fiddles at my surgery. I think I'll just stop taking it after I've had the all clear at the 12 week scan. All I can do is see what happens, but I don't think taking the baby aspirin will have made any difference anyway.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kara~ Sorry, I should have explained a bit. :haha: I've been doing acupuncture since last year. My acupuncturist was concerned because having a pale tongue usually indicates low iron levels. She was right, my iron was and still is on the low side. So I have to be more diligent in eating foods with more iron.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

A big thank you to Ttc1! :flower:

Bailey~ Well that stinks about the GPs but sounds like a good plan after your 12 week scan.


----------



## ladykara

Pinksndblue- I would be lying if I said I didn't go straight to the mirror and stick out my tounge...lol x


----------



## marathongirl

Too funny Ladykara!! I'm sure we all did!
Pinkorblue- it's amazing what they can tell about your body from your tongue and eyes and your pulse! I'm glad you are trying to eat more iron rich foods! It's just do hard when pregnant because my body doesn't want the same food as before. Oh well all we can do is try our best right?
Thanks to TTC1!!! For her PMA. My friend gave me this book called The Gift which talks about the Law of Attraction. If you want something to happen in your life you have to attract it be being positive and saying its going to happen!


----------



## ladykara

Had a very low heavy feeling today, thought it was due to constipation .... Started bleeding, not heavy but enough when I wipe, no cramping but still feeling very low and heavy... Had a late shift at work and just called in and had to tell them, they were so nice but I started crying. At least I still have my scan tomorrow or I'll be going mental.... 

Didn't someone on here say they had bleeding when they strained on the loo ???


----------



## baileybubs

Oh lady kara I hope all is ok, dont forget bleeding in early pregnancy isnt always a bad sign. I do think I read someone had put that about bleeding when straining on the toilet, I really hope all is well hun. Big big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Kara .. yes you can bleed from straining.. Iv had it iv not been
able to go to the loo like normal :nope: .. and when i do its so painful
and i bleed everytime i go now :( and end up with pain .. 

i thought it was from my front but it wasn't as i checked :lol:


hope it was that and not bleeding anywhere else! :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Thanks beccy but it's from the front, I googled it and found I could have irritable cervix.. I have favourable cervix anyway. Just hope it's that x

Bailey- its not me going nuts then..lol I can't remember who it was , I'm hoping it's someone who is still in the running x


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi kara, hope you're feeling ok - I think whoever had the bleeding said it cleared up after? Think it might have been Ttc1at34?

I'm just back from my scan and all looked fine! oh is a bit reluctant to share the pics with people outside the family until we've told our nearest and dearest, but I'll post them as soon as. Little Twinkle measured just over 50mm so was bang on for size and everything looked as it should. The sonographer dated me at 11+5, so bang on there as well :)

There was a lot of crying/hysterical giggling as soon as I saw the screen, but the sonogrpaher was very patient with me!

Phew....can't tell you the relief. Next stop is my booking appointment on Monday, and my 20 week scan is booked for 12 November. Looks like we will be telling family over the next few weeks after all :)

Hope this sets a trend for lots more positie scans on this board!

xx


----------



## rainkat

Congrats on your scan Cherrytomato

Ladykara fingers crossed it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Kara, I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it is just from the straining while pooing. I feel like i read that on here as well, so someone MUST have said it! So glad you have a scan tomorrow to give you peace of mind! :hugs:

Cherrytomato, glad you scan went wonderfully! You must be on cloud nine! Have you thought about how you are going to announce it yet? What an exciting time for you and your OH!


----------



## RomaTomato

Yay for your scan today Cherry! 

And yay for Team Tomato!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Cherry I am so so happy for you yay!!!!! Can't wait to see the pic!! Yay yay yay!!!


----------



## Storm7

Cherry tomato - great news!

Ladykara - I think I saw this earlier too. Not sure who it was though. Fingers crossed all looks good tomorrow. What time is your scan?


----------



## cherrytomato

Thanks everyone :) You'll all be next! I totally understand where OH is coming from but I wish I could show you the pic! Little bub is lying there, looks like s/he has one leg crossed over the other and has a hand up in front of his/her face :) I thought I saw him/her move on the scan (hard to tell because the lady kept moving the scanny stick thing about so much) and I went into hysterics...so weird to see it moving and not feel anything!

We're going to end up with quite a drawn out process of telling people! We're off to America on Tuesday for a family wedding. I think we'll tell OH's parents as soon as we get there and have a quiet moment. Then we'll try and hide/deny it til after the wedding so we don't steal any thunder. But there will be 14 of us in one house for the second week so I'm pretty sure it'll become obvious! After that my Dad, step Mum, sister and brother in law are coming over a couple of weeks after we're home so we'll spring it on them then. And then my Mum will be around the following week...And then we'll go up north where the elderly relatives are.

So hopefully we'll have told most of the immediate family by the time I'm...17 weeks..!!! Sounds ridiculous but we want to tell everyone in person and that's the only days people are free!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ladykara I hope it's nothing to worry about Hun at least ur scan is tomoro Hun...xx

Congrats cherry so excited for u Hun xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ It really is amazing. How about for you, how is your acupuncture going? That's what I'm doing, but when all I'm starting to crave is junk food, it makes it harder lol. 

Kara~ Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow. Bleeding stinks and I hope it turns out to be nothing to worry about. :hugs: 

Awesome Cherry, so happy for you! :D Enjoy your trip to the states and sharing your baby news! :)

:hi: Cheryl, Storm and Becy~ How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Ttc1at34

Hi all!

Cherry, yayyyyy on your scan, I'm so happy for you! So you are going to announce now? You must be so happy :)

Ladykara, yes, I had some spotting a few times so far, once while straining....doc said any abdominal straining can cause it and it's nothing to worry about.

Bailey, you are such a sweetheart...to your point, I had my appointment yesterday to listen for the heart beat. To my dismay, doc couldn't find it! I almost started bawling right then and there, but she took me right to ultrasound, and there was the little peanut, wiggling away and so much bigger than when we saw him last (or her). 

Doc says at 11+ plus weeks with everythig looking normal, I am now out of the 'danger zone' and chance of miscarriage is now 1%!! Just as it will be for the rest of the pregnancy. 

I am so relieved!!!! I am finally on board with this and now I will start planning. We have our first tri screening in 9 days (to check for down's, etc), and after that, I believe we will make the announcement. 

Can't believe it, I got my sticky bean after all!

Can't wait for everyone else's stories/photos to go up, and we can all start to breathe easy :)

hugs xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Great news here today!!
Congrats Cherry on your scan! What a relief! So happy for you.

TTC1- also congrats. You must be so excited to start planning and sharing the news! Yay for all of our rainbows!!

Ladykara- I'm praying that everything is ok with your little jelly bean. I'm do glad you have your scan tomorrow.
Pinkorblue- yes I love acupuncture. I am supposed to eat everything warm and no cold or raw foods. I love salads so that has been hard. I am also really craving junk food so it's hard. I just try to do my best. 

Getting ready to go to work. Wish I could stay home and sleep instead. We are having a beautiful September so I shouldn't complain. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ladykara

Cherry that's fab news !!!! can't wait to see the photo xx

Tcc- so happy for you honey, over that milestone, and thanks for the advice, feel better now x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw can someone please take my sickness away??? The good thing is I'm off till wed now :)

I'll take your sickness away as long as it means i'm preggers! :-/


----------



## MightyMom

...and admitting I'm a stalker. Hi ladies!! Been reading your stories but haven't stepped into the thread before because I wanted to wait a bit.

Just had my first appointment with my RE/OB. Wasn't sure what to expect, but straight away he wanted to take a look with the u/s.

All I wanted was a gestational sac. Doc told me not to expect a fetal pole just yet, but that a gestational sac in the uterus is what we want to see. I was staring at the ceiling tiles trying not to get my hopes up or be too worried about what would happen next. I was completely unprepared to see...

A HEARTBEAT!! YAY! Apparently I am farther along than I thought! I could see the heart beating and then he let me HEAR IT! It was so awesome! I am over the moon. And now that I have seen a heartbeat, I thought I would come out of hiding and join you ladies. :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Glad to hear it. :) I know the feeling, giving up foods you love is hard to do, even if it's worth it. Hope your work day goes by quickly! 

Ttc1~ That's fantastic news!!! :D 

MightyMom~ Welcome and congrats!!! Glad you had a great scan and got to hear the your little one's hb. :)


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome MightyMom!! Glad you got to see your little beans hb!! Let's hope we all have a healthy and happy nine months together.

Thanks Pinkorblue. Just about done work and will go home and crash.
WE will be thinking of you for tomorrow Ladykara.

Bought myself some sunflowers today for no reason. They were so beautiful I couldn't pass them up!! Can't always wait for dh to do it.


----------



## Tawn

Welcome to the thread mighty mom! What an amazing surprise to see the heartbeat!

Ladykara, thinking of you with your scan today. :hugs:


----------



## Storm7

Welcome mighty mom. 

Ladykara - thinking of you today x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs: ladykara :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Thanks girls, I'm not going to lie I'm terrified, I wasn't before because I just thought it was game over, but I started to get hope and now I am scared, I don't want to go in that little room with the tissues... Paige has to come with us as we have no sitter and grant wants to come in the room x

Welcome mightymom, glad you came out of hiding... These girls are amazing and doubt I would have got through the last weeks without them..x


----------



## cherrytomato

Thinking of you ladyK - really hope you come out of there with good news. We'll be here when you get back either way.:hugs:

Welcome to the gang mightymom :)

AFM..two more days in the office after today. Which is just as well because I think I'm broken, I could just stay in bed for the next 6 months. Ah well, at least I'll have a nice long flight to pass out on (and pray my nausea behaves on the flight....). And I wil finally tell my boss when I get back so hopefully people won't get too annoyed with me for being as utterly useless as I'm being right now!


----------



## Storm7

What time is your scan Ladykara? We are all thinking of you every step of the way x


----------



## ladykara

Bad news from me, I'm out ! Baby must have died within the week. Didn't feel any different with this one. Just didn't have hope from the start. I'm in hospital now waiting to have d&c...

Wishing u all the best guys... Will be popping in now and then xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:(
so sorry ladykara :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## cherrytomato

Oh ladykara I'm so sorry...you'll be back :hugs: Look after yourself hun, and definitely pop back in, you're still part of the group xxxx


----------



## rainkat

Oh no :cry:

I'm so sorry Ladykara :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Ladykara, I am so sorry hun. :hugs: my heart goes out to you and your OH


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Oh sweetie, :cry: I'm so sorry, Kara. :hugs: :hugs: Praying and keeping you and your OH in my thoughts. My heart is breaking for both of you right now...


----------



## Storm7

So sorry Ladykara. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

I am so sorry Ladykara :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Aw LadyKara I am so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## marathongirl

Ladykara my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you will have time to rest and grieve. I wish we could all be there to give you a big hug.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm thinking I'll stear clear of this particular thread for awhile since I'm no longer pregnant and I don't fit in right now...bless you all for your little beans and I'm so happy for all of you. I will come back once I'm pregnant again but by then, there will probably be a summer or fall forum for me...you all take care!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RomaTomato said:


> I am having a major non-PMA day today :(
> 
> I'm just so petrified I will get horrible news on Monday :(.

Hang in there. I'll have faith for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I found that when I was queasy eating a little eased the quease lol!!
> 
> Roma - I always try and picture the scan with a positive outcome hun, got everything x'd for you xxx
> 
> Ladies are any of you taking baby aspirin?

I am and have been for 2 cycles now I think. My doc suggested it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> LadyKara- I hope I'll get a scan every time. She has it there so I don't see why I wouldn't if I ask for it. I remember with my first lying there for 10 minutes just listening to his hearbeat through the doppler.
> 
> Marathongirl I go to Westcoast Midwives. Kim is a certified nurse midwife. She has delivered all 3 of mine. By the end of my first pregnancy I felt like my big sister was delivering my baby. I can't say enough good things about her. I've recommended her to all of my friends and no one has ever had anything but a wonderful experience.
> https://www.westcoastmidwives.com/
> 
> Looking forward to seeing wonderful scan news from everyone. Hang in there Roma.
> 
> pinkorblue I don't know much about cerclage but it sounds like you are in good hands. Congrats on seeing your little one again.
> 
> I read this quote and it helped me so I thought I would share:
> 
> If you are depressed you are living in the past
> If you are anxious you are living in the future
> If you are at peace you are living in the present (Lao Tzu)

Wow, i really like that quote...now the trick is to put it into motion. Thanks!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cherrytomato said:


> Hi kara, hope you're feeling ok - I think whoever had the bleeding said it cleared up after? Think it might have been Ttc1at34?
> 
> I'm just back from my scan and all looked fine! oh is a bit reluctant to share the pics with people outside the family until we've told our nearest and dearest, but I'll post them as soon as. Little Twinkle measured just over 50mm so was bang on for size and everything looked as it should. The sonographer dated me at 11+5, so bang on there as well :)
> 
> There was a lot of crying/hysterical giggling as soon as I saw the screen, but the sonogrpaher was very patient with me!
> 
> Phew....can't tell you the relief. Next stop is my booking appointment on Monday, and my 20 week scan is booked for 12 November. Looks like we will be telling family over the next few weeks after all :)
> 
> Hope this sets a trend for lots more positie scans on this board!
> 
> xx

Congrats on the wonderful scan!!! So happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ttc1at34 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Cherry, yayyyyy on your scan, I'm so happy for you! So you are going to announce now? You must be so happy :)
> 
> Ladykara, yes, I had some spotting a few times so far, once while straining....doc said any abdominal straining can cause it and it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Bailey, you are such a sweetheart...to your point, I had my appointment yesterday to listen for the heart beat. To my dismay, doc couldn't find it! I almost started bawling right then and there, but she took me right to ultrasound, and there was the little peanut, wiggling away and so much bigger than when we saw him last (or her).
> 
> Doc says at 11+ plus weeks with everythig looking normal, I am now out of the 'danger zone' and chance of miscarriage is now 1%!! Just as it will be for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> I am so relieved!!!! I am finally on board with this and now I will start planning. We have our first tri screening in 9 days (to check for down's, etc), and after that, I believe we will make the announcement.
> 
> Can't believe it, I got my sticky bean after all!
> 
> Can't wait for everyone else's stories/photos to go up, and we can all start to breathe easy :)
> 
> hugs xxx

I'm SO SO SO happy for you ttc1at34. You deserve this!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> ...and admitting I'm a stalker. Hi ladies!! Been reading your stories but haven't stepped into the thread before because I wanted to wait a bit.
> 
> Just had my first appointment with my RE/OB. Wasn't sure what to expect, but straight away he wanted to take a look with the u/s.
> 
> All I wanted was a gestational sac. Doc told me not to expect a fetal pole just yet, but that a gestational sac in the uterus is what we want to see. I was staring at the ceiling tiles trying not to get my hopes up or be too worried about what would happen next. I was completely unprepared to see...
> 
> A HEARTBEAT!! YAY! Apparently I am farther along than I thought! I could see the heart beating and then he let me HEAR IT! It was so awesome! I am over the moon. And now that I have seen a heartbeat, I thought I would come out of hiding and join you ladies. :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:

MightyMum, that's AMAZING!!! Yay for you!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ladykara said:


> Bad news from me, I'm out ! Baby must have died within the week. Didn't feel any different with this one. Just didn't have hope from the start. I'm in hospital now waiting to have d&c...
> 
> Wishing u all the best guys... Will be popping in now and then xxx

oh my gosh, i'm SOOOOO sorry ladykara. :hugs: Hang in there sweetie. Take time to heal.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, 

Might mom welcome!!! So glad you finally felt you could join us and so happy to hear you heard the heartbeat!

Lady kara I am so so sorry hun, I was really praying that everything would be ok for you hun, I am sending loads of hugs and love your way to you and your OH and family. Please take care of yourself and please pop back in xxxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM - 7 sleeps to go until the scan, I cant wait anymore! This has felt like the longest 3 months of my life!!

Hope you are all well, I am shattered so off to bed now! Catch up properly tomorrow!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Ladykara, I am so sad to hear your news- thinking of you and hoping you are hanging in there. 

Welcome, mighty, and congrats :)

Bailey, your patience has been amazing, I have a feeling you will be rewarded :). Can't wait to see your picture and hear how it went!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thinking of you and sending love, Kara. 

Ttcbaby~ Wishing you a speedy bfp and thinking sticky thoughts for you. :hugs: 

Bailey~ Sleep well :flower:


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies. Please keep your fingers crossed for me this morning. So nervous...


----------



## Tawn

Fingers are crossed storm, though im sure everything will be perfect! What time is your scan?


----------



## dancareoi

Hi I'm new on here, pinkorblue suggested I came over to have a look!

I am 41 and 7 weeks pg with number 4. Suffered a loss at 8 weeks in July 2009 and went on to have a rainbow in may 2010. Suffered another loss in jan this year, I thought I was 17 weeks and all going well, but routine check showed baby had died 13-14 weeks.

I am now 7 weeks pg and have a scan later on today to check how things are progressing. I am scared to death.


----------



## Storm7

Welcome dancareoi. I am also having a scan today and am petrified. We can be scared together. 

Tawn - scan is at 9.20. On way to drop dd at nursery then off for scan. Never thought I would be this scared. Not sure I can bounce back from a third loss a easily as the last two.


----------



## dancareoi

Storm7 said:


> Welcome dancareoi. I am also having a scan today and am petrified. We can be scared together.
> 
> Tawn - scan is at 9.20. On way to drop dd at nursery then off for scan. Never thought I would be this scared. Not sure I can bounce back from a third loss a easily as the last two.

I know exactly how you are feeling- I really hope all goes well for you too:hugs:

My scan is at 1.00 pm so I have all morning to think about it.


----------



## Storm7

I am pretty glad to have it first thing. I will be thinking of you at 1 x


----------



## dancareoi

Storm7 said:


> I am pretty glad to have it first thing. I will be thinking of you at 1 x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey storm hoping all is well thinking of u Hun....x

Welcome dancareoi hope everything will be perfect in ur scan Hun. Xx


----------



## Storm7

They found a heartbeat! Measuring 5-6 weeks. Feeling relieved but I know there are no guarantees. Will post pictures later - not that you can see much!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhhh that is amazing news storm, congrats Hun!!!!

Dancareoi, welcome to the thread hun! Good luck at your scan this afternoon!


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome dancaroi!! Sorry for your losses hun but congratulations on your current little bean, thinking of you this afternoon for your scan!!

Storm - oh yay thats soooo amazing I am so happy for you!! Yay for a heartbeat!

Lime and plum ladies - have you all started feeling less pregnant, or is it just me? Not panicking, just wish I knew what was going on already lol!! I had tea with my friend last night and she actually said that I am really starting to show now, which I dont think is as much bloat anymore, I am permanently rounded lol!! Maybe I am just getting used to being tired all the time, having sore boobs and needing to have several pee breaks every day and night!! Isnt it weird how I say I am feeling 'not pregnant' yet still have all these symptoms lol!!
Sorry I am rambling this morning, 6 more sleeps!!! 

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Storm - great news.

We also had heartbeat - first hurdle over - baby measuring 10mm which makes me 7 weeks and 1 day, which ties in exactly when I OV !

Another scan booked for we'd 26th sept - but so far everything exactly as it should be!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay congratulations danceroi!!

Cant wait for my scan!!


----------



## Tawn

Dancareoi, congrats on the great news! So happy for you hun!


----------



## rainkat

Welcome Mighty Mom and Dancareoi :flower:

congrats on the scans ladies :thumbup:

Bailey, I wish mine looked like a bump, not just fat! I'm pretty sure one friend is on to me. She delicately hinted at saving her maternity clothes for me :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Aww thats lovely of her hun, I suppose its a matter of opinion whether I look fat lol, I think it just feels less fat for me, if that makes sense!! Its more hard than it was lol.

Heres a pic of my tummy from the other day, I think we should all put a pic and have a comparison ladies lol!!
 



Attached Files:







0E378120-9593-4E7E-B801-0D67B1DAE411-2266-00000347501C81A6.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## marathongirl

WElcome and congrats on you scan Danceroi!! It is such relief to get over that first hurdle! I think we are the oldest women on here. I will be 43 later this month. Yikes!!

Storm- congrats on seeing the hb! You have to be happy at every step when you are PAL!

Thinking of you today for your scan Tawn!!


----------



## marathongirl

Beautiful bump Bailey!!

Rainkat-2 of my friends have already guessed. I'm not good at lying. What can you do?


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Dancaroi! (I love that name. :))

Bailey: I love that bump! I never really looked pregnant with DD. Just fat!


----------



## rainkat

Beautiful bump Bailey!

Okay, let's see if I can do this... keep in mind I was a size 6 before I started this adventure. Please excuse the shadow. I tried to take a pic with my left hand so I could face the other way but I couldn't get it to work.

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r112/rainkat_photos/bump8wks.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Aw wow rainkat what a lovely little bump!! I have no idea what a size 6 is in uk sizes but I was a uk size 12 before getting my bfp.


----------



## dancareoi

baileybubs said:


> Aw wow rainkat what a lovely little bump!! I have no idea what a size 6 is in uk sizes but I was a uk size 12 before getting my bfp.

Lovely bumps ladies:happydance:


----------



## rainkat

I did a little search and it looks like Canada 6 = UK 8
I've gained 8 lbs already :blush:


----------



## baileybubs

I lost weight at first but I think I have definately put on weight now!! I'll be surprised if its less than 8lbs that I've gained too lol!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

this should have been my slogan with this last chemical pregnancy...geesh...
 



Attached Files:







20120914_134156.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats on your great scan today, Storm! :) :)

Dan~ :wave:! Congrats again on your scan! :happydance: 

Bailey~ Love the bump pic! :) I can be a sport and post one but I promise it's all bloat + fat. :haha: 

Rainkat~ Awesome bump! :D I know the feeling, I've gained 8 pounds too !!! :blush::dohh: It's not like I can exercise the way I used to anyway so I better not hear any complaints from the doctor's office lol.


----------



## MightyMom

rainkat that bump is lovely! I am so jealous, you look great.

I would post a bump pic, but there is no bump. Just baby flab from my last pregnancy! I really did mean to lose that before getting pregnant again...if only for the bump pics!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dancareoi said:


> Hi I'm new on here, pinkorblue suggested I came over to have a look!
> 
> I am 41 and 7 weeks pg with number 4. Suffered a loss at 8 weeks in July 2009 and went on to have a rainbow in may 2010. Suffered another loss in jan this year, I thought I was 17 weeks and all going well, but routine check showed baby had died 13-14 weeks.
> 
> I am now 7 weeks pg and have a scan later on today to check how things are progressing. I am scared to death.

Wow, congrats and good luck on your scan!  Yay!


----------



## marathongirl

Beautiful bump Rainkat!! I would post a pic but I don't know how to do it? I have an I phone is it easy to do?

How's everyone feeling today? I am having a less positive day today for some reason. I need a bit of a boost. maybe once I'm done work and I can get out in the sunshine? I will also be going for acupuncture today so that should relax me a bit.
I am getting so bitchy with dh. Poor guy.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Storm7 said:


> They found a heartbeat! Measuring 5-6 weeks. Feeling relieved but I know there are no guarantees. Will post pictures later - not that you can see much!

yay, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MightyMom

I'm having an awful day. Woke up spotting and haven't been able to shake the PARL-anoia. Plus I feel ill which doesn't help.


----------



## rainkat

MightyMom said:


> I'm having an awful day. Woke up spotting and haven't been able to shake the PARL-anoia. Plus I feel ill which doesn't help.

I'm so sorry. Hopefully it is nothing but I understand how hard it is to stay positive. Thinking of you :hugs:

Marathongirl it's a beautiful day!! Make sure you get outside for some vitamin D. Who do you see for accupunture? I think I went to a lady named Lisa last pregnancy but that was a long time ago. I would like to find someone who specializes in maternity.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dancareoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Storm - great news.
> 
> We also had heartbeat - first hurdle over - baby measuring 10mm which makes me 7 weeks and 1 day, which ties in exactly when I OV !
> 
> Another scan booked for we'd 26th sept - but so far everything exactly as it should be!

YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rainkat

marathongirl said:


> I would post a pic but I don't know how to do it? I have an I phone is it easy to do?

you take a picture and upload it to a photo site (I use photobucket) then copy the image code into a post. It took me a bit of playing around to figure it out but it's easy once you know how.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aww thats lovely of her hun, I suppose its a matter of opinion whether I look fat lol, I think it just feels less fat for me, if that makes sense!! Its more hard than it was lol.
> 
> Heres a pic of my tummy from the other day, I think we should all put a pic and have a comparison ladies lol!!

That's a beautiful belly!


----------



## Tawn

MightyMom said:


> I'm having an awful day. Woke up spotting and haven't been able to shake the PARL-anoia. Plus I feel ill which doesn't help.

Awww mighty mom, I am sure it is so hard to be positive right now but I have faith everything will be ok! :hugs: do you have a doctors visit scheduled? 

Marathon girl, thanks for the support but i think it must have been for someone else, I don't get my scan for 4 more week!!! Makes me want to go to sleep and fast forward till then!!


----------



## MightyMom

I am waiting for a call back from the doctor. My next visit isn't until Thursday (and really, what can they do before then anyway?). I am trying to be Zen about it and not worry, but I still catch my entire body tensing up and have to consciously relax all my muscles. I HATE UNCERTAINTY!


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry Mightymom. I hope that you can stay relaxed and that all is well with your little bean. Keep us posted.

Sorry Tawn- I thought I saw that you had a scan today as well. My brain isn't working like it normally does. I often forget what I'm doing right in the middle of doing it??


----------



## marathongirl

Rainkat- I see Liza Shibata. She is great and I wold highly recommend her. Her practice is called Sacred Meridian. you could just google her. Are you ready to come out of hiding yet? Hehe


----------



## Tawn

Aww mightymom, that is totally understandable how you are feeling! But you are right, being relaxed and zen as possible is the very best thing you can do, that and rest Hun. 

Marathongirl, no worries! I am totally developing my case of pregnancy brain now too, honestly it is ridiculous how tired I am and how mushy my mind feels!


----------



## Storm7

Dancareoi - Congrats on the positive scan! Great news!


----------



## Storm7

As promised here is the picture of the blob (as baby shall now be known!). Really hard to see anything but the blob next to the yolk sac is the baby! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Blob.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MightyMom

Lovely!


----------



## dancareoi

Storm7 said:


> Dancareoi - Congrats on the positive scan! Great news!

Thanks - like your pic - similar to the one I got - `blob` next to sac!


----------



## rainkat

What a beautiful little blob :baby:


----------



## marathongirl

It's amazing how beautiful those little blobs look. I remember when I saw my blob I cried. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend. I will be watching lots of kids hockey. It's all good. We are having another beautiful day here in Victoria yay for a late summer!!


----------



## Tawn

Beautiful pic storm!!!

Mightymom how is your spotting today hun?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Storm~ Love your scan pic! :) 

Dan~ Did they give you a pic to take home? 

Mighty~ Thinking of you and hope the spotting has eased up. :hugs: 

Marathon~ Woohoo for a beautiful day and have fun watching hockey. :)

Tawn~ No kidding about being so tired, I'm afraid to nap during the week for fear I'll oversleep. DH claims it means this little one is going to be hyper active. :dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Storm~ Love your scan pic! :)
> 
> Dan~ Did they give you a pic to take home?
> 
> Mighty~ Thinking of you and hope the spotting has eased up. :hugs:
> 
> Marathon~ Woohoo for a beautiful day and have fun watching hockey. :)
> 
> Tawn~ No kidding about being so tired, I'm afraid to nap during the week for fear I'll oversleep. DH claims it means this little one is going to be hyper active. :dohh:

Hi Pink, yes i got a couple of pictures of a lovely little blob!!!!!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hello to all existing, and all new ladies who have joined since I was last on! 

Been on holidays for 3 weeks and needed a small break from the forum as I was starting to over think things and worry myself..! 

First of all big hugs to those who have been unlucky to have lost again, my thoughts are with you and your angels.. Don't worry your time will come, and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxxxx

Sorry to post my good news after writing the above, but I just had to, I hope you other ladies don't mind...

Booked a private early scan for this morning at 10+6, have not had one up until today... And we seen a baby, measuring 4cm, strong heartbeat, and it was even waving! 
Words cannot describe how happy Me and DH were/are to see a baby in there after 2 previous MMC! We got 4 awesome pics and a DVD, which we have watched twice since getting home! 
I would post a picture but I'm not sure how to?! Can anyone help? X

Finally my rainbow baby has arrived, and I have my 12 week scan to look forward to on the 24th! 

Xxx


----------



## rainkat

welcome back Jerseybean :flower:

Great news about your scan. I love when you can see them moving around. It's wonderful to have positive updates at any time.

Marathongirl I was called in to the office today. I can't believe I'm stuck inside :growlmad: Fortunately I have a nice view of Rithet's Bog. Have fun at hockey.


----------



## MightyMom

Just brown when I wipe, so it has eased up. I'm trying to take it easy today and just keep my feet up. Just had some Creamy Chicken Ramen. Nom nom nom nom!

FANTASTIC news JerseyBean!! How exciting to have photos AND a DVD of your LO!! Congrats!


----------



## Ttc1at34

great news, jersey! you must be so relieved and excited :)

mighty mom, glad the spotting has eased up- looks like you have an appointment on the 20th (same day as my screening appointment!)...so not too long until you can get reassurance that everything is okay :)


Bailey, yours is coming up? What day?

We ordered a home doppler and it came in the mail yesterday. We pulled it out last night I couldn't believe it, but we found peanut's little heartbeat! 167 bpm and I even checked onlne to see what they're supposed to sound like, just to be sure- anyway, it was unmistakable and I'm so relieved that I can listen any time I'd like without having to wait for another doctor's appointment :)

12 weeks tomorrow....I ordered a bella band cause my bloat/pooch is getting bigger and can't seem to button up anymore. 
Pulled my tights off last night in the middle of a dinner theater cause they were so tight and uncomfortable. Seems every time I eat I simply explode!

hope everyone's having a beautiful weekend!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Mightymum I hope you are doing ok, I have to say you are staying very strong and brave, I admire that hun, I wish I could find some more strength to be brave sometimes! I am glad to hear its just brown now and I am praying to the universe, God and whoever, that it was just normal early pregnancy spotting and that your little bean is fine!

Storm - awwww what a lovely little blob hun, it really is amazing how beautiful they look even when they are just a blob!!

Jersey bean - hi!!! Glad to hear that you are doing well and you got to see that beautiful LO!!! Amazing news! And you can attach a pic by clicking on GO ADVANCED the click on the little paper clip sign that comes up above the text box, it will open another page, on this page you can upload pictures from your laptop so if you put a pic of your scan onto your laptop you should be able to upload it, then simply close the other page and it will be attached. Or use a website such as photobucket that I think someone described earlier in the thread, a few pages ago.

Everyone else how are you all doing?

5 more sleeps!!


----------



## baileybubs

My scan is 20th too Ttc1at34


----------



## baileybubs

Which doppler did you buy ttc?


----------



## Ttc1at34

That's great, we can all post our pictures on Thursday :). 

I got the Sonoline fetal Doppler from fetaldoppler.net....it came in just three days and works like a charm. Was about $50 to buy.


----------



## marathongirl

So great to hear your news Jersey Bean!! Congrats!

TTC1- so amazing about the Doppler! I have heard good things about that one! I am thinking about getting one!

Rainkat- sorry you got called in to work. I was inside most of the day as well. We lost out hockey game but they played their little hearts out!!

Mighty- glad the sporting is slowing down for you x I am also impressed at how stoic and strong you seem! That's good!

AFM- really tired after a long day. Dh asking what I want for dinner!? Say wha??? How bout just some toast and peanut butter? I have no energy and no taste for anything but I'm hungry


----------



## RomaTomato

I just ordered a Sonoline C1 from fetaldoppler.net, it came to $89 with shipping to Canada...maybe I should have shopped around more and looked for free shipping. Oh well! I also have to get it delivered to my work since UPS doesn't ship to P.O. boxes, I made a note to please package discreetly, I wonder if they will comply?!

Either way I am very excited but also a bit freaked out as I have a scan on Monday! Gawd I hope everything is ok in there!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> Hello to all existing, and all new ladies who have joined since I was last on!
> 
> Been on holidays for 3 weeks and needed a small break from the forum as I was starting to over think things and worry myself..!
> 
> First of all big hugs to those who have been unlucky to have lost again, my thoughts are with you and your angels.. Don't worry your time will come, and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxxxx
> 
> Sorry to post my good news after writing the above, but I just had to, I hope you other ladies don't mind...
> 
> Booked a private early scan for this morning at 10+6, have not had one up until today... And we seen a baby, measuring 4cm, strong heartbeat, and it was even waving!
> Words cannot describe how happy Me and DH were/are to see a baby in there after 2 previous MMC! We got 4 awesome pics and a DVD, which we have watched twice since getting home!
> I would post a picture but I'm not sure how to?! Can anyone help? X
> 
> Finally my rainbow baby has arrived, and I have my 12 week scan to look forward to on the 24th!
> 
> Xxx

CONGRATS! That's beyond awesome!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I hope it goes well for you on Monday Roma!!

Thanks for the recommendation ttc, I was looking at that one myself. Although I still cant bring myself to purchase it until after the scan. I just think how bad I would feel if I order it, then things are bad at the scan, and then I get the doppler in the post a few days later, so just cant do it. Its weird coz I am not really expecting things to go wrong, I am actually quite positive about it, but I guess I still have that nagging worrying voice in my head.


----------



## Ttc1at34

I know what you mean, I waited until my 11 week appointment before ordering, cause I didn't want to waste the money and have that thing laying around if things didn't turn out.

You'll feel so much more confident after your scan this week- can't wait for you to have it and see everything is okay :)

btw, I think the doppler is hit or miss....I tried it again last night and this time had a hard time finding peanut. I think I caught the hb for a few seconds, but just couldn't seem to nail it down. I guess the little guy (or gal) must be moving around in there.

Don't panic if, after you get it, you can't find the hb some days. My doc made me promise only to use it during office hours so that I wouldn't be freaking out in the middle of the night if I couldn't find the hb :)

How are everyone's symptoms? I've been better in week 12, some days feeling great. Finally went for a jog last night and despite the discomfort (I guess the laxatives and sore breasts don't make for a pleasant run), I felt great afterwards. 

Only thing that doesn't seem to disappear are the sore bbs and crazy dreams. I don't think I have a bump yet, but my belly has definitely gotten bigger--especially after I eat, I can hardly button my pants. 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm feeling pretty much the same ttc, except I am still mega tired too!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Dan~ Yay, glad you got pics. It took a trip to the ER before I got my first pic..

Jersey~ Absolutely wonderful news!!! :D 

Mighty~ Glad to hear the spotting eased up, hope it's the last you'll see of it. :flower:

Symptoms: Still pretty much the same; queasiness, tired, I do notice I urinate at night a lot more now. Had one instance of evening sickness but I think that had more to do with what I had eaten for dinner, should've dabbed the grease off the pizza a little more. :blush: I think I'll stick with Hawaiian for awhile. :haha: 

Bailey~ Woohooo only a few days left, can't wait to hear your scan update! :) Been meaning to comment on your avatar, I love it! 

Marathon~ Sometimes simple meals are the best ones. ;)

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks pinkorblue, I thought it was appropriate lol!! How are you doing now? Any more info from the consultant or news on the cerclage?


----------



## RomaTomato

I have my scan tomorrow at 9:30 and I am so nervous I could puke. I'm just terrified of getting bad news :(. The anxiety I am feeling at this moment is on par with how I felt before doing my board exams!!! I guess my main worry is: what will I do if it's all over? Do I try again? Give up? I know this thinking is very Non-PMA but I just feel like I need to prepare myself for the worst case scenario, just so that it won't be such an awful, horrible shock. 

I'm sorry for bringing doom and gloom :(. I'm just absolutely petrified of another mmc. I have had no bleeding or anything untoward, but this is of little comfort to me.

I had a blighted ovum @ 11 weeks and a chemical in June @ 4+1. Am I doomed? :(. This is just the worst feeling ever :cry:


----------



## JerseyBean

RomaTomato said:


> I have my scan tomorrow at 9:30 and I am so nervous I could puke. I'm just terrified of getting bad news :(. The anxiety I am feeling at this moment is on par with how I felt before doing my board exams!!! I guess my main worry is: what will I do if it's all over? Do I try again? Give up? I know this thinking is very Non-PMA but I just feel like I need to prepare myself for the worst case scenario, just so that it won't be such an awful, horrible shock.
> 
> I'm sorry for bringing doom and gloom :(. I'm just absolutely petrified of another mmc. I have had no bleeding or anything untoward, but this is of little comfort to me.
> 
> I had a blighted ovum @ 11 weeks and a chemical in June @ 4+1. Am I doomed? :(. This is just the worst feeling ever :cry:

Roma, I felt the same on Saturday, after having 2 MMC last year I wAs petrified going for the scan yesterday.. And as much of a mental head-f*** of how to think... You need to be positive! 
I did kind of, half prepare myself for the worst, which I thought I should, but then I thought, I have had no bleeding, pain or anything and got to 11 weeks...so maybe this is my time!?? 
It's hard to be positive, I know, but try to relax, and think about the little rainbow you have inside you! Remember girlfriend... P...M...A!!
Good luck, let us know how it goes! 
Xxxx


----------



## RomaTomato

I forgot too add we saw a HB at 6w, I have read that this significantly lowers the chance of mc but ugh....I'm just too afraid to be hopeful! I have been really good with the PMA up until this past week or so.


----------



## RomaTomato

JerseyBean said:


> RomaTomato said:
> 
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 9:30 and I am so nervous I could puke. I'm just terrified of getting bad news :(. The anxiety I am feeling at this moment is on par with how I felt before doing my board exams!!! I guess my main worry is: what will I do if it's all over? Do I try again? Give up? I know this thinking is very Non-PMA but I just feel like I need to prepare myself for the worst case scenario, just so that it won't be such an awful, horrible shock.
> 
> I'm sorry for bringing doom and gloom :(. I'm just absolutely petrified of another mmc. I have had no bleeding or anything untoward, but this is of little comfort to me.
> 
> I had a blighted ovum @ 11 weeks and a chemical in June @ 4+1. Am I doomed? :(. This is just the worst feeling ever :cry:
> 
> Roma, I felt the same on Saturday, after having 2 MMC last year I wAs petrified going for the scan yesterday.. And as much of a mental head-f*** of how to think... You need to be positive!
> I did kind of, half prepare myself for the worst, which I thought I should, but then I thought, I have had no bleeding, pain or anything and got to 11 weeks...so maybe this is my time!??
> It's hard to be positive, I know, but try to relax, and think about the little rainbow you have inside you! Remember girlfriend... P...M...A!!
> Good luck, let us know how it goes!
> XxxxClick to expand...


Thank you for your kind words and encouragement and I'm so happy to hear everything is going well for you! Mmc is the worst, it feels like a cruel joke. When I had my chemical it was more just disappointment than shock and heartbreak! At least my body had the decency and mercy to end it right away!

Sorry again for my emo-ness today :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Roma I know exactly how you feel hun! I am also trying to stay positive for my scan on Thursday! I don't trust my body either, had no bleeding or pain last time so I just don't trust that everything is still ok in there, even though I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and no reason to worry except for that damned mmc last time!! But Jerseybean is right, we need to stay positive, yeah it's ok to have a slight fear but don't let it overwhelm you hun (please remind me of this on Wednesday night when I freak out!!) but remember that the chances of another mmc are so so so unbelievably slim, especially after seeing the hb!! The odds are way in our favour and everything will be ok. I know it's hard to believe that now but believe me tomorrow you will be showing us all the scan pic and wondering why you were so worried xxxxxx


----------



## RomaTomato

baileybubs said:


> Aw Roma I know exactly how you feel hun! I am also trying to stay positive for my scan on Thursday! I don't trust my body either, had no bleeding or pain last time so I just don't trust that everything is still ok in there, even though I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and no reason to worry except for that damned mmc last time!! But Jerseybean is right, we need to stay positive, yeah it's ok to have a slight fear but don't let it overwhelm you hun (please remind me of this on Wednesday night when I freak out!!) but remember that the chances of another mmc are so so so unbelievably slim, especially after seeing the hb!! The odds are way in our favour and everything will be ok. I know it's hard to believe that now but believe me tomorrow you will be showing us all the scan pic and wondering why you were so worried xxxxxx


:hugs:

You girls are the best.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Roma~ All things considered, it's perfectly normal to feel that way so no need for apologies. :hugs: PAL is very emotional and scary hun, but I agree with Jersey's post. Sounds like your little bean is growing well. Best wishes and tons of sticky dust for tomorrow! :flower: 

Bailey~ :) I have my first real prenatal appointment on Tuesday, then I'm officially transferred over to Perinatology until around 35-36 weeks. No more news on the cerclage so far, I guess if nothing comes up, my Peri expects to see me at 4am on the 8th of October for placement.


----------



## baileybubs

At 4am? That's a strange time lol! How are you feeling about it all at the moment? Everything seeming to go well?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I know right? Lol but I guess it makes sense, the actual surgery will be performed at 6:30am. Accounting for time to get there, set up IVs, get questions answered, decide on type of anesthesia to use, ect. would probably take up about that much time. Also, he still has patients to see that day so makes things easier for them time wise.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I still have moments of disappointment about it, and feelings of not doing _everything_ I could. DH has to keep telling me that I have, we have to stay strong and positive, even if I have to settle for a cerclage I don't want it's better than not doing it at all. Getting it done is trying to hold the baby in and I know he's right. We're guaranteed another loss if I don't but it's hard shaking the feeling of what if it fails.. Trying to keep the PMA stronger than what ifs though.


----------



## marathongirl

Roma- I agree with everyone else in that it is understandable that you are feeling that way but just try to be positive. I know how you feel I had a mmc at 12 weeks last year and I worry about it happening again too. I'm so glad we have one another to lean on in these hard times. Thinking about you and sending you all my positive vibes.

Bailey- I'm glad you are still so optimistic. We all should be learning from you!!
Pinkorblue- I have my first real apt on Wed so we are only 1 day apart! 

AFM- still feeling queasy and really tired. I feel like I drag myself through the day. Boobs are still quite sore. I have been thinking about a Doppler too but will wait for after my apt this week. Feeling a little more uneasy this week as I haven't seem the jelly bean for over a week. I know I was spoiled but I saw the little bean and hb 3 weeks in a row! It is very reassuring but also nerve racking leading up to it! I am praying for perfect scans and good outcomes for all of us this week!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww pinkorblue, it must be so hard, but you are doing everything you can for now....its out of your hands hun, but try not to worry and like you said think about the positives rather than the what ifs (I wish I could take my own advice at times!!). I am really hoping it all goes well for you hun, and make sure that you rest and take it as east as possible!

And marathon girl - I am not always this positive, sometimes I let the fear get to me, but then I only end up feeling ten times worse, so I try really hard to focus on the positive and try to look to the future in a positive way. I did just have a little cry before, but that was actual sadness as I realised my original edd is 2 weeks today. My little angel should have been 38 weeks, and I think with being pregnant again and being preoccupied with my upcoming scan I forgot the date and so felt guilty when I did realise. Like I forgot my angel for a while. 
But I'm ok now, df is on his way home so we can snuggle and ordered a dominoes.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Will be thinking of you on Wednesday! It's hard not to get spoiled, isn't it? Just can't help how much we love them already and love seeing them. 

Bailey~ Thanks hun. :flower: I know the feeling, there where times I forgot how far along I should have been and tore me up realizing that. Right now, I should have a two week old.. Our little angels are watching over us, they know just how much we love and miss them. :hugs: Glad you're getting your pizza, enjoy every slice! ;) Oh and cuddles with DH, of course


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone.... I posted a few times at the very start of the this thread and then started getting cold feet and generally worried about everything. I still followed all the posts though :)

Anyway, we had a scan on the weekend at 11+3 and everything looked great, we could see bubs wriggling about - so happy! So now I'm feeling more confident and feel like I can join in the conversation again!

I have my official 12 week scan on Wednesday, when I'll be exactly 12 weeks. So excited to see our little bubs again.


----------



## baileybubs

Ginny hi :hi: hope you are well!!! So glad to hear about your scan!!! Yay!!! Have you got a pic we can see?

Roma - good luck today!!! I can't wait to see your scan pic!!!

I'm really sorry but I know someone else has their scan today too and I'm sorry I can't remember who (please forgive me) but I wish you the best of luck and hope it goes amazingly!!!

Cheryl - do you have a doctors appointment too? Good luck!!!

AFM - on another 12 hour shift!! Catch up later, if I don't go straight to bed when I get home!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, this is my second time pal and it is the most scariest and worrying thing ever.

In July 2009 I had mmc at 8 weeks gestation, however I just knew something was wrong. I had a couple of early scans, one private and one NHS due to gestational diabetes. The scans were a week apart, but the measurements didn't tie in, basically the little bean, I thought, hadn't got as big as it should of. Also I had no symptoms whatsoever so in a way was not surprised when it happened.

When I became pg again 2 months later, I was worried sick, especially when at 7 weeks I started bleeding. A scan revealed baby was fine, but I had a blood clot in my womb and was advised I would bleed again. Sorry if tmi, but a few days later I started to bleed very very heavily, I remember being stood in the shower and the blood was pouring out, as if a tap had been switched on. A scan 2 weeks later showed blood clot reduced and still a healthy little bean. 7 months later my little boy was born. I vowed I would never put myself through it again!
However October last year,at the age of 40, we discovered an unplanned pg. again I was worried sick, but this time no bleeding and felt awful with sickness and tiredness. Nuchal scan at 12 weeks showed healthy little baby. However, sadly 1 week later baby died, cause unknown.
Despite all of this, I am now 41 and pg again. Scan last week at 7 weeks showed all good so far, another scan next week (all on the NHS)
I think for all of us who are pal there can never be the thrill and excitement that other people enjoy during pg, for us we constantly expect the worse and anything then is a bonus.

This time I do have symptoms, I am so tired. The sickness is not too bad, had a little heaving this morning, but I take vitamin B6 which is supposed to relieve the symptoms. I find the sickness gets worse as the day goes on. Maybe it's because I take the B6 on an evening, so it effect wears off during the day. Also finding I am very gassy ( sorry again if tmi)
For me, I won't relax until my little rainbow is in my arms.

Here's to a happy and healthy nine months for everyone.


----------



## CherylC3

Got the midwife for my booking appointment tomoro. X


----------



## dancareoi

I've got a midwife coming to see me today. Which is a bit of a shock, because I haven't had a community midwife in my last 2 pg because nobody wanted me! It's because of where we live, our address is west midlands, but we are actually in Warwickshire and I am booked under the Alex in redditch which is Worcestershire and my docs is also Worcestershire - very confusing. Anyway they seemed to have sorted me now and I have a Worcestershire based midwife!

Also, according to ticker, baby is the size of a kidney bean, why then do I feel like the size of a beach ball!! There again, this is actually my 6th pg in total and I know everything gets a little stretched and saggy - what a lovely thought!
( DS aged 10, DD aged 7 and DS aged 2)


----------



## ginny83

Thanks Bailey! I actually got a little video - here's the link if you want to have a look at it: View My Video

dancareoi - pal is really hard isn't it :( I had a missed miscarriage as well earlier in the year. We found out at our 12 week scan that the baby had stopped growing a couple of days earlier. I waited a week then had a D&C as nothing had started naturally. This pregnancy I bought a doppler and have been finding using that very reassuring!


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> Thanks Bailey! I actually got a little video - here's the link if you want to have a look at it: View My Video
> 
> dancareoi - pal is really hard isn't it :( I had a missed miscarriage as well earlier in the year. We found out at our 12 week scan that the baby had stopped growing a couple of days earlier. I waited a week then had a D&C as nothing had started naturally. This pregnancy I bought a doppler and have been finding using that very reassuring!

Hi, I thought I was 17 weeks pg when my mmc was discovered, baby was too big for D & C, so I was given drugs to induce labour. Thankfully it wasn't too long or painful and baby was born sleeping 12.1.12. We then had a cremation service and babies ashes were then buried in the babies memorial garden at the hospital. This was the worse thing I have ever been through and am now hoping and praying it doesn't happen again.
I did wander about a Doppler, but then I would be really worried if I couldn't find anything.
My midwife has just been and I asked her, she was a little sceptical about it, but has said I can drop in and see her whenever I want to get things checked.
Just need to get to that stage first. I have another scan next wednesday, so that is the next hurdle.
How are you doing?


----------



## ginny83

so sorry to hear that story :( For a while I was really angry that I had made it to almost 12 weeks, but on the other hand I'm grateful it was still early enough for a D&C as actually going through a labour must be so traumatic

Your midwife sounds really nice :) I can also understand that dopplers might actually cause more worry than relief too - ive just happened to be lucky with mine!


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> so sorry to hear that story :( For a while I was really angry that I had made it to almost 12 weeks, but on the other hand I'm grateful it was still early enough for a D&C as actually going through a labour must be so traumatic
> 
> Your midwife sounds really nice :) I can also understand that dopplers might actually cause more worry than relief too - ive just happened to be lucky with mine!

I was lucky really, if you can call I that. I was given a tablet orally on the Tuesday to start things off, I a had a bit of bleeding early hours of thurs morning, but I had to be back at hosp that day anyway, they inserted a tablet vaginally about 7.40 am and an hour later my little one was born, I think really it was ready to come. I had a little bit of discomfort after as I had to deliver placenta as well, but generally it was pain free. It could have been so much worse. The lady in the room next to mine was going through the same thing but had been in 2 days.

Thing is, if I got a doppler I wouldn't just be using every now and again, I would constantly be using it!!!:dohh:


----------



## RomaTomato

Holy shit! Everything is perfect! I didn't get a pic but I heard the little heartbeat and saw it flicker! We even saw the little bean moving around!


----------



## JerseyBean

RomaTomato said:


> Holy shit! Everything is perfect! I didn't get a pic but I heard the little heartbeat and saw it flicker! We even saw the little bean moving around!

That's great news Roma! Mind at rest a little now? 

Although I had a scan on Saturday at 10+6 and saw it wriggling, strong heartbeat and got pics, I'm still nervous waiting for the 12 week scan a week today!
I really don't think I will stop worrying until it comes out! 
X


----------



## RomaTomato

JerseyBean said:


> RomaTomato said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit! Everything is perfect! I didn't get a pic but I heard the little heartbeat and saw it flicker! We even saw the little bean moving around!
> 
> That's great news Roma! Mind at rest a little now?
> 
> Although I had a scan on Saturday at 10+6 and saw it wriggling, strong heartbeat and got pics, I'm still nervous waiting for the 12 week scan a week today!
> I really don't think I will stop worrying until it comes out!
> XClick to expand...

I think that's when the real worrying starts lol! What have we gotten ourselves into?! :)


----------



## Tawn

Awww congrats Roma! Amazing news!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hopefully this works...! 

https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o581/Jerseybean81/Facebook/Wall%20Photos/330909_10151242927348488_452309175_o.jpg


----------



## Tawn

Omg beautiful scan pic jersey!!!! Very clear (and cute!!)


----------



## dancareoi

Fab photo, a proper little baby.:baby:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ginny~ :wave: Yay for an awesome scan!!! :) 

Bailey~ Hope the 12 hours go by quickly for you. 

Dan~ :hugs: Gotta love the way hormones work and how our bodies have a good memory lol. I still find it hard to believe I've gained 8 pounds already. 

Cheryl~ :thumbup: for getting a booking appointment. 

Roma~ Woohoooo!!!! So happy your little one is doing well! :flower: 

Jersey~ Aww, love it!!! Hi little rainbow!!! :)


----------



## MightyMom

Roma: Congrats!! I was out of my skin when I saw the hb on the monitor, you must feel so relieved. :)

JerseyBean: What a lovely scan! It looks like the baby is lounging with its arms behind its head basking in the glow of the u/s, doesn't it? Such a perfect profile shot!

Bailey: I hate "the long wait" too!

Dancaroi: LOL, funny how that happens? I keep telling my body it better act like it did the first pregnancy, but it isn't listening to me.

Cheryl: Yay for booking! Sometimes people make things more complicated than they have to be, right?

Hi to the rest of the ladies!

AFM: Still sick, but have completely lost my worry over the weekend. The zen thing really works, I'm cool as a cucumber now. With my previous losses I could always feel an emptiness...I can't explain it except to say I knew my angels' souls had left me. But this time I can still feel Cole-Cat buzzing around, so I'm just not worried anymore. :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RomaTomato said:


> JerseyBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RomaTomato said:
> 
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 9:30 and I am so nervous I could puke. I'm just terrified of getting bad news :(. The anxiety I am feeling at this moment is on par with how I felt before doing my board exams!!! I guess my main worry is: what will I do if it's all over? Do I try again? Give up? I know this thinking is very Non-PMA but I just feel like I need to prepare myself for the worst case scenario, just so that it won't be such an awful, horrible shock.
> 
> I'm sorry for bringing doom and gloom :(. I'm just absolutely petrified of another mmc. I have had no bleeding or anything untoward, but this is of little comfort to me.
> 
> I had a blighted ovum @ 11 weeks and a chemical in June @ 4+1. Am I doomed? :(. This is just the worst feeling ever :cry:
> 
> Roma, I felt the same on Saturday, after having 2 MMC last year I wAs petrified going for the scan yesterday.. And as much of a mental head-f*** of how to think... You need to be positive!
> I did kind of, half prepare myself for the worst, which I thought I should, but then I thought, I have had no bleeding, pain or anything and got to 11 weeks...so maybe this is my time!??
> It's hard to be positive, I know, but try to relax, and think about the little rainbow you have inside you! Remember girlfriend... P...M...A!!
> Good luck, let us know how it goes!
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words and encouragement and I'm so happy to hear everything is going well for you! Mmc is the worst, it feels like a cruel joke. When I had my chemical it was more just disappointment than shock and heartbreak! At least my body had the decency and mercy to end it right away!
> 
> Sorry again for my emo-ness today :(Click to expand...

Hey girl. Hang in there. I completely agree about mmc's. They are the complete worst. I felt the exact same way about my chemical too as you...you don't have too much time invested to get completely upset about it, not as much as the mmc...i got lucky and my af was only two days late and i seemed to have o'd right on time...so hopefully that's a good sign for this cycle!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Your chart looks good ttcbabyisom! Only 3 days until the BD marathon. :) I know this sounds funny, but I recommend trying to get a good orgasm. There has been very little research into the "female ejaculate" but I would opine that the purpose is to promote fertility based on selectively "choosing" the mate. The cycles when we BD'ed but I didn't get into it, no dice. And every cycle when I did get the big O, I got the BFP too. Even if DH didn't quite get me there, I always made sure that I did get there SOMEHOW. LOL!


----------



## marathongirl

Wow great news Roma!! So happy for you! Can't wait to see a pic!

Jersey-beautiful pic!! It looks like a fully formed baby!

Danc- I have seen you on the ttc forums and am so glad you are here. I hope we will all be talking about breastfeeding and changing diapers in 6-7 months!!!

Pinkorblue- have you had acupuncture lately? I get to go again on Friday!

Bailey- can't wait to see you scan pics!! What an exciting week!!

Ginny-welcome back! I was wondering where you were? Glad all is well with your little bean as well. Yay for all of our rainbows!!

AFM- soooo tired. At work and slogging through. The trouble is I am a physiotherapist so am working with clients so definitely a physically demanding job. Hope it goes by fast!!


----------



## marathongirl

MightyMom- glad the zen thing is working!! I could use a bit more of that


----------



## MightyMom

marthongirl: Try this: Every time you get a bad thought or a worry that something is wrong, ask yourself if you can do anything about it. If you can, do. If you can't, then ask you LO to be strong for you and send some love. No matter what, you know that you are loving your LO and they are feeling every bit of it. So if my LO isn't on this earth that long, then I will have loved Cole-Cat every bit along the way instead of being worried. And I believe that that love is taken with them when they go. I want my angel to remember my love, not my worry. That is my "zen approach." 

I sound crazy now, don't I?


----------



## Tawn

MightyMom said:


> marthongirl: Try this: Every time you get a bad thought or a worry that something is wrong, ask yourself if you can do anything about it. If you can, do. If you can't, then ask you LO to be strong for you and send some love. No matter what, you know that you are loving your LO and they are feeling every bit of it. So if my LO isn't on this earth that long, then I will have loved Cole-Cat every bit along the way instead of being worried. And I believe that that love is taken with them when they go. I want my angel to remember my love, not my worry. That is my "zen approach."
> 
> I sound crazy now, don't I?

OMG Mightymom, this is soooo beautiful! Honestly, I am the queen of worrying about things I cannot change, so I love your idea of redirecting it towards love for your little bubba! Thank you for sharing this, it has made a profound impression on me! :flower:


----------



## MightyMom

:flower: I'm glad Tawn!

I once had a friend who had died, literally died, and was resuscitated. His story was just...well it's long but basically he said when he died he felt very peaceful because he could feel the love come with him. That was it, just the love. Not the worry or jealousy or fear. And now he lives his life remembering what is REALLY important, and that is what you leave people with.

It's taken three m/cs to finally get it, so I guess I have had a lot of practice!


----------



## marathongirl

MightyMom said:


> marthongirl: Try this: Every time you get a bad thought or a worry that something is wrong, ask yourself if you can do anything about it. If you can, do. If you can't, then ask you LO to be strong for you and send some love. No matter what, you know that you are loving your LO and they are feeling every bit of it. So if my LO isn't on this earth that long, then I will have loved Cole-Cat every bit along the way instead of being worried. And I believe that that love is taken with them when they go. I want my angel to remember my love, not my worry. That is my "zen approach."
> 
> I sound crazy now, don't I?

Thank you so much MightMom:flower: That is amazing and I agree with you. We want the little bubs to feel our love not anything negative like worry or anxiety:thumbup: I do feel much calmer when I "talk" to my LO:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ginny83 said:


> Thanks Bailey! I actually got a little video - here's the link if you want to have a look at it: View My Video
> 
> dancareoi - pal is really hard isn't it :( I had a missed miscarriage as well earlier in the year. We found out at our 12 week scan that the baby had stopped growing a couple of days earlier. I waited a week then had a D&C as nothing had started naturally. This pregnancy I bought a doppler and have been finding using that very reassuring!

very cool video!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RomaTomato said:


> Holy shit! Everything is perfect! I didn't get a pic but I heard the little heartbeat and saw it flicker! We even saw the little bean moving around!

that is SOOOOOOO awesome! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> Hopefully this works...!
> 
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o581/Jerseybean81/Facebook/Wall%20Photos/330909_10151242927348488_452309175_o.jpg

Awe!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> Your chart looks good ttcbabyisom! Only 3 days until the BD marathon. :) I know this sounds funny, but I recommend trying to get a good orgasm. There has been very little research into the "female ejaculate" but I would opine that the purpose is to promote fertility based on selectively "choosing" the mate. The cycles when we BD'ed but I didn't get into it, no dice. And every cycle when I did get the big O, I got the BFP too. Even if DH didn't quite get me there, I always made sure that I did get there SOMEHOW. LOL!

Great advice MightyMom! We've been doing the SMEP since the day after AF this time so our last "session" was Saturday and it was twice and really good if you know what i mean.  Didn't plan on doing it twice, just happened. The second time was amazing! I'm pouncing on him after work too...already feeling excited. Oh yes, i have no problem getting myself there as well if dh doesn't. ;-)


----------



## MightyMom

I have also heard that orgasm opens your cervix and pulls the sperm in. We had such a hard time figuring out how to conceive, and I was always worried about my tilted uterus. But after my O-theory we have always been able to conceive when we wanted, it was just getting the bean to stick that has been an issue.


----------



## rainkat

Roma congrats on seeing the heartbeat
Jersey, adorable pic
Ginny great video! Thanks for sharing. I must have watched it 8 times. I can't wait to see my LO jumping around.
Bailey, looking forward to hearing all about your scan
Mightymom I'm adopting your Zen. I've been pretty calm since I saw the HB but every so often I have a moment where it seems it can't possibly be true.

Marathongirl exhausted doesn't begin to describe it. I don't have a physical job but I feel like I could crawl under my desk and take a nap right now. I'm having trouble concentrating too. My head is in a complete fog.

One symptom that I'm wondering about... does anyone else have low blood pressure? I have been very dizzy and actually fainted when I stood up too fast on Saturday. I started checking and my BP has been ranging from 88/57 to 99/68. I'm normally a bit on the low side but this is way lower than normal for me. I can't really find any info that seems concerning. Most problems seem to be associated with high blood pressure.


----------



## MightyMom

There are some ladies in the PAL after Recurrent Losses thread that have low bp. I think it has something to do with the fact that your vascular system is expanding to accomodate the baby, and your blood volume is increasing. This actually decreases your bp. It's common for women to have low bp at various stages in pregnancy as your body develops to accomodate the new baby.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi, sorry to pop on quickly but just read your post rainkat and wanted to say I have low bp too, mine was 100/60 last time I checked. And I do get dizzy a lot but midwife said that low bp is good (well it was fine apparently) coz its better than high bp and it is because your blood system is increasing, apparently by the time we reach full term we will have 50% more blood in our system than we did before pregnancy.....or do I've read. As long as the dizziness isn't getting too bad or too often I would say don't panic, and just mention it to your midwife, ob or gp.

Everyone else sorry to read and run but I really need my sleep after 12 hour shift!!!

Roma - congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you, and told you it would be fine hehe! 

Hope evr


----------



## baileybubs

Oops pressed post too soon!! Hope everyone else is ok today! Will catch up properly tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

MightyMom said:


> marthongirl: Try this: Every time you get a bad thought or a worry that something is wrong, ask yourself if you can do anything about it. If you can, do. If you can't, then ask you LO to be strong for you and send some love. No matter what, you know that you are loving your LO and they are feeling every bit of it. So if my LO isn't on this earth that long, then I will have loved Cole-Cat every bit along the way instead of being worried. And I believe that that love is taken with them when they go. I want my angel to remember my love, not my worry. That is my "zen approach."
> 
> I sound crazy now, don't I?

:flower::flower::flower:

Ginny~ Awwww, lovely video! :D

Marathon~ Lucky! :) I hope to go back soon but it depends on how my cervix behaves. She told me to do whatever I feel most comfortable with, as far as seeing her again and keep her posted. I asked her if I made it to term, would it still be okay to see her if it turns out I need a c-section. She corrected _when_ I made it to term, acu would be very beneficial whether I had a surgical birth or not. So whatever happens, I will see her again by 36-37 weeks, keeping my fingers crossed that I can visit before then. 

Bailey~ Have a good night! :sleep:

Rainkat~ I had low bp with DS3, my caregiver didn't seem concerned by it, they tend to worry more with high bp. Sorry you actually fainted though. :hugs:

ttcbaby~ Getting close to O, sending bfp vibes!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Nite nite Bailey.

I'm almost done work as well. Can't wait to go home and rest.Seem to feel more queasy as the day goes on. It's all good though. Going home to watch football with dh. It's our date night we will see if I can stay awake!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> I have also heard that orgasm opens your cervix and pulls the sperm in. We had such a hard time figuring out how to conceive, and I was always worried about my tilted uterus. But after my O-theory we have always been able to conceive when we wanted, it was just getting the bean to stick that has been an issue.

Yes, i've heard that too. We had a "great" BD session tonight!  Wow, i have a tilted uterus too...i hope your theory works for me too! We've conceived twice now but no stick so i think i have a similar situation to yours...thanks for being so helpful!!!


----------



## ginny83

Rainkat: I think low bp is really common during the first half of pregnancy. I had low bp with DS at around 14 weeks - then by the time I got to 34 weeks it had turned into high bp! 

Jersey: lovely scan pic!

Roma: yay for the good news


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies sorry I've not posted much the ms is still killing me and having to work with it sucks got my booking appointment at the midwife today tho :)

Jersey thts a great pic Hun..cx

Roma so happy for u Hun...x

Mighty hope ur doing good Hun..x

Giny great news ur baby's doin good..x

Hey everyone else :wave:


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi everyone,

So great to come on here and see so much happy scan news!! Go Spring Blossoms!! 

Just at the airport but wanted to hop on and say I hope everyone has a good week or so - bailey i know you have your scan on thurs, it'll be amazing :) I'll try and hop on here when we have wifi for the the occasional update. 

AFM, packing when you have no idea what size you're gonna be is hard! I've never packed so much. I have 3 different options for what to wear to the wedding (just beginning to bump out a bit now...). Yesterday I was pretty much nausea-free!! Hurrah! And had my booking appointment this week which was all pretty straightforward, but the midwife wasn't thrilled about me flying. I have an appointment with the community midwife (as opposed to hospital midwife) jut after we get back from America, and I'm really hoping to hear the heartbeat...

OH's parents are already in America and are meeting us from the airport, so I think we're going to give the news for the first time tonight!

Have a good couple of weeks everyone!

xx


----------



## CherylC3

Enjoy ur time away Hun. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cherry thats great!! I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## rainkat

Have a great trip Cherry!


----------



## baileybubs

How is everyone else doing today ladies?

Hope you are all well.


----------



## JerseyBean

Have a great time cherry! 

Hey bailey, you looking forward to your scan tomorrow? X

I've been feeling so sick still, and so tired this week, I could literally sleep all day! 
I still feel very nervous for my 12 week on Monday and I have no idea why, we saw our rainbow on Saturday and everything was good... Why am I so nervous about Monday?? Am I ever going to enjoy this pregnancy and stop worrying?

DH has always called me a worrier...I just find it so hard to believe we have a baby in there that is going to be wrong and I can't help thinking something is going to go wrong at some point! I know thats a terrible way to think but I can't help it...

Sorry, just felt like I had to get that out... Sometimes my husband thinks/tells me I'm crazy for thinking like that but I don't think men can really truly understand..
X


----------



## baileybubs

Jersey I totally understand what you mean, I am the same. I keep thinking I will stop worrying after the scan but I bet I dont, I bet I then keep worrying til the next scan,. and the next until the birth!!

And yeah me and df had a chat last night after we had a mega argument, I told him that he doesnt acknowledge the baby. He said he just doesnt want to be upset as much after last time if its a mmc again. I told him that its great that he feels he can distance himself like that but how does he think I feel that I AM ACTULLY pregnant and I cant ignore it! Men eh?


----------



## MightyMom

Hi Cheryl! :waves: Nice to see you! I wish I could give you a magic pill for the MS. :(

Enjoy your trip Cherry! Not sure why the doc was so reluctant about you flying, you should be fine flying this early.

JerseyBean: I think it's completely normal to feel apprehensive! Even if you are not PAL, women still worry. I didn't stop worrying about DD until she was 2 years old, and occasionally I still get a twinge of worry about the most irrational things. Mom worry. It's what we do. It means we love. Don't feel guilty!

Bailey: Ugh, really? At 12 weeks? He STILL can't acknowledge the baby? It isn't going to make it hurt any less for him if it's a mmc. He'll just feel bad that he wasn't there for you when you needed him. He needs to step up!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah thats what I have told him. I guess he is just scared coz this was the critical time last time, and I dont think he imderstands my need to acknowledge this baby and the last one as our children, I just dont think he envisions this little hobbit as becoming a real baby, that its still not sunk in or something. Which is typical bloke of course, no empathy. But he is trying now, I think!

Look what I just saw, I think it was a sign from Lillie not to worry about her little brother. Which is silly I know coz its only light defraction, but it was a reminder that we have to endure the rain to get the rainbow. Made me burst into tears, in a happy way.

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/4A36D033-6F4B-4929-AD1B-DEDE3435CCAE-6546-00000809F05C59FC.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, I love that picture! I think someone is telling you something...


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Sorry ms is hitting so hard, I sure hope it starts easing up for you soon. Good luck with the midwife today! 

Cherry~ Have a safe trip and enjoy your visit to the States!! 

Jersey~ It can't be helped, worry, among other emotions, come with PAL territory. Always better to vent than hold it in.. :hugs: 

Bailey~ Sorry about DH, hun. At least he's admitting his feelings but I hope for his sake (and yours), he doesn't continue to be so distant. Whatever happens, there's no rewind and it would be ashame to go through the what ifs. I know guys are different but still, losses don't get easier. I hope he comes to a place in himself that he can open up and enjoy the baby more, time is very precious and short. :hugs: What a lovely rainbow!! :)

Hi everyone else! :flower:

AFM~ Appointment went well, blood work came back just fine. Next time I'm seen will be in October. Got a pic of our sleeping gummy bear. :cloud9:
https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/0918121001.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Awww pinkorblue, glad it went well!! Lovely little gummy bear xxxx


----------



## Ttc1at34

Aw jersey, you have no reason to worry now! Remember, only a 1% chance of something going wrong now that have seen the hb and made it to twelve weeks :). I know how you feel, though...DH won't call ours a baby yet (still just peanut) until after we get our screening results back. Such a small chance, but it's just another hurdle :(

Bailey, love your pic- made me smile :) good luck tomorrow, so excited for you to finally see your LO! As for DH...I think men are more cautious (i.e., easily scared) than women...you only have a day until you can prove to him that everything is okay, then I am sure he will come around.


----------



## baileybubs

It's Thursday I have my scan ladies, I wish it was tomorrow!! 2 more sleeps!!


----------



## baileybubs

Actually I could have had it tomorrow but my mum and dad fly back from Majorca tomorrow and my mum made me book it after she's back so she can be there, just in the waiting room so she can join in the celebration/comfort me whichever way it goes. She was truly devastated when we had the mmc too and so was my dad, they both cried. I love my parents.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, you have wonderful parents, Bailey. <3 So glad you'll have supportive company at your scan! :)


----------



## marathongirl

AWw Bailey you have made me cry twice today. The picture of the rainbow brought tears to my eyes instantly. The thing about loving your parents too made me cry. Do you know my Dad said to me after my mmc(he didn't know I was pregnant until it was over)he said it was better that way. I am way too old to be having another baby. Wow thanks for that Dad???? Sorry about DF. He will come around after the scan!

Pinkorblue-beautiful picture of bubs!! So happy for you. You must feel great!!!

Cherry have a great trip! You should be fine on the plane?? I went to Vegas when I was 5 weeks and all was fine.

Jersey- we are here for you to get it out. Whatever you need.

I just hope the good news keeps rolling for us Ladies!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ :nope: about the response you received, so uncalled for. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Aww thanks ladies, I'm so sorry your dad said that marathon! That's not very nice or supportive at all!! My parents are really great. It will be their first grandchild too so they are so excited. I wish I could say the same for in laws. They aren't excactly against it but they aren't very enthusiastic either. Which is weird coz my BIL and SIL are also expecting and they are over the moon about that! Think it's coz my df is their baby and we aren't marred yet and don't have our own house yet like his older brothers do, but that shouldn't matter. 
I hope my df does feel more excited soon too, I guess sometimes we forget how it affects them emotionally too when we lose a baby.


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> It's Thursday I have my scan ladies, I wish it was tomorrow!! 2 more sleeps!!

Doh! That must be baby brain kicking in! I've seen you tell us Thursday about 3 times and I still thought it was Thursday tomorrow! 

So nice for you to have your mum there! I had to FaceTime my mum and dad to show them the pictures! My parents are over the moon too, my mum is insisting on knitting cardigans,jumpers, hats, mittens and booties.. Or just whatever she can before beginning of April! Hehehe


----------



## baileybubs

Lol my mum isn't really a domestic goddess like that but she can't wait to buy some baby clothes lol!! She didn't want to buy any yet coz she knows I'm still panicky so she bought me some maternity dresses and some "mum to be" foot spray for tired feet lol, bless her. I reckon I won't have to buy anything as my family will go mental after me having the mc and just spoil this baby!!

And don't worry about the preggo brain, I thought friday last week was tuesday lol!! And I keep doing silly thing like trying to throw laundry in the bin instead of in the laundry basket lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Pinkorblue thts a great scan pic Hun xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Cheryl so sorry you are so sick still. It should start to get better in the next few weeks!!

Bailey- my Mom isn't domestic either. She's not really that excited about me having a baby either. Not quite like my Dad but hey it's our lives and our decision right??


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly marathon girl, it is our decision!


----------



## Grey Eyes

marathongirl said:


> AWw Bailey you have made me cry twice today. The picture of the rainbow brought tears to my eyes instantly. The thing about loving your parents too made me cry. Do you know my Dad said to me after my mmc(he didn't know I was pregnant until it was over)he said it was better that way. I am way too old to be having another baby. Wow thanks for that Dad???? Sorry about DF. He will come around after the scan!
> 
> Pinkorblue-beautiful picture of bubs!! So happy for you. You must feel great!!!
> 
> Cherry have a great trip! You should be fine on the plane?? I went to Vegas when I was 5 weeks and all was fine.
> 
> Jersey- we are here for you to get it out. Whatever you need.
> 
> I just hope the good news keeps rolling for us Ladies!!

Marathongirl :hi: Sorry I am stalking this thread for a minute :haha: I have been thinking about you and wondered how you were doing so I looked ya up on bnb :laugh2: The remark about your dad made me feel angry too, I had an mc way back in 2003 and when I told my parents my dad told me that was because I fell out of God's favor by getting married and having :shhh: (in a whisper) _*sex*_. Crazy! Anyway we didn't tell them about the last mc and d & c in November or about this pregnancy. I think as long as you and your dh and children are happy that is all that matters! And better not be way too old :growlmad: or I'm in trouble! :rofl: Nice to "see" you on here :) :hugs: - Coy


----------



## marathongirl

Nice to "see" you too! I just pm'd you as well. I have been stalking your thread so I feel flattered that you stalked mine!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: my ms is easing up yeh :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yaaaaaaay cheryl thats great news hun, I was so afraid you'd end up being sick through the whole pregnancy!! And its also a good sign that the placenta is developing well and taking over the hormone productions and stuff!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I still don't fancy a lot of foods tho. I wish my scan was tomoro Hun. I'm getting nervous now. How u?x


----------



## baileybubs

Cacking it!!! I am starting to get really worried now coz all I can think about is what happened last time and all I can see is it just going the same way. I am thinking of ways that I will cope if the worst happens. Not long til your now hun, 2 more sleeps!! What time is your scan? I think being distracted will be my way of coping for the rest of the day!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ :thumbup: for easing ms!

Bailey~ :flower::hugs: for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and your little rainbow.


----------



## dancareoi

Bailey, good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I am actually feeling quite excited now! Dont get me wrong I am still really nervous, but I thought I' be crying and really getting worked up and afraid by now but nope!


----------



## CherylC3

Mines is at 1 wot about u? I'm annoyed cos it was supposed to be today but I was working so asked for friday instead u should see my bloat btw came out of nowhere. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, its coz you are actually eating now that your ms is finally easing! My bloat is actually a lot less than it was, but I still look 6 months gone lol!

Mines at 12.30, I should have had mine today too lol, but my mum wants to be there and they have only just got back in at Manchester airport from Majorca, she made me promise to book it for tomorrow or Friday lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's prob tht lol... Oh im very excited... They will give u ur proper dates too won't they?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah, I'm currently due April fools day lol, but based on ovulation I reckon it will be about 5 days later, so I'm actually expecting baby to not quite measure 12 weeks yet. But you never know whether it was an early implanter so who knows! I just know I wont worry too much of he's not 12 weeks + 3 coz I only o'd at about cd21.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno i think we are having our rainbow Hun. :)


----------



## baileybubs

I think so, I'm feeling very positive! I hope I can stop worrying so much after tomorrow but I know I'll still worry lol!


----------



## CherylC3

U will be fine Hun. Xx


----------



## marathongirl

Yay I'm excited for you Ladies for tomorrow!!! I can't wait to hear how it all goes. I know it will be great!
Cheryl-So happy your ms had lifted a bit!

I had my first doc apt today. It was mostly talking and taking notes. They are going to book me for my 12 week nt scan soon. Is anyone else doing that? It's where they look for soft markers of Down's. One of the big markers being the thickness of the nuchal fold at the neck. I am eligible for it for free because I am over 40.
She tried quickly to find the hb with doppler but as I'm not yet 10 weeks she said don't count on it. She said she thought she heard it faintly. It would have been nice to hear. I'm trying not to worry. She said by next week it should be easy to find.
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm not having the downs test we decided against tht. X


----------



## marathongirl

I know I talked with the doc about it today and she said if you aren't going to change things 









I talked with the doc about it today.It's a hard decision but I would just want to know. I wouldn't necessarily change anything. I know our rainbows will be fine!!I will be so happy to see the second tri! I know I will still worry but maybe a bit less.


----------



## Ttc1at34

Marathon, I am having the downs screening tomorrow...we don't think we could go through with a down's pregnancy, so want a chance to make a decision should we be so horribly unlucky. We will have to meet with a genetic counselor, I heard it can be a scary appointment. I believe things will be okay, though, so mostly looking forward to seeing the peanut again :)

Bailey, yay, you are probably on your last sleep before your appointment! You are so fortunate to have supportive parents...only told my mom about my MMC a month ago, and haven't told her yet that peanut is finally on the way. We've never been close, but I keep thinking how I wished I'd had family to support me (other than DH) when I went through that horrible time. Can't wait to see your photo!

Anyone found a bump yet? No sign of one here yet, but I have read it might not appear until 14-18 weeks...can't wait for my bloat to turn to baby :)

Good luck tomorrow ladies!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: 5 days probably isn't enough to warrant a EDD change though. I'm measuring 5 days off because of O and my Dr. has kept my LMP Edd... also.

I can't wait to hear how perfect your scan goes. This baby is forever!!!!


----------



## marathongirl

I totally get it TTC1! Good luck tomorrow. I know everything with bubs will be fine! Please post some pics if you get some!!


----------



## marathongirl

Leinzlove said:


> Bailey: 5 days probably isn't enough to warrant a EDD change though. I'm measuring 5 days off because of O and my Dr. has kept my LMP Edd... also.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how perfect your scan goes. This baby is forever!!!!

Love the name Leinz!!:thumbup: My edd is somewhere between o and lmp. I ov'd early so should be put ahead of lmp. Who knows I think it is such a rough estimate anyways. The baby will come when it decides to right?:wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure will. My Dr. doesn't change EDDs from LMP unless you aren't measuring within a week in the first trimester, and within 2 weeks in the second trimester. But, yes... Baby will come when they want! :)

Congratulations Marathongirl... you need a ticker! :yipee:


----------



## rainkat

looking forward to fabulous scan pics from you ladies tomorrow

We aren't going for the testing. A few ladies I know have gotten false positives and I don't want to go through the unneccesary worry. The thought of amnio terrifies me and we wouldn't terminate anyway. I understand getting the testing if it puts your mind at ease.

I woke up with a bump yesterday :cloud9: When I lie on my back everything sinks in except for a ball in my lower abdomen. When my bladder was full it was almost up to my navel, but it is lower down when I'm empty. It literally popped up overnight. The day before was just bloat and in the morning there it was. I was so surprised I woke dh up to check it out :haha: I don't remember when that happened with my previous pregnancies. I do remember with my first around 15 weeks I woke up and the bump was completely over to one side. It was so funny!


----------



## marathongirl

yay for your bump Rainkat!! I've had a bump for about 1 week as well.It's not bloating as it's hard like I remember when I was pregnant with my 2 kids. This is also my 5th pregnancy if you count mc's so I'm sure that's why? Btw can you believe this weather...seriously unbelievable


----------



## MightyMom

We'll get the NT screening, but the soft markers have so many false positives, it's almost a useless test. Not that it would matter to me anyway, I couldn't terminate this pregnancy. I have two friends who have children with Downs. I don't look at it as this egregiously unfortunate condition. Sociopathy is egregiously unfortunate. Downs Syndrome is just something that some people are born with, like kids with peanut allergies.


----------



## RomaTomato

Thinking of you Bailey! Good luck at your scan today! :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey and Cheryl~ Lots of love and :hugs: for you and teeny tiny hugs for your little rainbows.

Rainkat~ Aww, that's awesome your bump has arrived! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw checking in looking for baileys update. Cx

Just one sleep till mines. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Everything was great!! I still don't think I believe it!! And I was bang on too, baby's new edd is 5th April!! He was sleeping at first and wouldn't wake up do I had to cough and move about! He was really stubborn but then when I said "come on baby wake up" he stuck his tongue out!! Then he started kicking and wriggling away!! Soooo happy! Now time to start panicking he's ok for the 16 week Doppler!

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/9FA8ED2B-CC20-41B9-9501-BC74093E9FE3-8469-00000A0B0C217DD0_zps01d49c45.jpg


----------



## rainkat

Bailey he's perfect :hugs:

MG this weather is fabulous! I hope it continues through the weekend. We're going camping.


----------



## RomaTomato

Yay Bailey!!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## RomaTomato

rainkat said:


> Bailey he's perfect :hugs:
> 
> MG this weather is fabulous! I hope it continues through the weekend. We're going camping.

Where in Canada are you, rainkat? I'm in Sask :)


----------



## dancareoi

baileybubs said:


> Everything was great!! I still don't think I believe it!! And I was bang on too, baby's new edd is 5th April!! He was sleeping at first and wouldn't wake up do I had to cough and move about! He was really stubborn but then when I said "come on baby wake up" he stuck his tongue out!! Then he started kicking and wriggling away!! Soooo happy! Now time to start panicking he's ok for the 16 week Doppler!
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/9FA8ED2B-CC20-41B9-9501-BC74093E9FE3-8469-00000A0B0C217DD0_zps01d49c45.jpg

Fab picture - you must be feeling so relieved.:baby:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awwwww, Bailey, he's absolutely perfect! :hugs: :heart: 

Cheryl~ Oh, for some reason I thought yours was today too. Well then the hugs continue for you and little one. :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I just can't explain how happy I am (still worried of course) but I actually got to see my little hobbit move and kick and even wave! Now I can't wait to feel him move!!

You just know that coz I have been saying 'he' all along it will turn out to be a girl lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh bailey xxxx love ur scan pic. X


----------



## rainkat

RomaTomato said:


> rainkat said:
> 
> 
> Bailey he's perfect :hugs:
> 
> MG this weather is fabulous! I hope it continues through the weekend. We're going camping.
> 
> Where in Canada are you, rainkat? I'm in Sask :)Click to expand...

Marathongirl and I both live in Victoria BC. How's the weather in the praries?


----------



## JerseyBean

Congratulations Bailey! 

So happy for you! Looks like we are only 2 days apart so our rainbows may even share a birthday! Xx

Cant wait for my scan on Monday! I know I've seen our "raisin" already, but I just can't wait to see him/her again! 

Good luck for tomorrow all those having their scans! X


----------



## marathongirl

Soooo happy for you Baliey!!! What a perfect little man!!! You must be sooo relieved!

I had my bit of relief too as I had a scan this morning and baby is perfect at 9w5d. Strong hb of 160!! I'm over the moon! No pic this time.


----------



## baileybubs

Yay marathon girl!!! So glad you got that reassurance too hun!


----------



## rainkat

Congrats Marathongirl :happydance:


----------



## Ttc1at34

Wow, what a great day it's been! Congrats Bailey, Marathon! 

Bailey, you must be over the moon...such a long wait for you and I'm so happy everything turned out to be perfect for you :)

I had my first tri screening today....met with a genetic counselor (not scary at all), and had the NT scan and blood draw. Good news- NT is normal, nasal bone is normal, and baby was wiggling away in 4D- we got amazing pictures! Final results come next week, and there is a blood test we can take after that (Maternit21) that will tell if DS is present with up to 99.something % accuracy. I was worried about having to do an amnio, but it looks so far like we won't have to. We also decided to do the integrated screening (second tri bloods) to check for neural tube defects.

Oh-and the tech gave us 70% odds that our baby is a girl....she seemed pretty confident about it actually by the end of the scan. Both DH and I had thought boy...now I will have to stop calling the baby "him" :) 

Symptoms....relentless headache again, two days running now. How are all of you doing?


----------



## RomaTomato

rainkat said:


> RomaTomato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainkat said:
> 
> 
> Bailey he's perfect :hugs:
> 
> MG this weather is fabulous! I hope it continues through the weekend. We're going camping.
> 
> Where in Canada are you, rainkat? I'm in Sask :)Click to expand...
> 
> Marathongirl and I both live in Victoria BC. How's the weather in the praries?Click to expand...

Ha! I just moved back to SK from Victoria a month ago!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ :happydance: :D That's wonderful hun! 

No more TVUs for me, I'm very happy I got to see my little one but I can't handle bleeding like this. :( I'm trying not to stress about it but I'm sure you ladies understand...


----------



## RomaTomato

I got my Doppler today but I couldn't really find anything. I picked up 155 for literally 2 seconds but otherwise I didn't pick much up!


----------



## marathongirl

It might still be a bit early Roma. I would wait a few days and try again. 

Pinkorblue- did you have another bleed? I'm so sorry. I totally understand why you would worry. At least you know all is well with your bubs.
Hope everyone else is doing well.
Glad your first tri screening went well TTC1!!! I wish we had the materni21 test in Canada.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, Pinkorblue, I hope everything is ok for you. Try not to focus so much on the bleeding. It must be a full moon or something, I know so many PAL moms bleeding tonight! Sending sticky dust your way!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats marathon and ttc1at34 xxx so happy for u xx

Pinkorblue as hope ur ok Hun...x 

Roma it might be too early Hun...xx


----------



## JerseyBean

CherylC3 said:


> Aw congrats marathon and ttc1at34 xxx so happy for u xx
> 
> Pinkorblue as hope ur ok Hun...x
> 
> Roma it might be too early Hun...xx

Good luck for your scan today Cheryl! Let us know how it went! 
Xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

I will I'm getting nervous. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thinking of you cheryl, hope its all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

hey ladies scan went well im on :cloud9: waving at us and wriggling around here my pics we got
 



Attached Files:







10.2.png
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3









10.png
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

CherylC3 said:


> hey ladies scan went well im on :cloud9: waving at us and wriggling around here my pics we got

awwww, many congrats - you can now breathe a sigh of relief.:baby:


----------



## baileybubs

Awww cheryl you will spend the rest of the day on :cloudnine: too hun!!! I just bought a doppler so I can keep hearing my little bubba coz my next scan isnt til November 16th!! I just cant wait that long to know he's ok!! Do you feel weird? Like its strange to think that little thing on the screen is actually wriggling away inside you?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it's nuts, colin thinks its a girl cos of the hand movements lol he said only a girl wud move about like a little drama queen lol. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

I do think girl tho. X


----------



## Tawn

I am 100% guessing girl for you Cheryl! Honestly, if Bailey doesn't have a boy, and you don't have a girl I would be GOBSMACKED!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I kno it's weird how I'm thinking tht too I do think boy for u too..x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think boy for you too Tawn actually now, I know I've said girl before but I think thats coz it would be so cute to have ss and a little baby sister for him, but with the lack of ms like me I say boy. Not that ms is any indication lol, my mum had none at all with both me and my brother so who knows??


----------



## Tawn

I think boy for me too. Just because EVERYONE who knows so far has said "awwww, you have to have a little girl!!!" Everyone wants me to be team pink, which means that of course cosmic irony dictates we will be team blue. 

And with zero pregnancy symptoms AT ALL now a days, I have to think only a boy would let me off this easy!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah most of my symptoms are exhaustion related which apparently turns out to be because I have below average heamoglobin levels (??) but its not enough to worry about at the moment, but if I get more tired I need to tell my midwife.

I was actually a little freaked out by what the midwife said yesterday, I am rhesus negative, and she said if I get any sort of bleeding even spotting now I'm 12 weeks I need to go and get an anti d injection, or if I get a knock to my belly even if theres no bleeding!!


----------



## baileybubs

Argh! According to some websites my hemoglobin levels border on aneamic! Better get eating the spinach lol!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks ladies :hugs: just one more thing for my cervix to do to cause anxiety but I feel a bit better today.

Cheryl~ Congrats on a wonderful scan!! Hi little rainbow, so adorable!! :) 

Tawn~ It's been true in my case ;) you'd think after 4 boys in a row people would let it go and accept the fact that I'm a boy mom. :haha: Nope! I'm sure it's a boy and I'm OK with that. :D 

Bailey~ Happy eating! ;) I become anemic pretty easily, a trick I've done was replace the lettuce in my sandwiches with fresh spinach. Apparently this little one doesn't like it cooked..


----------



## dancareoi

`they` say that you don`t feel as bad with a boy as with a girl - I think `they` are right.
1st pg - boy - hardly any symptoms and hardly any sickness
2nd pg - girl - felt sick all day every day until 17 weeks (plus she was breach and I had to have a section at 38 weeks)
3rd pg - no symptoms at all at any time - mmc 8 weeks
4th pg - boy - some sickness, but not as bad as with my daughter.
5th pg - really tired and really sick - nuchal scan at 12 weeks - was advised 95% chance it was a girl - sadly mmc 17 weeks (13-14 weeks gestation)
6th pg - current one - on and off- not as sick in the mornings, sometimes gets worse in the day - very tired. Am taking B6 which is supposed to lessen effects of sickness -

so lets wait and see!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> hey ladies scan went well im on :cloud9: waving at us and wriggling around here my pics we got

oh YAY, that's awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Pinkorblue, thanks for the tip on the spinach on sandwiches! I love spinach but find it hard to think of what to eat it with lol!! Hope you are feeling a bit better hun. Whens your next appt again? Is it October did you say?

Danceroi - its weird to think a difference in gender could affect ms so much isnt it? My mum wont believe me though coz she had one of each and never had ms so who knows lol!


----------



## dancareoi

baileybubs said:


> Pinkorblue, thanks for the tip on the spinach on sandwiches! I love spinach but find it hard to think of what to eat it with lol!! Hope you are feeling a bit better hun. Whens your next appt again? Is it October did you say?
> 
> Danceroi - its weird to think a difference in gender could affect ms so much isnt it? My mum wont believe me though coz she had one of each and never had ms so who knows lol!

I think I read why it is so, don't quote me and sorry about the spelling, but if you are having a girl,there is more oestrogen in your body, due to the oestrogen in the baby girl, hence the reason why you feel sicker. Don't know if this is true or not, but might explain it a little.
B6 is supposed to help ms, maybe because it helps maintain progesterone levels.
Not sure if this is right or not, but it does make sense.
I am taking 50mg of B6 everyday and the sickness is not as bad this time as the one I lost in jan.
Only time will tell for sure, but it would be interesting at a future date to set up some sort of thread to compare pg symptoms with the sex of the baby!


----------



## Tawn

I actually was bored today and looked up all sorts of variations on "MS and pregnancy, gender" and "Easy pregnancy predicts boy" and the like. Basically alllllll of them said this is BS with no scientific backing, and all the forums ladies were split down the middle as far as whether they had a "hard" or "easy" pregnancy and ended up with a boy or a girl. Which makes sense when you think that it is a 50/50 chance anyway!!! :haha:

But I still like the idea of predicting who is having what this early on based on symptoms. It keeps me entertained, at the very least!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ No problem. :) I am feeling better, thank you! Yeah, next visit is surgery day Oct. 8th, the post op visit on the 15th and then it will be bi-weekly appointments after that. 

Dan~ Based on your post, it's definitely a boy for me! :winkwink:


----------



## elohcin

Mind if I join? I feel like I don't really fit in to my other April DDC, having had 7 losses and all. 

A little about me and this pregnancy...I'm nearing 10 weeks, picked up my little ones HB on my doppler at 9w exactly (a relief because while we saw a healthy baby and HB at my 6w u/s, I knew from experience that it didn't guarantee a beating heart later on). Fundus is midway to bellow button, I get BH ctx a lot (normal for me, I am one of the few who notices them pretty much from the start), and for the first time in 11 pregnancies, I was ASKED if I was pregnant recently. Kind of a bummer since we are waiting to tell for quite a while still (my children don't know either, nor do my parents), but hopefully this person won't say anything. An kind of weird to think that people are noticing my belly and most must be decided that I've just gained a lot of weight. LOL

We won't find out the sex of the baby (never have), and are hoping for another unassisted homebirth!


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome Elohcin!! I've seen you on some of the other threads that I stalk from time to time. That's great that you have a doppler and you are able to hear the babies hb for piece of mind. We have a great group here! Let's keep the good roll going!! When do you have your next apt or scan?


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome elohcin, I think I have also seen you on some other threads hun, congrats on hearing the hb so early! Hoping all goes well for you! And this is a great thread, we all understand all the panics and worried of being PAL and are all great at reassuring each other xxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: elohcin and welcome to SB! Congrats on your pregnancy and hearing the hb! :) Yay for another team green mom!


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Yeah most of my symptoms are exhaustion related which apparently turns out to be because I have below average heamoglobin levels (??) but its not enough to worry about at the moment, but if I get more tired I need to tell my midwife.
> 
> I was actually a little freaked out by what the midwife said yesterday, I am rhesus negative, and she said if I get any sort of bleeding even spotting now I'm 12 weeks I need to go and get an anti d injection, or if I get a knock to my belly even if theres no bleeding!!

Bailey we are too alike! 

Our due dates are within 2 days of each other, I am also rhesus negative, my haemoglobin is low (7.9!), and our 20 week scan is within a few days of each other too, I think mine is on the 20th november... When is your midwife appointment? 
X


----------



## JerseyBean

Welcome to the thread Elohcin! 

We all know how it feels to be PAL, so there's no judging in here, we all have our occasional rant, and vent our worries and problems, but everyone is so lovely in here it just makes you feel so much better! 

Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome elohcin I've also seen u in other threads, welcome Hun...xx

Who's looked at the Chinese gender?? Mine I'm predicted a girl but with both my mcs I was predicted boys. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

JerseyBean said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Yeah most of my symptoms are exhaustion related which apparently turns out to be because I have below average heamoglobin levels (??) but its not enough to worry about at the moment, but if I get more tired I need to tell my midwife.
> 
> I was actually a little freaked out by what the midwife said yesterday, I am rhesus negative, and she said if I get any sort of bleeding even spotting now I'm 12 weeks I need to go and get an anti d injection, or if I get a knock to my belly even if theres no bleeding!!
> 
> Bailey we are too alike!
> 
> Our due dates are within 2 days of each other, I am also rhesus negative, my haemoglobin is low (7.9!), and our 20 week scan is within a few days of each other too, I think mine is on the 20th november... When is your midwife appointment?
> XClick to expand...

Wow we are so alike lol!! My haemoglobin isnt as low as yours so they arent worried yet and wont put me on iron supplements so I'm munching on spinach and drinking ovaltine lol!! Have they put you on iron supplements?

My 20 week scan was almost 20th!! But they said I could have the Friday if I wanted and its better for my work schedule, hate having to leave work then go back after an appointment! My midwife appointment is October 18th for the 16 weeks. 

Have you had a check of your antibodies for rhesus neg? Apparently theres none in my blood so either my angel was rhesus negative too or the anti d injection I had when I mc'd worked. I have an appointment in January for another anti d but have been told that ANY bleeding, even after sex and I am to contact them for an injection!


----------



## baileybubs

CherylC3 said:


> Welcome elohcin I've also seen u in other threads, welcome Hun...xx
> 
> Who's looked at the Chinese gender?? Mine I'm predicted a girl but with both my mcs I was predicted boys. Xx

Oooh I've not done mine yet, I'll have a look. You are so having a girl lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

According to 2 different charts I'm expecting a girl lol, but these same two sites differed on whether my angel was a girl or a boy so who knows lol! I think they work better when you know the exact conception date but I wouldnt have a clue with :sex: every other day around O day lol, depends what day I O'd and I'm never 100% on that lol


----------



## CherylC3

Lol there just a guessing game really. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Wot dopplar did u get? I don't kno if il get one I was thinking of getting the gender test from amazon it's £18 tho. X


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, its funny coz I contradict all these old wives tales, I crave sweet things which apparently suggests girl, but have no ms which suggests boy, my hair has gone all limp and falling out more which suggests girl, but my skin is drier than ever which suggests boy lol, and I have cold feet all the time which suggests boy. Love these old folklore lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

God my hair is so thick and my nails are growing great but my skin is so spotty. X


----------



## baileybubs

All signs of girls according the the folklore lol! Apparently all of those is caused by extra oestrogen from the baby girl. Whereas dry skin like mine is caused by a boy. But I also have really good nails at the mo, they never grow this fast and strong!! I dont get where the craving sweet things means girl though lol


----------



## CherylC3

All I'm craving is super noodles and irn bru both which I normally hate lol... I'm working today 12 till half 6 :( can't be bothered but then I'm off till wed. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw you work too hard cheryl! Have you managed to cut your hours down at all? I am finally having the whole weekend off! I always say I wont work on my weekend off and then I end up working anyway but not this week. Make sure you take it easy!! 
I have been craving pot noodles! Well, not really craving, just getting them quite a lot and I never normally eat them!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm cutting my hrs back finally learning how to say no to people lol. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay well done cheryl!! At first I kept doing about 5-10 hours extra, but now I wont do any. I know that I could do with the extra money but I'm more bothered about this baby being ok, and resting is more important. Plus being pregnant I'm saving more money on not going out anywhere lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I feel like I don't want to do anything lol... Feel bad for hubby cos he has to put up with all the feeling sick moans and he's not getting any :sex: cos I can't be bothered so I'm going to treat him to a French connection shirt tomoro. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless, my df got it in the neck yesterday for eating all the sausages so he went to Asda at 10pm when he finished work and got me sausages, bacon, bread, cheese, yoghurts and loads of fruit bless him. But we havent bd'd for weeks, and I dont do anything nice for him coz I just work and rest lol!! I'm sure they understand though lol


----------



## Ttc1at34

Cheryl, maybe you can get a guess at the gender on the twelve week scan? My u/s tech said they look to see which way the little bone at the bottom points...up for a boy, down for a girl. 

Did they try to guess at yours, bailey?

Btw, the Doppler I got is the sonoline b...works like a charm, but some days is easier to find the peanut than others. Mine was about $50 on fetaldoppler.net.

Day four of migraine :( had to resort to the Tylenol with codeine, but nothing seems to help. At least the ms is gone and I have more energy. Travelled for work this week and couldn't sleep, everything went wrong while I was out and asked to work from home on Friday cause I felt so sick. I teach lessons on the weekends too...and next week promises to be even worse (layoffs coming). 

DH has been a blessing...don't think I could get through this without him, always watching out for me and the peanut.

We are announcing to my parents tonight...so paranoid, had to check the Doppler first thing this morning to make sure nothing had gone wrong before we tell them. I wonder if I will ever start to feel confident?

Hope everyone is well, hugs xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

No they didnt try to guess mine ttc1at34, they dont like to do it at the 12 week scan here in the UK, I dont know wht. In some areas the hospitals wont tell you at all!! I think theres very few of those now though. I think its because they can never be 100% sure and there are some women who maybe in the past have tried complaining when their gender was wrong to what they had been told! Crazy isnt it?

Generally in the UK they make you wait til the 20 week scan to tell you gender I think.
I have been trying to guess myself of course lol, according to skull theory, if the babies forehead is more rounded then its a boy, if its more of a point then girl. I put a poll in the second tri forum, only 5 people have answered but 4 out of 5 of them have said girl so far lol. And here's me convinced its a boy lol!!

Sorry you are feeling so terrible ttc. Have you seen your midwife/OB/doctor about the migraine coz I was told thats a sign of high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia.


----------



## RomaTomato

Regarding dopplers, what should the fetal heart rate be at 10w5d? I'm picking up 125-135 for short periods but it doesn't sound like a heartbeat? I put the Doppler to my own heart and heard it but what I heard from my tummy doesn't sound that way. Any tips on finding the heartbeat?


----------



## baileybubs

I went on youtube roma and watched some people demos where they show you the difference between your hb, your artery pumping and baby's hb. I have found that my sonoline b doppler, with my whole 2 attempts lol, it doesnt always give an accurate bpm reading depending on where the wand is. If I move it fractionally, even my own breathing sometimes makes me loose the sound and the rate on the monitor. But sometimes you can hear the sound and it isnt picking up the rate on the monitor. My baby's kept fluctuating between 130-160bpm when mine was in mode 1 (I dont know if you have a sonoline or not). Baby sounds like galloping. Anything that is you sounds more like swooshing and static. Thats my experience from having my doppler one whole day anyway lol!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and push down and towards your pubic bone, dont be afraid to put pressure on. I went down from my belly button and tried first right below it at my hairline (sorry tmi) and moved up and around very slowly to find it.


----------



## RomaTomato

I have a Sonoline C and I think it is a 3ghz. I'm not worried or anything about not finding it, it just seems like its kind of a piece of crap! My mom told me to send it back and spend the $$ on baby clothes! I may take her advice! :)


----------



## Ttc1at34

Roma, you might be too early to find it yet. I think generally it will be over 140, more likely around 160-170. Your artery will be around 120-30, easy to get the two confused. If you give it another week or two I am sure it will be easy to find! Also, the position of baby can change, so you might sometimes not find it or find it in a different place.

Bailey, I kind of wish they hadn't guessed...now I am getting used to the idea of a girl, will be hard to switch back if they were wrong. Maybe it's best not to know until you know for sure?

Had my blood pressure checked several times and it's always low. I guess the headaches must be from the hormones...i was getting them before AF, too. finally feeling better this afternoon, think I might go for a jog in the beautiful fall weather (nice and cool out)


Happy weekend everybody :)


----------



## baileybubs

Take it easy lady, dont overdo it going jogging!! I couldnt bear the thought of that, my :holly: or too sore for anything that involves jogging or running lol!! I think I am going to go swimming on my days off from now on though. And I walk a lot seen as I still havent passed my driving test!!

I dont think it matters if you have had a hint or not though hun, I have comvinced myself its a boy anyway for absolutely no reason lol, so I'll be the same as you if it turns out its a girl. Not that I care either way, as long as he/she is healthy and happy!

Roma I havent heard much about the sonoline c. It is possible its too early as they do say to use them after 12 weeks, but I do know some people can find it earlier.


----------



## RomaTomato

I found it!!! It took a little bit of time and patience but I found it!!! Around 155 and sounded like a little choo choo train!!! I'm feeling veclempt, tawk amongst yourselves!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, glad you found it hun, at first when I kept finding my own swooshing I kept wondering how I'd tell the difference between mine and baby's but there is a distinct difference isnt there?


----------



## RomaTomato

Ranged from 155-164 :)


----------



## RomaTomato

Yes huge difference!! Omg! Music to my ears!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I'm so happy for you....its so beautiful isnt it? I recorded it on my phone so I can listen to it anytime I want lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Quick question, has anyone found that any of their friends who they thought would have been supportive have been unexpectedly disappointing? I have a friend who sounded pleased for me and such, but who has been distinctly absent since I told her. And also doesnt seem as excited as other people, I know it sounds silly but one friend was all "oh I am so happy for you, that scan pic is stunning, happy Aunty ***" and all this other friend said was "glad it all went ok for you hun". 
Am I reading too much into that or should she seem more excited (she is a very close friend, or so I thought)? 
I keep thinking maybe its me coz I havent invited her to do anything recently but thats coz I have literally been sleeping and working, and it hasnt stopped any of my other friends from at least contacting me, but I hardly hear from her now. Is anyone else experiencing this? My df thinks she is jealous, but she has always said she doesnt want kids so I dont think thats the case.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Everything was great!! I still don't think I believe it!! And I was bang on too, baby's new edd is 5th April!! He was sleeping at first and wouldn't wake up do I had to cough and move about! He was really stubborn but then when I said "come on baby wake up" he stuck his tongue out!! Then he started kicking and wriggling away!! Soooo happy! Now time to start panicking he's ok for the 16 week Doppler!
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/9FA8ED2B-CC20-41B9-9501-BC74093E9FE3-8469-00000A0B0C217DD0_zps01d49c45.jpg

Perfect Bailey!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

marathongirl said:


> Soooo happy for you Baliey!!! What a perfect little man!!! You must be sooo relieved!
> 
> I had my bit of relief too as I had a scan this morning and baby is perfect at 9w5d. Strong hb of 160!! I'm over the moon! No pic this time.

Yay for you too marathongirl!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Ttc1at34 said:


> Cheryl, maybe you can get a guess at the gender on the twelve week scan? My u/s tech said they look to see which way the little bone at the bottom points...up for a boy, down for a girl.
> 
> Did they try to guess at yours, bailey?
> 
> Btw, the Doppler I got is the sonoline b...works like a charm, but some days is easier to find the peanut than others. Mine was about $50 on fetaldoppler.net.
> 
> Day four of migraine :( had to resort to the Tylenol with codeine, but nothing seems to help. At least the ms is gone and I have more energy. Travelled for work this week and couldn't sleep, everything went wrong while I was out and asked to work from home on Friday cause I felt so sick. I teach lessons on the weekends too...and next week promises to be even worse (layoffs coming).
> 
> DH has been a blessing...don't think I could get through this without him, always watching out for me and the peanut.
> 
> We are announcing to my parents tonight...so paranoid, had to check the Doppler first thing this morning to make sure nothing had gone wrong before we tell them. I wonder if I will ever start to feel confident?
> 
> Hope everyone is well, hugs xxxxx

I had nuchal in December last year at a private clinic here in the uk at 12 weeks, we were asked if we wanted to know baby's sex - he explained about the bone near the bottom and was 95% sure it was a girl. Sadly baby died shortly after so we don't know if he was right.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

elohcin said:


> Mind if I join? I feel like I don't really fit in to my other April DDC, having had 7 losses and all.
> 
> A little about me and this pregnancy...I'm nearing 10 weeks, picked up my little ones HB on my doppler at 9w exactly (a relief because while we saw a healthy baby and HB at my 6w u/s, I knew from experience that it didn't guarantee a beating heart later on). Fundus is midway to bellow button, I get BH ctx a lot (normal for me, I am one of the few who notices them pretty much from the start), and for the first time in 11 pregnancies, I was ASKED if I was pregnant recently. Kind of a bummer since we are waiting to tell for quite a while still (my children don't know either, nor do my parents), but hopefully this person won't say anything. An kind of weird to think that people are noticing my belly and most must be decided that I've just gained a lot of weight. LOL
> 
> We won't find out the sex of the baby (never have), and are hoping for another unassisted homebirth!

Welcome to this thread elohcin!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies! 
Congrats at finding the hb Roma! What a beautiful sound! My dh ordered a Doppler for me today so I should have it mid week.

Had a lOng day as I had to drive 2
Hours each way to ds's hockey game. Just exhausted and am craving a hamburger for dinner.


----------



## MightyMom

Hi yall! I have been feeling so nauseated lately. Trying to catch up!

About the gender guesses: if anyone has a 6 week scan pic, they can tell the gender with 97% accuracy. Cool, huh? The nub theory is 54% accurate. I'm still trying to find pics from DD's pregnancy to see what they would have shown.

Dopplers: Yay for everyone who can find the hb with a doppler! I consider that a major milestone! I keep waiting to buy one. I don't want to buy one and then have it arrive after a m/c. So I probably won't buy one until my 12 week scan.

AFM: Been SO exhausted lately. I just took a four hour nap! And I woke up very nauseated. I am probably dehydrated because I have a hard time swallowing anything, especially water!


----------



## RomaTomato

97% from a 6 week scan pic?


----------



## RomaTomato

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Quick question, has anyone found that any of their friends who they thought would have been supportive have been unexpectedly disappointing? I have a friend who sounded pleased for me and such, but who has been distinctly absent since I told her. And also doesnt seem as excited as other people, I know it sounds silly but one friend was all "oh I am so happy for you, that scan pic is stunning, happy Aunty ***" and all this other friend said was "glad it all went ok for you hun".
> Am I reading too much into that or should she seem more excited (she is a very close friend, or so I thought)?
> I keep thinking maybe its me coz I havent invited her to do anything recently but thats coz I have literally been sleeping and working, and it hasnt stopped any of my other friends from at least contacting me, but I hardly hear from her now. Is anyone else experiencing this? My df thinks she is jealous, but she has always said she doesnt want kids so I dont think thats the case.


Maybe she is jealous in the sense that your attention is focused on the baby and not on her. Perhaps she feels like "all we ever talk about is the baby now :(". She could feel like your friendship is going to change once the baby is here and that you won't have time/care about her anymore, especially since she has no desire to have children herself. ?


----------



## MightyMom

RomaTomato said:


> 97% from a 6 week scan pic?

It's called the Ramzi method. :) It has to do with placenta location. Can only use the 6 week u/s.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

That's pretty cool, Mighty. :) 

Congrats on the hb, Roma! 

Hope your Doppler comes in very soon, Marathon! :)

Hi everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the weekend.


----------



## RomaTomato

MightyMom said:


> RomaTomato said:
> 
> 
> 97% from a 6 week scan pic?
> 
> It's called the Ramzi method. :) It has to do with placenta location. Can only use the 6 week u/s.Click to expand...

Crazy! I have a 6 week scan pic!


----------



## MightyMom

Ooh, post it! I wonder if we can tell where the placenta is?


----------



## RomaTomato

6 week US!

Edit: This is an abdominal scan not trans vag
 



Attached Files:







scan22.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MightyMom

Ok, well because it is a belly scan, it is a mirror image. So I labeled the sides so you don't get confused.

I'm just guessing but I think the placenta is on the right, which would make it a boy. I outlined it in blue. I'm guessing that because the yolk sac is up against what I think is the placenta. But there is also a thickened lining on the right that could be it too that I outlined in pink. Maybe you could show your doctor your scan pic and ask what side the placenta was on based on the scan. :) It would be fun to see if it is accurate for you!
 



Attached Files:







scan22.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leinzlove

There is no way... I could tell anyones from 6 weeks.


----------



## RomaTomato

MightyMom said:


> Ok, well because it is a belly scan, it is a mirror image. So I labeled the sides so you don't get confused.
> 
> I'm just guessing but I think the placenta is on the right, which would make it a boy. I outlined it in blue. I'm guessing that because the yolk sac is up against what I think is the placenta. But there is also a thickened lining on the right that could be it too that I outlined in pink. Maybe you could show your doctor your scan pic and ask what side the placenta was on based on the scan. :) It would be fun to see if it is accurate for you!

Interesting!!!


----------



## Tawn

Omg mighty I just spent about an hour researching that method and then found a thread here on bnb where some ladies were posting their 6-8week u/s pics and guessing due to that method. So since the thread was a few months old, most of the ladies who posted had their genders listed in their siggys and it was 100%! I used that method (mirroring if it was abdominal and not mirroring if it was t/v) and every time it was right!!!! How crazy!!!

Which means, if I am part of the 97.5%, we are having a boy!


----------



## CherylC3

Thts crazy guys can u tell from my 10 wk one?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I didnt get a 6 week scan so wouldnt be able to get a prediction. But there is the nub theory or the skull theory that can be used with ours cheryl. The nub theory is the tailbone area ( I think) and if is pointing down its a boy (again I'm a bit hazy on that one so I think) and the skull theory says that if the forehead is more rounded its a boy, if it has a pointedness to it its a girl.

Oh and an update on my friend who has been distant, I dont know why she's been like that, but I decided to stop whinging and do something, at the end of the day if I dont then I am complaining she doesnt contact me and she's probably saying the same about me so I just texted her to see how she is. Where we go on from there who knows but at least then I know I am making an effort and not blaming her for it all when it could just be that I have been just as distant in her eyes.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw alright. Thts good uve left the ball in her court then...xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

baileybubs said:


> Oh and an update on my friend who has been distant, I dont know why she's been like that, but I decided to stop whinging and do something, at the end of the day if I dont then I am complaining she doesnt contact me and she's probably saying the same about me so I just texted her to see how she is. Where we go on from there who knows but at least then I know I am making an effort and not blaming her for it all when it could just be that I have been just as distant in her eyes.

:thumbup:

Sounds like fun, I'll post my 6 week scan when I wake up from my morning nap. :)


----------



## RomaTomato

Well I won't know until LO is here since we are planning on staying team yellow! TBH I am kind of dying to know but DH is ADAMANT that he wants a surprise! I even tried to tell him about the Ramzi theory this morning and he said he didn't want to know or even talk about guessing girl or boy!

Anyone else staying team yellow? I'm going to be soooo jealous of you all around 20 weeks!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw we're defo finding out Hun... Are u ladies getting a lot of discharge?? Sorry... I've just noticed I'm getting loads just checking it's normal??xx


----------



## MightyMom

Tawn said:


> Omg mighty I just spent about an hour researching that method and then found a thread here on bnb where some ladies were posting their 6-8week u/s pics and guessing due to that method. So since the thread was a few months old, most of the ladies who posted had their genders listed in their siggys and it was 100%! I used that method (mirroring if it was abdominal and not mirroring if it was t/v) and every time it was right!!!! How crazy!!!
> 
> Which means, if I am part of the 97.5%, we are having a boy!

Yeah, I must have looked at every BnB Ramzi thread and compared too. It was 100%! That's why I started to really look at it as plausible. I looked back at my scans from DD and the placenta was clearly on the left at 6 & 7 weeks. You know what is REALLY crazy? The Ramzi method is as reliable as a 20 week gender scan!! So at this point I'm saying we are having a boy until evidence proves otherwise. I can't believe I haven't heard of this method before!


----------



## MightyMom

CherylC3 said:


> Thts crazy guys can u tell from my 10 wk one?xx

I could take a guess, but it is based on the 6 week u/s so not sure how accurate it would be at 10 weeks.


----------



## baileybubs

Roma - I am too curious so I wont be staying team yellow, and I told my df he has no say in the matter as its our first baby, I'm the one carrying him/her so maybe next time we can have a surprise if he wants lol (but he actually agreed anyway so my point was moot lol).

Cheryl - yeah I've got loads, and apparently it increases in 2nd tri eek!!

Was using my doppler again today and found the hb, and it kept going fainter and louder when I was hearing these bloopy noises, so I guess I must have been hearing him move about lol!! I really need to limit myself to how often I use the doppler I think lol!!

Well my friend has been chatting via text for a while, was nice to hear from her. I still think she'll be distant now, maybe hopefully only until the hobbit arrives, maybe she just thinks I'm boring when pregnant lol, wouldnt surprise me as I dont really ever want to go out these days!

Has anyone else got really bad pins and needles in their hands? I'm finding it really hard to sleep coz I cant lie on my stomach like I normally do coz of sore boobs, I am not comfy on my back, and if I lie on either side my hands go really numb and painful!! I've always had bad pins and needles anyway but this is every night and painful!


----------



## Tawn

My hands fall asleep a lot when I lie on my side too Bailey. I think my circulation is a lot poorer now being pregnant, because my toes are cold all the time now too!

Cheryl, my discharge is hit or miss, some days there is loads and some days none :shrug: But I hear about it a lot from other ladies on here, so I assume it is totally normal!

Roma, that is amazing that you have the willpower to wait! I just couldn't, I want to start calling my bean by name asap and buying things (I am not huge on gender neutral clothes and items, not sure why) But I am awed by thinking of that moment of finding out after the birth, it seems SO magical! 

Mighty, I can't believe it is as accurate as a 20week scan! How crazy to think of! My 6 week scan pic my yolk sac (and placenta) couldn't be any more to the left (transvaginal) so as much as everyone who knows so far about the baby is hoping for a girl (I already have a 10 year old stepson) I knew from the start that this would be a boy!


----------



## MightyMom

baileybubs said:


> Aw I didnt get a 6 week scan so wouldnt be able to get a prediction. But there is the nub theory or the skull theory that can be used with ours cheryl. The nub theory is the tailbone area ( I think) and if is pointing down its a boy (again I'm a bit hazy on that one so I think) and the skull theory says that if the forehead is more rounded its a boy, if it has a pointedness to it its a girl.
> 
> Oh and an update on my friend who has been distant, I dont know why she's been like that, but I decided to stop whinging and do something, at the end of the day if I dont then I am complaining she doesnt contact me and she's probably saying the same about me so I just texted her to see how she is. Where we go on from there who knows but at least then I know I am making an effort and not blaming her for it all when it could just be that I have been just as distant in her eyes.

That's really nice that you took the initiative. Maybe she has just been very busy lately or maybe she thought YOU were being distant since you found out you are pregnant, LOL. Sometimes we think our friendships are coming apart and really we are just both waiting for the other one to call. :)


----------



## MightyMom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw we're defo finding out Hun... Are u ladies getting a lot of discharge?? Sorry... I've just noticed I'm getting loads just checking it's normal??xx

I have been. I am thinking of wearing panyliners. It's grossing me out!


----------



## MightyMom

Roma: I absolutely needed to know for my first, and now we are absolutely going to verify our second. With a third child we would already have clothes for either one so I would be willing to wait until birth. But I'm a planner and I want to have the nursery ready BEFORE the baby comes home. I think it must be a personality thing, because I have tried to convince myself to wait but I always think "But what about the nursery? And the bedding? And the pram?" I want everything personalized and purchased. I think that more relaxed people are able to let that go. I wish I could be like that!

Tawn: If your placenta was on the LEFT, that is a girl. :) Did you mean right?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good then I'm also getting twinges on and off again must still be stretching lol...cx

No pins in needles here Hun... Aw thts gd about ur friend.... Xxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Roma~ I can be your team yellow/green buddy! :flower: DH does not believe me and thinks I'll give in at the 20 week scan. :haha:

Cheryl~ Yep! I heard I'm really in for it once the cerclage is placed... Yikes! 

Bailey~ Aww, your little one is happily busy in there! :D Hopefully your friend will come around.


----------



## Tawn

Mighty yup!!! I did mean right LOL! That was a total preggo brain dyslexic moment! :dohh: it is verrrrrry much to the RIGHT ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Anyone want to give a guess on the hobbits gender based on nub theory or skull theory? Ignoring everything I have said that I think its a boy, coz my guess is based on gut instinct. I put a thread in the second tri forum so I'll put a link below if anyone will be kind enough to have a look for me (it keeps getting ignored on the second tri forum boo!)

Hobbit gender guesses


----------



## baileybubs

How is everyone else getting along? Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Mighty~ Well, technically this was exactly 7 weeks but the baby still looked 6+ weeks to the ER doc that took the pic. I hope that's ok.. transvaginal ultrasound

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/0831122309_zps31cae74d.jpg


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ I still vote :blue: :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks pinkorblue! I cant understand this 6 week scan method, I dont think my eyesight is good enough to see! Do you have a gut feeling on gender?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I've seen it a few times on a number of threads, but never got around to posting. I don't have the eyesight for it either lol but for those who do, it's seems like fun. :) 

I had a very strong intuition with my first 2 boys. With my 3rd it didn't hit until I saw him on the US screen. Last time was the same way, I figured it would hit me once the US but ended up finding out when he was born. This time, I have to admit I'm getting thoughts of a girl out of nowhere but I believe it's a boy.


----------



## MightyMom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Mighty~ Well, technically this was exactly 7 weeks but the baby still looked 6+ weeks to the ER doc that took the pic. I hope that's ok.. transvaginal ultrasound

I'm guessing the placenta is on the LEFT which would make it a girl. :pink: :) You can show your doctor the scan and ask which side the placenta is on.
 



Attached Files:







0831122309_zps31cae74d.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## baileybubs

Thats funny coz I keep getting thoughts of a boy but now starting to think its a girl. But I still think boy, does that make sense? I think it will be a girl coz I've been so convinced its a boy lol! With my last pregnancy I was convinced it was a girl, but we never found out. Its weird how this time I am convinced its a boy. Both pregnancies have been the same so far so I dont know why I think its a different gender!

Sorry I'm rambling lol


----------



## baileybubs

So Mighty I am guessing the placenta has moved later on which is why the method doesnt work?


----------



## MightyMom

Bailey: I can't see a nub to compare, but I would guess based on the skull theory that it is a girl. :pink: :)


----------



## RomaTomato

Horray PinkorBlue!! I honestly would find out but as I said DH insists on it being a surprise, which is good I suppose...but I want to know sooooo bad! Although it will be pretty special hearing either "it's a boy!" or "it's a girl" when the moment arrives! 

I swear the suspense is going to kill me!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

baileybubs said:


> Thats funny coz I keep getting thoughts of a boy but now starting to think its a girl. But I still think boy, does that make sense? I think it will be a girl coz I've been so convinced its a boy lol! With my last pregnancy I was convinced it was a girl, but we never found out. Its weird how this time I am convinced its a boy. Both pregnancies have been the same so far so I dont know why I think its a different gender!
> 
> Sorry I'm rambling lol

Nah, not rambling at all, this is the fun part! Enjoying the guessing games! :D Yep, it does cause same here. I'm really sure it's a boy, especially since I've had 4 in a row, but this is the first time "it's a girl" has popped in my head a lot. Never had that happen before even when I had no gut feeling to go on. 

Mighty~ Thank you! :) I'll see if my doc will humor me and check out my scan pic.


----------



## RomaTomato

I was totally thinking pink but now the Ramzi method has thrown me for a loop.


----------



## MightyMom

baileybubs said:


> So Mighty I am guessing the placenta has moved later on which is why the method doesnt work?

Well, it just wasn't examined at other points. So it is proven 97% based on a 6 week u/s but if you use a 10 week u/s there is no data to corroborate. But it wouldn't hurt to try. As long as the placenta did not move, then it would be a better guess than the nub or skull theories. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Not too long until we find out....and even if you are staying team yellow Roma and pinkorblue (which by the way I think would be so cool if you did stay team yellow considering your username) April will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

You can do it, Roma!!! :thumbup: I know the feeling cause I reeeaaaalllyyy want to know, but I want that moment in the delivery room even more.


----------



## baileybubs

I cant tell where the placenta is.....I'm useless lol!!! Can you see it on my avatar?


----------



## RomaTomato

Ok PinkorBlue we are team yellow! Represent!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

<~~~~~ ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Love the avatar!! Wish I had the patience but I just dont lol!!


----------



## MightyMom

I can't tell from your avatar. :/


----------



## RomaTomato

<------ :)


:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks anyway Mighty, I dont think I can make it out in my other scan pic either but never mind lol.

Love that avatar too Roma!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Love it!! =D&gt;


----------



## baileybubs

Yet another question from me, does anyone else feel really breathless when they are just walking about, or when they lie down?? I feel really breathless right now as I am lying on my bed, on my back. And when I walk up my road which is a steep hill I get really breathless too....my df manages better than I do and he smokes! I feel like I'm the one that smokes!! It's ridiculous!


----------



## marathongirl

Wow lots of conversation today!!! I think that's amazing about the Ramzi method. I was pretty convinced I was having a girl just s guy feeling and now I'm leaning towards boy. Either way I will find out at my 20 week scan. I can't see the placenta but I think I remember when he was doing the 6 week scan I think the yolk sac was on the right. Does that mean the placenta is on the right? 
Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## MightyMom

Probably, the yolk sac is usually up against the placenta. :)


----------



## dancareoi

On the screen on m scan at 7 weeks the sac was on the right of the screen - what does that mean?


----------



## dancareoi

baileybubs said:


> Yet another question from me, does anyone else feel really breathless when they are just walking about, or when they lie down?? I feel really breathless right now as I am lying on my bed, on my back. And when I walk up my road which is a steep hill I get really breathless too....my df manages better than I do and he smokes! I feel like I'm the one that smokes!! It's ridiculous!

This is normal, and will only get worse! As your baby grows it pushes everything else inside you out of the way, so all you insides are all squashed up against each other, so making your lung capacity smaller, hence the breathlessness.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm off to my mother in laws today to tell her our news I'm so excited about another person knowing lol. X


----------



## JerseyBean

RomaTomato said:


> Ok PinkorBlue we are team yellow! Represent!

I am with you ladies, I want a surprise in the delivery room too! 
Xxx 

I am just ignoring all these gender theories and old wives tales! Hehe
Xxx


----------



## RomaTomato

JerseyBean said:


> RomaTomato said:
> 
> 
> Ok PinkorBlue we are team yellow! Represent!
> 
> I am with you ladies, I want a surprise in the delivery room too!
> Xxx
> 
> I am just ignoring all these gender theories and old wives tales! Hehe
> XxxClick to expand...

Yay!


----------



## JerseyBean

Had my official 12 wk scan today, they put me at edd of 5th April, and at 12+3 today...
He/she was even waving! 

https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o581/Jerseybean81/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/244294_10151255231328488_1904879291_o.jpg


----------



## Tawn

Awww gorgeous pic JerseyBean! Huge congrats hun!


----------



## dancareoi

JerseyBean said:


> Had my official 12 wk scan today, they put me at edd of 5th April, and at 12+3 today...
> He/she was even waving!
> 
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o581/Jerseybean81/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/244294_10151255231328488_1904879291_o.jpg

Congrats - great picture:baby:


----------



## CherylC3

Great scan pic jersey. Xxx


----------



## JerseyBean

Thank you ladies! 

I just wanted to say, and I'm not sure if the hormones are taking over a little here too, but in all seriousness I'd like to thank everyone in this thread...

I (along with most others) have been a nervous wreck this whole pregnancy, and its only today after seeing my little rainbow; that i feel a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I can finally relax and enjoy being pregnant! 

You ladies have been such fantastic support, and I know we have all been through the same experiences, but I would not have got through all this, OR been half as positive as I have been if it wasn't for you guys! 

Positive mental attitude! That's the key..! 

Xxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

JerseyBean said:


> RomaTomato said:
> 
> 
> Ok PinkorBlue we are team yellow! Represent!
> 
> I am with you ladies, I want a surprise in the delivery room too!
> Xxx
> 
> I am just ignoring all these gender theories and old wives tales! Hehe
> XxxClick to expand...

:happydance: Lovely scan pic, Jersey! :D :wave: baby!!! Welcome to team yellow! Cheers to the PMA in this lovely thread! :hugs::hugs:

Bailey~ Oh yeah, old buddy breathlessness. It didn't hit me quite so hard last time but it's definitely here now. What Dan said, on the plus side, once baby drops breathing can get a bit easier. 

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well today! xx


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Yet another question from me, does anyone else feel really breathless when they are just walking about, or when they lie down?? I feel really breathless right now as I am lying on my bed, on my back. And when I walk up my road which is a steep hill I get really breathless too....my df manages better than I do and he smokes! I feel like I'm the one that smokes!! It's ridiculous!

OMG, know how you feel! I can't even walk up one flight of stairs and I'm huffing and puffing! My husband said is because I used to smoke, but I think that's rubbish as I was never breathless walking for 5 minutes before! Especially if it's up hill.. I am nackared, embarrassingly nackared!


----------



## dancareoi

CherylC3 said:


> Great scan pic jersey. Xxx

What did your MIL say?


----------



## CherylC3

She was chuffed to bits.. Now roll on my 12 wk scan I'm dying to kno when it is. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

CherylC3 said:


> She was chuffed to bits.. Now roll on my 12 wk scan I'm dying to kno when it is. Xx

Shouldn't be too long to wait now. I had a scan at 7 weeks and have another scan on Wednesday at 9 weeks. Starting to get worried now.

I still have plenty of symptoms and my belly is definately getting bigger. Felt sick this morning and have had a headache all day.

I may only be 8 weeks pg but I am having trouble hIding this bump now, all the baggy clothes are coming out!

We don't want to tell anyone this time until we get to 16 weeks, but that is going to be easier said than done!

There again, this is my 6th pregnancy and each time everything inside gets a little baggier and looser, what a lovely thought:haha:


----------



## 7Eleven

Hi ladies, I have been stalking this thread for a long time now because you ladies Are so great and all so positive. I had a D&C from a mmc in December and I caught what I hoped is my rainbow in June? I didnt get my BFP till August (I just didn't bother testing since I figured I wasnt). I have been to my first OB appointment at about 12 weeks (here in Canada where I'm from they don't see you earlier than that). Everything looked good then and I even saw a little heart beating on screen. 

I am almost 14 weeks now (13w4d to be exact due end of march) and DH and I have still not told anyone as last time we did and DH doesn't want to go through that again. It is for that same reason I have not posted as I didn't want to jinx anything by telling people "early". So I have been following all your pregnancies as dates are so similar to mine. Why I am breaking my silence now is.... 

I have not been able to relax and enjoy it and every little thing scares me I keep thinking its gonna happen again. This morning I woke up and realized, as I was getting dressed, that my boobs are smaller(they don't feel as full and tight in my bra) also they arent sore anymore (i heard that was normal going into 2nd tri tho) and my stomach isn't as big usually I don't even zip my jeans up as it is too tight and uncomfortable. Today though I can zip easily what I am trying to say is I'm starting to freak out and feel like crying!! Is this normal?! Worst part is I had a fight with DH yesterday and I was thinking to myself "now I wish I wasn't Pregnant....." 

I don't know what I am hoping to hear but I just needed to get out some pent up hormonal emotions as I haven't been able to talk to any friends or family about this pregnancy...


----------



## 7Eleven

Btw my energy seems back too I use to be soo tired and sleepy in first trimester....what do you ladies think? Am I overreacting? Should I call up my OB?! I don't know what to do....


----------



## Ttc1at34

7, congrats and welcome! You have no reason to freak out, most people go through a lessening of symptoms around 12-14 weeks. Its really helped me to have the home Doppler, so I can reassure myself whenever I need to. Also, your doc would probably be willing to give you a scan or doppler for reassurance, so you should give him/her a call if you are worried. 

Jersey, beautiful scan, you can even see the little fingers! Congrats for you!

I got my results from the first trimester screening....everything looks GREAT, odds are 1:5000 ish of anything being wrong. What a relief :)

Told my parents last night and will tell work in a week or two. Can't wait to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy without the constant worry :)

Happy Monday to all :)


----------



## MightyMom

dancareoi said:


> On the screen on m scan at 7 weeks the sac was on the right of the screen - what does that mean?

If it was a t/v scan then it means the placenta was probably on the right, so team BLUE!



baileybubs said:


> Yet another question from me, does anyone else feel really breathless when they are just walking about, or when they lie down?? I feel really breathless right now as I am lying on my bed, on my back. And when I walk up my road which is a steep hill I get really breathless too....my df manages better than I do and he smokes! I feel like I'm the one that smokes!! It's ridiculous!

There are little spurts here and there during pregnancy where your placenta grows and you need to build up your blood supply to fill it up. Initially you will feel out of breath because you aren't getting enough oxygen since you don't have enough red blood cells for all the new room your placenta made. But in a couple of days your bone marrow will have caught up and filled your blood back up again with LOTS of red blood cells and you will feel better. It comes and goes 2nd tri on. Just give yourself a couple days and don't push yourself whenever you feel like this. It's your placenta growing! The baby doesn't usually start to push on your lungs until the last 6 weeks or so.



CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies I'm off to my mother in laws today to tell her our news I'm so excited about another person knowing lol. X

So great that she was excited for you! It's always nice when the first response is excitement! That 12 week scan wait is TORTURE!



JerseyBean said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to say, and I'm not sure if the hormones are taking over a little here too, but in all seriousness I'd like to thank everyone in this thread...
> 
> I (along with most others) have been a nervous wreck this whole pregnancy, and its only today after seeing my little rainbow; that i feel a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I can finally relax and enjoy being pregnant!
> 
> You ladies have been such fantastic support, and I know we have all been through the same experiences, but I would not have got through all this, OR been half as positive as I have been if it wasn't for you guys!
> 
> Positive mental attitude! That's the key..!
> 
> Xxxx

Right back at ya! It always helps to have somewhere to go where people will understand you. You ladies can tell me I'm not crazy and help me go to a good place. Thank you!

PS-Congrats on the beautiful scan!! Little bean looks so happy in there. :)



dancareoi said:


> Shouldn't be too long to wait now. I had a scan at 7 weeks and have another scan on Wednesday at 9 weeks. Starting to get worried now.
> 
> I still have plenty of symptoms and my belly is definately getting bigger. Felt sick this morning and have had a headache all day.
> 
> I may only be 8 weeks pg but I am having trouble hIding this bump now, all the baggy clothes are coming out!
> 
> We don't want to tell anyone this time until we get to 16 weeks, but that is going to be easier said than done!
> 
> There again, this is my 6th pregnancy and each time everything inside gets a little baggier and looser, what a lovely thought:haha:

I'm not sure if you'll make it to 16 weeks, but I hope you can! I'm not planning on telling anyone at work until I have to come in wearing maternity clothes. We'll see how soon THAT happens!



7Eleven said:


> Hi ladies, I have been stalking this thread for a long time now because you ladies Are so great and all so positive. I had a D&C from a mmc in December and I caught what I hoped is my rainbow in June? I didnt get my BFP till August (I just didn't bother testing since I figured I wasnt). I have been to my first OB appointment at about 12 weeks (here in Canada where I'm from they don't see you earlier than that). Everything looked good then and I even saw a little heart beating on screen.
> 
> I am about 14 weeks now (due end of march) and DH and I have still not told anyone as last time we did and DH doesn't want to go through that again. It is for that same reason I have not posted as I didn't want to jinx anything by telling people "early". So I have been following all your pregnancies as dates are so similar to mine. Why I am breaking my silence now is....
> 
> I have not been able to relax and enjoy it and every little thing scares me I keep thinking its gonna happen again. This morning I woke up and realized, as I was getting dressed, that my boobs are smaller(they don't feel as full and tight in my bra) also they arent sore anymore (i heard that was normal going into 2nd tri tho) and my stomach isn't as big usually I don't even zip my jeans up as it is too tight and uncomfortable. Today though I can zip easily what I am trying to say is I'm starting to freak out and feel like crying!! Is this normal?! Worst part is I had a fight with DH yesterday and I was thinking to myself "now I wish I wasn't Pregnant....."
> 
> I don't know what I am hoping to hear but I just needed to get out some pent up hormonal emotions as I haven't been able to talk to any friends or family about this pregnancy...




7Eleven said:


> Btw my energy seems back too I use to be soo tired and sleepy in first trimester....what do you ladies think? Am I overreacting? Should I call up my OB?! I don't know what to do....

I just wanted to reassure you that ALL of that is VERY NORMAL hun!! The decision on when to tell people is different for everyone, so if you don't want to share until BIRTH, go ahead! We all get it. :)

1. Your boobs are smaller and not sore because your progesterone has dropped because your placenta took over. This is a GOOD thing! It means your little bean is attached well and doing great!

2. Your jeans are zipping up because you have lost the "1st tri bloat." That is ALSO good! First of all because your clothes fit better and second of all because you will start feeling much better too.

3. Having fights with DH will happen. You're pregnant. You have a raging river of hormones flowing through you. You'll want to cry, then start laughing, then yell all in the same breath. It will be ok. :)

4. If you didn't get your energy back after the 1st tri, I would be worried about you. You are SUPPOSED to feel much better in the second tri. In the 1st tri your body is doing all this work nesting little bubs into your uterus. But once bubs is good and nestled, your body can relax and start focusing on YOU again. You should feel less sick, more energy, and overall less bloated and fatigued in the 2nd tri. Enjoy it, because it doesn't last. ;)

You made it through week 12, you saw a beautiful bubs with a heartbeat! Your risk of miscarriage is very small now. You have made it to week 14 and your body is telling you that everything is going SO WELL that you are feeling better. Celebrate! Your pregnancy is going very well!

I know it's hard to be PAL. Everything makes you worry. You wonder "what if." You fear the future and what "may" happen. Try to focus instead on today.

Whenever you start to worry, ask yourself what you are worried about. If you can do something about it, then do. If not, then turn that worry into a discussion with your wee one about how much you love him/her and to just hang in there. Instead of sending worry, send some love. At least you'll know you are doing everything you can for the LO, and that's all anyone ever asked of a mum.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Hope the next week and a half goes by fast! 

Dan~ :rofl: That is a lovely thought.  

7eleven~ :hi: and welcome!! It's not unusual to feel a little more like yourself in the second trimester hun. Like your body pretty much adjusts, ms starts to ease and go away completely for most. :hugs: It must have been difficult not having anyone to vent to but understandable not being ready to say anything. You will definitely be welcome to vent here anytime, this group is wonderful and we all understand the ups and downs of PAL. Congrats on your pregnancy!!! :flower:


----------



## JerseyBean

7Eleven said:


> Btw my energy seems back too I use to be soo tired and sleepy in first trimester....what do you ladies think? Am I overreacting? Should I call up my OB?! I don't know what to do....

Firstly, welcome 7Eleven! 

We are always happy to hear from other people due around the same time as us! 

Try not to worry, bloating is supposed to die down, so what you thought was a baby bump was prob bloating, and now it's dying down you are getting worried...don't! 
Most of the symptoms die down going into second trimester!
Just try to relax, and enjoy all of the good things (and slightly tedious things) that comes with being pregnant! 

Xx


----------



## 7Eleven

Thanks for all the replies :hugs: you ladies always say the right things to ease my mind! 

Ttc - I am thinking about getting a Doppler but at the same time not sure if I will be obsessed with it. I'd probably want to listen all the time and that might drive me nuts if I don't always hear a hb!

Mightymom - thanks for all the kind words they really hit the mark for me.... I feel like I should print and frame your words for when I feel freaked out next! Haha hopefully I won't be again...but who knows when those hormones will strike again!

Pinkorblue - hi! It was definitely hard the first trimester having no one to talk to...DH was in total denial he didn't believe (or want to admit) I was Preggers again. I understand though as he took it really hard when we lost the last one, because of this I couldn't even talk to him about my fears as he also didn't want to talk or listen to me about my "fake" pregnancy. He finally started to admit it after I went for my 12week appointment and brought home a U/S pic of our little bubs. He was surprised bubs is so big already! Last pregnancy I didn't even make it to my 12 week app. So we never did get to see a scan or even find out at what week we had lost the little one. Even though I had no one to talk to I kept sane by reading all your posts here as we have experienced the same things and it truly help me get through...

Jersey bean - haha yes I guess it was just bloat.... I thought it was just my own fat and the bubs underneath was pushing it up hence the big tummy! DH was shocked seeing it saying are you sure you're pregnant and it's not just fat? Lol so because I thought it was my own fat there was no way it could "go away" but now that I know bloating is common and thats what I "lost" I feel worlds better. 

Btw is anyone else having headaches?? Also my appetite has gone down I always feel hungry but noticed I can't eat (portion wise) as much as I did in 1st trimester...


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome 7 Eleven!! The Ladies here are amazing! I would never have survived without them. You have the perfect people to vent to if you need. Congrats on being 14 weeks!! That is great and as MightyMom said the chances of something going wrong at this point are very low. I say send you little bubs as much love as possible.

TTc1- congrats on your screening coming back so positive. Did they do bloods as well as nt scan? here in BC where I live we don't get results until much later. I just had bloods taken at 10.5 weeks,nt scan at 12 weeks and then more bloods at about 15 weeks and then we get the results.

Hope everyone is doing well.
DAn- good luck for your can on Wed!! It will all be fine and you feel great for a while again!! It seems I'm on cloud nine for about 2 days after a scan and then back to the normal doubts??


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, 

So chatty on here today!! 

Cheryl - soooo glad that MIL was so happy!! And you are almost to 12 weeks!! Nearly there!!

Jersey - we now have the same EDD!!! 5th April yay! And look at those little fingers on that scan pic!! Amazing!!!

7 - welcome to the thread hun. As all the other ladies have said it is all perfectly normal to lose symptoms at this stage. I have also got a doppler and it really helps me coz I can hear him/her moving and swooshing and the galloping heartbeat. I also got up this morning and almost looked flat stomached, my bloaty bump had all gone and I felt like I didnt look pregnant!! But I am sure soon that bloat will be replaced by a real bump hun! 

Danc - I hope all goes well for you next week at the scan, I know its hard not to worry but I am sure everything is fine, just remember that the sickness is always a good sign that all the hormones are doing their job and keeping baby safe.

Yay for all the team yellows! I am too impatient lol!!

Marathon - how are you feeling today hun? I was feeling the same, after the scan and initial excitement I started thinking but what if it goes wrong before my next appt??!! So thats why I bought the doppler and although I might drive myself crazy I have so far found it really reassuring. 

Pinkorblue - not long now til your appt hun! 

Mightymom - you have so much info for us all!! Thank you for all the knowledge hun!! The breathlessness has felt so bad the last couple of days, never thought it might be to do with the placenta!

Hope everyone else is well, sorry I havent dont a personal message to everyone, I have forgotten what I read already!! But I hope you are all doing ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rainkat

Holy Chattiness Ladies! I went away for the weekend and have 11 pages to catch up on :haha:

Quick hello before I start reading :wave:


----------



## MightyMom

baileybubs said:


> Mightymom - you have so much info for us all!! Thank you for all the knowledge hun!! The breathlessness has felt so bad the last couple of days, never thought it might be to do with the placenta!

Another reason to make sure you aren't anaemic. Sometimes prolonged breathlessness can indicate anaemia.

Glad to help! I spent my last pregnancy reading every book published on pregnancy at the time. I wish I could say I am exagerating but I'm not. I was a woman obsessed. My poor doctor had to field all sorts of questions. I made him explain EVERYTHING. Even if I didn't have it, I wanted to know how and why. I was one of THOSE patients. LOL. Darn you Dr. Google!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

7eleven~ Very big :hugs: to both of you. That's great that our posts helped keep you sane but it's even better now that you've joined in! :) I hope the scan pic is the start of DH warming up to your little bubs. Yes, about the headaches! For me, it starts right smack in the middle of my forehead, then shifts toward the right, just above my right eyebrow. Ouch.

Bailey~ Yep, 14 more sleeps.. :) 

Marathon and Rainkat~ :wave: 

Off to bed, night ladies!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies very chatty in here lol... I got my scan date 9th oct il be 13wks :) I can't wait. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh how many sleeps is that Cheryl?? It's not long is it yay!!!


----------



## CherylC3

14 sleeps lol. X


----------



## baileybubs

MightyMom said:


> Another reason to make sure you aren't anaemic. Sometimes prolonged breathlessness can indicate anaemia.

I am borderline anaemic lol, the midwife told me that my levels are just above the level where they would class me as anaemic so wouldn't give me iron supplements. But I have heard it usually gets worse as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## baileybubs

Eeeek not long at all then Cheryl!! It will be here before you know it!! I haven't calculated my sleeps yet coz I think it's too big a number and would seem so long if I tried to lol, but mines 7 weeks on Friday (7 loooooong weeks lol!)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol 7 wks will fly by... I'm looking at new cars the now cos I've got a mini and it's far too small for a baby plus it's 5 yrs old and starting to cost me money... Thinking of a 5 dr Astra but I'm going to wait till my 13 wk scan first. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah a mini is a bit small for a baby too lol. I still have my little suzuki alto but its 5 door and has enough room I think. All I need to do is pass my test now lol!! To be honest I have been terrible lately, I havent had a lesson for about 4 weeks coz I had a terrible drive in my own car with my friend and lost all my confidence, I also used the fact that I was worried about the pregnancy and scan as a bit of an excuse to let my driving slide, but now all was ok I think I really need to crack on with it coz once baby is here I will not want to be stuck at home all the time or use public transport lol!!! I wonder if the driving examiner would be more likely to pass me if I'm pregnant lol!!


----------



## RomaTomato

I bought a new car on Thursday, I had a Nissan Versa which had been a good car for the last 4.5 years. But I wanted something with 4x4 or all wheel drive since I live in a cold climate that has snow at least 5 months of the year! I swapped it out for a Nissan Rogue and I am loving it. It also feels more "substantial" and not like a little tin can with wheels.


Oh and a big hell yes on the headaches!! Ugh!

Welcome 7! :)


----------



## CherylC3

I think he wud pass u cos ur pg lol...x

Aw I wanted a big car like tht Roma but I need to drive for work and need a Eco friendly car lol..x


----------



## Tawn

Welcome to the thread 7Eleven! This group of ladies do know exactly what you mean when you voice all those worries, so feel free to share the good the bad and the ugly here! :hugs:

Cheryl, car shopping will be fun! Especially with baby on the mind, imagining being a mum in that car! :) Glad you got your scan date now! Only 2 days before me, so the excitement over yours will hold me over till the 11th! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

I am having to put up with my little rustbucket for at least a year lol, probably a good thing though as its my first car, I'll run it into the ground first lol xx


----------



## RomaTomato

I wouldn't say my Rogue is big, bigger than the Versa yes but it's not even a SUV really it's a "cross over". I wouldn't want to drive something that felt like a tank!


----------



## Nibeley

Hi All, I am 13 weeks 3 days pregnant and had my scan yesterday. It was lovely to see the little one moving around. I am stressed that something will go wrong do to a very early previous mc, but fingers crossed we will be ok this time.

I am due 30th March :)

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## rainkat

I'm going to end up with a tank :( or a minivan :wacko:

My 5 passenger SUV is full. 

Still reading ...:haha:


----------



## rainkat

Nibeley said:


> Hi All, I am 13 weeks 3 days pregnant and had my scan yesterday. It was lovely to see the little one moving around. I am stressed that something will go wrong do to a very early previous mc, but fingers crossed we will be ok this time.
> 
> I am due 30th March :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

Welcome :flower:

How are you feeling?


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome Nibely and congratulations!


----------



## 7Eleven

Morning ladies! 

Haha I already drive the minivan and boy can I tell you how useful it's been! This baby will be bb2 for me so anything smaller wouldn't be practical for me. Especially now that I need to pick up a new stroller again (my son is 5yo now so I am pretty much doing it all over again!). What stroller do you ladies own/will be getting? Any recommendations? 

Pinkorblue- thanks for the hug yesterday but :dohh: it took me a minute to figure out "hug to both of you...." I was like who else is she huggin?!? Hahah maybe DH rubbed off on me and I haven't accepted the fact that it's two for me!

Hi Nibely, welcome! We have almost same dates according to my scan I am due march 28! We are around the same dates I am 13w5d along when is your next scan? Also are you finding out the sex of your baby?


----------



## 7Eleven

Btw where and how do you ladies add such cool tickers?!


----------



## dancareoi

7 eleven, I get confused adding the tickers. One of the sites you can make them on is lilypie.com. You then need a URL number to add to your signature . This is where is get technical as it is guess for me, maybe one of the other ladies will know!

I have another scan tomorrow and am started now to get worried.


----------



## marathongirl

Wow lots to read again! That's great.
Nibely- Welcome to SB. the Ladies here are amazing! Congrats on your pregnancy!

As for cars I already drive a minivan. I have 2 kids and dh has 2 and with little peanut that makes 5 and we are maxed out on our minivan. Yikes. I don't really like the minivan but it is handy especially with hauling around hockey gear. Ughhh.
Cheryl- we both have scans on Oct.9th. I just found out yesterday. Are you doing an nt scan or is it just a normal 12 week scan?

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Danc we will all be thinking about you.

Anyone having problems with constipation. I seem to only be able to "go" every second day. Today it was quite painful. Oh the joys eh? Of course I will take it all any day to get my little rainbow.


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Nibeley!!

7Eleven: Use the "psuedo HTML" or "BBCode" to put in your signature. Babygaga has tickers too.

marathongirl: I feel you on the minivan! I only have 1 LO and I can't imagine NOT having it! So useful! I always get strange looks from people who ask "Why are you driving a _minivan_??" And I'm just like "Clearly you have never had a child. That thing rocks my world!"


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm just having the scan not the one for downs Hun. Xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Congrats on your scan date! Have fun car shopping!!!

7eleven~ No worries, I was being a lazy typist lol, those hugs were for you and your DH. I try not to leave the spouse out of the loop for supportive hugs. I hope that's okay with you. :) You're more than welcome to keep the extra hug though. ;) Have fun stroller shopping! I've had really good luck with Evenflo travel systems. :) 

Here are a few sites you can check out for tickers, though I think lilypie.com is the easiest to add. There's pregnology.com, thebump.com, countdowntopregnancy.com, baby-gaga.com. Usually there's a ubbcode and bbcode link and you click on it to get the code. Other times they just give the code, either way you copy and paste in your signature. In usercp, go to edit signature and you can paste in the empty box. I usually click the preview signature button to test that I have the right code. I hope this helps and don't hesitate to give a shout out for assistance. :) 

:wave: Nibeley, welcome and congrats!!! :) 

I love my minivan! It's sad they get such a bad rap :haha: I was so happy when we bought it earlier this year. :)


----------



## Ttc1at34

Nibeley, welcome! We have the same due date, how are you feeling? Just realized today I think that week 14 is second trimester?

Marathon, I am lucky if I go once every 3-4 days, and I take colace twice a day to help! I also have had some horrible headaches, last one was three days and had to go home from work. Yet another 'normal' thing about being pg HA!

Dancareoi, good luck on your can tomorrow, Hun...just remember you're worried because you're PAL, not cause anything is wrong. Seems worry is the one thing every single one of us has in common!


----------



## RomaTomato

I'm really not worried any more! Obviously I know things can go sideways at any point but I just don't feel petrified that something is wrong all of the time anymore. I was shittin' bricks for my 10 week scan but after I saw everything was ok and my OB/GYN said everything looked "perfect" I just felt a lot better! 

And now with my Doppler I can check in on the little monkey whenever I want. I just feel like this one is a keeper! :)


----------



## Ttc1at34

For sure, getting through that scan is a huge relief! I guess I will always be a bit of a worrier, no matter how well things seem to be going. I am definitely much happier than I was a few weeks ago, though!

Anyone found their fundus yet? My latest source of worry was trying to find the top of my uterus, and I think just now I was finally able locate it. I had to lie down and suck my tummy in, and on a full bladder...about two inches below my belly button I found a lump the size of a baseball, and slightly off to the left. Poked around and it felt a bit firmer than everything else. I wonder if that was it?

By the way, found a fabulous invention called the Bella band...hides your pants button and zipper so you can leave them open and still fit into your skinny jeans. Love it!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I usually go every other day. I was starting to get worried as day 5 came and went, still nothing. :S Finally today I was able to go. Yikes hormones, but it could have been worse..


----------



## 7Eleven

Omg :dohh: I was finally feeling better when I realized I have been using this Corticosteroid cream on my ankle (because of a rash) On and off since the start of the pregnancy when I realized I should read up on it. 

So now I read everywhere to stop using while pregnant and may cause Abnormalities in fetal development.... Argh what was I thinking!? I feel so guilty if something should happen.... I don't think the dosage in those creams are too high right? (wishful thinking here..)

I'll bring it up to the OB at my next appointment oct 9....


----------



## Storm7

I seem to vary between being able to go a little too easily and not being able to go at all - damn hormones! 

Not got time to properly update as I am traveling with work in rainy France but wanted to say hello! :hugs:

7: I would try not to worry too much. It may be that is has just never been tested in pregnancy as ethically it is difficult to do that so any newer drugs are listed as maybe harmful. Still worth mentioning though :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

:rofl:Hi all, I am usually fairly regular, every morning around the same time. Some days it is the afternoon now and then 1 day this week, not at all. 
WenT yesterday afternoon and all this talk has made me go again now!:haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies

Danc - good luck for today at the scan hun!! I am sure it will all be perfect!

I also have problems 'going'. Its once every 2-3 days for me and I have tried everything lol!! I have just accepted it as normal now lol!

Hope everyone is well today!

AFM - I have an emergency dentist appointment today...I have an abscess :cry: its so painful and obviously cant really take painkillers. I got all panicky last night too about how an abscess (which is an infection) would affect the hobbit. But I think it should be ok.


----------



## dancareoi

No HB , baby died yesterday. 

Good luck with your spring blossoms. I will leave you all now as I have lost my little blossom


----------



## baileybubs

Oh danceroi I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I cant believe that, life is so cruel. I hope you are as well as you can be, oh I just dont know what to say, its so heartbreaking.


----------



## dancareoi

baileybubs said:


> Oh danceroi I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I cant believe that, life is so cruel. I hope you are as well as you can be, oh I just dont know what to say, its so heartbreaking.

I am heartbroken.:cry:


----------



## baileybubs

7eleven - sorry I didnt reply to you earlier, I somehow missed what you said about that cream for your rash. I wouldnt worry too much hun and just make sure you mention it to your OB. Like you said, its only small doses in the cream so shouldnt cause any problems.


----------



## baileybubs

I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling hun. Have they done any tests previously to see if there are any underlying causes?


----------



## dancareoi

baileybubs said:


> I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling hun. Have they done any tests previously to see if there are any underlying causes?

We didn't have post Morton for baby we lost in jan,but they didn't load of tests in me in may and found nothing.
We will be having D & C on Friday and have agreed for some of tissue be taken for testing to see if they can find anything wrong.

I don't know what to do with myself, I just can't believe someone hates me that much that I have had 3 little angels taken from me.:cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh hun no-one hates you, and its horrible for anyone to have this happen to them once, let alone three times. Life is just such a bitch sometimes (excuse my language) and it really sucks that this kind of thing always happens to such amazing people. 
I think getting tissue analysed from the dnc will be a help for you, as hard as it is. I have a friend who has had 4 mmc's now and they discovered it was due to a chromosome translocation. It doesnt make any of her mc's any easier of course but I think it gives her some help to know that theres nothing she could have done to stop it happening. I dont know if that makes it feel worse though. I really am so so sorry you are having to go through this again :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

baileybubs said:


> Oh hun no-one hates you, and its horrible for anyone to have this happen to them once, let alone three times. Life is just such a bitch sometimes (excuse my language) and it really sucks that this kind of thing always happens to such amazing people.
> I think getting tissue analysed from the dnc will be a help for you, as hard as it is. I have a friend who has had 4 mmc's now and they discovered it was due to a chromosome translocation. It doesnt make any of her mc's any easier of course but I think it gives her some help to know that theres nothing she could have done to stop it happening. I dont know if that makes it feel worse though. I really am so so sorry you are having to go through this again :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks for your kind words. I will be leaving this thread now as it is far too painful.

Wishing all you ladies good luck with your blossoms.:hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Dancereoi I wish you all the best an send a million :hug: your way. Again I am so so sorry for your loss xxxxxxx


----------



## JerseyBean

dancareoi said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Oh danceroi I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I cant believe that, life is so cruel. I hope you are as well as you can be, oh I just dont know what to say, its so heartbreaking.
> 
> I am heartbroken.:cry:Click to expand...

Oh Dancareoi, I am so sorry for your loss, I cant begin to imagine what you are going through. Big hugs to you and your OH. Take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Dancaroi, I know how you're feeling right now and I am so so sorry. Sending you massive internet :hug:. I hope that you can find peace with what happened. You didn't do anything to deserve this, and nothing you could have done would have prevented this. You are worthy and deserving of good things, remember that. :hugs:


----------



## RomaTomato

So sorry Dancareoi :(


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Posted in your journal this morning, I'm just so so sorry you're going through this heartache, Dan. I'm devestated for you. :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Dancareoi I am very sorry for ur loss huni :hugs:


----------



## rainkat

so sorry Dancareoi :cry:

I need positive vibes ladies. I had very light brown spotting yesterday. It stopped but just now I had moderate pink discharge. Really really hoping everything is okay. My midwife is trying to get me in for an ultrasound this afternoon.


----------



## baileybubs

Sending you loads of positive vibes rainkat, I hope all is ok, try and remember that some spotting and bleeding in early pregnancy is normal and a lot of women who have it go on to have healthy pregnancies. Let us know its all ok hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## rainkat

I just had a strange experience. 

I was on my lunch break when I made my last post. Normally I would have sat at home with my feet up but after talking to my midwife I decided I would drive myself crazy if I didn't do something. I had enough time to run to the bank before going back to work. 

As I was pulling into the bank my midwife was walking out the door. She wasn't planning to go to the bank either. Neither of us had any idea we went to the same branch. We quite literally hung up the phone and both decided to go to the same place. I got a nice reassuring hug, and she is going to meet me after work to have a look at babe.


Victoria is small, but not that small.


----------



## baileybubs

Awww thats actually really lovely, glad she is coming to see you hun! Wish it was like that here, but its all about going through proper bookings etc and paperwork lol!!

Hope all is well for you but yay for the reassuring hug hun xxxx


----------



## MightyMom

That is so cool! I don't believe in coincidences, so I think fate just gave you a lovely hug!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Rainkat, lots of positive vibes for you! I had spotting too around nine weeks, now 13+ and everything is looking good.

Dancareoi, it is so cruel and I am so sorry for your loss...it is so unfair that you have to go through this again :( I hope they figure out what is going on soon so you can move on to your rainbow baby.


----------



## marathongirl

Dancareoi-So sorry. I know you've heard this a lot but we all really do feel for you. It's so unfair and I know when it happened to me I was constantly searching for reasons why this happened to me? I hope they have some answers for you.

Rainkat- thinking about you and sending positive vibes. So great that your midwife will see you today.


----------



## rainkat

Whew! Everything looks great :cloud9:

Babes was still to start with... my heart was sinking but then (s)he moved :happydance: HB was 155. 

more details later...


----------



## marathongirl

rainkat said:


> Whew! Everything looks great :cloud9:
> 
> Babes was still to start with... my heart was sinking but then (s)he moved :happydance: HB was 155.
> 
> more details later...

Oh Rainkat thats' great news. So happy for you:flower: I was thinking about you all day. So great you were able to get that reassurance:thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Peaking in to see you all are progressing beautifully... :) 

As for me, I'll be around... Moving. We bought a house and now the work begins. Can't wait to starting hearing genders in here! :)


----------



## rainkat

So I knew the bump I was feeling wasn't right. It seemed way bigger than it should be. My fundus is at my belly button. There was only one baby on the first scan but I was starting to think maybe there was a second one hiding in there. 

There is only one baby but my uterus is measuring 16 weeks :shock:
My midwife doesn't have a very high tech scanner. She thinks I might have a cyst or something in there. I'm going for a better ultrasound tomorrow to see if they can figure out why I'm so big. She doesn't think it is anything to be concerned about, and doesn't think it has anything to do with the pink today.

I'm so relieved to see a good strong heartbeat that I don't think any news could phase me right now :cloud9:


----------



## rainkat

Leinzlove said:


> Peaking in to see you all are progressing beautifully... :)
> 
> As for me, I'll be around... Moving. We bought a house and now the work begins. Can't wait to starting hearing genders in here! :)

Good luck with your move! We moved during each of my pregnancies. I loved being able to get my nesting energy out in a new house.


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies, 

Welcome Nibeley! 

Rainkat - glad you feel better after hearing heartbeat, and once you have had your scan you will be even more reassured I'm sure xxxx

Over the past couple of days I have had some stretchy/round ligament pains, and I know it's normal so wasn't worried, but this morning I have woken up and I seem to have "popped out" - gone are the times I could hold in my belly, I have a little round bump that has appeared.. And I'm only 13 weeks tomorrow! 

It seems harder as well, but unfortunately I look more like "I've eaten too many pies" as opposed to "I have a baby bump" at the moment! Heheheheh 

How is everyone else doing? 
Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Whew! Everything looks great :cloud9:
> 
> Babes was still to start with... my heart was sinking but then (s)he moved :happydance: HB was 155.
> 
> more details later...

Yay!!!


----------



## JerseyBean

ttcbabyisom said:


> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.

From 3 days before predicted ovulation until 3 days after just do that baby dance twice a day! X


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats on the new house, Leinz!!! :thumbup:

Rain~ Yay for a nice, strong HB!! :D

ttcbabyisom~ Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I've given up on being able to suck in my stomach :haha: still in the bloated phase I'm sure. DH swears he sees a baby bump already, he's so proud! lol


----------



## JerseyBean

Ah pinkorblue, I wish my DH felt the same, when I said this morning "ah check out my belly!" He said.... Wait for it..... 

"That will be the big lunch you had yesterday!" 

I don't think he realises that bumps start to grow from even 12 weeks, I'm sure he thinks I will just wake up when I'm 35 weeks with a huge baby bump! 

Xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Aww Jersey men can be so funny at times! I'm sure it's baby by now.

Rainkat- I hope you get answers about your size. Your midwife didn't seem too worried about it. Who is doing your scan today? Another question you don't have to answer if you don't want to. Where do you live in Victoria?
Leinz- congrats on the new house!!! It will be a lot of work but worth it on the end!

Anyone else have days where they just want to bite someone's head off? I'm so irritable today. I think I'm just tired and I have my Ds home from school as he's sick. It's my day off and I usually do a lot of things but I guess I will just hang at home and catch up on some movies!


----------



## rainkat

:ninja:

after yesterday I'm waiting the full 12 weeks before I "come out" :haha: But I will tell you I live in the High Quadra area. How about you?

Today was a surreal experience. I can't remember the Dr's name but the clinic I went to for the US (Helmecken and Old Island Hwy) also performs abortions. There were protesters across the street. They looked very sad.

Baby looks great. Measuring 9+5 so pretty on track. It was very quick. She said she didn't see anything of concern.

Jersey, My Dh's idea of being reassuring is "don't worry, no one can tell. You just look really fat." :dohh:


----------



## marathongirl

Yay Rainkat!! What a relief! Sorry you had to see the protesters though. I live in Oak Bay. I don't think we know each other but I'm sure we know some of the same people. That's just the way Victoria is!


----------



## RomaTomato

I lived by the art gallery on Moss when I lived in Vic, and worked at the spa at Bear Mountain :). I miss the awesome yarn stores!


----------



## MightyMom

I loved Victoria. I was most often at the Sticky Wicket, but in my defense so was everyone else I was hanging out with. But I did sight-see a castle up there too. And I bought a great CD from this homeless guy that I lost and wish I had made a copy of. :) I have very fond memories of Victoria!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Jersey~ :dohh: :dohh:.. It's definitely baby and still yay for your bump! Congrats on 13 weeks! :happydance:

Marathon~ Hope your feeling a little better today. :flower: What movies did you watch? 

Rain~ Glad baby is looking good! :) 

Any plans for the weekend, ladies? DH and I are window shopping for a wheelchair to purchase next week.


----------



## rainkat

RomaTomato said:


> I lived by the art gallery on Moss when I lived in Vic, and worked at the spa at Bear Mountain :). I miss the awesome yarn stores!

My parents live about 4 blocks from the art gallery. That's where I grew up :)

MG I hope your DS is feeling better. I had my oldest home on Monday and my daughter home yesterday. It's that time of year for sure. 

MightyMom I love the Sticky! Dh and I used to go there all the time before we had kids. That was probably Craigdarroch Castle you saw. It's a tourist attraction now (and popular movie set) but it used to be our Royal Conservatory of Music. I took piano lessons there when I was little.

Pink: have fun shopping! We're helping out at a Turkey Dinner this weekend. DH and I are cooking and kids are serving. I hope my stamina holds. I have a feeling I'm going to be searching for a place to lie down.


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning Ladies!
Rainkat- I used to live in Fairfield just at the bottom of the Moss St hill. Wow! It's funny how so many people love Victoria. We are pretty lucky to live here. 
Thanks to everyone asking about Ds. He is much better today after having a fever of 102 yesterday. It's amazing how fast kids bounce back!!

Feeling sooo sleepy today. Just want to go to bed. How is everyone else doing??


----------



## rainkat

I went to Sir James Douglas and walked past the bottom of that hill every day :haha: Very long time ago :blush:

I finally feel like I'm starting to get a bit of energy back. Hopefully that means the placenta is taking over. I'm tired of being tired!


----------



## RomaTomato

I liked Victoria but very happy to be back home on the prairies :)


DH and I would like to own a house sometime in this lifetime.


----------



## MightyMom

OMG, so so so tired today! I fell asleep on the couch and could. not. move. I also seem to have blown up over night and feel so bloated! Ugh. I need to eat better. I am sure that it is the food I am eating that is making me feel so bad. More fresh stuff, less salt!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I havent been on for a while its been hard keeping up!!

How are all you ladies? Everyone doing well I hope!!

My df is actually quite good with 'how I look' talk....he usually just says I look beautiful (reflex reaction I think) but he does get annoyed if I say I am fat lol. I dont think I look 'pregnant' I just think I look fat and bloated lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I need to update the first page tickers as I know some people havent got one yet and some peoples have changed after scans, including my own, so anyone who thinks theirs needs changing or hasnt got one please let me know your edds and I will change them all for us xxxx


----------



## Ttc1at34

Ha ha, my DH is the same....he knows the things to say that will keep him out of trouble, and knows that I would be a hypocrite if I called myself fat but didn't allow him to :) he is so smart like that!

Also, he is pretty happy with mother nature's boob job...that always seems to be the change he notices the most ;)

I am so much more energetic these days, almost a little unsettling. Working out again, staying up till eleven...nice to enjoy my life again for a while. My Doppler keeps me sane in the absence of my symptoms. 

Still waiting for my bump....sometimes I think I can feel it under all the bloat, but not too sure. DH says not to worry, I will be as huge as a house soon enough :)

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## baileybubs

Thats so weird you say that ttc1at34 coz my df has just been home on his break and was actually staring at my chest and said "god your boobs are huge now" lol, gee thanks for the lovely compliment!

I have been feeling more energetic, some days lol. Others I am still shattered, but I have noticed I am staying up later even when Ive been up early for work. 

I also keep saying that about a bump, its just fat and bloat at the mo lol, but people do keep saying I am starting to show. I just think they say that coz I look fat and they know I'm pregnant lol!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well pooh...had a major temp drop today so that either means implantation or it's over...i have a feeling it's over...ugh....i hate this!


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Thats so weird you say that ttc1at34 coz my df has just been home on his break and was actually staring at my chest and said "god your boobs are huge now" lol, gee thanks for the lovely compliment!
> 
> I have been feeling more energetic, some days lol. Others I am still shattered, but I have noticed I am staying up later even when Ive been up early for work.
> 
> I also keep saying that about a bump, its just fat and bloat at the mo lol, but people do keep saying I am starting to show. I just think they say that coz I look fat and they know I'm pregnant lol!!

Hey bailey, I was starting to worry as you had not been on in a few days! But I se you are okay, so panic over! 

I haven't had one compliment yet from my husband, he really isn't bothered or doesn't really acknowledge me when I say anything about having a bump, or my boobs being bigger... To be honest I think he is still struggling to accept the fact that we are actually having this baby! 
Until I get a "proper" bump.. I think he will be in denial! Even though he's seen the baby on the ultrasound, I think because he's seen what I've been through before, he is just wary of it until he sees it growing on the outside! 

Probably sounds completely daft.. But I just don't know! 

Bailey, would you mind changing my EDD to 5th April on my ticker? 

Xxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi all,

Back from America so just checking in! Don't think I'm going to be able to catch up on two weeks of messages on here but I hope everyone's doing ok :)

We told a bunch of family while we were away (as they were all there). It was kind of nice but then just made me more scared when they were all talking about it...a tiny bit of me wishes I didn't have to tell anyone until the baby arrives!

In other news, my flipping ms seems to have returned. It could just be a combination of a week or two of slightly crap food and sleeping badly/jetlag, but after a week of feeling ok, the nausea is back and booming...

I've got an appointment with the community midwife tomorrow (a kind of second booking appointment, my first was with a midwife at the hospital). I'm hoping they might be have the equipment to listen to the heartbeat...if they don't I think we're going to fork out for a private scan. I had a mini meltdown or two while we were away (mostly because no one apart from oh's parents know about the mc, and everyone's so blasé about being pregnant and having a baby that it just got me so upset....) and I don't think I'll be able to wait another 6 weeks before we have our next routine scan. We'll see after tomorrow appointment.

Hope you're all doing ok and your little ones are coming along well!

xx


----------



## marathongirl

Glad to see you are back Cherry! Sorry about the ms though.
Bailey- we missed you for a few days. Glad to see you too!

My dh loves my big boobs. He asked me the other day how much bigger they were going to get?? Like I really know? I said enjoy them while you can! Still feeling quite tired and maybe slightly less queasy.

Rainkat- have you ever been to the Bon Rouge? It's a restaurant downtown. Went there for my birthday last night and it was sooo good. I had halibut that had been caught yesterday!!!


----------



## rainkat

Happy Birthday Marathongirl:flower:

I haven't heard of it but fish caught the same day sounds fabulous. Have to check it out.

Welcome back Cherrytomato! Hope the morning sickness settles down now that you are back to routine. Have you had your appointment?

Jersey I think my DH is in denial too. Any time I draw attention to my belly he brushes me off. He's pretty low key about everything in general but I could use a little acknowledgement, particularly since none of my friends know.

Bailey, good to see you. I wish people knew I was pregnant. I look like I've gained a bunch of weight all on my abdomen. I think if people knew they would say I'm showing, but as it is I just look fat :haha:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Welcome back, Cherry! :) 

Happy birthday, Marathon, sounds like you had a great night! :D 

Hi Bailey, glad you feel your energy starting to return. 

Rain~ :hugs:

Seven more sleeps until surgery...


----------



## marathongirl

It's quiet on here today! 
Pinkorblue- we will all be thinking about you when you go for your surgery. At least you know you are doing the right thing!

I think people can tell I'm showing now. I'm trying to wear baggy clothes but I am normally quite small so the little bump shows. I am looking forward to telling people. Only a few of my close friends know. Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm off to work soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome back Cherry! Yay for telling people. :) 

Marathongirl: Yay for people being able to tell. Yay! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies!

Marathon girl happy birthday!! Sorry its a bit belated!

Cherry - welcome back! Have you considered buying a doppler, I love mine, I found it really helps to keep my mind at ease whilst I wait for my next appoitnment and scan, I dont think I'd be as calm if I couldnt listen to baby's heartbeat. It seems such along wait after 12 week scan coz personally for me I feel less tired and more energy so I'm feeling less pregnant than ever, and I just feel like I look fat not pregnant and cant feel anything going on in there lol!! So I have to use the doppler to remind myself I am pregnant lol!!

Pinkorblue, not long now hun, how are you feeling?

Leinz - hi :hi: how are you? How's Zoela?

Rainkat - Aw I hope your dh shows some acknowledgement, my df needs a kick up the bum but he does eventually, not that I should have to ask him to pay attention lol!!

How is everyone else? It seems to have gone quiet on here recently!


----------



## cherrytomato

hi all, hope everyone's doing well.

rainkat - yup, had my appointment yesterday evening. It's funny, we were given a choice of hospitals to have the baby in, so we looked them all up, read reviews and picked one (not the nearest, but the best reviews/stats etc). But apparently the one we picked makes me 'out of area', and means my care is kind of split between the hospital and the midwives at my GPsurgery. So I've had a booking appointment at both, and they both mildly slagged each other off! 'You'll have to remind them to do that, they don't like doing it', 'Remind them to write in your book, sometimes they don't like doing it if you're seeing us as well...'

Anyway, the lady took my blood pressure (fine) asked a few questions and I was done. But I've had nasty stomach cramps the last week or so and a really upset stomach for no good reason, so I asked about that and my ms coming back.....and then just started blubbing. I think I was more anxious than I realised! Anyway, after a few mins of trying to calm me down, she asked if I'd like her to try and listen for the heartbeat to reassure me. I could have hugged her. So she found the heartbeat :) And I listened just long enough to hear it before blubbing again and making it too hard for her to keep the wand thing in the right place...

bailey - I was really tempted to get a doppler....I'm just worried about freaking myself out if I can't find the hb, and I think oh is worried about me freaking out. How easy is it to tell that you're hearing the right thing...?

As for bumps, I felt like I was huge when we were away! Maybe it was because I was wearing summer clothes, but I had a real bump - especially by the end of the day. Now it's kind of deflated and I just look a bit plump around the middle. Pretty sure people at work couldn't tell right now. I was going to tell my boss this week but I might hold on til next week...

Has anyone been to an NCT nearly new sale? There's one near us this weekend and we thought we'd go and have a look to see if we can pick up any bargains. Actually is anyone planning to join the NCT...? (I assume it's just a UK thing but there might be equivalents elsewhere...)

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I watched some demos of how to find babys heartbeat and tell the difference between my heartbeat and the double pump artery and I'm almost 100% sure its baby. Coz without moving the wand the heartbeat sometimes fades in and out when these bloopy movement sounds happen, plus it sounds like a galloping horse when its baby or a train, whereas your heartbeat is slower and the double pump is more like a swooshing sound. I tend to find baby very easily now as I know whereabouts he is. 
I was worried as well about if I cant find the heartbeat, every now and again I still think "what if I cant find it??" but then I figure I will just go and see my community midwife in that case and I will see if she can find it, if she cant she would send me for an ultrasound I think. So although I would hate to not be able to find it, at least if there was a problem I would find out straight away if that makes sense.

I am like you too, I feel like my 'bump' has deflated and I just look a bit fatter lol. By the end of the day I am bloated again so I look bigger but not as much as I was in the first trimester. I just cant wait to feel movements now!! Some people say they can feel it as early as 14 weeks, which when you think of the size of baby now is possible, but I dont think I will, I have too much 'blubber' around my belly from my extra weight lol!!


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning Ladies(morning here in Canada!)
I have ordered a doppler and it still hasn't arrived. I think I will watch the video like you said Bailey.
I know what you mean about feeling movements. That would be so reassuring. I think people can feel them around 14 weeks if they've already had babies? I think that's what I read. I know I felt them earlier with my second. It will be here before you know it Bailey. How often do you use your doppler Bailey? Like once a day?

AFM- still felling quite tired. Appetite seems to increasing and boobs seem to be still getting bigger?? How is everyone else today?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you Marathon, I appreciate the support. 

Leinz~ How's the new house coming along? 

Bailey~ Ahh, the limbo stage of pregnancy, you're feeling better but still can't quite feel baby yet. Glad you have a doppler for reassurance! I'm feeling better after talking to a medical social worker, I got express my feelings of frustration and upset over this surgery. I'm still working on letting go of feeling like I've already failed and accepting that its out of my hands. PMA has been out of reach for me lately, and I'm trying to recapture it..


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:witch: got me...or is starting too. Started bleeding this afternoon, light at first and now a little heavier. I'm so pissed. This sucks. I can't get this sad and depressed every 4 weeks. It does a number to a person. My attitude sucks and I just don't feel good. I'm going to have to come up with a new plan...so my next step is a hysteroscopy next Wednesday. They are going in with a camera to check out my uterus to make sure everything's clear and ok...if no pregnancy this next cycle after that, i'll be starting clomid. I just want my BABY! :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Ladies. I have a hard time keeping up with BNB. I'm very happy though... That you are all entering the second trimester! :yipee: That feels good... The first trimester is so looong and hard!

We are closing the house on Friday. I finished setting up our house insurance today. And I'm turning on the utilities tomorrow. After that we write the check and paperwork and the keys and house is ours. :)

But, theres so much to be done... We plan on moving in at the end of next month. We have to get a new roof, which our roofer is coming tomorrow to give us an estimate. However, he is related so he will be cheaper than other private contractors. We also need a whole new kitchen. We bought our cabinets and sink on craigslist for $900. My FIL is going to install it for free. We also have to replace the wall in the bathroom behind the tub... Etc. All before we move in.

This house was a government forclosure. Very reasonably priced, however it is a fixer uper. It's going to take work. In the meantime I've been trying to get packed. 

As for Zoela... Wow! I went to the OB today and things are going perfect. BD is now uncomfortable, my pelvis is achy and I'm back at being tired. I've also been having braxton hicks...


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies I find it hard keeping up on this thread, chatty chatty lol... Hope you are all doing well... Can't believe I'm 12 wks I've made it :) xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hello ladies I find it hard keeping up on this thread, chatty chatty lol... Hope you are all doing well... Can't believe I'm 12 wks I've made it :) xxx

YAY FOR 12 WEEKS Cheryl! :happydance:


----------



## JerseyBean

CherylC3 said:


> Hello ladies I find it hard keeping up on this thread, chatty chatty lol... Hope you are all doing well... Can't believe I'm 12 wks I've made it :) xxx

Congrats on the 12 weeks Cheryl! It feels like a milestone... Or at least it did for me.. I'm 14wks on Friday and I am happy, nervous, anxious, excited all that the same time! 
I don't think I can wait another 6 weeks for the 20wk scan...may have to go get a private on half way at 17 weeks! 

Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I just have to say Im one lucky girl as Im sure MOST of us on here are. I go through daily moodsa roller coaster of sorts throughout my entire months cycle and everytime when it gets close to the end my hubby tries so hard to keep me positive and says things like I have a good feeling about it this month and I bet it happened so I know he gets let down each time it doesnt too and we all have to remember that. Then when it doesnt happen and I get AF, he holds me while I cry and gives me encouraging words each timeand the cycle continues again. Im a lucky girl for having such a wonderful man to be my rock through all of this.


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies!

Cheryl - yay 12 weeks!! I say thats 2nd tir (I know some define it as later but its the risky phase over, kind of lol). Bet you are so excited! How is hubby about it all now? Feeling more like a dad to be yet?

Marathon - I use mine every other day for just a couple of minutes, just to hear all is ok and sometimes to see if I can hear him move, little monkey is usually lazy though (or just doing little movements I cant hear). Have you got your doppler yet?

jersey - we are 14 weeks friday eeek!! So exciting, its weird as I kept thinking once I hit 12 weeks I'd feel ok but now I'm getting towards 14 weeks it really does finally seem like all is ok!

Pinkorblue - not long now hun, do you have your pre-op tomorrow? Hope you can find that PMA hun, big hugs xxxxx

Cherry - how are you feeling hun? Any more thoughts on getting a doppler? Have you got a 16 week midwife appointment booked?

Hope everyone else is ok! I am feeling extremely tired again today....serves me right for claiming I'm not as tired as I was in 1st tri and saying I have more energy lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Leinz!!! I forgot you!!! So sorry!!! Glad everything is ok with Zoela hun!! Although not so good on the pelvis aching :-( and all the packing that you need to do, make sure you take it easy!!!!

How many of us ladies are actually in the UK? I have found an amaaaaaaazing stretch mark cream and oil, and its dirt cheap, I dont know if I've mentioned it before, but its from Asda and its called Little Angels Stretch Mark Cream (and theres an oil) and its cocoa butter and rosehip I think (or lavender) and smells devine, and is only about £1!!!
I bought the really expensive Palmers Stretch Mark Cream and it smells like off yoghurt to me lol!! So needless to say I binned that! Coz if you need to stay moisturised and put cream on often it does help if you love the smell and not hate it!! I cant stop putting the Asda one on all the time so hopefully I will stay supple and moisturised and stretch mark free lol!!


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats on 12 weeks Cheryl!!! Yay! I'm right behind you. How are you feeling? I'm definitely still tired and now not as much queasy but hungry. 

Bailey- no doppler yet. Bless poor dh's heart. I kind of told him about it and he took it upon himself to order one but didn't realize there were different heads. he ordered the 8mHZ which isn't the right one,I'm sure you need the 3 mHZ. So I think that's what has held things up?? Btw yay for 14 weeks!!! Wow it's amazing you must feel so great!

Leinz- congrats on the new house Sorry about all of the work that you need to do but it will be worth it for sure. That sounds super cheap for kitchen cabinets!!

Rainkat- where are you???


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my doppler is 3hmz, I think it can work with 2hmz but not as well, I would imagine 8hmz might pick up every little noise your body might make so you cant distinguish baby lol, bless your dh, hope it comes soon!! My df isnt the most enthusiastic guy or good at showing emotions but I can actually see him light up when I use the doppler, I think as well as reassuring me, it really helps make it feel more real for him, especially right now when theres still no visible sign of the pregnancy (except my flubbery fatty weight gain haha!!)

Aw ladies I just ate half a tub of Ben and Jerrys :-O
And I ate the other half last night :-O :-O


----------



## Pinkorblue11

ttcbabyisom said:


> I just have to say Im one lucky girl as Im sure MOST of us on here are. I go through daily moodsa roller coaster of sorts throughout my entire months cycle and everytime when it gets close to the end my hubby tries so hard to keep me positive and says things like I have a good feeling about it this month and I bet it happened so I know he gets let down each time it doesnt too and we all have to remember that. Then when it doesnt happen and I get AF, he holds me while I cry and gives me encouraging words each timeand the cycle continues again. Im a lucky girl for having such a wonderful man to be my rock through all of this.

:thumbup:

Bailey~ Sounds like an awesome bargain! No separate pre-op appointment, but I think that's why they're having me come in 2+ hours early. Ice cream sounds so good right now.. Maybe I'll find my PMA in a tub of ice cream! ;) 

Congrats on 12 weeks Cheryl!


----------



## marathongirl

Aww Bailey Ben and Jerry's is my favourite!! My fav flavour is Chubby Hubby(I;m not sure if they make it any more?) I haven't been craving sweets at all. I'm craving more chips and salty things like popcorn?
Is your surgery tomorrow Pink?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Nope, Monday the 8th.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope u are all well. Mmm i love Ben n jerrys yum. X

I'm getting very nervous for my scan on tues 5 sleeps and I'm so worried just wish it was this wk. x


----------



## Storm7

Cheryl - 5 sleeps will speed by!

Congrats to all the ladies passing into second tri. 

AFM: currently on hols hence the lack of posting but today is EDD for my first loss this year. Feeling a little down but the little one growing in my tummy is keeping me positive.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Hope those sleeps go by very quickly for you! 

Storm~ :hugs::hugs:

AFM~ I happily devoured an ice cream cone last night. Speaking of Ben and Jerry's, what's everyone's favorite? Mine is strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## Storm7

Phish food. Used to love fossil fuel too. Off to the local heladeria (ice cream shop - all homemade) tonight for a treat. On another note I got stung by a jellyfish today - ouch.


----------



## rainkat

Here I am :hi:

My fave is Cherry Garcia :munch:

Storm7: OUCH!!!!

Pinkorblue: Will be thinking of you Monday.

Hope everyone is well. Congrats to those in second tri!

AFM: I have the most disgusting craving. I want butter!! I keep making toast and slathering it on but really I want to eat it with a spoon :blush:
Good news is I can somewhat consistently feel flutters. I thought it was too early but my midwife says baby is moving and it isn't unusual for a 4th time mom to feel it.


----------



## MightyMom

rainkat: This is going to sound very strange but put a pad of butter in your coffee (if you drink coffee) instead of sugar and creamer. It is SO GOOD.


----------



## marathongirl

Cheryl time will fly you will see!!
Rainkat-wow movements already!! I can't wait!! Butter that's a new one!

AFM- had my 12 week scan today with FS and all is perfect!! I'm on cloud nine for sure! Baby measured 12+2 and strong hb 160. It was just a quick scan just for reassurance and I go next week for my nt scan. My doc looked at the nuchal fold and promised me it was normal so I do feel a bit more at ease.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Storm~ Yikes! :( I hope you're okay..? 

Rain~ Thank you! :flower: Awesome that you're feeling baby moving about, I'm feeling them also, especially when I'm sitting up. :) 

Mighty~ That's interesting, I wonder if DH would try it out, I'm more of a frappuccino girl. ;)

Marathon~ Congrats on your scan, so happy baby is doing very well! :)


----------



## rainkat

MightyMom said:


> rainkat: This is going to sound very strange but put a pad of butter in your coffee (if you drink coffee) instead of sugar and creamer. It is SO GOOD.

I have one every morning. I'm going to try it. I can just imagine the look on dh's face when I literally drink butter :haha: Starbucks has a salted caramel latte. That must have butter, sugar and cream.

Marathongirl congrats on your scan :cloud9:


----------



## CherylC3

Marathon girl congrats on ur scan Hun. Xx

I don't fancy butter in my coffee xx right enuf I can't face coffee the now xx


----------



## RomaTomato

I had my NT this morning and everything looks great! Nuchal measurements all under 3mm, saw the little arms and legs, saw a nasal bone :)

Weird thing is I am consistently measuring a week ahead at all of my scans! There is no way my dates are off! I am 12+4 today and CRL was consistent with 13w4d. 

I will post a pic later I am on my phone right now :)


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats Roma! Sounds like you are going to have a BIG baby! That's good! Or maybe your LO will come a little earlier for you. ::JEALOUS::

The butter in coffee thing is a trick I learned from a friend who is on the Paleo diet. He doesn't consume sugar in any form (real or artificial) and he wanted to get rid of the bitterness in his coffee. He adds either butter or some salt. I have to admit it really is delicious, I just have a hard time accepting that it isn't any worse for me than sugar. :)


----------



## rainkat

MightyMom said:


> Congrats Roma! Sounds like you are going to have a BIG baby! That's good! Or maybe your LO will come a little earlier for you. ::JEALOUS::
> 
> The butter in coffee thing is a trick I learned from a friend who is on the Paleo diet. He doesn't consume sugar in any form (real or artificial) and he wanted to get rid of the bitterness in his coffee. He adds either butter or some salt. I have to admit it really is delicious, I just have a hard time accepting that it isn't any worse for me than sugar. :)

Pick your poison, right?

Congrats Roma! That's crazy-big. I understand a day or two but they are growing so fast right now. That's a huge difference. YIKES! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Roma!! That's always a good sign that baby is ahead. I was about 4 days ahead yesterday and I definitely know when I ov'd. Glad the nuchal fold was all normal that's a great sign! Did you also get bloodwork done to give you your risk?

I think I may have felt baby this morning. I was at acupuncture so very still and quiet for about 45 mins and I definitely felt something on 2 separate occasions! Can't wait until the movements become more pronounced.
Is anyone else feeling hungry all of the time?? I woke up in the middle of the night and all I could think about was food!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!!

Once again not been on in a while but my df's gran died and I have been working a lot the past few days but have a whole week and a half off now yay!!

Rainkat - butter, now I can get on board with that, I have been having hot toast that has to be smeared with butter straight away so it melts!! And sometimes I want peanut butter on it too! Yummmm!!

Pinkorblue - only 2 more sleeps, I have got everything crossed for you that it all goes well hun, will be thinking of you on Monday.

Marathon girl - yay on the scan being perfect!!! I hate to say I told you so but.......lol, I am just so glad it was all ok!!! Yay!! So many of us getting into the second trimester now I am so happy!!

Roma - and again yay on the scan going well, I am so happy for everyone!!

Cheryl - 3 more sleeps!! I seriously cannot wait to see your results and scan pic!! I just know that all will be fine for you hun and your perfect little rainbow!!

Tawn - only 4 more sleeps til your scan too!!! Sooooooo excited!!!!!

Cherry - how are you doing now hun? You getting any more 'bump-like'? I think mines starting to look more like pregnancy now than fat as its more rounded yay!

Ttc1at34 - hows your little bean doing now? Any sign of movements or a growing bump?

Jersey - hey bump twin! We are lemons now yay!! Hows your little rainbow doing?

Mighty mom - not sure if I would try the butter in coffee trick.....although I have actually gone off coffee at the mo anyway, might try it one day though, all I can imagine though is a grease pool from the butter on top of my coffee! But in the UK we dont tend to have cream in our coffee either so it might be a bit too rich for me. Hows your little bean doing hun?

Leinz - how is zoela? Hope you are both ok and not doing too much packing for your new house, take it easy!!

AFM - think I'm getting piles :-( going to docs on Monday, and in really good news, I have been accepted by a dentist!! Yay! Just gotta make an appointment!

Has anyone else been feeling more amourous than ususal?? Or is it just me lol! I wasnt too keen on bding in the first tri, mainly from worry but now I feel more relaxed I feel more 'loving' towards my df lol!


----------



## RomaTomato

You're such a sweetheart Bailey <3


----------



## RomaTomato

Here is my monkey!!

No clear nub shot, I am team yellow but feel free to hazard any guesses :)
 



Attached Files:







NT scan.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Rainkat - butter, now I can get on board with that, I have been having hot toast that has to be smeared with butter straight away so it melts!! And sometimes I want peanut butter on it too! Yummmm!!
> 
> Jersey - hey bump twin! We are lemons now yay!! Hows your little rainbow doing?
> 
> Has anyone else been feeling more amourous than ususal?? Or is it just me lol! I wasnt too keen on bding in the first tri, mainly from worry but now I feel more relaxed I feel more 'loving' towards my df lol!

I'm with you on the butter side of things... I literally bite into my toast and it drips everywhere cos I've put so much on! Hehehe and I've been craving peanut butter but you can't get it in denmark... I'm actually contemplating asking someone to send it to me I the post! 

Still not keen on BD'ing just yet, but I think DH is hoping my urge for that will return sometime soon! Hahaha 
I am very hormonal at the moment... Last night we were sat eating our dinner and for absolutely no reason at all... I burst into floods of tears... And when DH asked what was wrong, I said (in between blubs) "I just love you so much ... That's all!"... He was looking at me like I was crazy!! .. I laughed about it afterwards but it was so strange! 

Over the past week I have had some quite painful (not painful but more uncomfortable...) stretching...ligament/muscle pains around my pelvis and front and sides of my stomach...been itching a bit too.. 
I've popped out big time! It's actually a rounded, hard bump instead of just my original chubby belly! Chuffed now! Just want it bigger! Hehe

So excited to be in the second tri now.. Still can't believe i (we) have made it this far! Xxx


----------



## JerseyBean

RomaTomato said:


> Here is my monkey!!
> 
> No clear nub shot, I am team yellow but feel free to hazard any guesses :)

Gorgeous picture Roma! 

I'm not even going to try and guess the sex.... We are Team :yellow: all the way! 
Are you sure you can wait all that time for your surprise rainbow? 
X


----------



## RomaTomato

No Jersey, not sure I can! It's more DH than me that wants team yellow! I mean, I would love the surprise too but part of me wants to know SOOOO bad!!!


----------



## JerseyBean

RomaTomato said:


> No Jersey, not sure I can! It's more DH than me that wants team yellow! I mean, I would love the surprise too but part of me wants to know SOOOO bad!!!

I know what u mean, I've said since I was about 20 that when I got pregnant for the first time I would never find out the sex... And I have stuck to that, until now! 

We both kind of want to know, but we have told everyone we want a surprise! Haha


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Yep, appetite came right back more than ever after tapering off for a couple of weeks. I can't believe how fast my stomach seems to empty out lol. 

Bailey~ Thank you! Sorry about your DF's gran. :hugs: Ouch, I hope the piles go away very soon. Yay for the dentist!!! :) 

Roma~ Aww, woohooo!!! So glad baby is growing so well and doing great, you guys must be over the moon! :cloud9:

Jersey~ I'm with you, team yellow all the way! ;) 

Hi to everyone else, hope you and your rainbows are doing well. 

Doing lots of housework this weekend and making a big batch of soup tomorrow so there will be no need for cooking on Monday. My mom is spending the week with us to help with the kids. Thankfully her job is much more family friendly than DH's, I feel terrible for him. Even if we'll have the documentation to back up any absences,it will still extremely stressful for him. :/ On the plus side, I got a great wheelchair! :happydance: DH got a wonderful deal on it and is very proud of himself lol.


----------



## elohcin

Haven't been here for a while, sorry I haven't read any posts yet, it's going to take me a loooong time to catch up!

Here is my little one from my 11w3d u/s (measuring 12w, and since u/s's have a +/- 2 week margin of error, and are less accurate the further along we get, I feel pretty good with that number) So cute to see s/he stretching and wiggling around. And those FINGERS! Ahhh...what a precious miracle.


And here is my tummy, only this was only at 10 weeks! My uterus has taken over! LOL With my bladder even slightly full it's clear to my belly button, and it's over midway when it's empty.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/brynstars/IMG_8483a.jpg

My thyroid bloodwork still looks good so I feel pretty positive at this point. And we actually announced to my parents 2 days ago (though no one else) since it's physically impossible for me to keep a secret anymore. I was terrified to tell (it's hard business with my history) and felt sick at first when I did, but now I just feel kind of relieved. And they are super excited. We told my children too, and my 6 year old is over the moon!!


----------



## elohcin

We aren't finding out either! Never have, never plan too! I've never heard of it as team yellow though! I have always heard of it being team green. Caught me off guard for a minute!!


----------



## elohcin

Oh AND I meant to say...I am 12w, and so one week away from official 2nd tri, and I haven't been this far in 5 consecutive pregnancies. SO awesome. And I am feeling a lot more little wiggles, can't wait to feel those giant obvious movements. I am really starting to enjoy this time more now that I feel more comfortable (emotionally) and it is becoming more real.


----------



## MightyMom

Roma: Love the pic, too cute!! I'm guessing :blue: :)

Pinkorblue: LOL, I thought I read that you made a bunch of SOAP and I was like "Eat soap? That can't be right, must re-read..." Silly baby brain!

elohcin: Really great news hun!! Lovely bump too. I need to get DH to take a bump pic for me, I think I actually have one now! Very exciting that you are almost in the 2nd tri. And I can't believe you can feel the baby already! That has to be the second earliest I have every heard anyone say they can feel it!


----------



## rainkat

Cute bump Elohcin :baby:

I think we will probably find out the sex. We didn't with the first 2 and did with the last. It was fun calling the baby by his name before he was born.

We told the kids yesterday :happydance:

DH and I realized we aren't going to make it through 2 family dinners this weekend without someone noticing. Some family members are less discreet than others and we didn't want to be caught offguard.

We sat them down and started by talking about why I had been so tired lately. Right away dd blurted out "Are you pregnant?!?!" They were totally on to us! Dd cried happy tears, younger ds is so excited that he won't be the youngest, and older ds shrugged (teenagers!). 

We aren't planning to make a big announcement tonight but we are ready if anyone asks.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

elohcin said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been here for a while, sorry I haven't read any posts yet, it's going to take me a loooong time to catch up!
> 
> Here is my little one from my 11w3d u/s (measuring 12w, and since u/s's have a +/- 2 week margin of error, and are less accurate the further along we get, I feel pretty good with that number) So cute to see s/he stretching and wiggling around. And those FINGERS! Ahhh...what a precious miracle.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/brynstars/IMG_8994a.jpg
> 
> And here is my tummy, only this was only at 10 weeks! My uterus has taken over! LOL With my bladder even slightly full it's clear to my belly button, and it's over midway when it's empty.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/brynstars/IMG_8483a.jpg
> 
> My thyroid bloodwork still looks good so I feel pretty positive at this point. And we actually announced to my parents 2 days ago (though no one else) since it's physically impossible for me to keep a secret anymore. I was terrified to tell (it's hard business with my history) and felt sick at first when I did, but now I just feel kind of relieved. And they are super excited. We told my children too, and my 6 year old is over the moon!!
> 
> Oh AND I meant to say...I am 12w, and so one week away from official 2nd tri, and I haven't been this far in 5 consecutive pregnancies. SO awesome. And I am feeling a lot more little wiggles, can't wait to feel those giant obvious movements. I am really starting to enjoy this time more now that I feel more comfortable (emotionally) and it is becoming more real.Click to expand...

That's SUCH wonderful news. So happy for you!!! Love your pics.


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats on your scan Elohcin!!! Baby looks sooo cute. It is nice to finally tell people. 

Rainkat- congrats on telling the kids!! Glad they are excited! I told dd at about 9 weeks and told Ds last week on his birthday after my 12 week scan! They can totally tell as can anyone who really knows me. I definitely have a distinct bump. On another topic can you believe our crazy weather??? I so love it. I have been walking in the mornings instead of running and it's so beautiful.

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## RomaTomato

Happy Thanksgiving to all the other Canadian ladies! I just finished cleaning up and cooking for 10, so glad to have the kitchen back in order and the house (relatively) quiet again :)


----------



## CherylC3

Elohcin great pics Hun. X


----------



## elohcin

Oh my gosh, I grew a crazy lot in one week. I had no idea until I took the pic! I always take these pics first thing in the morning before I've had anything to eat/drink so I'm always at my smallest and it's always consistent. But dang! (oh, and can the vain part of me say that I love that a side shot makes it clear that the bloat has very OBVIOUSLY disappeared...so happy to be off of that progesterone! And so happy to be back to my regular body other than the giant uterus! :) )


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I want a bump :( only I can see my tubby belly lol. X


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Mighty~ That would make for an interesting meal. :haha: No worries, I'm not holding baby brain against you. ;) 

Elohcin~ Love the scan pic and baby bump! :) 

Rain~ Yay for telling the kids!! 

Roma and other Canadian mommies~ Happy Thanksgiving!!! Mmmm, can't wait until November. Enjoy your dinners with your families. :D 

Hi everyone else, hope all is well. 

AFM~ I'm back home and resting. Cerclage is in, feeling sore and crampy but the meds are starting to help. Baby looked good, they couldn't find the hb on the Doppler so they used the ultrasound, baby was very active. Such cute little hands. :cloud9: No activity restrictions other than the pelvic rest I've already put myself on until 16 weeks, when it becomes modified bed rest. Fingers crossed this helps and thank you ladies for all the kind words and thoughts! :) :)


----------



## marathongirl

Awww Pinkorblue. I'm so glad that all went well. I'm praying that all will be good for you and your little rainbow. So glad you got to see your LO again.

I am in Canada and I'm working on Thanksgiving. I know but I really can't say no when I should. It's ok it should be a pretty mellow day. Hope everyone else is doing well.
Can't stop eating.


----------



## baileybubs

Glad it all seems to have gone well and you got to see baby too!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies well our baby is just perfect scan was amazing hubby was so excited seeing it waving and jumping up and down we are chuffed to bits I'm measuring 13 wks today and due on the 16th April xxxxxx


----------



## RomaTomato

Yay Cheryl! 13 weeks!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I'm in the 2nd trimester :happydance:


----------



## 7Eleven

Hey ladies.... Sorry haven't been posting but just been feeling so down lately. I have been following though and am very happy for a lot of you. There hasn't been much going on so didn't have anything to post about.

I just came back from the doctors and heard a heartbeat :). Its been one of my biggest fears. Her exact words were "Sounds like a happy camper!" I can't tell you how happy and relieved I am.... I am starting to finally feel like everything is going to be ok and I can start telling people. Heck I can finally start believing in my pregnancy myself! 

I have an ultrasound appointment next month and I don't know if they will tell me gender or not but I am gonna ask. To be honest I don't want to find out but DH is insistent and I couldn't stand him knowing and I don't! So I guess I will be finding out too theres so much pressure as my DH and DS both want it to be a girl (I wouldn't care either way)... Have you guys seen the topic about iridology and finding out gender by 2 fish hooks under the iris at 5 & 7 o'clock? It's very interesting.... I've checked mine and can't wait to see if it's right or not for me.....


----------



## rainkat

7eleven congrats on hearing the heartbeat. I've never heard of iridology before but I just checked and according to that theory I'm having a girl. 

Cheryl great news on your scan :flower:

Pinkorblue sending lots of positive thoughts your way. 

Marathongirl I can't believe what a beautiful weekend we had. 22 degrees in the middle of October! Of course they are calling for the rain to start Friday when we are heading off camping :dohh: Maybe that means they'll lift the fire ban.

Elohcin looking good :)

AFM I just got back from my second official midwife appt. She found the heartbeat on the doppler (170 :happydance:) and we got to see baby bouncing around on the scan. Everything looks perfect :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

7Eleven said:


> Hey ladies.... Sorry haven't been posting but just been feeling so down lately. I have been following though and am very happy for a lot of you. There hasn't been much going on so didn't have anything to post about.
> 
> I just came back from the doctors and heard a heartbeat :). Its been one of my biggest fears. Her exact words were "Sounds like a happy camper!" I can't tell you how happy and relieved I am.... I am starting to finally feel like everything is going to be ok and I can start telling people. Heck I can finally start believing in my pregnancy myself!
> 
> I have an ultrasound appointment next month and I don't know if they will tell me gender or not but I am gonna ask. To be honest I don't want to find out but DH is insistent and I couldn't stand him knowing and I don't! So I guess I will be finding out too theres so much pressure as my DH and DS both want it to be a girl (I wouldn't care either way)... Have you guys seen the topic about iridology and finding out gender by 2 fish hooks under the iris at 5 & 7 o'clock? It's very interesting.... I've checked mine and can't wait to see if it's right or not for me.....

Yay, that's so awesome! Now you can finally rest easy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> 7eleven congrats on hearing the heartbeat. I've never heard of iridology before but I just checked and according to that theory I'm having a girl.
> 
> Cheryl great news on your scan :flower:
> 
> Pinkorblue sending lots of positive thoughts your way.
> 
> Marathongirl I can't believe what a beautiful weekend we had. 22 degrees in the middle of October! Of course they are calling for the rain to start Friday when we are heading off camping :dohh: Maybe that means they'll lift the fire ban.
> 
> Elohcin looking good :)
> 
> AFM I just got back from my second official midwife appt. She found the heartbeat on the doppler (170 :happydance:) and we got to see baby bouncing around on the scan. Everything looks perfect :cloud9:

yay, happy news rainkat!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wish me luck tomorrow girls. I'm having my hysteroscopy! Hopefully all is well up in there and it helps me get my bfp this cycle!


----------



## marathongirl

Cheryl- congrats!!! So happy for you!!!! The baby looks amazing!!

Rainkat- congrats too. So nice to see the little nugget!!
AFM- had my nt scan today. All is looking good hb 164 and bouncing around like crazy!! The lady was really nice at first until I started asking her questions. I wanted to know the nt measurement and whether there was a nasal bone or not?? She basically told me to shut up and let her do her job???!!!!$$&& She said its not her job to give me the results. Anyways it was nice to see LO and I'm measuring 13 weeks as well!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

ttcbabyisom said:


> Wish me luck tomorrow girls. I'm having my hysteroscopy! Hopefully all is well up in there and it helps me get my bfp this cycle!

Good luck and tons of sticky bfp dust this cycle!!

Wonderful to hear, 7eleven! :) 

Yay Cheryl!!!! :happydance: Lovely scan pic!

Thank you, Rain! :) Glad to hear everything is perfect with your little rainbow, awesome to be at the stage where they're moving about and bouncing in there. :cloud9: 

Marathon~ WTH?!? I know they may be under the rules of not saying anything but there's no excuse for not having any tact. :growlmad: There ARE more polite ways of saying you're not allowed to say anything to patients. What a ____!!! Glad baby is doing great and hope you get your results soon.


----------



## RomaTomato

marathongirl said:


> Cheryl- congrats!!! So happy for you!!!! The baby looks amazing!!
> 
> Rainkat- congrats too. So nice to see the little nugget!!
> AFM- had my nt scan today. All is looking good hb 164 and bouncing around like crazy!! The lady was really nice at first until I started asking her questions. I wanted to know the nt measurement and whether there was a nasal bone or not?? She basically told me to shut up and let her do her job???!!!!$$&& She said its not her job to give me the results. Anyways it was nice to see LO and I'm measuring 13 weeks as well!!

That sucks about your US tech, mine was very nice and tolerant of ally questions, including asking about a nasal bone. There was a big flat screen tv on the wall so I could see everything that was going on, it was pretty cool! I didn't have to ask about the NT measurements, I just hawk-eyed the tv screen and paid attention to when and where she was measuring. She pointed out the little hands, showed us the blood flow in and out of the heart, said the placenta was in the ideal spot and even printed out some pictures for us to take home. For $10 you can even buy a DVD of your whole procedure, which we will do for sure at our 23 week anatomy scan.


----------



## rainkat

Good luck ttc :hugs:

MG seriously?? some people should rethink their career choice. I would probably have been in tears. Still it's nice to see your little one looking strong and healthy. Even if you have to go through Brunhilda. (I hope that isn't anyone's name on here... that is my mom's name for witch with a 'B') Where was your scan? I think my 18 week is at Island Ultrasound.
Roma I'm glad your experience was better. $10 is totally worth it for a DVD.


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Pinkorblue! 
Roma- I was looking where she was measuring too and it looked ok not too thick. My doc should have the results by next week. When I had my quick scan last week my FS looked at the nuchal fold and told me it was normal. I felt reassured by that! When will you know everything??

I think I am feeling the odd little movement. It's not very regular yet but they were very distinct! It's been 9 years since I had a baby so you forget a little!


----------



## RomaTomato

I have an apt with my GP who is young and moving towards obstetrics with a seasoned OB/GYN. I haven't done any of the blood tests for genetic stuff yet, not sure when that takes place?! I have discussed it with my OB and relunctantly decided to go ahead with it but when? I see my GP on the 16th and will be 14w+1 and my OB again on the 29th at which time I will be 16w. If I somehow "slipped through the cracks" and missed out on the testing I wouldn't be that upset!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies and yeah for all the other scans. Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

hey ladies,

So glad to hear all these scans are going so well!!! 

Cheryl - yay for 13 weeks and 2nd tri!!! So glad your little rainbow is looking so perfect!!

Rainkat - yay for everything going well for you too!! I'm all excited that we are all going through this journey together and its all going so well for everyone!!

Pinkorblue - how are you coping following the cerclage placement? Hope you and your little bubs are doing well!!

Roma - what a mean US tech!! I hope you havent missed the tests hun, I dont know if its the same over there as here but we have to have the nuchal test between 10w and 14w if thats the test you mean....we dont actually get offered any other tests over here anyway. Glad your little bubba is doing so well though!!!

MG - I think I am feeling movement too! Its my first pregnancy so I have no idea really but since Sunday night in the evenings when I am lying on the sofa watching TV I can feel little flutters in the same place on the right where I can usually find baby's heartbeat. Its like someone tapping their fingers on my insides lol!! 

Elohcin - awwww loving the scan pic and the bump pic, all looking so good!! So happy for you!

7eleven - I am really glad you are feeling more reassured now, and glad the little baby is doing well!

AFM - Got my 16w appointment next week yay! Dont think it will be about much except MW using the doppler and probably taking more bloods joy! 
But in bad news my abscess is growing, thankfully with no pain but I have my dentist appointment on Monday so I am guessing they will extract my tooth then and maybe give me antibiotics. 

Whats everyones nicknames for their baby..........mines the hobbit coz me and df are both only 5 ft 2 so we are tiny and are expecting baby to be tiny too lol


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I couldn't agree more, Rain. That u/s tech is obviously in it for the money cause she certainly has no respect for people. :nope:

Bailey~ I'm okay as long as I'm in bed. If I sit or stand too long, cramping starts up. Oh no, sorry to hear about your poor tooth. No chance the dentist can squeeze you in a little sooner? :hugs: 

DH and I have pretty much settled on gummy bear as baby's nickname. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw gummy bear thats cute!! No he says if its not painful or swelling to just keep swilling with salt water and be seen on Monday unless I go through emergency dentist again, but it should be ok til Monday. Plus we have a funeral tomorrow and then on Friday I have a driving lesson and swimming so its more practical to do it on Monday anyway. I did go to the emergency dentist about it 2 weeks ago and he excavated the nerve and packed the tooth with cement stuff and just said book in with your dentist as soon as you get registered.


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies, 

Hope you are all well...you seem to be from what I read! 

Got my first appointment with midwife tomorrow, and I have so many questions to ask her! Hehe I've started writing them down today so I don't forget, she will probably think I'm crazy! 

Our little one is nicknamed "Raisin" - first angel was called Peanut, second angel was called Bean! 
Seems a little ironic seen as its now the size of a lemon! Hehe but we like it..

Was wondering if anyone else had been exeriencing any of these things....

- I sometimes get a sharp pain in the top of my left bum cheek/lower back and it shoots right down my leg, can be very painful! 

- may be a bit TMI... By I have had some discharge, mainly a creamy, non smelling one.. But I've had the odd "itchy" moment so am not sure if it is thrush or just normal pregnancy discharge... 

- I think I am suffering from slight insomnia...when I wake up at night it is taking me over an hour to get back to sleep, I am wide awake! 

Obviously I'm going to ask my midwife tomorrow too but just wondered if anyone else is having same symptoms?! 

Xxx


----------



## elohcin

JerseyBean, that sounds like sciatica! Thankfully it's really common in pregnancy and there are a lot of ways to treat it!

As for the insomnia, I get that all the time during pregnancy. I can sleep like a rock WHEN I'm asleep, but if I wake up, sometimes it can take HOURS before I fall back asleep. It's like if I wake up in the night, I instantly think "Oh shoot!" because I know it's going to be a pain in the rear to fall back to sleep.


----------



## marathongirl

Yes I have definitely had some insomnia. Same thing no trouble going to sleep but if I wake up in the night it takes sometimes a couple of hours to fall back asleep. I'm still getting up twice a night to pee as well. 
Great to see so many great scans!!


----------



## baileybubs

Jersey - I think that leg pain is sciatica, and I also am starting to get insomnia, I can get to sleep fine too but wake up and cant get back to sleep. And I'm still getting up twice a night to pee too MG, I dont think it will get any better than that, its only gonna get worse the more our bubs grow lol


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Well, as long as you aren't in any pain, that's good to hear. Good luck on Monday!


----------



## rainkat

Definitely sounds like Sciatic pain. I had that with my last baby and acupuncture took care of it in one treatment. I hobbled in and danced out. 

Same insomnia here... I am so tired I go to bed the first chance I have and fall asleep right away but I seem to wake up around 3:30 every morning. I've started moving to the couch so I don't wake dh up with my tossing and turning.

Glad you aren't in pain Bailey. I hate having dental work done. I lost a filling a few weeks ago and am procrastinating calling the dentist. I'm worried they will tell me to come in right away and I don't want to have it done until I'm in second tri.


----------



## RomaTomato

I have had insomnia since about 5 weeks, it been slowly getting a bit better but for a while I'd go to bed at 8pm simply because I was too tired to stay awake any longer. Then I would wake at 12am, or 1, 2, 3am and not be able to fall asleep for HOURS. My tiredness is slowly getting better so I can stay up a bit later, to say 9:30-10:30 and it has really helped with the waking in the middle of the night.


----------



## marathongirl

I agree I am also able to stay awake until a bit later maybe 10. Also my boobs are getting bigger still but maybe not quite as tender? Does anyone else feel this?

On another front dh and I are heading to Kona today for 4 days!! I know it sounds crazy but we won a trip from one of our suppliers and that's the trip. Better than nothing!! I will check in from there!


----------



## rainkat

Have a great trip!!

Four days without kids is more restful than 2 weeks with them :haha:


----------



## RomaTomato

My boobs are humongous but no longer painful. I can't find a decent bra either, and my winter coat barely zips up over them :(.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

My insomnia is nightmare induced =/, I have no trouble falling asleep but a frightening dream later I'm completely awake at 2-3am. 

Marathon~ Wow, congrats contest winner, have fun!!! :D Mine aren't as tender anymore, just an occasional throbbing and poking needle like feelings.

Roma~ I hope you're able to find a decent one. I'm totally putting off getting a new one even though I should but I know I need an actual maternity store for my size. DH says I'm being a cheapskate :haha: and he's dragging me there next month to buy one.


----------



## RomaTomato

I tried to wait until I go on my maternity clothes shopping trip towards the end of November, but no dice. There is no maternity store in the town where I live so I need to go to Regina or Saskatoon for such things. There is also nowhere to get a decent bra, Walmart is the closest thing and though they have a fairly large selection of bras it seems they are all crap. I settled for the least shitty one I tried on, but it makes my boobs look kinda weird and its only 2 ply stretchy lace...it's cold in Saskatchewan and this bra does nothing to conceal my body's response to said cold! Ugh! Can't wait for my shopping trip!!


----------



## Leinzlove

A new bra does wonders! :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I do fairly well at Walmart pre-pregnancy but yeah, pretty much crappy while expecting. OUCH during cold weather, I can imagine. Happy bra shopping when you go, Roma and hope you find a good deal. :) 

Leinz~ It really does! I still remember the new ones I bought during DS3's pregnancy.. :)


----------



## baileybubs

I cant find a decent bra either! I measured my :holly: the other day and apparently I am a 34E.......which surprised me as I thought I was a 32FF!!! So I thought ok, maybe with my increased back size, the cup size is smaller...so I bought 34E maternity bras with no wires as they are just too uncomfortable, and guess what? Completely squish the ladies!!! The back size is great, even feels a little loose I would actually say but as for cup size its like I have overspill over the top of the bra lol!!!!
So I am going to actually go and try some maternity bras on tomorrow coz I am going to go into town and actually get my lazy bum out of the house for a bit lol!!

How is everyone? Has anyone else been feeling movement? I have been getting little flutters most days, nothing major but still definately baby!! I actually went to df's gran's funeral yesterday and all morning I could feel flutters, especially during the service. Df seemed to take that as a good sign that baby was saying goodbye to his/her great grandma bless him.


----------



## Leinzlove

Geeeeez Bailey! I thought Double D was bad... And thats being 25 weeks pregnant!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, yeah mine have always been a bit on the huuuuuge side lol, which my df loves of course but they give me really bad backache and always have. I have played with the idea of breast reduction in the past to save my back but they cut your nipples off and sew them back on so wouldnt be able to breast feed, so one day when I think I am done having children I will have it done. 
They were measured as a G cup at one bra store but when I look at these measurement charts online it doesnt match! 
I have to say they are soooooo heavy right now its unbelievable, needless to say I have never been much of a runner because of them haha!


----------



## elohcin

Feeling more movement here, too! (12w4d) Still light and still sporadic, but moreso then the last few weeks!

I have ordered my bras over the last few years from Birth & Baby because they have a nice cotton one that's only $15 shipped, and I like it because it's slightly thicker, and while pg/nursing, I feel like my nipples are always terribly obvious (as in, the "headlights" are always on!!) so I hate super thin bras and all the really expensive ones I've tried are too thin! It's a nursing bra that I get, but I figured 2 birds with one stone, but then again, I've been nursing through my last handful of pregnancies. But I generally need to size up to a 32 or 34 E (DD is the same for some measurements) after birth, and then I go back down one size about 4-6 months PP.


----------



## baileybubs

Good lord, I just measured my chest, its 32 under, 45 around and 39 over the chest which apparently according to some bra charts online is 36H!!!!! WTF?? No wonder my ladies are squished in a 34E!!

Yay for movement too elohcin!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I give up, I have put those measurements into several bra size calculators, and they have ranged in results from 34J to 36GG and 36H so I have no clue!! But they all seem to agree they are bigger than 34E! To be fair, the last time I measured them it was 42 inches around my chest, not 45 so thats a big increase!!


----------



## elohcin

Trouble with smells, anyone???? I've just been telling DH over the last few days that odors of all kinds keep "assaulting" my poor nose! It's definitely become CRAZY obvious this past week. 

And I can't drink our tap water either (we're on a well and have really good water out here) because as soon as I swallow it tastes like garlic!! I remember going through this for a short time with another pregnancy too. I've tried chilling it and filtering it more and it doesn't make a difference. I'm normally not a bottled water fan, but we had several packs of Smart Water from when it was cheap at Costco so I've been depleting that supply for now.


----------



## baileybubs

I cant drink tap water either and normally I dont have a problem with it! No garlic taste for me though, just metallic taste that the bottled water doesnt seem to have. And my df smokes and I never noticed before how foul a stench cigarette smoke is on a person!! Its horrible, sorry for TMI here but sometimes when we dtd and he's kissing me it actually puts me off coz I can smell it so strong on his breath! I hate cuddling him in bed if he's breathing on me and thats with him thoroughly brushing his teeth and using mega strong mouthwash!! Oh and the smell of curry now bleurgh!! It really offends my nose, and I cannot walk down the washing powder aisle at Asda!!
On the other hand though I am addicted to my air freshener smell and the smell of cakes!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey all, 

Smells.. Yup.. Know where your coming from there, washing powder makes me heave so bad!! But I love the smell of baking whether it be pizza, biscuits, cakes, bread, or pie! 

Midwife says I have sciatica! Or problem with the ischias (not sure if spelling is right!) nerve.. So massages from DH and excercise to help.. But all part and parcel of pregnancy! 

Bailey - have you tried going into a bra shop or even marks and Spencer's and asking them to measure you properly? I have done that and they measure you then get you to try on all sorts of types of bras to find one that you are most comfortable with. Sometimes you have to go up or down a size (or 2) depending on the type of bra too! So it's good to go and get someone to help you! 

And also... Both our tickers on the first page aren't correct I don't think? 
It think we are the same but I am due 5th April (15+1 today - 13th)

Xxxx


----------



## Ttc1at34

Wow, I have been away forever....working so much lately, this is the first chance I've had to sit down and read through everyone's posts.

Bailey, that's so great that can feel baby move already! I thought maybe I had a few flutters, but could easily just as we'll have been gas. I read 16-20 weeks is about the normal time frame to feel it, so actually not too worried yet.

Also, wish I could take some of that double-g off your hands! I have always been small, and though the ladies have grown quite a bit, I am still just barely spilling out of a c cup.

Still not showing, either, though in the morning before I get out of bed I can definitely feel the actual bump, creeping up towards my belly button. I have pretty wide hips, so maybe baby is growing sideways a bit before deciding to grow out :)

No issues with smells here...just terrible, terrible rhinitis that keeps me up in the morning and grosses out poor DH with all my painful sniffling and snorting. 

16 weeks tomorrow, can't believe it. Anyone else just feeling, well....not really pregnant? All seems so hard to believe.

Hope everyone's having a fabulous day :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, Jersey I did mean to change them but wanted to wait and see if anyone else wanted them changed and I dont think they did so I forgot lol, I'm on it now!

Hey ttc1at34!! 16 weeks tomorrow eeek!! Yay!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wow, Bailey! =O I don't think my size is any different but I don't have a way to measure them at home. I know I need to get off my butt and get to the maternity store. Awww, your little rainbow was saying goodbye. :) 

Yep, little pokes and taps are happening more often. :cloud9:

Sense of smell is getting a little bit less for me at the moment but the same thing happened last pregnancy too, then came back stronger at 15 weeks. I'll see if it comes back.. Mmmmmm, I love the smell of baking! :D When my mom stayed over, she baked oatmeal cookies for everyone. SO awesome!


----------



## baileybubs

Okey dokey, thats the tickers changed that I could see were wrong, 7eleven, elohcin and mightmom I dont know what your edds are so let me know and I will put you a ticker on the first page. I know that there are some ladies tickers on there who dont seem to come on here anymore but I wont take their tickers down coz they might just be on a break and I wish them all the best!


----------



## 7Eleven

Hey bailey thanks for including me :) doc says its march 28th so sometime end of march for sure. I'm not sure how pregnant I feel to be honest lol I just feel fat and lazy most of the time. I am really jealous that some of you can feel movement already I am not sure if I have as of yet.... At times I feel pressure on certain spots but not a clear poke or flutters or however else you describe it. I hope little one is just lazy too and doesn't move a lot in general. I still have till 20 weeks before I worry so I won't drive myself crazy yet.

With the whole smells thing I can't stand the smell of grease and food being cooked... I especially can't stand it when I leave a place and the smells cling to my clothes. Is everyone making a conscious effort to eat healthy? 

As for my boobs they actually haven't gone up any:(. My bras feel a little tight but definitely not spilling out or anything with the last pregnancy (mmc) i was definitely spilling over...should I be worried? Is everyone here planning on breast feeding?


----------



## elohcin

I am going by "late April. " :) I am not a date fan. Lol

Definitely bf'ing here! The only reason we stopped was becasue of my surgery in March....so it wasnt intentional. This is only my 2nd of 11 pregnancies I havent been nursing through. :( excited to do it again.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

BF'ing here too! :) I only managed to successfully bf DS2 but it was a wonderful 18 months and looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## 7Eleven

I tried bf'ing with DS but wasn't successful. I ended up pumping instead but due to low volume I didn't have enough to go as long as I would have liked. I am gonna attempt again this second time and hopefully I will be able to otherwise I am prepared to just formula feed.


----------



## baileybubs

I am hoping to bf too, thats why I have never got a breast reduction in the past....the things we go through for our babies lol!! I am really looking forward to it but need more info as this is my first so not sure on everything yet!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm hoping to bf...I think I'm starting to get a little bump only I can see it tho lol oh and hubby said to me last night I think ur bbs :holly: are getting bigger he said I noticed the other night when we were in bed lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

My bump is actually quite big but I am sure its just fat lol!! I was in my local shop the other day (I love in a little village-type place where everyone knows everyone lol) and a lady in the shop touched my belly and went "Oh getting quite big now how many weeks are you" so I said 15 and she said "is that all", then another lady said "you're not having twins are you", should have said no I'm just fat haha!! Instead I just said its a lot of water retention and bloat lol. But I do deffo look more pregnant than fat so thats ok lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I can't wait to get to 20 wks when u hav a proper bump xx


----------



## RomaTomato

I have no bump whatsoever!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Mine got smaller, ha ha.... Took my belly pic this week, and my bump is smaller than the one I took two weeks ago. Guess I lost some bloat?

I will try to bf too...I guess it will be hard while working full time, but everyone else seems to make do.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I think it's safe to say m/s has finally reared it's head.. :wacko::sick:


----------



## marathongirl

I will definitely bf. I bf with dd for 2 years part of the time I was preggo with Ds. I bf him for almost 4 years! Boobs are definitely bigger as bra is really tight. I definite have a bump. Everyone notices now that I am pregnant but this is number 3 for me.


----------



## RomaTomato

14 weeks!!!


----------



## CherylC3

RomaTomato said:


> 14 weeks!!!

Yeah :happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

Yay Roma!! I'm right behind you. I think my ticket is a few days behind but I will leave it for now. On my way back home. Had an amazing time in Hawaii. So did the LO!


----------



## JerseyBean

RomaTomato said:


> 14 weeks!!!

Woohoo congrats team yellow buddy! 

Some people think I am crazy for celebrating every week as a milestone, but I just love it! I don't are what people think... Every week is a week I've never got to before! 

Woohoo!


----------



## rainkat

RomaTomato said:


> 14 weeks!!!

Congrats :hugs:

This weekend I got a taste of how things will change once people know. I was on a scout camp and decided I should tell one adult in case I ended up in an emergency situation. His entire demeanor changed! He took it upon himself to carry a camping chair on our hike and made sure I rested. One of the other leaders noticed him offering to carry my pack for me and gave him a hard time but he took it in stride. They are a great group of guys. I have a feeling the next camp I won't have to lift a finger.

Marathongirl: 5 cm of rain overnight! Nice to see the sun again this morning. I felt like I was never going to be dry again.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yeah Roma!!! :flower:

Jersey~ That's the spirit, friend! You have every right to celebrate your little rainbow getting that much closer to meeting you. :thumbup:

Marathon~ Glad you and LO had fun in Hawaii!!! 

Rain~ Awww, what a sweet guy! :D That's so awesome! 

Nothing much to report here. I have my follow up tomorrow and also arranged to speak with my regular OB about a planned c-section. I hope it goes well..


----------



## marathongirl

Good luck with your apt tomorrow Pinkorblue. I' sure all will be perfect.

Jersey- I'm with you celebrating every week as well!! I believe each week we are closer to our rainbow being in our arms is a good thing.

Rainkat- I was in hawaii for the weekend! I know it sounds crazy but the flights weren't too bad and dh and I won a trip so..... it was so relaxing and I definitely popped out even ore. I think wearing summer clothes made my bump more obvious. I had several strangers ask me if I was expecting? I would have to be pretty sure to ask a complete stranger that one!! Back at work after flying all night and feeling pretty tired.


----------



## rainkat

Oh that's right, I knew you were going. You couldn't have picked a better time. Congrats on your bump. I feel like mine is totally obvious (when I'm not layered up in rain gear) but so far no one has said anything to me. That's so cool that people have noticed yours.

Jersey I celebrate every week too. One step at a time.

Pinkorblue hope your appointment goes well tomorrow :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks ladies, my appointment went well. Cervix is measuring 3.5 cm and no funneling detected. Baby is measuring 14w2d. Hope everyone is doing okay. :)

[IMG]https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/1016121018_zps01314054.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 7Eleven

Aww pinkorblue your baby looks soon cute! Congrats!


----------



## rainkat

Adorable! congrats <3


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So weird knowing i'm ovulating today or tomorrow and knowing we can't BD...sort of frustrating. We are having to do everything the complete opposite that we've been doing the last 9 months and that's NOT do it during this fertile week this month or next...ugh! Driving me crazy! Still waiting on doc to call back with pathology results on the polyps and to get my appointment in the books for my next D&C to remove the polyps. But in the meantime, I'm trying to relax and just chill a little and get my fitness on! I'm just hoping we can start trying again by December. FX'd!!! Love ya'll and hope everyone's well! I'll go back through and catch up soon. :hugs:


----------



## elohcin

Here is 13w1d for me! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/brynstars/IMG_9465small.jpg


----------



## elohcin

Oh, and on another note...we definitely got some confirmation on no longer staying with my OB. So I will be cancelling my 11/1 appointment and we will be back on the unassisted route (save for regular thyroid panels and a late, pre-delivery u/s), unless God leads us otherwise!!


----------



## RomaTomato

I'm not trying to be rude but why unassisted? No offense but my unsolicited opinion is that is utter insanity. I would like to have a home birth at some point myself, but with a qualified medical profession overseeing things lest something go wrong with me and/or the baby. And to be clear I am not a "hospital birth with an epidural only" (not that there's anything wrong with that), like I said I would do a home birth/water birth, I think lotus birth is kinda gross but hey, if that's your bag...but unassisted...I just don't think that is a wise decision - for you, the baby and your family.

I usually keeps opinions to myself but I've seen you mention it a bunch of times now...


----------



## elohcin

Well, I'm not asking for opinions (am I not SUPPOSED to talk about being excited about the birth I'm having?), nor do I ever recommend it for anyone else (I am a homebirth advocate, but not a UC advocate for anyone but myself). I'm pretty much in an ideal situation for it. My births are surrounded by family (medical professionals), and we are all very experienced and educated on pregnancy and birth. Honestly, moreso than some doctors we've worked with. If we need care, we get care. But I'm in a place where homebirth midwives aren't much of an option, IF I can find one. Not that I feel I'd have more/better care with one, but it might be fun to have someone else here if I had a good relationship with them.

I'm not really sure why it matters to anyone else though? I think an elective c/s in *most* (not all) cases is unwise, but I am not about to tell someone that when it's their choice, especially if they've made an educated decision.


----------



## RomaTomato

To each their own I suppose. I agree that a lot of doctors and even midwives are total assclowns, but I just think about how quickly things can go horribly sideways in an otherwise normal birth and it terrifies me to think about what could result. I've seen you mention before that you live a ways from a hospital too. 

We all seem to have opinions about different kinds of birth, just my unsolicited opinion.


----------



## elohcin

I live 15 minutes away from our local hospital. We are a rural area. And my husband is an medic. We'd deal with any incidences the same way they'd be dealt with in an assisted birth. Really the only things that really scare me are cord prolapse or uncontrolled PPH, neither which is highly likely, but we are prepared to handle (with care during quick transfer) if it comes to that. 

Yes, I agree that things can take a turn for the worst unassisted, but they can do the same in any situation, and more medical care doesn't always equal a better outcome (many times it causes, contributes to, or worsens the situation). And I would not birth at home unassisted if I did not feel very prepared to handle things, or take responsibility for the way it all goes. (though- and this is not at all what you're saying, but it comes to mind as I write this- I don't think it's wise to hand complete responsibility over to a caregiver either just to be spared the guilt if something happens)

I am more scared of birthing in a hospital, and I know I wouldn't be 100% comfortable with a midwife (if I had one, I'd kinda like her on the sidelines...in another room LOL) or in a birth center. But I firmly believe a woman has to birth how she's comfortable, otherwise risks increase. I know a lot of people who prefer unassisted (and none of them would ever go into it unprepared), as well as many people who prefer assisted homebirths, and I also know people who would never be comfortable outside of a hospital. And that's okay! As long as mom is most comfortable, things are likely to go much better than they would otherwise.


----------



## elohcin

Oh and I don't mind at all when people ask me why we do it unassisted, I get people thinking it's scary and not wanting to do it themselves. (been there myself ;) ) I just get a little defensive being called things like utterly insane. ;) My choice is a greatly educated one (unfortunately, unlike many births in this country anymore :( I wish that were different, for mama and baby's sake!), and just as real as a person choosing a medicated hospital birth with an OB, and while it may be different, not for everyone, and far from the norm, it's not insane. :)


----------



## RomaTomato

I totally agree with everything you said! If I had the choice of being at home I would, but not really an option where I live now, there are maybe 10 or less midwives in the whole province, so I suppose in that respect we are in a similar situation. I lived in Victoria BC up until a couple of months ago and there were a bazillion midwives there to choose from who pretty much all offered a choice of hospital or home birth. 
I don't blame you for being afraid of hospital births, I have heard some horror stories and I think hospitals are pretty gross and I definitely agree about mores medical care does not equal a better outcome. It's just that slim chance that I find terrifying, and I'm really not even a paranoid person.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Elohcin~ Great bump pic and wishing you the very best in your UC birth! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies,

How you all doing? Does anyone else feel like this is a bit of a boring time in pregnancy lol! I havent really been on here coz I've nothing to report, but I have been checking in to see if everyones ok. Sadly my SIL lost her baby last week at 36 weeks, which I didnt want to mention on this thread at first coz I didnt want to scare people, but I guess its just one of those things that happens and we cant hide away from the fact that sad things happen in life. Our family were pretty devestated, and just when I think I am doing ok with it I go to buy a sympathy card yesterday and the words on the card make me cry in the middle of the shop!! So glad my df was with me! I just cant get my head around what my SIL and BIL may be going through and how hard it must be to cope with such a tragedy.

Anyways, thats one of the reasons I've not been on here as much too. I have been feeling a bit weird about my own pregnancy because of it. Their baby was a little girl and I actually said to my df that I hope our hobbit is a boy, as I dont want to feel like we would be replacing their baby girl...............does that make sense?? Of course I will be happy whatever gender as long as my baby is healthy and ok. I am just feeling very strange now, like I have lost some of my excitement over my baby (which is awful and I hate that I feel this way). I hope any of this makes sense........


----------



## ttcbabyisom

elohcin said:


> Here is 13w1d for me!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/brynstars/IMG_9465small.jpg

wow, so little...beautiful bump!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RomaTomato said:


> 14 weeks!!!

YAY!!!


----------



## elohcin

Thanks ladies!



baileybubs said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How you all doing? Does anyone else feel like this is a bit of a boring time in pregnancy lol! I havent really been on here coz I've nothing to report, but I have been checking in to see if everyones ok. Sadly my SIL lost her baby last week at 36 weeks, which I didnt want to mention on this thread at first coz I didnt want to scare people, but I guess its just one of those things that happens and we cant hide away from the fact that sad things happen in life. Our family were pretty devestated, and just when I think I am doing ok with it I go to buy a sympathy card yesterday and the words on the card make me cry in the middle of the shop!! So glad my df was with me! I just cant get my head around what my SIL and BIL may be going through and how hard it must be to cope with such a tragedy.
> 
> Anyways, thats one of the reasons I've not been on here as much too. I have been feeling a bit weird about my own pregnancy because of it. Their baby was a little girl and I actually said to my df that I hope our hobbit is a boy, as I dont want to feel like we would be replacing their baby girl...............does that make sense?? Of course I will be happy whatever gender as long as my baby is healthy and ok. I am just feeling very strange now, like I have lost some of my excitement over my baby (which is awful and I hate that I feel this way). I hope any of this makes sense........

I'm so sorry for your SIL. :( I went through a very similar situation during my last pregnancy. My cousin (who I grew up very close to, and they live near us too) and his wife lost their baby when I was in my 2nd trimester. He was born at 33 weeks (electively) and died 5 days later...Trisomy 18. It was very hard, not because I was scared, but because like you I was worried about them feeling worse or resenting me because I was (as far as I knew) having a healthy baby, and I felt guilty. I prayed it would be a girl so they wouldn't have to see a boy constantly and watch what would have been, but I DID have a boy and they've loved him. They've had another little guy since, but I still can't imagine. I've lost a lot of babies and I still feel like I can't even come close to relating to that. So hard. :(


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks so much for your response elohcin, I am relieved to know I'm not crazy for the way I feel! I am so sorry for your cousins loss. My own cousin also lost her daughter shortly after birth two years ago and have birth to another girl again this year. It's just so much closer this time to me and df and the whole family is in bits over it. I am hoping that our little hobbit might be a good thing to happen to this family now but I also fear that my SIL and BIL won't be able to love our baby as much due to their own loss. And now I feel selfish for saying that too. I love my SIL and BIL so much and I am just so sad that this has happened and even I feel it makes my pregnancy more bittersweet than sweet :-(


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry about your BIL and SIL. :( I will keep them, df's family and you in my thoughts and prayers. Very heartbreaking..


----------



## Storm7

So sorry to hear this news bailey. My heart goes out to anyone who loses a baby but I can't imagine the pain of such a late loss.


----------



## rainkat

Bailey I'm so sorry :hugs:

It's hard to be happy when something very sad happens. It's a loss for you too and you will go through your own grieving process. My thoughts and prayers are with your whole family.


----------



## elohcin

So I have my Amazon wish list that I've been adding some baby stuff to lately and while I've never shared my wishlist with anyone (I just use it as a "backburner" cart LOL) I was thinking of doing so for Christmas. Is that rude of me, since it's kind of a "baby registry"? (some diaper covers, carseat, breastpump, that kind of stuff...not the really unnecessary, "just for fun" kinds of things or anything) Most baby stuff I have/had was from the one shower we had with DD1 7 years ago (I know lots of people have multiple showers with each child, but I only had 1 with my first and no more with the other two....just saying so ya'll don't think I have a ton of stuff! LOL), but I got rid of the majority of our baby stuff after my ectopic/5th consecutive loss earlier this year because it was difficult to keep holding on to stuff with the possibility of not being able to have any more. So normally I wouldn't even consider this...but I was just thinking that since usually I just tell people (we're just talking family) I don't want anything for Christmas, this time at least if they ask I can give some direction to what we actually need, instead of them just getting me something random since I said I didn't want anything. LOL But I don't know if it's rude since this is #4 for us, regardless of whether or not I've kept things. And I just never feel comfortable asking for things anyway.

But anyway...I feel odd asking this, but I figured that others have surely dealt with this kind of thing before and maybe could inform me on what the general consensus is for etiquette in this sort of situation.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies for the kind words, my family are slowly processing what has happened and moving forward, out of such sad situations brings more courage and love for each other so we are focusing on that.

Elohcin, not sure how to help you on that as this is my first baby and I am also wondering a similar thing! I dont want to go out and buy things for myself and baby (like breastpump, moses basket etc etc) only for family to say "we were going to get you that" but then I also dont want to be cheeky and ask them what they had planned buying us lol!!


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey so sorry about your Bil and Sil. I'm glad your family is sticking together to get through this. You also need to stay strong for you and your baby. I'm praying for you, dh and your family.

Elohcin- I would think that would be fine to suggest things if people ask. I know I would always appreciate ideas when buying gifts for people. That's just my 2 cents!

AFM- just got my Doppler yesterday?? Can you believe it took 3 weeks?! I was so happy to find LO's hb within 1 min!! What a beautiful sound. Hope everyone is doing well.
Does anyone have any scans booked?


----------



## rainkat

Just got my letter in the mail... scan is booked for Nov 26th


----------



## 7Eleven

Bailey- :hugs: sorry to hear about your SIL sending lots of well wishes to you and family.

Elohcin - I think it okay to just throw the list out there if you feel uncomfortable you could always say its your Christmas wish list as oppose to present for baby.

I don't feel "pregnant" much these days I think the only times I feel pregnant are the days I see the Dr. And I really hate these once a month appointments I wish it was a weekly thing. I have started to do prenatal yoga and have to say I love it! You ladies should look into it if you aren't already doing it.

I have a scan booked for November 7th and I am hoping to find out the gender then.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies!

MG - hows the doppler? Isnt it a great thing? My BIL has made me and df promise to use it all the way through after what has happened to them and I know if they ever get pg again (which I hope coz they will make amazing parents) I will be giving them my doppler, I dont know how they could go through another pregnancy without one!! Did you hear any movements with the doppler? Like little bloopy noises!

Rainkat - yay for your scan hun!! So exciting!

7eleven - oooh yours is so close!! How far along will you be by then? I dont feel very pregnant at the mo, apart from having to buy new bras AGAIN lol, and not being able to get comfy sleeping at night coz I used to sleep on my stomach before pregnant. 

All you other ladies I hope you are well!! I am feeling like I deffo have more energy, starting aqua natal classes next week yay, and getting in touch with a physio for my back (I have always had a bad back but its getting a bit worse just walking too far makes it hurt).


----------



## RomaTomato

Happy 16 weeks Bailey!!!!


----------



## 7Eleven

I know I can't wait I hope baby cooperates and gives us a clear shot! On day of scan I will be 1 day shy of 20 weeks.... I just hope everything is still ok in there I know I really should get a Doppler too but I am just gonna leave it upto what ever happens will happen.

If I post my 12 week scan does anyone wanna take a guess for me on the gender??


----------



## Grey Eyes

marathongirl said:


> Good luck with your apt tomorrow Pinkorblue. I' sure all will be perfect.
> 
> Jersey- I'm with you celebrating every week as well!! I believe each week we are closer to our rainbow being in our arms is a good thing.
> 
> Rainkat- I was in hawaii for the weekend! I know it sounds crazy but the flights weren't too bad and dh and I won a trip so..... it was so relaxing and I definitely popped out even ore. I think wearing summer clothes made my bump more obvious. I had several strangers ask me if I was expecting? I would have to be pretty sure to ask a complete stranger that one!! Back at work after flying all night and feeling pretty tired.

(Stalking again! Hope you don't mind :) ) That is a brave person to ask such a thing! :rofl: My mother was approached on a plane once about her "due date"...Yeah. She wasn't pregnant :haha: Poor mom....:nope:..She was pretty offended! So glad you took a vactaion to Hawaii! GORGEOUS place to visit, you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Grey Eyes!! I have been stalking your thread too! I can't believe that your LO still hasn't come. Well for all I know you are at the hospital right now giving birth! I hope so.

Bailey I love my doppler!! I want to use it every day what do you think? Is that excessive? I am starting to feel more movements as well but it is so nice to hear the hb!! I think dh likes it too!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Yay for the Doppler arriving!!! Glad you found the hb so quickly, enjoy! :D 

Rain~ Glad you have a scan date all set! 

7~ I loved prenatal yoga! I feel a bit cheated this time around but at least I can look forward to postnatal yoga. Will be thinking of you on the 7th. 

Bailey~ Aqua natal classes sound cool, hope you like it. :) Sorry to hear about your back.. If I can make it past 28 weeks, I'm going to talk to my acupuncturist about seeing her again. That was the only thing that helped my lower back pain. Woohooo for 16 weeks too! :D


----------



## marathongirl

Yes I have been thinking about the prenatal yoga and a going to do it as well. I did it with dd and it was so good!
Bailey- Yay for 16 weeks!! Wow time seems to be going a little faster now!!
Pink- you will make it past 28 weeks!! All is good and this is your rainbow!!
What is everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## Ttc1at34

Bailey, congrats on 16 weeks!

MG, I use my Doppler every day...sometimes hide it from DH so he doesn't think I am obsessive lol. It's so reassuring to hear that little hb and like bailey said, sometimes the blips that mean baby is moving around in there.

7, I have my level 2 scan on the same day as yours, can't wait to find out if its a boy or a girl :). You should put your 12 week up, would love to take a guess.

Thought I felt LO moving around today....really don't think it was gas this time :)


Happy Friday!


----------



## marathongirl

Yay for feeling baby move TTC1!! Thanks for letting me know that you use your doppler everyday. I think I will until I feel baby really move on a regular basis. I definitely feel those little goldfish movements and can't wait for the full on kicks!!


----------



## 7Eleven

I haven't felt anything yet :( hope all is well in there...

Here is my 12 week scan (I was 11 weeks and 5 days to be exact) please give me your opinions on what you think the gender is! Sorry the quality is crap it was taken with my phone...

https://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad82/mshazy/7eleven/b01ada6c8f13985817430891f196517e.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Dont worry 7eleven, I started feeling bubble feelings at 14 weeks but recently havent felt anything, yet when I use my doppler and when MW used her doppler on Thurs hb is all fine and can hear baby wriggling around I just cant feel it lol!! Think maybe he/she has moved and maybe I have the placenta in the way.....but dont worry hun. And my guess is girl :pink:

MG - at first I used mine every 2-3 days but since my SIL I have been too paranoid and just feel the need to check daily in the evening and always fine and find it straightaway. I only do it for just a minute or two, think when I can feel movement more then I will use it less but the reassurance is so great at the mo for me. I dont think I could have got this far without having a breakdown without the doppler!!

Yay on feeling movements ttc!! I still cant believe how fast its going for us all now!!


----------



## baileybubs

Pinkorblue, I had considered acupuncture actually, but got a referral for physio now so gonna see if that and the aquanatal helps.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

7~ I'm thinking pink! :) I hope you get to feel baby moving soon..

Bailey~ I hope you find them both helpful, keep us posted. Now I'm curious if there's aqua natal around here.. :) 

Marathon~ :flower:


----------



## rainkat

7eleven my first thought was pink too. What an adorable pic! Looks like baby is talking :D

Marathongirl if I had a doppler I think I would use it several times a day :haha:

Bailey, hope the physio helps

TTC so exciting to feel baby move :happydance:

Pinkorblue: not if, When you make it past 28 weeks :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. AFM I still feel like I've been run over by a truck. Looking forward to energy levels increasing in second tri.


----------



## Ttc1at34

7, I am going to guess boy...the little bone at the tail seems to be pointing up, my u/s tech said that if it points up its a boy, if its level then you have a girl. Very hard to tell from your pic if that is what I'm looking at, though...

Also, I read in most places that 18-22 weeks is normal to feel baby move, so don't you worry about anything- it's still early for you.

Kat, I am sure you will get your energy back soon, just try not to start worrying when you do lol!


----------



## 7Eleven

Thanks ladies for guessing! So far all girl guesses and one boy... I do hope it's girl though as everyone wants me to have a little girl. There are no female grandchildren on my mother side and all my siblings plus DH and DS wants it to be a girl too since there are so little females on my side of the family. I don't care either way as I love boys but I just plan on having the two so it would be nice to have one of each. Wish me luck that I'll be on team :pink:!! I think this may be a boy though i keep referring to the baby as "him" "he" dont know if its what i want or instinct. Although this pregnancy has been different than my DS but i hear all of them will be different lol i have a feeling that should this baby be a boy DH may not be done at just two :winkwink:


----------



## 7Eleven

I don't know but I think I may have felt (was gonna type "him") baBy move! I am lying down in bed waiting to fall asleep and then I felt some "bumps" but only when I pressed my hand up against it. Sometimes at night I "feel" things but they weren't clear like this and I always assumed it as gas or something. Well I am happy either way (even if it's gas lol) maybe it's all my fat in the stomach that I usually can't feel movement and can only when lying down and pressing on baby....


----------



## Ttc1at34

Yay, 7, how exciting! :) must be the LO, it's just about the right time :)

I was looking for ways to describe it to DH, and I think I decided for me it feels like a muscle spasm (very subtle) that keeps happening in the same spot. Or like something is pushing for a moment. Guess I can't be totally sure, but will find out soon enough!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

That's awesome, 7! :D 

Congrats on 17 weeks today, Ttc1!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay 7eleven, thats exactly the kind of thing I get, sometimes I have to think "is that baby or gas" lol, which is weird coz I know I said a few weeks ago that surely you'd be able to tell the difference but its so subtle that its hard isnt it?? 
I find that if I lay down in the evening and try to feel something I do tend to, I think that its so soft at the moment that when you are busy doing other things it can go unnoticed.


----------



## baileybubs

And yay ttc1at34 for 17 weeks!! So exciting!!


----------



## marathongirl

Yay for 17 weeks TTC1!!! Wow almost half way! 
Rsinkat- I seem to have days where I think that I feel less tired then I have a day like today where all I want to do is sleep! Of course I started to worry when I wasn't tired but I think that is pretty normal in the 2nd Tri.

Just curious why you Ladies think girl for 7?? What are you looking at? I can't tell anything? Anyways hope everyone had a great weekend!
Oh yeah for those with a Doppler is the hr different from day to day?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the hr flutuates loads apparently, it can be anything between 130 and 170 according to my reading (googling lol) and my hobbits is usually between 130 and 150 I find. Suppose it also can depend how sensitive your Doppler is too MG, which one do you have again? Mine had 3 settings on it.

And I said girl coz the nub appears to be pointing upwards which according to nub theory suggests girl but that's all I've based it on really. Just a guess lol!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I don't know anything about nub theories :blush:, I just take a look at a scan pic and the feeling I get is what I go with. :)


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies. 

Looks like a lot of you are now at the stage where you can discover whether you are having a pink or blue one - who is finding out and are you waiting for 20 weeks or going for a private scan?

AFM: a little behind you girls and it's 12 week scan day today... So nervous.


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck storm I hope it all goes brilliantly!!!! I'm sure it will xxx

I have my 20 week scan on Nov 16th and I will hopefully be finding out. I'm still convicted I'm team blue but no reason for that except instinct lol.


----------



## 7Eleven

Haha I didn't even know there was a nub in my scan pic I thought they were arms?!? I was just curious what other ppl thought. I am feeling boy too but hoping for a girl so I can't get a good sense of what I am having! 

Storm7 - good luck with your scan congrats on 12 weeks! I only made it to 12 weeks (sanity wise) by not knowing how far along I was and only found out ay my first OB appointment where I was giving the dating scan. I am hoping to find out gender at my 20 weeks scan (I'll actually be one day shy of 20w at the appointment) so hopefully he/she will be big enough to see clear parts (so long as baby cooperates).


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies. 

Scan went really well. Measuring spot on for my dates. Had a little cry afterwards in the hospital car park! Pictures in my journal due to lack of time to play on a laptop today! Feel free to pop in an have a peek!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

So glad your scan went well and great pics! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Storm7 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Scan went really well. Measuring spot on for my dates. Had a little cry afterwards in the hospital car park! Pictures in my journal due to lack of time to play on a laptop today! Feel free to pop in an have a peek!

Sogladyour scan went well Storm!!!:happydance: That's a huge milestone:thumbup:


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats storm I'm so happy for u Hun. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies how is everyone today?

I've been feeling a bit blue recently. Anyone else just feeling sad and upset without reason? I seem to be very sensitive to everything!! I feel like I'm not allowed to say anything though, like everyone is judging me. I say something about my df annoying me and I feel like people are judging me, and then I have people at work saying I shouldnt "stuff my face just coz I'm pregnant" (they were only joking) but it really upset me. Feel like I'm not allowed an opinion anymore but everybody else is allowed an opinion on what I do. And I also think that people forget how hormones can affect you and your mood too, I got really upset the other day and was so tired and I got really worried that I was being ridiculous coz I feel like people look at me like I am stupid lol. I feel like a caricature of pregnant woman lol!! Sorry to whinge but just wondering if anyone else has been feeling this way? I feel fine today, actually quite happy but it can switch at the drop of a hat lol!!

Has anyone got any upcoming appointments/scans? Any exciting news?
I went to emergency dentist again today and they basically said they cant do anything about my infection coz they cant x ray my tooth to remove it. So I am now looking into natural antibiotics (coz they said I dont really need a prescription and they are probably best not to be taken in pregnancy anyway). I have bought some manuka honey coz it was recommended by the lady at the health shop (tastes good too) but well expensive!


----------



## elohcin

Raw garlic is great too! One of the most powerful natural antibiotics out there! I chop it up into small peices and swallow it like pills. And grapefruit seed extract works well too. We also swish with black walnut tincture whenever we have tooth troubles and it really helps. We use manuka honey for lots of things as well. :)

I am having a rough time emotionally, too. I think I seriously struggle with some PTSD from my last two years of so many losses. Some things I found out today really set me back to where I thought I'd long since moved on from. :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw elohcin I hope you are ok. I think people forget how hard pregnancy can be emotionally. Especially after a loss so sometimes we can feel quite alone, and lost. But it will all be worth it in the end, that's what I keep reminding myself.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Bailey I totally relate to what you are saying. I feel sorry for my dh because I get annoyed with him all of the time right now. One minute I'm fine the next really upset. It is stressful because I don't like the way I am sometimes but I can't see to help myself. I apologize all of the time because I know I'm not my normal self. On the other hand our dh's have to understand that it is the hormones.I'm definitely a little shorter with my kids as well just not as much patience. I am so grateful to be pregnant but you are right it is hard. 
I also have days where I know in my heart that this is it,this is my rainbow but I also have days or moments when I feel the doubts sink in. It seems that even though we are all past 12 weeks it's still not a breeze! I do love my Doppler!! 
Also feeling a little bit queasy again at times??


----------



## rainkat

Congrats Storm7 :thumbup:

Sorry you've been feeling blue Bailey. I can totally relate. I seem to be on an emotional roller coaster. The other night I was sitting in the bedroom by myself and suddenly became over-the-top annoyed... at nothing. I wanted to throw the remote across the room in frustration but I have no idea why. I think if anything had been going on I would have blamed the nearest possible trigger. 

I've booked my next midwife appt for Nov. 6th, late enough in the day that I can take my kids. I'm so excited that they will get to hear baby's heartbeat and have a peek on her ultrasound. I'm not sure how it is in different places but here children are not allowed in the room during the diagnostic ultrasound. They've gotten really strict about only allowing one adult to accompany the mom. So different from when I was expecting my youngest.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they are pretty strict here too, only one person allowed in the room. I know that irritated feeling, it's horrible isn't it? I hate how it happens for no reason and I know it's hormones and I'm being all emotional but I can't stop! My df has said he understands though bless him x


----------



## baileybubs

MG I still get the days of doubts, it's unfair what mc does to us isn't it?


----------



## JerseyBean

Hi ladies, 
Not been on for a couple of weeks... Been feeling a bit blue also, and I know I'm being silly but I can't help it. 
I am 17 weeks on Friday, and although at 15 weeks we heard the heartbeat at the midwife appointment, I am still getting moments where I doubt myself and think that something is wrong. 

Symptom wise I have gone from having 24 hour nausea between 4 weeks and 13 weeks, tiredness, etc and from 15 weeks until now I have had no symptoms and seem to be feeling very "normal" ... Aside from a breakout of spots and emotional moments.. But I have those anyway! 

I know you are supposed to feel more "yourself/back to normal" after 12 weeks or so, but I sill don't think I have a bump, just a bloated, slightly chubby tummy.. And I worry everyday about the baby being okay..it's stopping me from sleeping at night and I am starting to worry that if I worry to much I will make myself or the baby ill by worrying?!?! 

How completely insane does that sound? I worry about worrying! 

I haven't got a Doppler, because I know I would be silly with it and start listening every morning, noon and night...and if I couldn't find the hb I would panic, but now I want one.. This may sound really crazy but I am driving myself insane with worry and having 2 previous losses make it so hard to be positive.

I remember the first time I was pregnant, I had no worries about mc or MMC, I just went on oblivious to the fact that anything could go wrong, and it felt bl00dy amazing, just enjoying the warm and happy "I'm pregnant" feeling you get inside! 

Sorry for being a grump, and on a downer... But you ladies are the only people who understand (if you do?!) and I suppose I just needed to write it down and let it out.

Sorry
Xxx


----------



## elohcin

I have never felt that "wonderful" 2nd trimester relief that so many talk about! I remember thinking this with my other babies too. Come 2nd tri, I'm MORE exhausted than I used to be, I lack energy, have zero sex drive, am more emotional (sad), etc. Top it off with I already have most of my 3rd tri "ailments" to stay on top of (mainly SPD).


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of us right now..

I'm sorry to see a lot of us feeling blue these days, I'm no different. I'm looking into setting up therapy over the phone, not sure if it's going to work out or not but self help techniques aren't working anymore. Jersey, I relate to that. My pregnancy with Azriel was incredible, even when m/s was at its worst, I was still on that high of being pregnant escpecially once I entered the 2nd tri, total :cloud9: I miss being able to feel that way. 

Now I'm plagued with disturbing nightmares, cry every day and I mean sobbing until my heart is pounding, terrible cramping follows. Thinking of all of you and I hope these dark clouds start to lift from us soon. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Awwwww ladies massive hugs to everyone!!! I'm so sorry we are all feeling blue! Being PAL is so hard, not to mention all the hormones playing nasty tricks on us as well! I've done a u turn from sad and upset to all lovey dovey and hyper today! Must be bewildering for anyone who knows me lol!! But I'm sure when we all have our rainbow babies in our arms it will all be worth it xxxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

If it helps JerseyBean, make a little paper model of your baby. At 16+5 weeks the baby is five inches long. Make a little paper baby and see how small he is! Too small for a big bump. :) Don't be sad if your bump isn't more pronounced. Mine isn't either. Do you have a tilted uterus? Usually you wil have a smaller bump.


----------



## RomaTomato

I have not even a hint of a bump. Saw the doc yesterday and she I insists I am 16+2 not 15+2 based on my last 2 scans. I am 100% sure of my LMP! I know it's only a weeks difference but I don't know if I should go with my dates or what she thinks?


----------



## marathongirl

Oh Jersey so sorry you are feeling blue. I think we all need lots of big hugs right now. I have been coaching my dh on this. He is starting to get better at it but I tell him all of the time how hard being PAL is and that I really need a lot of support right now. Maybe this will help you too Jersey. So that you don't feel like you are alone in this. Of course you will always have us and don't ever feel bad for voicing your feelings. We are here to listen and support.
I just thought we would all feel so much relief after 12 weeks but this doesn't see to be the case for most of us. I just try to take one day at a time and having my Doppler does help as well. Do you have a scan coming up Jersey-something to look forward to? Maybe that would help to break the time up? Sending big hugs to everyone.


----------



## marathongirl

RomaTomato said:


> I have not even a hint of a bump. Saw the doc yesterday and she I insists I am 16+2 not 15+2 based on my last 2 scans. I am 100% sure of my LMP! I know it's only a weeks difference but I don't know if I should go with my dates or what she thinks?

Roma when do you have your next scan? I wouldn't worry about 1 week I think that when dates are within a week they don't usually change anything. In the end Babes will come out when he/she comes out!!:wacko:


----------



## RomaTomato

December 11 is my 23 week scan. :). Can't wait!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Jersey, I felt suddenly normal after the first tri was over- it doesn't mean something is wrong! Also I am 17 + weeks and just started to get a little bump last week. It's still not noticeable though. I looked at pictures online of 20 week bumps that were hardly even visible... So please don't worry, it's all normal.

Maybe it's worth getting the Doppler? Especially if you are driving yourself crazy with worry anyway, it might help alleviate your fears...just don't use it outside of office hours (my doc made me promise :)

Bailey, so sorry about your tooth- how frustrating! Hope is doesn't get any worse and I am glad you are in better spirits today.

I have been quite irritable too...my dog bailey is the most stubborn creature on the world, won't pee on the rain, almost made me late for work today and every time I take her out lately I have to carry her because she plants her feet and refuses to walk! Ruined my whole day and nearly put me in tears this morning :(

Hope we all can catch a ray of sunshine soon...just keep reminding myself, little bean is growing inside of me, no reason to be sad!

Hugs xxxx


----------



## elohcin

Ah! I totally just got a swift little kick while prodding around with my doppler. I've had a rough couple of days- emotionally- and was hoping to get some reassurance with that little heartbeat, but I got twice as much! So then I kinda palpated a bit to feel where baby is at (I can generally feel where when s/he is up higher in my uterus) and got a little poke again! Such a blessing, and a much needed one today. (14w3d)

I'm hoping to catch up with the recent posts in a little bit!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## marathongirl

Where is everyone today!

Congrats on 17 weeks Bailey!

Yay for the little poke Elohcin!!

Yay for being 15 weeks!!!
Weird that I have been feeling a bit nauseous again the last few days?? I remember feeling like that through most of my pregnancy with dd.


----------



## baileybubs

I'm here mg, just dogsitting my BIL and SIL's dog and shes following my every move and is taking a lot of my attention this evening, bless my poor Bailey, he's a bit sulky!

Yay for 15 weeks MG!!! Its so exciting isnt it? My emotions were pretty good today, until work phoned me and said I had to come in this evening coz they were short (I am on call) and I got really angry and then cried about it (lord knows why I have no plans except dog sitting lol) and after all that was phoned and told it was ok as someone else had said they'd work lol!! So overreactions aside, I am doing better today than earlier in the week!

I have organised to go out for lunch and baby shopping with my friend who is 26 weeks, so I think that has brightened my mood a little.

And I really do think that my doppler helps me stay feeling good. If I ever have doubts I can just listen to the hobbit wriggling away, and if I ever cant find the heartbeat I would then go and phone my midwife and ask her to see if she can find it, if she cant then all we can do is go from there.....but after the shock that happened to my SIL I would rather know that something is wrong sooner than later if all that makes sense?

So, any exciting developments/scan/appts? It seems to be a bit of a quiet time in pregnancy 13 - 20 weeks doesnt it? Except for the extreme emotions of course!


----------



## marathongirl

I feel the same about the Doppler. I've only had one day where it took a bit to find the hb. I had a doc apt the the other day as well and she found it within seconds. What is your average hb? My LO seems to go from 138-155 depending on hoe active he/she is at the time and the time of day. One night I did it before bed and it was 135-142 or so. My doc said that 110-160 is normal? Just curious to know what others are finding with their Dopplers? My doc did mention the correlation between hb and gender? I thought that was just an old wive's tale but she said you would have to listen for about 20 mins to get a good idea of the average. Hope your poor little Bailey comes out of her little slump. How long are you dog sitting?


----------



## baileybubs

Bailey is my boy doggie, and we have got a female doggie that we are dogsitting so she is feeling weird and "whats going on?" think she remembers me from meeting me before so is sticking to me like glue, and she is wary of Bailey but he's just ignoring her and sulking coz she is getting all my attention coz I want her to settle lol!! Good job I dont have to walk them both on my own though coz I'd have my hands full!

My hobbits hb seems to ramge between 135-145 bpms now, but I always do it in the evening. I know that I should do it during office hours in case I cant find it but he/she is most active in the evening and I love listening to all the wriggles and chase him/her around with the doppler wand lol!! What did your doc say about hb and gender MG? I heard there was an old wives tale about it but not sure what it was.


----------



## elohcin

marathongirl said:


> I feel the same about the Doppler. I've only had one day where it took a bit to find the hb. I had a doc apt the the other day as well and she found it within seconds. What is your average hb? My LO seems to go from 138-155 depending on hoe active he/she is at the time and the time of day. One night I did it before bed and it was 135-142 or so. My doc said that 110-160 is normal? Just curious to know what others are finding with their Dopplers? My doc did mention the correlation between hb and gender? I thought that was just an old wive's tale but she said you would have to listen for about 20 mins to get a good idea of the average. Hope your poor little Bailey comes out of her little slump. How long are you dog sitting?

Mine is always lowest if I do it right before bed, too (which is funny to me, as it seems later in the pregnancy they are always MOST active starting about that time! LOL). Mine is generally mid 150's-mid 160's, but it was in the 140's the other night when I did it before bed.


----------



## elohcin

The old wives tale is something like >150=girl, <150=boy. Which was actually kinda true for mine, my son had the lowest HR of all 3 of mine, always around 140-145. But my middle daughter was right in the middle, around 150's all the time, so that could have gone either way.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh so maybe my boy predictions are true lol.

Elohcin, glad im not the only one that uses it in the evening!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay Marathon, go team navel orange!! :) Hope the nausea goes away completely for you.

Have fun shopping with your friend, Bailey. Aww, your poor Bailey, I hope he comes around. *hugs* for him. Glad you have the day off after all! :)

I'm trying to keep some positivity going, I can't help but notice I'm 4 weeks away from the week things started to go wrong for Azriel. :( Phone appointments for therapy won't be a problem, so that was good to hear. The appointment went as well as it could have but I'm going to request someone who specializes in pregnancy. I do like the deep breathing techniques he suggested though. 

I have my bi-weekly appointment coming up but I'm not too happy about it and need to confront the Peri about his attitude. He had the nerve to blame me for bleeding he claims he knew nothing about while placing the cerclage and not mentioning it BUT I had, many times to the staff who asked me and they made note of it. I didn't see the need to repeat myself since they said he would be checking my chart. He got in DH's face about it while I was in recovery ranting about how he's not going to tolerate that crap. :growlmad: Great way to treat worried parents. I wish my body would cooperate so I could go elsewhere for high risk care but I can barely make the 30 minute drive, 2-3 hours I can forget it. :nope:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw pinkorblue, get him told!! Thats no way to speak to patients!! What an arse!


----------



## marathongirl

I agree with Bailey your doc needs to get his head out of his arse! I'm sorry you've had to deal with that. I know what you mean about dates. I have one coming up too. I feel quite sad about it. 
Thanks for responding about the hb. I would say that I mostly check my LO in the evening. I would say mine is more like yours Bailey and I think I'm having a girl?? That's just my gut feeling plus I did that method with the 6 week scan and the side the yolk sac is on. Who knows? Soon we will know if our hunches are right!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah wont be long, unless my little monkey has his/her legs crossed and we cant see which has happened to my friend lol!!
I think if that happened to me I would end up going for a 4d scan coz I would need to know lol!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks ladies, he really is but so are a lot of them in that department, it's sad that this is what high risk parents have to put up with.

DH is still hoping for pink lol, he was really happy to hear Mighty's prediction with the 6 week scan pic. I still think blue though. :) 

Very happy for you guys, won't be much longer before gender scan day! :) :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, Mighty's really good... She should give me a prediction. :) I'm still waiting on gender conformation. Zoela was modest at our 20 week scan and I couldn't find out. But at 14+4, I was told :pink:!

Probably :pink: but its at the back of my head that I could be :blue:! I'm hoping we'll see at our scan on Thursday.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Good luck on Thursday, Leinz. I hope your little one decides to be not so modest this time. ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Lets hope you can have it confirmed leinzlove! It might be a bit if a shock when Zoella is born and is a boy lol!


----------



## MightyMom

Leinzlove said:


> Yeah, Mighty's really good... She should give me a prediction. :) I'm still waiting on gender conformation. Zoela was modest at our 20 week scan and I couldn't find out. But at 14+4, I was told :pink:!
> 
> Probably :pink: but its at the back of my head that I could be :blue:! I'm hoping we'll see at our scan on Thursday.

I can't find your 14+4 pic! Post it and I'll give you my best guess. ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh mighty wot do u think I'm having Hun?? I need to wait till 27th nov I'm thinking I'm team pink but keep dreaming I'm having a boy....xx

Hope all u ladies are well....xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cheryl, how are you hun? All progressing well I hope! Has it been going any quicker for you now you have had your scan?

i woke up this morning and I must have had a really good sleep (possibly because df stayed in the spare room coz he came to bed really late lol) but I feel 100% today, no backache, no aching anywhere, no tiredness, just feeling absolutley tip top lol!! And I am refusing to allow myself to get worried about it because I know its perfectly normal to feel this way at 17 weeks!!


----------



## CherylC3

aw it's nice to feel good the 2nd Tri is the best bit they say lol. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah and I'm just gonna be happy that I dont feel knackered and have bad backache for a change!!

I have told work when I will be finishing for mat leave now too!! Just thought it was best to make a decision because I will just keep going over it in my head for the next few weeks whereas if I just say now I am going at 34 weeks then thats it, no worries lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good Hun I'm finishing the about 37 38 wks boo I hate ding self employed I'm only going to be off till aug. x


----------



## baileybubs

I think I'll only be off til October, depends whether I can get another job coz I'm not going back to my current one, its impossible with the shift work and df's shift work too. I think that's why these top chef's wives are all stay at home mums, coz they can't work with their hubby's jobs!!


----------



## CherylC3

aw hun id love to be a stay at home mum but il need to work 3 days a week cos we hav our mortgage to pay...xx

heres my wee bump pics 12 wks then 15wks 4 days...
 



Attached Files:







12.png
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 8









15.png
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 7Eleven

Hi ladies glad to hear everyone is in a better mood. I have been a mess too.... Some days I can't stand DH and think I want to leave and some days I hope we stay together forever! I don't know what's wrong with me I can see that at times I am so unreasonable but I can't help it. I really hope it's just the pregnancy making me feel this way!

I have started to finally feel movement now :) its not all the time or everyday but at least I feel it now and then. I hate being PAL because although I have felt movement and know that bubs is still with me there are the days in between movement that I still think something can go wrong. Throughout this pregnancy I have no cause to believe that this pregnancy isn't 100% healthy and viable but I can't just shake those thoughts.

About a week left before next scan! I am so excited to find out gender hope bubs cooperates that day!

I feel so bad for my DS right now. Yesterday he came to me and said his penis hurts to touch and by night time it had swollen up :(. At bath time DH suggested peeling back the foreskin a little (I know now we aren't suppose to) but it was so swollen we couldn't anyways but the little bit we manage to pull back (now this may be TMI and gross so sorry) all this white discharge came out. After the bath he says it doesn't hurt as much but it's still swollen a lot right now and still sensitive to the touch. However it does not hurt him to pee what so ever so I don't think it's an infection? Has any of the other mothers gone through this with their DS? Is it a separation of the foreskin and penis tip issue but is it suppose to "hurt"? I tried to look up other mothers with similar situations online but everyone else's that I have read all say that it hurts their DS to pee so I don't think we are in similar situation....:cry:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/1027121024.jpg
15 weeks and 1 day. :) Thought I should be a good sport and post. 

Bailey~ :thumbup: for feeling 100%! 

Cheryl~ Great pics! :D 

7~ Ouch, your poor DS :( :( No experience with that but if it were me, I'd bring him in to be checked out. Gentle :hugs: for both of you and I hope he feels better.


----------



## MightyMom

7Eleven said:


> I feel so bad for my DS right now. Yesterday he came to me and said his penis hurts to touch and by night time it had swollen up :(. At bath time DH suggested peeling back the foreskin a little (I know now we aren't suppose to) but it was so swollen we couldn't anyways but the little bit we manage to pull back (now this may be TMI and gross so sorry) all this white discharge came out. After the bath he says it doesn't hurt as much but it's still swollen a lot right now and still sensitive to the touch. However it does not hurt him to pee what so ever so I don't think it's an infection? Has any of the other mothers gone through this with their DS? Is it a separation of the foreskin and penis tip issue but is it suppose to "hurt"? I tried to look up other mothers with similar situations online but everyone else's that I have read all say that it hurts their DS to pee so I don't think we are in similar situation....:cry:

You need to get him to a doctor. This is one of those issues that sometimes crops up when the foreskin hasn't been removed. It's not life-threatening, but it is really uncomfortable for your DS. I would recommend a pediatrician drop-in today if possible. Some topical meds can clear it right up.


----------



## MightyMom

CherylC3 said:


> Ooh mighty wot do u think I'm having Hun?? I need to wait till 27th nov I'm thinking I'm team pink but keep dreaming I'm having a boy....xx
> 
> Hope all u ladies are well....xx

Looks like a boy to me. I'm voting team :blue:


----------



## MightyMom

MightyMom said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mighty's really good... She should give me a prediction. :) I'm still waiting on gender conformation. Zoela was modest at our 20 week scan and I couldn't find out. But at 14+4, I was told :pink:!
> 
> Probably :pink: but its at the back of my head that I could be :blue:! I'm hoping we'll see at our scan on Thursday.
> 
> I can't find your 14+4 pic! Post it and I'll give you my best guess. ;)Click to expand...

Bah, I'm being daft. It's in your spoiler of course!

Looks VERY team :pink: to me. I think your 14+4 got it right.


----------



## CherylC3

Great bump pinkorblue xxx

Thanks mighty. Xx


----------



## marathongirl

7- poor DS. I would definitely get it checked out. The white discharge suggests infection that might not be inside but rather outside and therefore it doesn't hurt to pee.

Beautiful bumps Cheryl and Pink!! I should post mine but i don't know how to do it? I think mine is bigger than both of yours!

7- I hear you on the dh thing. Somedays I feel like I just want to strangle him and he hasn't even done anything out of his ordinary stupid stuff! The other day I had a complete meltdown in the parking lot of the grocery store because I couldn't find a parking spot!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw lovely bumps cheryl and pinkorblue!! Cheryl such a cute teeny bump!!

7 - I hope DS is ok, I would def take him to docs to have a look hun. Hope you are feeling a bit better after feeling stressed.

How is everyone else?

Heres my 17 week bump just to add to the collection!

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_0876.jpg


----------



## JerseyBean

So here's me at 17+2 ... Felling a little more upbeat since my last post.. Don't know what was wrong with me! Second tri seems to be a little better now! 
Thanks for all your posts ladies xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I want a bump like u guys I'm tiny lol. Xx


----------



## JerseyBean

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I want a bump like u guys I'm tiny lol. Xx

Ah Cheryl don't be silly! To be honest, I was not very slim/skinny before I got pregnant, I am a size 12 (14 on top)... And I think bailey may be the same as me (hopefully you won't take offence to that bailey I am just presuming from your pics?! Xx) 

By the looks of yours Cheryl you are a little skinny Minnie! It will come! 
You can see the difference between your 12 week and 15 week though! 

Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Hun, I'm wishing for a bump now but my mum says wait till I've got one and its in the way lol....xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Woohooo for the bump pics! :happydance:

Cheryl~ What Jersey said, I think you look great. :) Lol at what your mom said!  

Jersey~ Great bump pic and glad you're feeling better. :flower: 

Bailey~ Aww, love it. A bit off topic but your boots are cute! :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well, any more bump pics coming? ;) 

I had a talk with the Perinatologist, he apologized for his behavior and was definitely more mindful of how he was speaking to me and DH today. DH said he looked pretty worried. :haha: No grudges though, I'm happy with the apology and moving forward. Still no restrictions, cervix is holding up well, a little disappointed that it's not the double cerclage after all. 17P shots start in two weeks and anatomy scan in about 4 weeks, I'll update with the exact date when they call. :) DH was given the possible gender today so he's happy, I told him he can get a little more confirmation at the 20 week scan.


----------



## marathongirl

Beautiful bumps Ladies!!
Cheryl- Don't worry you will have a bump before you know it!
Pink- Glad that all looks well with the cervix. Were they thinking a double cerclage if it wasn't holding? Wow I can't believe dh will be able to keep that secret from you for the rest of the pregnancy!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Thank you! He usually does double McDonalds, depending on how much cervix there is to work with. Mine turned out to be shorter than he thought and he could only place a single. DH keeps secrets very well, keeping things from him is a different story lol.


----------



## RomaTomato

Hey all! We are no longer team yellow!!! DH changed his mind and now he wants to know too! Woot woot!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay Roma!!! :happydance: Have fun finding out and hope little one cooperates! :D


----------



## marathongirl

Yay Roma! When do you go for your scan? Did you end up doing the genetic screening? I remember a while back you were talking about it.

How is everyone today? It's raining here and gl


----------



## marathongirl

Whoops I hit reply too soon! It's gloomy here and I feel a little blue. I'm sure I will be better by ends day. I find it really helps to talk to the LO when I'm in these moods!


----------



## JerseyBean

RomaTomato said:


> Hey all! We are no longer team yellow!!! DH changed his mind and now he wants to know too! Woot woot!!

Oh Roma!!! Don't leave team yellow, we don't have many in our team as it is! 

*Why does everyone want to find out??* 

I can understand if it is your second, or third child, maybe money is the issue, pure impatience and excitement?? 

Personally I am excited for me surprise after all the pain of labour! After 2 years of trying, 2 miscarriages, and the longest first trimester in history, we figured another 6 months is not long to wait until birth!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Jersey you are correct and not at all offended hun, I am indeed a size 12-14 or was before I got my BFP lol, finding 16's more comfy at the mo lol!! I did have a bit of a belly before so I think baby is just pushing that further outwards now and it looks like a bump haha!! Aw I wish I had your patience in being team yellow, I think I need to know because I am convinced that I am having a boy and need to find out if its not lol! But I have also found that so many clothes and baby items at the moment are really gender specific, unless you buy everything cream lol! I'm just too impatient really!

Cheryl - you will have a perfect looking bump soon and you will know its all baby, mines part bloat, part chub and part baby lol!!

Roma - glad you and DH are both agreed on finding out now! Whens your scan?

Pinkorblue - cant believe DH knows and you dont!! I would hate that! Plus my DF would never be able to keep it secret lol. Glad the doctor apologised and is being a bit better with you now!

MG - Aw sorry you feel a bit blue, but lovely that talking to LO makes you feel better. 

Anyone had trick or treaters? I've had a few and they were so cute and polite!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Jersey~ I'm still 100% in this with you! :) DH totally refused to see my side of it but I'm looking forward to it. :) 

Marathon~ Hope your mood picks up, but glad talking to your lo is helping. It's gloomy here as well, it's supposed to rain tonight. 

Bailey~ I know :haha: having the envelope with the results in it doesn't help with the small temptation that exsists. Most likely though, it's our last baby and even though it's likely a boy, I've never had a surprise so I figured I should be once. Thank you, hopefully it won't happen again because he won't get a third chance. Aww for trick or treaters, yay! It's not looking too good for our trick or treaters this year, but keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## rainkat

Hi everyone :hi: Love seeing all the bump pics.

I hear you on the weather MG. It's so dark and gloomy I feel like I can't bring myself to smile. I've been in such a bad state I haven't been posting for fear everything will come out negative. One of my son's former classmates was hit by a truck and died last week. I hadn't seen him for a year and a half but I'm still shattered. Add to that next week would have been my due date for the pregnancy I lost. Tough, tough week :cry:

Okay, it's out of my system. On to happier things:

We had somewhere between 180 and 200 trick-or-treaters last night. We live beside an elementary school so that's pretty typical for us. I saw lots of neighbours and friends and got to share our happy news :happydance: I'm unmistakeably, undeniably showing now so everyone who sees me knows.

Jersey: We didn't have the option to find out the sex with our first two. It was fun to be surprised but I really enjoyed knowing with our last. 
Roma: when's your scan? So excited for you!
Pinkorblue: I was okay not knowing but I think it would drive me nuts if other people knew and I didn't. Good for you for sticking to your resolve!
Bailey I had to have dental work done and thought of you. How is your tooth?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Beat the rain!!! The kids got a pretty good pile of candy this year, it started to rain just as they were ready to go home. 

Now we start to prepare for Thanksgiving!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Rain~ Oh my gosh, how awful about that poor little boy! :( My condolences to his family. :hugs::hugs: sorry the week has been so rough for you. Glad you've shared your lovely news! Thank you, it's not as easy as I thought lol but I really do want the surprise so it's worth it. I'll just share in the excitement of my fellow blossoms when you all start finding out. ;)


----------



## rainkat

Here's my 15 week bump. I'm an Orange today :)

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r112/rainkat_photos/P1040266.jpg


----------



## marathongirl

Nice bump Rainkat! So glad you shared your news. So sorry about that boy that was killed. I did hear about that and just feel so bad for the family. I'm sorry you are going through this. Btw I just had my tooth extracted today. I was so nervous but all went well. It was a retained baby tooth that finally gave up? What did you have done at the dentist?

Bailey- I second rain in asking how your tooth is?

Thanks for all the responses yesterday. I'm feeling better today. Just so weird how our emotions are so up and down these days.


----------



## rainkat

I lost a filling; darn halloween candy :dohh:

Of course they found other problems so I have to go next week as well. 

MG now that I'm "out" how about a coffee one day?


----------



## ladykara

:hi:Hey girls

Well I said I'll be back when I'm pregnant again....:happydance: I haven't had a period since my d&c but the digi test I did last thurs said 2-3 weeks so I'm guessing due 27th June -4th July. I wasn't going to post until I saw a certain other ex spring blossom is also pregnant the same time as me.. So thought I would stop stalking..... 

Loving all your bump pics !!! So pleased to hear you guys are still here..xx


----------



## RomaTomato

Yay congrats LadyKara!!!


----------



## rainkat

Congrats Ladykara and Girlinyork :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Rain~ Lovely bump pic!! Yikes about your tooth, I hope you're feeling okay.

Marathon~ Glad you're feeling better. No kidding about our emotions, the things PAL can do.. You too, I hope your feeling alright after the extraction. 

Kara~ Woohooo!!! Very happy to have you back hun! xxx Yay for a summer rainbow too! 

I hope Becca makes her come back as well. :)

I know I need to go back to the dentist, there's a cavity that needs attention and has for awhile. :blush: Insurance ran out thanks to a root canal =/ but I hope to avoid another one, just have to wait until insurance resets and I'll have another $1500 to work with.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!!

Congrats to both kara and Becca!!! So happy for you both and praying for your little beans to stick!! 

AFM on the dentist front they did nothing but my tooth seems ok. I have an infection in my gum that needs to tooth removing but they don't want to do an X-ray whilst pregnant if its not essential so we just have to hope it doesn't get worse and I keep washing it with salt water and mouthwash. Other than that I have a filling that needs replacing in a couple of weeks boo!! 

Think I'm starting to feel some real movement from the hobbit now too, even felt something whilst at work and normally I have to be laid down really concentrating to feel anything!! So exciting!!

How's everyone else doing? Lots of gender scans coming up yay!!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Ladykara and Girlinyork :happydance: how far on are u guys??xxxx


----------



## JerseyBean

Congrats Ladykara and Girlinyork! I have my fingers crossed for sticky beans for you! 

Bailey - We are a Sweet Potato today!!! Woohooooo!

Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah woohoo!! Sweet potatoes! 2 more weeks til my scan! When's your jersey? I know you are staying team yellow but I bet you are still very excited to see your little rainbow again!!


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Oh yeah woohoo!! Sweet potatoes! 2 more weeks til my scan! When's your jersey? I know you are staying team yellow but I bet you are still very excited to see your little rainbow again!!

Mine is 2 weeks on Tuesday (20th) I'm so excited to see our little bubba again! 

I'm still team yellow.. I do want to know so I can buy stuff, but I'm gonna wait! 
We've waited over 2 years now so another 154 days (from now approx) is not gonna make a difference! I will be so anxious at the end to know what it is I think I will go insane by week 40! Xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

JerseyBean said:


> I'm still team yellow.. I do want to know so I can buy stuff, but I'm gonna wait! We've waited over 2 years now so another 154 days (from now approx) is not gonna make a difference! I will be so anxious at the end to know what it is I think I will go insane by week 40! Xx

:thumbup:

Congrats on moving up to sweet potatoes, ladies!!! :D


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Girlinyork and Ladykara!! So happy for you both. Praying for sticky beans for both of you.

Woot woot on being a sweet potato

Bailey and Jersey!!

Yay for all of us who are avocados today!!!

I'm doing well after the extraction thanks. No pain and no more bleeding. Just weird with a big gap in my mouth. 
Is anyone finding they are not as constipated any more? I have been able to go everyday for the last several days!! The things that excite us!

Rainkat- I would love to meet for a coffee. Do you work downtown? It might be easiest to meet there? I start work at 1 on Mon and Wed so could meet you at 12 on one of those days? I am a physio in the Yarrow building.


----------



## rainkat

marathongirl said:


> Rainkat- I would love to meet for a coffee. Do you work downtown? It might be easiest to meet there? I start work at 1 on Mon and Wed so could meet you at 12 on one of those days? I am a physio in the Yarrow building.

I have Mondays off so that works for me. I know there's a starbucks across the street. Is there another coffee shop nearby? Or I could be tempted into lunch at Pags...

I hope, hope, hope I am just a week behind you and the movement will start soon :haha: I've resorted to prunes a few times.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Had a meltdown today. Have been totally fine the last 3 weeks not thinking about babies or temping or all my normal TTC stuff and then today, out of the blue, it hit me on the way in to workthis is the month. The sad month. Which totally sucks since this is my birthday month and I love my birthday. ButI was pregnant this time last year. I was about 8 weeks along at this point. We found out there was no heartbeat on the 21st. My D&C was the 23rd. Last November sucked. So it just caught me off guard and I melted this morning. Thank goodness for a really busy day at work. That helped. Hope everyones well and pregnancies are moving along wonderfully and there are more BFPs that I havent noticed yet. :dust:


----------



## rainkat

Sorry ttc :hugs: Anniversaries are hard.


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry ttc I agree anniversaries are really hard.Big hugs.

Rainkat- I would totally do lunch at Pag's on Monday if you are up for it! I could be there at 1200. Let me know!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies. Sorry I'm MIA in here, but we just bought a house and lots to do. I did have my ultrasound yesterday... 

Here she is...


Spoiler
*Baby Zoela weighs 2lbs 6oz, 10 1\2 inches long. She loves playing with her cord and sticking out her tongue. She's beautiful! Absolute perfection! May she just grow and grow while we try to patiently wait...*

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/a1233-1.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/asdas.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/as1.jpg


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Big :hugs: ttc 

Awww, Leinz she's lovely!!! :D


----------



## rainkat

Leinz those pics are amazing <3 I love the one with her tongue sticking out.

MG it's a date!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I love that you got to see Zoela again!! 

How is everyone today? For those of you not in the UK we are having lots of fireworks display tonight coz its guy falkes night on Monday. Thought my dog might be a bit scared but he doesn't seem to care lol!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Nothing much going on here, it's a boring Saturday but on a happy note, I just finished a delicious salad. :) 

Oooh, I love fireworks!! :D Glad Bailey isn't affected by them. What's guy falkes night?


----------



## baileybubs

Guy falkes night or bonfire night is the 5th November and its when we celebrate the day that guy falkes tried to blow up parliament and got caught lol!! Strange I know, most people have probably forgotten the reason for bonfire night and its just become a UK tradition. I love it but unfortunately had no-one to go to a bonfire with :-( although its actually only bonfire night tomorrow but I think all the big bonfires were held last night.


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Guy falkes night or bonfire night is the 5th November and its when we celebrate the day that guy falkes tried to blow up parliament and got caught lol!! Strange I know, most people have probably forgotten the reason for bonfire night and its just become a UK tradition. I love it but unfortunately had no-one to go to a bonfire with :-( although its actually only bonfire night tomorrow but I think all the big bonfires were held last night.

Oh how I miss bonfire night in the UK, used to love going to the bonfire, drinking hot chocolate, eating yummy food and then watching the fireworks! 

Miss England sometimes! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I was gutted coz I missed all the fireworks again this year but there might be more tomorrow, still on my own though so can't really go out to any fireworks display. Nevermind, might have to just buy myself some parking cake and make do with that in front of the fire lol!


----------



## MightyMom

What is REALLY sad is that in the US, protesters have started using Guy Fawkes masks to represent their disapproval of the government. Most don't see that it is the same as wearing an Timothy McVey mask, since Guy Fawkes was one of the first domestic terrorists, but whatever. The uneducated will continue to look like ignorant fools and continue to be ignored.

"Remember, remember the fifth of November: gunpowder, treason and plot!"


----------



## marathongirl

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I've been in ice rinks watching my kids play hockey all weekend. Sorry you missed the fireworks Bailey.

Lovely pic of Zoela Leinz. Congrats on the house. We are trying to see our house right now in hopes to move before baby arrives. We will see as the real estate market here is terrible.
Rainkat- looking forward to meeting you tomorrow. I will see you at Pag's at 12 tomorrow!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

JerseyBean said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Guy falkes night or bonfire night is the 5th November and its when we celebrate the day that guy falkes tried to blow up parliament and got caught lol!! Strange I know, most people have probably forgotten the reason for bonfire night and its just become a UK tradition. I love it but unfortunately had no-one to go to a bonfire with :-( although its actually only bonfire night tomorrow but I think all the big bonfires were held last night.
> 
> Oh how I miss bonfire night in the UK, used to love going to the bonfire, drinking hot chocolate, eating yummy food and then watching the fireworks!
> 
> Miss England sometimes! XxClick to expand...

Thanks for the explanation, Bailey. Sorry you don't have anyone to go with, sounds fun.. Especially Jersey's experiences ;) :hugs: 

Mighty~ I should pay more attention to what's going on in the US :blush: 

Marathon~ Have fun meeting up with Rain tomorrow! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, how are you all today? I have taken the day off work coz I feel crap today!! Hardly slept at all, think its the beginning of pregnancy insomnia, or just the fact that I cant get comfortable and my chest is so itchy plus my nose all blocked up!! The joys lol, but its all worth it for my rainbow!!

UK ladies - do you know anything about financial help whilst you are on maternity? I know we get child benefit which is £20 a week, but I only get SMP which is £135 a week, that means whilst on maternity I will be getting £100 less a week than I do currently, thats a lot over the month and we will struggle paying our bills (of course there are things that we are cutting back on and we are also saving whatever we can now). But I keep reading that we cant get working tax credit or child tax credit coz my normal full time wage and df's wage add up to more than £29k a year (only just!!) but surely whilst I am on SMP for 9 months my wage will be reduced so I am entitled?? Anyone got any experience or advice? Its looking like we will just have to manage somehow but would be nice to think that there is some sort of help we can get coz I dont want to be forced to return to work when my baby is only a couple of months old!


----------



## rainkat

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Bailey :hugs: I'm with you on the insomnia. It's 5:30 am here and I think I slept a total of about 3 hours. I finally got up to give dh a break from my tossing and turning.

Otherwise I am feeling 100% better :thumbup: I went to a silent auction on Saturday and picked up some cloth diapers. They are adorable!! They are my first baby purchase and somehow having them in the house makes everything seem more real. 

Super-excited to meet Marathongirl today :happydance:
I'll be wearing a 3/4 length red jacket. 5'10', long brown hair and slightly pregnant :haha: My real name is Kat.


----------



## baileybubs

I think its really exciting that you guys are meeting!


----------



## marathongirl

Me too Rainkat.
I will have on a black bomber style jacket and black pants. I'm 5' 8 and brown long hair. I will post more later Ladies


----------



## RomaTomato

I'm jealous of your lunch at Pagliacci's! Their lasagna: nom nom nom.


----------



## marathongirl

It was great meeting Rainkat today!! Too bad we all couldn't meet sometime. Can you imagine?
Roma- congrats on becoming an onion and 17 weeks!!! Are you still using your doppler everyday?
AFM- I had some good news today. I had the triple screen blood test and nt scan and my result was negative!(meaning that I am lower risk) I only talked with the receptionist and she couldn't give me my exact risk in a number but I feel positive! the doctor will call me on Wed she said. Hope everyone had a great day


----------



## rainkat

It was great to meet you too Marathongirl. I look forward to watching our bumps grow. It would be so cool if we all could meet.

Roma I always order the same pasta dish... the Roman Holiday. Mmmm!! 

Midwife appointment tomorrow at 4:30. Can't wait to have a peek at little one.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hope you're feeling better, Bailey. :hugs: 

Glad you ladies had a great meet up! :) I agree, all of us meeting up one day would be fun, fx! 

Roma~ Yay for 17 weeks!


----------



## marathongirl

Will be thinking of you today Rainkat! So glad you are going to see the LO!

Pink- I keep meaning to ask you where you live in california? Both my kids were born in Santa Rosa and we lived in Petaluma for 4 years. I loved it down there and would move back in a second.

AFM- Still using my doppler daily. It is so reassuring I always have a huge smile on my face when I hear LO! Tomorrow morning I am going for a echocardiogram(us of the heart). I have always had a heart murmur and my maternity doctor has only heard it for the first time and wants to check it out? Apparently these tests are quite common during pregnancy so hoping all is good. I've never had any problems with my heart and have run many marathons so we shall see? Anyone know of anyone else who has had this?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ I live in Sacramento. Any chance of you guys coming back to California? I haven't been to either of those cities but I've heard how nice they are. My midwife lives in Petaluma and loves it. :)

My SIL has a heart murmur. Her doctors were pretty concerned during her first pregnancy and I do remember her mentioning being monitored but at 14 yrs old, it kind of went over my head at the time. Not sure if it was just one u/s or more but all turned out well, healthy baby girl who's now a teenager. She has a 5 year old now too and all went well during that pregnancy. Wishing you the best and thinking good thoughts for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## rainkat

Hope everyone is having a good day so far.

That was the most fun appointment I've ever had :cloud9: We spent about 10 minutes watching baby do gymnastics. LO was waving, opening hands and making fists, and put hands in mouth. At one point we were looking at the head, I felt a big swish and suddenly we were looking at bottom. The screen was turned for the kids to see so I didn't have a super clear view but I *think* I might have seen girl bits. Maybe it's wishful thinking. 
Technology is changing so fast, I bet home ultrasounds will be next. 

MG I hope your ECG went well (I'm sure it did :hugs:)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Glad you all had so much fun at your scan, Kat. :D Probably not too much longer, I remember seeing prototype handheld U/S devices on tv awhile back.


----------



## 7Eleven

Hi everyone! :wave:

So I went in for my scan today and everything seemed to be great! I may be measuring off by 3 days? But that's nothing to worry about.... I think I can finally let out a breathe of relief and I think things will be fine from here on. I did get a scan pic but it's one of baby doing a somersault and is upside down?! If she didn't tell me that I wouldnt even know what I would be looking at. I just thought that was such an odd picture to give a parent :shrug:

So looks like I am expecting another boy!! Tbh I felt disappointed at first...I feel guilty about it but now I am fine and happy as long as bubs is healthy :).


----------



## marathongirl

So glad you had a great apt Rainkat and that the kids were able to see the baby!When is your 20 week scan? Did your midwife hazard to guess at the gender?

7- Congrats on a great scan and being team blue! You are the first to know and it will be interesting to see how we divide up between pink and blue! Of course we also have our team yellow!!

How is everyone else?
AFM- had my ECG today and it was harmless. I was all nervous about the procedure. I don't have any results but I' glad it's over!


----------



## marathongirl

Hey Where is everyone? It's been quiet on here the last few days.

Super happy to be an onion!!! Yay!
This weekend will be hard as it was last year at this time that I found out I had lost my LO at 12 weeks and had the Dand C the next day. Dh and I go to church on a regular basis and we will be lighting a candle for our LO this weekend.I sure hope these anniversaries get easier with time. 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## rainkat

Sure has been quiet. 

Tomorrow was my due date for the one I lost :cry:
I am thankful that I am pregnant again. I don't know how I would manage if I didn't have this little one to focus on.

Is anyone else thinking of cloth diapering? I used disposables with my others but I might give cloth a try this time. It's so overwhelming. No idea where to start.


----------



## marathongirl

Hey Rainkat! I used cloth diapers with my first 2 and it was good. I did have a diaper service so didn't have to wash them. I also used disposables at night so they could sleep through the night! I would consider going all the way with this one and buy my own diapers? I will look into it. We could go to Mothering Touch and check it out? Hope everyone had a great weekend! Both of my kids are in hockey tournaments so I guess I know what I will be doing?
So sorry for your anniversary too. Kind of weird that we both have an anniversary this weekend? I agree thank goodness we have our little bubs to concentrate on. Big hugs xo


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Big hugs Marathon and Kat, anniversaries are hard, sending you both peaceful vibes. :hugs: 

Yay for team onion! Have fun at the hockey games and good luck to your kids! :)

I'm going to cloth diaper this time! :) I have friends eager to help me get the hang of it and I'm excited to do it. DH said he's claiming the diaper washing duties, no argument here. ;) 

I had a scare yesterday, a lot of pelvic pressure that wouldn't ease up with rest. I feared the worst and called the perinatologist's office and was told to come on in. My mom drove me, made sure the hospital provided a wheelchair and I got to the office. I was seen right away and almost couldn't bear looking at the screen, I was afraid to see funneling. Thankfully no funneling at all, in fact I gained some cervical length. Checked on the baby and it looked like gummybear was sucking his thumb. (just easier saying his still 100% yellow) So cervix is still closed, stitch still in its original spot and most important is no funneling. The peri said it can be normal to feel some pressure as baby gets bigger and now I have a baseline for 'normal' and anything stronger than that, I get checked out. Going back on Monday for my regular appointment and starting the first of many 17P shots. Just got my 20 week u/s scheduled today, Nov. 29th. Feeling grateful for all being okay right now and praying it continues. 

Hope you all enjoy your weekends! :)


----------



## marathongirl

Awwwww Pink sorry you had to go through that. I'm so glad that gummy bear is good and that your cervix is also good!! Yay. This is your rainbow!! I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Taking a little break between hockey games!


----------



## rainkat

7 congrats on team blue! Boys are awesome.

Glad to hear everything is okay Pinkorblue :hugs: I wish DH were that on board. He says he's going to use disposables. I'm sure once he sees how easy it is he'll come around.

Sounds like fun MG. We could check out Abbysprouts too. I haven't been there yet. I bought a groupon for Jamtots but it's way out in Langford. OT: your dh came up in conversation at my mom's birthday dinner last night. She was showing off her new shoes. Turns out she has been buying from him for years and was absolutely tickled when I told her we are bump buddies. She went on and on about what a small world it is. I think she's planning to stop by the store to congratulate him :haha:

My scan is set for Nov. 26. Apparently they don't tell you the gender but they will note it in your chart so my midwife should be able to tell me at my Dec 3 appt. I don't think she gave a concrete guess at the last appt. but she nodded when dd blurted out "It's a GIRL!" (I asked later how she knew and she said she didn't see a penis). HR was 155. All the old wives tales point to pink.

How is everyone else? Any gender guesses?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:happydance: team blue!!! Congrats 7eleven!!! :D 

Glad your ECG went well, Marathon! Hope the results come in soon. How did the games turn out? 

Kat~ Thank you :hugs: I hope he comes around. I used to think that cloth would be too difficult when I first heard of my friends using them, until I actually saw the diapers for myself. :) Really? That stinks that they don't tell you right there and you'll have to wait for an extra week. :/ I'm thinking your dd might be on to something, I'll join her in team pink! ;) 

I still say my bump is blue and look forward to finding out in the spring! :)


----------



## marathongirl

I'm thinking team pink for you too Rainkat!! I don't know why. 
I have my scan in the 23rd so we are very close!
I'm sure your dh will come around with the cloth diapers.

My poor Ds sprained his ankle badly today. He was warming up for his hockey game and jumped down 4 steps and rolled his ankle. I don't think it's broken but we will get an X-ray tomorrow just to be safe. Feel sad for the poor little guy.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies been on holiday to a lovely little cottage with hubby and our pooch, it was great.x

7eleven congrats on team :blue: Hun. X

Hope ur ds is ok Hun poor thing...c

Hope all u ladies are doing good xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Cheryl- Good to hear fro you. Glad you had a good little holiday. Thanks my ds is doing better. He is able to put some weight on his ankle at least. WE will go for an xray tomorrow as today is a holiday here and nothing is open. When is your gender scan Cheryl?

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Welcome back, Cheryl! Glad you had a great time on holiday. :) 

Marathon~ Oh no, your poor DS :( I hope the x-rays show nothing broken.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, sorry I've not been on in a while! Hope you are all well!

MG - sorry about your ds! Hope he is ok! And not long til your scan now!

Cheryl - so glad you enjoyed your holiday! When's your next scan, can't be far away!

7eleven - congratulations on team blue!!

Pinkorblue - how are you doing? Everything still going ok with the cerclage etc? When's your next scan/appointment? 

How is everyone else? Cherry, jersey, not heard from you guys lately hope you are ok!

AFM - 3 more sleeps til I see my little hobbit again!! I can't wait!!


----------



## marathongirl

HI Bailey! Good to hear from you! Congrats on being a mango and being almost 1/2 way there!! Are you still using your doppler everyday? Somedays I find the LO moving so much that I have the hb for a second and then I lose it! I have to chase him/her around. Can't wait to see your scan pics!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mg! I can't believe I'm almost half way through, scary isn't it??

I don't use the Doppler every day now coz most days I feel baby moving around and kicking now so I don't need as much reassurance, but whenever I do he seems to boot it really hard, I don't think he likes it!! So that's why I only tend to use it if I haven't felt him at all during any one day. When I do use it I also have to chase him around though! He loves hiding from it!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm excited bailey for ur scan mines is 2 wks today the 27th I'm thinking ur team blue and in team pink. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I still think team pink for you too Cheryl! And not long now, it will fly by, I actually stopped counting down and didn't notice until about a week ago when I suddenly realised it was only 10 sleeps away!! 
I am unsure now if I am team blue or pink, I keep saying he but in the back of my mind I keep seeing myself talking about my daughter or our little girl, but maybe that's just coz I want a boy and a girl eventually lol!


----------



## marathongirl

I am also feeling LO moving quite a bit but I do go through periods where I don't feel anything. I know that's normal but it seems strange. Soon enough you will know whether to call your hobbit a him or her!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I hope so anyway! I have a friend who is 29 weeks and at her 20 week scan baby wouldn't get in a position to see so she doesn't know! I guess I'll just have to be team yellow in that case!!

Yeah at first I would feel movements every couple of days or so mg but now it does seem to be daily, and quite a few times a day too.


----------



## rainkat

MG hope your son's ankle is feeling better. Have you got the x-ray results?

Bailey I voted blue on your journal. Can't wait to find out if I'm right :winkwink:

Cheryl our scans are only a day apart. Getting closer :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Aww, your little one sounds adorable already! :) Can't wait til your scan, fx baby isn't modest! Everything on my end is going well so far, I went from 3.5 cm of cervix to just over 5, surprisingly.. I'm hoping to stay stable through Thanksgiving. My next cervix check isn't until the 7th of next month, so I have to pay extra attention to anything that feels different. My 20 week u/s is on the 29th! :) 

Marathon~ Same here with movements, I'm starting to wish I had gotten a Doppler, I still might..

Kat~ Hope time flies for you and Cheryl! :D


----------



## rainkat

Your cervix sound great Pink!

Anyone else developing baby brain? I forgot I had lunch plans yesterday and would have missed them if my friend hadn't texted, then I completely forgot I was supposed to meet with my son's teacher after school. About 8pm I realized I had missed it. It was really important too! I need to start setting reminders on my phone.


----------



## CherylC3

Rainkat will u be finding out the gender?xx

Pinkorblue are u finding out the gender? I ordered a Doppler last wk so waiting on it to come..x


----------



## baileybubs

Have you still not got it Cheryl? That's taking ages!!

All sounding good with your cervix pinkorblue!


----------



## baileybubs

And rainkat, yeah major baby brain, I have always had the ability to enter a room and other why I am there, but now it happens all of the time!!!
It's a bit scary sometimes!!


----------



## rainkat

CherylC3 said:


> Rainkat will u be finding out the gender?xx
> 
> Pinkorblue are u finding out the gender? I ordered a Doppler last wk so waiting on it to come..x

Yes, how about you?

I haven't bought a doppler but dh downloaded an app called babybeat. It basically uses his phone's microphone to amplify baby's heartbeat. It claims to work in the third trimester but I've been using it to listen to baby moving around in there (phone has to be on airplane mode). Last night I think I might have heard the heartbeat. It's fun anyway. For $3.99 I'd recommend it.


----------



## marathongirl

So happy to hear about your cervix Pink!! That's great news.
Cheryl- you will love your Doppler. I still use mine everyday still. I love it.

Rainkat- Thanks and yes we got the results this afternoon and no fracture. Thank goodness! He is still limping and it's a bit swollen but I am taking care of it. So cool you heard the hb with your app. I will bring my Doppler next time we meet and you can try it!!


----------



## rainkat

I would love that. Monday morning right? You might want to text me :blush:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kat~ Yes! On the baby brain, I completely spaced on my DMV appointment on Tuesday :wacko: but going tomorrow since I put a reminder. ;) Would hate to have to pay registration fees for a car I no longer own. That's a pretty cool app! I'm going to ask my DH if he can find it and put it in his phone. 

Cheryl~ Nope, no gender reveal for me but DH wants confirmation since I told him he has a better chance of being sure at 20 weeks. 

Thank you, Marathon and Bailey! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it says on the email I'm not getting it till 10th dec and I wanted it this week to reasure me b4 my scan in a cpl wks :( 

I can't wait to find out the gender. Xxx


----------



## rainkat

I'm an onion!!
I hate onions :haha:

Cheryl that does seem like a long time to wait. Hopefully it will come earlier. When I ship or deliver things I always give a later date in case something goes wrong. That way people are happy when it arrives early.


----------



## baileybubs

That does seem ages Cheryl! I got mine off amazon 3 days after I ordered it! Lets hope it comes earlier!

Mg - so glad ds hasn't broken any bones!!

How's everyone else with dtd at the mo? I pretty much have no interest coz I hardly see df and whenever he wants too the smell of fags on him just makes me wanna gag and really puts me off! Plus he's not the most delicate person and seems to forget I am carrying a mango sized child in my belly, he put his arm across my belly today (just to hug me) and it put pressure on and hurt a little. When I said ow get your arm off he was like "alright alright I didn't press down or anything!". I think coz it's not a huge defined bump he seems to forget how big baby is and thinks I'm exaggerating!!!
Sorry that was a ramble wasn't it lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And yay on being an onion rainkat!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Alright for an onion sized babe, Kat!! :) 

DTD for us will come after I reach the 'ditch the stitch' date, which hasn't been officially set yet but I'm guessing end of March/early April. I miss it and I know DH misses it even more. :haha:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Woohooo Bailey, one last sleep then it's scan day!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rainkat

Of course I love MY onion. But why would they choose a stinky, peely, hairy root that doesn't even have a standard size :dohh:

Not really into DTD right now. I'm reminded of a joke I read in Reader's Digest. A woman's doctor is thinking of lowering the dose of her hormone replacement therapy and asks her what happened the last time they tried. Her reply was "Nothing happened to me, I felt perfectly fine. But my husband turned into a complete ass!"

I try to keep that in mind when I feel the urge to poison his dinner :haha:
Next week I'll probably swing in the other direction and not be able to get enough of him.


----------



## marathongirl

Too funny Rainkat! I feel the same sometimes I just want to strangle my dh! Congrats on being on onion and I agree what a weird thing to pick but we l


----------



## marathongirl

marathongirl said:
 

> Too funny Rainkat! I feel the same sometimes I just want to strangle my dh! Congrats on being on onion and I agree what a weird thing to pick but we l

Oops hit reply too soon! We love our onions anyway! I get to trade my onion in for a sweet potato tomorrow!!
About dtd we have been fairly regular but I agree with you Bailey I would like it a bit gentler. I think dh finds it hard but wth he doesn't have an onion in his belly!
Cheryl my Doppler took about 3 weeks to come. I hope it comes before your scan .


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh for being an onion Hun...xx

I always think I want sex but by the time I get to bed I can't be bothered too tired lol..x

I checked my email and it says my Doppler will be here between the 17th nov and the 10th dec so I'm hoping I comes next wk. xx


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so too Cheryl! It's amazing finding the heartbeat!

I think coz men can't see how big baby is yet from our bellies they forget how much room they are taking up inside us and forget to be gentle lol! I'm like you a lot Cheryl, I always think yeah I'm in the mood today but then I get too tired and them can't be bothered lol!!


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey congrats on your scan!! A little girl how wonderful!! So funny you thought it was a boy for so long. You must be so happy. Get ready to spend way too much money as girls stuff is so cute. It's so easy to buy them stuff. I'm so happy for you!!
How is everyone else?


----------



## baileybubs

I actually had a terrible day today after such a good day yesterday mg. I woke up and was bleeding bright red :cry: 
Went to hospital and it had stopped thankfully, they think it was just one of those things and hopefully a one off coz her heartbeat is fine and I can feel her wriggling away right now. Just really freaked out right now. No pain though and now all seems normal. I keep thinking maybe it wasn't real and my half awake brain made it up but it didn't. 
I don't know if maybe it was all the pressure from the 4 scans yesterday or maybe I have overdone it this week coz I have been shattered from doing activities at work. But either way I am taking it waaaaaaay easier now. Going to ask work if I can have Monday off as I am off tomorrow and Tuesday of anyway so I can have a few days rest.


----------



## rainkat

Oh Bailey, your heart must have stopped! 
Glad to hear she still looks good. I would take that as my body's clear signal to slow WAY down. Take care of yourself and your baby girl :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks rainkat. All seems to be ok for now, no sign of anymore bleeding and she is definately ok in there! Fxd it will all be fine and like you said just a sign to slow way down!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm glad there's no more signs of bleeding and I hope it stays that way. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Big :hugs: bailey I'm glad ur ok now Hun... What prams are u ladies getting? I've started looking online I quite like the look of the silvercross surf but I really wanted a black and purple pram I love the big old silvercross ones u get but they are just not practical. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, had a bit more bright red blood this morning but only a drop and only after I had done a poop (sorry tmi). I've phoned the midwife and they just said to keep a pad on and monitor for anymore and ring back if there is. I'm thinking as its something to do with when I poop it's not something to worry too much about coz the hard stool is probably just knocking some blood from the vaginal canal or cervix area or something. Just gotta hope that was it and rest!

I like the xtreme travel system from mother care Cheryl, it's usually half price at £200 but I also like the mamas and papas sola (if I'm remembering the name properly)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I like the xtreme travel system from mothercare too..x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm gonna buy mine in january with all my other stuff in hope that I can get it all in january sales lol!

My SIL and BIL are giving me their moses basket and some other stuff. I didnt know what to say when they asked if we wanted it but I guess them having it in their house is probably too upsetting for them. Aw they are going to do the most amazing thing with their daughters ashes, they are getting them made into crystals and put into a ring for each of them so that she will always be with them. I thought that was an amazing idea.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm hoping to get one in the jan sales too, aw tht is so nice wot they're doing...x


----------



## baileybubs

I keep saying I'm gonna buy all this stuff in January but with what money I don't know lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm lucky my mums buying us our pram and my grans getting our nursery furniture so we just hav house stuff to get done like new wardrobes and the loft floored. X


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, I think that's lovely to do with their sweet little ones ashes, Bailey. 

We still kept the travel system from our little angel, and the baby food maker. All that's left is clothes, cloth diapers, diaper bag and other odds and ends. I hope to shop sometime in February or early March.


----------



## marathongirl

Ohhh Bailey I just read your post. I'm so glad that your little baby girl is ok. Do you think the blood is coming from your anus and not your vagina? I have had blood after pooping as well and quadruple checked and it was coming from my behind there was nothing up front. Just a thought? I started to cry when I read what your family is doing with the ashes of their little girl. How beautiful.

I haven't thought about strollers yet. I will wait until we get closer.
Hope everyone is doing well. Please take it easy Bailey.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mg, it was definately vaginal blood, they checked at hospital. They have no idea what's caused it but fingers crossed it was a one off and no more bleeding. I'm taking tomorrow off work anyways.

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## DodgerLove

Hi ladies! 

I've just decided to revisit this site & after looking around have made my mind up to stick around. :) I am currently 19 wks (today) pregnant with a little boy bun, expected to arrive on April 14, 2013 :D In September of last year I had a MC @ 17wks2days along, it was a boy. :( 5here was never any clear explanation as to what happened, Doctor categorized it as just another random MC, according to autopsy report baby was developing fine.

I am a type 2 diabetic, have been for 10yrs already, I am considered a high risk preg. Fortunately unlike the 1st time, this time around the Doctors are more attentive, I am seeing a specialist & I get scans at every appt. My first preg was rough as I wasnt seen for my first check up til I was 13 wks along due to careless medical staff. Between poking my fingers & injecting my insulin I go through 9 pokes on a daily basis to keep my sugar levels at a normal range, and I still wouldnt change that for the world. 

As you can imagine like you all, I was also terrified of going through the same thing all over again, so when the 17th wk came along I was super emotional, upset, scared then the 18th wk came & I felt kind of relieved thus making my way back to these forums. Im excited, nervous & a bit scared but I dont let my fears get in the way of my enjoying my pregnancy anymore. :) 

Wishing you all a blessed pregnancy.

ohhh & I just got a prenatal listener, though I cant hear his HB yet, I can surely hear him kicking around. <3


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome dodgerlove!

Sorry for the loss of your son, but congratulations on getting to 19 weeks!! PAL can be so hard and the worry never goes away but its really nice to be part of a thread full of people that understand. When is your next scan?

AFM - more bleeding again this morning, only a little again and only after a number 2 again, I am now convinced it actually come from behind and NOT from my vagina. They checked for piles and everything yesterday and said they couldnt see any blood so assumed it was vaginal blood. But perhaps it was an anal fissure or burst blood vessel that keeps re-opening whenever I do a number 2, coz it does sting when I first go (sorry for the tmi ladies!!). Going to see my doctor later to get some advice and maybe get a stool softener to see if that stops it happening. Plus I have blood test results from last week so I can check if anything showed up on them.
On the positive though, Millie is wriggling away and her heart beat is perfectly fine! So glad I have a Doppler!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi Dodger, I'm so sorry about your sweet little Elijah. :hugs: Congrats on getting to 19 weeks and I wish you many, many more weeks of a healthy, peaceful as possible pregnancy. Congrats on being team blue too!! :D I love his name too, gave my little 20 weeker the same middle name. 

My week of terror is coming this Friday. :( I'm praying I don't see my mucus plug come out again.. 

Bailey~ Ouch, I know that feeling all too well and I'm sorry you're experiencing this. I hope it heals very soon for you, mine would take over a week before I could go pain free. I think a stool softner is a great idea. Happy to hear Millie is doing great! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks pinkorblue, and to add to my stress I have my driving test tomorrow!! If I could I would have cancelled it but its too late for me to cancel now and get my money back so I may as well just take it anyway coz either way I wont get my £100 back!!


----------



## rainkat

Welcome Dodger :flower:

Sorry for your loss, and congrats on making it to 19 weeks team blue :happydance: I'm starting to worry I might be developing GD. My dad has adult onset type 1 diabetes (unusual but apparently it happens) and I have a few other risk factors. I've noticed the past week I've been excessively thirsty. Hopefully I'm being overly paranoid. I didn't develop it in any of my other preganancies but I am over 35 now so my odds go up. 

Bailey I'm so glad to hear Millie is still doing well. I don't think I've ever had cause to say this before but I hope you're bleeding out your butt :haha: In all seriousness unless they went in with a scope I don't see how they can tell that you don't have internal hemmorhoids or a tear or something. 

Pinkorblue fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Marathongirl see you soon!


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome dodge congrats on 19wks..xx

Bailey last wk I had bleeding from behind just when I wiped tho.. It was stingy lol...xx

Just home from Xmas shopping treated myself to new bras I've went from a 32b to a 32dd :) loving my new boobs..x


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey I'm convinced the bleeding is coming from behind. I have had that a couple of times this pregnancy. It seems to have gotten a lot better over the last few weeks thank goodness. The fact that Millie is wriggling and her hb are perfect are signs that all is well.

Welcome Dodger and congrats to make it to 19 weeks. Also yay for being team blue!!

Rainkat- hope you don't have GD. Still waiting for doctor she is 30 mind behind. Grrrr... I will text you as soon as I'm out! It's not a long apt today.

Cheryl- yay for shopping. I need new bras mine leaves a huge mark after I take it off like its cutting in. I would say I'm at least up a size! Dh loves it!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I am feeling much better about it all today. It was just soooo much blood on Saturday that it didnt seem like it could have come from behind but fingers crossed it was and Millie is just fine. And a positive out of this, I had fybogel twice yesterday and this morning and been able to poop twice today lol (sorry tmi) and second time didnt hurt as much and there was no blood yay!!! The things we find to celebrate eh ladies??

Now I'm just panicking about my driving test, but I am gonna take PMA with me, I can do this, I'll be doing it for Millie, and if I do fail, I just have to take it again in a couple of weeks!

Cheryl - I hate my new boobs! 36J and they are sooooooo heavy and saggy lol!! Would be better if I had a more supportive bra I suppose but I just cant afford to pay £40 for one and most normal shops dont go up to that size grrr! But again, at least Millie will benefit because I want to breastfeed so its all for her and that makes it all worth it!


----------



## baileybubs

MG my bras are like that too! Have you got ones without underwire coz I have read that underwires can damage milk ducts or something??


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ How's your DS's ankle doing? I've been meaning to ask..

Bailey~ Sending you more PMA! You _will_ ace your driving test! :) 

Kat~ I hope you don't develop GD, I'll be thinking of you. xx When will you have testing done? 

Cheryl~ Glad you're loving your new boobs! ;) 

I'm still waiting to get new bras, my maternity store was out of my bra sizes. :/ The sales tried to be helpful and said they do have online selections, great, but I prefer to try them on first. I'll check again next month.


----------



## marathongirl

Pink- thanks for asking. It's much better we have been icing the heck out of it. Kids are so resilient! He is still limping a bit and I've said no running(yeah right).

Bailey-glad you are able to go. What a relief I remember it well! You will pass your driver's test for sure. Thinking about you.

AFM- I am going to look for new bras this week. I do have underwire in them so maybe I should get one's without? I didn't know that about the milk ducts??


----------



## CherylC3

I got underworked ones il maybe get ones without in a cpl months when there bigger again lol...xx

Bailey good luck Hun for today. Xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Check out my journal for my surgery update! Also...a couple of other things. Hope all is well with everyone! :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ladies I failed, but rebooked already. My overall driving was good, not the disaster I expected but I WILL pass next time lol!! Didn't like the examiner, he was mean and talked to me like a child when he told me why I'd failed, but I guess I wouldn't like him seen as he failed me lol!! If I get him again and he passes me I'm sure I'll love him lol!!

How is everyone today? Anyone up to anything exciting? When's everyone's upcoming scans? I don't have another one now boo!! Unless something is wrong but touchwood that won't happen. 

Oh and I didn't have any bleeding today yay!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies! 

Hope you are all okay, had my 20 week scan (@ 20+4) today, and everything is perfect! Pictures are great and I am so happy that little one is healthy and has all his or her organs working properly! 

We stuck to our guns and are still *TEAM YELLOW!!*

Think this is the reason I was staying away from forum until the scan, as I was still worried that something my go wrong, but now I think I am convinced, and at ease that things will be okay! 
Feeling kicks all the time now, not so hard on the outside but the flutters and movements on the inside and then I feel a little flick on the outside, it's amazing! 

Bailey - hope your bleeding is okay, and don't worry too much about your diving test.. You will pass eventually! Xxx how you feeling bump buddy? 

Hope all you other ladies are okay too! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## baileybubs

Hey jersey!! 

Yay that picture is amazing!!! So happy that the scan went so well and you feel much happier with the pregnancy now! Its so great to be at this stage isnt it? Less then 4 weeks til V day hun!!! And well done on staying team yellow!! I thought that I would end up being team yellow too because my little Millie had to be scanned 4 times coz she was in awkward positions to be measured and they couldnt see if there were boy or girl parts but eventually she said she was pretty sure its a little girl lol!

The bleeding seems to have stopped fingers crossed!!!! And the fybgel is definitely making it 'easier' to poop so its not hurting and I am much better than I was a few days ago. I will still definitely be taking it a lot easier at work though after all this, and I have just phoned work and my boss has basically said that I am not allowed to do anything anymore basically lol!!

As for the driving, its actually made me more determined to do it now and I dont feel as scared! I dont care how many times it takes, I will pass eventually coz I can drive and today was just stupid mistakes lol!! PMA!!


----------



## rainkat

You know you're spending too much time on a forum when...

I kept dreaming about you last night Bailey :haha:

In one of my dreams I was taking you out to practice before your test. I told you about how I failed my first test because I was nervous and my tester was a grumpy old man. The second attempt my tester was really nice (and good-looking) and put me totally at ease. I passed with an almost perfect score. We also went shopping for strollers and I think in another dream you were wearing a santa hat and we were baking cookies. I'm surprised I didn't dream about bras.

You'll pass next time :flower:

Congrats on the beautiful scan Jersey :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Good, I'm glad he's doing better. Active kiddos are tough to slow down, even when it's for their own good. My oldest was so impatient and was desperate to play sports again, thankfully his thumb fracture was a very small one, but I had him stay in a cast for extra week. Sending him healing thoughts. Happy bra shopping and I hope you find comfy ones! I wish I could do wireless but my boobs are too heavy, even non-pregnant. :haha:

Bailey~ Aww, boo to that instructor! :hugs: You'll pass next time for sure and yay for no bleeding!! Sounds like a supportive boss, that's great news! I'm happy you're doing better, hun. :flower: 

Jersey~ Congrats on a great scan and awesome looking babe, yellow buddy! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Jersey congrats on ur scan Hun...xx

Rainkat so funny my dreams are nuts the now. Xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kat~ :haha: sweet dream you had though! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe thanks rainkat!! And good to know that passing first time is something a lot havent done! Hope my next examiner is good looking next time, although might make me more nervous haha!! I'm deffo gonna wear a bump-showing top though, make them feel more sympathetic lol!!

Pinkorblue - I shouldnt have non-underwire either coz mine are big non-pregnant anyway, but I just found it too painful, now they dont get the support they ned though, I cant win lol!! 

Cheryl - I love how your writing sounds Scottish too lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol, you think so ive never noticed..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Its how you said your dreams are "nuts the now" lol


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Hey jersey!!
> 
> Its so great to be at this stage isnt it? Less then 4 weeks til V day hun!!

Thanks bump bud... Is my pregnancy brain kicking in.. I don't have a clue what you mean by "V Day" .. And as soon as you say it I will be like.. DUH! 

But I have sat here for ten minutes trying to figure out what it means?! Lol

X


----------



## rainkat

I had to look it up a few days ago cause I didn't know. 

It's Viability Day. If your baby is born after 24 weeks the hospital will do everything to keep them alive.


----------



## baileybubs

^^^^^ what rainkat said Jersey lol! I also didnt know what it meant a few weeks ago, but its a great milestone!


----------



## baileybubs

Theres also a higher chance of survival after 24 weeks, but I think thats coz doctors actually do something to help them survive so maybe that statistic is a bit skewed lol.


----------



## marathongirl

Good to hear from you Jersey and congrats on your beautiful LO! Love the pic!

Rainkat- too funny about your dreams! Mine are so weird too!

Bailey- You will pass next time I know it. Now you know what to expect!!

Pink- thanks for asking about DS. Yes you obviously know what it's like to have a super active kid. It's so hard to slow them down. Fx'd he listens to me and doesn't hurt it again.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless your son MG, can imagine he wont like having to be careful, he sounds like my nephews, no slowing them down lol!!


----------



## marathongirl

Thank goodness for no blood this morning Bailey. I'm sure it was coming from behind. Yes my DS has been like that from in utero. If yours is really active she might be like that too!I have always had him in lots of activities to burn up his energy.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she's really active at the moment!! Currently giving me that belly flopping feeling by doing somersaults in there I think lol!!! Although I am being naughty and drinking diet coke, I have been craving fizzy drinks and got df to get me diet coke, should maybe think about buying some soda water so I can have that with high juice instead of naughty coke lol!!
She's probably going mad from the caffeine and bubbles lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hav u been on Amazon?? It's there Black Friday sale it's great I worked up the courage to buy my 1st baby things we ordered a monitor, baby bouncer chair and play gym all had great deals....xxx


----------



## CherylC3

My Doppler arrived :) yeh xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ My fingers are tightly crossed! 

Cheryl~ Haven't checked out the site lately but I'm waiting to purchase a couple of books from there. I need to plan for next year, I rarely have spending money by the end of the month. :blush: I should take advantage of at least one Black Friday in my lifetime. lol 

:happydance: for your doppler's arrival and great job getting some baby items. :thumbup:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's amazing Hun I just put it on the credit card and worry when the bill comes in lol. Xx


----------



## rainkat

Yay for your Doppler Cheryl :happydance:

Marathongirl brought hers over for me to try the other day. What fun! I'm keeping my eyes open for a good deal on a used one.

My midwife is on vacation but I spoke to one of her partners yesterday and am going for the GD test this morning. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hmm, maybe I should just apply for a credit card. ;) 

Kat~ Glad you enjoyed Marathon's doppler. :) My thoughts are with you today, good luck and keep us posted. xx


----------



## marathongirl

Yay for your Doppler Cheryl!! Isn't it grreat! So jealous of your new stuff!

Pink- I'm with you, I can't really afford anything right now and I have a credit card! It's just already at it's limit!

Rainkat-please let us know how it went today? Thinking about you.
AFM- realy tired today for some reason? Just about finished at work and then can home and relax!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Enjoy your doppler! :)


----------



## rainkat

I'm not sure how long it takes to get the results but I will tell you that test is truly awful. It involves fasting for 10 hours, taking a fasting blood sugar, drinking a disgusting room temperature glucose syrup then having more blood drawn after 1 hour and again after 2 hours. I wasn't allowed to leave the lab because they don't want you to burn any energy during the test. 

I found out after waiting 20 minutes for my turn the first lab I went to only had a flavour of syrup I am allergic to so I had to drive to a second lab. I ended up not starting the test until 9:30am. Fasting and pregnancy do not mix. I still feel rotten.

Fingers crossed it all comes back clear [-o&lt;


----------



## CherylC3

Aw good luck rainkat. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Rainkat: Good luck, hun! I know that test is awful. I did the 1 hr and 3 hr. :( I ended up with GD, but its not as bad as I had thought. I don't like being high risk. But, I control with low carb diet and checking my glucose three times a day.


----------



## rainkat

Thank you leinzlove!

My dad has type 1 Diabetes and I've grown up watching him manage it. It's good to know that GD doesn't have to be as intense as his routine. I think I hear stories like Dodgerlove and that's what I picture. I'm really hoping if I do have it I can keep it controlled without insulin so I can still plan a homebirth. Insulin controlled diabetes is one of the conditions that requires a hospital birth here.

On to bigger and brighter things. We have scans coming up :happydance:
And I'm not a stinky onion anymore :haha:

Happy Thanksgiving to the US folks!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :hugs:


----------



## rainkat

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I DON'T HAVE GD!!! I have never been so happy to get a negative test!

My midwife thinks it might be a good idea to test again later on but for now I am good :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is having a great day too :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay rainkat that's awesome news!!! Amazeballs lol!!!

Cheryl - yay for Doppler!!! And new baby stuff. How are you finding the Doppler?

How is everyone? We need more scan pics lol!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Woohooo Kat, very very happy for you!!!! :D 

Happy Thanksgiving to you too, Dani! :)

Bailey~ I'll post my scan pics one week from today!! :happydance: 

Maybe it's the turkey talking but I feel more positive today and have a lot more hope that all is well in there. Gummy bear has been kicking up a storm and I actually got to feel it on the outside for the first time today. :cloud9:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh rainkat so happy for u...xx

Bailey 4 sleeps till mines xx

Pinkorblue yeh for feeling kicks Hun xxc


----------



## baileybubs

Pinkorblue - yay for those movements!! Awesome isnt it?? I keep getting df to put his hand on my bump when I feel her and he says he cant feel it yet!! To me it feels so strong lol!! And yay for scan in a week!!

Cheryl - oooh 4 sleeps yay!!! Cant wait!! I followed your lead and got some stuff from amazon black friday. I got a baby bath, bottles, breast pads and something else that I cant remember now coz I was going click happy haha!

I went shopping today with a preggo friend who I havent seen for ages (strange how friendships grow and change when you get married and pregnant etc). We went to get some maternity clothes, but got very annoyed because every single shop has basically taken all the maternity clothes away to make room for the christmas party outfits!!! I was so annoyed coz it basically makes me feel like people just arent supposed to be pregnant this time of year coz its party season! So I went online and theres virtually nothing online too that doesnt cost the earth! Its making me sad that I cant look good and show off my bump in nice clothes, anyone else having this problem??


----------



## CherylC3

Aw amazon was great.. I'm going to get some stuff in a few wks when I'm bigger cos I just feel too small for maternity clothes yet I'm just wearing my leggings with jumper dresses I hav the now xxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Yes it is! Sorry your DF isn't able to feel Millie yet, he's not alone though. DH can't feel gummy bear either, not much longer before they will though. :) Sorry about your shopping experience with your friend, frustrating isn't it? :/ I can relate as far as expenses of maternity, for us online prices pretty much match the maternity shops. I've been lucky at times to come when there's a sale but I'm not one to spend a ton on clothing as it is. I mean, $40 for a pair of maternity leggings?? :hugs: I hope you find something nice you can buy. 

Have fun shopping in a few weeks, Cheryl! :)


----------



## baileybubs

I have just found new look online have some nice stuff and an amazing black and white 50s style polka dot maternity dress that I really badly want to get but dont know if I can justify it seen as its winter!! I may wear it a couple of times over xmas but then its still gonna be cold weather til Millie's due date so probably wont wear it again!! And the same shop have a santa baby t-shirt and a new york skyline one that are 2 for £15 but I dont wan to keep spending loads of money lol!!! Should I get the dress or not??
This is the dress

https://www.newlook.com/shop/matern...-polka-dot-dress_268749409?productFind=search


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Awesome isnt it?? I keep getting df to put his hand on my bump when I feel her and he says he cant feel it yet!! To me it feels so strong lol!!
> 
> know how you feel there, it feels like little one is somersaulting and I can only eel it on the outside on the odd occasion, and that's only if I am sat with my hands on my belly all night!
> 
> As soon as I tell my husband to put his hand there he says the same thing... Hat he can't feel anything! I am sure he thinks I am faking it or just trying to make him feel better! Hehe
> 
> We went to get some maternity clothes, but got very annoyed because every single shop has basically taken all the maternity clothes away to make room for the christmas party outfits!!! I was so annoyed coz it basically makes me feel like people just arent supposed to be pregnant this time of year coz its party season! So I went online and theres virtually nothing online too that doesnt cost the earth! Its making me sad that I cant look good and show off my bump in nice clothes, anyone else having this problem??

once again... Yup! Went shopping at H&M today to try and find a nice top or dress, and all the maternity stuff they had was vest tops and jumpers.. Not much at all.. All the non-maternity clothes are sparkly, party tops and dresses, shiny leggings, blazers... The lot! What are us pregnant women supposed to wear? It's a nightmare! 
and after looking online.. Everything seems so much more expensive than normal clothes... Dresses are £45/50 and over... Tops pretty much the same! 

When your pregnant all you want is some clothes that make you feel a little glam and sexy... And you want to dress up like the rest of the world for Xmas parties etc! .. Are we not allowed to look nice too??! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Have a look on the new look website Jersey, just found some kinda nice things, some of their dresses are nice and not too expensive but I dont know how much wear I'd get out of a dress really at this time of year.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Jersey~ No kidding! 

Bailey~ I really like the dress, pretty cool that it's under $40 (had to use the US converter) if it were me, I would get it. :) I do understand about the weather though so it is a bit of a tough choice..


----------



## baileybubs

Might leave that page with the dress open on the laptop see if df gets the hint and buys it me haha!


----------



## JerseyBean

I was going to buy that dress!! Hehe I was looking on the new look site the other day, but didn't buy anything! 
That dress is gorgeous! Buy it! 
you will get loads of wear out of it!! You can pop a nice little black Cardigan over it when it's cold... Wear it with some black pumps or flat boots and lack tights as a casual wear... Or you can dress it up with a pair of little heels, or even alley pumps again and a nice drop necklace and earrings, and a shrug or blazer?!

Just call me Gok! Hehehe I would wear it all the time! So pretty! 

Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe I love your enthusiasm Jersey!! I would love to wear it all the time but it so blustery and rainy at the mo I reckon I'd end up looking out the window and just wearing a jumper and leggings lol!! Think I may just get it anyway haha!! Even if I only wear it once its not exactly mega expensive is it?


----------



## JerseyBean

It's the cheapest maternity dress I have seen so far... BUY IT!!!! 

How's about a bump pic? I need to see if I'm lagging behind, steaming ahead or the same as you on the bump scale?! Hehehe x 
X


----------



## baileybubs

This was at 19 + 4 weeks (which I know is nearly two weeks ago lol). I would take another now but its too dark to get a decent pic so might add a new one tomorrow coz apparently I have proper popped out over the last few days lol!!

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_0903.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Ooops I've just spent £80 on maternity clothes hehehe!! So excited that I can buy them though! At first I thought maybe they are a waste of money but actually I think why not? I didn't get to buy any with my last pregnancy and this time I am being positive and happy, so why not? Lol x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ooooh, what did you get?? Did you decide to get the dress? :)


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey- get the dress for sure if you haven't already!! It's so cute! I love it even though I don't wear dresses that much. I would lovebto buy some maternity clothes. I think I will now that I had my scan today. 
Baby was perfect and wriggling away! We got some really good pics but I don't know how to post them? Yes I am a geek! We didn't get any info on gender as they are not allowed to say by law here. The results will go back to my doctor and I can find out next week. The suspense is killing me. The tech said that everything was looking good and that baby was close to a week ahead but I'm not surprised as I know I ov'd early the cycle we got preggo! Anyways I am on cloud nine that my dh and I got to see our LO again. This was dh's first time as he wasn't there at the 12 week scan. Can't wait to hear from Kat and Cheryl next week and did you say yours is next week too Pink? 
I can really feel baby move a lot in the last few days and on the outside too. Of course same thing as soon as dh puts his hand on my belly the baby doesn't move!!


----------



## baileybubs

MG that's awesome!!! Strange how you have to wait for the doctor to tell you though? When do you find out?? I was jealous of my df when we had the 20 weeks scan coz he got to see so much more than me coz the tech had to take so many measurements, but when I did see her I actually watched her flip over onto her belly!

I did buy the dress ladies!! As well as 3 loose shirt tops, 2 t-shirts, and two going out tops with little swallows on them. I'm well excited but they are down for delivery between Mon and Thurs. If they deliver Monday no-ones home after 9am!! So you guarantee it will be Monday lol!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ So glad your scan went well and your DH got to see for the first time. :) It's a shame they can't tell you right there, not sure I understand why but cant wait til you update next week. Yep, my scan is next week too. Yay for your little one moving and getting to feel on the outside too, a great milestone reached!! :D 

Bailey~ :thumbup: for the dress, Jersey gave awesome advice for getting the most out of the dress, woohoo. Good for you getting your well desvered maternity clothes! Fingers crossed delivery will happen while one of you are at home.


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Ladies! It does feel like a milestone to get passed the 20 week scan! I can't wait until we all know.(most of us that is). I'm not sure why they can't say but I was hoping to get hints. My dh thought she was hinting at a girl but who knows? I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I have lots of hockey I mean my kids have lots of hockey. 
So envious of your new clothes Bailey!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm in a panic me and hubby had :sex: this morning for the first time in ages and after it I've had pink blood I'm so worried :( I used my Doppler and baby sounds fine but shud I be going to get checked at the hospital or just leave it? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know you have already rung midwife Cheryl so glad that all seems ok but just be on the look out for anymore just in case. I am sure that its just that dh has just irritated you cervix and nothing to worry about. Thank god you have your Doppler already!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Oh I kno dopplars are a god send lol. Xx


----------



## marathongirl

Cheryl- how are you? Sorry you are going through this. Thank goodness for your Doppler! I'm sure babes is ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks the spotting stopped yesterday so nothing to worry about, poor hubby isn't getting any now for a while lol it totally freaked me out. Xxx


----------



## rainkat

Glad to hear everything is okay Cheryl. Scary!

My scan is in 2 hours. Yes, it's ridiculous that they will write it in your chart but not disclose the gender. At least they do that though. My friend who had her baby in August had to pay for a separate gender scan because they wouldn't tell at all when she had hers. They keep changing the rules.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: Cheryl, glad the spotting stopped.

Kat~ How weird to keep changing the rules like that, but at least you will have it written down. That's a shame your friend had to pay for a separate scan. Thinking of you and can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## rainkat

Scan was amazing. I'm calling myself team pink until proven otherwise cause that's what I saw :haha: Here "she" is:

In the middle pic she's sticking out her tongue :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







profile.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









tongue out.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









hand by face.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, such a lovely baby, Kat!!! :D <3


----------



## marathongirl

So happy to hear that the spotting stopped Cheryl. Did I tell you my name is Cheryl as well? I'm assuming that's your name?

Rainkat- such beautiful pics!! I'm so glad all looked perfect in your scan!! 
AFM- I'm on the ferry with dh coming back from Vancouver. I did a bit too much shopping! Of course nothing for myself but that's ok it was fun!


----------



## Storm7

Cheryl - glad the spottin has stopped. 

Kat - great pictures. 

It is very exciting now the teams are starting to form. So I shall throw my team into the mix - I am determinedly team yellow! 

Hello to all the ladies I have missed x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi everyone!!

Cheryl I hope the scan has all gone ok today! Let us know I'm getting nervous here lol! I am sure its all fine I just cant wait to see what team you are and see those pics!!

Rainkat - gorgeous scan pics hun!!! Cant wait to see if you join me on team pink!!

MG - when do you find out??

Jersey, pinkorblue and Storm - well done on being so restrained and staying team yellow! (I have got that right havent i that you guys dont want to know??)

Sorry if I have missed anyone, I am in a giddy coz all my maternity wear came this morning and now I have just had my baby bath, bottles and breast pads delivered lol!! Its like christmas morning!!

Heres a pic of me in the maternity polka dot dress and one of my new T shirt

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_0917.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_0920.png


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies so sorry to keep u waiting but we were away pram shopping with my mum :) 

The scan went well she said everything looked perfect but I hav a low lying placenta and nd another scan at 32wks just to check the position of it then she said most woman's resolve itself by 32 wks so I hav nothing to worry about...x

And we are having a boy...xxxxx:) so wrong again with my gender guesses lol...xx

Congrats on team pink Hun lovely scan pics..x

Bailey loving ur clothes. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Can we see a pic??? So happy for you and your little boy cheryl!!! Did you buy a pram?

Thanks, I love the clothes! Some people have said why have I bothered "wasting" money on maternity clothes but I feel so much better in clothes that arent mega tight or like a tent on me so to me they arent a waste at all, I feel great lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Here's little Leo or Harrison Smyth :blue:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Love the names too cheryl, gorgeous picture!


----------



## CherylC3

Going to hav Robert as the middle name cos thts my dads name. Xx


----------



## rainkat

Cheryl, he's perfect! Congrats on team blue. Boys really are awesome. 

Love the dress Bailey. I've bought some maternity clothes. I felt dumpy in baggy clothes and I don't want to stretch out my regular clothes or I will end up having to replace them. If you keep them in good shape they will last several pregnancies plus you can resell them or pass them on to friends when you are done. Totally worth the money.


----------



## JerseyBean

Hello ladies! 

Bailey.. Gorgeous bump pic, and gorgeous dress and t- shirt! I am deffo gonna get that dress it's lovely! 

Cheryl/Rainkat... Congrats on your team pink and blue revelations! and great scan pics!

Storm .. So glad i still have some Team yellow buddies! Hehe

Its so hard to keep up on here with all the scans and bumps etc! 

Here's me at 21+4 today... Boobies are humongous and bump feels like its growing by the day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baileybubs

Wow jersey what a lovely bump you have, and you are very pretty hun!

The dress I got would look lush on you! Deffo have a look at the new look maternity online coz their stuff is really good for a decent price. Asda is good too but there wasnt much choice on theirs.


----------



## RomaTomato

I am so jealous of all your bumbs! I got nada! 

Cheryl congrats on your little dude! We find out in 2 weeks!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Glad you had a great time shopping, Marathon! 

Bailey~ Yay!! Dress is awesome and great shirt! Woohoo for the bump pic too! :D Oh boo to those who said its a waste of money, you have a right to be comfortable. I second what Kat said. :) 

Congrats on being team blue, Cheryl!!! :happydance: What a cutie and love your name choices! 

Jersey~ Love the bump pic! :) 

Roma~ Looking forward to your gender update! :D 

I'm due for an updated bump pic, I'll post it along with the scan pic on Thursday. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Cheryl he is adorable! I love Leo best and Robert, too. :) 

Rainkat: Your pictures are sooooo adorable! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks, jersey loving ur bump Hun. Xxx


----------



## rainkat

Gorgeous bump Jersey :flower:

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Pinkorblue!


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Wow jersey what a lovely bump you have, and you are very pretty hun!
> 
> The dress I got would look lush on you! Deffo have a look at the new look maternity online coz their stuff is really good for a decent price. Asda is good too but there wasnt much choice on theirs.

Ah bailey you are so sweet! Thankyou... But I am not very pretty! Hahaha 

I really like that dress, I'm off to the UK tomorrow (well Jersey to be precise!) to visit my parents, so will have a little peek in new look and then I can try it on before buying! X


----------



## marathongirl

Wow I missed a lot in the last day! 
Congrats Cheryl on a beautiful scan and being team blue!!! I love your names too!! He looks perfect!
Jersey- beautiful bump!! 
Pink- cant wait to see your scan pics tomorrow!
Roma- looking forward to knowing your team too!! 
Rainkat- we are anxiously awaiting to see what team you are'

AFM- talked with doctor this morning and we are team PINK!!! My dh is over the moon! I'm happy that doc said that everything on scan looked perfect! I will get Rainkat to show me how to post my pics!


----------



## rainkat

It's confirmed... :pink::happydance:

I can't wait to tell my daughter :cloud9: I'm almost in tears at work thinking about it. I might make a pink cake with white icing.


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats on team pink ladies xxx


----------



## JerseyBean

Congrats to all the Team pink revelations! 

There seems to be a lot of team pink.. I am getting confused as to who is what now! Hehe I know Cheryl is team blue, but me, Roma and pinkorblue are team yellow?? 

Bailey... Maybe you would be a honey and put the teams on the first page? 
It may be too much hassle.. But as baby brain is seriously kicking in now.. It may be easier for everyone as not everyone has it in their tickers/signature etc? 

Sat in Copenhagen airport waiting for my flight to london, and then connecting flight to my little home island... having a cheeky Apple pie Latte, and a slice of cake... Because as L'Oreal says... I'm worth it!! 

So happy at the mo..on my way to see my parents and friends, I've got a cute little bump, feeling movements all the time.., and apart from a little insomnia now and again.. Really enjoying being pregnant! 

Xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Done Jersey! We have 3 team blue (Cheryl, 7Eleven and Mightymom), 4 pink (Leinzlove, ME!!, Rainkat and Marathon Girl) and 7 who are either staying team yellow or are yet to find out (Ttc1at34, cherrytomato, romatomato, tawn, pinkorblue, storm and YOU!!)

The tickers I have used from The Bump website only do them in green though not yellow lol!!

I have also noticed sadly a couple of ladies who have had losses from the original line up, which is sad. Love and hugs to ginny83 and Beccyboo if you ever read this and lots of sticky dust to you xxxxx

Also a couple of ladies who are still doing well but dont really come on here anymore dan-o, EMTamanda and tk2, hope you and your bumps are well!!

Three more ladies are now pregnant again following losses in the first tri from the beginning of this thread, congratulations to Girlinyork, ladykara and srrhc!!! Hope everything is going well and these are your rainbows!!

Elohcin seems to have left bnb I think coz she wanted to delete her account.

I hope I didnt miss anyone there!! I have tried really hard going back through the thread to find everyone and what they are up to!!!

And I have noticed that cherrytomato and ttc1at34 just havent been on bnb for a while, hope you are well ladies!


----------



## baileybubs

First page well and truly updated ladies, if I have missed anyone I am very sorry!! Its taken me nearly an hour to check up on where everyone is so if I missed anyone it really was coz I couldnt find any posts by you!!

Quite proud of myself for it haha!! But I have included any losses too and the new BFP's from some ladies so we can see what has happened to all the ladies at a glance!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Jersey~ I LOVE your avatar! :D

Bailey~ You are awesome! Great job with the updates for all of us, B. :) I've been thinking about them also, I hope all is going well for them. Big :hugs: and lots of :dust: to those still waiting for their rainbows. 

Marathon and Kat~ Yay for team PINK :happydance: Congrats!! 

The scan went very well this morning, we got a cheerful and picture happy tech. I scanned the ones that came out the best. :) Cervix is behaving so far, even with a 12oz little one in there. Celebrating this mini milestone, we made it to the anatomy scan and I'm thankful for it. :cloud9: Still team yellow! :winkwink:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8230757642_221271911b_n.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8230775732_5fc1ffff22_n.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8229712115_88718ae2ba_n.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8481/8230765082_5e35b45809_n.jpg


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks so much for all of your work Bailey!!

Rainkat- congrats on Team PINK!!!!! I had tears in my eyes when I found out yesterday as well! Can't wait to go shopping!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Let us know how your scan goes Pink!


----------



## marathongirl

marathongirl said:


> Thanks so much for all of your work Bailey!!
> 
> Rainkat- congrats on Team PINK!!!!! I had tears in my eyes when I found out yesterday as well! Can't wait to go shopping!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Let us know how your scan goes Pink!

You look great Pink! We must have been posting at the same time! Lovely scan pics!! So glad the cervix is behaving. I know what you mean about getting to this milestone. So exciting and so much to be thankful for!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

marathongirl said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your work Bailey!!
> 
> Rainkat- congrats on Team PINK!!!!! I had tears in my eyes when I found out yesterday as well! Can't wait to go shopping!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Let us know how your scan goes Pink!
> 
> You look great Pink! We must have been posting at the same time! Lovely scan pics!! So glad the cervix is behaving. I know what you mean about getting to this milestone. So exciting and so much to be thankful for!Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower: I completely agree. :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Great bump pics everyone almost a month ago now. I'm trying to catch up!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ladykara said:


> :hi:Hey girls
> 
> Well I said I'll be back when I'm pregnant again....:happydance: I haven't had a period since my d&c but the digi test I did last thurs said 2-3 weeks so I'm guessing due 27th June -4th July. I wasn't going to post until I saw a certain other ex spring blossom is also pregnant the same time as me.. So thought I would stop stalking.....
> 
> Loving all your bump pics !!! So pleased to hear you guys are still here..xx

Yay Ladykara, CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

marathongirl said:


> It was great meeting Rainkat today!! Too bad we all couldn't meet sometime. Can you imagine?
> Roma- congrats on becoming an onion and 17 weeks!!! Are you still using your doppler everyday?
> AFM- I had some good news today. I had the triple screen blood test and nt scan and my result was negative!(meaning that I am lower risk) I only talked with the receptionist and she couldn't give me my exact risk in a number but I feel positive! the doctor will call me on Wed she said. Hope everyone had a great day

That's SOOOO so cool you and Rainkat met up for lunch. How awesome.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

7Eleven said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> So I went in for my scan today and everything seemed to be great! I may be measuring off by 3 days? But that's nothing to worry about.... I think I can finally let out a breathe of relief and I think things will be fine from here on. I did get a scan pic but it's one of baby doing a somersault and is upside down?! If she didn't tell me that I wouldnt even know what I would be looking at. I just thought that was such an odd picture to give a parent :shrug:
> 
> So looks like I am expecting another boy!! Tbh I felt disappointed at first...I feel guilty about it but now I am fine and happy as long as bubs is healthy :).

So glad everything went great with your scan. Yay. Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## rainkat

Thanks for the awesome updating Bailey. Good job! Great idea Jersey. I was having trouble keeping everyone straight too.

Marathongirl: I'm so happy we're both pink :hugs: The rings were right!

Pinkorblue congrats on your scan! Lovely bump and US pics :cloud9:


----------



## RomaTomato

We are team yellow until December 11, hope s/he cooperates with us!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Yeh for being an onion Hun...xx
> 
> I always think I want sex but by the time I get to bed I can't be bothered too tired lol..x
> 
> I checked my email and it says my Doppler will be here between the 17th nov and the 10th dec so I'm hoping I comes next wk. xx




baileybubs said:


> I hope so too Cheryl! It's amazing finding the heartbeat!
> 
> I think coz men can't see how big baby is yet from our bellies they forget how much room they are taking up inside us and forget to be gentle lol! I'm like you a lot Cheryl, I always think yeah I'm in the mood today but then I get too tired and them can't be bothered lol!!

You girls are funny but you're normal! You're tired because you're preggers. Me, on the other hand, am the complete opposite. Always have been! It's annoying. I want it all the time! My hubby can't keep up with me. But I'm also not pregnant so maybe that's my problem. I hope i calm down during pregnancy because it's annoying and i want him to chase me sometimes and not the other way around. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

DodgerLove said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've just decided to revisit this site & after looking around have made my mind up to stick around. :) I am currently 19 wks (today) pregnant with a little boy bun, expected to arrive on April 14, 2013 :D In September of last year I had a MC @ 17wks2days along, it was a boy. :( 5here was never any clear explanation as to what happened, Doctor categorized it as just another random MC, according to autopsy report baby was developing fine.
> 
> I am a type 2 diabetic, have been for 10yrs already, I am considered a high risk preg. Fortunately unlike the 1st time, this time around the Doctors are more attentive, I am seeing a specialist & I get scans at every appt. My first preg was rough as I wasnt seen for my first check up til I was 13 wks along due to careless medical staff. Between poking my fingers & injecting my insulin I go through 9 pokes on a daily basis to keep my sugar levels at a normal range, and I still wouldnt change that for the world.
> 
> As you can imagine like you all, I was also terrified of going through the same thing all over again, so when the 17th wk came along I was super emotional, upset, scared then the 18th wk came & I felt kind of relieved thus making my way back to these forums. Im excited, nervous & a bit scared but I dont let my fears get in the way of my enjoying my pregnancy anymore. :)
> 
> Wishing you all a blessed pregnancy.
> 
> ohhh & I just got a prenatal listener, though I cant hear his HB yet, I can surely hear him kicking around. <3

Wow, congratulations and what a heart breaking story. I'm glad you got through it and are pregnant again with a healthy boy! So happy for you.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Welcome dodge congrats on 19wks..xx
> 
> Bailey last wk I had bleeding from behind just when I wiped tho.. It was stingy lol...xx
> 
> Just home from Xmas shopping treated myself to new bras I've went from a 32b to a 32dd :) loving my new boobs..x

Funny. That's what I can't wait for. NEW BOOBS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I DON'T HAVE GD!!! I have never been so happy to get a negative test!
> 
> My midwife thinks it might be a good idea to test again later on but for now I am good :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day too :)


:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad you don't have GD. I have GD and its controlled with diet. Its not as bad as I thought it'd be. I hardly even feel like eating at all though and I haven't gained anything in 12 weeks. I hate being high risk, and I hope it doesn't cause any complications. So far baby is measuring right on.

It's good to see you all half way... And Congrats on the Team :blue: and Team :pink:! 

TTCBABY: Good to see you NTNP! Wishing you all the sticky :dust: possible! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Bailey, I kind of stalk all of you. I should update more, this is one of my favorite threads! I'm due May 7th Team Blue. :) Having a worrisome time right now, I've been bleeding off and on for a couple weeks. I guess that's why I don't post, I don't want to bring the mood down. I like reading everyone's enthusiastic and positive posts!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mightymom!! Sorry I missed you hun, I went through the thread and must have missed your posts, and i wracked my brain trying to remember everyone lol!!

So sorry you have had bleeding, I had some bleeding 2 weeks ago too, it was awful. Have they found the cause of your bleeding? They couldnt find a reason for mine and just told me to take it easy, Millie is fine though so fingers crossed all is well!! I will put you a ticker up on the first page!

Love your name choice by the way!


----------



## baileybubs

ttcbabyisom said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh for being an onion Hun...xx
> 
> I always think I want sex but by the time I get to bed I can't be bothered too tired lol..x
> 
> I checked my email and it says my Doppler will be here between the 17th nov and the 10th dec so I'm hoping I comes next wk. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too Cheryl! It's amazing finding the heartbeat!
> 
> I think coz men can't see how big baby is yet from our bellies they forget how much room they are taking up inside us and forget to be gentle lol! I'm like you a lot Cheryl, I always think yeah I'm in the mood today but then I get too tired and them can't be bothered lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> You girls are funny but you're normal! You're tired because you're preggers. Me, on the other hand, am the complete opposite. Always have been! It's annoying. I want it all the time! My hubby can't keep up with me. But I'm also not pregnant so maybe that's my problem. I hope i calm down during pregnancy because it's annoying and i want him to chase me sometimes and not the other way around. He, he...Click to expand...

Lol, I do amuse myself too when I read back, just feel guilty sometimes that df thinks I have gone off sex, when I havent its just that by the time he finishes work I am tired and ready for bed lol, and I get up way to early in the morning lol!!! Our poor men hehe!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I have also learned that cherrytomato is expecting a boy too so thats even stevens so far on the teams, 4 blue and 4 pink!

When's all the other scans coming up ladies? I know Roma yours is Dec 11th, Tawns I think is Dec 7th.....or maybe 6th, I get easily confused!


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks! :) No, they never could find a cause for the bleeding. I'll have days of none and then more brown discharge. With DD I did have a SCH that was diagnosed by a perinatologist. I received a scan at my local hospital when the bleeding started, but the tech couldn't find anything and she had a very good machine and herself was a very good tech. So must be a SCH that is resolving itself, or else my placenta hasn't completely moved away from my cervix and that is why I keep bleeding a little. But I can feel Colton move around every now and then, so I'm just trying to take it one day at a time and not freak out. I really should have bought that doppler, huh??


----------



## baileybubs

I did find my doppler a god send when I was bleeding, but to be honest Millie moves so much now I dont need to use it. I am sure that in a week or so you will feel Colton move so much that you wont feel you need one. Or I have seen that you can rent a doppler from some places online for a month at a time for quite cheap, maybe you could try that for the next few weeks until those movements really "kick" in and he's wriggling so much you'll wonder why you ever worried lol!!


----------



## Ttc1at34

So happy to see everyone doing so well! I have been away for ages, working lots and busy with the thanksgiving holiday. Seems some of you have chosen names already, and lots of people know if they're team pink or blue- so exciting!

Officially team pink here...no name yet, but we have started a list. Still just a tiny bump, no can believe I am 23 weeks. But baby is measuring just fine and kicking up a storm (I'm a little worried that she seems to be a bit of a night owl).

Bailey I know what you mean about sex....DH is a night owl too and can't get him into bed before 11 or midnight, and he just doesn't seem to understand that I can't go on 6 or 7 hours of sleep anymore! So he thinks I'm just not interested :(

Happy weekend to all!


----------



## baileybubs

Congrats on team :pink: too ttc1at34!! My little girl is a bit of a night owl too hun, she starts getting more active at 6-7pm and whenever I wake up/cant sleep at 3am she is really wriggling!!!

People have started calling me fat belly and fatty at work (which did get me a little worried but it really is only said in jest coz I look so preggo!!). But I think coz I am so short I have a tiny torso and everything just gets pushed outwards lol!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks Kat! :flower: 

MightyMom~ Hi. I'm sorry you've been bleeding on and off, I hope it stops completely for you very soon. :hugs: Good to hear from you again though and I love Colton's name! :) 

Ttc1~ Congrats on being 23 weeks and team pink. 

Bailey~ That's not a very nice nickname :dohh: Oh awesome, yay for finding out some updates, congrats to Cherry!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

ttcbabyisom said:


> Great bump pics everyone almost a month ago now. I'm trying to catch up!!!

Good luck ntnp and sending buckets of :dust: your way!!


----------



## baileybubs

Pinkorblue - I know, at first I was ok with the nickname and thought its only coz I'm pregnant and its affectionate, but now the more they say it and the more they say I am big for 22 weeks, the more paranoid I am getting!! Its amazing what people think they can get away with saying to you just coz you are pregnant!! I've had people tell me I shouldnt be drinking coffee, even though I tried to tell them you could have a cup or two a day and its fine, I've had people tell me that I shouldnt be eating too much ice cream and should eat more fruit, I've had one person tell me that I look like I have lost weight now and that when I first got pregnant I put loads on around my face (thanks for that!!) and my favourite has to be one person telling me that I am apparently so big now that I am going to be huge by the time I get to full term, am I sure theres only one in there!!! I feel like commenting on what everyone else eats and drinks and telling them how big they look when they put on weight too!!

Whats the best thing everyone else has had said to them that people think is ok to say but is actually just quite offensive lol?!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey congrats on team pink. Cx

Mighty maybe ur placenta is lower and thts the cause of the bleed. X

Bailey so funny cud u imagine telling ppl don't eat this don't eat tht and telling them the look huge lol. Xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ I know it can be tough but don't let them get to you. I think (and I'm sure the ladies here would agree :) ) you have a great baby bump! Wow, especially the comment about your face?? That's really rude! Maybe you should start commenting about their eating/drinking and weight and see how they like it. :haha: The at least I'm pregnant, what's your excuse reply. ;)

I got the "you're so big already" "well, you're expecting baby any day now" comments when I was expecting my first. I was only 5 months along, but couldn't help how high I carried. Too bad I couldn't think of any witty comebacks lol. It also wasn't so much comments, but stares I would get at the mall and at a church function once. Yikes! I guess they weren't fans of pregnant 18 year olds. My other pregnancies were high risk so I didn't get out very often and with my last, no one could really tell. 

I've heard some really crazy things from other moms to be, so yeah, it really mind blowing the things people assume they can get away with saying just because someone is expecting.


----------



## CherylC3

The only cheeky thing I've had is oh didn't notice ur bump just ur face had got fatter!! I was proper ragin. X


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ *shaking my head* for you, and some people really believe it's totally fine to say..


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - I cant believe someone said that to you, the person who said it to me said I had been fat in the face to start with but had lost it now, why do people think its ok to be so insulting?! At least you know that once you've had your little boy you will probably go back to pre-pregnancy weight.

Pinkorblue - thanks hun, I love my bump too, I even bought all those clothes to show it off, I am just starting to get annoyed with what people think they can say!! I agree with you we should all start commenting on what other people eat and their weight and see if they like it lol!!


----------



## rainkat

I'm shocked someone would tell you your face was fat! How incredibly rude. I love when people say I'm getting big. I'm more offended when I get the "You're so tiny" comment. I'm 19 weeks and have a pretty good bump going. Someone compared me to my sister-in-law who is 31 weeks. Of course she's bigger.

I think I'm finally feeling a bit more energetic. Last night I slept from 8:30pm to 7am without waking up to use the bathroom. This morning I feel GREAT!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Yeah, you have every right to embrace your bump! Here's a little preview: My best friend went through that when she was pregnant with her daughter. A few co-workers in particular really gave her a hard time but she turned the comments around on them. Bottom line, they did not like it lol. ;) 

Kat~ Glad you feel your energy starting to return. :) Hey I just noticed your kiddo pattern, bgbg how awesome! :D


----------



## rainkat

Saw my midwife this afternoon. Everything looks great. I've been having pain in my hips and lots of round ligament pain. She gave me a belly band. It's like a tensor bandage that wraps under my belly and supports my hips. I felt instant relief. I highly recommend trying one if you are having any discomfort.

She also sent me the gender pic from the ultrasound. Here's my girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







potty shot.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!
Rainkat- It was great to see you today! I so glad that your apt. with your midwife went well today. I love the pic by the way!

AFM- starting to feel a bit more energy as well some days but I a pretty tird by the end of the day. I'm sleeping pretty well except for the pain in my hips. I have to change sides quite often and of course wake up almost everytime I turn. Anyone else find that their hips hurt if they lie on one side too long?


----------



## baileybubs

Rainkat and mg - I am also having awful hip pain! Barely sleeping at night coz I keep wanting to move from one side to the other. I have tried pillows everywhere, behind me, in front, in between my legs! Nothing works and my hips are now aching all through the night on both sides no matter which side I'm lying on! I miss sleeping on my tummy lol!!

Last night I had a bit of a scare! I suddenly felt extremely sick and had to lie down, I then had to go to the loo (sorry tmi) and had extremely severe diarrhoea and cramps. I felt tightening in my womb and I was fearing the worst (the same happened when I had my induced miscarriage so I was freaked!!). After a couple of hours I felt better and I could feel her moving but still felt weak so I went to sleep. Thankfully I feel fine today but I have no idea where that came from! Scared the life out of me!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kat~ :thumbup:

Marathon~ Happy to hear your energy is coming back but sorry about the hip pain. Add me to the list too, especially my right side after the 17P shots. I would have thought my left would have been the one since it gives me the most trouble when resting. 

Bailey~ Sounds like a short lived stomach bug of some kind. Glad you're feeling better. I understand the fear, I got sick to my stomach and next thing I know, my bag of water started coming out. :( Even with the stitch, I'm terrified of any kind of stomach issues. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are u doin I bought my first blue buy today only dummies and bibs but feeling so excited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

I just went to asda Cheryl, inspired by your blue purchases, and almost bought a peach coloured sleep suit that has scamp on it (from lady and the tramp) and it was soooooo cute. But df told me not to buy it (which means he is going to buy it for Millie for Xmas as a surprise for me lol!). 
I did find schloer on offer for £1 a bottle so I bought 5 lol, give me something other than fruit juice or sugary pop to drink over Xmas lol!!

Pinkorblue - this hip pain is one of those things they don't warn you about with pregnancy isn't it?? We all get told about the MS and the tiredness but its only when pregnant yourself that you realise just how painful pregnancy can be lol! I have a feeling I will end up kicking df into the spare bed soon so I can get comfy without having to share the bed haha! I'm hoping it was just a bug or my IBS, there's always something for me to worry about!!


----------



## rainkat

Cheryl that is so cute! I haven't bought anything pink yet but my sister was here over the weekend and brought several adorable outfits. I'll post pics later. 

I remember having hip pain with my other pregnancies but not this early. I thought it was more of a third tri problem. Today will be my first full day sporting my new belly band. I'll let you ladies know how it goes. It made a huge difference yesterday. I could see myself ending up wearing it to sleep as pregnancy progresses. When I read about them before I thought they were to support your belly but my midwife wrapped it around my hips and pelvis. 

Pinkorblue how are you holding up? I think of you often these days. Only 3 1/2 weeks to v-day for you :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Is your belly band just like these ones that can be bought online? Think I might see of its worth getting one if it helps you rainkat.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Very cute, Cheryl! :) 

Bailey~ It does tend to get left out, even I'm guilty of not mentioning it. :blush: I have to admit, this time around is much more painful and lasts even while I'm up and walking in the house. I hope that was the last instance of an upset stomach for you. 

Kat~ Aww, thank you! :flower: I'm doing pretty good, eager for Friday to verify that my cervix is still okay. I can't wait, my next milestone! :) :hugs: A belly band sounds like a very good idea!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hello ladies so sorry to keep u waiting but we were away pram shopping with my mum :)
> 
> The scan went well she said everything looked perfect but I hav a low lying placenta and nd another scan at 32wks just to check the position of it then she said most woman's resolve itself by 32 wks so I hav nothing to worry about...x
> 
> And we are having a boy...xxxxx:) so wrong again with my gender guesses lol...xx
> 
> Congrats on team pink Hun lovely scan pics..x
> 
> Bailey loving ur clothes. Xx

Congrats Cheryl on the boy!!! Also loving all the bump pics! You are all beautiful!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

marathongirl said:


> Wow I missed a lot in the last day!
> Congrats Cheryl on a beautiful scan and being team blue!!! I love your names too!! He looks perfect!
> Jersey- beautiful bump!!
> Pink- cant wait to see your scan pics tomorrow!
> Roma- looking forward to knowing your team too!!
> Rainkat- we are anxiously awaiting to see what team you are'
> 
> AFM- talked with doctor this morning and we are team PINK!!! My dh is over the moon! I'm happy that doc said that everything on scan looked perfect! I will get Rainkat to show me how to post my pics!

Yay, so exciting! CONGRATS!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> It's confirmed... :pink::happydance:
> 
> I can't wait to tell my daughter :cloud9: I'm almost in tears at work thinking about it. I might make a pink cake with white icing.

Yay, congrats rainkat!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Done Jersey! We have 3 team blue (Cheryl, 7Eleven and Mightymom), 4 pink (Leinzlove, ME!!, Rainkat and Marathon Girl) and 7 who are either staying team yellow or are yet to find out (Ttc1at34, cherrytomato, romatomato, tawn, pinkorblue, storm and YOU!!)
> 
> The tickers I have used from The Bump website only do them in green though not yellow lol!!
> 
> I have also noticed sadly a couple of ladies who have had losses from the original line up, which is sad. Love and hugs to ginny83 and Beccyboo if you ever read this and lots of sticky dust to you xxxxx
> 
> Also a couple of ladies who are still doing well but dont really come on here anymore dan-o, EMTamanda and tk2, hope you and your bumps are well!!
> 
> Three more ladies are now pregnant again following losses in the first tri from the beginning of this thread, congratulations to Girlinyork, ladykara and srrhc!!! Hope everything is going well and these are your rainbows!!
> 
> Elohcin seems to have left bnb I think coz she wanted to delete her account.
> 
> I hope I didnt miss anyone there!! I have tried really hard going back through the thread to find everyone and what they are up to!!!
> 
> And I have noticed that cherrytomato and ttc1at34 just havent been on bnb for a while, hope you are well ladies!

You missed me but that's ok. I'm still ttc...well ntnp at the moment...just for this month anyway...as best we can.


----------



## marathongirl

Cheryl- cute stuff!! It is so exciting to be getting ready. I know once Christmas is over time will fly!

Pink- I"m excited for you too for your apt this friday. These are all huge milestones and it does feel great to past them. Will be thinking about you.

Bailey- glad you are better. It is so true about always something to worry about. I am still very thankful for my doppler as I feel the LO move a lot but some days are definitely more than others and I like to double check! I love the sound of the hb too I think I'm addicted to it!

Rainkat- happy that your belly band is helping! Maybe we will all end up with one?

AFM- still power walking everyday between 2-5 miles. It is feeling pretty good still and I like to get outside and get the fresh air!


----------



## baileybubs

Ttcbabyisom - so sorry Hun!! I knew in the back of my mind someone was missing that's why I went trawling through the thread but mustn't have come across any if your posts!! Please forgive me!

MG - I love using the Doppler but now Millie moves so much I can barely get her still long enough to get a good listen to the heartbeat lol!! I don't know how you manage to power walk!! I get so out of breath these days even though I walk all the time and have a physical job!

Pink - good luck for Friday! Not long til we all reach V day now as well, it's so exciting!

Got my second driving test tomorrow ladies eeeek! Going with the "pregnant lady" sympathy approach this time coz last time I don't think the examiner could tell I was pregnant. I hope I pass just to avoid all this hassle again, it's very frustrating when I know I am a capable driver!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Thanks! Your thoughts are very appreciated! :hugs: 

Bailey~ I know, exciting right? Can't wait until we all reach that point. :) Good luck tomorrow and fingers crossed you get a MUCH better instructor this time.


----------



## marathongirl

Good luck for tomorrow Bailey!!I know you will pass. I like the 'pregnant lady' angle.


----------



## rainkat

You'll do great tomorrow Bailey!

Here's the belly band I have (it's the top one):

https://www.huckleberrybabyshop.com/catalog.php?item=267

My friend told me she had one that was more like this style:

https://shop.babybellyband.com/BabyBelly-Abdominal-Band-AbBand.htm;jsessionid=8CC7EB8B8D0B3FF260B7D500A3A29169.qscstrfrnt01

Hers looks easier to use but I like how adjustable mine is. I might end up with a few by the end of this pregnancy :haha:

Marathongirl I hope I can keep up when we go for our walk.


----------



## rainkat

It's gone quiet again.

Bailey how did your driving test go?

Pinkorblue have you had your appointment?

I gave myself a silly scare this morning. I went to flush after using the bathroom and saw bloody tissue. I hadn't looked when I wiped. I panicked, checked and there was no sign of blood on me. I accused dh of cutting himself shaving but it wasn't him. It turned out I was having a nosebleed :blush: I had blown my nose while I was sitting there and didn't notice.
I had nosebleeds with my daughter but not my other pregnancies. Must be a girl thing.

I can't say enough good things about the belly band. For me it's a night and day difference. It's a pain in the butt every time I have to go to the bathroom though. I can see the advantage to the velcro style one.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm waiting for Bailey's update too! :) 

Kat~ My appointment is tomorrow. :) Aww, :hugs: good thing it was just a nosebleed. I'm quite surprised I haven't had one yet, considering how stuffed up my nose has been this time. I like the belly band you have, really cute style! :thumbup: I can imagine it being a bit difficult for bathroom breaks but it sounds very worth it. I'll have to show my mom since she wants to get me one. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry ladies I had to go to work yesterday afternoon and been at work since 7am today! My test got cancelled!!! Doh!!! Due to icy roads and bright sunlight!! I'm disappointed but it was fair enough. Just gutted that I can't do my test again til January now coz there are no earlier spaces!!!

Kat - sorry about the nosebleed and the scare!!! But glad the band is helpful!

Pink - hope you are well Hun and the appointment goes well tomorrow x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and by the way I have started getting Braxton hicks!! Wasn't sure at first but the tightening made me really wanna pee and was on and off so figured it must be them!

Also I thought I woke up in the middle of the night to find my nipple had leaked, but now I don't know if that was just a dream haha!!!


----------



## JerseyBean

Bailey - sorry to hear about your test being cancelled but perhaps it's fate! 

Btw how do you know they are Brixton hicks? I thought you didn't get them until much later on? I haven't really read up on Brixton hicks so not sure! 

I just had a very teary, hormonal moment.. he/she is kicking all the time, whenever I am still, sat down, lying down .. Or not walking basically! 
It moves and kicks/punches me all the time! 
I am also starting to think that he or she could have hiccups as it has little bursts of movement in the same place.. And I just saw him or her move on the outside of my belly for the first time! 
Wow.. And now I can't stop staring at my belly as its moving around.. I was eating a piece of pear, and put it on my tummy where it was moving, and when the baby kicked it made the pear fall off!!!! 

I didn't expect it to happen so often, but it must be a restless little bugger like its dad! I just got very overwhelmed and reality hit that there is a baby in there, and it is very real, and I am going to have it in my arms in about 17 weeks!! 
X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi jersey!

You can get Braxton hicks as early as the first tri Hun, they just can't always be felt. I wasn't sure if it was them at first, but as I was walking to work yesterday I felt my womb tightening, and all of a sudden my bladder felt really compressed too, then it eased off, and after a minute or two it came back. I think it was Braxton hicks anyway lol! But every now and again I get these tightening feelings. They aren't painful, just uncomfortable and my stomach goes really hard. 

Aw bless you for feeling all emotional, I get like that sometimes, when the reality hits that I am finally going to be a mum!! Well I guess I already am a mum coz she's definitely there and she's my daughter!! I just can't wait to meet her now!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Jersey~ :hugs: :hugs:

Bailey~ Thanks, I'm okay.. I do feel a bit crampy though, I hope it's normal and doesn't mean anything. At least gummy bear is doing great in there, kicking away as I type. Sorry your test got canceled. :/ Sounds like BH to me! Wow, it's amazing how far we've come.. :)


----------



## rainkat

This preggo brain is bad. I thought today was Friday :blush::haha:

Those sound like BH for sure Bailey. For me they start with feeling like I have to pee, then my belly lifts and goes hard. With my younger son I had to take a break during my 18 week ultrasound because I was having so many. I haven't had as many yet with this pregnancy. Maybe one every few days.

Jersey I love your pear story. I look forward to watching my belly move. So much fun.

I'm 20 weeks today; half way there!!!


----------



## Ttc1at34

So exciting, the kicking and wobbling :) bailey, the fat comments are inexcusable. I would just flat out tell your coworkers that you don't appreciate their comments. I keep hearing how small I am for 24 weeks and its making me paranoid that my baby isn't growing properly...ironic, isn't it?

Think maybe I had a bh contraction once, but not sure. 

Ttc, good luck this month :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey bailey I've had Braxton hicks twice Hun... Totally normal...but uncomfortable. Xx

Hey ladies :wave: hope u are all well. Xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ttc1~ People are never satisfied, are they? Too big, too small, too this, too that. Could just be how your body was designed to carry, as long as baby looks good.. :flower: 

:hi: Cheryl! :) 

All the positive thoughts worked, thanks ladies! :D Cervix is still nice and long with no funneling! Peri said whatever I'm doing, keep it up because it's working. Gummy bear was flipping around, trying to hide this time. :haha: Next check up is on the 18th.


----------



## rainkat

Great news Pinkorblue :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay thats awesome pinkorblue!!! So happy to hear that!!

Ttc1at34 - yeah I think everyone thinks that they can be judge and jury of everything when you are preggo dont they? What you eat, drink, how you look, what you weigh......getting used to it now and just ignoring it all and doing what I want and what I am happy with, just smiling and nodding along lol! But every now and again I just think leave me alone lol!!! 

Strange how all these things like BH and possible leaking nipples gets me all excited!! I often wonder if I am more excited by these things because of my previous loss or not? I know a lot of pregnant women would probably just find these things annoying or not really pay much attention but to me its awesome!!! Even the hip ache is a good thing (in a weird way!!) and although I complain I cant sleep I know its for a good reason. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah pinkorblue :) so good...x

Had another person saying my face was fatter how do ppl think when ur pg ur going to want to hear this.... I'm loaded with the cold it's a nightmare I'm fed up blowing my nose :(


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Strange how all these things like BH and possible leaking nipples gets me all excited!! I often wonder if I am more excited by these things because of my previous loss or not? I know a lot of pregnant women would probably just find these things annoying or not really pay much attention but to me its awesome!!! Even the hip ache is a good thing (in a weird way!!) and although I complain I cant sleep I know its for a good reason. Anyone else feel the same?


I agree with you bailey and feel the same! I get SO excited at every single movement I feel, and all the other things like leaking nipples etc! HAHAHAHAHAAHA 

So, yesterday I think I may have had BH.. After wondering about it! So strange! I was walking along and felt my belly go hard, and felt a pressure like feeling under my belly button, then it went back to normal! .. It did this a few times.. Think it may be BH ..? 

I think I am going to go and see the midwife asap about my hip/ pelvic pain.. I accept it is all part and parcel of carrying my rainbow little karate kicker, but the pain is so bad at night I am literally only getting a couple of hours a night.. I have to get up and try to stretch, and I am constantly tossing from one side to the other because after 5/10 mins of being on one side it hurts so bad I have to try the other, and I'm in this vicious circle all night long! 

I've tried the pillow in between my knees, behind my back, hot bath, hot water bottle to relax muscles, excercise (walking - none, some and probably too much!) 
Anyone got any other suggestions on how to relieve it or help?
Xxxx


----------



## JerseyBean

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah pinkorblue :) so good...x
> 
> Had another person saying my face was fatter how do ppl think when ur pg ur going to want to hear this.... I'm loaded with the cold it's a nightmare I'm fed up blowing my nose :(

Cheryl, I know how you feel, people seriously think they can say what they want and we won't mind cos we are pregnant! I have people saying some god awful things, but I just laugh and think... Wait until your pregnant, you'll know how it feels! Don't let it get to you! 

Hope your cold gets better! I just hate being bunged up and sniffly! X


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - hope your cold gets better Hun, as of being pregnant isn't hard enough without a cold too!!! And I'd just start telling other people they look fat Hun, see how they like it lol! Least you know yours is baby related and will drop off after you've had him!

Jersey - I am the exact same with the hip!!! Rainkat says a belly band really helps her, and I have also found that if I lie on pillows too, I have three pillows in a row under my head, chest and hips as well as a little wedge pillow inbetween my legs. I have done this the last two nights and slept much better. Still waking up every now and again but not as much and not as much pain in my hips. I'll see if I can add a link to the wedge pillow I bought. Oh and on top of my top pillow I put my V neck pillow so my heads slightly raised to the rest of my body. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004E23GVA

It's something like this I've got


----------



## rainkat

Yes! Supporting my hips during the day has completely erased the pain at night. The band I have is a piece of stretchy fabric about 4 feet long. Wrap it around your hips the same way you would wrap a tensor bandage around a sprained ankle. The one I have goes over top of my clothes but you can get different styles. Ask your midwife. Mine gave me this one. She must be sent samples from the company. They retail for $50 here. I'm happy I didn't have to pay for it but it would be worth every penny.

Bailey I know what you mean about symptoms. I felt almost wistful when my gums bled while brushing yesterday :haha:

Cheryl that is ridiculous. People can be so rude. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Cheryl, that's not nice! With my last pregnancy I was countering every negative "compliment" reflectively. So when someone would say I was carrying it in my hips, I would say "You are too! Oh, but you're not pregnant, but your weight is all going to your hips." People begin to realize how much of a non-compliment it is. Next time you hear something about your face you should just say "Oh yours is getting rounder too!" See how they like it!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Sorry you're dealing with a cold, I hope you feel better. :hugs: They really should have those comments thrown back at them. 

Jersey~ I hope you're able to find relief for your hip pains at night. 

Bailey~ Me too, especially now. :flower: 

Just curious if anyone has actually seen any leaking? I feel like I have wet spots on and off throughout the day but there's never anything there..


----------



## rainkat

No leaking here. I know it started fairly early on with my first. I was still nursing when I was pregnant with my second. I don't remember leaking at all with my third.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mightymom :hi: how's little Colton doing?

Pink - I've not actually seen the leaking either, I've had 2 occassions where my top was wet round the nipple (one of which I thought was a dream haha) and also noticed (sorry tmi) that there was something sort of crystallised on the end of my nipple if that makes sense. But not actually seen it actually leaking. 

Rainkat - I'm gonna ask my MW about one of those bands.


----------



## MightyMom

:hi: Bailey!

He's been kicking away today. I think I felt him turn completely around earlier, the kicks were all on the right then he did a somersault, now the kicks are all on the left. I had some massive intestinal cramping earlier, it hurt something awful. I need to remember not to eat ice cream! I've been so tired all day. I slept for a couple hours at supper time, I couldn't help it.

I've had some leaking, I can make it come out if I want. It's weird because I had residual milk from BFing my DD, but it stopped when I got pregnant this go round (it didn't my last three pregnancies). I'm kind of excited to be leaking, makes me feel like i'm getting closer!


----------



## RomaTomato

I haven't had any leakage yet, it can stay away for a while longer...I am still weirded out by the fact that stuff is going to come out of my boobs.

Anatomy scan Tuesday!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kat~ I don't remember feeling this with my previous pregnancies either, I wonder if timing has anything to do with it. I had years between pregnancies before my loss and only successfully bf DS2..

Bailey~ That makes sense. :) I guess mine is like phantom leaking.. :haha: 

Mighty~ Glad Colton is having fun in there! My boobs have declared hands off, they're really sensitive again.

Roma~ Yay, only two more sleeps! Can't wait for your update! :D


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies!I was away for the weekend with dh so not online. Just trying to catch up.
Roma- can't wait to hear your update!!
Pink- haven't had any leakage but my boobs are still super tender.
Rainkat- had a great time looking at all the cute little clothes yesterday! Thanks for the walk too!
Bailey- hi! Have you worn your beautiful polka dot dress yet??
AFM- feeling her move so much these days! I call her little marathon legs now because y dh and I both run marathons and I'm convinced she is constantly running!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

marathongirl said:


> Hi Ladies!I was away for the weekend with dh so not online. Just trying to catch up.
> Roma- can't wait to hear your update!!
> Pink- haven't had any leakage but my boobs are still super tender.
> Rainkat- had a great time looking at all the cute little clothes yesterday! Thanks for the walk too!
> Bailey- hi! Have you worn your beautiful polka dot dress yet??
> AFM- *feeling her move *so much these days! I call her little marathon legs now because y dh and I both run marathons and I'm convinced she is constantly running!!

Marathongirl- OMG!!! A BABY GIRL!! Yay! Team pink rocks! I am totally stalking your thread btw :haha: Congratulations! Any names yet? :huh: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies. Not been on for ages coz so busy with work and Christmas stuff!!

Awww bless your little girl and her marathon legs MG!!!

How's everyone doing this week? Everyone ready for Christmas?!

It's V day for me and Jersey bean!!! Yay!! 

And this morning felt like a scene from Alien, I woke up and rolled onto my back coz my hip was killing me, and Millie's head was actually protruding!!! I woke df up and placed his hand on her head and said "can you feel that? That's your daughters head!!" In his half asleep state all he said was "it's hard isn't it" lol bless him!!! It was so amazing and so surreal!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Yay for your baby girl moving so much! :D 

Bailey~ Aww, go Millie!! :) Congrats to you and Jersey getting to V-Day! :happydance:

AFM~ I'm battling a terrible cold at the moment. DH and I will be starting our Christmas shopping today, a very late start for us since we usually get it done a month or two before. DH and the boys did a lovely job with the tree! :) Christmas dinner shopping all set for next weekend. G-bear has been having a blast, bouncing all over the place, I love it! :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is doing well.. :flower:


----------



## JerseyBean

Woohoo V day! 

So glad to get to this point! Although I am worrying myself for nothing these days.. Little one has been so active non stop the past 2 weeks, and it's amazing, but the past 2 days its been all quiet apart from the odd mini poke at night when I get into bed.. Was worried as I didn't know if it should be going from really active to not very active., but the more I googled it the more I got worried.. 
Had an appointment at the midwives today, and asked her and she said it was completely normal at this stage! 
She also said that you should start counting/keeping an eye on kicks and movements from 26 weeks... Anyone else been told the same? 

I also asked her about my pelvic and hip pain, and she said it is PGP.. Pelvic girdle pain.. So got myself a belt,and need to go see doctor so she can refer me to a physio! And it's only gonna get worse apparently! 
Oh we'll.. Pain for the next 16 weeks is worth a lifetime of love and happiness with my baby boy or girl! X

Ready for Xmas.. Just got about 2 more pressies to buy! Excited about Xmas with the family, and then we have 4 friends from jersey coming to denmark for new year so it will be lovely! 
X


----------



## MightyMom

JerseyBean: I just had two days of no movement and freaked out. Long story short I went to the ER, heartbeat was heard and seen, and baby promptly started kicking again once the u/s tech prodded at him. Lesson one: must buy a doppler for my peace of mind. Lesson two: Colton will do what he wants. ;)


----------



## JerseyBean

MightyMom said:


> JerseyBean: I just had two days of no movement and freaked out. Long story short I went to the ER, heartbeat was heard and seen, and baby promptly started kicking again once the u/s tech prodded at him. Lesson one: must buy a doppler for my peace of mind. Lesson two: Colton will do what he wants. ;)

You're lucky they scanned you, I'm not sure they would everywhere.. If they tell you not to start counting and monitoring kicks and movement until at least 26 weeks, then I'm not sure they would scan you if you went to the ER before the 26 week mark.. Otherwise they would have every pregnant woman in the town/city going in all the time if they hadn't felt movement! 

Glad you heard and seen Colton! I don't have a Doppler either.. Didn't want to go all compulsive obsessive on myself and DH! Hahaha xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Well given my history of miscarriage they just wanted to be cautious. Plus I've been spotting off and on so they wanted to take a look. I actually would have been happy to go home after the doppler, but they weren't having it. :)


----------



## marathongirl

Hello Ladies! Nice hear from everyone!!
Congrats on v-day Bailey and Jersey! Can't wait to join you ladies! I noticed as well baby stays the size of a papaya for a few weeks! I was getting used to seeing what the next one was every week.
MightyMom- so glad that Colton is doing well and you got to see him. I love my Doppler for that reason!

Pink- glad you are gettting you Christmas shopping done.

AFM- I feel so much better after yesterday as I had the day off work and got so much done! I got 85% of my kid's stuff and only have dh to buy for. He will be easy I just have to do it! The kids and I decorated the tree on Tues and the house is decorated. I feel like it's just sneaking up on me this year. Looking forward ti having a few days to relax!!


----------



## JerseyBean

MightyMom said:


> Well given my history of miscarriage they just wanted to be cautious. Plus I've been spotting off and on so they wanted to take a look. I actually would have been happy to go home after the doppler, but they weren't having it. :)

Oh mightymom I wasn't implying that you shouldn't have been scanned at all, I understand due to you history they would be more than careful! 
It probably didn't come across as I meant it.. If I went to the hospital, even after 2 miscarriages, I'm not sure they would scan me, as I'm sure they get a lot of first time moms doing that ! 

Hope you didn't take offence to it! Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies!!

Mightymom - sorry Colton gave you a scare but glad he is ok!! Little monkeys aren't they lol!! I would deffo recommend a Doppler, mines a god send, especially after I had that bleeding too. 

Jersey - yeah I have had the same with Millie with the movement, some days she is way more active than others and it freaks me out! But my MW also said its normal, and yeah se said to monitor movement but said we don't count kicks anymore, coz that can cause unnecessary worry. She said I should just note her usual pattern and keep an eye out for long periods of inactivity, and if worried lay on my left side and move my hand around where she is to "wake her up" if I can't feel anything when usually I would. 

Roma - yay can't wait for Tuesday!!! I'm predicting team pink for you!

Pink - yay for Xmas shopping! I've got all mine sorted now, just the fresh food to get now! Quite excited, it will be strange as this will be our last Xmas as just a couple, next year we will be a family! 

MG - yeah apparently we are papayas for 3 weeks!! If you go on the bump website though it gives you different fruits for each week, just not on the tickers for some reason! 
I've spoiled df this Xmas, I've told him that next year he won't get owt coz it will all be for our daughter lol!! What are you getting dh?

Hope everyone else is ok!! Any new scans or appointments upcoming ladies? I just had my 24 week MW appointment and they found proteins and lucocytes in my urine, so they are running tests. It's most likely a UTI but could be a kidney problem. Should find out Monday. Other than that Millie's heart rate was great (144) my bp was ok (140/70) and she said that her head is at my belly button and feet digging in my right side lol!!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies! Had a busy day with dance and hockey. Rainkat and I met up at a store to look at Baby Legs! Have you other Ladies heard of them? They are like little leg Warner's that cover baby's whole leg. They come in beautiful colors and patterns!

Bailey- glad your apt went well! I am getting dh a couple of bottles if his favorite wine that he won't buy himself. I'm also getting him his fav( and mine too) cologne. Some chocolate and other little things. Nothing crazy this year as we are pretty broke.

Roma- I thought you had your scan last Tues?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ I hope your test results come back okay but glad you had a good appointment otherwise. :) Glad your shopping is pretty much done, yay! 

Marathon~ Sounds like you and Kat had fun! I love baby legs! :D I still have a couple of them from DS3 but I need a few more. I'm hoping my friend still makes them because I haven't seen them in stores? Definitely on my purchase list for 2013 though. 

Our finances took a dive this year too, but we only have one more store to visit and our shopping will be done. DH made it easy, he just wants fudge for Christmas. :haha: Mine is simple, just keep this baby cooking and I'll be more than happy to have my belated X-mas gift in April. ;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey bailey I've had Braxton hicks twice Hun... Totally normal...but uncomfortable. Xx
> 
> Hey ladies :wave: hope u are all well. Xx

:hi: Cheryl! I'm ok...very cynical this cycle...not feeling preggers at all. no clue what dpo i am...i think 12...BFN's last 3 days. :-( One of these days it will be my turn...bahumbug!


----------



## RomaTomato

Hey ladies,

Had my scan on Tuesday, it was both disappointing and worrisome.

The sonographer couldn't tell the gender. She didn't look very hard in my opinion, but oh well.

I met with my GP immediately after who informed me that the baby was "on the small side" and was in the 7th percentile for growth. So I have been worrying about that a lot...trying not to but not exactly what I wanted to hear.

She put me ahead a week when I saw her at 15 weeks, insisting that I was in fact 16 weeks since I measured 7w at my 6w scan and 13w at my 12w scan. I am 100% sure about my LMP, so maybe that is why s/he is measuring so small? S/he is obviously a bit little but maybe it seems more so when being compared to babies that are a week ahead in gestation? The sonographer even said that baby was measuring closer to my LMP dates than the US dates. 


I just don't know what to think...I've been trying not to worry. Nothing encouraging comes up when I google "fetal growth in 7th percentile". 

:(


----------



## RomaTomato

I made this post about it:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1584533-baby-7th-percentile-very-worried.html


----------



## RomaTomato

Oh and I saw my OB/GYN the day before the anatomy scan, and he did an US in his office and was able to tell me that the baby weighs 1lb. His machine is not nearly as sophisticated as the one at the US clinic but he still did some measurements and did not seem concerned or say anything suggesting the baby is small. He still uses my LMP to calculate my EDD and he has seen the results of both my 6w and 12w USs that suggested I am a week further ahead than I am.


----------



## rainkat

Roma I'm sorry baby wouldn't cooperate. Honestly I wouldn't worry too much about the baby's size as long as your doctor doesn't seem concerned. Easier said than done I know! 

Here's an ultrasound accuracy story for you: My friend was diagnosed with gestational diabetes when she was expecting her son 12 years ago. Toward the end of her pregnancy she had an ultrasound and it was determined that the baby was under 5 lbs. She was diagnosed with IUGR and induced the next day. Baby was over 7 lbs. OOPS!

I'm sure you are right about your dates and your baby grew fast at the beginning and is evening out now. You're probably closer to 50th based on LMP.


----------



## rainkat

Does anyone else have a fur baby? I have a 6 year old affenpincher who is going to be very displaced when he is no longer the baby in the family. 
I bought a gliding chair for nursing and I thought I would ease the transition a little by not allowing him on the chair or on me when I'm sitting there right from the start. I covered the chair with a blanket because I don't fully trust him not to try to mark it as his. He's been neutered and hasn't peed in the house for ages but in the past that was his behavior when he was stressed. He knows something is up. Check out his new permanent spot:
 



Attached Files:







george's new spot.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rainkat

And here's a pic of my first big purchase. Early Christmas present for me! I managed to get a great deal on our local used classified ads. It's so comfy and the back is high enough to rest my head. I haven't started putting the nursery together yet but once I do it will go in there.
 



Attached Files:







rocker.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies 

Roma I'm sure ur baby is just fine Hun....xxx

My fur baby is gus the beagle. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Here he is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CherylC3

Don't kno how it's upside down
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## marathongirl

cute pics Ladies!! I saw Rainkat's rocker today it's totally gorgeous. Now I want one.

Roma- I wouldn't worry. I know that's not easy to do but I'm sure if you go by LMP than your little bean is measuring perfect! Sorry about not seeing the gender.

Pink- The baby legs are at a few stores here. Let me know if you want me to send some your way!!

AFM- Had my doctor apt today. I measured exactly what I should for 22.5 weeks. I have gained 15lbs already which seems like a lot but I'm not worried about it as it's all in my belly.


----------



## rainkat

CherylC3 Gus is adorable, even upside down lol.

Marathongirl that weight is ALL in your belly. I can't believe how much bigger your bump is than mine. I haven't gained anything since 10 weeks. Good thing I can feel LO jumping around all the time or I might be worried. 

I'm in love with babylegs. I can see an addiction in the making :haha:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Roma~ :hugs: Sorry you had such a worrisome scan visit but I agree, if baby is measuring closer to your LMP, than he/she should be just fine. Are they going to do a follow up scan? 

Cheryl~ Such a sweet fur baby!! :D 

Kat~ You too! So adorable and great chair!! Right, baby legs are awesome! :thumbup: 

Marathon~ Glad to hear you're measuring well. :) Thank you so much for offering to do that for me, I'll definitely let you know! :flower:


----------



## marathongirl

Where is everyone??

We are having the most horrendous weather today. Cold and windy with sideways rain!! Looking forward to a day off work tomorrow to wrap up my Christmas shopping. My Mom also arrives so it will get busy!


----------



## rainkat

I ventured out in the storm and happened upon a great sale. I was in such a rush I made quick decisions and tried to keep my total to $50. Now that I see all I got for that I might go back tonight. Here's my haul... 9 dresses! The matching ones are for my baby and my brother's baby who's due the beginning of February. I might wrap them up as a Christmas present for my mom. She's so excited to be having 2 granddaughters so close together.
 



Attached Files:







baby dresses.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Cute stuff Rainkat!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Rainkat- That stuff is so cute!!! I would love to go tomorrow do you want to meet in the morning?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Leinzlove

Just stopping in to say HAPPY V Days! Whether its passed or it will soon. :wohoo: Won't be long before lots of bundles start appearing in here. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kat~ You have awesome luck in the shopping department, I think I should fly over and tag along with you and Marathon. ;) Such adorable dresses!! 

:hi: Leinz! Yay for next month, how exciting your sweet baby girl is almost here! :) 

I'm very happy, my cold is gone! All that garlic paid off lol. :D Got a couple of odds and ends for next week, so hopefully that's the last of visiting stores for a bit. Baby/pregnancy news: Everything is still looking good, getting a bit more crampy lately and BH have increased too. So the Peri arranged for me join the preemie program a little ahead of schedule and my first of many weekly phone calls with the nurse is next week. Planning for a nice quiet holiday at home. :)


----------



## rainkat

Woohoo, I'm a mango!!!

Marathongirl and I met up at Gymboree this morning. They had put out stock they didn't have yesterday. I bought more :blush:

We got the cutest matching dresses and hats for our girls. So cute I can't stand it!! We have to do a photo shoot when they're big enough. 

Pinkorblue glad you're feeling better. Hopefully LO will stay nicely snugged in for a few more months.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## marathongirl

Yes that was so fun yesterday Rainkat!!We did get some cute things. I can't wait to see what else you picked out after I left! My kids thought the stuff was really cute as well both DD and DS.

Pink- Glad that your cervix is still behaving.I feel like I a getting ore BH these days as well. I tend to only feel a little crampy after a long busy day and better if I lie down and rest a little.

Starting to wonder how long I will be able to work. I have a really physical job and it's definitely getting harder. My dh is noticing how much slower I move than normal and how much more tired I get. Anyone else finding this?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on for ages!! Been really busy!!

Pinkorblue - glad the cervix is doing well and all is good!!

MG - I completely agree with you! I do a really physical job and recently struggled with the decision of when to take mat leave and I've decided to from 32 weeks which is in 7 weeks. My boss has noticed how much I am struggling and she suggested it. Especially after I had another scare on Saturday (see my long winded story below!!)

Rainkat - Awww I'm well jel that you and MG are bump buddies that can meet up!! I have a pregnant friend who I've met up with for lunch but she's a fair way ahead of us and is due soon. 

Everyone else how is it all going? Hope all babies and mummies are doing well!!

AFM - well, where do I start?? Lets see, I went for my MW appointment Thurs last week. I had protein and lucocytes in my urine which is a possible sign of UTI or kidney infection so they sent my sample off for testing. So on Saturday night I started getting what I though were BH but started getting really painful. They were all round my back and there was lots of tightening of my uterus, that came in waves like contractions but it was happening every minute or so. This went on for about 2 hours and I started getting scared it was pre term labour seen as I might have an infection. Thankfully I managed to fall asleep, and despite waking a few times in pain I was fine by Sunday morning. I called the maternity unit and the MW said it sounded like a UTI and to get onto my gp next day for results but to rest and drink lots of water. Phoned my gp on Monday, my doctor hadnt looked at my results, so I should phone back later. I phoned the maternity unit again and they said that they could see on their system that my results showed no significant growth so if I did have a UTI it was maybe just beginning. I phoned my gp again in the afternoon and the doctor still hadnt looked at my results, same again Tuesday morning!! I then forgot Tuesday afternoon and was too busy at work weds and thurs. So Thursday after work I had a letter from my doctor to call them ASAP (why on earth they didn't call me and sent a letter, with a second class stamp at Christmas is beyond me!!) so I called this morning. They want me to have a telephone consultation at 4.15 today. So I have been waiting since then or the call. I have called 4 times and been told I am next on the list, by 6.30 the doctors had shut and when I phoned there was just a message saying they were now closed!!!! And I don't even think they are open on Monday as its Christmas Eve!!! At least I managed to speak to the MW earlier in the week who said that my results had shown no significant growth!! I'm guessing that my doctor doesn't want me for anything urgent!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for the essay!!


----------



## marathongirl

Oh Bailey sorry about the scare. I can imagine how scary that must have been. Glad you are feeling better and maybe just a reminder to take it easier. I really have to start to take it easy. I find that a busy day at work and then making dinner and dishes...etc..... I feel like my belly is really heavy and I just need to go lie down. Also I think drinking water is really important too. I don't feel that thirsty this time of year and have to force myself but I feel so much better when I do.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kat~ Thank you! :) Sweet! Yay for finding more cute stuff, that's great and can't wait to see the matching dresses. 

Marathon~ Me too, I tend to feel better when I'm lying in bed. I hope you're able to take it as easy as possible.

Bailey~ How scary for you :( and I hope you're feeling better :hugs:. The holidays must be making the hospital staff really scattered to give you such a run around. :/ I hope someone gets a hold of you on Monday, I'm not sure how it works in the UK but here many businesses and clinics are still open, just close a little earlier. Hoping you can get a confirmed answer on what's going on..


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on for a while been very busy being a hairdressing at Christmas off today tho :) xx

Happy v days to all tht hav passed, mines is Xmas day. And sorry to u ladies who are getting BH and are having pelvic pain like me...xxx

Are you all organised for Xmas? 

I'm working up till the 23rd march il be just over 36wks well thts as long as i can work if the midwife tells me I need to stop for any reason I will cos I'm only taking 4 months off,when are u all finishing up?xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

How is everyone doing in here? I hope you all haven't been experiencing much pain...


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Leinzlove how u doin Hun? All set for Xmas?xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi leinzlove how's Zoela?

Cheryl - glad you are doing well Hun! I'm goin off at 32 weeks coz my job is just making me feel too tired and in pain. I have only been on a 7 hour shift today and I feel so drained and barely got to sit down again. Plus I don't think I'm going back to this job so I feel like I'm ready to leave now. I'll be off til December next year. 

How's everyone else doing? All excited about Christmas?
I wish I was. I usually love Christmas but for some reason this year I just don't feel my usual joy!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey just think how exciting it will be next yr Hun... Try and get into the mood Hun all we wanted was our BFP before Xmas and now we're more than half way we can sit on Xmas day with our bumps all cheery. Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm happy and everything, just not feeling very Christmassy lol! Think it's coz df is working most of it.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Yay for having Christmas off! Sorry about the pelvic pain. All organized, even the package of gifts my brother sent for the kids from NJ arrived earlier than he thought. :) So all is wrapped, nice and hidden until Monday night. Are you and DH planning anything? Going out? Staying home? 

Bailey~ I'm just looking forward to the food this year, but glad its looking good for the kids. :hugs: sorry your DF has to work during Christmas, I know that's not fun.

Leinz~ :wave:


----------



## CherylC3

Happy Xmas eve ladies...xxxxxx

I'm working today 9 till 3.30 then tomoro me hubby and my mil are going to my parents house for Xmas dinner and on Boxing Day my mums having all the family for nibbles and drinks I can't wait I love Xmas.. Just need to collect hubby's presents from my mums.. I hav to hide them there so he doesn't go snooping lol...x

What are your plans ladies?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Cheryl! Well I'm working 12-3 (short shift I know, I was supposed to be on til 10 but there were too many staff (for a change!!) so they kindly said I'm only needed til 3!! Think they are sick of my and my pregnancy pains lol!!
After that my mum is coming up to stay with her dog, then tomorrow we will cook Xmas dinner together and my dad, brother and df will all join us when they finish work at about 3.30. I'm a bit more excited now today than I was yesterday! Think it's coz I was really tired yesterday so was being a grumpus lol!!

Pinkorblue - I'm looking forward to the food this year too! 

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!


----------



## RomaTomato

Yay V day!


----------



## baileybubs

Happy V day Roma!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Sounds fun bailey enjoy ur short shift. Happy v day roma xxxx


----------



## rainkat

Happy V-day Roma!
and Merry Christmas eve everyone :hugs:

We're planning to attend a family-oriented church service this afternoon (nativity, live animals, carols etc.) then dinner with dh's family. My parents are off on a cruise till after the new year so tomorrow will just be us and dh's mom for dinner. It's the first Christmas since his dad passed.

Yesterday was very exciting. I was resting my coffee cup on top of my belly and Cookie kicked it. The kids saw it move. We've seen movement from the outside a few times since then. So much fun!

I was planning to work right up to birth, my job isn't very physical, but I've started having trouble with my lower back. When I'm on my feet for too long I start to feel a click with every step I take. It doesn't hurt but it feels very wrong if you know what I mean. I have a feeling I might end up off my feet in third tri.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My hubby got me this for Christmas! The open heart necklace represents fertility and good luck for conceiving! My favorite gift ever! Also have never received anything from Tiffany before so I'm super excited!!! Merry Christmas everyone and :dust: for 2013 babies!!!
 



Attached Files:







181885_4680700346861_58195763_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MightyMom

:xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas11::xmas12::xmas13: :xmas14::xmas15::xmas16::xmas17::xmas18::xmas19::xmas20::xmas21::xmas22::xmas23:

Gratuitous use of Christmas icons!!

Merry Christmas Ladies!


----------



## CherylC3

Hope u had a great Xmas ladies. Xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Merry Christmas ladies hope you had a great time xxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I hope everyone enjoyed the holiday! :) 

Happy V-day Roma!! 

That's a lovely necklace, ttcbaby. :)


----------



## rainkat

Merry Christmas everyone :xmas16:

Hope you are having a wonderful holiday season. Beautiful necklace ttc.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies! Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all enjoyed family and friends. I have to say I enjoyed my time off work 3 days! Back to work tomorrow. My Mom was here for a week and we all enjoyed her visit. 

Happy V day Roma!!!
V Day for me tomorrow!
Rainkat hopefully we will see each other soon.
ttc- beautiful necklace. How thoughtful of your dh.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Woohooo made it to V-day!!! :happydance: 

Happy V-day Marathon!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Happy V day ladies!!

Has anyone else started feeling baby move so much that it feels like your stomach is flipping?! Millie must be quite big now and I can feel her doing full turns today and it feels so weird!!!!!
Love it though!


----------



## MightyMom

Happy V days!!

Bailey: I've felt Colton doing that for a coupe weeks now. It feels so weird! And it makes my belly look weird.


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Pink! Happy V Day to you too!

Bailey- I have been feeling her move like that too for a couple of weeks now. My dh is amazed at how much she moves at times!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm back at work today after 3 days off and not happy.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Glad to have made it this far! :) 

Gbear moves like that, I love it too. :cloud9: Makes me wish I could peek in and see what's going on lol. 

Any plans for NYE ladies? We're getting Chinese food, sparkling cider and fudge for dessert. DH has to work so it's going to be an early night.


----------



## marathongirl

Sounds like our speed for NYE Pink. We might go to a movie but I doubt either one of us will stay awake until midnight!!


----------



## rainkat

Happy V-days ladies :flower:

Our NYE tradition is to watch the ball drop live from Times Square... that would be 9pm here. Not a chance I'll make it to midnight. We'll make appy's and probably chocolate fondue. 

Marathongirl I'm working 9-5 M-F until Jan 15 :( Not fun but I couldn't turn down the extra shifts. We need to go to Gymboree on the 16th to shop for our Gymbucks. I think that's a Thursday.

I'm pretty sure my little cookie monster is head down. Constant kicks to the ribs are keeping me up at night.


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy Vday Ladies! Won't be long now. Eeeeek! :yipee:

Our rainbows are coming! Our rainbows are coming! :yipee:

2013 is ALMOST here! eeeeeeeeeek! :yipee:


----------



## marathongirl

Oh darn that sounds like a lot of work Rainkat! At least you will have more money to spend at Gymboree!! The 16th sounds good to me. We will have lots to catch up on. Also if you're ever free on the weekend let me know maybe we could get the boys together again?

I'm not sure of LO's position, I seem to feel kicks all over the place!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Have fun at the movies if you and DH decide to go, Marathon. :)

Kat~ Even if DH didn't have to work, sheer exhaustion would knock me out well before midnight. :haha: 

I can't believe there is only one more day of 2012! :happydance:

Gummy bear likes to aim for my bladder and cervix, yikes! lol So I'm thinking footling breech most of the time.. Feels like he/she likes to 'stretch out' too. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies congrats on v days tht hav passed...x

How are u all doin? Hav u got ur furniture yet?xx

Well me and hubby went daft at mama and papas yesterday everything was on sale ordered our furniture wallpaper and picked up the bubble blue bedding and curtains all of the bubble stuff was half price still to get a mattress and crib mattress and loads of other wee bits and bobs to get...x

Hope u ladies hav fun at new year...xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

THIS IS OUR YEAR!! 2013 is here... :wohoo: Our Rainbows are a coming! :) 

Happy 25 weeks CHERYL! :wohoo:


----------



## marathongirl

Happy New Year Ladies!! Yay for 2013!!! It is our rainbow year!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay!! Hope you have all had a lovely Christmas and new year!! And can't wait to meet our rainbows now!!


----------



## rainkat

Happy New Year!

I have an overwhelming urge to get started on the nursery. I can hardly think about anything else. This is the first time I have been pregnant and not moved to a new house. I need an outlet for this nesting energy.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Happy new year ladies!!! :D


----------



## baileybubs

Me too rainkat!! I want to go out and buy all baby stuff now coz I said we'd get Xmas out the way and then focus on the nursery and baby stuff!!

I can't wait, only 5 more weeks at work too!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Rainkat- I know what you mean about the nesting energy! The problem for me,as you know,is that I don't know if I will be in this house when the baby comes. It's driving me a bit nuts. Part of me thinks we will still be in our house but you never know?

Cheryl-congrats on getting all of your furniture! That's so exciting!!
Bailey-That's great only 5 more weeks of work! I wish. I hope to stay at work until at least the middle of March.


----------



## CherylC3

Happy new year ladies... So exciting we are now in 2013....xxxxx


----------



## marathongirl

Yay I'm 25 weeks!! Happy 25 weeks Pink!

Rainkat- happy V day for yesterday!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Have to take all the Christmas stuff down this weekend. Not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## rainkat

Marathongirl house-limbo must be terrible. If only you had a crystal ball!

We're taking down the tree and putting away the decorations tomorrow. By 'we' I mean dh and the kids :haha:

I had a midwife appt Wednesday. Baby looks great but I have pubic symphysis. 

Hope everyone else is well. Bumps must be getting big.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Same to you, Marathon! Go team eggplant!! :happydance:

DH took down the tree a couple of days ago, I was sad to see it go back into the closet. December really flew by.. 

Kat~ Glad baby looks good but sorry to hear that, I hope you'll be okay. 

I have a belly pic I took from last week, the next time I'm on my PC I'll post it. :) Had my visit today and everything is good, baby was head down and kicking away. Hope everyone else is doing well and you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Grey Eyes

marathongirl said:


> Yay I'm 25 weeks!! Happy 25 weeks Pink!
> 
> Rainkat- happy V day for yesterday!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Have to take all the Christmas stuff down this weekend. Not my favorite thing to do.

Marathongirl- just wanted to say I'm so happy for you at 25 weeks! Almost 3rd tri :winkwink: Not long and you'll have that gorgeous little bundle in your arms! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry you have spd rainkat. That sucks. But glad everything is going ok with baby!

MG I'm taking my tree down on Sunday, I'm a bit superstitious lol!! 

My bump is getting huge now!!! I passed my driving test yesterday and it won't be long before my bump won't let me fit behind the wheel lol!!


----------



## marathongirl

Rainkat- sorry about the spd. Looks like we won't be doing any more walks!
Can't wait to see you again though.

Bailey- congrats on passing your driver's test!! Yay! My bump is huge too Bailey. It's all stomach but I feel it's big! 
Does anyone know how much weight they have gained so far? I have gained about 18 lbs!


----------



## marathongirl

Grey Eyes said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Yay I'm 25 weeks!! Happy 25 weeks Pink!
> 
> Rainkat- happy V day for yesterday!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Have to take all the Christmas stuff down this weekend. Not my favorite thing to do.
> 
> Marathongirl- just wanted to say I'm so happy for you at 25 weeks! Almost 3rd tri :winkwink: Not long and you'll have that gorgeous little bundle in your arms! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Grey Eyes! I have been stalking your thread and have to say I agree with Jess that you are not eating enough! Don't forget the baby is still taking a lot from you with bf. You will get your body back!!:hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats again, Bailey!!! Did you get a different instructor? 

I've gained 12lbs so far..


----------



## CherylC3

Hey girls yeah for all the eggplants :)

I haven't weighed myself yet I will need to do tht. Be interesting to see wot I've put on. 

Hope you ladies hav a nice weekend. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Pinkorblue - I did have a different examiner yes. When he saw me he did noticeably glance at my bump haha so it may have helped. I thought I'd failed on my manoevre but otherwise I thought I did better than first time anyway, but was still shocked when he said "I'm pleased to tell you you've passed" lol!!

MG - I've gained about 18lbs too so far (I think lol) but I originally lost 4lbs at the beginning of pregnancy so I've lost 4 then gained 21lbs eeeek!! But I still feel like this is the right weight. All of me looks the same except my bump. You can't tell I'm pregnant from behind or in my face. 

Cheryl - I hope you are resting and taking it easy! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## jodey0205

Has anyone had a TVCIC removed and went into labor immidately? I have tried to research it but there doesn't seem to be a lot of information on the removal.:shrug:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awesome Bailey!! He sounds friendlier than other one, I hope that was the case. I'll bet it feels great to drive around again, yay! :D 

Jodey~ Sorry, no personal experience here, I just have a tvc (McDonald) but I did a ton of research and would have had that or a TAC if I had more time. The research can be frustrating but thankfully, I found a support group with great info! I'll send you a pm. :)


----------



## baileybubs

It feels awesome pink!!! It couldnt have come at a better time either coz I was becoming so shattered walking to and from work!! 

Jodey - I'm sorru hun, I have no info on that so I cant help.

Just had a funny moment, df just came in from work and I'm in my nightie, and df says to me "had a leak?" and i was confused as to what he meant til he pointed to a little wet patch on my top near my nipple lol!!! So it turns out I am leaking every now and again and its not just my weird dreams making me think I have wet patches in the middle of the night haha!!!

Also I bought new scales today, and according to these ones, I have only put on 14 pounds since I got pregnant, whereas I thought it was 20!!! Wondering if the scales are just wrong coz thats a big difference!!! But I did think that I had actually lost weight everywhere else except my bump so it would make sense, and I have had no appetite since first tri.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well...had a huge temp drop this morning so please God let this be it! Let this be the infamous implantation dip right on cue. Please God let my temp spike again tomorrow and continue to rise. Thank you very much. Amen...


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ I can imagine.. :hugs: Well, at least now you know for sure about the leaking. ;) Mine is still in invisible mode. :haha: 

Good luck to you, ttcbaby!!


----------



## marathongirl

Good luck ttcbaby!
Bailey-I haven't noticed any leakage but my boobs are so big I can't imagine they don't have milk in them!
How is everyone else?


----------



## Leinzlove

I haven't had any leaking either. I didn't with DD either.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Hey girls, its Jan. 8 and I still have my tree up. He, heeverything else is put away but just cant take this pretty thing down just yetstill have the lights on the outside of the house too and theyre on! We are not even the only ones on our street. He, heI guess well take ours down once they do.

WellIm so happy for all of you on here. It seems like EVERYONE on here is preggers now and I remember when none of you were. Its awesome but a little sad for me at the same time. I did not get to join yous. I might be the only one left in this room thats not preggers. :-( Im praying and crossing everything for my turn in 2013. This has to be our year.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: ttcbaby, I think 2013 will have a lovely bfp in store for you. :flower:

This is 24 weeks :)

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/1228121442.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Hey :wave:

Iveonly had leakage once, but got my right nipple looks so cracked the now it's so horrible..x

Ttcbabyisom I just kno u will be joining us shortly Hun...x

Pink great bump pic ur bumps bigger than mines lol...xx

Well this wk I hav been a super shopper lol... After ordering our furniture last wk this week I got the mattress, breast pump, bottles, teats, storage tubs , baby bath so I'm hoping to be getting there plus was in the mothercare sale and picked up loads of clothes in the sale...

Oh and my gran phoned me yesterday from the local pram shop saying she had bought me a Moses basket with all the sheets blankets to match... She's a wee star so we picked it up yesterday it's gorgeous. Xxx

How I ladies doin?xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ Thanks! Ouch your poor nipple, I hope that heals soon. :hugs:

Great baby stash your putting together! I wish I could do major purchases but it looks like it will happen in March instead. :/ I hope it's earlier than later in the month, I'd hate to feel so rushed, especially since we're cloth diapering I feel so behind.


----------



## CherylC3

Cloth diapering I wish I cud do tht but I'm so lazy...xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> :hugs: ttcbaby, I think 2013 will have a lovely bfp in store for you. :flower:
> 
> This is 24 weeks :)
> 
> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/1228121442.jpg

beautiful belly pic!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ No worries, I can only hope CD works out for us, this is our first time..

Ttcbaby~ Thank you! :)


----------



## rainkat

Beautiful bump Pinkorblue!

Hang in there TTCbaby.

Cheryl I knew I would be too lazy to CD my first but I'm totally excited to give it a try this time. Pink you're better off waiting to start buying things. Once you start it's hard to stop :blush: Can't wait to go shopping with Marathongirl next week :happydance:

SPD officially sucks!!! I don't want to complain so I will leave it at that. I'm thankful I didn't have this with my other pregnancies. On a positive note I'll have my last trimester off work.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Cheryl for all of the baby buys! Its so much fun buying for baby! :) 

I don't think I could CD either. I don't even know how it works.. Do you buy inserts and put them in the diaper then throw away?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, 

Hope you are all well, not been on for a while as been busy working and attempting to sleep the rest of the time!!

Cheryl - wish I was as organised as you!! I have still got loads to buy and I'm freaking out now!! When I wanted to buy things before Christmas people kept saying "isnt it a bit early to buy for baby yet?" and now all of a sudden Christmas is done with and people are asking "Oh havent you got everything yet?"!! Soooo annoying lol!!

Pink - lovely bump pic!!

MG and Rainkat - enjoy baby shopping next week!!

Leinz - eeeek not long now hun!!!

I dont think I'd be able to cloth diaper either......I suppose it saves a fair bit of money doesnt it? But my df would be useless with it I would imagine so I'd be left to do it all myself!

Well I think its safe to say sleep is a thing of the past for me, I am always shattered by 10pm, fall asleep really easily but 2 hours later I'm awake on and off, with pain, toilet trips and just being wide awake half the time!! Finding it difficult managing a 10 hour shift after a crappy nights sleep like that and just always aching!! Think my workmates are sick of hearing me moan about it lol!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: When will you be able to go on maternity leave? It's hard to manage a good nights sleep during pregnancy. :hugs:

Just 2 days to go for me, hun! I'm super super excited! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Wow 2 days!!! Thats amazing!!

I've got 4 weeks left at work til I go on maternity. I just cant cope at work anymore and although a part of me thinks 32 weeks is too early I think about all the stuff I do at work and its no wonder lol!! I started work at 4pm and only sat down again at 9.30pm to complete my paperwork and have a brew!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I worked until 34 weeks with DD. But planned to be off as close to labor as possible. Didn't work out because I developed hypertension. Dr. ordered me off. At the time it didn't make me happy at all because I wanted all of the maternity leave possible and didn't want to start it 6 weeks before she was due. However, circumstances prevailed and I ended up being a SAHM in the end. I didn't do 10 hour shifts though, 3am-11am five days a week. I remember being so tired all I did was work and sleep.

This time isn't so bad. I get a lot of rest and have only this week found it hard chasing after DD.

I hope you are able to get some sleep in between shifts. DH does 10 hour shifts not pregnant and they ware him down. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

rainkat said:


> Pink you're better off waiting to start buying things. Once you start it's hard to stop :blush:

You have a point, Kat. I'm already beyond eager to get out there, imagine once I do have items in my hand. :haha: :hugs: It must be difficult but glad you will have your third trimester off from work, I hope the time off helps. Have fun with Marathon next week! 

Woohoooo for 2 days left until ML, Leinz!! :D There are disposables out there, I'm planning to use the reuseable inserts.

Bailey~ I hope the next few weeks fly by for you, but in the meantime I hope you're able to get the rest you need. :hugs:


----------



## rainkat

Bailey I don't know how you are making it through a 10 hour shift. I'm exhausted just thinking about it. 

Leinz you are getting so close! Any signs of things getting started?

I haven't decided which style of cloth diapers to go with yet. There are so many out there! I've bought a few different brands and will see what fits and what works for LO. It's crazy, there's a whole pop-culture around cloth diapering. DH thinks I have a serious problem. I spend my evenings watching youtube videos on "fluff stash" :haha: I thought cloth diapering would save money but I can see the opposite happening. There are the cutest diapers out there! Soft and fuzzy with ruffles and... okay, maybe I do have a problem :blush:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

It's a good idea to try different brands to see what works for your little one. Which ever brands don't work out, you could re-sell them to get some if not all your money back. 

I'm completely in love with Bumgenius' 4.0 and freetime. :)


----------



## marathongirl

Oh Bailey that sounds tiring working 10 hour shifts! I'm sure the next 4 weeks will fly by.

Rainkat- I remember seeing all of your beautiful cloth diapers! I'm jealous but I know dh won't go for cloth diapers. Can't wait til Wed!!
Pink- beautiful bump!! Mine is much larger . I am getting tired of people saying" wow you are quite big for 26 weeks! You still have 3 months to go!" Yah whatever.... Why do people have to comment??
AFM- I haven't bought much just the few clothes I bought with Rainkat. I am thinking about getting the crib soon!


----------



## baileybubs

Pink and rainkat - yikes I didn't know there was so much choice with CD!! I don't think I'd know where to start!! You'll have to post us some pics of some of the cloth diapers you have bought, I'd be interested to see.

MG - yeah I'm still getting the big comments. It gets so frustrating at times, it's like "enough already, yes I get it!!". I had my fundal height measurement last week and it turns out I am actually measuring above the 90th percentile but not by much just 1cm, so it's not like I am actually too big!! What annoys me more is when people say "imagine how big you'll be when your further along"......yes thanks, I hadn't thought about that!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Bailey: You can turn that "compliment" around on them if you want them to stop. :) "Well you've gained a bit from the holidays yourself. Imagine how big you will be after Valentines Day!" Sometimes people don't realize how rude they are being until the comment is turned back on them and they realize they are talking about someone else's body!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinz, your being induced tomorrow, right??? Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## RomaTomato

Good luck Leinz!!!

Woohoo third tri! Hi everyone :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Roma how have you been? How's everything looking for your little one?

Good luck leinzlove can't wait to meet Zoela!!!

Mightymom - might just start doing that lol, but I know they mean no harm, it just gets frustrating lol!! How are you anyway Hun?

I've got my whooping cough vaccination today boo!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, today ladies... Nervous! Thanks so much for your support and comments. I will try to keep my journal updated. :)

You are all next! You too TTCBABY! Come on with that January BFP!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RomaTomato said:


> Good luck Leinz!!!
> 
> Woohoo third tri! Hi everyone :)

Yay for 3rd Trimester!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rainkat

Thinking of you Leinz :hugs:

Hope everthing is fast and smooth. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Very best wishes, Leinz!!! :hugs: How exciting and can't wait to see her, will have to keep an eye on your journal. :) 

Marathon~ Thank you! :) Not cool about the comments you're getting, I know you have a beautiful bump. :flower: 

Bailey~ Lol I know, I thought the same thing when I first looked into CD. As soon as I get my collection up, I'll post some pics. :) I hope you recover from the shot quickly, I didn't know you could get them during pregnancy.. 

Mighty~ :wave: how are you and Colton doing?

Roma~ Yay, congrats on entering the 3rd tri!! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Pink - yeah over in the UK they are pretty insistent on getting flu vaccine and whooping cough vaccine whilst pregnant. They even give it to us for free. Apparenty there has been an increase in whooping cough in babies in the UK in the last year so they are now routinely offering it to pregnant women over 28 weeks so that it passes onto baby. 
I have also had my anti d injection today coz I'm rhesus negative and had blood taken, so now both my arms ache lol!! Feel like a pin cushion this week lol. 

Eeeek leinz I hope she's on her way now for you!! I am friends with her on Facebook and I know that the pessaries had started contractions but then they slowed again so I think she was having the pecotin (??) drip about 3 hours ago. She's not been on since so hoping this is it and she's pushing away now!!! Hope it's all going well leinz and can't wait to see pics of Zoela!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Poor babies. :( Not sure about the other ones here but I guess my hospital is taking a more conservative approach and gives them to women after delivery. My regular OB told me if I'm interested, remind the L&D staff and I may be able to get it right there in my room. Ouch, I'd feel like a pincushion too lol. :flower: How is Millie doing? :) 

That's great you're FB buddies, thanks for keeping us updated on Leinz! Thinking of her and sending lots of birthy vibes!! xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Millie seems to be doing fine thanks pink, apart from measuring a little big from my fundal height but I think that's more to do with me than her. 
She's breech at the moment and appears to be very comfy where she is! Hopefully she will move though in time!

And update on leinz, she has given birth to the beautiful Zoela who was 6lb 2oz and both are well!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay Leinz, can't wait to see pics of her!


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey- Thanks for keeping us updated on Leinz!! I hope Millie turns around for you!! I have my doc apt on Thurs and I'm sure I will measure big but that's OK.
Pink- Thanks I think my bump is a nice bump! It's all in my tummy for sure.

AFM- can't wait to see Rainkat tomorrow and spend our Gymbucks! Had a really hard day at work yesterday soooooo tired I could've fallen asleep standing up! Then someone told me yesterday was Blue Monday?? Has anyone else heard of this? Also have cried about little things every day now for the past week or so. Is anyone else experiencing that?I thought my emotions were stabilizing for a while there but.....?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Alright Leinz!!! Happy birthday, Zoela!!! :happydance::happydance:

Marathon~ Have fun with Kat tomorrow! :) I've never heard of blue Monday... Big :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

I've never heard of Blue Monday, except for the song! What is it? 

MG - I have been getting more upset recently too, put it down to lack if sleep I think but I keep crying. Last night it was because df wouldn't come to bed at the same time as me!!! Sounds an odd one but he then comes to bed at like 2am and I am such a light sleeper that any noise wakes me. So I cried lol! Then ironically after he agreed to come to bed with me (at midnight may I add, wasn't early) he fell asleep first as I was talking to him lol!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Here's my Zoela Dawn, born January 15, 2013 at 12:15pm (Eastern Usa)weighing 6lbs 12oz and 19 1/2 inches long.

Both of us Baby & Mama healthy! :)

Thanks for updating Bailey! :)
 



Attached Files:







580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

I hope you didn't mind me updating!


----------



## Leinzlove

Not at all Bailey, Thank you! :)


----------



## rainkat

She's adorable!!! So tiny :baby:

Congratulations to your whole family :kiss:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, she's such a little sweetie!! <3 <3 Congrats again Leinz!!


----------



## rainkat

baileybubs said:


> Pink and rainkat - yikes I didn't know there was so much choice with CD!! I don't think I'd know where to start!! You'll have to post us some pics of some of the cloth diapers you have bought, I'd be interested to see.

Here's what I have so far: 

Newborn and small I have 13 fitteds, 2 wool and 2 PUL covers, 4 all-in-ones, 3 all-in-twos with 7 inserts. That makes a total of 24 diapers; hopefully enough that I can do laundry every second day.

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r112/rainkat_photos/newbornandsmall1_zpsbecd64d3.jpg

Next are one size. Supposedly they fit from birth to potty training but I've read that they don't usually fit a newborn well. I have 9 pockets and inserts, and 2 all-in-two's with 4 inserts and doublers.

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r112/rainkat_photos/onesize_zpsec12980a.jpg

I picked up a few mediums for a really great price. I'll need more when she gets bigger but I'm going to wait to see what style works for us before I spend any more. There are 10 all-in-two's with 12 inserts, 1 all-in-one and 1 wool cover.


https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r112/rainkat_photos/mediums_zpsfdb5c34f.jpg


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Your diapers are lovely, Kat!! :) :) The ones I'm getting are the one size. I'm thinking of using disposables for the meconium stage though, I've heard that's one tough stain to remove. I can't get over the amazing colors! :D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

oh my gosh, talked to my doc today and voiced my concerns about things not happening and she called in Clomid for me today! I start taking it tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Here's my Zoela Dawn, born January 15, 2013 at 12:15pm (Eastern Usa)weighing 6lbs 12oz and 19 1/2 inches long.
> 
> Both of us Baby & Mama healthy! :)
> 
> Thanks for updating Bailey! :)

Yay, beautiful!!! Congrats Leinz!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Pink and rainkat - yikes I didn't know there was so much choice with CD!! I don't think I'd know where to start!! You'll have to post us some pics of some of the cloth diapers you have bought, I'd be interested to see.
> 
> Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Newborn and small I have 13 fitteds, 2 wool and 2 PUL covers, 4 all-in-ones, 3 all-in-twos with 7 inserts. That makes a total of 24 diapers; hopefully enough that I can do laundry every second day.
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r112/rainkat_photos/newbornandsmall1_zpsbecd64d3.jpg
> 
> Next are one size. Supposedly they fit from birth to potty training but I've read that they don't usually fit a newborn well. I have 9 pockets and inserts, and 2 all-in-two's with 4 inserts and doublers.
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r112/rainkat_photos/onesize_zpsec12980a.jpg
> 
> I picked up a few mediums for a really great price. I'll need more when she gets bigger but I'm going to wait to see what style works for us before I spend any more. There are 10 all-in-two's with 12 inserts, 1 all-in-one and 1 wool cover.
> 
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r112/rainkat_photos/mediums_zpsfdb5c34f.jpgClick to expand...

Wow girl, looks like you're ready!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Leinz! She's absolutely beautiful.

Rainkat- good to see you today! I love the diapers they are so colorful!


----------



## rainkat

All I need is a bum to put them on :D

Great to see you too MG. Thanks again for your help. 

TTC good luck with the Clomid!

Pink I've heard mixed comments about meconium and staining. I think I'll use some kind of liner to be on the safe side.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! 

Rain: I'd say you are diaper ready. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Leinzlove. She's gorgeous. Xx

Rainkat love ur diapers Hun ur getting very organised.xx

I'm getting very excited I've got 8 wks left at work and less than 13 till my due date. It's flying in. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know Cheryl, I can't believe I've only got 11 weeks til she should be here!! Although when I don't get enough sleep I think "OMG 11 more weeks of this hip ache lol" will be better when I don't have to get up at 6.30am for work though! 3 weeks til my mat leave!! Still feel like its quite early but I figure I should enjoy being able to have the rest and think myself lucky that I can finish this early.

Rainkat those diapers are soooo cute!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw defo bailey if I wasn't self employed I'd finish at 32 wks, I'm beginning to think I won't last till 36 and a half wks tho cos I'm on my feet.. I'm struggling already. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's really hard being on your feet all day isn't it? Someone at work kept telling me off yesterday saying to sit down more and delegate but its so hard when we are so busy to just sit down! Should have listened to her coz by the time I got home I was so shattered I had to go for a lie down (had a 2 hour nap!!). 
You don't realise how tiring it is being pregnant do you? It's funny how younger girls at work treat me a bit different to the older ones. The older ladies are more insistent on me sitting down and not doing as much, coz they have been through it and they know lol!!
I'm glad I have saved my holidays too, not had much time off this year coz I have saved 3 weeks to take before I start my maternity leave officially.


----------



## rainkat

Bailey it's a good thing you have those older ladies there looking out for you. Make sure you listen when they tell you to sit down.

Here's my 26 week bump: I'm so tiny next to Marathongirl lol! We should take a pic together next week.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00139-20130118-0954.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baileybubs

Aw such a cute bump rainkat!! Yeah you and MG should deffo take a picture together.

I am finding it really hard to find some good nighties at the mo!!! Its so annoying, I cant bear wearing pj bottoms anymore, but the only nighties I can find are either fleecey (too hot) or old grannie style! Also I need one for when I give birth! Why is it that when you know exactly what you want you cant find it anywhere lol!


----------



## marathongirl

Rainkat- you look awesome!! I think that's a great idea we could take a pic together just for fun! Especially since I don't know how to post a pic on here.

Bailey- I'm with you on being on your feet all day. It's exhausting. I am going to try to cut back but I am also self employed and can't swing it financially.My doctor suggested cutting back my hours. We will see. What kind of work do you do?

Cheryl- I here you about being self-employed. I'm going to try to make it to 36 weeks as well!What do you do? 

AFM-went to doctor yesterday and baby is great! Measuring 2 weeks ahead and have gained 19 lbs so far!! Yikes. The doctor seemed happy and not at all concerned


----------



## baileybubs

MG - I support adults with learning disabilities so its pretty full on, always have to be on the ball too coz I'm usually in charge so I always feel like I have to keep making sure jobs get done!! What job do you do MG? It sucks you can't go on leave earlier, think it should be standard that all women can from 30 weeks, whether self employed or not!

I ended up having yet another argument with df about housework today too. I feel like I always have to do everything and he's busy swanning off to the gym. Think part of its jealousy, I feel like I can't do anything at the mo! He comes home from work and has a beer, goes to the gym, still smokes, can eat what he wants!! I love being pregnant but have to say I feel like he's rubbing it in a bit now lol!! Anyone else feel like this?!!


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey- I am a physiotherapist so working on people's bodies all day long. I feel like I want someone to work on mine for a change! As far as dh goes he has been stepping up with the housework a bit. I just can't do it after a day at work.My dh goes out and runs every morning though. We always ran together and I have found it hard that he goes without me. We are both normally pretty serious about our training. I swear the bigger I get the skinnier he is getting!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

marathongirl said:


> Rainkat- you look awesome!! I think that's a great idea we could take a pic together just for fun! Especially since I don't know how to post a pic on here.
> 
> Bailey- I'm with you on being on your feet all day. It's exhausting. I am going to try to cut back but I am also self employed and can't swing it financially.My doctor suggested cutting back my hours. We will see. What kind of work do you do?
> 
> Cheryl- I here you about being self-employed. I'm going to try to make it to 36 weeks as well!What do you do?
> 
> AFM-went to doctor yesterday and baby is great! Measuring 2 weeks ahead and have gained 19 lbs so far!! Yikes. The doctor seemed happy and not at all concerned

Yay for baby being great!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Great bump pic, Kat! :D Looking forward to seeing the pic you take with Marathon. :) 

Marathon~ Woohooo for baby!!! :D 

Bailey~ I've given up on finding a nightie lol but I do hope you find one you like. I'm thinking of getting a couple of long dark t-shirts instead. 

Seems the further along I get, the more DH's health and luck goes south. :( Yesterday was the scariest, his shift was just about over and he, another co-worker and the supervisor had to go over the shift report. He suddenly became really hot, sweaty and pale. His lips turned blue and he slumped over, unresponsive for a while. The EMTs couldn't get a read on his pulse and blood pressure became dangerously low. Thankfully he's okay but they couldnt figure out why, and because of that, it could happen again. A couple of theories have been given, absence seizure for instance. :( A month ago was a very bad fall and a bad reaction to his blood sugar medication. I hope things start to turn around for him.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear pink that sounds terrible! Are they gonna test for epilepsy coz as you say it does sound like it was a seizure of some sort? Has he had something similar before? Coz they say that 1 in 3 people will have a seizure at some point in their lives sometimes for no obvious reason (I work with people with epilepsy so have some experience with it but usually only people who already have a diagnosis). 
Hope he is ok Hun xxxx

MG - I meant to ask, measuring 2 weeks ahead Hun, wow! Is that based on a scan measurement or your fundal height measurement? 
Such a pain when you can see DH or DF doing things we wish we could do (like sleep lol!!). I really miss the gym, and I didn't even go all the time really but coz of the mc I spent so much of last year pregnant and so haven't really been for a year!!

AFM - I am finding the need to have a nap everyday, which is a pain coz I can't always get one due to work. Just had one after work today and woke up thinking it was already morning and time for work again :rofl: was a nice relief to realise its still Saturday haha!!

Just out of curiosity, who has packed thei hospital bag yet then? Worrying I should have started it already!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Great bump pic, Kat! :D Looking forward to seeing the pic you take with Marathon. :)
> 
> Marathon~ Woohooo for baby!!! :D
> 
> Bailey~ I've given up on finding a nightie lol but I do hope you find one you like. I'm thinking of getting a couple of long dark t-shirts instead.
> 
> Seems the further along I get, the more DH's health and luck goes south. :( Yesterday was the scariest, his shift was just about over and he, another co-worker and the supervisor had to go over the shift report. He suddenly became really hot, sweaty and pale. His lips turned blue and he slumped over, unresponsive for a while. The EMTs couldn't get a read on his pulse and blood pressure became dangerously low. Thankfully he's okay but they couldnt figure out why, and because of that, it could happen again. A couple of theories have been given, absence seizure for instance. :( A month ago was a very bad fall and a bad reaction to his blood sugar medication. I hope things start to turn around for him.

Sorry to hear about DH Pink...that's awful. I hope he gets better soon or this doesn't happen again! You don't need this stress.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ttcbaby~ Thank you, I hope so too..

Bailey~ He did have a few seizures as a kid. We're definitely going to ask about testing when he gets his follow up appointment. Thanks :hugs: 

No hospital bag here yet, though I probably should based on my history.


----------



## baileybubs

I have written the list of what I need on my chalkboard lol!! And I have actually got most of it (except still no nighties lol!!) but none of it is packed. Think I'm gonna do it on my first day of mat leave lol!! 

Your poor dh though pink, must be quite a scary experience. Glad he will be having testing though x


----------



## marathongirl

Pink- so sorry about your dh. I hope they get it sorted out. That would be so scary.

Bailey- no bag here either yet. The measurement was based on fundal height. I know it can be an error in measuring and doc didn't seem concerned. I do feel big though and it's all bump!
AFM- had a private 3D ultrasound today! It was amazing. She was so active and we got some amazing pics! She was yawning and smiling and sticking her tongue out!! I was going to surprise dh with the pics and DVD for Valentine's Day but not sure if I can wait. I wanted him to come but they had no available times that he could come with work as he works 7 days a week


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats awesome MG, can you post any pics? I was gonna get one but we couldnt afford it really (well we probably could but I seem to have gone into financial panic mode now I'm so close to going on mat leave!!).
I asked about fundal measurement coz I am also measuring ahead, MW said if it continues too much I will be sent for a growth scan but personally I think its coz shes breech and keeps sticking her head forward lol!! I was measuring 1 week ahead and I've measured this week and it seems to be measuring 2 weeks ahead now, but could be all human error lol!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Thanks hun. Looking at him today, it's like nothing happened. So I have a lot of questions for the doctor. Sounds like Millie gets herself into some interesting positions in there. ;) Good idea about writing down what you need, I've done that for the baby items and couple of things for me. Completely spaced on hospital bag stuff though :dohh: lol. 

Marathon~ Thank you. Aww, her pics sound so adorable!! :happydance: Do you have a photobucket account? That's one way that I know of to post pics here.

I so want a 3D scan but I'm afraid by the time we could pay for it, they'll be booked solid and then too late when they do have an opening.


----------



## baileybubs

Pink - yeah she likes sticking her head out, right next to my belly button!! Think she's trying to head butt her way out lol!! Just hoping she'll turn in the next few weeks otherwise they might book me for a c section and I really don't want that. 
Think I need to actually purchase a bag for my hospital bag haha!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ :haha: She has plenty of time to turn though and fingers crossed she'll do that soon. A pre-packed hospital bag? I like the sound of that! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay the third trimester has arrived in here. :) Won't be long now...

Pinkorblue: I hope things get better for your family & DH. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Pink - I hope she does, she's probably stubborn like her mother and won't do it til very last minute lol!!

Well I started packing my bag today coz I got all panicked I was behind and it turns out I had most of the stuff I needed!!
All it's missing really is my nighties (still can't find any!!) clothes for me, snacks and other non essentials like magazines, fan, etc. 
Everything Millie needs (or may need) is in there, from 2 sets of clothes, to nappies, cream, ready made milk and bottles if there's a reason I can't BF, blanket, coat. So I feel much better knowing her stuff is ready. 

I also purchased a TENS machine from eBay today. Hoping it might help me stay off pain meds as long as possible!


----------



## rainkat

Bailey you sound ready to go! Hope she turns for you. From what I've read they still have a fair bit of room in there. 

Pink I hope your Hubby gets sorted out. How scary!

I got to see a few of marathongirl's 3D US pics. Oh she is adorable :cloud9: 

Here we are with our bumps together. Funny how we are carrying so differently. I'm on the left and MG is on the right.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies!!

Good to see you today Rainkat!! Thanks for posting the pic! 

Bailey- you are ultra-organized I'm impressed! I haven't even thought about it.

Pink- you know we couldn't really afford it either but I just had to do it! Maybe I will see if Rainkat can help me post it next week when I see her? I a very technically challenged!!

I switched my walking for stationary bike today! I' not sure our little girl liked it as she kicked me all morning. It was crazy!! We will see what I do in the next few days. As my name suggests I like to do a bit of exercise every day!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Leinz~ Thanks hun. :hugs: 

Bailey~ Alright! You're not behind after all and I'll bet you'll find a nice nightie before your due date. :) Let us know how the TENS machine works out. 

Kat~ Thank you! At least that episode happened around co-workers that acted quickly, I don't even want to think about if it happened while he was on the train or walking home. His follow up is on the 28th so we'll see what his new doctor says. Aww, you both look great! :D 

Marathon~ I understand, I showed DH the difference between the pics we have and the 3D, he said he wants to go for it! :) I'll keep you guys posted on that... Great idea, I'll bet Kat can help! Way to go on the exercise, either that or she's joining in with her mommy. ;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Bailey you sound ready to go! Hope she turns for you. From what I've read they still have a fair bit of room in there.
> 
> Pink I hope your Hubby gets sorted out. How scary!
> 
> I got to see a few of marathongirl's 3D US pics. Oh she is adorable :cloud9:
> 
> Here we are with our bumps together. Funny how we are carrying so differently. I'm on the left and MG is on the right.

love the bumps!!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw love the twinny bump pic! I'm carrying more like you rainkat.

I've been getting kicks and hiccups and all sorts of movement the last week. I've also been getting BH a lot too. It can get very annoying when I'm trying to do something and suddenly have to lean back and sit still!! I keep telling Colton that he's past V-Day now so I can evict him anytime I want to, LOL! He just kicks me more then wakes me up at 3am to pee. Lil Bugger!

Had a week with INSANE sugar cravings followed by this week where I've been on a health binge eating nothing but good-for-me fruits, veggies, fish, and eggs. If this is how it feels to conserve my carbs, I'm sold! I feel so much better in the evenings, not so bogged down and muddle-headed. Anyone else getting particularly strong food cragings/aversions??


----------



## rainkat

No cravings here. But I feel like I'm starving, take 2 bites and am full. Lots of kicks and braxton hicks.

My Baby Brother's wife had their first baby on the weekend. 2 weeks early, 6lb 1oz (lucky mama!!)

Here's my new neice:
 



Attached Files:







joely2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0









joely1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MightyMom

Aw love the piccies!!! Newborns are always so angelic. Love it!

I hear you on that feeling full thing. I'm always hungry but if I eat even just a tiny too much I feel like I'll bust. I eat pretty much non-stop from morning to evening, just lots of nibbles on fruits, nuts, and veggies and only a salad for lunch. That has helped quite a bit!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies, 

Long time no speak! I have missed been so busy with Christmas, new year we had friends over from home, then I went home to jersey for 10 days after new year.. And I have just sat down and thought... I must write to my fellow bump buddies here! 

Hope you are all well and have a lovely Xmas and new year! 

I can see that everyone is now preparing hospital bags, bing nappies, maternity nighties etc.. It's coming round so quick to due dates! Mine (and Baileys) is 10 weeks tomorrow! 
Aaaaaarrrrgggghhhh... Panic mode! Hehehe

Midwife appointment today, all looking good, she estimates that our little rainbow weighs about 1400g (3lb) at the moment! Can't believe in (approx) 10 weeks we are going to be parents.. and i can't wait to meet our little (or possibly large) bubba! 
Had to ask her about the pain I've been having at night, as I thought I was going to admit myself into hospital last night.. Hip/pelvic pain, and the stomach muscle/groin muscle stretching, pulling, tightening is just horrendous! 
It feels like my muscles are tearing!!! So painful! ... Midwife says its all normal and I just have to try and find a more comfortable sleeping position! -'I don't think there's anymore positions I CAN try! 

But apart from that pain, I can't complain... It is all worth it to have a baby in my arms at the end.. Hell, I might even go as far as to say I am enjoying pregnancy! Hehe 

It's good to be back! 
Here's me bump taken last week at 29 weeks! 
Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rainkat

Hi Jersey :hi:

Wow, great pic! you have really blossomed.

I'm 27 weeks today. Bring on third tri :happydance:
Tomorrow is my last official day working. I'm almost wishing I hadn't bought so much already. There isn't much left to keep me occupied. Hopefully once I am off my feet the SPD will settle down and I'll be able to work on getting the nursery set up.


----------



## JerseyBean

rainkat said:


> Hi Jersey :hi:
> 
> Wow, great pic! you have really blossomed.
> 
> I'm 27 weeks today. Bring on third tri :happydance:
> Tomorrow is my last official day working. I'm almost wishing I hadn't bought so much already. There isn't much left to keep me occupied. Hopefully once I am off my feet the SPD will settle down and I'll be able to work on getting the nursery set up.

Thanks Rainkat! 
I have SPD too, and I am afraid to say that being off your feet does not necessarily make it better! If I have been sat for a couple of hours it is soooo painful to get back up again! Although if you are on your feet all day, having some well deserved feet up time with definitely help! 
You can't really win with it to be honest, not sitting down enough or sitting down too much! 

I have tried to find where to change the text under my username on the left here: 
<-------- 

Can't find where to do it, do you know how? I have looked under edit profile, customise profile etc... 

Xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Craving organic strawberries but they aren't in season. :( 

Kat~ Your niece is adorable, congrats!! Yay for 27 weeks and that your last day of work is tomorrow. :happydance: Enjoy every minute of your leave! :) 

Hi Jersey! Love the bump pic and woohoo only 10 more weeks! :D


----------



## rainkat

Jersey: On your user cp go to edit details, scroll down to optional information. It's your family info. Type what you want to change it to in the box and tick reset.

Yes sitting is not helpful. I'm really inflamed right now from sitting at my job 7 hrs a day. If I'm on my feet more than about 10 minutes I feel like I can't take another step. It only seems to temporarily ease up if I lie down or recline. My chiro suggested that if I can take it easy for a few weeks the inflammation might settle down and I will gain mobility. Fingers crossed! I'm thankful that I didn't have this with my other pregnancies. I feel like I've been kicked by a horse.

Pink: Mmmm strawberries. That's a tough one because out of season are not the same thing!


----------



## MightyMom

Lovely pic Jersey! Have you considered using more pillows while you sleep? One between your legs to help with hip/side pain and one under your belly. Might help keep your legs from pulling on all those ligaments while you sleep.

AFM, my ankles are starting to swell. Poo. This happened much later with DD. I now officially have cankles. And if I remember they didn't go away until 2 months postpartum! I need to start trying to put my legs up at night but I've been crafting like crazy. I can't sit still, I keep going back to the sewing machine to make more stuff. Pinterest is just too addicting! I see so many cute baby things and I just HAVE to make them. It's better than sitting around doing nothing, I can't handle that!


----------



## rainkat

I love pinterest! 

MM have you tried support stockings? I have knee high ones to prevent vericose veins. They also keep the cankles away. Trick is to put them on before you get out of bed in the morning.
Between the stockings and the maternity belt I feel like an old woman. Sexy!! :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Great bump pics..x

Aw I love baby pics, what a cutie...x

Jersey u are glowing Hun...x

Rainkat I'm so jealous tht u hav finished up Hun I've got 8 wks left :(

Mighty sorry ur getting cankles.x

Pink hope ur well...x

Afm got 8 wks left at work :( you are all getting organised shud I start on my hospital bag now???
Had Braxton hicks this morning it's so uncomfortable... Was at the midwife yest she took bloods nd to wait for results but she said my blood pressure was perfect and my bump is perfect too..xx


----------



## Storm7

Hi all. 

Apologies for being a stranger. Thing have been hectic. Glad to see we are all edging closer to our due dates. Two of my friends recently had their babies which has made me feel very broody! Can't wait to meet our little one. 

Had my Glucose test yesterday so now waiting in the results of that. Hopefully will be negative. The drink they provide is rather disgusting though. Urgh. I still have 11/12 weeks left at work which I hope speeds by!

We don't need to buy nursery things but are having fun decorating/furnishing the room DD will move be moving to. Toddler bed purchased, paint purchased, now we just need to empty it of all the junk that has been stored in there!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kat~ No, they aren't. I broke down and bought some about a month ago, hardly any sweetness to them. :/ 

Mighty~ Oh wow, I didn't know the swelling would take that long to go away. I hope you find a solution of some sort for your legs. Nothing wrong with making your own cute baby stuff! :thumbup: What have you made so far? 

Cheryl~ I'm doing good, thanks hun. :) I hope the next 8 weeks go by quickly for you. My bag is nowhere near ready and won't be for a while, I'm still jotting down what I need/want in there. 

Storm~ :hi: I hope your gtt results turn out just fine. 

AFM~ Well, the risk hospital I'm with right now talked themselves out of a patient thanks to a very rude charge nurse in L&D. I was just trying to inquire about options for a c-section, should I need one only to a receive a 'how dare you question our policy' attitude. Sheesh, what is wrong with people? Moms aren't allowed to try to make birth a positive experience? :growlmad: Anyway, complaint filed and best of luck to anyone who wants to deliver there while I take my business elsewhere. On a positive note, I'll be seeing my regular OB who is more than willing to talk about options and going over my birth plan. I'm hoping there will be time to show him the family centered c-section video to see how much of it can be implemented in my own birth.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Long time no speak! I have missed been so busy with Christmas, new year we had friends over from home, then I went home to jersey for 10 days after new year.. And I have just sat down and thought... I must write to my fellow bump buddies here!
> 
> Hope you are all well and have a lovely Xmas and new year!
> 
> I can see that everyone is now preparing hospital bags, bing nappies, maternity nighties etc.. It's coming round so quick to due dates! Mine (and Baileys) is 10 weeks tomorrow!
> Aaaaaarrrrgggghhhh... Panic mode! Hehehe
> 
> Midwife appointment today, all looking good, she estimates that our little rainbow weighs about 1400g (3lb) at the moment! Can't believe in (approx) 10 weeks we are going to be parents.. and i can't wait to meet our little (or possibly large) bubba!
> Had to ask her about the pain I've been having at night, as I thought I was going to admit myself into hospital last night.. Hip/pelvic pain, and the stomach muscle/groin muscle stretching, pulling, tightening is just horrendous!
> It feels like my muscles are tearing!!! So painful! ... Midwife says its all normal and I just have to try and find a more comfortable sleeping position! -'I don't think there's anymore positions I CAN try!
> 
> But apart from that pain, I can't complain... It is all worth it to have a baby in my arms at the end.. Hell, I might even go as far as to say I am enjoying pregnancy! Hehe
> 
> It's good to be back!
> Here's me bump taken last week at 29 weeks!
> Xxxxx

Lovely bump Jersey!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies

Hey storm glad ur doing well, times flying by. Xxx

Pinkorblue thts shocking wot a bitch, ur quite right to go elsewhere Hun.. I'm going to write a list of everything we still need to get.x

Afm doin good hubby's taking me for a overnight tonight and he's booked me a pregnancy massage. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh have fun Cheryl, enjoy the pregnancy massage!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sounds lovely, Cheryl! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, sorry I've not had chance to catch up properly, been busy with snow, decorating and now my new favourite annoyance, a cold (or man flu if I weren't a woman lol!!).

Pink - how rude of that woman! It annoys me when people don't give the pregnant woman a chance to discuss or question things that primarily concern them! Do people think that when you are pregnant you suddenly don't have a brain or be able to discuss their wishes/fears? Urgh gets me annoyed lol!! How are you today anyway pink?

How is everyone else doing? Has everyone had a good weekend?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ I know! :/ I even gave her the opportunity to transfer me to someone who would be willing to discuss it and she refused, insisting she could answer. Obviously she wasn't interested so why keep me on the phone and not transfer me to someone willing to talk? :shrug: Anyway, good riddance, I don't need to go where I'm not wanted. ;) 

I'm doing better now, enjoying my weekend and looking forward to spending time with DH on his days off.

Boooo for the man flu!! I hope you feel better. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my massage was great it was funny massaged at the back while being kicked from the front lol...x

Bailey boo for man flu Hun..x


----------



## baileybubs

Pink - just so sad sometimes that people have to be rude isn't it? Hope you enjoy your days off with dh!

Cheryl - I've had df massage my back a couple of times and it does feel weird when she starts kicking at the same time lol!!

This man flu really is kicking my bum :-( I feel worse today than I did yesterday and yet I rested, drank lots of fluids, ate fruit etc......it only seems to be a head cold though thankfully so just feel muggy with a blocked nose and a headache. Gotta go work a 10 hour shift though boo!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies. It's been a while. I usually try to catch up at work but I've been so busy and this past weekend was even busier!
Pink- sorry about all that rudeness. No one should ever have to put up with that. I'm glad that you will have some time with dh. My dh works 7 days a week and so we only have the evenings really. I hope that will change soon but he has his own business so.....
Bailey- I hope you feel better soon! I didn't get the flu shot and of course now thinking I should have. I just have never had it before. I hope your day at work goes well.

Rainkat- I will see you later!
Jersey- good to hear from you and beautiful bump!!

AFM- I am up early at the clinic doing my gestational diabetes test done. I have been waiting for 25 mins already and will have to wait another 2 after that??? Wth? I got to the clinic at 710 and it opened at 7. There was already a huge line up here. Really frustrating. I'm also hungry and not allowed to eat.


----------



## MightyMom

Rainkat: I purchased support stockings but then after 2 m/cs misplaced them. I need to buy more. I just put my support belt on today and you're right, makes me feel REALLY sexy, LOL!

Pinkorblue11: I made two quilts (one for DD, one for DS), an apron for DD to paint in, and a hairbow hold for DD's room. I still have to make sleep sacks for DS, my hospital gown, hand warmers, a microwavable neck pad as Christmas gifts for everyone in my family, seat coolers for the kids' carseats in the summer, piddle pads for both car seats, car seat protectors for both cars, a chenille blanket for my best friend's 30th birthday, and another special quilt for DS. Plus I need to convert my cloth nappies to snaps and finish the "unpaper" towels I started. See? Pinterest ADDICT.

So annoying that the charge nurse was rude. I have often found that hospitals forget that they are providing a service to paying customers. I hope they take your complaint seriously and counsel that nurse!

marathongirl: That's yucky. At least you went in super early instead of having to fast through lunch or something. I'd eat a big cheeseburger when it's all done! ;)

This week I've suddenly gotten so tired! I slept a lot Saturday and I took a nap Sunday and another one today in the bath! I'm not usually so sleepy, I hope the third tri fatigue didn't come early.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Check out my journal! Lots of updates!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ No kidding.. Aww, sorry the man flu is kicking your bum :( I hope you're starting to feel better. :hugs: 

Marathon~ Thanks. Wow 7 days a week, but with owning your own business I can imagine.. No fun having to wait so long while starving :/ I hope that's the last of that test and all went well. 

Mighty~ That is a lot lol but very awesome that you have the skill to do all of it! :) It does seem like some of them do tend to forget their job description is working in a customer service oriented field. I hope she does get the necessary reprimand she needs and no one else has to go through that.


----------



## rainkat

Hope that flu is long gone Bailey. No fun being sick and preggo.

Pink: hope that nurse gets the feedback and maybe thinks before she speaks next time. Sorry you had to go through that. 

Mightymom you are my hero. I need to spend less time looking at pinterest and more time actually crafting :haha:

Saw my midwife this morning. I'm measuring exactly 28cm and HR was 140. Everything absolutely perfect if she weren't fully breech :( Not a big concern at this point as I'm pretty sure she is still flipping around a lot. Worst case if she doesn't turn I'm a perfect candidate for vaginal breech delivery. I'm sure she will turn though.


----------



## marathongirl

Wow MM I couldn't even dream of making all of those things! That's amazing!!

Pink- have you booked a 3D ultrasound yet??
Bailey- hope you're feeling better.

AFM- GTT results came back and no diabetes. I was sure I was fine but always good to hear the result. Starting to feel really tired these days. Feel myself wanting to lie down when I have any spare time. Has anyone started thinking about labour yet? I went for acupuncture yesterday and she asked me if my dh and I had talked about labour? We haven't and it just got me thinking. We are all getting close !


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, sorry I've not been on recently, been a bit hectic!

MG - yay for no diabetes Hun!! I have started to think about labour now, especially as my friend gave birth yesterday!! I have bought a TENS machine for early labour in hope I can manage with that then just gas and air. Although little missy needs to flip still before I can think about it not being a c section!! I watched One Born Every Minute this week and actually found myself panicking for the first time that I WILL have to do this myself soon!! Getting a little scared I think!

Cheryl - yay for nearly having everything for baby!! I've sill gotta get a pram and a car seat. My brother kept saying that he's got us both of them from a friend of his but when ever we ask he says he can't get hold of his friend so I'm just gonna go and buy one. I've now banned myself from buying baby clothes now too coz other people are bound to buy me stuff and we will have too much for her to wear before she outgrows it!!!

The sleeping is getting worse for me ladies!! It's my hips and back, they hurt no matter what position I'm in. I can't even sit down for 10 mins comfortably without constantly fidgeting! Gonna make sure I start going swimming twice a week from now on now I have the time coz I'm not working as of Thursday. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## rainkat

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well. Still lots of time to turn Bailey. I read that 25% of babies are breech at 28 weeks and all but 4% turn independently. Hopefully our little girls will cooperate.

MG I don't want to think about labour yet :haha:

Anyone else feeling incredibly ungraceful? Last night I bent over to pick up my shoes and dh lightly bumped into my backside. It was enough to throw me off balance and there was nothing I could do to catch myself. I toppled forward in slow motion and ended up on the floor :rofl: We were both laughing so hard I couldn't get up.


----------



## marathongirl

I feel absolutely ungraceful. I feel like a whale when I roll over in bed at night! My poor dh it's a wonder he gets any sleep as I'm constantly turning due to hip pain and then getting up at least 2 times a night to pee!
I have ordered our crib and bedding but don't have it yet. Have to buy a car seat and our stroller should be here in April as well. We are getting a running stroller of course!

Bailey- yay for being done work. I'm hoping for another 8 weeks or so? We will see?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ I'm calling on Monday. :) I want to know exactly what I need from my doctor to prove I'm being cared for. I wish I could have asked him sooner but he's been on hiatus since our last visit. Hopefully he won't have any issues about it. Yay for no GD!!! 

Bailey~ I hope the swimming helps you feel better. :flower: Yay for more time to yourself while taking your leave from work! 

Kat~ You poor thing lol, but yes count me into the ungraceful department. DH cracks up at all my little "mishaps" :dohh::haha: calling them Drew Barrymore moments and thinks it's cute. 

I have a feeling that nurse will get the feedback she deserves. I got a call from the perinatal services director the other day, and she was very sweet and apologetic. She wanted to hear my side of things and was not happy about the nurse's behavior, calling it inexcusable and assured me that is not the standard of care at all. I'm very happy about her taking the issue seriously. 

I would have tried to go for a vbac with my midwife if I hadn't convinced myself early on that this pregnancy wouldn't last. My midwife has been lovely anyway and still supportive. Turns out she wouldn't be available anyway, her partners are taking over for her while she takes care of a health problem and I'm not familiar with any of them. I was right to look into a hospital birth a lot more this time because I'll need one. Due to my uterine scar, they aren't supportive of a vbac for me. After speaking with my regular OB, it looks like I'll get to have a family centered c-section after all. :thumbup: He's a great guy and the meeting couldn't have gone any better. So I have a tentative date set for the 11th of April, I'll update with an exact time when he gives me one.


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBABY: Fantastic looking Chart! I think this month is the one... You are about to be updating with your BFP! :) :) :) Eeeeek!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> TTCBABY: Fantastic looking Chart! I think this month is the one... You are about to be updating with your BFP! :) :) :) Eeeeek!

Wow, you think??? I hope so! Thanks for the vote of confidence! It dropped today but i'm not too worried about that...i thought it was too high yesterday. We shall see!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

ttcbabyisom said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> TTCBABY: Fantastic looking Chart! I think this month is the one... You are about to be updating with your BFP! :) :) :) Eeeeek!
> 
> Wow, you think??? I hope so! Thanks for the vote of confidence! It dropped today but i'm not too worried about that...i thought it was too high yesterday. We shall see!!!Click to expand...

STILL LOOKING GOOD! :) Love the implantation dip! I sooo hope this is it! Let January 15 be a great day for us both. The day of my Zoela's birth and the day the "This is it" cycle begins.... OH, I feel it! When will you be testing? I can't wait!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> TTCBABY: Fantastic looking Chart! I think this month is the one... You are about to be updating with your BFP! :) :) :) Eeeeek!
> 
> Wow, you think??? I hope so! Thanks for the vote of confidence! It dropped today but i'm not too worried about that...i thought it was too high yesterday. We shall see!!! Click to expand...
> 
> STILL LOOKING GOOD! :) Love the implantation dip! I sooo hope this is it! Let January 15 be a great day for us both. The day of my Zoela's birth and the day the "This is it" cycle begins.... OH, I feel it! When will you be testing? I can't wait!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the vote of confidence here. I need to fix my chart though...i've changed it three times. He, he...just waiting on feedback in my journal from people to see what to do about it. I'm either 7, 8 or 10DPO today...i think either way you look at it, it could still be promising. Thanks Leinz!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Chart helpers please! Check my latest journal entries. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Baby :dust: :dust: Danielle!!!


----------



## marathongirl

How's everyone today? I just had the realization today that I' almost 30 weeks and baby could come as early as 37-38 weeks! Yikes that really puts things into perspective. I've been stalking the Feb rainbows thread as I was on it for a few weeks back in June and all of the women there are having their babies at 37-38 weeks. I also know that a few of you like Bailey and Jersey are more like 32 weeks! Hope everyone is doing well. 
AFM- just feeling really tired these days. All I want to do is sleep. Of course I don't sleep that well at night when I'm supposed to!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I can't get enough sleep these days. I take naps with my 5 year old, get decent sleep at night and I'm still tired. 

3D Ultrasound appointment all set for next Saturday (2/16) at 1pm! :happydance:


----------



## rainkat

So exciting Pinkorblue! I really want to get one too. I haven't decided.

I seem to wake up around 4am every day and can't get back to sleep. By 7pm I'm so tired I'm almost in tears. Feeling a bit emotional these days.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah for getting a 3 d scan hubby thinks its a waste of money we're getting a normal scan on the 15th anyway... Well I'm finishing up at 33 wks 4 days I can't wait I was going to struggle on to 37 but I'm so exhausted now and really struggling cos I'm a mobile hairdresser being on my feet lifting heavy bags and driving around its a nightmare..x

How are all u ladies doing? Xx


----------



## marathongirl

Yay for the 3D ultrasound Pink!! It will be worth it!

I have to get Rainkat to help me post my picture from the 3Dultrasound!
Cheryl- yay for almost being done work!! Looks like I will be on my own and working until the end. I' hoping to make it until the end of March? We will see. I have scheduled a 30 min break in my day for me to lie down so we will see if that helps?
Hope everyone else is doing well.
Rainkat- can't wait to get my diapers tomorrow!!


----------



## rainkat

We'll try to upload those pictures tomorrow Marathongirl :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Kat~ :hugs: :hugs: 

Cheryl~ I can imagine it would be having to lift so much and being on your feet all day, glad you'll be taking your much deserved maternity break very soon. xx Woohoo for the 15th, enjoy viewing your little guy! :) 

Marathon~ Thanks for the inspiration! ;) Yay, can't wait to see!! I hope the 30 minute break will help you out. :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how many pjs are u packing for hospital? I was going to pack 2 nighties for labour and 2 pj sets for after is this enough?x


----------



## Storm7

Cheryl - in terms of amounts it should be enough by I would recommend sticking with nighties I you can. There is quite a bit of bleeding after a natural birth and also if you did end up with a c section a nightie would be easier on the stitches. 

Hi all! I am generally lurking but don't really have a lot to report! X


----------



## CherylC3

Il just take 1 pair of pjs then and il get another cpl of nighties... Thanks Hun...xx


----------



## rainkat

Make sure if you go with nighties they are nursing friendly if you're planning to breastfeed. 

I know they aren't attractive but you can always wear a hospital gown, backwards so it opens at the front. Things can get pretty messy and it's nice not to have to take that laundry home with you. 

Marathongirl the pictures :dohh: We even talked about the 3D ultrasound and B & B and it didn't cross my mind.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: Storm

I was thinking of packing 1 nightie if I can find one I like.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!!

Long time no chat!! I've been so busy recently with my last week of work, and them having norovirus (thankfully I didn't catch it!!) and decorating our house!

How is everyone??

I'm well jel of all your 3d scans!! I can't afford one (silly df managed to get scammed and lost a load of money....long story!) but if little missy doesn't turn in the next 3 weeks or so then I will be sent for a scan anyways. I really hope she moves though, she seems to be very comfy being head up!

Cheryl - I don't blame you for going earlier, I felt so much better when I made the decision to finish early. And can't believe it's actually time for my mat leave now!! I was finding myself shattered after only being at work 2 hours, and kept feeling the need to sit down. It's all started to feel more real now that I've finished work though, scary thoughts about how I WILL be giving birth soon eeeeek!!! 

I've managed to get the nursery almost done! Just got the wall stickers to put on and we still need some bedding for the cot but there's no rush on that coz she'll be in the Moses basket in our room for the first few months anyway.

Has anyone been having cravings through pregnancy? I've suddenly had a huge urge to eat steak all the time!! Steak and salad! In fact even typing about it is making me want it lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and Cheryl I'm not taking pjs, I'm taking just nighties, I've got 3 to take with me and my dressing gown. I'm hoping to only be in overnight though and then be able to take her home, should be how it goes as long as there's no complications.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah nighties it is lol... I can't wait to see pics of ur nursary bailey..x

Are u ladies getting waxed for labour? I'm goin on tues and was going to make an appointment for when I'm 38 wks. X


----------



## baileybubs

Do you mean having your lady bits waxed or your legs cheryl? I'm just gonna continue shaving my legs but I'm not going near my lady bits lol!! I never wax anyway coz I've got super sensitive skin, the poor midwives will just have to cope with the overgrowth hahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I will post pictures of the nursery once we have got the wall stickers up later


----------



## CherylC3

Lol well both cos I can't reach my legs either, and I can't see my lady bits so going to get a Hollywood for the birth lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Ouch!! Sounds so painful to me!! I can still manage my legs but I am really short so that's probably why lol! I'm just gonna have to hope that it isn't too bad around my lady bits by the time I give birth haha!!

My nursery pics are on my journal now. I've actually ordered some more stickers for the other wall now lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw have u? I can't wait to get mines done now..x

Well me and hubby has decided no sex now... The other night we did it it was so awkward I came then we tried to get into a few positions and dh said its ok I'm done now lol... He's finding it difficult with the bump anyone else struggling?xx


----------



## baileybubs

No me and df have decided the same, we dtd a couple of weeks ago and it was just so awkward. Every position we tried was either uncomfortable or just not doing anything for either of us! Df managed to "enjoy" himself in the end but for me it was just a waste of time, and got me annoyed coz I had actually been the one who initiated it!
Does anyone's df/dh get too caught up in it though and "forget" you are pregnant? Mine does which just takes the fun out of it coz I find myself constantly saying "careful, ow, careful!!" Lol. I would say bless my df for being so patient and understanding but then I think I have to miss out too so why do I feel sorry for him lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah a few wks back hubby kept squashing me but I think maybe time to do other things lol...xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Dh and I have been dtd 2-3 times a week all along but I have to say this last week had been quite awkward! I have been mostly on top but even that is getting harder. Dh definitely gets lost in the moment and goes a bit too hard at times. I sometimes wonder what it feels like for the baby?
As for waxing the lady parts I was just thinking about that the other day. It is a disaster down there. I was also thinking about swimming again as walking and stationary bike are getting harder. I'll definitely have to do something before I can wear a bathing suit!
Can't wait to see the pics of your nurseries Bailey and Cheryl!!


----------



## baileybubs

My pics are on my journal (link at the bottom of my siggy) page 71 I think MG. Saves me clogging up this thread with loads of pics lol!!

Wow can't believe you have still managed to dtd so often MG!! I wish I had been able but with conflicting work patterns I've just been too tired when he gets home from work and he's never up early enough before he has to set off for work lol (too lazy to dtd lol!!). But it's too hard now to do at all, I feel like all I am doing is complaining throughout that I'm not comfortable!

And well done for still being so active MG, I'm rubbish, especially now I can drive! I'm gonna have to make sure I stay active now I'm on mat leave. At least when I was at work I was on my feet all day and walking around.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cheryl~ :thumbup: for you, I can't lol. I'm way to chicken to get waxed but I will have to do something. My lady bits are in bad shape and my legs could use some work too. :haha: Well, we were hoping to dtd by next month after the cerclage comes out but now I'm starting to wonder how we'll manage to lol. 

Bailey~ Woohoo, I'll check on your journal after this post. Mmmmm, a steak and salad sounds super good right now. That reminds me of being pregnant with my first :rofl: it was annoying cause he got to enjoy it while I ended up in pain for hours wondering what the point of trying was lol. 

Enjoy the pool, Marathon. I found swimming a LOT easier for exercise when I was able to. :) 

Can I just say I'm so glad I'm not alone in the lady bit department. It hasn't gone this untamed in over 16 years :blush: although I know I had a good reason not to go down there. Can't wait to get rid of it soon.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol it's such a pain not being able to "tame" down there isn't it pink?? I am with you and way too scared to wax, I usually trim and shave, but there's no way I can reach over the bump now so it's getting very scary!! I'm just not gonna think about it lol!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yep, same here Bailey. You know, that's a good idea to just not think about it. lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol yeah, if I don't think about it it's not true haha! And I'm sure the midwives have seen it all really and just have to cope with whatever really! I don't think I could cope with being itchy and sore down there as well as the added problems of stitches etc once I've given birth!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Good point about after birth! My midwife discourages hair removal since "there is a reason for it" and there is but still..


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, that's true, there is a reason for it and I suppose it's perfectly natural! I'm hoping for a water birth anyway so for most of the time it shouldn't matter. I'm guessing I won't really care at all at the time lol.

Is anyone else starting to panic about giving birth now? I think with finishing for mat leave its now becoming real! And as its my first I just have no idea how I will cope or what to expect!! Think I'm more panicked about knowing when the right time will be to go to hospital coz they don't like taking you in until you are at a certain point at my hospital, and it's half an hour drive away in good traffic!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

That's cool you're going for a water birth. :) I had planned one before I lost Azriel, I probably could have for this little one but decided not to. 

Are you thinking or have you thought of getting a doula? They're usually pretty good at helping you decide when it's time to head into the hospital.. I understand the concern.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Lol well both cos I can't reach my legs either, and I can't see my lady bits so going to get a Hollywood for the birth lol..x

Love that Cheryl! You go girl!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Ouch!! Sounds so painful to me!! I can still manage my legs but I am really short so that's probably why lol! I'm just gonna have to hope that it isn't too bad around my lady bits by the time I give birth haha!!
> 
> My nursery pics are on my journal now. I've actually ordered some more stickers for the other wall now lol!

Love the nursery! Love the living room too and cute bump!!!!!


----------



## rainkat

I'm a SQUASH!! I'm finally a squash :happydance:

How is everyone? It's been very quiet in here...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi:

Just popping on to say -Marathongirl I can't belive you are 31 weeks already!!!!:happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey rainkat!

Yay for being a squash!!! I'm not sure how long I'll be a squash for, dunno if it will change tomorrow or next week. 

It has been quiet in here hasn't it?

Well I had my MW appt this morning and she's HEAD DOWN!! Yay!! She's growing at a perfect rate, her heart rate is great and my bp is 110/76 so all is looking good. Although I think she's moving between head down and transverse coz sometimes she really feels horizontal to me. Either way I am happy coz I was afraid she couldn't move at all as she'd been in the same place for so long!!

How's everyone else doing? Has everyone got their bags packed yet? I've still not finished mine! Everything is in there for after the birth (so all Millie's stuff and pads, nappies, maternity briefs etc) but I haven't got my nighties or anything I need for during labour lol!!


----------



## rainkat

Our plan is still to stay home... counting on this little one to flip. I probably won't start buying supplies until I'm 36 weeks. I guess if she's still breech by then I'll have to think about packing a hospital bag. 

Have any of you been to (or heard of) a Blessingway? My 2 friends were planning to throw me a shower but I came across this alternative. The mother-to-be's closest female friends and relatives gather to bless her on her transition to motherhood, or motherhood again. I had never heard of it before but I really like the idea.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Our plan is still to stay home... counting on this little one to flip. I probably won't start buying supplies until I'm 36 weeks. I guess if she's still breech by then I'll have to think about packing a hospital bag.
> 
> Have any of you been to (or heard of) a Blessingway? My 2 friends were planning to throw me a shower but I came across this alternative. The mother-to-be's closest female friends and relatives gather to bless her on her transition to motherhood, or motherhood again. I had never heard of it before but I really like the idea.

Wow, happy 30 weeks today rainkat!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey rainkat!
> 
> Yay for being a squash!!! I'm not sure how long I'll be a squash for, dunno if it will change tomorrow or next week.
> 
> It has been quiet in here hasn't it?
> 
> Well I had my MW appt this morning and she's HEAD DOWN!! Yay!! She's growing at a perfect rate, her heart rate is great and my bp is 110/76 so all is looking good. Although I think she's moving between head down and transverse coz sometimes she really feels horizontal to me. Either way I am happy coz I was afraid she couldn't move at all as she'd been in the same place for so long!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Has everyone got their bags packed yet? I've still not finished mine! Everything is in there for after the birth (so all Millie's stuff and pads, nappies, maternity briefs etc) but I haven't got my nighties or anything I need for during labour lol!!

Yay for baby being head down! Sounds like everything's going great!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: 

It's been a busy but worth it few days. On the not so happy end, my oldest has the flu :/ but seems to be on the mend and will most likely be back in school by Tuesday. I'm trying my best to make sure the flu bug doesn't get me. The good news, things are lining up for a family centered c-section. Just waiting to hear back on the clear surgical drapes but at least the hospital said they were willing to place the order. I'm still debating on whether I should place my own order and bring it in..? 

Bailey~ Yay Millie!!! :D There's still some time for shopping ;) but good for you having most of what you need already packed, you're doing better than me lol. I need a bag lol along with a lot of other stuff. I WILL be doing some major shopping in early March since our tax refund should be here by then. I've brought out the baby clothes I've saved and have sorted through them. It feels so close now, how did time fly like this? Lol

Kat~ Welcome to team squash!! :thumbup: I haven't been to one either but have heard of a blessing way. It sounds beautiful. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ttcbaby~ !!!!!!! :D :D HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!! :flower: :happydance: :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months, Danielle, you so deserve it!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Ttcbaby~ !!!!!!! :D :D HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!! :flower: :happydance: :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months, Danielle, you so deserve it!!! :hugs:

Thank you so much pinkorblue, i'm OVER THE MOON!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> :wave:
> 
> It's been a busy but worth it few days. On the not so happy end, my oldest has the flu :/ but seems to be on the mend and will most likely be back in school by Tuesday. I'm trying my best to make sure the flu bug doesn't get me. The good news, things are lining up for a family centered c-section. Just waiting to hear back on the clear surgical drapes but at least the hospital said they were willing to place the order. I'm still debating on whether I should place my own order and bring it in..?
> 
> Bailey~ Yay Millie!!! :D There's still some time for shopping ;) but good for you having most of what you need already packed, you're doing better than me lol. I need a bag lol along with a lot of other stuff. I WILL be doing some major shopping in early March since our tax refund should be here by then. I've brought out the baby clothes I've saved and have sorted through them. It feels so close now, how did time fly like this? Lol
> 
> Kat~ Welcome to team squash!! :thumbup: I haven't been to one either but have heard of a blessing way. It sounds beautiful. :)

Sorry about your oldest being sick, that nasty stuff is going around everywhere! Good news on your c-section. Sounds like things are progressing very nicely. Yay! I can't believe you're already as far along as you are too. It's crazy. Where has the time gone???


----------



## rainkat

ttcbabyisom said:


> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> Ttcbaby~ !!!!!!! :D :D HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!! :flower: :happydance: :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months, Danielle, you so deserve it!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much pinkorblue, i'm OVER THE MOON!!!Click to expand...

How did I miss that :dohh: 

:hugs:CONGRATS :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi ladies, I hope the weekend was good to you all. My 3D scan went very well, we even went home with a free baby blanket. :) Tech said it was part of the package, it was a nice surprise since nothing was mentioned on the website. Gbear loves our 6 year old's voice, eyes opened right up once he started talking lol, so cute! We caught a yawn, a grin and thumb sucking.. Not bad for baby having a hand and foot by the face for the whole session. :haha: Thanks again Marathon, you were so right! :D

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/IMG_zps82006f16.jpg
https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/IMG_0001_zps0571833f.jpg


----------



## ttcbabyisom

pinkorblue11 said:


> hi ladies, i hope the weekend was good to you all. My 3d scan went very well, we even went home with a free baby blanket. :) tech said it was part of the package, it was a nice surprise since nothing was mentioned on the website. Gbear loves our 6 year old's voice, eyes opened right up once he started talking lol, so cute! We caught a yawn, a grin and thumb sucking.. Not bad for baby having a hand and foot by the face for the whole session. :haha: Thanks again marathon, you were so right! :d
> 
> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/img_zps82006f16.jpg
> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/img_0001_zps0571833f.jpg

adorable!!!


----------



## rainkat

Amazing pics pink! I didn't think about opening their eyes. How very cool.


----------



## jodey0205

I have a TVCIC in place and I am on a Ibuprofen and 17P regime. I come off the Ibuprofen in 2 weeks and the 17P the day I have my TVCIC removal the first week in April. My question is after removal and the lack of 17P how long did it take to go into labor?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks ladies! :D


----------



## marathongirl

Yes Pink lovely pics! I'm so glad you went for it. I have shown my pics to so many people and they are so amazed!!

Congrats ttc baby!!!!!!!! Sticky dust!

How is everyone else?
I am finding work to be really hard. I am going to try to make it through another month. We will see? I'm having a lot of bh anyone else?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks Marathon! :) Lots of BH here too, I ended up going to L&D cause they got so strong, I could feel them in my back. Thankfully it really was BH and no cervical changes but wow.. Good luck for next month!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: sorry I've not been on I was away to a lodge this week it was lovely but the bed was a nightmare, so lastnight I had a great sleep lastnight in my own bed.

I'm finishing work next week I'm just so tired and my back kills, can't wait to relax and get organised for baby coming :)

Pink lovely pics Hun I wish we were getting a 3d scan...x

Marathon maybe u shud finish earlier if ur struggling..x

I've only had BH around 5 times so I guess I'm quite lucky. Xx

Hope allu ladies are doing good..xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies :wave: sorry I've not been on I was away to a lodge this week it was lovely but the bed was a nightmare, so lastnight I had a great sleep lastnight in my own bed.
> 
> I'm finishing work next week I'm just so tired and my back kills, can't wait to relax and get organised for baby coming :)
> 
> Pink lovely pics Hun I wish we were getting a 3d scan...x
> 
> Marathon maybe u shud finish earlier if ur struggling..x
> 
> I've only had BH around 5 times so I guess I'm quite lucky. Xx
> 
> Hope allu ladies are doing good..xx

:wave: Cheryl! Yay for getting ready to get organized for baby!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Marathongirl*- I am stalking your thread still :haha: Hope you don't mind! Wow I am getting excited to see pics of your new bundle soon- won't be long now :winkwink:

Oh, a few pages back you mentioned hip pain at night--has your doc checked cervix/baby position?: When I started getting bad hip pain babes was getting super low...here are some pics and a link (baby sat at +2 station for weeks :wacko: lol)

https://catalog.nucleusinc.com/generateexhibit.php?ID=8741

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/station_zps635e991c.jpg
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/7661W_zps6fa191c6.jpg


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks for posting that Grey Eyes. I will ask her when I see her on Thurs. I have been having the pain for a couple of months but it is definitely getting worse. Btw I am still stalking your thread as well!!!

Cheryl- glad you had a good time at the lodge! I know what you mean about beds. Dh and I were away for a few nights last weekend and the bed made my hip pain even worse! Yes I don't know if I will make 4 more weeks of work. I will take it one day at a time I guess?

How us everyone? I wonder who will be first????


----------



## marathongirl

Where is everyone?? It's been so quiet on here? I can't believe you are 35 weeks tomorrow Bailey!!! That's crazy. Soon we will all be swapping labor stories!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: 

Got a cerclage removal date!! :) 3/14/13.. My peri found that I have funneled though, not 100% sure when it happened but it might have started sometime last week. He's not too concerned, since I've made it to almost 33 weeks, the funnel hasnt reached my stitch yet and I still have 2.9cm of closed cervix left. One week of bed rest left, according to his advice but I'm still going to take it easy after the stitch is out to keep baking as long as possible. Baby is head down! :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey everyone!! Sorry I haven't been on here in ages!!!

How are you all?

Pink - sounds like everything is going fantastically Hun!! Even with the funnelling, like you say you have made it so far now!!! Won't be long!!
Oooh what have you been/will you be baking?

MG - how are you? I know I can't believe that I'm only two weeks from being considered full term!! Are you still managing to do any exercise? I feel like just walking up the stairs is exercise enough now lol!! I woke up this morning aching everywhere and feeling like I'd spent the day at the gym or something! 

I had my MW appt yesterday and all is fine, she's starting to get engaged yay! I've been having dull period-type pains most evenings now as well as after I've emptied my bladder for some strange reason lol!!
I can definately feel every move Millie makes now, and usually see it too coz she is so big!! I can't wait to meet her now!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Got a cerclage removal date!! :) 3/14/13.. My peri found that I have funneled though, not 100% sure when it happened but it might have started sometime last week. He's not too concerned, since I've made it to almost 33 weeks, the funnel hasnt reached my stitch yet and I still have 2.9cm of closed cervix left. One week of bed rest left, according to his advice but I'm still going to take it easy after the stitch is out to keep baking as long as possible. Baby is head down! :)
> 
> How is everyone else?

Wow, you're getting there Pink! My neighbor had issues with her cervix too and funneling and cervix being too short but she made it through and i think almost all the way to her due date. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey everyone!! Sorry I haven't been on here in ages!!!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Pink - sounds like everything is going fantastically Hun!! Even with the funnelling, like you say you have made it so far now!!! Won't be long!!
> Oooh what have you been/will you be baking?
> 
> MG - how are you? I know I can't believe that I'm only two weeks from being considered full term!! Are you still managing to do any exercise? I feel like just walking up the stairs is exercise enough now lol!! I woke up this morning aching everywhere and feeling like I'd spent the day at the gym or something!
> 
> I had my MW appt yesterday and all is fine, she's starting to get engaged yay! I've been having dull period-type pains most evenings now as well as after I've emptied my bladder for some strange reason lol!!
> I can definately feel every move Millie makes now, and usually see it too coz she is so big!! I can't wait to meet her now!

It won't be long now bailey and you'll be holding your precious baby girl!!!


----------



## marathongirl

I'm so glad you have a date Pink. Like you said you have made it so far!! Even if baby was born in the next few weeks he/she would be fine. How long have you been on bedrest?

Bailey- I'm doing well thanks. I am still exercising and working. I am managing to do about 30 mins on stat bike or swim. I have to say by the end of a work day I am really tired and feel very heavy in my pelvis. I went to doc on Wed and she said she thought bAby was head down but will double check next apt and if not sure will send me for an us 
How is everyone else


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Sorry, that should have said keep the baby baking. :blush: Yay for Millie getting engaged, so exciting and can't wait to see pics of your beautiful baby girl!! :D 

Ttc~ Thank you! That's great to hear about your neighbor, I hope I have the same outcome. :) Twins?!? How wonderful, a double rainbow, I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: How are you feeling? 

Marathon~ Me too! I've been on bed rest on and off from the beginning due to bleeding issues. Then stayed there after my cerclage was placed at 12 weeks so almost the whole time, but I will start being up and about more to get strength back in my legs. Just have to find a good balance to avoid overdoing it. :) Fingers crossed baby girl is head down, woohoo! :) I love how close we're all getting to meeting our little sweeties!


----------



## marathongirl

Pink- I know I can't believe how close we are getting!! That must be so hard being on bedrest I can't imagine. Of course it's all worth it!! I still have so much to buy for our LO. My next thing is a carseat seeing how we won't be able to leave the hospital without one!!! Which one do you have?

How is everyone???


----------



## MightyMom

Pink: So exciting! Bed res has really paid off, and LO is almost here now!

Bailey: I've been having those period type pains too after I empty my bladder. I also get BH when I need to pee and just after I pee. I guess my body is just very active down there! I'll bet your LO is really engaging now! :)

MG: OMG I can't believe you are still working out! I'm jealous! I've tried to swim every night but I get such strong BH, I have to get out of the pool almost as soon as I get in! Plus I look like a whale in my swimsuit. Not helping my self-esteem LOL.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Bailey~ Sorry, that should have said keep the baby baking. :blush: Yay for Millie getting engaged, so exciting and can't wait to see pics of your beautiful baby girl!! :D
> 
> Ttc~ Thank you! That's great to hear about your neighbor, I hope I have the same outcome. :) Twins?!? How wonderful, a double rainbow, I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: How are you feeling?
> 
> Marathon~ Me too! I've been on bed rest on and off from the beginning due to bleeding issues. Then stayed there after my cerclage was placed at 12 weeks so almost the whole time, but I will start being up and about more to get strength back in my legs. Just have to find a good balance to avoid overdoing it. :) Fingers crossed baby girl is head down, woohoo! :) I love how close we're all getting to meeting our little sweeties!

Yes, a double rainbow, i'm over the moon! I'll know more next week though if that second little heartbeat is still there. i hope so! I'm feeling just fine. Not many symptoms yet. I'm waiting for them though.


----------



## MightyMom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Yes, a double rainbow, i'm over the moon! I'll know more next week though if that second little heartbeat is still there. i hope so! I'm feeling just fine. Not many symptoms yet. I'm waiting for them though.

I remember the days of wishing I had MORE symptoms. :) With my DD I hardly had any symptoms, and I'm wishing you THAT kind of easy pregnancy!


----------



## marathongirl

Mighty I know what you mean about looking like a whale!!! It's hilarious! Yes I tend to get a bit cramps after but not so much during. I am only swimming 30 mins and quite easy for me. I will go as long as my body lets me. I swam right up until I had my first 2.
I can't wait to see who will have their rainbow first!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ I was dreading the bed rest at first, but time really flew by, thanks to you wonderful gals! ;) We bought an Evenflo travel system, complete with base attachment for the car last year. Swimming sounds so good, enjoy it for as long as you can! :) Looking forward to the first rainbow baby of our group, yay!! 

Mighty~ Thank you! It really did.. How's little Colton doing?

Ttc~ Fingers crossed both are sweet little sticky beans!! Agree with Mighty, this little rainbow was the easiest symptom wise, hoping the same for you! :)

Hi to everyone else! :)


----------



## MightyMom

Colton has apparently taken up karate. That's all I can figure. He kicks ALL THE TIME. Sometimes for hours straight. He moonwalks in circles. He speed bags my belly button. My stomach looks like something out of the Alien movie because he is always so active. And I can feel an elbow here or a foot there. It can be really aggravating at times and at other times I love it. I am planning on scheduling a private scan in the next couple weeks, haven't seen him since 20 weeks! It's driving me crazy. I also can't wait to see my doctor again. I haven't seen him since 24 weeks and it's making me very anxious.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well!

Pink - how's everything going? Is everything still looking good?

MG - I wish I had stayed more active like you during pregnancy, I have the most painful backache now and I know part of it is due to lack if exercise! I kept saying I was gonna go swimming but my swimming costume won't stretch around the bump and I'm yet to buy my tankini for if I have a water birth lol!!

Mightymom - oh I so get the whale feeling! I honestly feel like I am huge! Df says I'm not but I feel like I am!! I'm finding harder and harder just to get up and move around lol!! Just turning over in bed is a mission!


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Bailey! The shoes I wear everyday I can slip on and off without retying them (so far) and that's good because I can't bend over to tie my shoes! If I sit for too long and stand up I get shooting pains everywhere. Ugh. And there are scales in the lounge next to the candy machine. And I can't help but weigh myself. Then I freak out because ZOMG how did I gain ANOTHER 4 pounds?? My pregnancy tankini s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-s over my belly and it's black and white. I saw a photo of Kim Kardashian next to a killer whale on facebook the other day and I thought "That must be what people see when they see me in my bathing suit." LOL! Oh, here's the pic:
https://funnypicturesplus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/funny-kim-kardashian-pregnant.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Lol poor Kim kardashian! I keep trying to go without socks coz they are so hard to put on, but then my feet get too cold lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> Colton has apparently taken up karate. That's all I can figure. He kicks ALL THE TIME. Sometimes for hours straight. He moonwalks in circles. He speed bags my belly button. My stomach looks like something out of the Alien movie because he is always so active. And I can feel an elbow here or a foot there. It can be really aggravating at times and at other times I love it. I am planning on scheduling a private scan in the next couple weeks, haven't seen him since 20 weeks! It's driving me crazy. I also can't wait to see my doctor again. I haven't seen him since 24 weeks and it's making me very anxious.

Oh man MightyMom, he's an active little thing! Sounds like he will be into sports.  Oh gosh, i can't imagine having to wait that long to see my baby in between. i have no idea how often we get to see ours but that would make me nervous. i hope you get to see him again soon.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> LOL Bailey! The shoes I wear everyday I can slip on and off without retying them (so far) and that's good because I can't bend over to tie my shoes! If I sit for too long and stand up I get shooting pains everywhere. Ugh. And there are scales in the lounge next to the candy machine. And I can't help but weigh myself. Then I freak out because ZOMG how did I gain ANOTHER 4 pounds?? My pregnancy tankini s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-s over my belly and it's black and white. I saw a photo of Kim Kardashian next to a killer whale on facebook the other day and I thought "That must be what people see when they see me in my bathing suit." LOL! Oh, here's the pic:
> https://funnypicturesplus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/funny-kim-kardashian-pregnant.jpg

Ha, oh my!!!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hi ladies! 

Long time no speak, I have been popping in to look at posts but either I have forgotten to come back in and post, or I just remember when I'm laid in bed and then I'm too tired to even think about posting! 

I hope you are all doing well, I am in complete disbelief that tomorrow I will be 36 weeks and have 4 weeks left until due date! Aargh! Scary but exciting! 

We had our first Ante Natal class today, was very informative and helped hubby understand the aches and pains I am going through! 

We also had a midwife appointment today, and bubba's heartbeat is strong, he or she is still doing the Harlem shake in there, and the head is engaged now! Midwife has estimated his/her current weight at 2800g (6.17 lbs)! Looks like we may be having an 8-9 lb'er! X

I was ultra hormonal on tuesday, i broke down in tears tand my poor husband said "oh baby what's wrong?" ... I said (in between blubs and tears) "Where do I start.. Braxton Hicks contractions are annoying and sometimes a little painful, I look like a whale, I can't even turn over in bed, I have water retention in my legs/ankles, I can't sleep, my belly is so tight it feels like its gonna burst, I have constant heartburn, I have to go to the toilet literally every half hour-hour, I get little shooting pains in my vagina, I am so tired I can barely think straight, and when I'm walking/waddling in the street I get overtaken by pensioners.. And I think there's more but I can't remember cos my brain has upped and left my head!" 

He didn't know what to say or do bless him! He just said "not long to go now.. 4 weeks until due date" 
Haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi jersey!!!

I know exactly how you feel! I feel like a real caricature of a pregnant lady, anything that people think pregnant women suffer from, I feel like I'm suffering it! And the crying feels like the worst part! I was in tears on Monday night coz I felt like df was never at home and was scared about everything, how we will cope, why we will do, finances, whether labour will be ok, whether I'll be on my own when I go into labour, whether she'll be healthy, and I just sobbed all of this and df didn't know what to say!


----------



## marathongirl

I definitely know about the breakdowns. They just seem to come out of the blue. I also feel so torn between wanting to savour the last 6 weeks of this pregnancy and just wanting her here now! I can't believe you are both 36 weeks tomorrow!!! That's crazy. I really do feel like the time has flown by.
How is everyone else?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Pretty good, my fingers are still crossed that the funnel hasn't increased just gotta get to next week. I've gotten further along with packing my hospital bag, hoping to finish this weekend. :) Happy 36 weeks to you! 

Mighty~ Aww, Colton! :D That is quite a wait for another doctor visit. Oh cool about the scan, hope to see pics. :) Wow, poor Kim, that is not a fair pic! 

Jersey~ Hi! Harlem shake :haha: very good news that the baby is doing very well! :hugs: for you and yay for 36 weeks!!! 

Marathon~ Glad I'm not the only one in the time flying by department. I'm really trying to savor each day, already the first full week of March is almost over. Eek!


----------



## marathongirl

Pink- do you get cerclage removed next week? I think I remember you saying that? Do they think you will have your little rainbow early once cerclage is out? Yes savor every last day you are pregnant it is such a special time. Not to mention they are much easier to care for inside than outside!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yep, removing it this Thursday. The peri is more concerned about possible damage to the cervix if the stitch is left in any longer. Once the stitch is out, he's pretty confident I'll make it another couple of weeks. I'll see if he still says that on Thursday. It really is and I'm going to miss all these baby movements :cloud9: and yes, much easier! ;)


----------



## marathongirl

Oh that's coming quick Pink!! We will all be thinking about you on Thursday!! Do you know if LO is head down already? I'm not quite sure yet. Last time I was at doctor's she said she thought she was head down. We will see this week!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thanks Marathon, every positive thought is appreciated! :hugs: Last check up did show baby was head down, in fact the peri said he couldn't get an accurate head measurement because babe was too low in the pelvis. So here's hoping little still is.. Thinking head down thoughts for you!! xx


----------



## marathongirl

Where is everyone??
Thanks for the head down thoughts Pink!! It's so hard to tell because I feel movements all over the place. Although I thought I felt her feet up under my ribs today? 
We have spring break starting here tomorrow for the kids. As I am still working I am trying to figure out what to do with the kids for 2 weeks


----------



## MightyMom

I'm reading along! Trying to craft all weekend, LOL, not much BnB time for me. ;)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm here quietly! It was Mother's Day over here yesterday so was with my mum all day. 

Good luck for Thursday pink!! I hope it all goes well and your LO stays growing for another couple of weeks!

MG - thinking head down thoughts for you! 

Mightymom - hope the crafting went well!!

Is anyone else getting cramping?? It started off just every now and again for about 30 seconds. But now every evening and morning I get them for about a minute and they are just like menstrual cramps and I have to sit down or lie down sometimes. I know it's all par for the course and my body getting ready, I just keep wondering if it really will be up to 5 more weeks of this lol!! I also get the cramps after everytime I empty my bladder lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Long time no speak, I have been popping in to look at posts but either I have forgotten to come back in and post, or I just remember when I'm laid in bed and then I'm too tired to even think about posting!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well, I am in complete disbelief that tomorrow I will be 36 weeks and have 4 weeks left until due date! Aargh! Scary but exciting!
> 
> We had our first Ante Natal class today, was very informative and helped hubby understand the aches and pains I am going through!
> 
> We also had a midwife appointment today, and bubba's heartbeat is strong, he or she is still doing the Harlem shake in there, and the head is engaged now! Midwife has estimated his/her current weight at 2800g (6.17 lbs)! Looks like we may be having an 8-9 lb'er! X
> 
> I was ultra hormonal on tuesday, i broke down in tears tand my poor husband said "oh baby what's wrong?" ... I said (in between blubs and tears) "Where do I start.. Braxton Hicks contractions are annoying and sometimes a little painful, I look like a whale, I can't even turn over in bed, I have water retention in my legs/ankles, I can't sleep, my belly is so tight it feels like its gonna burst, I have constant heartburn, I have to go to the toilet literally every half hour-hour, I get little shooting pains in my vagina, I am so tired I can barely think straight, and when I'm walking/waddling in the street I get overtaken by pensioners.. And I think there's more but I can't remember cos my brain has upped and left my head!"
> 
> He didn't know what to say or do bless him! He just said "not long to go now.. 4 weeks until due date"
> Haha xxx

Hi jersey, wow you're about to pop! Almost time to meet your little bean! Woohoo! You poor things, sounds like you're ready!!! Good luck sweetie and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sounds promising, Marathon! Wow, nice your kids have two weeks. My kiddos get one but that's plenty for them lol. 

Hope you enjoyed (or still enjoying) your crafting time. :) 

Bailey~ Thank you! :) Yep on the cramping. It's more frequent, just about every day now. Usually it happens when I sit straight up but it's starting to happen in any position. 

Ttc~ Only two more sleeps until your scan, exciting!! :D


----------



## MightyMom

Bailey: I get them too. Usually when I walk briskly or when carrying things (even lighter things).

I should take pics of all the stuff I've made. I've been stuck in a hotel room with a sewing machine for 8 weeks, my nesting energy went entirely into sewing!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Sounds promising, Marathon! Wow, nice your kids have two weeks. My kiddos get one but that's plenty for them lol.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed (or still enjoying) your crafting time. :)
> 
> Bailey~ Thank you! :) Yep on the cramping. It's more frequent, just about every day now. Usually it happens when I sit straight up but it's starting to happen in any position.
> 
> Ttc~ Only two more sleeps until your scan, exciting!! :D

I'm very excited but SUPER nervous!!! :wacko:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> Bailey: I get them too. Usually when I walk briskly or when carrying things (even lighter things).
> 
> I should take pics of all the stuff I've made. I've been stuck in a hotel room with a sewing machine for 8 weeks, my nesting energy went entirely into sewing!

yes, please take a pic of everything! i want to see!


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry ttc I just read your ticker. Take care of yourself and take as much time as you need to heal.


----------



## marathongirl

Thinking of you for tomorrow Pink. Let us know how you are.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Looks my update will continue into tomorrow, I developed a keloid scar around the knot and most of the stitch. My MFM removed part of the stitch that was visible but I will have to go to L&D and be sedated for complete removal. Good news is no labor, cramps, ect. baby is kicking away happily as I type. If it weren't for my severe hip pain, it was pretty much like a pap smear, just some tugging/pulling.


----------



## marathongirl

I'm glad to hear babes is good Pink!! It will be nice to have it all done tomorrow and then just wait for babes!!!
AFM- had my doc apt today and they couldn't tell if baby was head down so sent me for an us. She is still lying transverse the little stinker. They also told me she was in the 80th percentile for size which surprised me. I have been measuring on average 1 week ahead when I go for my regular visits. Other than that baby looked good and hb was nice and strong.


----------



## rainkat

Hi ladies :flower:

TTC I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Pink... hope everything goes smoothly. 

MG crossing fingers she turns.

Mightymom I want to see pictures! 

AFM I had a rough day Wednesday. I've been having lots of braxton hicks the past week since baby turned (head down, yay!). Wednesday morning I noticed they changed. The contractions were shorter and lower down and seemed more regular. I drank 2 big glasses of water and lay down. To start they were about 8 minutes apart. An hour later they were 4 minutes apart. I tried to relax but I was very anxious. I thought my midwife was out of town and I got myself pretty worked up thinking about having the baby early without her. I knew I wasn't in labour but I was worried I was heading in that direction. I finally called the emergency number and it turned out she was on call. Just talking to her I could feel myself calming down. She told me to take a warm bath and completely relax. Very slowly the contractions started to ease up and spread out. I had a similar experience with my first pregnancy which resulted in my water breaking at 31 weeks. At least this time I'm further along. I'm on strict bedrest until 37 weeks to keep this little turkey cooking.


----------



## marathongirl

Rainkat- sorry to hear about having to go through all of that stress. I'm glad things have settled down now. 
AFM- trying to get hold of my acupuncturist to see what she can do to help turn the LO.
Pink- hope all went well today!!

Just think all of our little rainbows will be here so soon!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: Kat, sorry to hear that but glad you're still with baby. I hope the bed rest helps keep your little girl baking another few weeks. :flower:

Marathon~ Hope you're able to get a hold of your acupuncturist soon. 

Peri said removal was still a bit difficult but successful, so it was a very good thing I was sedated. Still spotting but no pain or signs of labor. I'm 3-4 cm dilated though and fingers are crossed that my water stays intact until the 11th of April. :)


----------



## rainkat

Pink: fingers and legs crossed for you :winkwink:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

rainkat said:


> Pink: fingers and legs crossed for you :winkwink:

:thumbup:


----------



## marathongirl

Yes I concur with Rainkat. Both fingers and legs crossed for you Pink.
AFM- I talked with my acupuncturist yesterday and I have started the treatment to try and turn the LO. It's not at all what I thought and I'm very glad I can do it on my own and I was worried she was going to want me for daily treatments at 75$ each!!
So all I have to do is burn this cigar looking thing called moxibustion and hold it beside both of my little toes for 20 mins a day. I could do one foot at a time but I think it's better that I get dh to do it for me!


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey happy 37 weeks!!!! I can't believe you are basically full term!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Thank you! Glad you got ahold of your acupuncturist and you'll be saving money with the DIY treatments, that's good. :) The treatments sound interesting. Hope your baby girl cooperates and turns head down. I'm hoping to see my acupuncturist soon, maybe early April since that's when she has Saturdays available.


----------



## marathongirl

Pink- I hope you get in to see your acupuncturist in early April! I find the sessions so relaxing. I will be seeing mine weekly after 37 weeks to help ripen my cervix and get my body ready for labour. 
How is everyone else?
I'm having a lazy day as I have been having a lot of bh today. Still 2 more weeks of work. I feel bad because I'm basically leaving my kids to entertain themselves today.


----------



## rainkat

Make sure you take it easy on yourself Marathon. Hopefully those BH are helping to get little girl into a better position.

DH is taking my bedrest as his chance to be superdad. He's putting me to shame. The house is clean, laundry done and he made the most amazing pork roast on the BBQ last night. This morning he took the kids swimming and now they're at an IMAX movie. Yesterday he took them to Goldstream and cooked hot dogs over a campfire. I hope it continues once I can join in the fun.


----------



## marathongirl

Wow that's amazing Rainkat!!! Remember you're cooking his baby too! I hope you had a restful weekend. Look forward to seeing you and your bump soon!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Me too, can't wait to have the floating on air feeling back. :) yay for only two more weeks of work. 

Kat~ Way to go, SuperDH!!! :D Mmmm, BBQ!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay for everyone about to deliver their babies!!! I'm so excited for you all! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks ttc!!
Hey Pink did you n


----------



## marathongirl

Did you notice that our tickers still say 35+2 and we should be 35+4?. It's weird how its just ours and we are exactly the same dates??


----------



## rainkat

Any updates?

I saw my midwife today and baby is breech again. While she was examining me baby turned transverse and then back to head up. Very strange sensation. My other babies were firmly engaged by now. She suggested that if baby is still this mobile at 37 weeks one option to consider is to do an ECV and then break my water while she's head down. That would be done in the hospital and then I could go home to give birth. It seems crazy that it could happen in only 2 weeks!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Any updates?
> 
> I saw my midwife today and baby is breech again. While she was examining me baby turned transverse and then back to head up. Very strange sensation. My other babies were firmly engaged by now. She suggested that if baby is still this mobile at 37 weeks one option to consider is to do an ECV and then break my water while she's head down. That would be done in the hospital and then I could go home to give birth. It seems crazy that it could happen in only 2 weeks!!

well poo for baby being breech again...that stubborn thing. Sorry. But yay for possibly seeing baby in only 2 weeks! How exciting!


----------



## marathongirl

Yes I am curious is everyone still pregnant?? We should be seeing our first rainbows soon!!

I has another NST today and baby is doing great. She still hasn't turned and engaged yet so Rainkat and I are in the same boat. She also seems to be shifting between transverse and breech.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Must have missed it but at least it caught up, silly tickers lol. Glad baby girl is doing well! :) Hoping she will turn very soon!! 

Kat~ How exciting that you could be seeing your little sweetie in a couple weeks! 

Ttc~ Thank you!! :flower: 

Nothing much to report on my end, I feel a lot of pinching sensations in my cervix when I'm up and about now. I have a visit with my regular OB coming up on the 27th. 

Does everyone have everything all set for baby? I'm still waiting on the snappis I ordered for my cloth diaper prefolds, other than that, I'm happy with what we have for now.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on much.. Hope u are all well?xx

Afm I'm booked for a C Section for Tuesday 9th April due to baby being frank breech and my placenta is still low lying... Can't believe how close it is now...x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've not been on much.. Hope u are all well?xx
> 
> Afm I'm booked for a C Section for Tuesday 9th April due to baby being frank breech and my placenta is still low lying... Can't believe how close it is now...x

That's so exciting Cheryl. :hugs:
I would have been 12 weeks that day so I'm going to a free support group in my area to talk it out.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ttc I think it's good to spk to ppl about losses Hun... It always made me feel better talking about them..x


----------



## Grey Eyes

marathongirl said:


> Thanks ttc!!
> Hey Pink did you n

 my goodness Marathongirl--you are soOooo close! Yay! Let me know when babes is born! :flower: :hugs: Almost 37 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Ttc~ I'm glad you found a support group, I truly hope you find it helpful. I wasn't able to find an in person support group but I did have a couple of friends I could pour my heart out to, and then some online groups. It really helped.. :hugs: 

Cheryl~ How exciting, not too much longer before you get to meet your little boy! :D Our c-sections are booked for the same week, mine is two days after yours. :)


----------



## baileybubs

OMG ladies! Somehow I had unsubscribed from this thread!! How I did that I have no clue, I thought it had gone very quiet!!!

Rainkat - wow your dh sounds amazing! Wish my df would do as much but I'm so glad he's allowing you the bed rest. Hope that little one goes back into the right position for you!

MG - how's baby's position now? Still flipping about in there? It's amazing that they still have room at this stage isn't it?!

Pink - wow it's scary to think you are already dilated that much!! They won't check dilation over here at all until waters break or there are signs of labour so I have no idea if my cervix has started to dilate yet but I hope so!! Hope that baby hangs in there for a bit longer for you!!

Cheryl - are you excited about having the date set now? I'd be so excited!! I'm still convinced I'll end up going over and have to be induced which means I still won't meet Millie for another 3 and a half weeks!!

Ttc - hope you are ok Hun, you are so strong and brave xxx

AFM - had an eventful couple of weeks. My grandmother died last week and it was her funeral yesterday. So now both me and df have lost our grandmothers whilst I have been pregnant with Millie. Such a shame they never got to meet her.

Besides that I also had a blood pressure issue on Thursday. It was 190/120! So I got sent to hospital. They monitored me and baby and my bp went back down, and Millie is absolutely fine. I've got to have my bp taken twice weekly now and they have taken bloods to check nothing is wrong. I've also been getting Braxton hicks all the time now. Whilst I was on the monitor at hospital I was actually having them every 5 mins but the MW didn't seem to think anything of it so I don't think it's a sign she'll be here soon.


----------



## rainkat

:hi: Bailey! I was wondering where you had gotten to. I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. That is scary-high BP. Glad it settled down for you.


----------



## baileybubs

Just hope it stays down! Just anxious for we arrival now though!


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry about your Grandmother Bailey. My Grandma died when I was pregnant with dd who is now 10. I can't believe you are 38 weeks!!! I hope you don't go over too much. I also hope that your bp stays down!
Cheryl and Pink I can't believe you have your dates already!! That's so exciting!!
AFM- I'm still working. I have 1 more week to go. It has been ok but I felt this last week was quite hard. I am just taking it one day at a time and if I have to stop I have to stop. I am resting quite a bit this weekend as both my kids are gone for the weekend. Oh and I finally got my carseat today so at least we can get home from the hospital!


----------



## marathongirl

Grey Eyes said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ttc!!
> Hey Pink did you n
> 
> my goodness Marathongirl--you are soOooo close! Yay! Let me know when babes is born! :flower: :hugs: Almost 37 weeks! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks so much Grey Eyes!! We are getting so excited! I'm still working I have 1 more week to go. I will definitely keep you posted!! Your ttc over 35 thread has been quite chatty lately ! Your baby Aeryn is soooo cute!


----------



## Grey Eyes

marathongirl- thanks! I am getting ttc urges....8-[ lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Take it easy MG, can't believe you are still working, I can't imagine still working now, although I am a lazy bum lol!


----------



## marathongirl

Grey Eyes said:


> marathongirl- thanks! I am getting ttc urges....8-[ lol!

Wow that seems fast! You have loads of time I am 43!!! You could wait a year and still have 2 more!


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Bailey. I am self employed and trying to eek out the last bit. I am taking it easy when I'm not working. Although I was doing a bit of painting today. Just the easy trim on the bottom.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ I was pregnant with DS3 when my grandmother passed.. :hugs: That's just how dysfunctional my cervix is and 3-4cm seems to be my numbers. I always get there and stop for a while. I posted in your journal already but here's hoping it's just a sign you're gearing up for her arrival. 

Marathon~ Yay for the car seat and only having one more week of work!!! :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> OMG ladies! Somehow I had unsubscribed from this thread!! How I did that I have no clue, I thought it had gone very quiet!!!
> 
> Rainkat - wow your dh sounds amazing! Wish my df would do as much but I'm so glad he's allowing you the bed rest. Hope that little one goes back into the right position for you!
> 
> MG - how's baby's position now? Still flipping about in there? It's amazing that they still have room at this stage isn't it?!
> 
> Pink - wow it's scary to think you are already dilated that much!! They won't check dilation over here at all until waters break or there are signs of labour so I have no idea if my cervix has started to dilate yet but I hope so!! Hope that baby hangs in there for a bit longer for you!!
> 
> Cheryl - are you excited about having the date set now? I'd be so excited!! I'm still convinced I'll end up going over and have to be induced which means I still won't meet Millie for another 3 and a half weeks!!
> 
> Ttc - hope you are ok Hun, you are so strong and brave xxx
> 
> AFM - had an eventful couple of weeks. My grandmother died last week and it was her funeral yesterday. So now both me and df have lost our grandmothers whilst I have been pregnant with Millie. Such a shame they never got to meet her.
> 
> Besides that I also had a blood pressure issue on Thursday. It was 190/120! So I got sent to hospital. They monitored me and baby and my bp went back down, and Millie is absolutely fine. I've got to have my bp taken twice weekly now and they have taken bloods to check nothing is wrong. I've also been getting Braxton hicks all the time now. Whilst I was on the monitor at hospital I was actually having them every 5 mins but the MW didn't seem to think anything of it so I don't think it's a sign she'll be here soon.

Sorry to hear about your BP and hospital visit but glad to know everything's ok now. Not long now!


----------



## marathongirl

Any news Ladies?? 
Bailey- how's the bp?
Pink- still hanging in there?
Rainkat- how's baby position?
AFM- I think baby is still changing position quite a bit between transverse and breech. Hopefully she gets it right soon! Starting my last week of work. Send me all your energy Ladies I am going to need it!!


----------



## baileybubs

I wish I could MG but I have no energy lol! I asked my df to pass me the remote control earlier coz I just couldn't be bothered reaching for it lol!!

My bp is back down to 130/80 so all good. Just waiting and waiting and waiting now.......beginning to resign myself to the fact I might still be waiting in 3 weeks time and have to be induced :-( 

How is everyone else? 

Have you been trying any of the tricks from spinningbabies.com MG? I also used to turn over in the bath and lean on my elbows so she had more room to wiggle about.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hopefully, you won't need to be induced, keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Marathon~ Still sending turning vibes!! xx Yep, still hanging in. Gbear is still kicking and stretching away. :)


----------



## marathongirl

Yay Pink!!! So glad GB is still in! We will be 37 weeks soon and as far as I'm concerned my LO can come out any time soon after that!! I go for an us on Thursday again to see if she has turned. Thanks for the turning thoughts and vibes! I will keep you posted. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## rainkat

I saw chiro this morning for another attempt with the Webster technique. I've been trying some inversion too. 
Saw midwife this afternoon and baby is still head up. Otherwise happy and healthy. My BP was 110/60 so pretty happy about that. I think it had started to creep up this time last pregnancy.

My midwife has been in touch with an OB. Sounds like the agreement is that if babe doesn't turn on her own we will try ECV at 37 weeks. If she turns and stays down I'll hang in there and let things progress naturally. If she turns and then flips back to breech they will attempt a second ECV at 38 weeks and if successful break my water and send me home to give birth. 

If they aren't able to turn her we will attempt a vaginal breech delivery, but it will have to be at the hospital. I would like to have another home birth but of course baby's safety comes first.

Marathongirl crossing fingers for both of us these little girls will straighten themselves out. 

Pinkorblue you are doing amazing!!

Bailey I think every first time mom I know has thought they were going to be early and then when the due date approaches feels like the baby will never come. The last few weeks is harder than the two week wait lol!


----------



## marathongirl

Yes Rainkat praying and crossing fingers that our little girls get themselves straightened out. It sounds like we will be on similar schedules if they don't. My doc mentioned they will wait until 38 weeks to turn her and then induce labour at that point. I'm looking forward to seeing you tomorrow! I'm glad your bp is good!!
Hang in there Bailey I'm sure you won't have to wait too much longer!!
I'm seeing my doc tomorrow and having an us to confirm babies position. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck with getting those babies to turn ladies! I hope they do!

How is everyone feeling?

I have had a mad day of nesting today, even deep cleaned the oven which was hard work and then felt shattered afterwards!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Exciting, right!!! :D Good luck tomorrow and looking forward to your update. :) 

Kat~ Thank you! :flower: Hope your little girl turns for you soon and everything works out for a homebirth. 

Bailey~ The cleaning bug hit me yesterday, I had to have my older two help out since I can't bend over anymore. :blush: Kitchen, dining, living room and bed rooms dusted, scrubbed and clean. I want to work on the bathroom but DH won't hear of it and said its off limits, he'll do it on his day off and fussed at me for doing so much. lol


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies god can't believe the 2 of u have breech babies.. Me too little Leo is frank breech so I'm booked in for a section on the 9th... Really wanted a natural birth in the pool too.

I can't believe how close it is for us ladies when u think all the worry we had at the beginning.. It will be so nice to finally get our rainbows in our arms...x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

CherylC3 said:


> I can't believe how close it is for us ladies when u think all the worry we had at the beginning.. It will be so nice to finally get our rainbows in our arms...x

Agreed! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Yikes! I can't imagine how scary it is to have a breech baby. DD was always head down and this one seems to have taken her cue as he is wedged very low in my pelvis. We went for 4D pics and couldn't get anything because he was hiding behind the placenta. He has been so low for so long, it's a bit uncomfortable!


----------



## rainkat

Cheryl how crazy that 3 of us are in the same boat. According to the stats 4 in 100 births are breach at 36 weeks.

Do they not try to turn the baby where you are? Mine was frank breech too last time they checked. They didn't mention that being a problem. I feel like she's running out of room to turn on her own. Hopefully she will cooperate when the time comes.

It's getting so close!! Can't wait to start hearing birth stories and seeing rainbow pictures <3


----------



## MightyMom

On another thread there was a BnB friend whose baby turned at 40 weeks. It can happen!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno it's so common here they do try and turn babies here but cos my placenta is low lying they won't try to turn it so in less than 2 wks little Leo will be here :) xx


----------



## baileybubs

I reckon you'll have Leo before I have Millie Cheryl!


----------



## marathongirl

Wow Cheryl less than 2 weeks?!!!! That seems so soon. 
Pink- take it easy it sounds like you did a lot yesterday!
AFM- I haven't done anything at home as I'm still working and just exhausted when I get home. It's all I can do to cook dinner.
Good news!!! Just got out of my us and baby is head down!!! Hopefully she stays that way! I do have ample fluid which makes it easier for them to move but they said a good chance she will stay put! On another note they estimate that she weighs 7 lbs 10oz already. However that can be a whole pound out so who knows?
Can't wait to see pics of all of our rainbows!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay that's awesome news MG!!! So glad she's head down! And hope maybe they are a bit off with the weight estimate as she still has a bit to grow yet!!


----------



## marathongirl

Yes I'm not too worried as they can be off by as much as a pound. Also if she gains 1/2 pound a week over the next 3 weeks which is the max she will be about 9lbs. My others were 7.5 and 8 so I was expecting this one to be about 8.5lbs. I guess we will see?


----------



## CherylC3

Marathon yeh for ur baby being head down. They can get the weight so wrong my friend got told at 37 wks her baby was 7lbs 2 and at 42 wks when she was born baby was 6lbs 10


----------



## baileybubs

I wish I had an idea of how big Millie is (even though by the looks of what happened to your friend Cheryl they can be very wrong!). I have no idea apart from people telling me I was big from very early on and that I have consistently had a higher fundal height. But that could just be extra fluid. 

This waiting game is worse than the 2ww!!! At least the 2ww you know when it will end!! I don't feel like I'm so close to giving birth!

But no more than 3 weeks I guess and she should be here coz they will induce me after being 12 days over according to my MW.


----------



## marathongirl

Yay Bailey!! Happy 39 weeks!! She will be here in the next 2 weeks I bet. I have also measured consistently 1 week ahead in fundal height my whole pregnancy. I was told 2 weeks ago that I had a lot of fluid as well. Not a bad thing but it just helps the baby move more. Maybe that's why she took so long to get head down???? 
I am happy that she finally turned now just the waiting game. I can't wait to see who's rainbow comes first!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's the 3 week wait for a lot of u girls now. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Of those of us who still come on this thread my bet is on Cheryl first as her c section is in 10 days, think she'll be the first with little Leo!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Cheryl, lol just chatting about you, I really think you'll be first to have your rainbow!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey here a few pics I wanted to share still don't hav the nursery finished tho
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CherylC3

Here's the going home outfit my mum bought Leo its gorgeous
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CherylC3

My Moses basket
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that going home outfit is adorable!! Is that an electric steriliser you have too? How much was it? I haven't got one yet oooops!!


----------



## CherylC3

My mum bought the steriliser for my brother and they didn't want it I think she paid £30 for it.. The outfit and hat was £32 the lady in the shop gave us teddy for free but I think I'm going to need to get a snow suit or jacket I thot tht outfit with a knitted cardi and a shall wud of been warm enuf for a sping baby lol. X


----------



## CherylC3

I got. The tommee tippee manual breast pump too.. Didn't want to pay £70 on a electric one... And I prob wud hav just got the microwave steriliser too if my mum never had tht one because the reviews were great. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've been looking at the microwave one as well as the tommy tippee manual great pump too.


----------



## CherylC3

I can't believe how close it is now.. I braved it and watched obem it was so sad..x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw it was wasn't it? But so brave of that couple to still have their story told.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I thot when they showed u 6 months later tht she was going to be pregnant again..x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yep, Cheryl is first! :) Love his going home outfit! 

Happy 39 weeks, Bailey!!! 

Happy 37 weeks to us, Marathon and woohoooo :happydance: for baby girl being head down now!!! :D


----------



## marathongirl

Love the outfit Cheryl!! I still have to wash and organize all of my clothes. I am getting my crib mattress this weekend. I think she will sleep in her crib right away but in our room. This is my last day of a full week at work. I work next Mon and Tues and then I'm done. Having a hard time letting go. Hope everyone has a great Easter


----------



## rainkat

Gorgeous outfit Cheryl! I don't envy your planned c-section but it must be nice to know the date.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah well Leo will be in our roomin the Moses basket too at first but our nursery will be finished next wkend..x

Marathon I was the same with work too as I'm also self employed but if there's one time uneed off its when ur having a baby. Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i love all your stuff Cheryl for the baby!


----------



## marathongirl

Yes I agree Cheryl. I have 3 more days of work so I am coming to grips with that. I feel lucky I was able to work that long and I am ready to take a break now. Only 1 week to go for you!!!! I am so excited for you!
How's everyone else?? Any news?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay Cheryl, so excited for how close you are!! :D 

Marathon~ Enjoy your well deserved break coming up. :flower: 

Starting my countdown today, 10 more sleeps until our rainbow's arrival. Just have to get rid of this lousy cold before then..


----------



## baileybubs

Well if my Millie is gonna be on time only 3 more sleeps but I think she's planning on being fashionably late lol! 
Everyone else will have had their LO's before Millie makes her appearance lol!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, Bailey I don't think Millie will be that late. ;) If it helps, with my oldest, which was my one and only normal pregnancy, I had no signs whatsoever. Midwife was saying I'd be induced at 41 weeks. Two nights later, I'm reading a magazine waiting to get sleepy and thing I know, contractions every 10 minutes 40 weeks on the dot. :) Millie's just trying to pick a birthday but she's just as eager to meet you as are to meet her.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks pink lol! I was getting a bit impatient last week coz I couldn't "feel" anything happening but a lot of people have now said labour can just come on suddenly and take you by surprise so I'm trying to just go with the flow now lol. 
It's hard to stay busy though when there's not much I can do coz I'm so pregnant! I was gonna go for a drive yesterday but df has said he doesn't want me driving more than just short distances on my own. So all I can do is stay at home and wait. 
Enjoy the rest while I can lol!!

How's everyone else doing? Hope those little bubbas are doing well!!

I can't wait to see what team you are too pink!!! I wish I had had the patience to leave it as a surprise now, bet its a lovely feeling!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

It's fun to hear everyone's predictions lol. I am glad I decided to wait even though I have been tempted a few times to ask DH, can't lie about that. :haha: Hopefully you won't be waiting too much longer but definitely enjoy all the rest you can. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks pink, and I didn't realise that your dh knows and you don't! I couldn't cope with that lol!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

You aren't the only one lol, that's what everyone else said. I tried really hard to convince him to go yellow with me but no dice, he insisted on wanting know. He has been amazing at keeping tight lipped though.


----------



## marathongirl

Wow Pink you are getting close as well!!! Can't wait for the pics and the stories. 
Bailey my prediction is that Millie will be here around when Pink is having hers!! Not too much longer.

Does everyone realize that we are having Easter babies. There is a good chance that their birthday will fall on Easter sometime in their lives. I looked ahead for the next 4-5 years and Cheryl your little rainbow will have his first birthday on Easter!! It's April 7th next year!
I hope everyone is doing well!

Rainkat- here's hoping your LO turns soon!! I have everything crossed !!


----------



## baileybubs

Well done on your dh for not telling you pink!! My df couldn't keep a secret like that!

MG I hadn't even thought of that, I just though she wouldn't be an Easter baby coz Easter is over now. I forgot the date moves lol!!


----------



## Storm7

Hi all! I keep popping by to see if there have been any new arrivals! Can't believe we are now in April and none have decided to make an early arrival!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Pink I can't believe ur dh knos and u don't... Wot date do u go in?x

Marathon tht u off now?how long u taking off?x

Bailey I defo think this wkend..x

Storm hey lady how u doin?xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, Easter birthdays, how awesome! :D

I think Millie would make a lovely birthday buddy for this little one! :) 

:wave: Storm!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hi storm how are you?

I can't wait to start seeing the pics of all these rainbow babies!! 

So exciting!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies! 

It's been a while again since I actually wrote a post, but I have been popping in to have a scan to see who has or hasn't given birth yet! 

Bailey - we have 3 sleeps until due date!!! 

I am SO ready for my little surprise to come out! I have been praying he or she will come early but it's only wishful thinking, the midwife said that a silly percentage like 70% of first time babies are overdue! 
It is mine and my husbands 11 year anniversary (of being together) on Saturday 6th so would be lovely if it arrives that day! 

I've been having some stronger Braxton hicks that last about a minute each time, but no sign of mucus plug (as far as I have seen) and still got usual pelvic/hip/groin aches and pains! 

What about you ladies...? 

Here is pic of me taken yesterday (39+3) ... Sorry about me being in my pyjamas!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Hey jersey!

Love the bump pic!! Well I've been having BH all the time and cramps on and off a lot but I still don't think she'll be here anytime soon lol! 

I can't believe we are all at this point now!


----------



## JerseyBean

Bailey did I see somewhere you are having a sweep this week? 
I thought they only did that if you are overdue? 
Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Nope not me jersey, they've said we will book the sweep for next week when I visit my MW this week, maybe that was it. No they definately don't do sweeps unless you are over that 40 week mark, which sucks coz I see my MW on Thursday when we will both of course be 39+6!!! Although I don't even think they would do it if I was bang on 40 weeks to be honest, they prefer you to be almost 41 weeks I think before they try it.


----------



## rainkat

Hats off to your hubby Pink. I have a few friends who have found out but tried to keep it a secret and they have all slipped up when talking about the baby. 

Yay for Easter Babies!! Although I'm so not ready I think I might go into May. Still head up at this point. :coffee:


----------



## marathongirl

Hey everyone!!
Hello Storm!
Yes I am surprised none if our rainbows have decided to come early? I was reading the Feb rainbow thread as I was on it briefly and about 1/2 of the women on there had their babies early one even at 35 weeks!! All healthy though.
Yes today was my last official day at work. I am going in for 4 clients on Friday but that should be fine. I will probably only take 2-3 months off as can't afford to take longer. 
Rainkat- I don't think you will go to May!!! I don't know why?


----------



## Storm7

Morning all. 
I am doing ok. Not really had a lot to report so been a little quiet. I have just over a week left at work now and can't wait to finish. 
MG - I also used to pop into the feb rainbows thread and kind of expected similar here! 
Pretty certain this thread will be full of baby pictures soon!


----------



## MightyMom

I was the OP for the December thread and about half the ladies birthed early. I'm also shocked we didn't have any March babies! I can't believe it's only 3 more sleeps Bailey, that freaks me out!! Are you ready? Bags packed and all that?? I still haven't packed mine, but I did get the infant seat in the car. OMG, I need to prepare for this baby!!


----------



## baileybubs

2 more sleeps mighty mom lol! Yeah everything is ready though, all bags packed, nursery done, car seat ready. Just waiting on Millie!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: Jersey! Awesome bump pic and can't wait to find out if you're team blue or pink. So excited about how close you are! :D

Kat- Thanks, I was worried he would slip but I'm proud of him for keeping his promise. :) I think you're baby girl is going to join her April buddies! :thumbup:

Marathon- Woohooo for your official last day! :happydance:

Bailey- Yay for being all set for Millie! :) 

Storm- I hope the next week goes by quickly for you so you can take your break. 

Mighty- Happy getting ready for baby! :) Kudos getting the carseat in the car, that's my last hurdle at the moment. I have someone coming over (fingers crossed she makes it) to help me get the seat to fit correctly. Hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## rainkat

Had a lovely visit with Marathongirl today :D Can't wait to post pics of our little girls together, but for now... I'm in pink, MG is orange
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1









belly bumps 004.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## marathongirl

Rainkat- it was a nice visit! Can't wait until we can get our little girls together!! That will be so much fun.

So is Cheryl going to be first?
I was looking through the first page of the thread and noticed that there were a few Ladies that don't post any more that are over 40 weeks. I wonder if their rainbows are here?
AFM- had another NST today and baby is great! As far as I know she is still head down. I go see my doc on Fri. On Sunday I am going to Rainkat's blessingway. I'm so excited!!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw...lovely bumps ladies!! :hugs: Marathongirl-getting soOOo close! :thumbup:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great bump pics ladies..

I thot mighty was going t be first Minot sure.x

Yeah there was a few ppl due before us who must of had their rainbows by now. X


----------



## marathongirl

Grey Eyes said:


> Aw...lovely bumps ladies!! :hugs: Marathongirl-getting soOOo close! :thumbup:

Thanks Grey Eyes!!! Feeling very excited!! We have the crib set up and the car seat in the car so now......:coffee: I think she will be at least another 10 days. I'm kinda enjoying a few days off work to myself. I'm sure by next week I won't know what to do with myself!


----------



## CherylC3

Baileys in hospital Millie is on her way :happydance:


----------



## JerseyBean

CherylC3 said:


> Baileys in hospital Millie is on her way :happydance:

No way!!! How do you know Cheryl? My goodness I'm so excited... Both mine and baileys due date is tomorrow!! 

I wanna be in labour! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

She wrote it on another thread she had the midwife and her blood pressure was still high so she was sent to hospital. X


----------



## JerseyBean

CherylC3 said:


> She wrote it on another thread she had the midwife and her blood pressure was still high so she was sent to hospital. X

I caught up with her on her journal! 

Thank you for letting me know though.. It's so nerve wracking!! Xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Wow!!! How exciting!! Can't wait to hear an update from Bailey. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Yay Cheryl, so excited for how close you are!! :D
> 
> Marathon~ Enjoy your well deserved break coming up. :flower:
> 
> Starting my countdown today, 10 more sleeps until our rainbow's arrival. Just have to get rid of this lousy cold before then..

Woohoo, almost time for little one!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> It's been a while again since I actually wrote a post, but I have been popping in to have a scan to see who has or hasn't given birth yet!
> 
> Bailey - we have 3 sleeps until due date!!!
> 
> I am SO ready for my little surprise to come out! I have been praying he or she will come early but it's only wishful thinking, the midwife said that a silly percentage like 70% of first time babies are overdue!
> It is mine and my husbands 11 year anniversary (of being together) on Saturday 6th so would be lovely if it arrives that day!
> 
> I've been having some stronger Braxton hicks that last about a minute each time, but no sign of mucus plug (as far as I have seen) and still got usual pelvic/hip/groin aches and pains!
> 
> What about you ladies...?
> 
> Here is pic of me taken yesterday (39+3) ... Sorry about me being in my pyjamas!!

Great pic. Love it. Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Had a lovely visit with Marathongirl today :D Can't wait to post pics of our little girls together, but for now... I'm in pink, MG is orange

GREAT pic!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Baileys in hospital Millie is on her way :happydance:

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Love the bump pics, you both look awesome! :flower: Have a great time at Kat's blessing way, Marathon. :) 

:flower::flower::flower: Bailey! 

Thank you, Ttc! :)


----------



## RomaTomato

I had my baby!!!!

She's a girl! Clementine Adela weighs 7lbs 9oz :). Not sure on length yet.
Labor was just about 24 hours. Had a shot of morphine which did NOTHING! Had to get an episiotomy. Pics to follow, she is in the warmer, there was meconium and she was having a bit of trouble breathing but is a-ok! Bringing her to me in a few minutes!!


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations Roma! Fantastic news!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Roma so happy for u...x

I. Think baileys 7cm dilated and has been given an epidural. X


----------



## rainkat

Congrats Roma :kiss: Can't wait to hear all about it. Enjoy your little one!

How exciting... it's starting :happydance::happydance:

I had the best appointment yesterday with the midwife :D Baby is head down and GBS is negative. Everything looks great. I have to go for an US Tuesday to make sure she stays that way but for now we are able to go ahead with planning our homebirth. I think I'm still at least a few weeks away. So excited about my blessing Sunday. My sister is on her way from Calgary for it :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Team Pink!!!!! :D Congrats Roma and enjoy those lovely newborn snuggles, I'm so happy for you!! The first April rainbow of the group, yay!!!

So exciting!!! Babies are starting to arrive Woohooo!!! Thinking of you still Bailey and hope all is going well. xxx

Thanks for the update, Cheryl! :) 

Kat~ Very happy for all your good news!! 

6 more sleeps until this little rainbow makes an appearance, wow, I have less than a week to enjoy my last baby belly. :S


----------



## MightyMom

CONGRATULATIONS Roma!!! It's a girl!! Yay Team :pink: !!

Can't wait for updates from Bailey!!

Who's next??


----------



## RomaTomato

She has hair like you wouldn't believe! I have never seen so much hair on a baby! Clementine is half Filipino and looks just like her Daddy :)

She is latching on great and feeds like a champ thus far!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Roma!!! So happy for you! Enjoy your LO! Did you have any warning that she was coming early??

Rainkat- so happy all went well with your apt yesterday!! Yay for her being head down!! Crossing my fingers that both of our little rainbows stay head down !! 

Bailey- thinking about you.

Cheryl- I think you will be next!!! I can't believe he's coming in 2 days!!!
Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Grey Eyes

RomaTomato said:


> She has hair like you wouldn't believe! I have never seen so much hair on a baby! Clementine is half Filipino and looks just like her Daddy :)
> 
> She is latching on great and feeds like a champ thus far!

Roma...I stalk this thread as marathongirl and I used to be thread buddies-- I gotta say this is one GORGEOUS baby girl! such beautful hair! congrats! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw she's gorgeous Hun..x

Aw I need to go for an US on mon and if he's not breech the section will be cancelled and made wait for a natural birth :(


----------



## marathongirl

Roma- what a gorgeous baby girl!! My daughter had that much hair as well! By the time she was 6 months old she had an Afro!! So glad she is feeding well. Can't wait for more rainbows!!

Cheryl- why have they changed their mind about the c-section? I thought it was a done deal? You will be fine with a vaginal birth if it comes to that. Just keep your mind open and whatever happens happens. Can't wait to hear an update.

Any update on Bailey??


----------



## MightyMom

Bailey had baby Millie today at 430p. She was 7lbs 6oz. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

She's beautiful, Roma!!! :flower:

YAY Bailey!!! Happy birthday, Millie!!! :happydance::happydance:

:hugs: Cheryl


----------



## CherylC3

It's so they think he's head down now.. Il just need to see wot Monday brings..x


----------



## marathongirl

YAy BAiley!! Can't wait to see pics!! You must be over the moon!

Cheryl- fx'd for Monday. I think it's good you might be able to have a vaginal birth if he stays head down. The recovery is much easier!!

Can't wait for the next rainbow to be here !

AFM- doc apt yesterday and she is still head down so let's hope she stays that way!! Had internal exam and cervix still closed so I'm thinking I still have a couple of weeks. We will see??


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies, 

Anyone heard more from Bailey? 

There has been no posts etc from her, and I know she has just had Millie and probably hasn't had the time, or energy to even think about posting... But I had a feeling she may come on... 

Hope she is doing well! I'm just jealous as we were due the same day (Friday 5th) and my little rainbow is showing no signs yet of coming out! 

Xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

I think she's prob just busy the now. X


----------



## Grey Eyes

Marathongirl--think if she's head down she's there til birth :thumbup: Not much room to wiggle i bet!

Hope you don't mind me hanging out here til she's born?? Can't wait! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Grey Eyes said:


> Marathongirl--think if she's head down she's there til birth :thumbup: Not much room to wiggle i bet!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me hanging out here til she's born?? Can't wait! :hugs:

Not at all. Thanks for that!! I think she will stay head down as well. Yes I will keep in touch and post when I think she's coming!! Thanks for always being so supportive:flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!! 

Hope you are all well!! 

Roma - congratulations on your beautiful daughter!! She has loads of hair doesn't she? So does my Millie!! What date was she born then? 

Rainkat - yay on baby being head down!!! Stay there baby!! How are you feeling?

MG - and yay for your baby being head down too!! Can't wait to start seeing the rest of these babies arrive!! How's it all coming along?

Pink - 6 more sleeps yay!!! Eeeek!!! Can't wait to see what team!!

Mighty mom - how's Colton doing? Hope you are well!!

Jersey - any signs of labour yet hun?

Cheryl - I hope it all went well this morning and you will be meeting Leo tomorrow!!

AFM - I gave birth to Emilia at 4.13pm on her due date by emergency c section after a long labour! She weighed 7lb 6oz and has thick dark hair, and looks just like her daddy! I will fill you all in once I get home but crossing my fingers I can go home today!


----------



## rainkat

Congrats Bailey :flower: Hope you get to go home soon. Can't wait to see pics.

Roma she is adorable!! My babies didn't have that much hair until they were in preschool :haha:

Cheryl hope all is going well and you get the results you are hoping for :hugs:

I've lost track... was someone scheduled for a c-section April 7th?

Jersey, hang in there! I can sympathize with going over. Each day is a very long wait :coffee:

Marathongirl I'm so glad you were able to be there yesterday. I feel blessed, cleansed, full of love and ready to bring forth new life. The rainbow in the sky on the way home was the perfect end to a perfect afternoon.


----------



## MightyMom

Baley: can't wait to hear details! Emergency c-section sounds scary, but I'm glad Emilia is doing well and I hope you get to go home today!

AFM, in pain today. My back, period cramps, and a shooting pain down my leg. It's non-existent while sitting but when I stand or walk-ouch! Hope this is just a "today" thing and not "rest of the pregnancy" thing!


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Hope you are all well!!
> 
> Roma - congratulations on your beautiful daughter!! She has loads of hair doesn't she? So does my Millie!! What date was she born then?
> 
> Rainkat - yay on baby being head down!!! Stay there baby!! How are you feeling?
> 
> MG - and yay for your baby being head down too!! Can't wait to start seeing the rest of these babies arrive!! How's it all coming along?
> 
> Pink - 6 more sleeps yay!!! Eeeek!!! Can't wait to see what team!!
> 
> Mighty mom - how's Colton doing? Hope you are well!!
> 
> Jersey - any signs of labour yet hun?
> 
> Cheryl - I hope it all went well this morning and you will be meeting Leo tomorrow!!
> 
> AFM - I gave birth to Emilia Alice-Anne at 4.13pm on her due date by emergency c section after a long labour! She weighed 7lb 6oz and has thick dark hair, and looks just like her daddy! I will fill you all in once I get home but crossing my fingers I can go home today!

Hey bailey, 

So glad you and baby are ok, although the emergency c-section doesn't sound goods but obviously it was the best for you and Emilia! 

No signs for me yet, no mucus plug, no waters breaking, no cramps, nothing! 
Bubba is moving around a lot still, and I'm still getting Braxton hicks more are night time, and the lightening crotch feeling... But that's been going on for weeks already! 
Blood pressure is still slightly raised, but nothing to worry about apparently so I am just heavy...fed up, and want my bubba to arrive! 
Look forward o hearing from you when you are home, and looking forward to seeing pics of your gorgeous rainbow! 
Xxxxx


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey can't wait to see pics!! I'm just so happy that you and MIllie are safe and happy!!

Had a great time at Rainkat's blessing yesterday. It was full of love and blessings and I too feel truly blessed and ready to bring our LO into the world and become a Mother again. Thank you so much Rainkat.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Cheryl- how did the us go?
Pink- tomorrow is the day right???


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ 3 more sleeps now :) Glad you and Millie are doing okay, and I hope your recovery is a smooth one. :hugs: Looking forward to pics!! :D 

Marathon~ The 11th :)...

This is hour 4 of stronger than usual cramping and contractions, 10-15 minutes apart. I hope it's just practice, I really want to make it to Thursday..


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope you are well and those little ones are hopefully starting to get ready to arrive!!

Mighty mom - sorry you are in pain hun, I hope it is just for the day and not for now until Colton is born.

Pink - 2 more sleeps yay!!! Its so amazing to think back to when we all started in this group and now our rainbows are all arriving!!

Rainkat - your blessing sounded lovely!! Hope you are well

MG - how are you today? Hoping everything is looking good for you!!

Jersey - sorry you have gone over hun, must be so frustrating. Have they discussed induction with you? And did you say that you have or are having a sweep?

Mg I think you asked about someones c section on 7th April, maybe you were thinking of Cheryl's which was due today.

Here's a pic of Millie;

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1320_zps1d8f5aaa.jpg


----------



## marathongirl

Awwwww Bailey she's beautiful. I'm so happy for you. I hope you are recovering well. Just so happy you are both safe and healthy that's the main thing. 

Pink- sorry I had the 9th in my mind for some reason? I hope you make it to Thursday but if not everything will be perfect!!

AFM- still preggo too. I had a lot of BH's last night and a bit of cramping but I think I'm still about a week away.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies baby is head down and heads engaged so we hav chose to wait it out so I'm hoping my boy hurrys up..x

Bailey Millie is just gorgeous Hun..x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks MG, hope those BH turn into something soon for you! How are you feeling within yourself? Hope you arent getting too uncomfortable.

Yeah me and Millie are both safe and good so thats all that matters, I was quite overwhelmed by having the emergency c section but I would do it all again for her in a heartbeat if I needed to.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cheryl, you must feel quite frustrated at the mo. Hope he hurries up for you. Are they giving you a sweep then?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ I know, it seems like just yesterday I was asking to join in with you all. :) So amazing how far we've all come and our rainbows are coming along. Awww, Millie is so beautiful, congrats again Bailey! :flower:

Marathon~ No worries. :) Thanks, everything ended up settling down last night and I don't feel much of anything anymore. Hope it's the start of your little girl being on her way! 

Cheryl~ Yay for your little guy being head down!! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah sweep on tues,but Colin keeps shouting at my bump Leo pls come out daddy doesn't want to go to work tomoro lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless your dh cheryl!! Any excuse not to work eh lol?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RomaTomato said:


> I had my baby!!!!
> 
> She's a girl! Clementine Adela weighs 7lbs 9oz :). Not sure on length yet.
> Labor was just about 24 hours. Had a shot of morphine which did NOTHING! Had to get an episiotomy. Pics to follow, she is in the warmer, there was meconium and she was having a bit of trouble breathing but is a-ok! Bringing her to me in a few minutes!!

CONGRATS ROMA!!! Yay for a little girl!!! BEAUTIFUL NAME! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Team Pink!!!!! :D Congrats Roma and enjoy those lovely newborn snuggles, I'm so happy for you!! The first April rainbow of the group, yay!!!
> 
> So exciting!!! Babies are starting to arrive Woohooo!!! Thinking of you still Bailey and hope all is going well. xxx
> 
> Thanks for the update, Cheryl! :)
> 
> Kat~ Very happy for all your good news!!
> 
> 6 more sleeps until this little rainbow makes an appearance, wow, I have less than a week to enjoy my last baby belly. :S

Good luck sweetie. Can't wait to find out what you're having!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RomaTomato said:


> She has hair like you wouldn't believe! I have never seen so much hair on a baby! Clementine is half Filipino and looks just like her Daddy :)
> 
> She is latching on great and feeds like a champ thus far!

Oh Roma, absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Anyone heard more from Bailey?
> 
> There has been no posts etc from her, and I know she has just had Millie and probably hasn't had the time, or energy to even think about posting... But I had a feeling she may come on...
> 
> Hope she is doing well! I'm just jealous as we were due the same day (Friday 5th) and my little rainbow is showing no signs yet of coming out!
> 
> Xxxx

Hang in there. You're next Jersey!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Hope you are all well!!
> 
> Roma - congratulations on your beautiful daughter!! She has loads of hair doesn't she? So does my Millie!! What date was she born then?
> 
> Rainkat - yay on baby being head down!!! Stay there baby!! How are you feeling?
> 
> MG - and yay for your baby being head down too!! Can't wait to start seeing the rest of these babies arrive!! How's it all coming along?
> 
> Pink - 6 more sleeps yay!!! Eeeek!!! Can't wait to see what team!!
> 
> Mighty mom - how's Colton doing? Hope you are well!!
> 
> Jersey - any signs of labour yet hun?
> 
> Cheryl - I hope it all went well this morning and you will be meeting Leo tomorrow!!
> 
> AFM - I gave birth to Emilia Alice-Anne at 4.13pm on her due date by emergency c section after a long labour! She weighed 7lb 6oz and has thick dark hair, and looks just like her daddy! I will fill you all in once I get home but crossing my fingers I can go home today!

Yay, yay, ya, i'm SO excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are well and those little ones are hopefully starting to get ready to arrive!!
> 
> Mighty mom - sorry you are in pain hun, I hope it is just for the day and not for now until Colton is born.
> 
> Pink - 2 more sleeps yay!!! Its so amazing to think back to when we all started in this group and now our rainbows are all arriving!!
> 
> Rainkat - your blessing sounded lovely!! Hope you are well
> 
> MG - how are you today? Hoping everything is looking good for you!!
> 
> Jersey - sorry you have gone over hun, must be so frustrating. Have they discussed induction with you? And did you say that you have or are having a sweep?
> 
> Mg I think you asked about someones c section on 7th April, maybe you were thinking of Cheryl's which was due today.
> 
> Here's a pic of Millie;
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1320_zps1d8f5aaa.jpg

Millie is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ttc, I'm really glad to be home with her now too. Hope you are ok :flower: xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Thanks ttc, I'm really glad to be home with her now too. Hope you are ok :flower: xxxx

I'm hanging in there...


----------



## rainkat

Bailey she is absolutely precious! How is she eating?

MG I think I'm with you for at least another week. Maybe longer. I'm feeling no signs.

Cheryl how frustrating to have a date in mind and have plans change. I was surprised they had booked you for a c-section though. It seems like all of our babies have gotten themselves turned right way around. Is anyone still breech? Funny how so many of them were so late to turn.

Thinking of you TTC :hugs:

AFM Everything looked great at my ultrasound today. Baby is head down and according to their measurements weighs around 7lb 8oz. My daughter was born the equivalent of 2 days ago and weighed 8lb 4oz. It's nice to know this one might be a little smaller. Her head is measuring 41+weeks though :dohh:

At the end of the US the tech switched the screen over to 4D. I hadn't seen that before; how amazing!! She was playing with her cord and even tried to put it into her mouth.
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Ttc and sending positive vibes your way always. :hugs:

Kat~ Awww, she has such adorable cheeks! :D Yay for a great ultrasound!!

So much for not feeling anything, cramps/contractions came back this afternoon, also had mucus plug loss/bloody show for the second time this morning. I guess it's something in the air around noon lol.


----------



## rainkat

Sounds promising Pink :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

Bailey: She is ADORABLE! And so much hair! Love those locks! Why did you need an emergency c-section?

Cheryl: Head down is great! I hope the sweep works for you. Your DH is too funny! Baby should listen to Daddy!

Pink: OMG, so close now!!

Jersey: You're up! Haven't seen you today, are you at the hospital?? ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Rain great scan pic, I kno it's good all our babies are getting ready to make an appearance :)

Pink tht is sounding promising I've been crampy since all my ball bouncing yest lol..x

Mighty aw I kno my hubby is hilarious.x


----------



## baileybubs

Rainkat - awww thats so cute that she was playing with her cord!! So sweet!

Pink - let us know if those cramps turn into anything hun

MG - how are you today?

Mighty mom - thank you, she does have so much hair, I was so surprised!! Plus she's so dark which I didnt expect, even though me and df both have brown hair but mines dyed that dark lol!!!
I ended up having a c section coz the last few hours Millie kept having periods of reduced heartrate, then they said I was fully dilated so was pushing for 40 mins and her heartrate dropped dramatically, they were going to use forceps but when they examined again the position of her head they said there was a rim around my cervix (not sure what this means really) but couldnt use instruments because of it so thought it was better to just get her out asap. 
It was weird because she had gotten quite far and so they then had to yank her back the other way when they opened me up!


----------



## JerseyBean

MightyMom said:


> Bailey: She is ADORABLE! And so much hair! Love those locks! Why did you need an emergency c-section?
> 
> Cheryl: Head down is great! I hope the sweep works for you. Your DH is too funny! Baby should listen to Daddy!
> 
> Pink: OMG, so close now!!
> 
> Jersey: You're up! Haven't seen you today, are you at the hospital?? ;)

Hey ladies, 

Bailey - Millie is absolutely stunning! What a gorgeous girl you have! 
The c section sounds unfortunate, but at last they did what was best for you and Millie! 

Cheryl - the waiting is such a pain, but don't worry you will have your baby boy when he is ready! He just decided to get his head down at the last minute! Xx hang in there! 

Mightymom - no not n the hospital yet, but will be on Monday if nothing has happened by then! 

Midwife appointment today at an annoying 40+5 ... Had some stronger and more frequent Braxton hicks yesterday and today, with a few cramps and pressure thrown in.. But still no mucus plug or anything else.
Midwife measured, listened to heartbeat, everything is fine.. I have to call on Sunday and let them know if I want to go in and be induced on Monday, when I will be 41+3. 
Obviously this is only if nothing happens between now and then! 

I have 2 options, I can go in and get scanned/checked to see if amount of amniotic fluid etc is still ok, and check baby is ok etc then go home and wait another 2 days... OR .. I can get induced, in the form of a tablet put up there, and if nothing starts they administer 2 more tablets 5/6 hours later .. And once the labour starts they will then have to break my waters if they haven't broken.. 

I really want this bubba to come naturally, and was quite upset at the though of being induced, but it's all about what's best for baby now.. 
Keep your fingers crossed for natural labour for me girls... I was looking forward to a water birth, but that may not happen either! 

X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hope your bubba comes naturally for you jersey. I found it so disappointing being wired up to a drip and loads of monitors instead of being able to be active, but it was what was best to get Millie here ok so I'm ok with it now. I'd do it all again exactly the same if I had to for her. But got my fingers crossed your LO comes naturally, come on little baba!!


----------



## RomaTomato

Bailey - Clementine was born on April 5, looks like our girls have the same birthday! 

:flower:


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey- I am doing well today. Thanks for asking. It's just getting exciting that our rainbows are arriving!!!
Pink- thinking about you. Tomorrow is the day unless things started progressing more today?? Can't wait to hear how it went and what team you are on!!
Cheryl- hang in there. You aren't at your due date so it could be a few more days. I hope the bouncing gets things going for you!
Jersey/ fx'd you go into labour on your own !!
Rainkat- wouldn't that be amazing if our girls were born on the same day??
AFM- had a busy day and should be resting more. I think I will be at least another week!


----------



## rainkat

Marathongirl that would be amazing, bump buddies to birthday buddies <3

I was about to say they'll be close regardless but I guess they could be up to a month apart. I hope I don't have that long to wait :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Pink today is the day!!! So so excited!!! Good luck Hun, I hope it all goes really well xxxxx

Roma - yay for our little girls sharing a birthday! And I adore your name choice Clementine is a beautiful name. How are you finding everything? Are you breastfeeding? I tried to but Emilia struggled too much, even the MW said some babies just can't get it. So I'm bottle feeding now but my milk has come in coz I did express at first to encourage her to feed and my left boob is so sore and swollen. 

Cheryl - is the bouncing helping? How are you feeling? 

MG you need to rest and relax more!! And it would be amazing if your babies shared a birthday too! Are you two going to the same hospital for your births? Or did I remember one of you saying you wanted a home birth? 

Jersey - are you still hanging in there or has bubs started making an appearance? 

Mightymom - how's Colton doing? Not too long left for you now! 

Emilia gave us our first sleepless night last night. I couldn't figure out why she was crying and she was unsettled for a long time. She did eventually settle but now seems to be sleeping most of the day and not at night! I need to become nocturnal lol!!


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> Jersey - are you still hanging in there or has bubs started making an appearance?
> 
> Emilia gave us our first sleepless night last night. I couldn't figure out why she was crying and she was unsettled for a long time. She did eventually settle but now seems to be sleeping most of the day and not at night! I need to become nocturnal lol!!

Hi Bailey, 

Still hanging in there, but have had a lot of period like cramps that accompany my braxton hicks this afternoon...
By I am fed up of fooling myself that it means something.. No plug loss, no waters gone... So waiting now until Monday! 

I think most babies sleep during day and wake during evening.. It's like they are programmed to do it! I'm sure it's all worth it... I actually WANT those sleepless nights.. Come on my little yellow rainbow!


----------



## marathongirl

Jersey- we are all thinking about you!! I think your rainbow will come this weekend!!
Bailey- I think Jersey is right. Babies often get days and nights mixed up at first. She will figure it out eventually! Hopefully sooner than later!!

Rainkat- I don't think are babies will be a month apart!! I bet only a week or so??

Pink- let us know how it all goes. Thinking about you!!


----------



## baileybubs

Jersey - that little baba is keeping you waiting lol! Are you being induced on Monday? (Sorry if you've said, terrible memory!)

MG - yeah I'm sure she'll figure it out! Just hate hearing her cry so much and not being able to help her!

Pink - I hope it's all going ok Hun xxx


----------



## JerseyBean

I think so bailey, I have to call on Sunday and let them know if I want to go in and be induced on Monday, when I will be 41+3. 
Obviously this is only if nothing happens between now and then! 

I have 2 options, I can go in and get scanned/checked to see if amount of amniotic fluid etc is still ok, and check baby is ok etc then go home and wait another 2 days... OR .. I can get induced, in the form of a tablet put up there, and if nothing starts they administer 2 more tablets 5/6 hours later .. And once the labour starts they will then have to break my waters if they haven't broken.. 

I really want this bubba to come naturally, and was quite upset at the though of being induced, but it's all about what's best for baby now.. 
Keep your fingers crossed for natural labour for me girls... I was looking forward to a water birth, but that may not happen either!


----------



## baileybubs

I know everyone said to me don't get too concerned with getting the birth you want but no matter how much you tell yourself it might not happen its still disappointing. Really hope it's natural for you. 
Only tip I would give if you end up having to have the drip to induce if everything else fails, I would accept the epidural. I wish I had earlier. No-one told me that it's encouraged if you have a drip. And I was pretty against having an epidural. But that's just based on my experience, everyone is different of course. Come on baba and let mummy have that lovely natural water birth!


----------



## marathongirl

Where is Pink?? I'm so anxious to hear how it went!!

AFM- had a NST today and babes is perfect!! Can't wait for her to be here!


----------



## baileybubs

That's great news MG!! I'm so excited to see all these rainbow babies and hear all the birth stories!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm so sorry to keep you ladies waiting like that, thank you very much for thinking of me and no more suspense! :flower:

Our rainbow is a beautiful baby boy!!! Castiel Inias chose his birthday 4/9/13, 11:30pm @ 38.4 weeks, it was a 2 hour labor which resulted in a VBAC. I called my midwifery doula, believing it was just not a big deal/ early labor but wanted her opinion on what I should do. She suggested a cervical check if I wanted, and I agreed to help me make a better decision. I fully expected to still be at 3cm dilated but was shocked to hear I was 8-9cm. My cervix wasn't "broken"?!? Everything went pretty quickly after that, we made the decision to go to the hospital. I started throwing up quite a bit (sorry tmi) and still somehow made it to her car. My mom had been called while I was sick and arrived just in time to gather the boys and would meet us at the hospital. Once inside, I was in way to much pain to really talk and my doula was AWESOME with the staff, while DH tended to me. The nurse was really sweet and the OB was a nice one, I lucked out. Once my chart was pulled up and they saw my scar type, I was informed about the 'risks', said that she would suggest still having a c-section... but she also pointed that I pretty much labored, was fully dilated at that point, what did I want to do. I told her if things took a turn, I would have a c-section no problem but since all was well, I wanted to push. Okay, let's have a baby was her response. :) She broke my water, I screamed Cass out and he was born within a few pushes. I feel bad for screaming so much but man that HURT! I needed a couple of stitches but all 6lbs 9oz of him was totally worth it. You ladies have been and I know will continue to be such an amazing group of women. This has been such a long and emotional road, I'm so grateful I had all of you with me. :hugs:

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/0411131351_zpsb6eba5cc.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Aw pinkorblue he is gorgeous Hun, sounds like such a quick birth too... I hope u and baby are doing good. Xx


----------



## marathongirl

So happy for you Pink!! He's beautiful. I'm so glad that it was fast for you. We can all only hope!! I hope you get lots of good cuddles and some well deserved rest!! Who's next........


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Bailey she is absolutely precious! How is she eating?
> 
> MG I think I'm with you for at least another week. Maybe longer. I'm feeling no signs.
> 
> Cheryl how frustrating to have a date in mind and have plans change. I was surprised they had booked you for a c-section though. It seems like all of our babies have gotten themselves turned right way around. Is anyone still breech? Funny how so many of them were so late to turn.
> 
> Thinking of you TTC :hugs:
> 
> AFM Everything looked great at my ultrasound today. Baby is head down and according to their measurements weighs around 7lb 8oz. My daughter was born the equivalent of 2 days ago and weighed 8lb 4oz. It's nice to know this one might be a little smaller. Her head is measuring 41+weeks though :dohh:
> 
> At the end of the US the tech switched the screen over to 4D. I hadn't seen that before; how amazing!! She was playing with her cord and even tried to put it into her mouth.

Yay for everything looking great!!! That's so awesome about seeing her in 4D like that. Playing with her cord...oh my gosh, how crazy that would have been to see!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Rainkat - awww thats so cute that she was playing with her cord!! So sweet!
> 
> Pink - let us know if those cramps turn into anything hun
> 
> MG - how are you today?
> 
> Mighty mom - thank you, she does have so much hair, I was so surprised!! Plus she's so dark which I didnt expect, even though me and df both have brown hair but mines dyed that dark lol!!!
> I ended up having a c section coz the last few hours Millie kept having periods of reduced heartrate, then they said I was fully dilated so was pushing for 40 mins and her heartrate dropped dramatically, they were going to use forceps but when they examined again the position of her head they said there was a rim around my cervix (not sure what this means really) but couldnt use instruments because of it so thought it was better to just get her out asap.
> It was weird because she had gotten quite far and so they then had to yank her back the other way when they opened me up!

Bailey, i cannot believe your little girl is a week old already! Crazy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> MightyMom said:
> 
> 
> Bailey: She is ADORABLE! And so much hair! Love those locks! Why did you need an emergency c-section?
> 
> Cheryl: Head down is great! I hope the sweep works for you. Your DH is too funny! Baby should listen to Daddy!
> 
> Pink: OMG, so close now!!
> 
> Jersey: You're up! Haven't seen you today, are you at the hospital?? ;)
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Bailey - Millie is absolutely stunning! What a gorgeous girl you have!
> The c section sounds unfortunate, but at last they did what was best for you and Millie!
> 
> Cheryl - the waiting is such a pain, but don't worry you will have your baby boy when he is ready! He just decided to get his head down at the last minute! Xx hang in there!
> 
> Mightymom - no not n the hospital yet, but will be on Monday if nothing has happened by then!
> 
> Midwife appointment today at an annoying 40+5 ... Had some stronger and more frequent Braxton hicks yesterday and today, with a few cramps and pressure thrown in.. But still no mucus plug or anything else.
> Midwife measured, listened to heartbeat, everything is fine.. I have to call on Sunday and let them know if I want to go in and be induced on Monday, when I will be 41+3.
> Obviously this is only if nothing happens between now and then!
> 
> I have 2 options, I can go in and get scanned/checked to see if amount of amniotic fluid etc is still ok, and check baby is ok etc then go home and wait another 2 days... OR .. I can get induced, in the form of a tablet put up there, and if nothing starts they administer 2 more tablets 5/6 hours later .. And once the labour starts they will then have to break my waters if they haven't broken..
> 
> I really want this bubba to come naturally, and was quite upset at the though of being induced, but it's all about what's best for baby now..
> Keep your fingers crossed for natural labour for me girls... I was looking forward to a water birth, but that may not happen either!
> 
> XClick to expand...

My thoughts and prayers are with you Jersey! Good luck sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

LOVING the baby boom on this thread...all are perfect and beautiful! Congrats to all!!!! Patiently awaiting the rest girls!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

marathongirl said:


> where is pink?? I'm so anxious to hear how it went!!
> 
> Afm- had a nst today and babes is perfect!! Can't wait for her to be here!

woohoo!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> I'm so sorry to keep you ladies waiting like that, thank you very much for thinking of me and no more suspense! :flower:
> 
> Our rainbow is a beautiful baby boy!!! Castiel Inias chose his birthday 4/9/13, 11:30pm @ 38.4 weeks, it was a 2 hour labor which resulted in a VBAC. I called my midwifery doula, believing it was just not a big deal/ early labor but wanted her opinion on what I should do. She suggested a cervical check if I wanted, and I agreed to help me make a better decision. I fully expected to still be at 3cm dilated but was shocked to hear I was 8-9cm. My cervix wasn't "broken"?!? Everything went pretty quickly after that, we made the decision to go to the hospital. I started throwing up quite a bit (sorry tmi) and still somehow made it to her car. My mom had been called while I was sick and arrived just in time to gather the boys and would meet us at the hospital. Once inside, I was in way to much pain to really talk and my doula was AWESOME with the staff, while DH tended to me. The nurse was really sweet and the OB was a nice one, I lucked out. Once my chart was pulled up and they saw my scar type, I was informed about the 'risks', said that she would suggest still having a c-section... but she also pointed that I pretty much labored, was fully dilated at that point, what did I want to do. I told her if things took a turn, I would have a c-section no problem but since all was well, I wanted to push. Okay, let's have a baby was her response. :) She broke my water, I screamed Cass out and he was born within a few pushes. I feel bad for screaming so much but man that HURT! I needed a couple of stitches but all 6lbs 9oz of him was totally worth it. You ladies have been and I know will continue to be such an amazing group of women. This has been such a long and emotional road, I'm so grateful I had all of you with me. :hugs:
> 
> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/0411131351_zpsb6eba5cc.jpg

Congrats Pinkor*Blue*! SO EXCITING! Love the name. He's precious!


----------



## MightyMom

Pinkorblue he is too PRECIOUS!! Love the hair!! OMG congratulations! Really awesome that you had a VBAC, glad everyone was so accomodating and tending to you!


----------



## JerseyBean

baileybubs said:


> I know everyone said to me don't get too concerned with getting the birth you want but no matter how much you tell yourself it might not happen its still disappointing. Really hope it's natural for you.
> Only tip I would give if you end up having to have the drip to induce if everything else fails, I would accept the epidural. I wish I had earlier. No-one told me that it's encouraged if you have a drip. And I was pretty against having an epidural. But that's just based on my experience, everyone is different of course. Come on baba and let mummy have that lovely natural water birth!

So yesterday late afternoon i had some period type cramping, then it stopped and had some early this am (3-5am) and i Just woke up and thought I had had a little widdle in my pants.. It was my mucus plug!!! Woohoo hopefully this means things are starting finally at 41 weeks! 

Went to toilet again an hour later and there was more plug, and more blood.. Not a lot but there was blodd... 
Does this sound right girls? X


----------



## CherylC3

Jersey sounds like ur on ur way to the first stages of labour. X


----------



## JerseyBean

Congratulations pinkorblue! 

He is gorgeous! Wow sets, I can't believe from what we have all been throu that the babies are starting to arrive now... And I can't believe that Millie is a week old already Bailey! X 

Hopefully me next! 

Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay congratulations pinkorblue!!! He is so gorgeous!! What a beautiful little boy, and I am so happy you got a VBAC and a good labour. Well done to you!! And don't worry about the screaming, I cried out in so much pain when I was only 2cm dilated lol!!
I think it's funny that I always shorten your username to pink and it turns out you were team blue all along!!!

Jersey that's all sounding good Hun, there apparently is usually some blood in the show, but I don't know for sure coz my labour wasn't natural. 

Yeah Millie is 1 week old today, I can't believe it!! 

We are both getting used to each other now. She seems to have a period of awakeness and sometimes crying between midnight and 2am, which is actually when I used to feel her moving around loads when in the womb!


----------



## rainkat

Congrats pinkorblue :happydance: He is gorgeous!! and what a great story. 

Sounds good Jersey. I'm sure you're close. 

So exciting!!!

:yipee::wohoo:

Bailey I can't believe she's a week old already. If you ever find yourself with a spare moment our title needs updating :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah haha! I forgot about that! Will do in a mo!

I'm driving myself nuts with paranoia, I keep thinking she's getting too hot but then I don't want her to get too cold! And then df keeps saying "she's been sick" which really winds me up coz to me there's a difference between being sick and spitting up and it scares me how often he seems to think she's sick lol!!! I'm a natural worried anyway but I'm gonna drive myself bonkers lol!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I know everyone said to me don't get too concerned with getting the birth you want but no matter how much you tell yourself it might not happen its still disappointing. Really hope it's natural for you.
> Only tip I would give if you end up having to have the drip to induce if everything else fails, I would accept the epidural. I wish I had earlier. No-one told me that it's encouraged if you have a drip. And I was pretty against having an epidural. But that's just based on my experience, everyone is different of course. Come on baba and let mummy have that lovely natural water birth!
> 
> So yesterday late afternoon i had some period type cramping, then it stopped and had some early this am (3-5am) and i Just woke up and thought I had had a little widdle in my pants.. It was my mucus plug!!! Woohoo hopefully this means things are starting finally at 41 weeks!
> 
> Went to toilet again an hour later and there was more plug, and more blood.. Not a lot but there was blodd...
> Does this sound right girls? XClick to expand...

Good luck girl, sounds like your rainbow is right around the corner!!! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Jersey: That's how mine started last time. Sounds like you are 24 hours out. ;)


----------



## JerseyBean

MightyMom said:


> Jersey: That's how mine started last time. Sounds like you are 24 hours out. ;)

Oh mightymom, if only you were right, it's now 24 hours later and after losing mucus plug all day and it stoping at night I don't feel like anything is going to happen.

I'm actually getting a bit depressed and sad about having to be induced on Monday. Hubby is just saying its better for the baby etc with less risks leaving it go over, but he doesn't understand the extra risks like it being more likely to have a forceps or suction delivery.. Or the more painful contractions like Bailey if the pesseries don't work and I have to go on a drip to start it with the other drugs. 
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## baileybubs

Aw jersey don't be depressed Hun, just think of how amazing it will be once you hold that beautiful baby. And I might have just been a complete wuss with my induction lol. Your LO will probably surprise you and come at the last minute Sunday night, but if not it will all be ok. Maybe go into your baby's nursery and have a look through the clothes and stuff and think about those tiny feet and tiny hands that will be going in there soon, and take your focus off the birth itself (a very hard thing to do I know!).


----------



## marathongirl

Bailey I loved your comment to Jersey regarding focussing on the baby you will hold rather than the birth. I feel like I'm starting to get anxious about the whole birth process.

AFM- went to doc yesterday. Internal exam said that cervix is 60% effaced and softening but not at all dilated. She also said if I haven't had her by my apt next Thursday I will go on the induction list for next Sat. They will not let me go over my due date because of my age. She said lots of bd as the semen helps ripen the cervix!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that must make your dh happy MG!! Fingers crossed she comes before next Thursday then Hun!!
I think I got myself worked up about the birth and then when it happened so quickly and in a way I didn't want I felt very out of control and it made it worse for me. So if I could advise past me I would have said to focus on the baby at the end rather than the birth. But I know that's such a hard thing to do and such an easy thing for me to say with hindsight!!!

It's been quiet on here today, I wonder if we've had anymore rainbows making their way into the world!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you ladies!! :D As for my shortened user name, :haha: I guess blue would be more appropriate now.  I don't mind being called pink though. :) 

Jersey~ I love Bailey's response too and I just want to offer huge :hugs: :hugs: Sending lots of positive energy, peace and birth vibes your way. :flower:

Marathon~ Yay for some progress!! Hope BDing will bring baby along soon. :) 

Bailey~ Hope your recovery is going well. xx How is Millie?


----------



## baileybubs

She's good thanks Pink, we had a no-pooping issue today coz she hadnt been since yesterday morning but she waited til df had gone out and gave mummy a nice big pressie twice lol!!
How's Castiel? Beautiful name by the way!


----------



## marathongirl

baileybubs said:


> She's good thanks Pink, we had a no-pooping issue today coz she hadnt been since yesterday morning but she waited til df had gone out and gave mummy a nice big pressie twice lol!!
> How's Castiel? Beautiful name by the way!

Bailey- Lol on the poop!! I had forgotten how much you talk about poop when it comes to babies!! I hope you are recovering well and getting a bit more sleep!
Pink- sorry Blue just doesn't seem right after calling you Pink for so long! Hope you are recovering well too. How many kids do you already have? Were you surprised to be team blue!!!!
Jersey - sending labour vibes your way. Try not to be anxious( easier said than done). My acupuncturist said that can definitely delay things.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Bailey~ Lol, good job Millie! Glad she's doing good. :) Thank you, :) Castiel is doing good too, feedings are getting a bit longer each day and less painful. 

Marathon~ Pink it is lol. Still feeling a little sore but for the most part, recovery is going pretty good. I have 3 boys at home, so I think I would have been more surprised if we had a pink bundle. I'm glad I waited though, he was such a sweet surprise in every way. :)


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies!! Where is everybody?? Hopefully in labour!! 
Just checking in on Jersey and Cheryl. Any news?????
AFM- feel pretty normal although as I'm typing this feeling quite crampy. Yesterday I was saying to Rainkat that I felt like I had a few weeks to go but.....
Keep us posted Ladies.
Pink and Bailey- hope you are adjusting and recovering.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Eeeeekkk!!! Sounds promising, Marathon, fingers crossed!! :D


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I hope it's the start MG, I would say I felt like I had weeks til she'd come too but mine was induced so not relevant lol! The midwife did say to me that judging by her skin when she was born that she wasn't actually at due date and it may have been wrong (it couldn't have been that far off though coz by LMP she should have been due 4 days earlier). 

Cheryl anything today? Rainkat? Jersey? It's like buses with these babies, none for ages then 3 come at once lol!!!

Mightymom how's Colton doing? Hope you aren't getting too uncomfortable. 

AFM - Emilia seems to have colic, between the hours of 8 and midnight she just cried inconsolably bless her! I have bought some Infacol to see if it helps her any. I find it so strange how she's fine all day and though out the night, it's just that time of day that she cries! 
Oh and she appears to like being sick, weeing and pooping on me (and only me lol!!). My brother was holding her yesterday, I took her off him and she was immediately sick lol, and this morning I was changing her nappy and she pooped on my finger haha :rofl: I'm taking it as a sign of affection!


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry Ladies!! I didn't mean I was in labour. I was just commenting that I hoped because it was so quiet on here that everyone was in labour! No I don't feel much at all as far as labour goes. I do have BH's and the odd bit of crampiness but nothing that lasts? Hoping it happens before the weekend as they will induce me by then if not. 
Bailey- I think it's pretty normal for babes to have a period in the day that they are more fussy! It sounds like its going well otherwise!!


----------



## rainkat

Hi Ladies!
Had a bit of computer trouble over the weekend so I wasn't able to check in. Not much going on here (other than a very nice visit with Marathongirl today :flower:)
Bailey I'm with MG on this one; most babies have a fussy period every day, usually in the evening. Not saying she doesn't have colic, but it's more likely a normal developmental stage that happens between 2 and 12 weeks. Here's a link:

https://purplecrying.info/what-is-the-period-of-purple-crying.php


----------



## marathongirl

Where is everyone?? Any new rainbows yet??
AFM- went for a NST and baby is perfect doing all the things they want her to do! I see the doctor tomorrow and we will see what she says??


----------



## Grey Eyes

marathongirl said:


> Where is everyone?? Any new rainbows yet??
> AFM- went for a NST and baby is perfect doing all the things they want her to do! I see the doctor tomorrow and we will see what she says??

Marathongirl--39.5 OMG! Any day now! :happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

Grey Eyes said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone?? Any new rainbows yet??
> AFM- went for a NST and baby is perfect doing all the things they want her to do! I see the doctor tomorrow and we will see what she says??
> 
> Marathongirl--39.5 OMG! Any day now! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know!!! The doctor is talking about inducing on the weekend if she's not here. I hope that things start soon!! I have been walking lots and tonight I had curry for dinner! We will see....:flower:


----------



## rainkat

MG maybe she'll do a stretch and sweep today. 

My midwife is going out of town tonight until Saturday. Stay in there baby girl!!


----------



## marathongirl

Rainkat- I hope so. That would be nice! She can come anytime now!

As for you yes she needs to stay put for the weekend but I'm sure she will. You should just take it easy.
Any other rainbows?


----------



## marathongirl

Where is everyone????
Jersey I'm assuming you had your baby??
Cheryl???
AFM- patiently waiting her arrival. On the induction list for today but looks like they aren't going to call? Maybe tomorrow we will see. Hopefully she comes on her own!!!
Looking forward to more rainbows


----------



## rainkat

Crossing fingers that things pick up on their own for you MG. I think you'll have her Monday. She wants to share her daddy's birthday :cake:

How is everyone else doing? Can't wait to hear some news.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah where's the rest of these rainbows?

I've been busy with my little angel, I love being a mum!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Marathon~ Fingers crossed and sending labor vibes!! xx

Kat~ How are things going for you? 

Bailey~ Glad you and Millie are enjoying each other. :flower: 

All good here, Castiel is nursing great and getting chubbier. He has his two week check up on the 24th, I'm curious how much he weighs now. I'm also eager to see more rainbows!! :D


----------



## marathongirl

Pink- so glad Castiel is doing so well!! I can't wait to hear how much he weighs too!!!
Bailey- so happy for you!! Enjoy this time with your angel because you will only have your first baby once!! It is such a special time. 

Rainkat- thanks. I think you are right she wants to share her Daddy's birthday!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Marathongirl- no babes yet? :shrug: I am waiting in anticipation :laugh2: Can't wait to see pics :cloud9:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks MG and Pink!

Anything yet MG, Jersey, rainkat? 

Pink glad to hear Castiel is feeding well!


----------



## marathongirl

Nothing yet Ladies! I was having cramps and pressure last night and thought maybe something would start but no. Today I went for a good brisk walk and felt some contractions but nothing that lasted? Hopefully soon for all of us. I just can't wait to meet her. 
Jersey and Cheryl what's up??


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope you are well.x

And congrats to the new arrivals..x

Leo Robert Smyth born on his due date the 16th had labour from hell and I'm exhausted, how many babies are still to come??xx


----------



## rainkat

Congrats Cheryl!! Sorry to hear you had a rough time. 

Jersey must have had her baby by now... 

Bailey and Pink... glad to hear things are going well. We need updated pics! They change so fast the first few weeks.

Marathon crossing fingers today is the day.

No news here. My next midwife appt. is on Thursday, which is my due date and happens to be a full moon. I'm not holding my breath though. I will be shocked if she comes this week. There's a big scout camp planned May 3-5 that my hubby and youngest won't be able to attend if I haven't had the baby yet as it's too far away and no reliable cell signal. She'll probably wait until then.


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Cheryl!!!! So happy for you. I hope you recover well. I'm so amazed that Leo was born on his due date!! Post a pic when you can!!

Rainkat- thanks for the nice visit this morning even though it was quick! I saw the teacher in charge of the play and she said the jacket is perfect the way it is!! Thanks so much

AFM- still waiting. Just had an us and all is looking good. Waiting for my NST and then see what they say? I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thinking of you, Marathon! xx

Congrats Cheryl and welcome to the world, Leo!!! Enjoy all those lovely cuddles! :cloud9:

Kat~ Happy 40 weeks for tomorrow!!! 

Cass had a great appointment, 2 weeks old and he's now 7lbs 14oz! :happydance: 

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/0424131117a_zps02e5fe72.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Awww what a cute pic pink!!! He is gorgeous!!

Where's all these other rainbows!! Can't wait to hear the birth stories and see the pics!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Bailey! :flower: 

Yeah, more rainbow pics and stories!!! Pretty please?? :)


----------



## CherylC3

He's gorgeous pink, lovely big eyes.x

No more babies are we only waiting on 3 now?xx

Here's my boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MightyMom

:wacko: OMG only 3 of us left??? Just pray that mine comes on or after May 4th!!


----------



## rainkat

Oh those pictures melt my heart, I just want to kiss them all over <3 Cheryl he looks so peaceful and look at those cheeks!! Pink he's adorable... his hair looks longer already and those are some amazing lips. 

Mightymom why the 4th? 

Hopefully Marathongirl will have some news to share very soon [-o&lt;

AFM 40 weeks today and still no sign of anything. I think she's lower than she was, and I'm feeling more pressure with braxton hicks but I still think I have a while to go :coffee:


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies, 

So sorry didn't update and let you know, but my baby boy Jake was born at 8:06pm on Sunday 14th April by emergency C-Section, he weighed 3525g (7lb 7oz) and is 55cm long.

My parents were here last week and this week I have been busy getting used to our gorgeous boy and breast feeding! All going well, and will update soon with my birth story.. And catch up! 

Congratulations to all the other mummies and their rainbows! 

Here is my baby boy...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Oh jersey he is just beautiful!!! Sorry you also joined the emergency c section club with myself and Cheryl but so glad he's here safely! And so glad to hear the breast feeding is going well!


----------



## rainkat

JerseyBean said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> So sorry didn't update and let you know, but my baby boy Jake was born at 8:06pm on Sunday 14th April by emergency C-Section, he weighed 3525g (7lb 7oz) and is 55cm long.
> 
> My parents were here last week and this week I have been busy getting used to our gorgeous boy and breast feeding! All going well, and will update soon with my birth story.. And catch up!
> 
> Congratulations to all the other mummies and their rainbows!
> 
> Here is my baby boy...

Awwww he looks like he's smiling :cloud9: Congrats!!

I'm 2cm dilated and at -1. Pretty crampy after the internal. Could be today, could be 10 days :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Hopefully it's sooner rather than later rainkat! Seems weird that you are 2cm when they broke my waters at 1cm lol, was very painful though. It's no wonder Millie didn't want to come out I don't think my body was any where near ready to go into labour! 
Fingers crosses those cramps kick it up a notch for you rainkat!


----------



## rainkat

Thanks Bailey :)

With my last baby I was walking around 4cm dilated for a few days before I had him. My midwife stretched me to 5cm before she broke my water. It does sound like your body wasn't quite ready, but with your health at risk they needed to move things along :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

He's so sweet and peaceful, Cheryl!! :D 

Welcome to team blue, Jersey! I hope your recovery is a smooth one and so happy breastfeeding is going well. Hi Jake!! He's absolutely adorable and love his sweet little grin. :cloud9:

Kat- Sounds good to me, fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## Storm7

So many babies! Congratulations ladies. They are gorgeous. 

I am also still waiting. Won't reach my due date till next Saturday though so could still be another three weeks...


----------



## MightyMom

rainkat: DH is across the country right now and won't be back until May 4th. So I need baby to stay put until Daddy gets here! :) Wow, 2cm already? Might be a quick delivery for you whenever it finally starts!

jersey: SO ADORABLE!! OMG I love it when they smile in their sleep!!! Glad you are both doing so well!


----------



## RomaTomato

May the forth be with you, Mighty.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok ladies, going to go back SEVERAL pages and catch up on all the activity. Been a little mia lately...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies hope you are well.x
> 
> And congrats to the new arrivals..x
> 
> Leo Robert Smyth born on his due date the 16th had labour from hell and I'm exhausted, how many babies are still to come??xx

Congrats Cheryl!!! Sorry about the rough labor but can't wait to hear about it all and see pics!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Thinking of you, Marathon! xx
> 
> Congrats Cheryl and welcome to the world, Leo!!! Enjoy all those lovely cuddles! :cloud9:
> 
> Kat~ Happy 40 weeks for tomorrow!!!
> 
> Cass had a great appointment, 2 weeks old and he's now 7lbs 14oz! :happydance:
> 
> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o101/tah_3814/0424131117a_zps02e5fe72.jpg

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love him!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> He's gorgeous pink, lovely big eyes.x
> 
> No more babies are we only waiting on 3 now?xx
> 
> Here's my boy

OMG, he's precious Cheryl!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mightymom said:


> :wacko: Omg only 3 of us left??? Just pray that mine comes on or after may 4th!!

praying!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Oh those pictures melt my heart, I just want to kiss them all over <3 Cheryl he looks so peaceful and look at those cheeks!! Pink he's adorable... his hair looks longer already and those are some amazing lips.
> 
> Mightymom why the 4th?
> 
> Hopefully Marathongirl will have some news to share very soon [-o&lt;
> 
> AFM 40 weeks today and still no sign of anything. I think she's lower than she was, and I'm feeling more pressure with braxton hicks but I still think I have a while to go :coffee:

Good luck rainkat, it's YOUR TURN!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

JerseyBean said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> So sorry didn't update and let you know, but my baby boy Jake was born at 8:06pm on Sunday 14th April by emergency C-Section, he weighed 3525g (7lb 7oz) and is 55cm long.
> 
> My parents were here last week and this week I have been busy getting used to our gorgeous boy and breast feeding! All going well, and will update soon with my birth story.. And catch up!
> 
> Congratulations to all the other mummies and their rainbows!
> 
> Here is my baby boy...

Jersey, he is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Storm7 said:


> So many babies! Congratulations ladies. They are gorgeous.
> 
> I am also still waiting. Won't reach my due date till next Saturday though so could still be another three weeks...

Good luck storm!!!


----------



## MightyMom

RomaTomato said:


> May the forth be with you, Mighty.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

OMG I HAVEN'T LAUGHED SO HARD...EVER!!!!

Roma, you officially win for funniest/best context/most hilarious comment EVER!!!!!


----------



## RomaTomato

Actually it should have been:

May the fourth be with you, Mighty.


----------



## MightyMom

I got the gist. You made my FB newsfeed with that. Seriously, I was laughing so hard the dog started barking!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I used to date a guy who was a bit of a geek (I'm also a bit if a geek lol) and his birthday was May 4th and he used to love referencing Star Wars with it lol.

How's everyone doing today? 

Pregnant ladies anything happening?

New mummies how are you finding life with your new LOs?

Emilia is brilliant, she sleeps really well and feeds well. At the mo she's feeding quite frequently in smaller amounts rather than managing to sleep longer periods but she usually goes back to sleep after.


----------



## marathongirl

Hello Ladies!!! Sabrina Lorna was born at 9:07 April 26th!!! It was a long arduous labour that ended in a vaginal birth and we are both doing great. She is just starting to breast feed so that is good. I will get Rainkat to show me how to post a picture of her!!!

Rainkat- good to see you at the hospital today !!! I think you're next !
So glad to see all of the beautiful rainbows!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay another rainbow, congratulations marathon girl!! I hope the labour wasn't too bad for you and you are managing to get some recovery time!
I can't wait to see a pic!!!

Only rainkat, mighty mom and storm left if I am right (I haven't forgotten anyone have I??) I know there are other ladies who haven't been on here in a while that have probably had their babies too or are due as well, I hope you all have/had good labours and congrats to you all!!

We had a bad night with Millie last night which ended up with me having a pounding headache!! She was sick at about 10pm (like almost a full feed sick) then she went to sleep til 3am but then woke and wouldn't feed but just kept crying. Bless her. She went back to sleep at 7am so I've been lazy and stayed in bed til now coz I figure I should sleep when she does!


----------



## rainkat

Congrats Marathongirl :happydance: Sabrina is so beautiful. Glad to hear she's starting to eat. 

I was hoping I might go into labour last night so they would have the same birthday but no luck. I'm sure they'll be close. I've been losing pink mucous last night and this morning and feeling twinges in my back. I feel like things might be starting, although that could still mean several days before they really pick up. 

Bailey: Poor Millie! and poor you :( Yes, do your best to sleep while she sleeps. That's not being lazy, it's meeting your needs so you can take care of her.


----------



## MightyMom

MG: Congrats on baby Sabrina!! Can't wait to see pics!

Bailey: Sorry Millie had a hard night. She's probably going through a growth spurt. Poor thing can't help but cry. I hope tonight is better for you.

Rainkat: I've heard that being around a woman who has just given birth can sometimes send you into labor. Like when womens' cycles line up. I hope it's not long for you!


----------



## rainkat

Maybe I'll go skulk the hallways at mother-babe :haha: They're so busy I was surrounded yesterday. I noticed lots of pink blankets on the babies I saw. There seems to be a little burst of girls in our town.


----------



## RomaTomato

^^
They say Vic has a 6:1 female to make ratio!


----------



## rainkat

Roma I love your new profile pic!! 

6:1 overall? That would be the senior population. So many people retire here and women outlive the men. But I would believe 6:1 for babies on mother-babe right now. I know one boy born on Monday but other than that all I saw were girls.


----------



## baileybubs

It's weird coz I know loads of people here who are all having baby girls too, there seems to be a boom in girls in general lol!


----------



## marathongirl

Quick update. Baby Sabrina is doing great! We are heading home later this afternoon and I'm so excited to get home to my family. 
Rainkat- I can't wait until your bundle of joy arrives and we can the girls together!! Can't wait to meet your rainbow!

Bailey- sorry that you had a bad night. I hope she's better tonight! It's definitely the best thing to do sleep when they are.

So saying that this LO doesn't like to be put down so I'm taking the snuggles while I can get them!! Can't wait for the other rainbows to arrive!!


----------



## rainkat

MG if you email me a picture I'll post it for you. Enjoy those snuggles :kiss:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay congrats Marathon!!! :happydance: Welcome to the world, Sabrina!! :D 

Bailey~ extra :hugs: to you and Millie, I hope tonight is a better one for you both. 

Kat- Sending lots of labor dust!!! :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats mg on baby Sabrina I can't wait to see a pic Hun...xx

Hope everyone else is doing good.xxx


----------



## baileybubs

My lovely daughter was so nice to her mummy and daddy last night! She slept til 5am had a feed and went back to sleep, then slept til 9am and we had her on the bed with us (not to sleep just for cuddles) and it was such a lovely relaxed morning for our little family!

Hope everyone's ok


----------



## baileybubs

It's very quiet on here!


----------



## baileybubs

Ok ladies I have finally updated the first page with the births and weights etc just need you other 3 ladies to have your rainbows and we are complete eeeeek!


----------



## Storm7

Thanks for updating Bailey! 

I officially 40 weeks today... Come on out baby!


----------



## MightyMom

Come on Baby Storm!!! It's a race to the finish line!


----------



## baileybubs

Yaaaay come on babies!!! Colton and storm team yellow baby we wanna see you!! And I'm not sure if rainkat is in labour or not??!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies are all the babies nearly here?xx


----------



## marathongirl

Lets go Colton and baby Storm!!!
Hope everyone is doing well.
Sabrina is doing well. The breast feeding is going really well!! She was at her first doctors apt at 5 days old and was 8 lbs 12oz which is 3 oz over her birth weight!! Hope everyone is getting some sleep


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mg! Glad Sabrina is doing well! Is she letting you get any sleep?

Emilia is such a good content baby, I'm so lucky. She still has times when she's fussy and cries but not terribly intense and only for an hour or so at a time.


----------



## MightyMom

Yay MG! You're doing great, already over the birth weight!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thts great Sabrina is over her birth weight so soon Leo was 2 wks old on tues and was 9lbs 6oz, 3oz over his birth weight he gets weighed tues again can't wait to see wot he is then..x

Hey mighty how u keeping Hun? Not long now. Xx


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh! I'm having a bad day...and the day just started! Had regular and VERY painful contractions all night, didn't sleep a wink. Strong, 1 minute contractions every 5minutes. Waited until 5am, then got up to get dressed and ready for the hospital. Contractions stopped! Grr. No sleep. Useless pain. Then I got a message that the fabric I sent to have made into a custom maternity gown never arrived at the destination. I have been waiting for the gown in the mail, but she hasn't even gotten the fabric yet! So upset. I doubt there is a way for her to make a gown for me before I go into labor now. So bummed. Plus I really didn't want DS to be born on Cinco de Mayo, but it looks like his arrival is imminent. Boo.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun sorry they stopped, thts a nightmare they hadn't received the fabric.. Wots Cinco de mayo day?x


----------



## rainkat

Finally coming up for air :) 

She doesn't have a name yet but Baby Girl was born Wednesday May 1st at 9:45pm weighing 8lb 12oz. My midwife broke my water at 10am, contractions started just before 4pm. I spent most of my labour in the tub and moved to the bed when it was time to push. DH caught her and we cut the cord together.
 



Attached Files:







baby May 1st-4th 018.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rainkat

Marathongirl brought Sabrina over for a visit yesterday. Here are our girls (Sabrina is the one with all the hair)
 



Attached Files:







baby May 1st-4th 014.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CherylC3

Congratulations ur girls are little cuties.xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Labor vibes for you, Storm! :) 

I'm sorry about your gown, Mighty. Come on baby Colton!!! :)

Marathon~ So glad Sabrina is doing so well! :) :)

Cheryl~ Love Leo's expression on your avatar, too cute!!

Kat~ Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!!!! She's beautiful and can't wait to hear what her name will be. Love the pic with her and Sabrina too. :flower:

Thanks for updating Bailey! :D


----------



## MightyMom

Aw they are too cute!!! Congrats rainkat, sounds like a dream homebirth!

Cheryl: Cinco de Mayo is the 5th of May and celebrates the Mexican victory at the Battle of Puebla over the French. Ironically, few Mexicans celebrate it, it is mostly celebrated by people of Mexican descent in America. It's a non-holiday really. But it is still important to me that he has his own special day. Still betting on May 7th!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw after I wrote tht I realised it was the 5th may.. Aw hope u don't hav long to go mighty.x

Thanks pink thts the photo we've put on our thank you cards..x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RomaTomato said:


> Actually it should have been:
> 
> May the fourth be with you, Mighty.

Your baby is stinkin' adorable Roma!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

marathongirl said:


> Hello Ladies!!! Sabrina Lorna was born at 9:07 April 26th!!! It was a long arduous labour that ended in a vaginal birth and we are both doing great. She is just starting to breast feed so that is good. I will get Rainkat to show me how to post a picture of her!!!
> 
> Rainkat- good to see you at the hospital today !!! I think you're next !
> So glad to see all of the beautiful rainbows!!

Yay congrats Marathon!!! Sorry for the hard labor though and LOVELY name!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## rainkat

MightyMom said:


> Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, he picked his own special day! :D Congrats Mighty, enjoy your that awesome cuddle time and happy birthday, Colton!! :cake: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You're next, Storm!!


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations mighty! 

AFM: been having tightening on and off all night and now have bad lower back pain with irregular tightenings. Maybe things are starting to move!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats mighty. Can't wait for a pic Hun...xx


----------



## RomaTomato

Yay congrats Mighty!!!! I had a hooha ice pack as well, hope all is well :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay congrats mighty mom!! Hope you are Colton are both well and cant wait to see a pic!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

marathongirl said:


> Quick update. Baby Sabrina is doing great! We are heading home later this afternoon and I'm so excited to get home to my family.
> Rainkat- I can't wait until your bundle of joy arrives and we can the girls together!! Can't wait to meet your rainbow!
> 
> Bailey- sorry that you had a bad night. I hope she's better tonight! It's definitely the best thing to do sleep when they are.
> 
> So saying that this LO doesn't like to be put down so I'm taking the snuggles while I can get them!! Can't wait for the other rainbows to arrive!!

Yay for baby Sabrina doing so good!  Yes, very excited for the remaining rainbows to arrive!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I've just updated the first page again and was wracking my brain trying to remember the name of Rainkats baby until I finally remembered she doesn't have a name yet lol!! Doh! 
Does she have a name yet Rainkat?

How are things coming along Storm?

Ladies I was thinking of starting this thread Spring Blossoms up in the baby club forum seen as we've all had/almost had our babies now so we are all now no longer pregnant and this thread is in the pregnancy after loss forum. Do you think that's a good idea? (don't worry Storm we won't abandon you in this thread on your own lol!!)


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Mighty!! I hope the ice is helping!! Send us a pic when you have a chance!

Storm- hope all is starting to move for you and your rainbow arrives soon!
Bailey- that sounds great! Once Storm has her rainbow we could move our thread like you said!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Storm7 said:


> Thanks for updating Bailey!
> 
> I officially 40 weeks today... Come on out baby!

Come on Storm!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> Yay MG! You're doing great, already over the birth weight!

You had your baby! Congrats!!!


----------



## Storm7

Sounds like a great idea Bailey. Still waiting here... 

Went to midwife yesterday and no news really. Head not fully engaged as yet but apparently nothing to worry about as second baby. Sweep booked for Saturday (with one to follow Tuesday if the first isn't successful) and then booked in for induction a week tomorrow at term +12. Think I might go mad by then! 

I hope you are all enjoying your rainbows. I really can't wait to meet mine!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hope the sweep on Saturday helps storm, I know you must be getting frustrated now! But not too long to go now Hun!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Finally coming up for air :)
> 
> She doesn't have a name yet but Baby Girl was born Wednesday May 1st at 9:45pm weighing 8lb 12oz. My midwife broke my water at 10am, contractions started just before 4pm. I spent most of my labour in the tub and moved to the bed when it was time to push. DH caught her and we cut the cord together.

Just beautiful! So cute! Love how wonderful your labour and birth went. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Marathongirl brought Sabrina over for a visit yesterday. Here are our girls (Sabrina is the one with all the hair)

So freaking cute!!!  LOVE THIS!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!

Yay congrats!!! And Colton has his own holiday, not sharing with Cinco de Mayo! Woohoo!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I've just updated the first page again and was wracking my brain trying to remember the name of Rainkats baby until I finally remembered she doesn't have a name yet lol!! Doh!
> Does she have a name yet Rainkat?
> 
> How are things coming along Storm?
> 
> Ladies I was thinking of starting this thread Spring Blossoms up in the baby club forum seen as we've all had/almost had our babies now so we are all now no longer pregnant and this thread is in the pregnancy after loss forum. Do you think that's a good idea? (don't worry Storm we won't abandon you in this thread on your own lol!!)

I think that's a great idea bailey. I technically shouldn't be in this group anymore because i technically don't belong...no spring blossom here. I joined this group at the very beginning when i was supposed to be due with my June baby of 2012 and just never left. I wish you all the VERY best of luck with your rainbows and if you want to keep up with me, PLEASE follow my journal or join me in one of the other threads. I'm in lots of them.  I'm so happy for all of you girls!!!:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Sorry for the delay, here is Colton's birth story!

On Sunday early morning I had terrible contractions. I was timing them and they were one minute long and five minutes apart. They started at 1am but never got closer together. At 5am I decided to get up and get dressed to go to the hospital. Very curiously the contractions, which had me writhing in my bed, stopped. No more signs of labor. I was pretty upset, and a little scared because if that WASN'T labor, how bad would labor be? We went to a parade, and I walked a fair distance and stood the whole time. Still no more signs of imminent labor. Every time I went to the loo I checked for bloody show or losing my plug. Nothing. By some miracle I went to bed early, and managed to fall right to a very good, deep sleep.

At 4:30am, I woke with a very painful tightening in my stomach. I figured I just needed to pee, as that had been a very familiar feeling at just the same time every morning for the last week or so. I went pee, then had a VERY strong contraction. I made note of the time, flushed and walked back to bed. I didn't even make it to the bed and another one came on. I couldn't breathe, couldn't move. Just held the bed and tippy-toed through it. After it passed I went back to the loo to try to pee again, look for show, and generally to figure out what on earth just happened. I think my hind waters broke at that point because I sort of "leaked" into the toilet, it wasn't urine as I had just went. I went back and forth between trying to go back to bed and going back to sit on the toilet to try to have a BM (maybe it was that again?) but finally at 5am I started timing them with my phone app. One minute apart! DH got up at this point to wake my mom and get ready to go to the hospital. I was trying to hold out until 5:30am as that is when the neighbor would be waking and said she could watch DD for us. At 5:20am I sent DH over to the neighbor's house with DD even though it was early because I simply couldn't take it anymore. At 5:30am we rushed to the hospital. The car ride was one long 7 minute contraction. The main entrance was closed so we had to use the emergency entrance, but DH accidentally dropped me off at the Ambulance entrance, so I had to walk to the ER entrance. One very rushed wheelchair ride later, I was in L&D. The nurse started checking me into the computer system, and it was the most aggravating thing in the world to be asked question after question after question, having to answer in between contractions and not being able to focus on mentally controlling the pain. In the end I was laying in the bed screaming through every contraction. I was very self-conscious of the fact I was screaming. I hated it. I was already 7cm dialated, but they still called the anesthesiologist to come give me an epidural. THANK GOD. I was really struggling by then. Even after the epidural I continued to feel the contractions enough to have to yell through them, although they were significantly dulled in between.
Colton was born at 8:36am after only 5 pushes. He had the cord wrapped around his neck twice, but he was just fine. It was 4 hours from the first contraction to the last, and I was basically in transition the entire time without any build up. Despite laboring down as much as possible I still ended up tearing up the same scar line I had torn with DD. But despite it all we are both doing great. :)


----------



## Storm7

Wow mighty. Quite a quick birth in the end! I hope mine is so swift - if I ever go into labour that is!

Officially a week over now and beyond fed up. Midwife is coming to do a sweep today but in typical midwife fashion no time has been provided so I get to twiddle my thumbs till she arrives! 

I hope everyone else is doing well and all the little rainbows are growin nicely!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh storm I was hoping you had already gone into labour and this was a birth update!! You must be so fed up :-( 
But at least there is light at the end of the tunnel, cant be much longer now!! I hope that the sweep works for you.


----------



## Storm7

Thanks Bailey. Have lost hope and thinking induction on Thursday is the only hope of evicting this baby. Cervix still long and unable to do full sweep. Another booked for Tuesday.


----------



## marathongirl

Hope you get to go into labor on your own Storm. Fx'd for you.
Hope all the rainbows are growing strong and healthy.
Sabrina had her 2 week check up on Thursday at 13 days and already weighs 9lbs 3 oz!!! She is a breast feeding queen!! We are having so much fun and I can't believe how it is all coming back so naturally. I was worried at first as my youngest is 9!! I have 2 very good helpers which is nice. Dd is 10 and Ds is 9.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw storm I hope ur baby comes very soon Hun...x

Great news Hun thts a great weight for Sabrina, thts wot Leo was when he was born he's getting weighed tues again but I think he'll be cls to 11lbs cos tues he was 10lbs 2. X

Hope all u ladies and rainbows are doing well. Xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

What a birth story, Mighty! :) Thanks for sharing with us. 

Looking forward to the Spring Blossom Baby thread, Bailey! 

I hope the next sweep is successful, Storm and sending you labor vibes everyday. :hugs: 

Aww, glad you and Sabrina are doing so great, Marathon. 

Hope Leo is doing good, Cheryl. :) 

Cass is taking after his dad more and more everyday, not only in looks but preferences too lol. Seems he doesn't like summer weather either. :haha:


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies. 

Thanks for the labour dust and vibes. Had my second sweep today and cervix still thick and posterior. Nothing moving. They booked me in for induction tomorrow (were too busy Thursday which suits me just fine!). I am going in at 3 and they will try and kick things off with pessaries and then go from there.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw good luck tomorrow storm! Were you induced with your dd?


----------



## MightyMom

Good luck tomorrow Storm! I hope everything moves fast with a little help!

MG: Congrats! I was worried about BFing too, but it's been so easy with this LO. Like riding a bicycle? My LO is also 9lb 3oz today! The pede was astounded, as he's only 8 days old. I think he'll be a chunk. I guess boys tend to be bigger though.

Pink: Cass looks so sweet! I need to upload a pic for my profile pic. Every time I see a new baby profile pic I'm like "Awwww!"


----------



## Storm7

Bailey - no induction with DD. went into labour under my own steam on my due date. No idea what is keeping this one!


----------



## baileybubs

I really hope the pessaries work for you storm. I ended up having the drip and I had to have the epidural. The contractions just all came on too fast and and too strong for me. It was a bit funny looking back coz at midnight I was saying I didn't need an epidural to the MW coz she was trying to tell me it was recommended for with the drip, but by 1am I was screaming for it lol, such a wuss! 

I hope it all goes well for you, can't wait to see your beautiful LO and find out what team you are!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, Storm!! 

Thank you, Mighty. :) Hope to see a pic of Colton soon!


----------



## baileybubs

Thinking of you today storm good luck!


----------



## marathongirl

Hope all goes well today Storm!!! Thinking about you. 
Sounds like everyone is doing well!!

Mighty- glad the bf is going well!! So nice to see Colton is 
gaining weight!

Sabrina slept in her crib for the first time last night!! I slept much better not worrying about her in the bed. Also had her first bath last night as her cord just fell out on Monday. It took over 2 weeks to fall out. I am loving every minute of being a Mom again!!


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies!
Just to update you - My yellow bump turned blue! So I now have the full set! 

Xander arrived today at 15.20 following a short, swift labour. Came in yesterday for induction and the first pessary kicked things off with my waters breaking in their own at 8.30 this morning. Contractions needed help so they put me on the drip. 3 hours and 20 minutes into labour Xander made his appearance. A little shell shocked by the speed but he is amazing!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wooohoooo for a speedy labor, Storm!!! :happydance: Happy birthday, Xander and congrats!!! xxxx


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Storm!!! Happy Birthday Xander!! Enjoy your newborn cuddles.


----------



## rainkat

Congrats Storm!! Welcome Xander :flower:

My little one finally has a name. We are calling her Rayna Storme. We had a bit of a rough start to breastfeeding but things are going better. We saw our midwife today and weighed in at 9lb 2oz. She had gone down to 8lb 4oz so we're pretty happy with that.

Rayna and Sabrina in matching fluff :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Yay congratulations on little Xander Storm!! I love that name!!

Rainkat loving that pic of Rayna and Sabrina!


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Storm!!! Love the name Xander. :)

That pic is too adorable rainkat! Love that fluff! So nice that they will have a playmate from the start. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I love her name, Kat! :) Awww, they are too cute!!! :D


----------



## marathongirl

I love the name too Rainkat!!!! Thanks for posting the pic of Rayna and Sabrina!!!
Can't wait to see you two tomorrow!

Hope everyone is doing well. Sabrina is sleeping in her crib and I think we are all sleeping better! I'm starting to think about getting back into shape. I have been walking every day and am going to start a gentle walk/ run program. As you can tell from my user name I love to run!!!


----------



## MightyMom

MG: Do you have a program you are following or is it self-led? I'd love to get back into running.


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats storm :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Storm7 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just to update you - My yellow bump turned blue! So I now have the full set!
> 
> Xander arrived today at 15.20 following a short, swift labour. Came in yesterday for induction and the first pessary kicked things off with my waters breaking in their own at 8.30 this morning. Contractions needed help so they put me on the drip. 3 hours and 20 minutes into labour Xander made his appearance. A little shell shocked by the speed but he is amazing!

Congrats Storm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rainkat said:


> Congrats Storm!! Welcome Xander :flower:
> 
> My little one finally has a name. We are calling her Rayna Storme. We had a bit of a rough start to breastfeeding but things are going better. We saw our midwife today and weighed in at 9lb 2oz. She had gone down to 8lb 4oz so we're pretty happy with that.
> 
> Rayna and Sabrina in matching fluff :cloud9:

Beautiful name and how cute is this picture???!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all well and those little spring blossoms are all perfect!!

Finally I got round to making a thread for us in the baby club forum so heres the link, look forward to hearing from you there xxx

Spring Blossoms Baby Club


----------

